# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli

## joka

Mitä mieltä olisitte Helsingistä Tallinnaan kulkevasta tunnelista jossa kulkisi nopea juna joka ei olisi yhteensopiva nykyisten junaratojen kanssa? Voisiko tällainen olla kannattava? Tarkoitan lähinnä maglev rataa.. . Jonka voisi sitten vähitellen laajentaa Riikaan, Kaunakseen, Varsovaan ja lopulta Eurooppalaiseen maglev verkostoon? Jos sellainen joskus rakennetaan, minä ainakin luulen että tämä kehitys on väistämätön.
Voisiko maglev-tekniikkaa käyttävä Helsinki-Tallinna osuus olla kannattava ennen kuin maglev on yleistynyt tavallisemmaksi?
Olen tiivannut Liikenne- ja Viestintäministeriöltä mitä mieltä he ovat tästä, siellä ei sytytty idealle  :Very Happy:  Ei edes tavalliselle junatunnelille. Tietääkö muuten kukaan miten nämä vastuualueet menevät.. . Onko tällainen päätös käytännössä L&VM:n tai RHK:n päätettävissä? Tai jonkun muun?

RHK:n visio tavalliselle junaradalle.

Terve muuten kaikille  :Smile:

----------


## JE

Aivan loistava idea. Mutta miten olet järjestänyt rahoituksen? Julkista rahaa tällaiseen hankkeeseen ei tule laittaa penniäkään, koska Maglev-radalla ei saavuteta mitään muuta kuin korkeintaan pieni aikaetu verrattuna esim. laivaliikenteeseen. Tavanomainen rautatietunneli olisi jo kannatettavampi hanke, vaikkei ehkä muutamiin vuosikymmeniin kovin ajankohtainen.

Jos Maglev-rataa ei kannata rakentaa Berliinin (3,4 miljoonaa asukasta) ja Hampurin (1,8 miljoonaa asukasta) välille, miten sellainen ikinä voisi kannattaa täällä? Ja vielä kalliissa tunnelissa? Eurotunnelikaan ei ole maksanut itseään takaisin.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos Maglev-rataa ei kannata rakentaa Berliinin (3,4 miljoonaa asukasta) ja Hampurin (1,8 miljoonaa asukasta) välille, miten sellainen ikinä voisi kannattaa täällä? Ja vielä kalliissa tunnelissa? Eurotunnelikaan ei ole maksanut itseään takaisin.


Maglev voi olla vähän turhan suuri haave, mutta yksiraiteinen Pendolino-rata olisi vielä mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. Jos radalla ajettaisiin 220 km/h, pääsisi Helsingistä Tallinnaan puolessa tunnissa. Tietääkseni nopein yhteys kaupunkien välillä on kesäisin ajava Linda Line, 1 h 30 min. Talvella aikaa menee paljon enemmän. Junan matka-aika mahdollistaisi päivittäisen työssäkäynnin kaupunkien välillä.

Mitäs luulette, alkaako maglev houkutella enemmän Euroopassa sitten, kun öljyn tynnyrihinta on esim. 10-kertaistunut nykyisestä ja lentoliikenne suurimmaksi osaksi lopetettu? Vai siirtyykö painopiste enemmän paikallisuuteen ja digiviestintään?

----------


## JE

Painopiste siirtyy digiviestintään ja myös paikallisuuteen, se on selvä. Nykyinen "hyvinvointivaltion puolustaminen" todennäköisesti reväyttää tulonjaon Euroopassakin Brasilian malliseksi joka tapauksessa seuraavassa sadassa vuodessa, joten ei niille Maglev-radoillekaan kovin paljoa maksukykyisiä käyttäjiä löytyisi. Talouskasvu kanavoituu suurimmaksi osaksi varakkaimmalle yhdelle prosentille väestöä kaikkialla Euroopassa, ja sillä porukalla on kyllä varaa lentää, vaikka lentojen hinnat kymmenkertaistuisivat.

Kuten kemkim sanoi, tavanomaisessa rautatietunnelissa on paljonkin järkeä, kunhan aikaa kuluu. Mutta nähdäkseni sen tulisi olla kaksiraiteinen, jotta riittävän tiheä vuoroväli on saatavissa aikaan.

Lisäksi: Pohjois-Euroopassa mikä hyvänsä ratahanke - paikallisliikenne poislukien - on kuolleena syntynyt, ellei se perustu edes osaksi tavaraliikenteeseen. Maglev on melko kallis ratkaisu tavarankuljetukseen, joten kyllä se niin vain on ettei sillä näillä leveysasteilla tulevaisuutta ole. Ei ainakaan ihan vähässä kummassa.

----------


## vompatti

> Tietääkö muuten kukaan miten nämä vastuualueet menevät.. . Onko tällainen päätös käytännössä L&VM:n tai RHK:n päätettävissä? Tai jonkun muun?


Eikös tämä kuulu eduskunnalle?

Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi rakentaa yhteensopimaton rautatie? Tämän liikenne jäisi vähäiseksi. Kannatan leveäraiteista rautatietä Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille.

Mitä hyötyä oikeasti on Maglev-tekniikasta? Eikös Maglev-pienennä vierintävastuksen olemattomaksi? Tällöinhän Maglevin suurin hyötyjä olisi raskas tavaraliikenne eikä nopea henkilöliikenne! Suurnopeusjunissahan suurin vastus on ilmanvastus eikä vierintävastus.




> Nykyinen "hyvinvointivaltion puolustaminen" todennäköisesti reväyttää tulonjaon Euroopassakin Brasilian malliseksi joka tapauksessa seuraavassa sadassa vuodessa.


Mitä tarkoitat tällä? Millainen tulonjako on Brasiliassa ja mitä on "nykyinen hyvinvointivaltion puolustaminen"?

----------


## joka

> Alunperin kirjoittanut joka
> 
> Tietääkö muuten kukaan miten nämä vastuualueet menevät.. . Onko tällainen päätös käytännössä L&VM:n tai RHK:n päätettävissä? Tai jonkun muun?
> 
> 
> Eikös tämä kuulu eduskunnalle?


Eli sinne lähtee seuraavat jankutus-sähköpostit  :Very Happy:  Kokoomus on yleensä moderni ja ennakkoluuloton puolue, voisi sieltä ensin kokeilla jäitä..




> Mitä hyötyä oikeasti on Maglev-tekniikasta?


Ymmärtääkseni Maglev on halvempi ylläpitää, kuluttaa vähemmän energiaa, on ympäristöystävällisempi ja paljon nopeampi kuin perinteiset junat. Maglev toimii myös tavararahtaajana, muistaakseni 15 tonnia per vaunu. Periaatteessa Maglev on kaikin verroin parempi kuin "teräs-vasten-terästä junat" paitsi että alkuinvestoinnit ovat isommat.




> Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi rakentaa yhteensopimaton rautatie? Tämän liikenne jäisi vähäiseksi. Kannatan leveäraiteista rautatietä Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille.


Ilmeisesti olemme kuitenkin aika pitkälti samaa mieltä siitä että jonkinlainen tunneli olisi hyvä idea. Minusta siihen tunneliin pitäisi rakentaa Maglev-rata koska luultavasti (toivottavasti) jossain vaiheessa tullaan kuitenkin rakentamaan jonkinlainen Maglev-verkosto keski-Euroopassa. Tätä Suomen ja Viron pätkää voisi hiljalleen laajentaa etelään päin kunnes lopulta saavutettaisiin tämä verkosto. Pietarikin voisi liittyä tähän rataan. Helsingistä tulisi modernin liikenteen solmukohta. Helsinki-Pietari 45min Helsinki-Varsova 2h jne.
Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta tulisi kaksoiskaupunki, houkuttelevampi markkina-alue jne. Ja vaikka liikenne ei olisi riittävä kattamaan kulut, niin käyttökustannukset olisivat ainakin alhaisemmat kuin perinteisillä junilla.
Suomi ja Viro voisivat brassailla vaikka millä titteleillä kun on maailman pisin Maglev rata, maailman ajallisesti läheisimmät pääkaupungit (10-15min) Tuossa pari syytä mitä tuli mieleen  :Smile: 

Suomessa kun on harvoin näitä puolutopistisia sunnitelmia niin tässä olisi yksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Nykyinen "hyvinvointivaltion puolustaminen" todennäköisesti reväyttää tulonjaon Euroopassakin Brasilian malliseksi joka tapauksessa seuraavassa sadassa vuodessa.
> 
> 
> Mitä tarkoitat tällä? Millainen tulonjako on Brasiliassa ja mitä on "nykyinen hyvinvointivaltion puolustaminen"?


Sarkastinen kommenttini muistutti siitä, että kaikkialla Euroopassa tuloerot ovat kasvaneet viimeisten viidentoista vuoden aikana. Silti kaikkialla politiikka on tähdännyt hyvinvointivaltion puolustamiseen. Tästä päättelin ehkä vähän tarkoitushakuisestikin, että hyvinvointivaltion puolustamispuheissa on tietyissä tapauksissa kyse pelkästä savuverhosta tosiasiassa täysin vastakkaisille tavoitteille. Brasiliassa itse asiassa tuloerot taitavat olla tasaantumaan päin, mutta siellä tulonjako on silti selvästi epätasaisempi kuin pohjoismaissa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut vompatti
> 
> Eikös tämä kuulu eduskunnalle?
> 
> 
> Eli sinne lähtee seuraavat jankutus-sähöpostit


Paitsi että lainsäädäntö mahdollistaa jo yksityisten rautateiden rakentamisen. Jos Maglev-rataa yrittäisi Suomenlahden ali rakentaa, se olisi yksityinen - valtion rahoituskohteet valitaan sellaisin perustein ettei tällä radalla kovin kaksisia mahdollisuuksia olisi. Jos julkista rahaa käytettäisiin, kustantajina olisivat jossakin suhteessa EU, Suomen ja Viron valtiot ja pääkaupunkiseutujen kaupungit.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos Maglev-rataa yrittäisi Suomenlahden ali rakentaa, se olisi yksityinen - valtion rahoituskohteet valitaan sellaisin perustein ettei tällä radalla kovin kaksisia mahdollisuuksia olisi.


Epäilen, että yksityisillä rahoilla ei paljoa infrastruktuuria rakennella. En ole kuullut, että missään maassa olisi rakennettu yksityisesti rautateitä ainakaan kumipyörien ja lentoliikenteen invaasion jälkeen. Rautatie on vain niin kallis vaihtoehto niin kauan, kun on vaihtoehtona halpa vesi- ja ilmaliikenne. 

Voi olla, että yksityinen pääoma aktivoituisi öljyn loppumisen jälkeen, mutta toisaalta silloin valtioillakin on suuret intressit turvata kulkuväylät omiin käsiinsä. Siihen asti valtio keskittyy näpertelemään siten, että esim. Oulun ja Kuusamon välinen valtatie katsotaan tärkeämmäksi investoinniksi kuin Kehä I, jos etsitään esimerkkejä aluepolitikoinnista tiehankkeissa.

----------


## JE

Kyllä vaan rakennettiin Eurotunneli ja Arlandan lentokenttäratakin nimenomaan yksityisinä projekteina. Ja maglev-rata kuuluisi aivan samaan kategoriaan, liikemiesasiakkaille suunnattuihin, PR-arvoltaan merkittäviin ratoihin. Suomen kotimaiset yksityiset pääomat eivät toki riitä maglev-rataan. Ja senpä takia sellainen rata ei vähässä kummassa toteudu. Mutta ei julkisella vallalla ole mitään edellytyksiä tuhlata miljardeja siihen että juna on magneettinen. Tavanomainen tunnelirata toki voisi juuri ja juuri toteutua julkisenakin hankkeena, jos virolaiset saisi projektiin mukaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Tavanomainen tunnelirata toki voisi juuri ja juuri toteutua julkisenakin hankkeena, jos virolaiset saisi projektiin mukaan.


Totta. Juuri ja juuri, nimenomaan. Projektin toteutumista edistäisi huomattavasti, jos Suomen lähellä olisi joku muukin valtio, joka rataa voisi hyödyntää. Aikojen loppuun asti maamme on kuitenkin tällainen pussinperä, eikä sitä rahoitusta Suomesta mualle maailmaan oleville yhteyksille tule mistään muualta kuin maamme vähälukuiselta väestöltä. 

Finnair on kyllä miellyttävä poikkeus, ovelalla strategialla mahdollistaa laajat Euroopan yhteydet Helsingistä Aasian vaihtomatkustajien turvin. Mutta ei taida ihan toimia rautateillä?

----------


## vompatti

> Minusta siihen tunneliin pitäisi rakentaa Maglev-rata koska luultavasti (toivottavasti) jossain vaiheessa tullaan kuitenkin rakentamaan jonkinlainen Maglev-verkosto keski-Euroopassa. Tätä Suomen ja Viron pätkää voisi hiljalleen laajentaa etelään päin kunnes lopulta saavutettaisiin tämä verkosto.


Kestää kymmeniä vuosia ennen kuin Euroopanlaajuinen Maglev-verkosto ulottuisi Tallinnaan. Koko tämän ajan tunnelin liikenne olisi vähäistä. Sen sijaan Suomen ja Viron rautateiden kanssa yhteensopivalla radalla saataisiin liikenne heti täysimääräisesti käyntiin. Kai niitä tunneleita voi jälkikäteen muuttaa Maglev-tunneleiksi?




> Ja vaikka liikenne ei olisi riittävä kattamaan kulut, niin käyttökustannukset olisivat ainakin alhaisemmat kuin perinteisillä junilla.


Alhaisilla nopeuksilla kevyillä junilla energiakustannuksissa ei ole juuri mitään eroa. Tunnelissa päästään myös perinteisillä junilla tavanomaista alhaisempaan energiankulutukseen hyvin yksinkertaisesti: imetään tunnelista ilmat pihalle, jolloin ilmanvastus on olematon. Ideaa hyödyntää Swissmetro (Wikipedia: en, de), joka perustuu myös Magleviin.




> Suomessa kun on harvoin näitä puolutopistisia sunnitelmia niin tässä olisi yksi :D


Tämä oli kyllä ihan täysutopistinen. Pelkkä tunneli on puolutopistinen. Muita tällaisia puol- tahi täysutopistisia liikennesuunnitelmia on mm. nopea rautatie Helsingistä Ouluun ja Kymijoen ja Kokemäenjoen kanavat. Lisätietoja em. kanavista fcbsweb.comissa.




> Nykyinen "hyvinvointivaltion puolustaminen" todennäköisesti reväyttää tulonjaon Euroopassakin Brasilian malliseksi joka tapauksessa seuraavassa sadassa vuodessa, joten ei niille Maglev-radoillekaan kovin paljoa maksukykyisiä käyttäjiä löytyisi.


Taisin ymmärtää. Tarkoitat "hyvinvointivaltiolla" alhaisia tuloeroja. Ja suuret tuloerot johtaisivat siihen, että suurimmalla osalla väestöstä ei olisi varaa matkustaa junallakaan?

----------


## JE

> Taisin ymmärtää. Tarkoitat "hyvinvointivaltiolla" alhaisia tuloeroja. Ja suuret tuloerot johtaisivat siihen, että suurimmalla osalla väestöstä ei olisi varaa matkustaa junallakaan?


Tarkoitin muun muassa alhaisia tuloeroja. Ja myös julkisia palveluja jossakin laajuudessa. Brasiliassa julkisia palveluja on selvästi Suomea vähemmän, jos se jollekin on epäselvää. Maassa, jossa tuloerot ovat todella suuret, se näkyy paitsi rikkaimman prosentin tulojen suuruutena, myös väestön valtaosan köyhyytenä. Ja tietysti kehitys Euroopassa voi olla toinenkin kuin esittämäni. Riski on silti olemassa.

----------


## joka

> Kestää kymmeniä vuosia ennen kuin Euroopanlaajuinen Maglev-verkosto ulottuisi Tallinnaan. Koko tämän ajan tunnelin liikenne olisi vähäistä. Sen sijaan Suomen ja Viron rautateiden kanssa yhteensopivalla radalla saataisiin liikenne heti täysimääräisesti käyntiin. Kai niitä tunneleita voi jälkikäteen muuttaa Maglev-tunneleiksi?


No joo.. . kunhan tämä tunneli jo rakennettaessa mitotettaisiin maglev radalle+junalle sopivaksi. Tavallinen rautatie-tunneli olisi tottakai parempi kun ei mikään tunneli.

Minusta vaan Suomi ja Viro voisivat tässä näyttää mallia ja olla edelläkäviä maita, vaikka täyttä hyötyä ei saavutettaisi ennenkuin muuallakin aletaan rakentamaan. Toki ensin pitäisi varmaan keskustella EU tasolla ja varmistaa että muutkin sitten jossain vaiheessa tulevat perässä.

Minun karkea amatööri arvioni on että Suomi-Tallinna tunneli + maglev rata maksaisi noin 4 miljardia euroa. (Tunneli 2miljardia RHK:n visiosta ja 100km maglev rataa €20miljoonaa/km)
Jos rakennukset kestäisivät 10 vuotta niin ei €400 miljoonaa vuodessa kuulosta näin maallikolta aivan mahdottomalta summalta Suomelle ja Virolle, etenkin jos EU jossain määrin auttaisi.




> Mutta en taas tiedä, mikä on maglev-junien maksimipaine (akselipainosta kai ei voi puhua, kun ei ole akseleita), eli onko maglev-junaa mahdollista kuormata yhtä paljon kuin tavallista junaa.


Transrapid yhtiön mukaan yhteen vaunuun voi lastata 15 tonnia, en sitten tiedä kuinka paljon nykyiset junat kestävät.

----------


## joka

Tässä muuten Liikenneministeriöstä tullut vastaus:




> Kuten jo edellisessä vastauksessani kerroin, resurssit on kohditettava niin optimaalisesti kuin mahdollista. Tällä hetkellä ei edes pystytä pitämään nykyistä rataverkkoa siinä kunnossa, jossa toivottaisiin. Myöskään RHK:n suunnitteluresursseja ei voida ohjata Tallinnan yhteyden suunnitteluun, koska kotimaassa on tärkeitä hankkeita valmisteltavina. Visiossa Tallinnan yhteys on "noteerattu", koska maailma voi 50 vuodessa muuttua paljonkin. Yhteys on huomattu, mutta aktiivisesti sitä ei suunnitella valtion varoin.
> Levitaatiojunat puolestaan edellyttäisivät 10- tai mieluummin 100-kertaisia matkustajamääriä Suomen nykyisiin matkustajamääriin verrattuna. Taloudelliset tosiasiat pakottavat radanpidossa arkirealismiin.


Ei oikein taida kuulostaa realistiselta..  :?

----------


## jsiren

> Transrapid yhtiön mukaan yhteen vaunuun voi lastata 15 tonnia, en sitten tiedä kuinka paljon nykyiset junat kestävät.


Suomessa on yleensä suurin sallittu akselipaino 22,5 tonnia. Kuormatulle neliakseliselle vaunulle tulee silloin massaa 90 tonnia, josta kuorman osuus lienee ehkä 60 tonnia, riippuen vaunutyypistä. Yksi vaunukuorma pitäisi siis siirtokuormata neljään Maglev-vaunuun. Ei kannata kovin bulkkitavaralla - malmijunat ajettaisiin jatkossakin teräskiskoilla.

Saahan näitä utopistisia ideoita kehitellä, mutta toteuttamiskelpoisia niistä ei välttämättä ole kuin murto-osa. Toisaalta utopistisesta ideasta voi hyvinkin poikia jotain järkevääkin, vaikkei se alkuperäisessä muodossaan toteutuisikaan.

j.siren

----------


## vompatti

> Malmijunat ajettaisiin jatkossakin teräskiskoilla.


Aivan varmasti! Minä en ainakaan usko, että nykyisiä rautateitä muutettaisiin Maglev-radoiksi. Uusia voidaan rakentaa Maglevina, mutta toivottavasti ei Suomeen. Nykyisten ratojen korvaaminen Maglevilla on hukkainvestointi.

----------


## joka

Linkki

Glasgown asukasluku - 	629,501
65km etäisyyttä
Edinburghin asukasluku - 448,624

Helsingin asukasluku - 559,046
100km etäisyyttä
Tallinnan asukasluku - 398,753

Siellä suunnitellaan vakavissan maglevrataa ja asukasluvut ovat kutakuinkin samma luokkaa kuin Helsingissä ja Tallinnassa. Täällä pitäisi toki rakentaa tunneli mutta siellä on sen sijaan pakko ostaa maata.

Noin 3470 matkustajaa päivässä kattaisi toimintakulut lipun hinnan ollessa 10, hinnan ollessa kalliimpi vähemmän matkustajia riittäisi myös. (käännetty Shanghain radan toimintakuluista dollareista)
Kuinka monta laivaa menee Tallinnaan päivittäin? Kuinka monta ihmistä tulisi varta vasten Helsinkiin/Tallinnaan vain matkustaakseen maglev junalla? Maglevrata olisi suunnaton matkailu ja imago valtti kaiken lisäksi.

Tallinnasta olisi sitten "vain" 280km Riikaan, jossa on 700.000 asukasta. Ihmiset voisivat tulla Tallinasta ja Riikasta Helsinkiin töihin pävittäin. Ja täällähän tullaan tarvitsemaan noin 300.000 työntekijää lähivuosina eläkepommin iskiessä (ei, Suomen työttömät eivät tule pystymään paikkaamaan tätä), vielä enemmän jos työllisyystilanne paranee.
Ensin pitäisi kuitenkin saada mikä tahansa tunneli Tallinnaan. Jos tunnelin rakentaminen alkaisi tänään niin tunneli olisi valims noin 2016. Kuka tietää kuinka paljon halvempi maglev on silloin, tekniikan ja massatuotannon edistyessä.

Harmi että ei päättäjät tajua tätä, kuka on mukana järjestämässä mielenosoitusta?  :Very Happy: 

PS. Mitä tapahtui noin puolelle kirjoituksille tästä threadistä.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Aiheeseen (Helsinki - Tallinna -tunneli) liittymättömiä kirjoituksia on siirretty muihin threadeihin, ainakin tänne

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kyllä musta tuntuu, että helpompi, nopeampi ja mahdollisesti halvempikin ratkaisu olisi liittää Suomi Eurooppaan Ruotsin kautta. Baltiaa rakennetaan vielä ja Puola on pelkkää yksiraiteista. Ahvenanmaa ja Pohjoismaat saattaisivat tosin hangata vastaan.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Mutta bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenne (ja valitettavasti myös rekkaliikenne) hyötyisi samalla. Jos asuisimme Tanskassa, niin siltahan olisi jo valmis ja tietullilla maksettu takaisinkin. Että semmosta.

----------


## vompatti

> Kyllä musta tuntuu, että helpompi, nopeampi ja mahdollisesti halvempikin ratkaisu olisi liittää Suomi Eurooppaan Ruotsin kautta. - - Puola on pelkkää yksiraiteista.


Suomi on jo liitetty rautateitse muuhun Eurooppaan Ruotsin kautta. Vai tarkoitatko rautatiesiltaa tai -tunnelia Turusta Ahvenanmaan kautta Ruotsiin? Tämän kartan mukaan Puolassa on paljon kahden kiskoparin ratoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Joo, sori. Siltaa tarkoitin. Olen muuten näköjään väärässä Puolan suhteen. Muistikuva petti. Liettuan suunnasta ei kuitenkaan kunnollista rataa kulje Varsovaan.

----------


## vompatti

Onko mielestäsi rautatieyhteys Suomesta Ahvenanmaan kautta Ruotsiin halvempi kuin tunneli Helsingistä Tallinnaan?




> Liettuan suunnasta ei kuitenkaan kunnollista rataa kulje Varsovaan.


Millainen rautatie on kunnollinen? Ihan hyvä rautatie kulkee Puolan ja Liettuan välillä ja taso paranee koko ajan. Olen matkustanut Varsovasta Vilnaan junalla, ja hyvin onnistui. Katso näitä karttoja: utexas.edu ja bueker.net.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ei yhteys Ruotsiin ole halvempi. Kokonaisuutena voisi olla. Siis voisi... 

En ole itse junalla kulkenut, mutten näiden karttojen avulla saa kunnollista kuvaa nopeasta ja suorasta rautatieyhteydestä välillä Helsinki-Varsova. Kaliningrad olisi hyvä, mutta uskon Venäjän tulevan asiassa vastaan, jos hanketta suunniteltaisiin. Pitäisi itse kokeilla tuo junamatka Tallinnasta Varsovaan. Ehkä ensi kesänä ehtii.

----------


## vompatti

> Noin 3470 matkustajaa päivässä kattaisi toimintakulut lipun hinnan ollessa 10€, hinnan ollessa kalliimpi vähemmän matkustajia riittäisi myös. Kuinka monta laivaa menee Tallinnaan päivittäin? Kuinka monta ihmistä tulisi varta vasten Helsinkiin/Tallinnaan vain matkustaakseen maglev junalla? Maglevrata olisi suunnaton matkailu ja imago valtti kaiken lisäksi.


Aivan, toimintakulut katetaan tuolla 3500 matkustajalla. Investointikustannuksia ei kateta mitenkään! Ne ihmiset, jotka tulisivat Talsinkiin/Hellinnaan Maglevia katsomaan, olisivat rautatieharrastajia eikä meitä ole monta. Tavalliset ihmiset eivät kuitenkaan ole kuulleetkaan mistään Maglevista. Imagovaltti olisi suunnaton, mutta niin olisi ihan millä tahansa tunnelilla.

Esitit Helsinki-Tallinna-Maglevin hinnaksi kaksi miljardia euroa (oletan, että tunneli rakennetaan joka tapauksessa ja sen maksaa joku muu). Montako vuotta pitäisi matkustajia kuljettaa kympillä, että investointi tulisi maksettua?




> Ihmiset voisivat tulla Tallinasta ja Riikasta Helsinkiin töihin pävittäin.


Tallinnasta voi tulla töihin Helsinkiin vaikka metrolla, Maglevia ei tarvita. Eikö yleensä asuta maalla halvassa asunnossa ja käydä töissä keskustassa? Miksi kukaan asuisi kalliissa kaupungissa ja tulisi töihin toiseen kalliiseen kaupunkiin? Liikkuminen asuin- ja työkaupungissa vie ihan liikaa aikaa vaikka junamatka olisikin nopea. Suomen kaikki työpaikat eivät ole Helsingissä, työntekijöitä tarvitaan sielläkin, jonne Maglevilla ei pääse. Parempi lienee siirtää työpaikat Suomesta Latviaan kuin työntekijät päivittäin Latviasta Suomeen.

----------


## vompatti

> En ole itse junalla kulkenut, mutten näiden karttojen avulla saa kunnollista kuvaa nopeasta ja suorasta rautatieyhteydestä välillä Helsinki-Varsova. Pitäisi itse kokeilla tuo junamatka Tallinnasta Varsovaan. Ehkä ensi kesänä ehtii.


Tarkoitit kunnollisella siis nopeaa ja suoraa? En näe kartassa nopeusrajoituksia. :)

Jos ensi kesänä meinaat kulkea _junalla_ välin Tallinna-Varsova, hanki Venäjän viisumi. Muuten tuo ei onnistu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Joo, tuota viisumia vähän arvelinkin.

Niin meinasin justiinsa sitä, että Venäjä on tunnettu lykkäämään näitä outoja maksuja oudoista syistä. Mitenköhän kävisi Tallinna-Varsova -välin, jos Helsinki liitettäisiin mukaan? Tietenkin oikoratoja rakennettaessa vedettäisiin rataa luultavasti Białystokin kautta.

----------


## vompatti

> Niin meinasin justiinsa sitä, että Venäjä on tunnettu lykkäämään näitä outoja maksuja oudoista syistä. Mitenköhän kävisi Tallinna-Varsova -välin, jos Helsinki liitettäisiin mukaan? Tietenkin oikoratoja rakennettaessa vedettäisiin rataa luultavasti Białystokin kautta.


Katso vielä noita kolmea karttaa, jotka linkitin tähän viestiketjuun. Nykyisinkin voi kulkea tavarajunalla Puolasta Tallinnaan kulkematta Venäjän kautta eikä Venäjällä ole siihen mitään sanottavaa. Tulevaisuudessakin rautatie kulkee samaa reittiä. Puolassa reitti on Bialystok-Sokolka-Suwalki-Sestokai ja tälle on olemassa sähköistyssuunnitelma. Venäjä ja Valko-Venäjä siis kierretään täysin.

Matkustajajunalla ei ensi kesänä voi kulkea Tallinnasta Varsovaan kulkematta Venäjän kautta. Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä. Aikatauluilla on paha tapaa muuttua yllättäen. Jos suostut neljän kilometrin patikkamatkaan, voinet muuten kulkea junaillen Tallinnasta Varsovaan kulkematta Venäjän kautta. Tällöin aikataulut ovat hankalia.

----------


## joka

> Kyllä musta tuntuu, että helpompi, nopeampi ja mahdollisesti halvempikin ratkaisu olisi liittää Suomi Eurooppaan Ruotsin kautta. Baltiaa rakennetaan vielä ja Puola on pelkkää yksiraiteista. Ahvenanmaa ja Pohjoismaat saattaisivat tosin hangata vastaan.   
> 
> Mutta bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenne (ja valitettavasti myös rekkaliikenne) hyötyisi samalla. Jos asuisimme Tanskassa, niin siltahan olisi jo valmis ja tietullilla maksettu takaisinkin. Että semmosta.


Miten nykyinen infrastruktuuri liittyy mitenkään maglevradan rakentamiseen kun maglev vaatii ihan uuden infrastruktuurin? Ja miten ihmeessä perinteinen rautatie Ruotsin kautta voisi olla nopeampi kuin maglev rata suoraan keski-Eurooppaan?

Vähän sama kun joku olisi sanonut "eikö olisi halvempaa, nopeampaa ja helpompaa vaan pysytellä sorapoluilla ja teillä" kun ensimmäistä rautatietä suunniteltiin Suomeen. Joskus infrastruktuuri vaati isot investoinnit.

Jos vähänkin viitsii etsiä perustietoa tästä maglev tekniikasta, huomaa aika pian että tämä tulle korvaamaan nykyiset junat ennemmin tai myöhemmin, ainakin keski/länsi-Euroopan korkeanopeus etapeilla. Itä-Euroopan talouden ja merkityksen kasvaessa maglev leviää mitä luultavammin myös sinne, eli lähemmäksi Suomea.

Minä uskaltaisin ihan hatusta väittää että Helsingin turistimäärät kaksinkertaistuisivat jos linkittämäni kartta toteutuisi ja Helsinki olisi siinä verkostossa kiinni.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mä ajattelin vähän lähemmäs tulevaisuuteen. En osaa olla noin kaukokatseinen. Voihan se olla, että Itä-Euroopan MagLeviä rakennettaessa on jo muuta keksitty. Mä heitin tuon vain Tanskan ratkaisuja ajatellen. Nythän Siellä kaavaillaan jo oikosiltaa Saksaan. Ovat aika mahtavia rakennelmia siellä. Siksi tuota Ahvenanmaan reittiä vaan...

----------


## joka

> Mä ajattelin vähän lähemmäs tulevaisuuteen. En osaa olla noin kaukokatseinen. Voihan se olla, että Itä-Euroopan MagLeviä rakennettaessa on jo muuta keksitty. Mä heitin tuon vain Tanskan ratkaisuja ajatellen. Nythän Siellä kaavaillaan jo oikosiltaa Saksaan. Ovat aika mahtavia rakennelmia siellä. Siksi tuota Ahvenanmaan reittiä vaan...


Ok. No silti nopein tie Suomesta keski-Eurooppaan on "suoraan alas" Viron, Latvian ja Liettuan läpi, riippumatta kulkuvälineestä. Onhan siellä jo Via Baltica, Rail Balticaa kaavaillaan jo.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos vähänkin viitsii etsiä perustietoa tästä maglev tekniikasta, huomaa aika pian että tämä tulle korvaamaan nykyiset junat ennemmin tai myöhemmin.


Minä olen tutustunut Maglevin perustietoihin. Asiasta käydään keskustelua erillisessä Maglev-viestiketjussa, joka on katkaistu tästä viestiketjusta. Siinä viestiketjussa väitin, että Maglevista ei saada mitään merkittävää hyötyä. Kukaan ei ole vielä väitettäni pystynyt kumoamaan. Koska Maglevista ei ole hyötyä, ei Maglev-ratoja kannata rakentaa. Perustelisitko, miksi Maglev korvaa perinteiset junat?

Silta Ahvenanmaalta Ruotsiin lienee mahdoton tai ainakin hyvin kallis, sillä meri on syvä. Sellaista ei rakenneta ikinä, laivallakin pääsee. Tunneli Suomen ja Viron välillä on mahdollinen. Nopein reitti Suomesta Puolaan vie Baltian kautta - tulevaisuudessa myös (perinteisellä) junalla.

----------


## kemkim

> Nykyisinkin voi kulkea tavarajunalla Puolasta Tallinnaan kulkematta Venäjän kautta eikä Venäjällä ole siihen mitään sanottavaa.


Meinaatko siis sitä, että tavarajuna ottaisi myös matkustajia? Missä päin maailmaa harrastetaan vielä yhdistettyjä tavara- ja matkustajajunia? Tämähän olisi erittäin kustannustehokasta, äkkiäkös tavarajunaan laittaa yhden vanhan matkustajavaunun perään ja vaikka matkustajia olisi vain muutama, ei tappiota tulisi koska tavarajuna on kannattava ja se joutuu muutenkin pysähtelemään matkan aikana. Tätä ajatusta kokeilin pelatessani Locomotion-peliä  :P

----------


## 339-DF

Ainakin Mauritanian malmijunassa on mukana matkustajavaunu kaksi kertaa viikossa. Taitaa olla maailman pisin juna, olisko 1,5 km tai jotain   :Laughing:

----------


## JE

Kyllähän itänaapuristakin taitaa näitä esimerkkejä löytyä. Se onkin jo toinen kysymys, löytyykö sekajunia enää EU:n jäsenmaista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Baltian suunnan junayhteydestä olen käynyt keskusteluja muissakin yhteyksissä. Olen nykyisin töissä EU-projektissa jossa mukana on myös Baltian kaupunkeja (www.bustrip-project.net) ja siellä on myös ollut mm. Pärnun kanssa keskustelua RailBalticasta.

Nähdäkseni lyhyellä tähtäimellä pitäisi saada kasaan edes kunnollinen liikenne perinteisillä 1524 mm - raideleveyden raiteilla nykyaikaisella kalustolla esim. reitillä Tallinnan satama - Tallinna - Pärnu - Riika - Kaunas - Varsova. Tarvittaessa voitaisiin käyttää vaihtuvan raideleveyden kalustoa (Talgon vaihtuvan raideleveyden kalustohan on jo säännöllisessä käytössä). Liikenne voitaisiin aloittaa dieselkalustolla ja sähköistää rata myöhemmin. Tosin jos liikennetiheys on 1 h tai alle, sähköistys kannattaa liiketaloudellisestikin.

Lyhyellä tähtäimellä erittäin kiinnostava mahdollisuus Suomen kannalta olisi kunnollinen laivajunayhteys Tallinnasta. Tallinnan satamahan on vain noin 1 km Baltian asemalta ja nykyisinkin on jopa olemassa raide Linnahallin alta. Laivajunayhteyden toteuttaminen suoraan pääterminaalista ei olisi temppu eikä mikään.

Tällainen liikenne on mahdollista käynnistää yksityisenä liiketoimintana heti kuin EU:n seuraava rautatiepaketti viedään läpi ja se vapauttaa EU - maiden välisen kansainvälisen junaliikenteen. Tälle deadline on muistaakseni 2010. 

Liiketoimintasuunnitelmaa väsäämään vain!

----------


## vompatti

> Alunperin kirjoittanut vompatti
> 
> Nykyisinkin voi kulkea tavarajunalla Puolasta Tallinnaan kulkematta Venäjän kautta eikä Venäjällä ole siihen mitään sanottavaa.
> 
> 
> Meinaatko siis sitä, että tavarajuna ottaisi myös matkustajia?


En meinaa. Tarkoitin sitä, että rautatieyhteys Virosta Puolaan ei mene Venäjän kautta. Säännöllisiä matkustajajunia ei kuitenkaan kulje koko matkalla, joten matkustajajunalla ei voi kulkea Tallinnasta Varsovaan kulkematta Venäjän kautta.

Lyhyesti: Venäjästä ei tarvitse välittää, kun suunnitellaan uusia rautatieyhteyksiä Virosta Puolaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Tällainen liikenne on mahdollista käynnistää yksityisenä liiketoimintana heti kuin EU:n seuraava rautatiepaketti viedään läpi ja se vapauttaa EU - maiden välisen kansainvälisen junaliikenteen. Tälle deadline on muistaakseni 2010.


Minun mielestäni EU-maiden välinen tavarajunaliikenne on jo vapautunut.  Puhutko matkustajaliikenteestä? Miten matkustajajunat saataisiin Suomessa laivaan? Eivätkö ne matkustajat osaa itsekin vaihtaa junasta laivaan ja toisella rannalla takaisin junaan?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minun mielestäni EU-maiden välinen tavarajunaliikenne on jo vapautunut. Puhutko matkustajaliikenteestä? Miten matkustajajunat saataisiin Suomessa laivaan? Eivätkö ne matkustajat osaa itsekin vaihtaa junasta laivaan ja toisella rannalla takaisin junaan?


EU-maiden välinen kansainvälinen tavarajunaliikenne on jo vapautunut.

Puhun nimenomaan kansainvälisestä matkustajajunaliikenteestä.

Turkulaisena tiedän vallan hyvin, että matkustajat osaavat vaihtaa junasta laivaan. Ajatus olikin nimenomaan se, että Tallinnan satamaan tehtäisiin samanlainen sataman rautatieasema kuin Turussa jo on.

Tällaisella ratkaisulla voitaisiin lisäksi luoda pohjaa Baltian kansainväliselle rautatieliikenteelle. Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli on järkevä lähinnä jos kansainväliset junat voivat kulkea suoraan esimerkiksi Oulu - Helsinki - Tallinna - Riika.

Raideleveyden vaihtotarve on etelään mentäessä tultaessa Puolan 1435 mm rataverkolle.

----------


## TEP70

> Nähdäkseni lyhyellä tähtäimellä pitäisi saada kasaan edes kunnollinen liikenne perinteisillä 1524 mm - raideleveyden raiteilla nykyaikaisella kalustolla esim. reitillä Tallinnan satama - Tallinna - Pärnu - Riika - Kaunas - Varsova. Tarvittaessa voitaisiin käyttää vaihtuvan raideleveyden kalustoa (Talgon vaihtuvan raideleveyden kalustohan on jo säännöllisessä käytössä). Liikenne voitaisiin aloittaa dieselkalustolla ja sähköistää rata myöhemmin. Tosin jos liikennetiheys on 1 h tai alle, sähköistys kannattaa liiketaloudellisestikin.


Mistä saadaan lyhyellä tähtäimellä rahoitus yli 150 ratakilometrin korjaamiseen? Pärnustahan ei voi nykyisellään Riikaan ajaa millään kalustolla. Käsittääkseni koko Pärnun ja Limbazin väli on liikennekelvoton. Eikä rata Tallinnasta Pärnuunkaan ole mitenkään huippukunnossa, vaikka siinä sentään kaksi päivittäistä henkilöjunaparia onkin.

Minusta tuon vanhan radan perusparantamisessa ei ole mitään järkeä, vaan rahat tulisi käyttää kokonaan uuden, suoran ja korkeatasoisen linjan rakentamiseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minusta tuon vanhan radan perusparantamisessa ei ole mitään järkeä, vaan rahat tulisi käyttää kokonaan uuden, suoran ja korkeatasoisen linjan rakentamiseen.


Perusparantaminen olemassaolevalle penkalle, leikkauksille ja silloille on melkoisen paljon halvempaa kuin uuden rakentaminen. Suomen "vähäliikenteisten ratojen" selvityksen mukaan yksi kilometri erittäin huonokuntoista rataa saadaan kunnostettua noin 250 - 300 000 €/km hintaan. Sillä hinnalla ei paljoa uutta rataa tehdä. Virossa ja Latviassa kustannustilanne on todennäköisesti vielä paljon edullisempi perusparannuksen hyväksi. Muistaakseni on puhuttu hyvinkin pienestä summasta jolla saataisiin jo liikenne käyntiin, luokkaa 10 - 20 miljoonaa euroa.

Perusparannetullakin radalla päästään noin 120 km/h nopeuksiin, mikä on mielestäni aivan riittävästi siihen, että liikenne saadaan aloitettua.

Baltian rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kehittämistä rajoittaa nähdäkseni aika paljon asenne, että pitäisi heti tehdä luotijunarata, kun edes perustason rataa ei ole.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lisäisin edelliseen vielä sen, että vaikka myöhemmin rakennettaisiinkin "luotijunarata" uudelle linjaukselle ja jopa 1435 mm raideleveydellä, ei investointi perusparannukseen mene hukkaan. Perusparannettua rataahan voidaan käyttää tavarajunille ja mahdollisille paikallisjunille, joille luotijunarata ei sovellu.

----------


## TEP70

> Perusparannetullakin radalla päästään noin 120 km/h nopeuksiin, mikä on mielestäni aivan riittävästi siihen, että liikenne saadaan aloitettua.
> 
> Baltian rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kehittämistä rajoittaa nähdäkseni aika paljon asenne, että pitäisi heti tehdä luotijunarata, kun edes perustason rataa ei ole.


Mutta se, että liikenne saadaan aloitettua, ei riitä vielä siihen, että yhteys olisi kilpailukykyinen. Toki esimerkiksi rajanylitysten vaatimaa aikaa voidaan vähentää järjestämällä tarkastukset liikkuvaan junaan. Veturinvaihdotkin voitaisiin ehkä onnistua neuvottelemalla minimoimaan. Silti luulen, että nykyistä ratapohjaa kulkeva junayhteys olisi hitaampi kuin Via Balticaa kulkeva bussi. Junan täytyy olla bussia nopeampi ennenkuin se on kilpailukykyinen. Pelkkä mukavuus ja väljyys ei näytä enää tänä päivänä riittävän.

120 km/h on muuten vasta tavoite monella muullakin Viron rataosalla. Löytyykö tahtoa sijoittaa vähiä rahoja tuohon uuteen Riian yhteyteen, jonka tavaraliikennevolyymeista ei ole mitään takeita, kun maassa on kaksi kapasiteettinsa äärirajoilla toimivaa transitoreittiä?

Myös hinnoittelulla on osansa. Esimerkiksi Riiasta pääsee tätä nykyä Vilnaan junalla joka toinen päivä. Lipun hinta on kaksinkertainen bussiin verrattuna. Täytyy siis olla vannoutunut rautatieharrastaja matkustaakseen ko. välin junalla.

Jotain kertoo myös se, että Vilnan ja Varsovan välinen yöjunayhteys lakkautettiin jokin aika sitten matkustajien puutteessa. Hidas junayhteys ei nyt vaan ole kilpailukykyinen saman välin nopeammin taittavien bussien kanssa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta se, että liikenne saadaan aloitettua, ei riitä vielä siihen, että yhteys olisi kilpailukykyinen.


Ei tietystikään. Mutta ylläolevassahan viestissäsi on paljon pointteja, jotka saadaan toteutettua muutenkin kuin rakentamalla uusi luotijunarata:
Sujuvat rajatarkastukset liikkuvassa junassaVeturinvaihtojen eliminointi (= kaikkien maiden rataverkolle katsastettu kalusto, jonka omistaa yhtiö, jolla on liikennöintioikeus kaikkien maiden verkolla)Kilpailukykyinen lipunhinta.120 km/h kulkeva juna on nopeampi kuin enintään 100 km/h ajava bussi jos matka on sama ja pysähdykset samat.

Suoralle yhteydelle Baltian, Puolan ja Saksan suuntaan olisi transitoliikennettä Suomesta, kunhan vain saadaan esim. junalautta Vuosaari - Muuga. Tavaraliikenteen kannalta on herttaisen yhdentekevää, onko telinvaihto suomalaisessa satamassa vai Puolan rajalla.

----------


## vompatti

Pitääkö tämäkin keskustelu nyt käydä kahdessa eri viestiketjussa?




> Perusparantaminen olemassaolevalle penkalle, leikkauksille ja silloille on melkoisen paljon halvempaa kuin uuden rakentaminen. Suomen "vähäliikenteisten ratojen" selvityksen mukaan yksi kilometri erittäin huonokuntoista rataa saadaan kunnostettua noin 250 - 300 000 /km hintaan.


Perusparantaminen olemassaolevalle penkalle on halpaa, mikäli on jotakin parannettavaa. Onko Pärnun ja Mõisakülan välillä edes kiskoja? Entä onko kunnollista penkkaa? Viestiketjussa VR:n siniset vaunut ja Baltian junaliikenne todettiin eri ratavaihtoehtojen olevan pituuksiltaan 120 ja 160 km. Kumman rakentaminen tulee halvemmaksi?

Muistaakseni Suomessa vähäliikenteisiä ratoja tuon selvityksen mukaan aiotaan kunnostaa käytetyillä kiskoilla. Uusilla kiskoilla kunnostaminen on aina kalliimpaa. Mistä saadaan käytettyjä kiskoja Baltiaan? Kunnostamista saa vapaasti miettiä näillä foorumeilla ja kaikenlaisissa EU-projekteissa, mutta mitä mieltä rautatien omistaja on näistä kunnostussuunnitelmista? Antavatko Viron lait mahdollisuuden rautatien sosialisoimiseen (Yhdysvalloissa ainakin antavat)?




> Baltian rautateiden henkilöliikenteen kehittämistä rajoittaa nähdäkseni aika paljon asenne, että pitäisi heti tehdä luotijunarata, kun edes perustason rataa ei ole.


Tässä olet ihan oikeassa. Olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että puuttuvat rataosat pitäisi tehdä kunnolla. Muuten voidaan ajaa nykyisiä ratoja pitkin.

----------


## joka

Miksi siellä mitään tarkastuksia pitäisi tehdä? Ymmärtääkseni koko Schengen alueen tarkoitus on juuri vapaa liikkuminen...
(Toki baltian maat eivät tänään vielä ole mukana Schengen järjestelyssä, kohta ovat)

Muuten jos on kiinnostunut erillaisista EU-projekteista niin Europe-Direct on aika hyvä palvelu. Arkisin realiaikainen chatti jossa päätteen toisella puolella istuu henkilöitä vastaamassa kysymyksiin, tai ohjaamassa kysyjät sinne missä kysymyksiin osataan vastata . Itse kysyin juuri tästä Rail-Balticasta ja sain muunmuassa tällaisen vastauksen lopulta.




> Your e-mail eventually reached me - my name is James Pond and I deal with "Rail Baltica" in the Commission's Directorate General for Transport and Energy.  Thanks for your interest in the project and your questions which I'll try to answer now.
> 
> The current status of this project is that it's only at the preliminary stage.  Its origins, as you may know, came from ideas developed at a series of Meetings of European Transport Ministers in the 1990's long before the three Baltic States and Poland joined the EU in May 2004.  The plan of developing the existing railway line from Tallinn to Warsaw was taken up by the  EU's Transport Group (Van Miert Group) which looked at the extension of the TEN-T projects to the new Member States in Central and Eastern Europe.  Finland has been a Partner Country of the project since the beginning but no work is foreseen for the moment in Helsinki and a tunnel is not an option being considered!   When and if the lines from Warsaw to Tallinn is upgraded the option might be for improved ferry services for example, though this remains to be seen and in any case would be a decision for the Finnish government.   As for your question about the probable operating speed on the line: for the moment a feasibility study is being written by transport consultants to look at all the possible options.  This report is due out in November this year and no project decisions will be taken until then.  It seems probable that the line would operate at around 120 kph but again this would depend on the findings of the feasibility study.
> 
> I hope this answers your questions. More information about the development of the project should be available during the course of the year.


Kaikki ovat näköjään tätä tunnelia vastaan.. . EU:ssa ja Suomessa. Tai ei ehkä suoranaisesti vastaan mutta ei ainakaan sen puolella.

----------


## kemkim

Tallinnasta Riikaan saataisiin kohtuullisella vaivalla nopea yhteys. Nykyiselläänhän yhdysrata Tarton kautta on sähköistämätön. Korjattaisiin rataa tarpeeksi, jotta sillä voisi ajaa kallistuvakorisella kalustolla 200 km/h. Kallistuvakorista dieselkalustoa ei kai liiemmin ole paitsi  joku saksalainen viritelmä? Siinä tapauksessa rata olisi myös hyvä sähköistää, joka olisi järkevää tulevaisuutta ajatellen. Reittiä voitaisiin jatkaa myös Vilnaan myöhemmin. Autoa huomattavasti nopeampi juna kolmen Baltian maan pääkaupungin välillä vetäisi varmasti väkeä. Suomesta saataisiin nopea yhteys Riikaan ja Vilnaan vaihtamalla kulkuneuvoa Tallinnan asemalla. Mitäs mieltä olette, miten realistista tämä on?

----------


## jeejee

Tuo Ahvenanmaan kautta Ruotsiin on ajankohtainen ehk&#228; sitten kun &#246;ljy loppuu. Tiet&#228;&#228;kseni Ruotsin laivat kulkevat jonkin n&#228;k&#246;isell&#228; fossiilisella poltto aineella :Wink:  .
Mit&#228; taas tuohon Tallinnan suuntaan menev&#228;&#228;n, perinteinen juna olisi aiheellinen sill&#228; It&#228;-Eurooppa k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; 1520mm raideleveytt&#228; kuten Ven&#228;j&#228;. Suomen 1524mm 
on sen kanssa yhteen sopiva, joskaan ei suurnopeus junilla. Tulevaisuudessa olisi kaiketi realistista k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; junia joiden raideleveys voidaan vaihtaa samaan j&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;n kuuluvalla laitteella. N&#228;in ollen Suomesta voitaisiin liikenn&#246;id&#228; erikois valmisteisilla Talgon junilla aina Liettuaan asti, jossa sen raideleveys supistettaissin 1435mm:seen, ja se voisi porskuttaa Euroopan l&#228;pi jopa Espaniaan- raideleveyden vaihtoteknologian maahan- asti.

----------


## kemkim

> Suomen 1524mm 
> on sen kanssa yhteen sopiva, joskaan ei suurnopeus junilla.


Miksi Pendolino ei ole yhteensopiva 4 millin eron takia? Missä kulkee se nopeusraja?

----------


## jeejee

> Miksi Pendolino ei ole yhteensopiva 4 millin eron takia? Missä kulkee se nopeusraja?


Muistaakseni luin sen tältä foorumilta. Mutta eräs asia minulla tuli tässä mieleen. Venäjän valtakunnassa oli 1524mm raideleveys, mutta jossakin vaiheessa kaikki sen maat/alueet Suomea lukuunottamatta kavensivat sitä neljällä millillä. Miksiköhän Suomi ei tehnyt samoin ja miksiköhän se ylipäätänsä tehtiin? Myös Suomen itsenäistymisen jälkeen harkittiin siirtymistä standardi leveyteen. Olisikohan se ollut hyvä valinta? Kummasta olisi mielestänne enemmän hyötyä, raide yhteydestä Ruotsiin vai Venäjälle? Jos Suomessa olisi standardi leveys, luulisin että tässä viestiketjussa puidussa Ahvenanmaan läpi menevästä tunnelista olisi aihetta vakavalle keskustelulle.

----------


## kemkim

> Kummasta olisi mielestänne enemmän hyötyä, raide yhteydestä Ruotsiin vai Venäjälle?


Venäjälle. Suomessa painopiste on maan eteläosassa ja etelästä on raideyhteys Venäjälle. Pohjoisessa normaalileveydestä olisi hyötyä vain Tornion yhteydelle, eikä se vaikuta kovin merkittävältä, sillä asukkaita pohjoisessa on vähän ja teollisuuden kuljetuksilla on aikaa odottaa raideleveyden vaihtoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Pendolino ei ole yhteensopiva 4 millin eron takia? Missä kulkee se nopeusraja?


Taitaa kulkea nopeudessa 120 km/h. Se on Venäjälle liikennöiville junille tällä hetkellä sallittu nopeus minun tietääkseni. 140 km/h on kokeiltu, mutta on palattu tähän 120 nopeuteen.

En ole paras syyn selvittäjä, mutta perimmältään kyse on siitä, että teli tekee koko ajan pientä kiertoliikettä edestakaisin. Siis tavallaan hakee sitä suoraan kulkemisen tilannetta. Kun pyöräkerta ja kiskot kuluvat, tuon kiertoliikkeen laajuus kasvaa. 4 mm:n ero vastaa "valmista kulumista". Teli ja raide toimivat siten kuin ne olisivat hyvin kuluneet jo. Kun tähän lisätään vielä kiskon ja pyöräkerran todellinen kuluneisuus, niin sitten on asetettava nopeusrajoitus.

Kokemuksesta tiedän eron olevan niin suuren, että kun Venäjän puolelle mennään suomalaisella 4 mm leveämmällä pyöräkerralla, kalusto tulee takaisin aika ruman näköisenä. Laipan tyvi on karkealla tavalla kuluneen näköinen. On siis helpompi ajaa venäläisellä kapealla pyöräkerralla liian leveätä rataa kuin päin vastoin. Siksi Sibeliuksen pyöräkerrat on sorvattu Venäjän raideleveyteen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Myös Suomen itsenäistymisen jälkeen harkittiin siirtymistä standardi leveyteen. Olisikohan se ollut hyvä valinta? Kummasta olisi mielestänne enemmän hyötyä, raide yhteydestä Ruotsiin vai Venäjälle? Jos Suomessa olisi standardi leveys, luulisin että tässä viestiketjussa puidussa Ahvenanmaan läpi menevästä tunnelista olisi aihetta vakavalle keskustelulle.


Suomen isenäistyttyä kauppa ja matkustaminen Neuvosto-Venäjälle väheni lähes olemattomiin. 1920-luvulla Baltian maat taas alkoivat kaventaa rautatiensä länsi-eurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle, ja Suomi suunnitteli ryhtyvänsä samaan viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun rata Riiasta Tallinnaan olisi kavennettu (tai levennetty) normaaliraiteiseksi. (Tallinnastahan meni ennen vanhaan Latvian puolelle asti myös 750 mm kapearaiteinen rata). 

Tänä päivänä Suomen rautatietavaraliikenne hyötyy suunattomasti siitä että raideleveys on sama kuin Venäjällä. Ei voitaisi ajatella kuljettaa öljyä ja kemikaleja Vainikkalan kautta samassa laajuudessa kuin nyt, jos vaunuihin jouduttaisiin vaihtamaan telit rajalla. 

Matkustajaliikenne taas kärsii siksi että kaikki kalusto, joka ostetaan ulkomailta on räätälöitävä erikseen ja koeajettava erikseen Suomessa, ja se maksaa. Tilapäisen kalustopulan sattuessa esim jonkin massatapahtuman vuoksi ei VR voi vuokrata vapaana olevaa kalustoa ulkomailta. Vaikka seuraava kuulostaa vähän turhamaiselta, niin raideleveyseron takiahan ei suoria matkustajajunia ole voitu koskaan ajaa esim Helsingistä Pariisin tai Roomaan, joskin ei niitä nykyisin enää Tukholmastakaan kulje. Suomi ei myöskään pääse eroon käytetystä ja vähän vanhanaikaisiksi käyneestä matkustajajunakalustosta niin helposti kuin muut läntiset teollisuusmaat, jotka myyvät vanhoja vaunuja ja vetureita eteenpäin mm Balkaniin maihin, lähi-itään, pohjois-Afrikkaan, ja Amerikkaan. 

Myös ratojen kalliit työkoneet on rakennettu erikseen vain Suomea varten, ja joka lajia olevaa konetta on jouduttu hankkimaan oma Suomeen, koska yhteiskäyttömahdollisuuksia muiden maiden kanssa ei juuri ole, joitakin mittausvaunuja ja kiskonhiontakoneita lukunottamatta. 

Suomessa voisi teoriassa toimia kahden raideleveyden rataverkko niin että Vainikkala-Kotka-Sköldvik-Vuosaari olisi leveäraiteinen ja muu rataverkko normaaliraiteinen, mutta kukaan ei ole poliittisista syistä uskaltanut ehdottaa mitään sellaista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Mitä taas tuohon Tallinnan suuntaan menevään, perinteinen juna olisi aiheellinen sillä Itä-Eurooppa käyttää 1520mm raideleveyttä kuten Venäjä.


Tarkoittanet kai, että entisen Neuvostoliiton alueella on tuon 1520 mm raideleveys? Sen sijaan nämä entiset Neuvostoliiton "ystävyysvaltiot" Itä-Euroopassa ovat rakentaneet ratansa 1435 mm leveäksi. No, Slovakian itäosassa (ainakin Kosicesta Ukrainaan) on sentään tuota 1520 mm rataakin.




> Näin ollen Suomesta voitaisiin liikennöidä erikois valmisteisilla Talgon junilla aina Liettuaan asti, jossa sen raideleveys supistettaissin 1435mm:seen, ja se voisi porskuttaa Euroopan läpi jopa Espaniaan- raideleveyden vaihtoteknologian maahan- asti.


Hmmm..."muutaman" kerran pitäisi vain vaihtaa veturia Talgo -matkustajavaunuisessakin junassa. Jännite vaihtuu useasti Suomen ja vaikkapa Espanjan välillä...

----------


## late-

> Hmmm..."muutaman" kerran pitäisi vain vaihtaa veturia Talgo -matkustajavaunuisessakin junassa. Jännite vaihtuu useasti Suomen ja vaikkapa Espanjan välillä...


Mikäs ongelma se muka nykyään on? Otetaan vaikka yksi esimerkki sähköveturista. Suurnopeusjunista Thalyseista ja Eurostareista löytyy kolmea virtajärjestelmää. Tehtaalta saa varmasti neljäkin.

----------


## SD202

> Mikäs ongelma se muka nykyään on? Otetaan vaikka yksi esimerkki sähköveturista. Suurnopeusjunista Thalyseista ja Eurostareista löytyy kolmea virtajärjestelmää. Tehtaalta saa varmasti neljäkin.


Ainakin tähän saakka useampijännitteisissä sähkövetureissa on ollut kaiken maailman lastentauteja ja luotettavuus on ollut mitä sattuu. Esimerkkinä olkoon vaikka DB:n nelijännitteinen sähköveturisarja 
BR184.
Veturit tosin rakennettiin jo 1960-luvulla, joten ehkä kehitystä on noista ajoista tapahtunut. Ja onhan moni yksijännitteinen sähköveturikin ollut Susi jo syntyessään...siis hieman eri merkityksessä kuin Sr1. :Very Happy: 

Montakos erilaista jännitettä olisikaan muuten matkalla Suomesta Baltian kautta Espanjaan?
- 3 kV tasavirta (Puola ja Espanja)
- 15 kV / 16,7 Hz vaihtovirta (Saksa)
- 50 kV / 25 Hz vaihtovirta (Itä- ja Pohjois-Ranska)
- 1,5 kV tasavirta (Länsi- ja Etelä-Ranska)
Ja Baltian maiden läpi kannattanee vielä toistaiseksi ajaa dieselin tahdissa...Ongelmia tullee myös eri maiden turvalaitteiden ja viestintäjärjestelmien asentamisesta veturiin, mutta se onkin jo kokonaan toinen juttu.

Niin, ja pitäisihän tuossa "Eurooppa -veturissa" olla vähintään paistinpannun kokoiset lyhdyt, jotta se täyttäisi puolalaiset valaisin"standardit"! :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> - 50 kV / 25 Hz vaihtovirta (Itä- ja Pohjois-Ranska)


Ihanko totta 50 kV?



> Ongelmia tullee myös eri maiden turvalaitteiden ja viestintäjärjestelmien asentamisesta veturiin, mutta se onkin jo kokonaan toinen juttu.


Jostain hiljan kuulin tai luin, että pahimmillaan usean rautatiehallinnon turvalaitteet samassa veturissa nostavat veturin hintaa kolmanneksella.

Tämä onkin aihe, jonka kanssa EU:ssa pitäisi edetä ja vauhdilla. Kyse lienee enemmän protektionismista kuin tekniikasta - sekä valtavan edun antamisesta tieliikenteelle. Yhtenäisten ja väljien sääntöjen ansiosta sama rekka ja ajokortti kelpaavat kaikkialla. On vain sovittu, että vieraan valtion edustajan ei tarvitse noudattaa paikallisia määräyksiä. Suomessa esim. nopeusrajoituksia, senhän edellinen liikenneministeri on vahvistanut.




> Niin, ja pitäisihän tuossa "Eurooppa -veturissa" olla vähintään paistinpannun kokoiset lyhdyt, jotta se täyttäisi puolalaiset valaisin"standardit"!


Miten olikin tutun näköinen veturi. Onkos VR Oy myynyt Sr1:iä Puolaan, jossa niistä on tehty kaksoisvetureita? :Laughing:  

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Ihanko totta 50 kV?


Hmmm...Lunttasin nuo jännitteet BahnExtran numerosta 2/2004 "Bahn-Atlas Europa". Tarkemmin katsottuna lehti antaa vähän ristiriitaista tietoa, kun samassa artikkelissa puhutaan Itä- ja Pohjois-Ranskan jännitteen olevan 50 kV / 25 Hz ja myös 25 kV / 25 Hz. Muista tietolähteistä tarkistettuna jälkimmäinen osoittautui oikeaksi tiedoksi. Ei kannattaisi sokeasti uskoa saksalaista(kaan) rautatiealan julkaisua...

----------


## vompatti

> Samassa artikkelissa puhutaan It&#228;- ja Pohjois-Ranskan j&#228;nnitteen olevan 50 kV / 25 Hz ja my&#246;s 25 kV / 25 Hz. Muista tietol&#228;hteist&#228; tarkistettuna j&#228;lkimm&#228;inen osoittautui oikeaksi tiedoksi. Ei kannattaisi sokeasti uskoa saksalaista(kaan) rautatiealan julkaisua...


Ei kannata sokeasti uskoa edes Joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoituksia. Luettele nyt n&#228;m&#228; "muut tietol&#228;hteet", joiden mukaan Euroopassa olisi normaaliraiteisia 25 Hz:n s&#228;hk&#246;ratoja.

Ranskassa on normaaliraiteisilla rautateill&#228; k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; kaksi erilaista s&#228;hk&#246;istysj&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228;: 1500 V DC ja 25 kV 50 Hz AC. Mainittu 25 Hz:n taajuus on k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; It&#228;vallassa Mariazell-radalla ja Yhdysvalloissa, jossa se on k&#228;ym&#228;ss&#228; harvinaiseksi. Ja 50 kV:n s&#228;hk&#246;istyst&#228; ei kai ole (ollut?) muualla kuin Etel&#228;-Afrikassa (50 Hz) ja Yhdysvalloissa (60 Hz).

EDIT:
T&#228;h&#228;n tietysti voisi laittaa linkkej&#228;:
Euroopan j&#228;nnitekartta (http://bueker.net)
Ranskan rautatiekartta (http://bueker.net)
Lista rautateiden s&#228;hk&#246;istysj&#228;rjestelmist&#228; (http://en.wikipedia.org)

Ja muistuttaisin viel&#228;, ett&#228; l&#228;hivuosina p&#228;&#228;ssee Ranskasta Espanjaan 25 kV:n j&#228;nnitteell&#228;. T&#228;m&#228; tapahtunee siin&#228; vaiheessa, kun LGV-rata yhdist&#228;&#228; n&#228;m&#228; maat. Alankomaissa on suunnitelma 1500 voltin s&#228;hk&#246;istyksen korvaamisesta 25 kV:ll&#228;, mutta muutoksessa kuluu vuosikymmeni&#228;. Ranska ei tiet&#228;&#228;kseni ole suunnitellut alhaisesta j&#228;nnitteest&#228; luopumista.

----------


## SD202

> Ei kannata sokeasti uskoa edes Joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoituksia. Luettele nyt nämä "muut tietolähteet", joiden mukaan Euroopassa olisi normaaliraiteisia 25 Hz:n sähköratoja.


Joo...50 Hz:hän on se oikea taajuus. En huomannut tarkistaa myös hertsimäärää, kun kävin www.railfaneurope.net:ssä tarkastamassa ranskalaisen kaluston teknisiä ominaisuuksia.




> Alankomaissa on suunnitelma 1500 voltin sähköistyksen korvaamisesta 25 kV:llä, mutta muutoksessa kuluu vuosikymmeniä. Ranska ei tietääkseni ole suunnitellut alhaisesta jännitteestä luopumista.


Yksijännitteisellä kalustolla pääsee tietyissä tapauksissa ajamaan väärälläkin jännitteellä. Ainakin belgialaiset AM62-AM73 -sähkömoottorijunat käyvät Alankomaiden Maastrichtissa ja Saksan Aachenissa. Ainakin Maastrichtiin ajetaan alennetulla jännitteellä.
Täällä on muuten juttua Alankomaiden suunnitelmista:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...e_ns-plans.php

Mahtaa olla SNCF:lläkin hauskaa, kun pitää hankkia kaksijännitteistä kalustoa, jos kaluston käyttöalueeksi halutaan edes koko oma, sähköistetty rataverkko.

----------


## vompatti

> Mahtaa olla SNCF:lläkin hauskaa, kun pitää hankkia kaksijännitteistä kalustoa, jos kaluston käyttöalueeksi halutaan edes koko oma, sähköistetty rataverkko.


Ei tuossa ole mitään ongelmaa. Katsokaa linkittämääni Ranskan rautatiekarttaa. Karttaan on tasaisesti läiskitty kumpaakin sähköistysjärjestelmää ja lisäksi sähköistämättömiä rataosia. Suunnitellaan kaikki junareitit niin, että juna kulkee osan matkasta sähköistämättömällä rataosalla. Näin ei tarvitse sähköjunia hankkia lainkaan, pelkillä dieseljunilla pärjää. Jos sähköjunia on pakko käyttää, voidaan veturinvaihto järjestää niille risteysasemille, joilla juna vaihtaa suuntaa - niillä asemilla kun joka tapauksessa joutuisi irrottamaan ja kytkemään veturin. Tarvittaessa suunnanvaihtoja voidaan järjestää muuttamalla junien kulkureittejä.

Näin siis Ranskassa. Ensin sähköistetään radat kalliilla rahalla, sitten ajetaan vain kalleimmalla mahdollisella energialla. Kaikki kirjoittamani  perustuu omiin kokemuksiin, ei mihinkään netistä luettuun.

----------


## SD202

> Näin siis Ranskassa. Ensin sähköistetään radat kalliilla rahalla, sitten ajetaan vain kalleimmalla mahdollisella energialla. Kaikki kirjoittamani  perustuu omiin kokemuksiin, ei mihinkään netistä luettuun.


Menee jo ohi aiheen, mutta menköön:
Ranskan rautatieliikenne nyt on muutenkin oma lukunsa. Kehittämisen varaa on rutkasti. Ranskassa olisi ilo matkustaa junalla, jos aikataulusuunnittelussa olisi edes jotain logiikkaa. Tai ehkä minäkin olen vain liian tottunut siihen erinomaiseen junatarjontaan, jota saa eräissä Ranskan naapurimaissa (Belgia, Luxembourg, Saksa, Sveitsi).

Ja osataan sitä valitettavasti muuallakin. Neumünsterin ja Kielin välinen rata sähköistettiin 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Tuolla edellä mainitulla pätkällä kulkevat, joka asemalla pysähtyvät junat ovat kuitenkin dieselkäyttöisiä. Miksikö? No sen takia, kun Schleswig-Holsteinin osavaltion järjestämän tarjouskilpailun voitti yhtiö, jolla ei ole sähkökalustoa...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin siis Ranskassa. Ensin sähköistetään radat kalliilla rahalla, sitten ajetaan vain kalleimmalla mahdollisella energialla. Kaikki kirjoittamani  perustuu omiin kokemuksiin, ei mihinkään netistä luettuun.


Arvatkaa, miksi Ranska on rautateiden vapauttamisen vastustamisen kärkimaa Euroopan unionissa?

Antero

----------


## jeejee

> Tarkoittanet kai, että entisen Neuvostoliiton alueella on tuon 1520 mm raideleveys? Sen sijaan nämä entiset Neuvostoliiton "ystävyysvaltiot" Itä-Euroopassa ovat rakentaneet ratansa 1435 mm leveäksi. No, Slovakian itäosassa (ainakin Kosicesta Ukrainaan) on sentään tuota 1520 mm rataakin.
> 
> 
> Hmmm..."muutaman" kerran pitäisi vain vaihtaa veturia Talgo -matkustajavaunuisessakin junassa. Jännite vaihtuu useasti Suomen ja vaikkapa Espanjan välillä...


http://magnetbahnforum.de/index.php?id=365,0,0,1,0,0

Lasken vain kolme eri virtajärjestelmää.

----------


## Eki

> ...sillä Itä-Eurooppa käyttää 1520mm raideleveyttä kuten Venäjä. Suomen 1524mm 
> on sen kanssa yhteen sopiva, joskaan ei suurnopeus junilla.


Näin se menee, ja syykin on pääpiirteissään se, jonka Antero tuossa selitti. Siksi ihmettelenkin tuota VR:n ja RZD:n yhteistä "nopean" junan hanketta. Kummallakohan puolella rajaa ko. junalla on alhaisempi Sn..?

Jos oikein tarkasti pilkkua viilataan, niin nimellisleveyshän on molemmilla puolilla sama. Täällä Suomessa leveys vaan mitataan hieman eri paikasta, kuin suuremmassa maailmassa...

----------


## SD202

> http://magnetbahnforum.de/index.php?id=365,0,0,1,0,0
> 
> Lasken vain kolme eri virtajärjestelmää.


Näen kartassa neljä eri sävyistä sinistä eli minun mielestäni siis neljä:
- Puola
- Saksa
- Etelä- ja länsi-Ranska
- Pohjois- ja itä-Ranska

----------


## vompatti

> Montakos erilaista jännitettä olisikaan muuten matkalla Suomesta Baltian kautta Espanjaan?


Tämä on hyvä kysymys, sillä siihen on jo saatu kaksi erilaista vastausta.

Neljä on oikea vastaus, sillä normaaliraiteisilla tavanomaisilla rautateillä tosiaan on neljää eri jännitettä Puolasta Espanjaan. Toisaalta kolme on myös oikea vastaus, sillä matkalla ei välttämättä tarvitse ajaa 25 kV:n jännitteellä kuin Suomessa (Suomen jälkeen on heti veturinvaihto, koska Baltian läpi pitää ajaa polttoöljyn voimalla - näin ollen tarvitaan vain kolmijännitteinen sähköveturi Puolasta Espanjaan). Kolme on oikea vastaus myös siinä mielessä, että tulevaisuudessa Ranskan läpi ajamisessa ei tarvinne käyttää 1500 voltin jännitettä lainkaan (tämä reitti Suomesta Espanjaan varmaan kiertäisi aika paljon).

----------


## Junantuoma

Palataksemme ketjun alkuperäiseen teemaan, Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli on mukana Itämeren alueen  Baltic Metropoles -verkoston hankelistalla.

http://www.hs.fi/teksti/tuoreet/artikkeli/1135222661631

----------


## vristo

> Palataksemme ketjun alkuperäiseen teemaan, Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli on mukana Itämeren alueen  Baltic Metropoles -verkoston hankelistalla.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/teksti/tuoreet/artikkeli/1135222661631


Jos tällainen projekti tosiaankin lähtisi käyntiin ja jopa toteutuisi, niin miten sijoittaisitte tunnelivaihtoehdon ratalinjauksen ja sen aseman Helsingin päässä? Mistä tunneli tulisi ulos ja missä vaihtoyhteydet muihin yhteyksiin. Kiinnostava hanke, vaikka hieman kaukaiselta vielä tuntuukin. Mutta maailma kehittyy kovaa vauhtia ja nyt tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen rautatiebuumi päällä. 

Kyllä tämä hanke tuolla listalla ihan oikeasti on: Linkki

----------


## Harri Turunen

Nyt nytkähti tämäkin hanke hieman eteenpäin. YLEn verkkouutisen mukaan Helsingin kaupunginjohtaja Jussi Pajunen ja Tallinnan kaupunginjohtaja Edgar Savisaar allekirjoittivat tänään asiaa koskevan aiesopimuksen Tallinnassa.

LINKKI: http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/oikea/id86519.html

----------


## Jykke

> Jos tällainen projekti tosiaankin lähtisi käyntiin ja jopa toteutuisi, niin miten sijoittaisitte tunnelivaihtoehdon ratalinjauksen ja sen aseman Helsingin päässä? Mistä tunneli tulisi ulos ja missä vaihtoyhteydet muihin yhteyksiin.


RHK:n sivuilta luettuna vaihtoehtoja olisi näemmä kaksi. Joko suoraan tunnelissa Tallinasta Pasilaan, tai sitten hiukan pidempänä Porkkalaan ja Masalan kautta Helsinkiin (eli rantaradan kautta). Kolmantena vaihtoehtona oli vielä junalauttayhteys Jätkäsaaresta Tallinaan.  

Itse näkisin parhaana linjauksena sellaisen että, Tallinan junat kulkisivat Pasilasta nykyistä rataa kohti Helsingin asemaa, mutta kääntyisivätkin (kohtapuoliin) entiselle satamaradalle, jolla sijaitsisi oma laituri (numero 20?) Tallinnan junille. Laituri olisi hiukan nykyisen aseman sivussa, mutta kuitenkin kohtuullisen kävelymatkan päässä muilta laitureilta. Sitten rata jatkaisi ratakuilussa kohti Jätkäsaarta, sukeltaen tunneliin jossakin kohtaa tätä kuilua. Rata rakennettaisiin alkajaiseksi yksiraiteisena, mutta tulevaisuudessa kaksiraiteisuus ei ole ongelma, sillä nykyinen ratakuiluhan on mitoitettu kahdelle raiteelle.

Kuilun käytön vuoksi voisi syntyä ongelmia, sillä ratakuilua on suunniteltu muuhunkin käyttöön ja ehdottamani Tallinnan junien laituri tulisi musiikkitalon suunnitellulle alueen etupihalle. Mutta itse en näe tätä ongelmana vaikka rata hiukan halkaisisikin aluetta. Tasoristeys korvattaisiin yhdellä tai useammalla alikulkutunnelilla. Vielä kun Tramwest suunnitelmia muutettaisiin siten että Helsingin keskustaan päättyvien linjojen päättäri siirrettäisiin Mikonkadulta vaikkapa jälleen Elielin aukiolle ja siitä hiukan eteenpäin, jolloin Tallinasta tulijat voisivat lähes laiturin ylitse vaihtaa junasta raitiovaunuihin, joilla pääsisi kätevästi ympäri kaupunkia. 

Entäs sitten itse junien reitti? Kannattaisiko junia ajaa vain ja ainoastaan Pasila - Tallinna välillä vai kenties pidemmällekkin. Olisiko sellainen visio mahdollinen että joidenkin vuosikymmenien kuluttua vaikkapa Tampereen ja Kouvolan asemalaiturien näytöissä lukisi Tallinna?  :Wink:

----------


## sane

> Entäs sitten itse junien reitti? Kannattaisiko junia ajaa vain ja ainoastaan Pasila - Tallinna välillä vai kenties pidemmällekkin. Olisiko sellainen visio mahdollinen että joidenkin vuosikymmenien kuluttua vaikkapa Tampereen ja Kouvolan asemalaiturien näytöissä lukisi Tallinna?


Mielestäni kannattaisi ajaa lähijunia tiheämmin työmatkaliikenteelle esimerkiksi juuri Pasilaan, sitten harvemmin ajettavia vuoroja esimerkiksi vaikka Ouluun asti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mielestäni kannattaisi ajaa lähijunia tiheämmin työmatkaliikenteelle esimerkiksi juuri Pasilaan, sitten harvemmin ajettavia vuoroja esimerkiksi vaikka Ouluun asti.


Lähijunia voisi ajaa Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliä tiheästi, tosin kannattaisi tutkia voisiko esim. Tampereen ja Lahden suunnasta tunnin vuorovälillä mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa ajettavien lähijunien toinen päätepiste ollakin Helsingin sijasta Tallinnassa (?). Jos siis lähijunia Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä ajettaisiin - voisihan ajatella että kyseessä on kaukoliikenne, joskin tiheä sellainen. Aika paljon vaikuttanee se millaiset ratajärjestelyt Helsingin päähän tulisi eli miten kätevästi tunneli kytkeytyisi Suomen rataverkkoon. Läpiajettavuus olisi luonnollisesti plussaa, puskureissa kääntymässä käyminen taas miinusta.

Vaikka Tallinnan yhteys jo sinänsä olisi kohtuullisen merkittävä ja integroisi Tallinnan melko kiinteästi osaksi Etelä-Suomen työssäkäyntialuetta, yhteyden todellinen pitkän aikavälin merkittävyys tulisi mahdollisuudesta ajaa pitkän matkan kaukojunia (toivottavasti suurnopeus-sellaisia) Eurooppaan. TV-uutisissa väläyteltiin Pietari-Berliini -junaa, mutta yhtälailla näkisin mahdollisena Rovaniemi-Pariisi -yhteyden, "Lapland Express" tms., joka mahdollistaisi vaihdottomat yhteydet suureen osaan Keski- ja Länsi-Eurooppaa pääradan varrelta eli suurimmasta osasta Länsi- ja Pohjois-Suomea. Frekvenssiksi tuollaiselle yhteydelle periaatteessa riittäisi 1-2 vuoroa päivässä (mieluiten lähtö aamulla ja illalla kumpaankin suuntaan), vaikka toisaalta esim. 4-5 vuoroa tarjoaisi enemmän aikatauluvaihtoehtoja. Vaan eipä taitaisi olla taloudellisesti kannattavaa niin monta vuoroa ajaa (?).

Tämä on juuri se, mitä kaivataan lentoliikenteen korvaajaksi sellaisessa tulevaisuuden maailmassa jossa lentäminen olisi taloudellisesti suurimman osan ihmisiä tavoittamattomissa öljyn hinnannousun vuoksi.

Niin muuten, tietysti tämän täytyisi kytkeytyä myös Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemaan eli pääradan siirto kulkemaan sen kautta olisi ihan ehdoton tehdä. Tällöin sekä Pietarista että päärataa tulevat junat pysähtyisivät ensin lentoasemalla, sitten Pasilassa jonka jälkeen [...???...] ja tunnelin kautta edelleen Tallinnaan. Näin saataisiin Tallinnastakin suora yhteys Vantaan lentoasemalle.

Pikkuisen ihmetytti vain, että asiassa aktiivisina ovat nyt Helsingin ja Tallinnan kaupungit eivätkä esim. LVM, RHK tai VR. Tämä on isompi asia kuin pelkkä Helsingin etu. Tällä olisi suuria kansallisia ja kansainvälisiä vaikutuksia.

----------


## sane

> Aika paljon vaikuttanee se millaiset ratajärjestelyt Helsingin päähän tulisi eli miten kätevästi tunneli kytkeytyisi Suomen rataverkkoon. Läpiajettavuus olisi luonnollisesti plussaa, puskureissa kääntymässä käyminen taas miinusta.


Hyvä vaihtoehto olisi mielestäni kytkeytyä pisaraan. Tosin kaukojunille vaadittaisiin silloin luultavasti omat reittinsä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pikkuisen ihmetytti vain, että asiassa aktiivisina ovat nyt Helsingin ja Tallinnan kaupungit eivätkä esim. LVM, RHK tai VR. Tämä on isompi asia kuin pelkkä Helsingin etu. Tällä olisi suuria kansallisia ja kansainvälisiä vaikutuksia.


Varsinainen aktivisti asiassa on ollut EU. Tunneli on selkeä ja luonteva osa TEN-verkkojen ideologiaa edistää mm. saarien kytkeytymistä Manner-Eurooppaan. Ja Suomihan on EU:n näkökulmasta saari. TEN-ideologiassa on lähtökohtana parantaa etäällä olevien EU:n osien yhteyttä unionin alueeseen.

Itse en ihmettele ollenkaan suomalaista asennoitumista Tallinnan tunneliin. Täällä on ollut tärkeämpää puuhastella omalla hiekkalaatikolla milloin minkäkin liikenteellisesti tai yhdyskuntarakenteellisesti turhan hankkeen kanssa, joka kuitenkin sopii jonkun poliitikon tai virkamiehen uraan. Länsimetro ja Marjarata yhdessä maksavat suunnilleen saman verran kuin Tallinnan tunneli, jonka hyljeksintää on perusteltu naureskellen, että se on niin kallis hanke, ettei sellaisesta puhu kuin pölvästit.

Tallinnan tunneli voi hyvinkin olla liiketaloudellisesti kannattava jopa niin, että matkustajat kattavat kohtuullisessa ajassa lipputuloilla myös tunnelin rakentamiskulut. Tätä ei ole vaikea laskea kertomalla nykyisen kaupunkien välisen matkamäärän (67 milj.) käyvällä laivalipun hinnalla. Junamatka taittuu kuitenkin alle tunnissa laivojen 3 tuntiin verrattuna, joten lipusta voisi jopa periä vähän enemmänkin kuin nykyisen laivalipun hinnan. Ja toisaalta, matkustaja säästää kahvi-, pulla-, sämpylä- ja drinkkirahat.

Myös matkustajamäärä voi kasvaa huomattavastikin. Sillä päivittäinen työssäkäynti kaupunkien välillä tulee mahdolliseksi. Nyt monet tulevat tänne Virosta töihin viikoksi (hiljan on HS:ssa näistä juttua) ja tarvitsevat toisen asunnon. Vuokran hinnalla moni mieluummin matkustaa yöksi kotiin.

Olen kirjoittanut Tallinnan tunnelista ja sen kannattavuudesta vuosi sitten kirjassa Rautatien aika.

Antero

----------


## Kari

Sinänsä tuo tunneli kuullostaa kyllä mielenkiintoiselta hankkeelta, varsinkin, jos Tallinnasta rakennetaan kunnolliset junayhteydet muualle Baltiaan ja edelleen Keski-Eurooppaan (millähän raideleveydellä tuo muuten toteutettaisiin?).




> Tallinnan tunneli voi hyvinkin olla liiketaloudellisesti kannattava jopa niin, että matkustajat kattavat kohtuullisessa ajassa lipputuloilla myös tunnelin rakentamiskulut. Tätä ei ole vaikea laskea kertomalla nykyisen kaupunkien välisen matkamäärän (67 milj.) käyvällä laivalipun hinnalla.


Olisiko näin? Ainakaan Kanaalin tunneli ei osoittautunut miksikään rahasammoksi, vaikka matkustajapotentiaali on moninkertainen (toki myös tunneli oli kalliimpi rakentaa maastosta johtuen).

En tiedä, mitä pidät käypänä lauttalipun hintana, mutta kun halvimmillaan päsee lahden yli jopa alle 10 euron ja keskihintakin lienee alle 30 euroa (itse olen tainnut maksaa keskimäärin alle 20 euroa suuntaansa), niin kyllä siinä tosissaan saa kilpailla. Ilman minkäänlaisia laskelmia epäilisin, että matkustajaliikenne ei tuota hanketta tee liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaksi.




> Junamatka taittuu kuitenkin alle tunnissa laivojen 3 tuntiin verrattuna, joten lipusta voisi jopa periä vähän enemmänkin kuin nykyisen laivalipun hinnan.


Ei niillä lautoilla kyllä ihan kolmea tuntia mene. Kun lahti ei ole jäässä, matka kestää alle puolitoista tuntia, ja niillä uusilla taitaa päästä pariin tuntiin läpi vuoden.




> Ja toisaalta, matkustaja säästää kahvi-, pulla-, sämpylä- ja drinkkirahat.


Toisaalta juurikin näistä rahoista ne lauttayhtiöt voittonsa takovat. Vaikka perinteinen tax-free vetoinen toimintatapa onkin vähentynyt Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä, ei se silti mikään vähäarvoinen juttu ole. Nykytilannehan on tavallaan se, että oluen ja tupakan ostajat subventoivat muiden matkoja, mikä laskee lippujen hinnat varsin alhaisiksi.

Toinen merkittävä tekijä, sekä lauttaliikenteen että tunnelin kannalta ehkä matkustajaliikennettä merkittävämpikin, on tavaraliikenne. En osaa arvioida, kuinka kilpailukykyinen rautatietunneli olisi laivaan (+ rekkaan) verrattuna, mutta tämä on tärkeä tekijä tunnelin rakentamista ajatellen.




> Myös matkustajamäärä voi kasvaa huomattavastikin. Sillä päivittäinen työssäkäynti kaupunkien välillä tulee mahdolliseksi.


Näin varmasti tapahtuisi. Eihän tuo matkana ole sen kummempi kuin vaikka Lahdesta pendelöinti. Ja ainakin tällä hetkellä kysyntää on kun Viron ja Suomen palkka- ja hintatasoissa on suuria eroja.

Mutta mitä tapahtuu tulevaisuudessa? Voisin kuvitella, että hintaerojen tasoittuminen pikemminkin laskee matkustajamääriä. Toisaalta todellisen Talsinki (vai Hellinna?)-kaksoiskaupungin muodostuminen olisi kyllä melkoinen mullistus. Tunnelin jälkeen muodostuisi luonteva vahva sillanpääasema Venäjän ja EU:n välille. Tällaisen kaksoiskaupungin vetovoima ylittäisi moninkertaisesti sen mihin kumpikaan kaupunki yksin kykenee. Tämä olisi taloudellisesti, kultuurillisesti ja jopa valtapoliittisesti erittäin merkittävä muutos.




> Nyt monet tulevat tänne Virosta töihin viikoksi (hiljan on HS:ssa näistä juttua) ja tarvitsevat toisen asunnon. Vuokran hinnalla moni mieluummin matkustaa yöksi kotiin.


Hih, niinpä. Ainakin itse tuollaista viikkopendelöintiä tuli harrastettua puolisentoista vuotta. Mutta kyllä useimmilla (nykyisin) työmatkaa tekevillä vuokra Helsingin päässä on varsin vaatimaton (yhteismajoitus tms.), joten se lippu saa olla kyllä varsin halpa, jotta matkaa aletaan tehdä joka päivä. Toisaalta kyllähän sille helikopterillekin käyttäjiä löytyi, että onhan sitä maksukykyistäkin porukkaa.

Mutta noin yleisesti pitäisin tuollaisen rautatietunnelin kysynnän ennustamista sanoisinko haasteellisena. Se kun ei vastaa oikein millään muotoa vaikka Lahden oikorataa, eikä toisaalta nykyisestä (lautta-)liikenteestä voida kovin paljon päätellä. Ja lisäksi elintasoero maiden välillä pienenee koko ajan, mikä muuttaa tilannetta.

Kari

----------


## omp

> Mutta kyllä useimmilla (nykyisin) työmatkaa tekevillä vuokra Helsingin päässä on varsin vaatimaton (yhteismajoitus tms.), joten se lippu saa olla kyllä varsin halpa, jotta matkaa aletaan tehdä joka päivä. Toisaalta kyllähän sille helikopterillekin käyttäjiä löytyi, että onhan sitä maksukykyistäkin porukkaa.


Toisaalta, mikä estää luomasta esimerkiksi kuukausilippu-tyyppisiä ratkaisuja myös Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliseen liikenteeseen? Tosin Virossakin palkkataso noussee sitä vauhtia, että enää muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä Suomeen töihin tulijoita ei ainakaan nykyisessä määrin liene.

Mutta toisaalta luulisi myös, että työvoimapulasta kärsivillä aloilla myös työnantajat olisivat valmiita tarjoamaan esimerkiksi työsuhde-etuna vuosilippuja tai muuten osallistumaan matkakustannuksiin, jos sillä tavalla saataisiin houkuteltua enemmän työvoimaa lahden takaa tänne.

----------


## Miska

> Ei niillä lautoilla kyllä ihan kolmea tuntia mene. Kun lahti ei ole jäässä, matka kestää alle puolitoista tuntia, ja niillä uusilla taitaa päästä pariin tuntiin läpi vuoden.


Satamasta satamaan ehkä pääseekin pikalaivalla jopa alle kahdessa tunnissa, mutta keskustasta keskustaan menee oikeasti vähintään se kolmisen tuntia, ison paatin kyseessä ollen paljon enemmänkin. Junalle tuskin tarvitsisi saapua vähintään puolta tuntia ennen lähtöaikaa eikä kulkuvälineestä asemalle poistumiseen tarvitsisi varata varttia.

----------


## sane

Tuli tässä mieleen, että minkähäntasoisia turvallisuusratkaisuja tällaiseen tunneliin tarvittaisiin? Kolmas tunneli matkustajien evakuointia varten, ja jykevät palo-ovet? Kun länsimetrossakin turvamääräykset ilmeisesti lisäävät hintaa reilusti, niin tässä liikuttaneen kuitenkin eri ulottuvuuksista, kun pahimmillaan lähimmälle asemalle on matkaa lähes 50km.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Junalle tuskin tarvitsisi saapua vähintään puolta tuntia ennen lähtöaikaa eikä kulkuvälineestä asemalle poistumiseen tarvitsisi varata varttia.


Sevillassa helmikuussa käydessäni oli pääasemalla käytäntö, jonka mukaan portilla piti olla viittä minuuttia ennen lähtöä. Tarkoituksenamme oli kokeilla nopeaa AVE-junaa ja yllätykseksemme laiturilla oli laukkujen läpivalaisu. Hitaammilla junavuoroilla emme valaisuun törmänneet. Ilmeisestikin läpivalaisu pitäisi ottaa käyttöön myös tällä kaavaillulla tunneliyhteydellä turvallisuuden takia. Ei tähän nähdäkseni puoltaa tuntia kuitenkaan tarvita.

Mielestäni nyt kun hanketta lähdetään tosissaan selvittämään, niin kannattaa myös huomioida suurnopeusjunavaihtoehto. Wikipedian mukaan Puolassa olisi käytössä standardiraideleveys ja kun huomioidaan, että Baltian maiden raideverkosto on lyhyt ja huonossa kunnossa, niin saattaisi olla hyvinkin järkevää rakentaa Rail Baltica -yhteys standardiraideleveydellä. Ehkä voisimme harkita erillisen suurnopeusrataverkoston luomista maahamme käyttäen standardiraideleveyttä, sillä verkon kuitenkin tulisi olla erillään hitaammasta verkostosta (mitä tulee linjaliikenteeseen).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuli tässä mieleen, että minkähäntasoisia turvallisuusratkaisuja tällaiseen tunneliin tarvittaisiin? -- tässä liikuttaneen kuitenkin eri ulottuvuuksista, kun pahimmillaan lähimmälle asemalle on matkaa lähes 50km.


Eivät ne Kanaalitunnelissakaan mitään maailmoja mullistavia ole. Eurotunnelin sivuilta löytyy melko kattava selitys tunnelin rakenteesta. Radan vierellä kulkee samanlainen kävelytaso kuin länsimetrossakin (jonka tehtävä on sivujen mukaan myös pitää vaunu pystyssä kiskoiltasuistumistapauksessa). Kulku huoltotunneliin on 375 m välein. Tunnelin pituudella sinänsä ei ole merkitystä, koska apu ei kuitenkaan ehtisi ajoissa. Matkustajat pitää vain saada evakuoitua huoltotunneliin nopeasti. Eikä sieltä kävellä maihin - poiskuljetus voidaan hoitaa toista tunnelia käyttäen ihan tavallisella junalla. Huoltotunnelin korkeampi paine estää palokaasujen pääsyn. On siellä varmaan ovetkin, mutta eihän 500 jykevää palo-ovea nyt omaisuuksia maksa.

----------


## Kari

> Satamasta satamaan ehkä pääseekin pikalaivalla jopa alle kahdessa tunnissa, mutta keskustasta keskustaan menee oikeasti vähintään se kolmisen tuntia, ison paatin kyseessä ollen paljon enemmänkin.


No ei nyt sentään. Pikalaivat kulkevat satamasta satamaan alle puolentoista tunnin. Tässä on toki jonkinasteinen säävaraus, mikä tekee yhteydestä muutenkin epäluotettavamman. Satamat ovat käytännöllisesti katsoen kaupunkien keskustoissa, eivät ehkä liikenteellisesti niin hyvillä paikoilla kuin rautatieasemat, mutta kuitenkin. 

Mitä isoihin laivoihin tulee, ne ovat vähän ongelmallisia, koska satamatoiminnot on toteutettu erinomaisen huonosti työmatkapendelöintiä ajatellen. Kaikki ihmiset saapuvat suunnilleen samaan aikaan ennen laivan lähtöä ja sitten siellä ihmetellään bonus-korttien ja kolikoiden kanssa ja varaillaan aikoja seisoviin pöytiin. Mutta näin ei tietenkään tarvitsisi olla.

Jonkinasteista parannusta on toki tullut, kun passeja ei enää tarvitse näyttää, ja onneksi jotkut yhtiöt ovat ottaneet käyttöön laskutuslisän, jos maksaa matkansa vasta satamassa (vähentää härdelliä). Minä tosin olen odottanut, että siirryttäisiin käyttämään magneettista kanta-asiakaskorttia (tai vaikka visa-korttia) jota vilauttamalla kävellään lauttaan kun matka on ostettu ja maksettu etukäteen netissä. Turistit saavat sitten mennä vaikka tuntia ennen keskustelemaan virkailijoiden kanssa.




> Junalle tuskin tarvitsisi saapua vähintään puolta tuntia ennen lähtöaikaa eikä kulkuvälineestä asemalle poistumiseen tarvitsisi varata varttia


Sitä joskus naureskeltiin erään nimeltämainitsemattoman firman lauttayhteksiä, että oikea aika saapua satamaan on varttitunti ilmoitetun lähtöajan jälkeen. Lautat lähtivät systemaattisesti 15 - 20 minuuttia myöhässä, koska check-in:n ruuhkia ei saatu purettua aiemmin. Ja kun tulee vasta lähtöajan jälkeen, niin ei joudu jonottamaan niin kauan check-iniin.

Kari

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Wikipedian mukaan Puolassa olisi käytössä standardiraideleveys ja kun huomioidaan, että Baltian maiden raideverkosto on lyhyt ja huonossa kunnossa, niin saattaisi olla hyvinkin järkevää rakentaa Rail Baltica -yhteys standardiraideleveydellä.


Liettuan liikenneministeriön mukaan selvitetään myös yhdessä Puolalaisten kanssa SUW 2000:aa, joka on Puolan itärajalla jo paikoin käytössä. Vaan enpä tiedä... Kyllä Baltian maat ja Suomikin voisi tuolloin alkaa asteittain siirtymään standardileveyteen.

----------


## teme

> Mutta noin yleisesti pitäisin tuollaisen rautatietunnelin kysynnän ennustamista sanoisinko haasteellisena. Se kun ei vastaa oikein millään muotoa vaikka Lahden oikorataa, eikä toisaalta nykyisestä (lautta-)liikenteestä voida kovin paljon päätellä. Ja lisäksi elintasoero maiden välillä pienenee koko ajan, mikä muuttaa tilannetta.


Mitä sitten? Minä olen ollut työkeikalla useamman kerran kaikissa kolmessa Baltian maassa, ja se ei varmasti johdu siitä että olen paikallisiin verrattuna niin halpa. Työmarkkinat ovat ceteris paribus sitä tehokkaammat mitä isompi työssäkäyntialue, ja näin ollen työmarkkinat tuppaavat maksimoimaan kokonsa. Jos Tallinnasta pääsee Helsinkiin puolessa tunnissa kohtuulliseen hintaan ja lainsäädännöllisiä esteitä ole, niin töissä käydään lahden yli tuloeroja tai ei, koska kaupungit ovat käytännössä yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta.

Välillä Riika - Pärnu - Tallinna - Helsinki - Turku/Tampere/Kouvola asuu näppituntumalta jotain neljä-viisi miljoonaa ihmistä. Jos tuo väli päästä päähän taittuu parissa tunnissa, niin kuusi miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa Helsinki - Tallinna välillä ei ole juuri mitään, semminkin kun juna on kirkkaasti paras vaihtoehto tuolla välillä. Niin ja siellä Kouvolan takana on se Pietari.

En tunne kovin hyvin logistiikkaa, mutta arvaan että rautatieyhteys Keski-Eurooppaan mahdollistaisi aivan uuden tyyppisen ulkomaankaupan. Tarkoitan tuotteita jotka pitää saada markkinoille suht nopeasti, mutta joidenka kuljettaminen lentorahtina on turhan kallista. Elintarvikkeet tulee heti mieleen, mutta miksei jatkossa vietäisi paperin sijaan valmiita painotuotteita? 

Tuo ratayhteys olisi niin iso muutos, että Karin tavoin epäilen onko matkustamäärien, rahdin, tms. ennustaminen ylipäänsä mahdollista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo ratayhteys olisi niin iso muutos, että Karin tavoin epäilen onko matkustamäärien, rahdin, tms. ennustaminen ylipäänsä mahdollista.


Varmasti voi ennustaa, mutta haarukka saattaa olla suuri. Paljon riippuu siitä, miten paljon selvitetään ennusteen tekemiseksi. Kunnon markkinatutkimus sekä matkustaja- että rahtiliikenteestä kannattaa tuon luokan investoinnin kanssa tehdä - ja sittenkin poliitikot päättävät rahoituksesta mielikuvien mukaan.

Tunnelin kannattavuutta ei minusta ole mielekästä verrata Kanaalitunneliin. Kanaalitunnelin talouden ongelma ei ole ollut tunnelin kautta kulkevan liikenteen määrä, vaan moninkertaistuneet rakentamiskustannukset. Hanke toteutettiin yksityisenä osakeyhtiönä ja rahaa lainattiin vapailta markkinoilta. Valtiot eivät ole puuttuneet touhuun ja rahoittajat ovat kärsineet nahoissaan.

Tallinnan tunnelia suunnitellaan julkisena hankkeena, mikä on omalla tavallaan hyvä ja huono. Julkisena hankkeena tunnelin ei odoteta olevan liiketaloudellisesti kannattava, vaan se toteutetaan strategisena hankkeena, jonka hyöty ei ole välitön rahan tuottaminen vaan alueiden elinkelpoisuuden edistäminen.

Siitä huolimatta hanke voi olla liiketaloudellisesti tuottava. Jos lasketaan 40 vuoden kuoletuksella 2,5 mrd.  ja ajatellaan vaikka, että 7 miljoonaa vuosittaista matkaa maksaisi 75 % tunnelin kapasiteetista, yhtä matkaa kohden tulee hintaa 21 . Siinä on varaa maksaa päälle vielä junan liikennöinnistäkin. Eikä hinta ole paha suhteessa nykyiseen laivamatkan hintaan. Käytännössä juna on kuitenkin nopeampi kuin lentokone, kopteria ei kuitenkaan voiteta. Mutta jos verrataan länsimetroon tai Marjarataan, niin kannattavuudessa Tallinnan tunneli pesee nämä mennen tullen.

Antero

----------


## Miska

> Sitä joskus naureskeltiin erään nimeltämainitsemattoman firman lauttayhteksiä, että oikea aika saapua satamaan on varttitunti ilmoitetun lähtöajan jälkeen.


Itse en ole laivasta koskaan myöhästynyt, mutta myöhästyneiltä olen kuullut, että 10 min ennen lähtöaikaa on Helsingin ja Tallinnan satamissa enää turha yrittää pyrkiä laivaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse en ole laivasta koskaan myöhästynyt, mutta myöhästyneiltä olen kuullut, että 10 min ennen lähtöaikaa on Helsingin ja Tallinnan satamissa enää turha yrittää pyrkiä laivaan.


Eckerö Linelle kerran oli hurja kiire, olimme Tallinnan terminaalissa vajaat 10 minuuttia ennen lähtöä. Passintarkastajat eivät edes viitsineet katsoa passejamme, kun kello oli niin paljon. Hyppäsimme laivaan viime tingassa, 5 minuuttia ennen lähtöä kun noususilta oli jo vedetty pois. Ei tuohon kyllä uskalla luottaa, että pääsisi noin hyvin laivaan.

----------


## Eira

> Suomi ja Viro voisivat brassailla vaikka millä titteleillä kun on maailman pisin Maglev rata, maailman ajallisesti läheisimmät pääkaupungit (10-15min) Tuossa pari syytä mitä tuli mieleen 
> Suomessa kun on harvoin näitä puolutopistisia sunnitelmia niin tässä olisi yksi


Maailman ajallisesti läheisimmät pääkaupungit nykyään lienevät Rooma ja Vatikaani (alle 1 min)  :Wink: .

----------


## Nrg

Tässähän on paljon hyviä ajatuksia tullut esille.

Itse ainakin ajattelin asiasta Hesarista luettuani, että tunnelissa tulisivat ehdottomasti liikennöimään suurnopeusjunat, vaikkapa jopa eri standardeilla/raidelevyksillä, kuin Suomen/Viron rautateillä. Tämän ja ketjun aikaisempien viestien pohjalta on hyvä haaveilla.

Omasta mielestäni Eurooppaan olisi Unionin tuella tai sen toimesta alettava kehittämään suurnopeusjunaverkkoa, joka toimisi riippumattomana jäsenmaiden omista rataverkoista, yksinkertaisesti siitä syystä, että myös rautateillä Eurooppa on vielä hyvinkin hajanainen. Eikä rataverkon tarvitsisi rajoittua vain jäsenmaihin: myös esimerkiksi Venäjälle voisi rata ulottua.

Suomessa tämä tarkoittaisi ainakin sitä, että suurnopeusjunat kulkisivat Helsinki-Pietari ja Helsinki-Tallinna -välejä, mutta miksei verkkoa voisi ulottaa Suomen muihinkin suuriin kaupunkeihin, mikäli matkustajia riittää.

Näin voitaisiin oikeasti tarjota vaihtoehtoa lentämiselle Euroopan sisällä, millä olisi etenkin ympäristön kannalta positiivisia vaikutuksia.

En tiedä, millaista realistisuuspohjaa tällaisella hankkeella olisi, ja kuinka paljon olisi kuitenkin mahdollista käyttää jo olemassaolevia raideyhteyksiä. Joka tapauksessa tuntuu, ettei Eurooppa olisi ihan valmis tällaiseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse ainakin ajattelin asiasta Hesarista luettuani, että tunnelissa tulisivat ehdottomasti liikennöimään suurnopeusjunat, vaikkapa jopa eri standardeilla/raidelevyksillä, kuin Suomen/Viron rautateillä.


Jos ajatellaan, että tunneli jostain käsittämättömästä syystä tulisikin rakenteille jo seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana, voisi sen hyvin varustaa 1520/1524 mm raiteilla. Kiskot voi aina vaihtaa, jos Baltian suurnopeusjuna tulee oikeasti rakenteille. Ja todennäköistä on, että jollei sitä rakenneta kerralla, se lähtee etelästä vaiheittain.

Mutta ehkä tämä onkin juuri tunnelin suurin ero Kanaalitunneliin. Kyse on pitkälle kahden pääkaupungin välisestä seutuliikenteestä, ei niinkään suurnopeusverkon osasta. Siksi uskon, että matkustajamäärillä verrattuna on huomattavasti kannattavampaa tarjota molemmissa päissä korkeintaan 200 km päähän ulottuvia jatkoyhteyksiä, koska ehkä 90 % matkustajista haluaa tehdä näitä matkoja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta ehkä tämä onkin juuri tunnelin suurin ero Kanaalitunneliin. Kyse on pitkälle kahden pääkaupungin välisestä seutuliikenteestä, ei niinkään suurnopeusverkon osasta. Siksi uskon, että matkustajamäärillä verrattuna on huomattavasti kannattavampaa tarjota molemmissa päissä korkeintaan 200 km päähän ulottuvia jatkoyhteyksiä, koska ehkä 90 % matkustajista haluaa tehdä näitä matkoja.


Voi olla että matkustuksen volyymit ovat suurimmat juuri +/- 200 km välillä tunnelin päistä. Mutta miksi rajoittua siihen? Kyllä sinne mukaan mahtuisi muutama hyvin pitkän matkan junakin, esim. mainitsemani "Lapland Express" Rovaniemeltä Pariisiin. Tai Pietari-Berliini. Tällaisille tulee paljon kysyntää sitten, kun lentäminen ei ole enää realistisesti mahdollista suurille joukoille. Ei kannata sulkea ovia tällaiselta vaihtoehdolta jo etukäteen.

Strategisessa suunnittelussa täytyy pitää mahdollisimman pitkään kaikenlaisia mahdollisuuksia avoinna ja sulkea niitä vasta sitä mukaa kun erilaiset käytännön rajoitteet pakottavat tekemään toisensa poissulkevia valintoja. Jostain kumman syystä suomalaisessa julkisessa keskustelussa tuntuu olevan vallalla ajattelu, jossa yritetään keskittyä mahdollisimman kapeaan konseptiin kerrallaan (vrt. kehärata) ja sulkea teknisillä ratkaisuilla pois sellaisia vaihtoehtoja jotka muuten voisi toteuttaa laajalla speksillä toteutetun ratkaisun positiivisena sivutuotteena.

Ihan sama kuin tuo raideleveyskysymys. Noin lyhyt tunneli voitaisiin kai toteuttaa myös tuplakiskotuksella jolloin kummallakin raidevälillä voitaisiin ajaa sitä päästä päähän. Pieni lisäinvestointi, mutta ei suljettaisi mitään operatiivisia vaihtoehtoja pois teknisellä ratkaisulla.

Ja toisaalta vaihtuvaraidevälikalustolla voitaisiin ajaa niitä hyvin pitkiä junavuoroja, joiden täytyy kulkea erilaisilla rataverkoilla. (Tosin sittenhän täytyy tukea myös eri sähkö- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä, mutta eiköhän siihenkin ajan mittaan löydy ratkaisuja.)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voi olla että matkustuksen volyymit ovat suurimmat juuri +/- 200 km välillä tunnelin päistä. Mutta miksi rajoittua siihen?


Koska jos tämä oletettu Baltian suurnopeusrata rakennetaan 1435 mm raideleveydelle, voidaan ainoastaan valita, liikennöidäänkö tunnelissa pitkän matkan suurnopeusjunia vai lyhyen matkan nopeita taajamajunia. Silloin mielestäni pitää tarjota vaihdoton yhteys sille 90 % matkustajapotentiaalille eikä 10 %:n.

Tuplakiskotus on vaikeaa toteuttaa, koska myös aukean tilan ulottuma on 1520/1524:llä paljon suurempi. Ja tunnelissahan tuli olla turvallisuustekijöistä johtuen junan vierellä kulkeva kävelytaso. Enkä usko, että tuplakiskotus mahtuu siten, että molempien junien vaunut kulkisivat riittävän lähellä kävelytasoa. Saa korjata vääräksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuplakiskotus on vaikeaa toteuttaa, koska myös aukean tilan ulottuma on 1520/1524:llä paljon suurempi. Ja tunnelissahan tuli olla turvallisuustekijöistä johtuen junan vierellä kulkeva kävelytaso. Enkä usko, että tuplakiskotus mahtuu siten, että molempien junien vaunut kulkisivat riittävän lähellä kävelytasoa. Saa korjata vääräksi.


En ole asiantuntija minäkään, korjatkaa jos/kun joku tietää paremmin.

Mutta mitenkäs olisi sellainen vaihtoehto, että käytetään kolmea kiskoa, joista standardiraideleveyskalusto käyttäisi esim. vasemmanpuolista kiskoa ja oikeanpuolisista sisempää kiskoa, ja 1524-leveyksinen vasemmanpuolista kiskoa ja oikeanpuolisista ulompaa kiskoa? Tietenkin tällöin kiskot kuluisivat epätasaisesti, mutta onko se suuri ongelma? Tai liittyykö tähän muita ongelmia, kuten mahtuvatko kaksi oikeanpuolista kiskoa tällä tavalla rinnakkain? Joka tapauksessa kävelytaso voisi tällöin olla vasemmalla puolella, joten etäisyys kummastakin junakalustosta olisi sama.

Tosin jos muistelen aiempia keskusteluja, raideleveys ja kaluston ulottuvuudet eivät sinänsä ole välttämättä riippuvaisia toisistaan.

Pointti on, että en haluaisi heti kättelyssä tehtävän sellaisia peruuttamattomia / vaikeasti muutettavissa olevia ratkaisuja, joilla suljetaan jotain tietyntyyppistä liikennettä tai kalustoa pois tunnelista. Se heti rajoittaa koko tunnelin business casea ja mahdollisuutta myydä ajatus päättäjille, operaattoreille ja kansalaisille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosin jos muistelen aiempia keskusteluja, raideleveys ja kaluston ulottuvuudet eivät sinänsä ole välttämättä riippuvaisia toisistaan.


Eivät olekaan, kun uusista järjestelmistä päätetään. Mutta keskieurooppalainen ja suomalainen rautateiden ulottuma ovat olemassa ja pysyvät, eikä ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin noudattaa niitä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eivät olekaan, kun uusista järjestelmistä päätetään. Mutta keskieurooppalainen ja suomalainen rautateiden ulottuma ovat olemassa ja pysyvät, eikä ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin noudattaa niitä.


Kyllä, mutta ovatko nämä perusteiltaan niin epäyhteensopivat ettei ole mahdollista rakentaa tunnelia + rataa joka täyttäisi molemmat normit? Kysyn kun en tiedä tarkemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pointti on, että en haluaisi heti kättelyssä tehtävän sellaisia peruuttamattomia / vaikeasti muutettavissa olevia ratkaisuja, joilla suljetaan jotain tietyntyyppistä liikennettä tai kalustoa pois tunnelista. Se heti rajoittaa koko tunnelin business casea ja mahdollisuutta myydä ajatus päättäjille, operaattoreille ja kansalaisille.


Olet erittäin oikeassa, myös arviossasi suomalaisesta ahdasmielisyydestä. Sitä kuvastaa esim. ajatus Matinkylän metron tekemisestä niin, ettei asemia edes voi tulevaisuudessa pidentää ja koko kuljettajaton ajo, joka pakottaa erittäin kalliisiin täysin eristettyihin ratkaisuihin, jotka haittaava metron tulevia laajennusmahdollisuuksia.

No sori, meni sivuraiteelle...

Piti kirjoittaman siitä, ettei kahden raideleveyden ratkaisu mikään mahdoton ole. Evakuointilaituri ei ole sama asia kuin aseman käyttölaituri. Metrollekin on suunniteltu laituri sijoitettavaksi noin 30 cm alemmaksi kuin lattia. Eli pelivaraa on hyvin parikymmentä senttiä suuntaansa.

Kahden raideleveyden rataan on valittava joko neljän tai kolmen kiskon ratkaisu. 4-kiskoinen vaatii hieman suuremman vapaan tilan profiilin. 3-kiskoratkaisu on toteutettava mm. Englannissa yleisellä Bulleid-kiskolla, koska normaalin kiskon jalka on niin leveä, etteivät kiskot mahdu rinnan kyllin lähelle.

Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä on Tornionjoen yli 4-kiskoinen silta. Muualla Suomessa olevat kahden raideleveyden ratkaisut eivät ole linjaliikenteen käytössä.

Kahden raideleveyden kysymys lienee aluksi vain varautumisasia tunnelin louhinnassa. Luulen kuitenkin, että lopulta tällä ei ole vaikutusta louhintaan. Jotta tunnelissa voidaan sallia suurehkoja nopeuksia - sanotaan 120-160 km/h - tunnelin poikkileikkauksen on joka tapauksessa oltava huomattavan suuri ilmanpaineen hallinnan vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## Junantuoma

Tunnelia mietitään näköjään lähinnä Helsinki-Tallinna-matkustajaliikenteen näkökulmasta, mutta millaisia ovat tunnelin mahdollisuudet rahtiliikenteessä? Metsä- ja metaliteollisuus ovat ennustettavassa tulevaisuudessakin Suomelle tärkeimpiä vientiteollisuuden aloja. Oma arvioni on, että raideleveyden eroista huolimatta tavaraliikenne Suomesta Keski-Eurooppaan tulee muodostamaan merkittävän osan tunnelin ja sen liikenteen tuotosta.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos ajatellaan, että tunneli jostain käsittämättömästä syystä tulisikin rakenteille jo seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana, voisi sen hyvin varustaa 1520/1524 mm raiteilla. Kiskot voi aina vaihtaa, jos Baltian suurnopeusjuna tulee oikeasti rakenteille. Ja todennäköistä on, että jollei sitä rakenneta kerralla, se lähtee etelästä vaiheittain.


Suomessa nykyisin käytössä olevalla raideleveydellä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen asian kanssa, mikä raideleveys valitaan Hki-Tallinna tunneliin. Raideleveys on valittava yksiselitteisesti sen mukaan miten se kytkeytyy parhaiten eurooppalaiseen järjestelmään. Mm. suorat yhteydet esim. Rovaniemen ja Pariisin  tai Tampereen ja Tallinnan välillä ovat täysin sekundaarisia tavoitteita, koska sujuva vaihtoyhteys pystytään järjestämään Pasilassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suomessa nykyisin käytössä olevalla raideleveydellä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen asian kanssa, mikä raideleveys valitaan Hki-Tallinna tunneliin. Raideleveys on valittava yksiselitteisesti sen mukaan miten se kytkeytyy parhaiten eurooppalaiseen järjestelmään. Mm. suorat yhteydet esim. Rovaniemen ja Pariisin  tai Tampereen ja Tallinnan välillä ovat täysin sekundaarisia tavoitteita, koska sujuva vaihtoyhteys pystytään järjestämään Pasilassa.


Viitaten Anteron vastaukseen, ei ole periaatteellista estettä tukea kumpaakin raideleveyttä samanaikaisesti. Mikäli kustannuslisäys on marginaalinen, on turhaa ja haitallista etukäteen tehdä tällainen rajaus ihan riippumatta siitä mitä pidetään tunnelin pääasiallisena käyttötarkoituksena ja mitä perifeerisenä.

Tuo heitto sujuvista vaihtoyhteyksistä on vähän helppoheikkimäinen. Jos puhutaan yöjunasta Rovaniemi-Pariisi, niin eivät ihmiset välttämättä halua herätä Pasilassa vaihtamaan junaa ja raahata raskaita matkalaukkujaan laiturilta toiselle kesken matkan. Kyse on jälleen kerran samasta harhakuvitelmasta, että kaikki Suomessa keskittyy Helsinkiin ja muualla ei ole mitään. Kuten Helsinki-Vantaan raideyhteyttä käsittelevässä keskustelussa on osoitettu, Helsingin välittömältä lähialueelta generoituu ehkä kolmasosa (mutta joka tapauksessa alle puolet) Suomen ulkomaanliikenteestä.

Junaliikenteessä -- hieman eri tavalla kuin lentoliikenteessä -- olisi mahdollista oikealla suunnittelulla tarjota vaihdottomia yhteyksiä ulkomaille myös laajalti Helsingin ulkopuolelta varsin helposti ja ilman suuria lisäkustannuksia, kunhan tämä mahdollisuus vain pidetään mielessä suunnitteluvaiheessa. Tämän tarkoituksellinen huomiotta jättäminen liikennetyyppien priorisointeihin vedoten (ottamatta huomioon mitään hyöty/kustannus-arviointia) on kiusantekoa ja tahallisen syrjivää aluepolitiikkaa. Ei kukaan ole sanomassa että Helsinkiin päättyvä liikenne pitäisi de-priorisoida tämän vuoksi vaan molemman tyyppistä liikennettä voidaan tukea yhtä lailla, jos vain halutaan.

Myös rahdin kannalta voisi olla järkevää tukea kumpaakin raideleveyttä.

----------


## kouvo

> Viitaten Anteron vastaukseen, ei ole periaatteellista estettä tukea kumpaakin raideleveyttä samanaikaisesti. Mikäli kustannuslisäys on marginaalinen, on turhaa ja haitallista etukäteen tehdä tällainen rajaus ihan riippumatta siitä mitä pidetään tunnelin pääasiallisena käyttötarkoituksena ja mitä perifeerisenä.


Olen samaa mieltä, mikäli kustannuslisäys todellakin pysyy marginaalisena.




> Tuo heitto sujuvista vaihtoyhteyksistä on vähän helppoheikkimäinen. Jos puhutaan yöjunasta Rovaniemi-Pariisi, niin eivät ihmiset välttämättä halua herätä Pasilassa vaihtamaan junaa ja raahata raskaita matkalaukkujaan laiturilta toiselle kesken matkan. Kyse on jälleen kerran samasta harhakuvitelmasta, että kaikki Suomessa keskittyy Helsinkiin ja muualla ei ole mitään. Kuten Helsinki-Vantaan raideyhteyttä käsittelevässä keskustelussa on osoitettu, Helsingin välittömältä lähialueelta generoituu ehkä kolmasosa (mutta joka tapauksessa alle puolet) Suomen ulkomaanliikenteestä.


Tässä tapauksessa en pidä helsinkikeskeisyyttä kovinkaan ongelmallisena asiana. Raideleveyspäätökset Baltiassa ja ylipäätään Euroopassa kuuluvat sen mittakaavan asioihin, joihin Suomella yksinään ei juurikaan ole sananvaltaa. Suomen rataverkon muutoskustannukset nousevat niin korkeiksi, että sen valossa on aika hankala perustella esim. suoran Rovaniemi-Pariisi yhteyden mielekkyyttä. 

Suomesta (Helsingistä) ei ylipäätäänkään tulla tarjoamaan suoria junayhteyksiä tunnelin kautta ympäri Eurooppaa. Nähdäkseni härmästä päin tultaessa esim. Riika ja Varsova ovat mahdollisia solmukohtia, joissa Suomen (Helsingin) junista vaihdetaan eri Euroopan kohteisiin meneviin juniin.

----------


## teme

Kaksi ratateknistä kysymystä viisaammille ylläoleviin liittyen:

Kuinka vaikeaa on tehdä suurnopeus matkustajuna joka toimisi eri raideleveyksillä? Talgolla taisi olla tällaisia tavaravaunuja. Eli siis vaikka se Rovaniemi - Pariisi voitaisiin ajaa tällaisella.

Liittyen tunnelin leveyteen ja ilmanpaineeseen: Maglevien yhteydessä on puhuttu alipaineistetuista tai jopa tyhjiötunneleista. Mites tällaisen pitkän rautatietunnelin kanssa ihan normaali junakalustolla? Ilmanvastus olisi pienempi ja pärjättäisiin kai pienemmällä tunnelilla, mutta maksaako vaivaa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Liittyen tunnelin leveyteen ja ilmanpaineeseen: Maglevien yhteydessä on puhuttu alipaineistetuista tai jopa tyhjiötunneleista. Mites tällaisen pitkän rautatietunnelin kanssa ihan normaali junakalustolla?


Luulen, että tähän tarvitaan sen verran terästä pitämään ilma poissa, ettei kannata. Paitsi, jos tunnelia ei kaiva kallioon, vaan laskee sen suoraan merenpohjaan. Tyhjiötunneli olisi kyllä loistojuttu: Juna suhahtaisi läpi kahdessakymmenessä minuutissa ilman ääntä.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinka vaikeaa on tehdä suurnopeus matkustajuna joka toimisi eri raideleveyksillä? Talgolla taisi olla tällaisia tavaravaunuja. Eli siis vaikka se Rovaniemi - Pariisi voitaisiin ajaa tällaisella.


En väitä itseäni viisaammaksi, mutta vastaan kumminkin.

Tästähän oli keskustelua joskus aikaisemmin tällä foorumilla, ja muistaakseni keskustelun lopputulema oli, että ei lainkaan mahdotonta. Pitäisi onnistua.

(Ja niin muuten: Talgolla on myös sellainen matkustajajuna. Olen ajanut sellaisella Barcelonasta Montpellieriin, reitin kauppanimi on Catalàn Talgo, ja se jäänee piakkoin historiaan kun Ranskan ja Espanjan välinen suurnopeusrata valmistuu.)

Joka tapauksessa jos Rovaniemi-Pariisi -yhteydestä puhutaan, niin tällaista kalustoahan siinä tarvittaisiin, koska Suomen rataverkkoa ei voida laittaa kerrasta uusiksi ja Euroopan vielä vähemmän.

Tarkkaan ottaen se tunnelin kaksoisraideleveys ei siis suoranaisesti vaikuttaisi tämän kyseisen junayhteyden toteuttamiskelpoisuuteen. Se mihin se vaikuttaisi olisi esim. se voisiko vaikka Rovaniemeltä/Pietarista ajaa Tallinnaan tavallisella kalustolla. Tai siihen voiko tavallisella lähijunakalustolla ajaa Tallinnan ja Helsingin väliä.

Voidaanhan argumentoida niinkin, että Pietari-Tallinna -välillä voidaan ajaa junia jotka eivät jatka eteenpäin ja tällöin ei ole järkeä käyttää vaihtuvaraidevälikalustoa tai pakottaa vaihtamaan Pasilassa. Toisaalta Pietari-Helsinki-Tallinna-Berliini -yhteys, jota on väläytelty, lähes varmasti joka tapauksessa vaatisi vaihtuvaraidevälikalustoa, koska tuskin Helsinki-Pietari -yhteyttä tehdään eurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle, kun sitä kerran ei käytetä missään muualla Suomessa tai Venäjällä.

Näihin kaikkiin asioihin löytyy periaatteessa ratkaisuja jos kalusto ja raideleveys ovat molemmat vapaasti valittavia asioita, mutta ehkä tärkein pointti on, että jos kaksoisleveysraiteen kustannus on kohtuullisten rajojen sisällä, kannattaa se ilman muuta tehdä, koska sille voi löytyä hyödyllistä käyttöä, joka ei tässä vaihessa välttämättä edes käväise mielessä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tarkkaan ottaen se tunnelin kaksoisraideleveys ei siis suoranaisesti vaikuttaisi tämän kyseisen junayhteyden toteuttamiskelpoisuuteen. Se mihin se vaikuttaisi olisi esim. se voisiko vaikka Rovaniemeltä/Pietarista ajaa Tallinnaan tavallisella kalustolla. Tai siihen voiko tavallisella lähijunakalustolla ajaa Tallinnan ja Helsingin väliä.


En näe mitään syytä sille, että pietarilaiset haluaisivat noin laajamittaisesti ajatellen matkustaa Tallinnaan Helsingin kautta.

Tallinnan ja Pasilan välille voidaan hankkia tarkoituksenmukaisin lähiliikennekalusto riippumatta Helsingin tai Tallinnan nykyisistä lähiliikennestandardeista.




> Voidaanhan argumentoida niinkin, että Pietari-Tallinna -välillä voidaan ajaa junia jotka eivät jatka eteenpäin ja tällöin ei ole järkeä käyttää vaihtuvaraidevälikalustoa tai pakottaa vaihtamaan Pasilassa. Toisaalta Pietari-Helsinki-Tallinna-Berliini -yhteys, jota on väläytelty, lähes varmasti joka tapauksessa vaatisi vaihtuvaraidevälikalustoa, koska tuskin Helsinki-Pietari -yhteyttä tehdään eurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle, kun sitä kerran ei käytetä missään muualla Suomessa tai Venäjällä.


Jotenkin vaan tuntuu, että Helsinki ei oikein osu tarkoituksenmukaisimman reitin varrelle edellämainituissa linjauksissa.

----------


## teme

> En näe mitään syytä sille, että pietarilaiset haluaisivat noin laajamittaisesti ajatellen matkustaa Tallinnaan Helsingin kautta.


Pietari - Tallinna väli on vähän alle 400 kilometriä, Kouvolan ja Helsingin kautta ja tunnelissa kai vähän yli 500 kilometriä. Ajatus on varmaan että tuo 100 kilometrin mutka on kokonaisuuden kannalta aika pieni hinta siitä, että saadaan myös suomalaiset maksumiehiksi ja käyttäjäksi. Vrt. Otaniemen mutka Länsimetrossa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En näe mitään syytä sille, että pietarilaiset haluaisivat noin laajamittaisesti ajatellen matkustaa Tallinnaan Helsingin kautta. 
> 
> Tallinnan ja Pasilan välille voidaan hankkia tarkoituksenmukaisin lähiliikennekalusto riippumatta Helsingin tai Tallinnan nykyisistä lähiliikennestandardeista.


Sinä voit olla tätä mieltä ja minä voin olla tätä mieltä, mutta se ei silti tarkoita sitä, että kyseessä on riittävä perustelu jättää toteuttamatta kaksoisleveysraide, mikäli lisäkustannus on riittävän marginaalinen. Ei meillä yksilöinä välttämättä ole parasta ymmärrystä siitä, mitä tarpeita muilla voi olla. Voi olla että yhdellä byrokraattisella nuijankopautuksella tuhotaan sellaisia mahdollisuuksia joita emme nyt osaa hahmottaakaan.

Mitä Pietari-Helsinki-Tallinna -reittiin tulee, niin jos yhteys nopeutetaan ja modernisoidaan, siitä saattaa tulla matka-ajaltaan hyvinkin kilpailukykyinen verrattuna suoraan yhteyteen, jonka veikkaisin olevan melko lailla rappiolla (korjatkaa ne jotka tietävät tarkemmin tilanteen). Tallinnassa on suuri venäjänkielinen populaatio, joten markkinapotentiaalia voi kyllä olla.

Periaatteessa Pietarista ei tarvitsisi kiertää lainkaan Suomen kautta matkalla Berliiniinkään, mutta jos yksi maa (Suomi) kiljuen haluaa suurnopeusradan Pietariin ja toisaalta toinen (Viro) suhtautuu Venäjään yleisen epäluuloisesti, niin venäläisillä tuskin on intressiä ainakaan Tallinnaan rakentaa suurnopeusrataa Pietarista. Venäjä voisi toki rakentaa radan etelämpää, mutta jos EU ja Suomi rakentavat valmiin suurnopeusradan Euroopan poikki aina Venäjän rajalle, niin kaipa venäläiset siihen mieluummin tarttuvat kuin investoivat suuresti omaan Euroopan-rataan.

----------


## kemkim

> Mitä Pietari-Helsinki-Tallinna -reittiin tulee, niin jos yhteys nopeutetaan ja modernisoidaan, siitä saattaa tulla matka-ajaltaan hyvinkin kilpailukykyinen verrattuna suoraan yhteyteen, jonka veikkaisin olevan melko lailla rappiolla (korjatkaa ne jotka tietävät tarkemmin tilanteen). Tallinnassa on suuri venäjänkielinen populaatio, joten markkinapotentiaalia voi kyllä olla.


Jos verrataan Pietarin yhteyttä Helsingin kautta Keski-Eurooppaan ja suoraa yhteyttä Baltian läpi, niin kyllä matkustajapotentiaalia paljon enemmän saadaan Helsingin kautta kiertämällä. Suorin reitti kulkee Riikaan vain Tarton kautta, eli asutusta on 500 km matkalla todella vähän. Ei sellainen rata ole kovin järkevää rakentaa. Tallinnan kautta kiertäminenkään ei tuo matkustajia läheskään niin paljon kuin Suomen kautta kulkeminen.

Rata Tallinna-Helsinki-Pietari keräisi suuren määrän matkustusta itseensä, joten siitä voitaisiin tehdä korkeatasoinen:
- Suomi-Viro
- Suomi-Keski-Eurooppa
- Pietari-Keski-Eurooppa
- Pietari-Viro
- Suomi-Pietari
- Itä-Suomen liikenne

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos verrataan Pietarin yhteyttä Helsingin kautta Keski-Eurooppaan ja suoraa yhteyttä Baltian läpi, niin kyllä matkustajapotentiaalia paljon enemmän saadaan Helsingin kautta kiertämällä.


Ennen vanhaan sanottiin, että Pietari on Suomen portti Eurooppaan (taisi olla tsaarinaikana). Ironista kyllä, Helsingistä puolestaan tulisi näin Pietarin/Venäjän portti Europpaan.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomesta (Helsingistä) ei ylipäätäänkään tulla tarjoamaan suoria junayhteyksiä tunnelin kautta ympäri Eurooppaa. Nähdäkseni härmästä päin tultaessa esim. Riika ja Varsova ovat mahdollisia solmukohtia, joissa Suomen (Helsingin) junista vaihdetaan eri Euroopan kohteisiin meneviin juniin.


Näin on. 

Pitää muistaa että jos sellainen tunneli todellakin tehtäisiin, niin kohderyhmiä olisi usita, ja kaikkien toiveiden täydellinen yhteensovittaminen ei onnistu muutenkaan. 

Jollekin on tärkeää päästä nopealla päiväjunayhteydellä esim Helsingistä Riikaan, jollain toisella on edessä toista vuorokautta kestävä matka Välimerelle, ja joku kolmas kulkee joka päivä Tallinna ja Helsingin välillä töihin. Unohtamatta niitä jotka tarvitsevat tunnelia vain saadakseen henkilöauton tai rekan Suomenlahden poikki. 

Mitä näissä kansainvälisten junayhteyksien spekuloinnissa aina unohdetaan, että lentäminen tulee yhä kalliimmaksi jos öljyvarat loppuvat. Bisnesväelle jolle matkustaminen on pakko, pyritään varmasti järjestämään ensiluokkaisia, kalliita luotijunia, mutta miten käy tavalliselle budjettimatkalaiselle, joka tekee kerran vuodessa kesälomamatkan jonnekin? Onko suomalaisten kohtalo tulevaisuudessa, että täältä ei lähdetä minnekään sitten kun ei halpa- eikä  charter-lomalentoja enää lennetä? Pitääkö meidän koluta vain kotimaata, Pohjoismaita, Baltiaa ja Venäjää, jos junalla tai laivalla ei pääse naapurimaiden pääkaupunkeja kauemmas, vai kulkea bussilla, niinkuin mummot tekevät? 

Aikoinan intereilatessa 70-80-luvulla kävi kateeksi skandinaaveja jotka pääsivät junalla suoraan Euroopan sydämeen, kun härmäläisten piti aina erikseen purjehtia Ruotsiin päästääkseen junan kyytiin. Jopa venäläisilläkin oli helpompaa, Moskovasta lähti siihen aikaan suoria makuuvaunuyhteyksiä lähes joka Euroopan pääkaupunkiin Brittein saaria lukuunottamatta. Raideleveys ei ollut este, koska vaunuihin vaihdettiin Neuvostoliiton ja sen länsinaapureiden rajalla telit. Aikoinaan tuli miettineeksi, olisiko jotenkin ollut mahdollista ajaa suoria makuuvaunuja esim Helsingistä Hampuriin Turun ja Tukholman välistä junalautta käyttäen. Ainoat esteet taisivat olla kaupalliset. VR ei ollut kiinnostunut erityisesti senkaltaisesta liikenteestä, ja 1990-luvulla alkoi se hirvittävä lama, joka muutenkin rokotti nimenomaan ns budjettimatkailua rajusti. Myöhemmin alkoin suomalaisten reppumatkailijat kiinnostua Baltian maista, mutta sikäläiset rautatiet eivät kuntonsa ja organisaationsa puitteissa kyenneet mitenkään vastaamaan matkailun tarpeisiin, vaan bussit saivat hoitaa sen homman.

Jos kuitenkin kuvitellaan tilannetta n 10-20 vuoden päästä, ja jos ensin aloitetaan liikenteen sisäänajoa vaikka junalautalla ennen varsinaista tunnelia, niin ihmettelen miksei voisi järjestää erikseen viikonloppusin ja lomakautena ns budjettijunia, joissa olisi suoria makuuvaunuja esim Helsingistä Berliiniin, Prahaan tai Budapestiin. Hiihtolomakautena ehkä alpeille ja kesäaikaan välimerelle. Tulevaisuudessa ihmisillä on enemmän aikaa, tai jos ei ole niin sitä järjestetään. Nykyaikaisen asianmukaisen lomajunan ei tarvitse olla sellainen hikinen pätsi kuin joilla ennen interreilatiin yhtä soittoa 2-3 vuorokautta Hampurista Ateenaan. Se voi olla esim sellainen toistakymmentä vaunua pitkä kuin jolla amerikkalaiset matkustavat oman mantereensa halki, kaikissa vaunuissa ilmastointi, ja yhdessä tietenkin se pianobaari. Junan ei tietenkään tarvitse olla VR:n, eikä henkilökunnan suomalaista. 

Sen junan ei tietenkään ole pakko lähteä Helsingin asemalta jos jokin tekninen este tekee sen mahdottomaksi. Se voi vaikka lähteä sitten Riiasta. Mutta vähimmäisvatimus on, että junanvaihto Suomesta tulevasta junasta tapahtuu edes samalla asemalla, tai jos Suomenlahden poikki mennään tavallisella laivalla eikä junalautalla, tai tunnelia pitkin, että junilla pääsisi edes satamiin asti suoraan, sekä Helsingin että Tallinnan päässä. 

Sen verran kranttusia suomalaiset lentämiseen tottuneet ovat, että jos ei varta vasten olla menossa elämysmatkalle tai leikkimään Amazing Racea, niin he eivät rupea matkalaukkujaan raahaamaan kilometrikaupalla asemalta toiselle tai satamasta asemalle vieraassa maassa. Jos näin on, niin matka jää usein tekemättä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Kuinka vaikeaa on tehdä suurnopeus matkustajuna joka toimisi eri raideleveyksillä?Talgolla taisi olla tällaisia tavaravaunuja. Eli siis vaikka se Rovaniemi - Pariisi voitaisiin ajaa tällaisella.


Espanjassa käytettävät CAF:n sarja 120 ja Talgon sarja 130 kulkevat 250 km/h eurooppalaisella raideleveydellä ja 220 km/h iberialaisella raideleveydellä. Luulisi näiden nopeuksien nyt ainakin yöjunille riittävän ja yöjunissahan vaihtaminen olisi hankalinta.

En osaa sanoa liittyykö eurooppalaisen ja suomalais-venäläisen raideleveyden välillä vaihtamiseen jotain erityistä hankaluutta verrattuna euron ja iberialaisen leveämpään eroon. Sääongelmista sinänsä ei ei aivan valtavasti tarvitsisi tässä välittää, koska tunnelin kustannuksiin verrattuna ei varmaankaan olisi kohtuuttoman kallista järjestää säältä suojattua vaihtopaikkaa. Tarvittaessa voidaan vaikka toteuttaa tunneliin kaksoiraideleveys ja hoitaa vaihdot aina tunnelissa kulkemisen jälkeen, niin juna on lämmin ja sula.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos kuitenkin kuvitellaan tilannetta n 10-20 vuoden päästä, ja jos ensin aloitetaan liikenteen sisäänajoa vaikka junalautalla ennen varsinaista tunnelia...


En pidä junalauttaa tälle välille millään lailla mielekkäänä ratkaisuna matkustajaliikenteeseen. Ihmisten on mukavampi matkustaa laivassa kuin junassa, joka on laivassa. Eikä ole paljon mieltä rahdata vaunuja laivalla edestakaisin, kun istuimet voivat olla laivassa ilman vaunuja.

Tanskan salmien lyhyet pyrähdykset ovat eri asia. Makuuvaunuliikenteessä vaunun työntäminen laivaan voi olla mielekästä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta, mutta touhun taloudellisuus saattaa olla mahdoton.

Rahti on eri asia, mutta olisiko sitä kylliksi? Eikös nyt jo seilaa tuolla välillä junalautta - tosin ilman junia?

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Pietari - Tallinna väli on vähän alle 400 kilometriä, Kouvolan ja Helsingin kautta ja tunnelissa kai vähän yli 500 kilometriä. Ajatus on varmaan että tuo 100 kilometrin mutka on kokonaisuuden kannalta aika pieni hinta siitä, että saadaan myös suomalaiset maksumiehiksi ja käyttäjäksi. Vrt. Otaniemen mutka Länsimetrossa.


Mielestäni suomalaisten ei tulisi lähteä rahoittamaan ex-neukkujen Tallinnan reissuja.

----------


## kouvo

> Sinä voit olla tätä mieltä ja minä voin olla tätä mieltä, mutta se ei silti tarkoita sitä, että kyseessä on riittävä perustelu jättää toteuttamatta kaksoisleveysraide, mikäli lisäkustannus on riittävän marginaalinen. Ei meillä yksilöinä välttämättä ole parasta ymmärrystä siitä, mitä tarpeita muilla voi olla. Voi olla että yhdellä byrokraattisella nuijankopautuksella tuhotaan sellaisia mahdollisuuksia joita emme nyt osaa hahmottaakaan.


Olen samaa mieltä. Mikäli kaksoisleveysraide jää kustannuksiltaan marginaaliseksi suhteessa koko projektiin, se kannattaa toteuttaa tunnelissa tulevaisuuden kehittämisoptioita varten.




> Mitä Pietari-Helsinki-Tallinna -reittiin tulee, niin jos yhteys nopeutetaan ja modernisoidaan, siitä saattaa tulla matka-ajaltaan hyvinkin kilpailukykyinen verrattuna suoraan yhteyteen, jonka veikkaisin olevan melko lailla rappiolla (korjatkaa ne jotka tietävät tarkemmin tilanteen).


Se että Venäjän ja Viron väliset radat ovat rappiolla, ei ole suomalaisten ongelma.




> Periaatteessa Pietarista ei tarvitsisi kiertää lainkaan Suomen kautta matkalla Berliiniinkään, mutta jos yksi maa (Suomi) kiljuen haluaa suurnopeusradan Pietariin ja toisaalta toinen (Viro) suhtautuu Venäjään yleisen epäluuloisesti, niin venäläisillä tuskin on intressiä ainakaan Tallinnaan rakentaa suurnopeusrataa Pietarista. Venäjä voisi toki rakentaa radan etelämpää, mutta jos EU ja Suomi rakentavat valmiin suurnopeusradan Euroopan poikki aina Venäjän rajalle, niin kaipa venäläiset siihen mieluummin tarttuvat kuin investoivat suuresti omaan Euroopan-rataan.


Venäläiset ja virolaiset voivat keskenään nahistella epäluuloisista suhteistaan esim. raideprojektien tiimoilta. Suomen tehtävänä ei ole lähteä rahoittamaan ex-neukkujen intressien mukaisia ratahankkeita, vaan katsoa asiaa omasta vinkkelistään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Venäläiset ja virolaiset voivat keskenään nahistella epäluuloisista suhteistaan esim. raideprojektien tiimoilta. Suomen tehtävänä ei ole lähteä rahoittamaan ex-neukkujen intressien mukaisia ratahankkeita, vaan katsoa asiaa omasta vinkkelistään.


Totta. Se intressi voisi hyvinkin olla siinä, että saadaan juniin lisäkuormaa Pietarista ja rahoitetaan tuotoilla tunnelia, jonka itse haluamme päästäksemme Eurooppaan. Toinen kysymys toki on, millaisia puolustusstrategisia ulottuvuuksia tunnelilla olisi. Tai sillä että siitä muodostuisi pääasiallinen kulkureitti Luoteis-Venäjän ja Euroopan välille. Itse en tosin pidä sitä uhkana.

----------


## teme

> Mielestäni suomalaisten ei tulisi lähteä rahoittamaan ex-neukkujen Tallinnan reissuja.


Ei niin, mutta jos selvitään yhdellä suurnopeusradalla (Pietari - Helsinki - Tallinna) kahden sijaan (Pietari - Helsinki ja Pietari - Tallinna) niin onhan se kaikkien osapuolien etu yhdistää hankkeet.




> Se että Venäjän ja Viron väliset radat ovat rappiolla, ei ole suomalaisten ongelma.


Se että EU-maiden radat ovat ruvella on EU:n ongelma, ja Suomi on EU:n jäsen. Raideliikenteen koordinointi koko mantereella on nimenomaan sitä mitä EU:n kuuluukin hoitaa. Se että meillä on puoli tusinaa keskenään epäyhteensopivaa raidejärjestelmää Euroopassa on paraatiesimerkki siitä mihin direktiivejä tarvitaan. Ei ole myöskään järkevää, että vaikka Viro ja Liettua panostavat raideliikenteeseen, mutta Latvia ja Puola ei.

----------


## sane

> Mielestäni suomalaisten ei tulisi lähteä rahoittamaan ex-neukkujen Tallinnan reissuja.


No huhhuh. Kun kerran Suomi haluaa suurnopeusradat sekä Pietariin, että Tallinnaan, on asetelma mielestäni täysin päinvastoin. Pietarilaiset siis tulisivat myös käyttämään ratoja, ja tekisivät tällä käytöllään molemmista radoista suomalaisille edullisempia. Suurimmat kustannukset tällaisella radalla nimittäin ovat kiinteitä, ja mitä enemmän jakajia näille kustannuksille löytyy, sitä pienempi on jokaisen osuus.

----------


## Assamies

Kallis juttu, megakallis sanoisin jopa... Paljonko maksoi Englannin kanaalin tunneli? Ja luulenpa ettei Euroopan Yhteisöltä rahoja löydy sitten, kun se maksamisen aika koittaisi. Välihän on jopa puolet pidempi välillä Hki-Tallinna siitä, kuin mitä on Englannin ja Ranskan rannikoitten välillä oleva matka.  :Frown: 

Kustannusarvioita tunnelihankkeelle en ole vielä saattanut havaita missään mediassa. Varmasti ainakin kymmeniä miljardeja euroja se kuitenkin nielisi.  :Confused:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paljonko maksoi Englannin kanaalin tunneli? -- Kustannusarvioita tunnelihankkeelle en ole vielä saattanut havaita missään mediassa. Varmasti ainakin kymmeniä miljardeja euroja se kuitenkin nielisi.


On siitä näkynyt. Tähän selvitykseen on viitattu Helsingin Sanomissakin. Hinta 2-3 miljardia euroa perustuu toki lähinnä muiden hankkeiden toteutuneisiin nauhakustannuksiin ja alustavaan tietämykseen Suomenlahden kallioperästä.

Selvityksestä näkee heti, miksi Kanaalitunnelin kannattavuus on ollut niin vaikeaa. 172 milj. euroa/km on ihan tolkuttomassa hintaluokassa. Anttikoski arvioi, että kovassa kalliossa päästään 25 milj. euroon/km (sama kuin Länsimetrossa) ja pehmeässä kalliossa Viron puolella 65 milj. euroon/km.

----------


## kemkim

> Selvityksestä näkee heti, miksi Kanaalitunnelin kannattavuus on ollut niin vaikeaa. 172 milj. euroa/km on ihan tolkuttomassa hintaluokassa. Anttikoski arvioi, että kovassa kalliossa päästään 25 milj. euroon/km (sama kuin Länsimetrossa) ja pehmeässä kalliossa Viron puolella 65 milj. euroon/km.


Mitä ihmeen tavaraa sieltä Englannin ja Ranskan väliltä löytyy, kun on kolme kertaa kalliimpi kustannus kuin pehmeässä kalliossa? Tällaisissa hankkeissa ei tulisi liikaa tuijottaa kannattavuuteen. Voi olla, että tunneli ei ikinä taloudellisesti itseään maksaisi takaisin suoraan lipunhinnoissa, mutta valtavasti sillä olisi epäsuoria hyötyjä ja seurannaisvaikutuksineen voisi jopa joskus johtaa Suomen ja Viron yhdistymiseen yhdeksi valtioksi, kun kanssakäyminen olisi lisääntynyt niin pitkälle. Niin kauan, kuin merenlahti erottaa sukulaiskansat, on kanssakäyminen vaivalloisempaa ja henkinen etäisyys suurempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En pidä junalauttaa tälle välille millään lailla mielekkäänä ratkaisuna matkustajaliikenteeseen. Ihmisten on mukavampi matkustaa laivassa kuin junassa, joka on laivassa. Eikä ole paljon mieltä rahdata vaunuja laivalla edestakaisin, kun istuimet voivat olla laivassa ilman vaunuja.
> 
> Tanskan salmien lyhyet pyrähdykset ovat eri asia. Makuuvaunuliikenteessä vaunun työntäminen laivaan voi olla mielekästä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta, mutta touhun taloudellisuus saattaa olla mahdoton.


Olet tainnut unohtaa kokonan että kulkee niitä yhä suht pitkiäkin matkoja matkustajajunia junalautoilla, esim Trelleborgin ja Sassnitzin välillä, joka pituudeltaan vastaa täysin Helsinki-Tallinna väliä. Se lauttayhteys on joitakin sotavuosia lukuunottamatta toiminut yhtäjaksoisesti n 100 vuotta kuljettaen kansainvälisiä junia Ruotsin ja Manner-Euroopan välillä, jotkut junat ovat jatkaneet eteenpäin Balkanille asti. Vaikka liikenne vilkkaimpien interrailaus ja siirtolaiskuljetusvuosien jälkeen on hieman hiljentynyt, niin yhä kulkee yöjuna Malmön ja Berliinin välillä tällä lautalla. Matkustajat voivat siis joko nukkua koko matkan ajan, tai jos lähtö on Malmöstä, alkumatkasta piipahtaa lautan ravintoloissa, ja sitten vasta mennä junanvaunuun nukkumaan, tarvitsematta herätä keskellä yötä missän satamassa, vaan voi rauhassa nukkua kunnes juna on aamulla perillä Berliinin päärautatieasemalla.

Täytyy sen junavuoron jollain mittarilla taloudellinen olla, koska Saksan puolella sitä ei operoi enää Deutsce Bahn vaan yksityinen junayhtiö.

Suomen ja Baltian kartelle piirrettynä tämä reitti vastaisi suurinpiirtein Helsingin ja Riian välistä matkaa, jos ratana on vanha Tarton kautta kiertävä. Jos rakennettaisiin uusi oikorata Tallinnasta Riikaan, se vastaisi Helsingin ja Vilnan/Kaunasin välistä matkaa, ja sieltä ei ole enää pitkä matka Puolaan. 




> Rahti on eri asia, mutta olisiko sitä kylliksi? Eikös nyt jo seilaa tuolla välillä junalautta - tosin ilman junia?


Seilasi. Nyt tuo samainen lautta taitaa seilata Kotkan ja Sillamäen välillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä ihmeen tavaraa sieltä Englannin ja Ranskan väliltä löytyy, kun on kolme kertaa kalliimpi kustannus kuin pehmeässä kalliossa?


Pehmeätä kalkkikiveä, jota voi kaivaa vaikka lusikalla. Tunneli tehtiinkin poraamalla, ei räjäyttämällä kuten meillä tehdään. Kalliiksi pehmeän kallion tunneli tulee sen vuoksi, että tunneli on tuettava sisältä. Kanaalitunneli on kalkkikiven sisällä oleva betoniputki. Meillä tuennaksi riittää varmistaa tunnelin seinämä pulteilla.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Ei niin, mutta jos selvitään yhdellä suurnopeusradalla (Pietari - Helsinki - Tallinna) kahden sijaan (Pietari - Helsinki ja Pietari - Tallinna) niin onhan se kaikkien osapuolien etu yhdistää hankkeet.


Jos nyt lähdetään siitä, että jatkossa junaliikenteen olisi tarkoitus kilpailla lentoliikenteen kanssa Euroopan sisäisillä reiteillä, niin yhden suurimpiin Euroopan metropoleihin lukeutuvan kaupungin suoriin Eurooppayhteyksiin tuskin halutaan luokkaa n.100 km olevia "otaniemenlenkkejä". Katselin jostakin RHK:n nettiläpyskästä UIC:n visiota Euroopan suurnopeusjunaverkostosta. Siinä sekä Helsinki että Tallinna jäivät suoran Pietari-Eurooppa yhteyden ulkopuolelle. 




> Se että EU-maiden radat ovat ruvella on EU:n ongelma, ja Suomi on EU:n jäsen. Raideliikenteen koordinointi koko mantereella on nimenomaan sitä mitä EU:n kuuluukin hoitaa. Se että meillä on puoli tusinaa keskenään epäyhteensopivaa raidejärjestelmää Euroopassa on paraatiesimerkki siitä mihin direktiivejä tarvitaan. Ei ole myöskään järkevää, että vaikka Viro ja Liettua panostavat raideliikenteeseen, mutta Latvia ja Puola ei.


Juurikin näin.

----------


## kouvo

> No huhhuh. Kun kerran Suomi haluaa suurnopeusradat sekä Pietariin, että Tallinnaan, on asetelma mielestäni täysin päinvastoin. Pietarilaiset siis tulisivat myös käyttämään ratoja, ja tekisivät tällä käytöllään molemmista radoista suomalaisille edullisempia. Suurimmat kustannukset tällaisella radalla nimittäin ovat kiinteitä, ja mitä enemmän jakajia näille kustannuksille löytyy, sitä pienempi on jokaisen osuus.


Pietarilaiset ja muut ex-neukut tulisivat varmasti riemumielin jakamaan kustannuksia radanmuutostöistä välillä Pasila-Valtakunnan raja, ja ruplia todennäköisesti sataisi ämpärikaupalla myös Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelin rakentamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katselin jostakin RHK:n nettiläpyskästä UIC:n visiota Euroopan suurnopeusjunaverkostosta. Siinä sekä Helsinki että Tallinna jäivät suoran Pietari-Eurooppa yhteyden ulkopuolelle.


Tallinnan tunneli ei ole reitillä Pietari - Eurooppa vaan välillä Helsinki - Tallinna. Pietarin ja "Euroopan" välillä ei varmasti ole yhtä paljon matkustuskysyntää (6-7 M matkaa/vuosi) kuin Hki-Tallinna -välillä ajatellen siten, että suurnopeusrata Pietariin alkaa jostain Euroopan kaupungista (Berliini?).

Eli olennaista on ymmärtää, että Pietari - Helsinki - Tallinna - Xxx - Berliini -yhteyttä ei tehdä niitä varten, jotka matkustavat reitin päästä päähän vaan kaikille mahdollisille matkoille niiden pisteiden välillä, joiten kautta reitti kulkee. Joku voi matkustaa päästä päähänkin - jos suoraa suurnopeusrataa ei vielä ole ja lentäminen tuntuu liian kalliilta.

Tämän asian ymmärtäminen tuntuu Suomessa olevan kovin vaikeata joukkoliikenteen tarjonnassa yleisestikin. Onko se niin, että kun meidän lähiörakentamisemme on luonut aikanaan lähiön ja keskustan väliset bussilinjat, jotka palvelevat juuri päätepisteiden välistä matkustamista, niin sitten ei ymmärretä, että muuta voi ollakaan. Vai johtuuko ajattelu siitä, että yritetään matkia joukkoliikenteessä henkilöautoa, joka aina palvelee alku- ja loppupisteiden välillä. Sellainen EI OLE joukkoliikenteen toimintaidea oikeastaan muussa kuin laiva- ja lentoliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Sellainen EI OLE joukkoliikenteen toimintaidea oikeastaan muussa kuin laiva- ja lentoliikenteessä.


Ei se oikeastaan ole niissäkään. Laivamatkustaja ei asu satamassa, eli molempiin päihin tulee liityntämatkat, pitkätkin. Esim Tampereelta Turun satamaan ja edelleen Ruotsiin jne.

Lentokentilläkään ei asuta ja niillekin tullaa kaukaa, esim Seutulaan Lahdesta, Hämeenlinnasta ym.

Sitäpaitsi lentoliikenne perustuu vieläkin pääosin siihen, että isot koneet sahaavat pääreittejä ja matkustajat joutuvat vaihtamaan päästäkseen perille. Joskus 2000-luvun alussa kehitys oli menossa siihen suuntaan, että lentoyhtiöt halusivat pienempiä koneita ja suoria lentoja sekundaaristen kohteiden välillä, mutta sitten trendi muuttui taas enemmän liitynnän suuntaan, eli syötetään ensin paikallisasemalta hubiin ja sieltä perille (tai pahimmassa tapauksessa toiseen hubiin, josta regionaalilla perille). Eli esim. Oulu-Bilbao onnistuu vain lentona Oulu-hubi-hubi-Bilbao (OUL-HEL-BRU-BIO).

----------


## kouvo

> Tallinnan tunneli ei ole reitillä Pietari - Eurooppa vaan välillä Helsinki - Tallinna. Pietarin ja "Euroopan" välillä ei varmasti ole yhtä paljon matkustuskysyntää (6-7 M matkaa/vuosi) kuin Hki-Tallinna -välillä ajatellen siten, että suurnopeusrata Pietariin alkaa jostain Euroopan kaupungista (Berliini?).
> 
> Eli olennaista on ymmärtää, että Pietari - Helsinki - Tallinna - Xxx - Berliini -yhteyttä ei tehdä niitä varten, jotka matkustavat reitin päästä päähän vaan kaikille mahdollisille matkoille niiden pisteiden välillä, joiten kautta reitti kulkee.


Sinänsä paikkansapitäviä väittämiä molemmat. Tosin en ole kritisoinutkaan Helsinki-Tallinna välin matkustuskysyntää ja sen aiheuttamaa tunnelitarvetta, vaan pietarilaisten turhaa kierrätystä Helsingin kautta Eurooppaan suuntautuvilla reissuilla.

Olennaista on myös ymmärtää että Pietari - Berliini -välillä on myös sellaisia Helsinkiin verrattuna toki vaatimattomia käpykyliä kuten esim. Kaunas, Riika ja Varsova joista esim. Pietariin matkustavat eivät halua kiertää Helsingin kautta  tai vastaavasti Pietarista edellä mainittuihin kohteisiin pyrkivillä ei välttämättä ole pakonomaista tarvetta koukata Helsingin kautta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli olennaista on ymmärtää, että Pietari - Helsinki - Tallinna - Xxx - Berliini -yhteyttä ei tehdä niitä varten, jotka matkustavat reitin päästä päähän vaan kaikille mahdollisille matkoille niiden pisteiden välillä, joiten kautta reitti kulkee. Joku voi matkustaa päästä päähänkin - jos suoraa suurnopeusrataa ei vielä ole ja lentäminen tuntuu liian kalliilta.


Miksi ei Helsinki ja Pietari voisi olla kytkettyinä samaan suurnopeusjunayhteyteen kahden eri haaran kautta? Haarautumiskohta voisi olla esim Tartossa tai Riiassa. 

Se kestää joka tapauksessa vuosia, ehkä vuosikymmeniä, ennenkuin koko väli olisi suurnopeusradan luokaa. Välillä olisi pätkiä joissa junat köröttelisivät 120-160 km/h. Mitä Venäjään tulee, niin se ei ole edes EU:n jäsenmaa ja viisumibyrokratia on hyvin hankalaa. Ennenkuin on saatu aikaan viisumivapaus EU:n ja Venäjän välille, tai edes joustava pikaviisumuikäytäntö, eivät matkustajavirat tule olemaan niin isoja että mikään suurnopeusjuna Berliinin ja Pietarin välillä kannattaisi. Ensiksi tullaan ehkä keskittymään sellaisen aikaansaamiseksi Pietarista Helsinkin ja toisaalta ehkä Moskovasta Varsovaan. 




> Tämän asian ymmärtäminen tuntuu Suomessa olevan kovin vaikeata joukkoliikenteen tarjonnassa yleisestikin. Onko se niin, että kun meidän lähiörakentamisemme on luonut aikanaan lähiön ja keskustan väliset bussilinjat, jotka palvelevat juuri päätepisteiden välistä matkustamista, niin sitten ei ymmärretä, että muuta voi ollakaan. Vai johtuuko ajattelu siitä, että yritetään matkia joukkoliikenteessä henkilöautoa, joka aina palvelee alku- ja loppupisteiden välillä. Sellainen EI OLE joukkoliikenteen toimintaidea oikeastaan muussa kuin laiva- ja lentoliikenteessä.


Ei pelkästään lähiöajattelu, vaan se, että Suomi on niin harvaanasuttu ja syrjäinen maa, on vaikuttanut siihen, että kaikessa matkustamisesa pyritään  mahdollisimman suoriin yhteyksiin. Lähiö- / sekä lento/laiva-ajattelukin heijastuu Suomen ainoaa kansainväliseen junayhteyteenkin niin, että on kokonaan eri juna jolla matkustetaan Helsingistä Moskovaan ja eri junat jolla matkustetaan Pietariin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SlaverioT

Maglev-tunnelia tuskin on järkevää rakentaa, koska se käytännössä sulkee tavaraliikenteen pois. 

Joka tapauksessa tunneliin tulee laittaa 1524 mm kiskot ja jos Baltiassa siirrytään standardiraideleveyteen niin sitten myös ne. Leveä kiskotus tulee olla jotta Suomesta voidaan ajaa junia suoraan Tallinnaan.

Tässä suuntaa antava aikataulu laskettuna Alstomin AGV:n liikennöintinopeuden eli 360km/h mukaan:


```
Km    Aika      Kaupunki  Kaupungin väkiluku
0	        Helsinki    570 000
80 	 30min	Tallinna    400 000
390   1h 40min	Riika       727 200
550   2h 20min  Panevėžys   114 568
680   2h 50min	Vilna       542 287
930   3h 50min	Bialystok   295 210
1100  4h 30min	Varsova   1 700 536
```

Arvio aikataulusta osoittaa  Varsovan olevan Helsingistä tulevien päiväjunien järkevä pääteasema matka-ajan puitteissa. Makuupaikoilla varustetulla kalustolla pääteasemat voivat olla kauempanakin.

Olisihan se mukavaa eläkepäivinä mennä yöjunalla vaikka Triesteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Arvio aikataulusta osoittaa  Varsovan olevan Helsingistä tulevien päiväjunien järkevä pääteasema matka-ajan puitteissa. Makuupaikoilla varustetulla kalustolla pääteasemat voivat olla kauempanakin.
> 
> Olisihan se mukavaa eläkepäivinä mennä yöjunalla vaikka Triesteen.


Jos puhutaan 4-5 tunnin matka-ajasta niin tuo on sellainen jolla tekee periaatteessa edestakaisen päivämatkan. Niukasti, mutta tekee kuitenkin (silloin kun aamun Pendolino Ouluun vielä lähti Treelta klo 7.00, tein usein vastaavan edestakaisen päivämatkan eikä ollut vaikeaakaan). Todellisuudessa jos käyttää koko päivän matkustamiseen, matka-aika saa olla pidempikin. Ja makuupaikkajunilla varsinkin. Rovaniemi-Pariisi ei ole ajan puolesta ollenkaan utopiaa.

Muuten, eihän makuupaikkajunankaan tarvitse olla pelkkiä hyttipaikkoja täynnä. Olisi täysin mahdollista tehdä avo-osastoa jossa vaan on jotain superkallistuvia istuimia leveärunkolentokoneen bisnesluokan tyyliin. Matkustusmukavuus paranisi, jos matkalaukut voisi checkata matkatavaravaunuun viemästä tilaa matkustajavaunusta. Eikä niitä silloin tarvitsisi myöskään itse raahata laiturille: kirjaisi laukut sisään kuin lentoasemalla ikään 15-30 min ennen junan lähtöä, ja lyhyen pysähdyksen aikana asemahenkilökunta vain työntäisi laukut kohdepaikan mukaan lajitelluissa rullakoissa matkatavaravaunuun.

Paikat voisi myydä siten, että samaan kohteeseen menijät pääsääntöisesti istuisivat yhdessä klusterissa eivätkä ihan sikinsokin, jolloin muissa osissa junaa olisi rauhallisempaa esim. torkkua osan jäädessä pois kyydistä ja toisten noustessa tilalle.

Matkustajaosastossa olisi hyllyllä tai penkin alla tilaa käsimatkatavaralle, mahdollisesti jopa koodilukollinen (koodi voidaan ilmoittaa samassa e-lipussa kuin matkan muut tiedot) oma lokero joka paikalla, jotta voisi huoletta jättää tavarat talteen kun nukkuu tai käväisee ravintolavaunussa. Tyynyt, peitteet, sanomalehdet, virvokkeet ja litteät monitorit viihdekäyttöön voisi luonnollisesti myöskin olla. Kyllä tällainen matkanteko kelpaisi ainakin minulle, vaikka saisi kohtuullisen pitkäänkin matkustaa -- nykyajan kaukolennot koettelevat voimia ihan yhtä pitkiä aikoja, ja junassa sentään kulku on tasaista ja tilaa yleensä reilummin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kemkim

> Lähiö- / sekä lento/laiva-ajattelukin heijastuu Suomen ainoaa kansainväliseen junayhteyteenkin niin, että on kokonaan eri juna jolla matkustetaan Helsingistä Moskovaan ja eri junat jolla matkustetaan Pietariin.


Voisiko tämä olla sen syytä, että Pietarissa ei haluta kääntää junaa toisin päin? Helsingistä Pietariin kulkeva juna pääsee kaupungin keskustan lähelle. Moskovan juna taas ohittaa kaupungin ohitusrataa pitkin ja jättää Pietariin menijät kauas keskustasta. Olisihan yksi vaihtoehto tietysti jakaa juna kahtia, toinen puolisko menisi Pietarin keskustaan ja toinen jatkaisi yötä myöten Moskovaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko tämä olla sen syytä, että Pietarissa ei haluta kääntää junaa toisin päin? Helsingistä Pietariin kulkeva juna pääsee kaupungin keskustan lähelle. Moskovan juna taas ohittaa kaupungin ohitusrataa pitkin ja jättää Pietariin menijät kauas keskustasta.


Jos kummallekin junalle on kylliksi käyttäjiä, miksi niitä pitäisi yhdistellä? Noin periaatteessakin on ymmärrettävää, että välillä Hki-Moskova on suurempi kysyntä Pietariin saakka kuin siitä eteenpäin. Turha on ajaa tyhjää kapasiteettia Moskovaan asti.

Tallinnan tunnelissa ylivoimaisesti suurin kysyntä lienee välillä Hki-Tallinna. Vaikka 6 miljoonasta matkustajasta vain puolet tulisi junaan ja loput ryyppäisivät laivoilla (kuten Ari Vanhanen VR Oy:stä laskeskeli radion haastattelussa), se on silti 8200 matkaa päivässä eli 21 kertaa Sm4-juna yhteen suuntaan. Se on esim. puolen tunnin vuoroväli 10,5 tunnin ajan joka päivä.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Jos kummallekin junalle on kylliksi käyttäjiä, miksi niitä pitäisi yhdistellä? Noin periaatteessakin on ymmärrettävää, että välillä Hki-Moskova on suurempi kysyntä Pietariin saakka kuin siitä eteenpäin. Turha on ajaa tyhjää kapasiteettia Moskovaan asti.


Miksi eivät venäläiset voisi käyttää samaa junaa välillä Pietari - Moskova?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi eivät venäläiset voisi käyttää samaa junaa välillä Pietari - Moskova?


Ehkä siksi, että sielläkin kansainväliseen junaan ei haluta myydä Venäjän sisäisiä matkoja. Ja Pietarissa Moskovan junat lähtevät Moskovan asemalta kun tämä Suomesta tullut juna kiertää Pietarin. Nämä ihan vain arvauksia.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Jos kummallekin junalle on kylliksi käyttäjiä, miksi niitä pitäisi yhdistellä? Noin periaatteessakin on ymmärrettävää, että välillä Hki-Moskova on suurempi kysyntä Pietariin saakka kuin siitä eteenpäin. Turha on ajaa tyhjää kapasiteettia Moskovaan asti.


Mikäli Moskovan-junalla pääsisi myös Pietarin keskusasemalle, se olisi kolmas yhteys päivässä Pietariin. Nyt siitä voi toki jäädä pois Laatokan asemalla (vokzal Ladozhskiy), mutta sieltä pitää vielä jotenkin matkustaa kaupunkiinkin. Pietarin-junat menevät taas Suomen asemalle (vokzal Finlyandskiy).

----------


## Compact

> Miksi eivät venäläiset voisi käyttää samaa junaa välillä Pietari - Moskova?





> Ehkä siksi, että sielläkin kansainväliseen junaan ei haluta myydä Venäjän sisäisiä matkoja. Ja Pietarissa Moskovan junat lähtevät Moskovan asemalta kun tämä Suomesta tullut juna kiertää Pietarin.


Kyllähän Venäjällä voi sisäisessä liikenteessä matkustaa myös kansainvälisillä junilla. Onhan jopa päivän ainoa suora junapari Moskovan ja Viipurin välillä meidän kaikkien tuntema Tolstoi. Siinä on neljä-viisi vaunua, jotka liikennöivät vain tuolla välillä. Aamulla Suomea kohti tultaessa ne vaunut irrotetaan Viipurissa ja iltayössä jälleen liitetään junaan. Venäjän tulli ja rajavartiosto tarkastavat valtakunnasta ulos menevät (ja sisään tulevat) matkustajat junan seisoessa. Federaation laki ei vielä salli tarkastusta liikkuvassa junassa, mutta muutos on pakosti tulossa (Karelian Trainsin Pendolino). 

Pietarin Laatokan asema on kaupungin modernein rautatieasema ja sieltä lienee jonkin verran hyvät kaupunkiliikenneyhteydet ydinkeskustaan. Tolstoi ei siis kierrä kaupunkia, vaan kulkee kaupungin kautta. Ihan niin hyvin kuin tuon kokoluokan metropolissa voidaan ajatella. Ja matkustajia kulkee tietysti Tolstoissa myös Moskovan ja Pietarin välillä. Samoinkuin Tveristä ja Bologoesta ja missä se juna nyt pysähtyykin.

----------


## sane

> Ehkä siksi, että sielläkin kansainväliseen junaan ei haluta myydä Venäjän sisäisiä matkoja. Ja Pietarissa Moskovan junat lähtevät Moskovan asemalta kun tämä Suomesta tullut juna kiertää Pietarin. Nämä ihan vain arvauksia.


Ensimmäinen kohta vaatii pelkästään asennemuutoksia, ja toiseen kohtaan lainaamassani kohdassa ymmärsin ajatuksena olevan, että Moskovan junat kiertäisivät Pietarin keskustan kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

YLE:n aikainen kysyy tänään, kannatatko Tallinnan tunnelia. Vastata voi soittamalla ja netissä www.ylenaikainen.fi. Kyllä-vastaukset olivat johdossa netissä äsken 65 %:n arvolla.

Toimittaja Tiina von Martens vertasi tunnelia aamulla Matinkylän metroon todeten hinnan 3-4 -kertaiseksi, eikä siten aivan mahdottomaksi. Mutta onko oikein verrata vain hintaa?
Tallinnan tunneli on liikenteen hoidon osalta kannattava, eli lipputulot kattavat liikennöintikulut. Metro ei ole, vaan nykyinen liikennöinnin tappio kasvaa, koska metroliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin Länsiväylän bussiliikenne.Tallinnan tunneli-investointikin on todennäköisesti taloudellisesti kannattava, eli tunnelin liikenteen tuloilla voidaan kattaa myös rakentamisen kustannukset. Metrossa investointi jää kokonaan julkisista varoista maksettavaksi.Tallinnan tunneli on ympäristöteko. Junamatka tunnelissa säästää energiaa ja siten ympräistöpäästöjä 87 % verrattuna laivamatkaan. Metro ei paranna ympäristökuormaa, koska autoilun kasvu jatkuu eikä joukkoliikenteen osuuskaan lisäänny.
VR Oy:n Ari Vanhanen oli YLE:n aikaisessa jo aikaisemmin sitä mieltä, että VR Oy:tä kiinnostaa tunnelin junaliikenne. Onhan potentiaali 2 kertaa niin suuri kuin Helsinki-Tampere -välin matkamäärä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Lähteekö tunnelijuna Helsingin rautatieaseman alakerrasta ja saapuu Tallinnan Baltijaamalle?
Suora reittikö vai Helsinki- Båtvik-Paldiski-Tallinna?

----------


## kemkim

> Lähteekö tunnelijuna Helsingin rautatieaseman alakerrasta ja saapuu Tallinnan Baltijaamalle?
> Suora reittikö vai Helsinki- Båtvik-Paldiski-Tallinna?


Kerralla kunnon suora reitti vaan. Ei hyödytä kaivaa kahta tunnelia, kun ensimmäinen tehtiin halvalla ja huonolla linjauksella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Näistä väitteistä haluaisin tarkennusta tähän:



> Tallinnan tunneli on liikenteen hoidon osalta kannattava, eli lipputulot kattavat liikennöintikulut. Metro ei ole, vaan nykyinen liikennöinnin tappio kasvaa, koska metroliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin Länsiväylän bussiliikenne.


Milloin metrolla liikennöinti on yhtäkkiä tullut kallimmaksi kuin bussilla liikennöinti? Metron kalliimmat rakennuskustannukset toki tiedetään, mutta liikennöintikustannukset?

Eikö samalla logiikalla kannattaisi Tallinnan rautatietunnelin sijaan rakentaa Suomenlahden yli moottoritiesilta? Jos joidenkin mielestä ei tarvita junaa Helsingin ja Espoon välillä, niin vielä vähemmän sitä tarvitaan Helsingin ja Talinnan välillä, jossa matkustajamäärät eivät tule koskaan nousemaan niin korkeaksi kuin Helsingin ja Helsingin välillä. Kaiken lisäksi moottoritiesiltaa voisivat bussien lisäksi käyttää henkilöautot ja rekatkin, ilman hankalaa terminaali- ja lastausvaihetta. 

Lisäksi polttoaine on niin paljon halvempaa Virossa, ja autoon mahtuu kätevästi perheen koko viikon ostokset, että vain tyhmä millään maanalaisella junalla josta ei edes näe ulos, muutenkaan kulkisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näistä väitteistä haluaisin tarkennusta tähän:
> 
> Milloin metrolla liikennöinti on yhtäkkiä tullut kallimmaksi kuin bussilla liikennöinti? Metron kalliimmat rakennuskustannukset toki tiedetään, mutta liikennöintikustannukset?


Ilman liityntäliikennettä toki metro olisikin halvempi. Mutta kun nyt tarvitaan kuitenkin liki sama määrä busseja viemään matkustajat terminaaleista koteihinsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Milloin metrolla liikennöinti on yhtäkkiä tullut kallimmaksi kuin bussilla liikennöinti? Metron kalliimmat rakennuskustannukset toki tiedetään, mutta liikennöintikustannukset?


Silloin kun metro tehdään.  :Smile: 

Numeroina asia menee näin:
Bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset laskevat 19,2 M (YTV:n linjastosuunnitelman mukaan)Metrojunien liikennöintikustannukset nousevat 10,9 M (YTV:n linjastosuunnitelman mukaan)Radan ja asemien ylläpito (siis ei investoinnin kuoletus) maksaa 14,9 M vuodessa (Länsimetro Oy:n hankesuunitelman mukaan)
Kustannuksia säästyy 19,2 M ja tulee lisää 25,8 M eli nettolisäys on 6,6 M.

Ja kuten huomaat, kaikki luvut ovat metroa suunnittelevien ja haluavien viranomaisten itse laskemia. Ne eivät muutu valehteluksi siitä, että minä välitän tämän tiedon.

Metron kannattavuudesta vähän laajemmin tällä sivulla.

Jatkokeskustelu aiheesta varmaankin länsimetro-ketjuun. Mutta tässä ketjussa voi nyt pohtia, kumpi on kannattavampi hanke: Matinkylän metro joka tuottaa liikennöinnistä 6,6 M enemmän tappiota kuin nykyinen bussiliikenne vai Tallinnan tunneli, jossa lipputulot voivat kattaa liikennöintikulujen lisäksi myös itse tunnelin rakentamisen?

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Eikö samalla logiikalla kannattaisi Tallinnan rautatietunnelin sijaan rakentaa Suomenlahden yli moottoritiesilta? Jos joidenkin mielestä ei tarvita junaa Helsingin ja Espoon välillä, niin vielä vähemmän sitä tarvitaan Helsingin ja Talinnan välillä, jossa matkustajamäärät eivät tule koskaan nousemaan niin korkeaksi kuin Helsingin ja Helsingin välillä. Kaiken lisäksi moottoritiesiltaa voisivat bussien lisäksi käyttää henkilöautot ja rekatkin, ilman hankalaa terminaali- ja lastausvaihetta.


No aivan varmasti moottoritiesilta olisi kannattavampi, jos se pystyttäisiin rakentamaan lähellekään samoin kustannuksin. Tai jos se ylipäätään pystyttäisiin rakentamaan. Arvaukseni on, että lahden yli tarvittaisiin vähintäänkin kymmenien kilometrien jänneväli (paljonkohan lienee?), mikä on aika paljon kun vertaa vaikka maailman pisimpiin siltoihin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bridges_by_length
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...n_bridge_spans

Lisäksi voisin huomauttaa, että vertailusi ontuu muutenkin kahdessa kohtaa:
1) Espoon ja Helsingin välillä kulkee junarata ja
2) Länsimetro-vertaus vastaisi tilannetta, jossa moottoritiesilta olisi olemassa, mutta rautatietunneli haluttaisiin rakentaa siitä huolimatta.

Kari

----------


## kouvo

> Maglev-tunnelia tuskin on järkevää rakentaa, koska se käytännössä sulkee tavaraliikenteen pois.


Hauska maglev-junaan liittyvä tulevaisuuden utopia:

http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/paloh/paloh1.htm

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi voisin huomauttaa, että vertailusi ontuu muutenkin kahdessa kohtaa:
> 1) Espoon ja Helsingin välillä kulkee junarata ja
> 2) Länsimetro-vertaus vastaisi tilannetta, jossa moottoritiesilta olisi olemassa, mutta rautatietunneli haluttaisiin rakentaa siitä huolimatta.


Nykinen rantarata ei palvele millään tavalla etelä-Espoota, ja toiseksi kysyn, onko se jokin luonnonlaki, etä jos nossakin on jo ennestään moottoritie, niin eikö saisi mitään rautatietä rakentaa sen rinnalle? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kari

> Nykinen rantarata ei palvele millään tavalla etelä-Espoota, ja toiseksi kysyn, onko se jokin luonnonlaki, etä jos nossakin on jo ennestään moottoritie, niin eikö saisi mitään rautatietä rakentaa sen rinnalle?


Kyllä nykyiset junayhteydet asemineen palvelevat myöskin Etelä-Espoota aivan samalla tavoin kuin Vantaan lentoasemakin. Lähiliikenne ja kaukoliikenne ovat eri asioita olkoonkin, että esimerkiksi Päärata ja Länsiväylä palvelevat molempia tarpeita.

Kyllä moottoritien rinnalle voidaan tehdä rautatie ja usein tehdäänkin. Jos Tallinnan ja Helsingin välille tehtäisiin silta, niin luultavasti sitä käyttäisivät sekä junat että autot.

Mutta tilanteessa jossa Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä olisi jo moottoritieyhteys, jäisivät rautatietunnelin hyödyt (uusi kiinteä yhteys pääkaupunkien välillä) vähäisemmiksi kuin nykyisin. Aivan samoin Länsimetron hyödyt jäävät vähäisiksi, koska tällä hetkellä on jo olemassa tehokkaat paikallisliikenneyhteydet Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin kantakaupungin välillä.

Kari

----------


## antaeus

> Ehkä siksi, että sielläkin kansainväliseen junaan ei haluta myydä Venäjän sisäisiä matkoja. Ja Pietarissa Moskovan junat lähtevät Moskovan asemalta kun tämä Suomesta tullut juna kiertää Pietarin. Nämä ihan vain arvauksia.


Miksi on sellainen periaate?
Viimeksi Sveitsissä olessani tammikuussa paluumatkalla kun olin menossa EuroAirportille Baselissa otin Frickin asemalta junan joka tuli Wienistä ja oli menossa jonnekin Ranskan puolelle ja siellä oli paikallisliikenteen RegionTicket kelpuullinen! Sitä voi kutsua palveluksi että voi ottaa kansainvälisen junan paikallisliikenteen lipulla niin kauan kun on sen kelpuu-alueella (tässä tapauksessa Nordwestschweiz).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi on sellainen periaate?


Varmaan samasta syystä kuin ei täällä päin voi noudattaa mitään muitakaan Keski-Euroopassa yleisiä ja käytössä olevia ratkaisuja. Vaan sanotaan, etteivät ne sovi meidän erikoisolosuhteisiimme.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

Tallinnan tunnelista puheenollen, miten olisi seuraava vaihtoehto jos kerran Eurooppaan halutaan kytkeytyä? Rakennetaan rautatiesilta saaristoa pitkin Turku-Ahvenanmaa, josta lyhyt 45km tunneli Ruotsiin ja edelleen Tukholmaan. Raideleveys tietenkin Eurooppalaisena, Turussa helppo junan vaihto.

Siltoja tulisi paljon, mutta mitään erikoispitkiä siltoja ei tarvitsisi rakentaa, saaristoa hyväksi käyttäen rata kulkisi paljolti kallioperän päällä. Pari pidempää 2km siltaa kuitenkin ehkä tarvittaisiin. Muut sillat olisivat 100-300 metrin luokkaa, eli ihan normaaleja. Ahvenanmaalle tulisi asema johonkin Maarianhaminan pohjoispuolelle, lähelle lentokenttää.

Turusta Tukholmaan 3:ssa tunnissa, Helsingistä 5:ssä. Turusta Eurostarilla Saksaan päivässä...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tallinnan tunnelista puheenollen, miten olisi seuraava vaihtoehto jos kerran Eurooppaan halutaan kytkeytyä? Rakennetaan rautatiesilta saaristoa pitkin Turku-Ahvenanmaa...


On näitäkin ideoita esitetty. Järvenpääläinen arkkitehti Ossian von Konov on ainakin ajanut tällaisen yhteyden tekemistä jo vuosien ajan.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Ihan tässä vain ohimennen: Helsinki - Tallinna -tunneli innoittaa keskusteluun myös skyscrapercity-foorumilla. Ja onkin ihan piristävää ja mielenkiintoista lukea niin tästä kuin muistakin kotoisista aiheista hieman toisesta nakökulmasta. Mitä muualla maailmalla ajatellaankaan muunmuassa tälläisistä suuren mittapuun joukkoliikenneprojekteista? Toiset näyttävät ajattelevan, että sellainen hanke olisi ihan turha kun sekä Suomi ja Viro ovat väkiluvuiltaan niin "mitättömän pieniä" verrattuna vaikkapa kanaalin tunnelin talousalueisiin.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

En tiedä onko tämä varsinaisesti uusi elementti keskusteluun, mutta toistaiseksi näyttäisi siltä, että ihan kaikkia tunnelin antamia mahdollisuuksia ei ole oivallettu.

Ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen Töölönlahti. Kun pisara on rakennettu ja rautatieaseman kellarissa on Helsingin Eurooppa-asema, herää kysymys, mihin nykyistä Töölönlahden ratapiha-aluetta oikeastaan tarvitaan. Lähiliikenne kulkee pitkin pisaraa ja kaukoliikenne jatkaa pääsääntöisesti Eurooppa-asemalta Tallinnaan ja siitä eteenpäin. Tällöin Töölönlahden raiteet voitaisiin poistaa tyystin ja käyttää maa jollakin oivaltavammalla tavalla.

Esikuvana voisivat olla Pariisin hallit, vaikka ne onkin toteutettu hieman tarpeettoman seitsemänkymmenlukulaiseen tyyliin. Hallit rakennettiin muinaisen lihatorin paikalle, RER-lähijuna-aseman päälle; vaikka niissä on kaikenlaista muutakin toimintaa (levyteekki ja uimahalli), on siellä etupäässä kauppoja. (Todettakoon, että mielestäni hyvä kauppakeskus yhdistelee julkista ja yksityistä tilaa ja tarjoaa monenlaista virikettä. Saan ahdistuskohtauksia monokulttuurisista ostoshelveteistä.) 

Kuten Pariisissakin, hallit sijaitsisivat pääosiltaan maan alla ja niiden päällä olisi puisto. Puistoon rakennetut lasiset valoaukot tekisivät maanalaisista osista valoisia ja viihtyisiä ja talvipuutarhanomaisia. Hallit alkaisivat nykyisen rautatieaseman laiturialueelta, joka muunnettaisiin katetuksi, urbaaniksi vihertilaksi; itse hallit jatkuisivat etelä-pohjoissuuntaisesti nykyisen rata-alueen mukaisesti aina Töölönlahdelle asti. Tuloksena olisi siis valtava kaupallinen ja kulttuurillinen keskus, joka lisäisi dramaattisesti keskustan attraktioarvoa siellä, missä saavutettavuus on parhaimmillaan.

Vastaavasti Pasilassa päästäisiin niin ikään rakentamaan radan päälle, kun kaukoliikenne sujahtaisi tunneliin ja lähiliikenne pisaraan. Keski-Pasilaan voitaisiin tällöin rakentaa kovaa ja korkealle ja arkkitehtonisesti korkeatasoisesti, jolloin paine pystyttää pääkonttoreita Helsingin niemelle vähenisi.

Lisäksi tunneli tarjoaisi osaratkaisuja myös lentokenttäongelmiin. Kun päärata linjattaisiin Helsinki-Vantaan kautta Helsingin keskustaan ja sieltä Tallinnaan, rata kulkisi etelässä Tallinnan lentoaseman ohi. Tällöin Tallinnankenttää voitaisiin käyttää Helsingin "kakkoskenttänä" ruuhkahuippuja ja halpalentoyhtiöitä silmällä pitäen. Jos kuitenkin katsottaisiin, että Helsinki tarvitsee uuden lentokentokentän, se voitaisiin rakentaa tunnelinrakennustöistä saatavalle täyttömaalle Helsingin matalalle. Tästä olisi se etu, että lentokenttää voitaisiin käyttää ympäri vuorokauden, mikä on tavaraliikenteelle tärkeää, varsinkin kun ilmatila Euroopassa on päivisin muutenkin täynnä.

Minulla on ollut vaikeuksia ymmärtää ajatusta, ettei Tallinnantunneliin olisi rahaa. Tämä on vähän niinkuin sanoisi, ettei ydinvoimalaan tai paperikoneisiin tai lentokenttäterminaalien laajennukseen ole rahaa - tietenkin niihin on, ja rahaa löytyy pankista. Jos investointi on kannattava, on samantekevää, toteutetaanko se julkisella vai yksityisellä rahoituksella vai näiden yhdistelmällä. Käsittääkseni kukaan ei ole vielä tehnyt edes laskelmia siitä, maksaisiko tunneli lopulta mitään. Eurooppalaisesta lentokentästäkin maksetaan tänä päivänä miljardeja - pelkkä Heathrown vitosterminaali maksoi 6 miljardia euroa - ja Eurooppa on täynnä erilaisia infrastruktuurihankkeita, joiden rinnalla tämä 2-3 mrd euroa näyttää näpertelyltä. Esimerkiksi uusi Rödby-Puttgarden -silta maksaa 5 miljardia euroa; rahoitusmallina on, että Tanska antaa lainoille vakuudet, ja ne maksetaan takaisin käyttömaksuina. Näin ollen se ei tule maksamaan veronmaksajille pennin hyrrää.

----------


## Junantuoma

Englannin kanaalin tunnelia hallinnoivalla Eurotunnel-yhtiöllä voitollinen tulos ensimmäistä kertaa:

http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/oikea/id87409.html

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Tunneli oli Aamu-TV:n aiheena. Tässä linkki:

http://www.yle.fi/java/areena/dispat...itrate=1000000

Tunnelihankkeen fanittajille on muuten tarjolla Facebook-ryhmä, joka kantaa titteliä Myyräntyö. Löytyy FB:n haulla, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneli oli Aamu-TV:n aiheena...


Tunneliasia alkaa minuutilta 16 ja kestää noin 12 minuuttia.

Asiallinen keskustelu, jossa H:gin kaupungin geologian asiantuntija Ilkka Vähäaho ja tunneliyhdistyksen puheenjohtaja Usko Anttikoski.

Keskustelu rajoittui rakentamisratkaisuihin ja kustannuksiin, tunnelin kannattavuudesta ei juurikaan puhuttu. Mukana ei ollut oikeastaan ketään, joka osaisi siitä puhua, enkä tiedä, osaisiko varsinaisesti kukaan. Kannattavuudesta puhumattomuus on valitettavasti kuvaavaa julkisille hankkeille. Ehkä siksi, että yleensä ne eivät ole liiketaloudellisesti kannattavia, ja päätöksenteko pyörii sitten enemmän tunnepohjalla ainoan numeroargumentin ollessa hankkeen hinta.

Vertailun vuoksi todettakoon, että liike-elämä on tekemässä noin 300 M:n rakennushanketta Tapiolan kauppakeskuksessa. Ei sitä pohdita ja päivitellä sen perusteella, että hui miten paljon se maksaa. Vaan sitä pohditaan sen peruteella, miten paljon se tuottaa ja tuottaako se kyllin paljon, jotta 300 M laitetaan siihen vai kannattaisiko se laittaa johonkin muuhun. Tapiolan metroasema maksaa noin 50 M ja on tavattoman kallis ja sen hinnassa pitäisi tinkiä. Mutta metroasemahan ei tuotakaan mitään.

Oikeastaan voisi ihmetellä, miksi tunneli ei kiinnosta laivayhtiöitä. Arvaan, että sielläkin katsotaan asioita suppeasti siten, että tunneli on vain kilpailija. Mutta yhtä hyvin laivayhtiöt voisivat ajatella, että nopeat alukset ovat kilpailijoita hitaille, koska nopeassa aluksessa ei voi tehdä businesta ravintola- ja showalalla.

Jos minulla olisi yritys kuljettamassa ihmisiä kaupunkien välillä, olisin ilman muuta kiinnostunut parantamaan tuotettani tunnelissa kulkevalla junalla. Se on nopeampi kuin mikään laiva, mutta edullisempi kuin lentäminen lentokoneella tai kopterilla. Sillä minusta liiketoiminta on ihmisten eikä laivojen kuljettamista tällä osuudella.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vertailun vuoksi todettakoon, että liike-elämä on tekemässä noin 300 M:n rakennushanketta Tapiolan kauppakeskuksessa. Ei sitä pohdita ja päivitellä sen perusteella, että hui miten paljon se maksaa. Vaan sitä pohditaan sen peruteella, miten paljon se tuottaa ja tuottaako se kyllin paljon, jotta 300 M laitetaan siihen vai kannattaisiko se laittaa johonkin muuhun. Tapiolan metroasema maksaa noin 50 M ja on tavattoman kallis ja sen hinnassa pitäisi tinkiä. Mutta metroasemahan ei tuotakaan mitään.


Suomessa on totuttu jostain syystä ajattelemaan että joukkoliikenne, tai ainakaan isot panostukset siihen eivät tuota mitään, vaikka tässä tapauksessa metroasema tuottaa kauppakeskukselle selvästi lisäarvoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> Oikeastaan voisi ihmetellä, miksi tunneli ei kiinnosta laivayhtiöitä. Arvaan, että sielläkin katsotaan asioita suppeasti siten, että tunneli on vain kilpailija.
> 
> Jos minulla olisi yritys kuljettamassa ihmisiä kaupunkien välillä, olisin ilman muuta kiinnostunut parantamaan tuotettani tunnelissa kulkevalla junalla. Se on nopeampi kuin mikään laiva, mutta edullisempi kuin lentäminen lentokoneella tai kopterilla. Sillä minusta liiketoiminta on ihmisten eikä laivojen kuljettamista tällä osuudella.


Mutta nythän on niin että laivayhtiöitä ei oikeastaan kiinnosta se ihmisesten kuljettaminen Lahden yli vaan se että he saavat myydä olutta ja viinaa laivallaan. Jos/kun tunneli tulee laivayhtiöt tulevat menettämään varmastikin 90% asiakkaistaan ihan sen vuoksi että tunnelin kautta voi ostaa sen viinan niin paljon nopeammin ja vielä halvemmalla.
Ja jos sinä nyt olisit yrittäjä reitillä niin ethän sinä varmastikaan haluaisi sahata oksaa jolla istut, vai kuinka?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta nythän on niin että laivayhtiöitä ei oikeastaan kiinnosta se ihmisesten kuljettaminen Lahden yli vaan se että he saavat myydä olutta ja viinaa laivallaan. Jos/kun tunneli tulee laivayhtiöt tulevat menettämään varmastikin 90% asiakkaistaan ihan sen vuoksi että tunnelin kautta voi ostaa sen viinan niin paljon nopeammin ja vielä halvemmalla.
> Ja jos sinä nyt olisit yrittäjä reitillä niin ethän sinä varmastikaan haluaisi sahata oksaa jolla istut, vai kuinka?


Tämänkin asenteen huomaa siitä, että suurimmat varustamot reitillä ovat luopumassa pienistä pikalaivoistaan, ja korvaa ne suurilla autolautoilla, jotka ylittävät Suomenlahden 2 tunnissa, joissa on täydelliset ostos- ja ruokailumahdllisuudet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja jos sinä nyt olisit yrittäjä reitillä niin ethän sinä varmastikaan haluaisi sahata oksaa jolla istut, vai kuinka?


Ei kukaan haluakaan omaa oksaansa sahata, mutta markkinatalouden idea onkin, että muut tulevat ja sahaavat oksaasi, jos toteavat, että jonkun asian voisi tehdä tuottavamminkin. Toisin sanoen joku kansainvälinen suuri kuljetusyhtiö, joka ei reitillä laivoilla liikennöi, voisi olla kiinnostunut tulemaan hyville apajille. Ongelmana tässä ehkä on, että yksityiset tahot eivät halua rahoittaa hanketta, koska odottavat valtioiden tekevän sen. Ja yhteiskunta antanee väylän käyttöön paljon halvemmalla kuin mitä siitä joutuisi itse maksamaan.

----------


## Kari

> Mutta nythän on niin että laivayhtiöitä ei oikeastaan kiinnosta se ihmisesten kuljettaminen Lahden yli vaan se että he saavat myydä olutta ja viinaa laivallaan. Jos/kun tunneli tulee laivayhtiöt tulevat menettämään varmastikin 90% asiakkaistaan ihan sen vuoksi että tunnelin kautta voi ostaa sen viinan niin paljon nopeammin ja vielä halvemmalla.
> Ja jos sinä nyt olisit yrittäjä reitillä niin ethän sinä varmastikaan haluaisi sahata oksaa jolla istut, vai kuinka?


Kyllä pääosaa väliä operoivista yrityksistä kiinnostaa ihmisten kuljettaminen vaikka toki painotuseroja on.

Ravintola- ja biletyspalveluiden sekä "tax free" alkoholin myyminen ei toki ole merkitykstöntä tuolla välillä, mutta ei sitä mielestäni tärkeimpänä tekijänäkään enää voida pitää. Lisäksi EU-maiden välillä ei saa myydä verovapaata alkoholia (Ahvenanmaa on poikkeus), joten kaikesta Tallinnan lautoilla myytävästä alkoholista maksetaan verot joko Suomeen tai Viroon. On perusteltua olettaa, että erot Viron ja Suomen verotuskäytännöissä pienenevät ajan oloon, joten siihen perustuva lauttaliikenne tullee pienenemään tulevaisuudessa rakennettiin tunnelia tai ei.




> Tämänkin asenteen huomaa siitä, että suurimmat varustamot reitillä ovat luopumassa pienistä pikalaivoistaan, ja korvaa ne suurilla autolautoilla, jotka ylittävät Suomenlahden 2 tunnissa, joissa on täydelliset ostos- ja ruokailumahdllisuudet.


Tuo käsitys on väärä. Ensinnäkin pieniä pikalaivoja operoivat pääosin eri yritykset (Linda line, Superseacat, NJL ja Tallink)  kuin suuria autolauttoja (Viking line, Tallink, Eckerö line). Toisekseen, noilla kahden tunnin isoilla lautoilla korvataan kai enneminkin niitä vanhoja, alun perin muuntyyppiseen liikenteeseen (Suomen ja Ruotsin välille) tarkoitettuja hitaita lauttoja. Toki esimerkiksi Tallink on panostanut myös tuohon biletoimintaan, mutta ainakaan minun tietääkseni yhtään pika-alusta ei olla korvattu muulla alustyypillä (ainakaan vielä).

Tuolla välillä on hyvin erilaisia kuljetustarpeita. Esimerkiksi:
- bisnes-/työmatkailu
- lomamatkailu Baltiaan (auton kanssa tai ilman)
- hupiristeilyt
- rahtiliikenne

Yksikään alustyyppi ei pysty palvelemaan kaikkia tarpeita parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, siksi tuolla välillä kulkee erilaisia aluksia. Lisäksi eri yhtiöt ovat selvästi painostaneet eri asiakasryhmiin, Lindan aluksille ei oteta autoja tai rahtia ja Eckerö ei ole käsittääkseni edes pyrkimässä nopeiden lauttojen markkinoille.

Sekä pika-aluksilla että hitailla aluksilla on hankaluutensa. Nopeilla lautoilla ongelman muodostavat lähinnä sääolosuhteet. Kova merenkäynti estää niiden operoinnin, samoin jää. Vastaavasti suuremmat lautat ovat turhan hitaita tuolle välille (niiden kannalta, jotka vain haluavat lahden yli).

Uudet kahden tunnin alukset sijoittuvat tavallaan noiden alustyyppien puoliväliin mahdollistaen rahdin kuljetuksen luotettavasti (säästä ja vuodenajasta riippumatta) mutta ollen silti riittävän nopeita kilpaillakseen pika-alustenkin kanssa. Voidaan perustellusti sanoa, että nuo uudet kahden tunnin alukset ovat varsinaisesti ensimmäiset, jotka on alun perin tarkoitettu Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliseen liikenteeseen.

Kari

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Muualla maailmassa infrastruktuurin yksityisomistus on arkipäivää. Esimerkiksi Brysselin ja Kööpenhaminan kentistä omistaa enemmistön australialainen Macquarie-pankki, jonka strategiana on ollut nimenomaan keskittyä lentokenttien ja moottoriteiden kaltaisiin paikallismonopoleihin, oletettavasti siksi, että niissä on tiettyä hinnoitteluvoimaa. Ranskassa merkittävää osaa moottoriteistä operoivat yritykset, jotka voivat olla joko yksityis- tai julkisomisteisia. Minusta on järkevää, että infran käytöllä on näissä tapauksissa jokin hinta, koskapa en veronmaksajana halua subventoida muiden autoilua, olipa kyseessä sitten yksityisautoilu tai kuljetukset. Ilmaiset moottoritiet tarkoittavat tietenkin myös maantiekuljetusten suosimista rautateiden kustannuksella, mikä on minusta hieman vaikeasti selitettävissä.

Voittajia tunnelihankkeessa olisivat erityisesti VR, Finavia ja Finnair, Stockmann ja muu kauppa, kiinteistökehitysyhtiöt Suomessa ja Virossa, maanomistajat, logistiikkayritykset ja hotellit. Varustamot siirtyisivät suurempiin risteilyaluksiin, nopeat yhteydet luonnollisestikin katoaisivat. Kun päätös on tehty, pyrkivät yritykset luonnollisestikin sopeutumaan uuteen ympäristöön, ja jos uudessa ympäristössä voidaan tehdä rahaa, siihen kannattaa sijoittaa. Siksi varustamojen vastarintakin todennäköisesti loppuisi melko lyhyeen. Ne elävät turistivirroista, ja koska tunneli ja nopea rata lisäisivät turismia, ne voisivat lyhyen siirtymäkauden jälkeen tehdä parempaa tulosta kuin koskaan ennen.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Keskustelu rajoittui rakentamisratkaisuihin ja kustannuksiin, tunnelin kannattavuudesta ei juurikaan puhuttu. Mukana ei ollut oikeastaan ketään, joka osaisi siitä puhua, enkä tiedä, osaisiko varsinaisesti kukaan. Kannattavuudesta puhumattomuus on valitettavasti kuvaavaa julkisille hankkeille. Ehkä siksi, että yleensä ne eivät ole liiketaloudellisesti kannattavia, ja päätöksenteko pyörii sitten enemmän tunnepohjalla ainoan numeroargumentin ollessa hankkeen hinta.


Oivia argumentteja. Ymmärtääkseni Tanskan siltojen yhteydessä on tehty kaikenlaisia laskelmia siitä, miten tällaiset hankkeet vaikuttavat yhteiskuntatalouteen; voisin kuvitella, että niistä on vaikea tehdä kannattavuuslaskelmia, koska lähtöoletukset ovat niin epävarmoja (esim. kuinka moni tunnelia käyttäisi?). Tälläkin foorumilla käydyistä keskusteluista ilmenee ainakin se, että laskelmia on monenlaisia, ja yksinkertaisemmistakin on usein vaikea päästä sopuun. Tanska voisi kyllä olla sikäli kiinnostava esimerkki, että siltojen vaikutuksia voidaan tässä vaiheessa tutkailla jo empiirisestikin; on tosin otettava huomioon, että tunnelilla voi olla muitakin kuin taloudellisia tavoitteita, vaikkapa poliittisia tai kulttuurillisia, joille on vaikea määrittää eksaktia arvoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta Kari on oikeassa. Se, mistä Kari kirjoittaa, on myytävien palveluiden segmentointi. Kaikki 6 miljoonaa lahden yli matkustajaa eivät ole kiinnostuneet bilettämisestä, halvasta viinasta tai syömisestä laivalla. Tietenkin nyt noita asioita laivoilla tehdään, kun ei ole muuta tekemistä eli kun ei ole mahdollisuutta ostaa sitä tuotetta, mikä oikeasti haluttaisiin.

Ei Kanaalin tunneli lopettanut Kanaalin laivaliikennettä, mutta tarjosi nopean ja vaivattoman tuotteen niille, jotka yksinkertaisesti halusivat päästä kanaalin yli. Sama tulee tapahtumaan Tallinnan tunnelin kohdalla, jos se tehdään.

Tunnelin rakentamisen kannalta avainkysymys vain on, kuinka moni siirytisi sen käyttäjäksi ja kuinka monta uutta matkaa syntyisi. Mutta se ei ole vaikea saada selville. Yksi kattava matkustajatutkimus valmisteltuna kunnolla eli niin, että vastaajille selvitetään riittävän havainnollisesti, minkälaisesta tuotteesta tunneliyhteydessä on kyse.

Tällä foorumilla voisi tietenkin tehdä pienimuotoisen kyselyn, mutta luultavastai vastaajajoukko on liian vääristynyt edustaakseen millään lailla niitä ihmisiä, jotka lahden yli nyt matkustavat tai ryhtyisivät matkustamaan.

Ympäristönäkökulmasta tunneli olisi luultavasti varsin toivottava hanke, kun raskasta rikkipitoista öljyä polttavasta laivaliikenteestä siirrytään sähkökäyttöiseen liikenteeseen.

Antero

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Olen yrittänyt löytää lukuja Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisen laivaliikenteen päästöistä, siinä onnistumatta, mutta ne vaikuttavat melko huomattavilta. Toinen asia on, että tunneli vähentäisi myös liikennettä Suomenlahden pohjukkaan, kun kuljetuksia siirtyisi kiskoille. Tietäisikö joku foorumilainen asiasta jotakin?

Suomenlahti on tällä hetkellä aika vaarallinen paikka, kun sekä pitkittäis- että poikittaisliikenne lisääntyvät, mikä tietenkin lisää yhteentörmäyksen vaaraa.

----------


## Murzu

> Suomenlahti on tällä hetkellä aika vaarallinen paikka, kun sekä pitkittäis- että poikittaisliikenne lisääntyvät, mikä tietenkin lisää yhteentörmäyksen vaaraa.


Noin vain tokaiset, ja sillä sipuli, ilman mitään perusteluita. Ei ne laivat edelleenkään tuurilla seilaa, kyllä niissä on tutkat yms turvalaitteet, sekä tähystäjät. Ja ei se Suomenlahtikaan niin kapea ole, etteikö siellä laivoja mahtuisi kulkemaan.

----------


## ZoomZoom

Ei kyse ole laiva vastaan juna -asetelmasta vaan siitä, että tunnelin myötä Tallinna ja Helsinki muodostaisivat joustavan työssäkäynti- ja asiointialueen. Junalla 40 min keskustasta keskustaan on toista kuin saapuminen tuntia ennen satamaan, laivassa pari tuntia ja ulosmenojonossa puoli tuntia, kun käytössä on vain yksi kapea ovi. Nykyisin matkaan tuhraantuu väkisin koko päivä eikä "voi vain lähteä".

----------


## Timppak

> Ei kyse ole laiva vastaan juna -asetelmasta vaan siitä, että tunnelin myötä Tallinna ja Helsinki muodostaisivat joustavan työssäkäynti- ja asiointialueen. Junalla 40 min keskustasta keskustaan on toista kuin saapuminen tuntia ennen satamaan, laivassa pari tuntia ja ulosmenojonossa puoli tuntia, kun käytössä on vain yksi kapea ovi. Nykyisin matkaan tuhraantuu väkisin koko päivä eikä "voi vain lähteä".


Muistaakseni Hesarissa oli taannoin juttu, että noin 10 000 ihmistä käy viikoittain Virosta töissä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Mikäli välille rakennetaan tunneli ja matkustusaika on kohtuullinen niin veikkaan, että suurin osa alkaa käymään töissä Virosta käsin. Nykyään täällä käyvillä viroilaisilla on pakosti asunto viikot Suomessa ja pääkaupunkiseudun vuokrien hinnalla ostaa jo melko kalliinkin kuukausilipun tunnelijunaan. Varsinkin kun Helsinki ja Tallinna ovat suunnitelleet yhteistä paikallisliikennelippua tässä taannoin.

----------


## Kari

> Muistaakseni Hesarissa oli taannoin juttu, että noin 10 000 ihmistä käy viikoittain Virosta töissä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Mikäli välille rakennetaan tunneli ja matkustusaika on kohtuullinen niin veikkaan, että suurin osa alkaa käymään töissä Virosta käsin.


Tuskin näin tulee tapahtumaan. Merkittävä osa noista viikkotöissä käyvistä ei nimittäin asu Tallinnassa (ainakaan keskustassa), eikä ne työkeikat täällä useimmiten satu Rautatieasemalle. Matkustusajat ja kustannukset muodostuvat siten kohtuuttomiksi. Toisekseen sillä aikavälillä, jolla tuota tunnelia rakennettaisiiin palkkaerot Suomen ja Viron väillä tulevat pienenemään, joten nykyisen kaltainen työmatkailu tulee vähenemään. Ja kimppa-asuminen Helsingissä kilpailee varsin hyvin kymmenien eurojen lipun hinnan kanssa (esim. 20 euroa/suunta tekee 800 euroa/kk)

Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita, etteikö työmatkailua tulisi olemaan, mutta luultavasti se on hyvin erityyppistä kuin nykyisin, joten nykyisiä lukuja ei sinänsä voi soveltaa.

Nykyistä matkustamista tutkimalla voidaan toki arvioida junaliikenteen vetovoimaa, tekemällä vaikka matkustajakyselyitä Anteron esittämällä tavalla. Tällaisen selvityksen jälkeen voitaisiin ehkä jotain älykästä asiasta sanoa. Tosin sittenkin on vaikeaa ennustaa niitä matkustajavirtoja, jotka eivät nykyisin kulje väliä syystä tai toisesta. Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että nykyisiin karkeisiin lukemiin ja omiin subjektiivisiin käsityksiin lauttaliikenteen matkustajista ja toimintaperiaatteista ei voida perustaa paljoakaan.

Tämän mittaisessa hankkeessa pitäisi pystyä arvioimaan myös kaupunkien rakenteellisia muutoksia ja toimintaympäristön kehittymistä. Rail Baltican rakentaminen olisi jo niin iso mullistus, että nykyiset virrat muuttuisivat todella merkittävästi. Ja lisäksi on vielä se musta hevonen, eli Venäjä, josta on vaikeaa sanoa mitään varmaa.

Antero kaipasi keskustelua hankkeen kannattavuudesta. Sitä kaipaisin minäkin. Mutta ehkäpä sen puute johtuu siitä, ettei kenelläkään ole sellaiseen keskusteluun eväitä nykyisellään. 

Toisaalta, nythän ei onneksi tarvitsekaan arvioida muuta kuin se, onko hankkeen tutkiminen kannattavaa. Omasta mielestäni on jo pelkästään siksi, että on Suomen intresseissä lähestyä Eurooppaa ja Viron intresseissä lähestyä Pohjoismaita. Lisäksi Helsingin ja Tallinnan vetovoima ja strateginen asema kasvavat merkittävästi, mikäli tunneli rakennetaan. Ja kukaan ei tässä vaiheessa ole esiittänyt mitään vakuuttavaa perustetta sille, että hanke olisi toteuttamiskelvoton (tai edes kannattamaton).

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuskin näin tulee tapahtumaan. Merkittävä osa noista viikkotöissä käyvistä ei nimittäin asu Tallinnassa (ainakaan keskustassa), eikä ne työkeikat täällä useimmiten satu Rautatieasemalle. Matkustusajat ja kustannukset muodostuvat siten kohtuuttomiksi. Toisekseen sillä aikavälillä, jolla tuota tunnelia rakennettaisiiin palkkaerot Suomen ja Viron väillä tulevat pienenemään, joten nykyisen kaltainen työmatkailu tulee vähenemään.


Näin on, mutta tunneli luo samanlaisen matkustuspotentiaalin kuin on nyt Helsingin ja täältä lähtevien ratojen välillä. Ne suuntautuvat hajanaisempaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen kuin Tallinna ja sen lähiympäristö ja asunnot ovat kalliimpia kuin Viron puolella ja palkkaeroja ei ole.

Viittasit aivan oikein strategiseen muutokseen. Tallinnalaisten työssäkäynti Suomessa on vähentynyt, koska palkkataso on noussut ja heille ei ole kannattavaa tulla töihin tänne. Palkkatasoero ja työnsaantimahdollisuudet eivät enää tee matkustamista laivalla Helsinkiin ja asumista täällä kannattavaksi.

Mutta tunnelin tilanne on toinen. Silloin voi ajatella, mitkä ovat asumisolosuhteet eri suunnilla 45-60 min päässä Helsingistä. Mäntsälä vai Tallinnan vanha kaupunki, esimerkiksi. Molemmista samat työmatkamahdollisuudet.

Täytyy myös ymmärtää, että pendelöintiin 45-60 min junamatkan päästä ei suhtauduta samalla tavalla kuin samanpituiseen työmatkaan pk-seudun sisällä. Oikeasti junalla kulkijoiden kokonaistyömatkan kesto on enemmän. Junalle tullaan usein autolla, ja on rahallisesti ja ajallisesti kannattavaa jatkaa junalla. Myös liityntämatka keskustassa on tavallinen ja hyväksytty osa matkaa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tunnelista tulisi myös erittäin mielenkiintoinen lentoliikenteen vaihtoehto. Suorat junat Helsinki-Vantaalta Tallinnaan käytännössä tekisivät suurimman osan Tallinnan lentoaseman lennoista tarpeettomiksi, ja HEL olisi Tallinnan lentokenttä. Estonian Air lentää tällä hetkellä Tallinnasta pari-kolme kertaa viikossa moneen sellaiseen kohteeseen, jonne Finnair lentää Helsingistä päivittäin tai useamman kerran päivässä. Jatkossa tallinnalaisten ulottuvilla olisi tämä laaja tarjonta HEL:stä hyvin vaivattomasti.

Toisaalta voitaisiin ajatella niinkin, että HEL ja TLL muodostaisivat kaksoislentokentän esim. LHR:n ja LGW:n tapaan. Silloin pääkohteisiin voisi olla lentoja molemmilta kentiltä, mutta lisäksi erikoistuttaisiin esim. siten, että Aasiaan lennettäisiin Helsingistä, Itä-Eurooppaan Tallinnasta. Suora junayhteys lentoasemien välillä tekisi koneenvaihdon mahdolliseksi jopa siten, että lennettäisiin esim. PEK-HEL // TLL-LJU yms. Tämä junayhteys olisi itse asiassa jopa mukavampi kuin LHR:n ja LGW:n välinen tiheä bussiyhteys.

----------


## teme

> Toisekseen sillä aikavälillä, jolla tuota tunnelia rakennettaisiiin palkkaerot Suomen ja Viron väillä tulevat pienenemään, joten nykyisen kaltainen työmatkailu tulee vähenemään.


En jaksa intää että työmarkkinalue pyrkii maksimoimaan kokonsa, joten kysytään nyt niin päin että mitä syitä meillä on olettaa että työmatkailu johtaa palkkaeroista? Keskustassa ja Tapiolassa on ihan samat palkat, työmatkaliikenne on kuitenkin vilkasta toiseenkin suuntaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja kukaan ei tässä vaiheessa ole esiittänyt mitään vakuuttavaa perustetta sille, että hanke olisi toteuttamiskelvoton (tai edes kannattamaton).


Onko kellään esittää laskelmia, mikä olisi tunnelissa kulkevan junan matkalipun hinta, jos oletetaan että tunnelin rakentamista Suomen ja Viron valtiot tukisi suurin piirtein samalla osuudella kokonaiskustannuksista kuin Länsimetroa?

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Toisaalta voitaisiin ajatella niinkin, että HEL ja TLL muodostaisivat kaksoislentokentän esim. LHR:n ja LGW:n tapaan.


Kekseliäs ajatus! Tai voisihan sen niinkin ajatella, että Helsinki-Vantaa olisi se pramea korkeamman tason kenttä ja Tallinna pienemmän kaupungin hiljaisempana kenttänä voisi palvella halpalentoyhtiöitä budjettikenttänä. Näin molemmista kaupungeista saataisiin hyvät yhteydet eri kohteisiin, mutta eri hintaluokan versioina. Eri hintaluokkaa haluavat voisivat ottaa junan ja mennä toiselle kentälle. Joka tapauksessa kenttien profiloiminen eri tarkoituksiin on mielenkiintoinen idea.

----------


## Kari

> En jaksa intää että työmarkkinalue pyrkii maksimoimaan kokonsa, joten kysytään nyt niin päin että mitä syitä meillä on olettaa että työmatkailu johtaa palkkaeroista? Keskustassa ja Tapiolassa on ihan samat palkat, työmatkaliikenne on kuitenkin vilkasta toiseenkin suuntaan.


Minulla on syytä olettaa näin, koska käytännössä kaikki työmatkalaiset Tallinnasta Helsinkiin, joiden kanssa olen jutellut ovat sanoneet näin. Olen myös itse asunut Tallinnassa johtuen suurelta osin siitä, että siellä oli halvempaa asua kuin Helsingissä. Hintatason ero on merkittävä syy Tallinnan ja Helsingin välisen liikenteen suurelle määrälle nykyisin (tämä pätee sekä matkustajiin että tavaraliikenteeseen).

Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita, että liikenne vähenisi vaikka hintaerot pienenevät. Itse asiassa virolaisten elintason nousu johtaa siihen, että heillä on enemmän mahdollisuuksia matkustaa. On kuitenkin selvää, että elintasoerot pienenevät ja perimmäisenä syynä on nimen omaan vapaa liikkuvuus, joka tarkoittaa sekä fyysistä liikkumista että yhteistä markkina-aluetta.

Minä kritisoin nykyisten matkustajamäärien ja nykyisen liikenteen käyttöä mittatikkuna tunnelin liikenteeseen sen vuoksi, että tilanne tulee olemaan hyvin toisenlainen 20 vuoden päästä. Kaupunkien yhdistäminen olisi strategisessa mielessä suuri mullistus, koska se tavallaan tuplaisi kaupunkien koon. Tällä olisi suuria vaikutuksia elinkeinoelämälle molemmissa kaupungeissa. Itse asiassa jo nykyiset liikkumismahdollisuudet ovat muuttaneet sekä Helsingin että Tallinnan asemaa merkittävästi. Suomesta tulevat investoinnit, turismi ja palkkarahat ovat vetäneet Viron kansantalouden ennennäkemättömään nousuun. Toisaalta Helsingin nousukausi olisi tyssännyt työvoimapulaan jo aikaa sitten ilman Tallinnan "vetoapua".

Mitä tulee Tapiola vs. keskusta vertaukseen, pitää myös huomata että maan hinta on selvästi alempi Tapiolassa kuin keskustassa (ja vielä paljon sitäkin alempi esim. Kirkkonummella). Periaatteessa hintaero johtuu nimenomaan siitä, että keskustassa liikkumiskustannukset ovat pienemmät, jolloin maa siellä on kalliimpaa. On tavallaan varaa maksaa enemmän vuokraa, koska raha säästetään liikkumiskustannuksissa ja suurempi ihmismäärä johtaa parempiin mahdollisuuksiin esimerkiksi kaupalle. Tallinnan ja Helsingin välilä ero tulee olemaan pienempi, koska Tallinnan ydinkeskusta on periaatteessa lähes yhtä saavutettava kuin Helsingin keskustakin.

Rata parantaa sekä Tallinnan että Helsingin saavutettavuutta, jolloin tietenkin maan hinta molempien kaupunkien alueella nousee. Tämä voidaan katsoa olevan seuraus siitä, että molempien kaupunkien kilpailukyky kasvaa suhteessa kaikkiin muihin paikkoihin maailmassa.

Tunnelin rakentaminen olisi suurin muutos Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä sitten Neuvostoliiton kaatumisen. Yksi ongelma näin suurissa muutoksissa on se, että vaikutuksia on vaikeaa arvoida. Tämä tekee tunnelin kannattavuusarvioinnista erittäin hankalaa. Mutta se, ettemme osaa kaikkia vaikutuksia laskea, ei tee tunnelista kannattamatonta. Mutta se tietenkin saattaa johtaa siihen, ettei sitä rakenneta. Paljonko suomen nykyisestä tie- ja rataverkosta olisi jätetty rakentamatta nykyisin kannattavuuslaskelmin? Paljonko Suomen BKT olisi pienempi jos "kannattamattomat" yhteydet olisi jätetty tekemättä?

Kyllä matkustajamääriä ja hyötyjä pitää arvioida, mutta niihin ei pitäisi tässä tapauksessa sokeasti luottaa siksi, etteivät käytössämme olevat menetelmät ole kovin hyviä tällaisen hankkeen arvioimiseksi.

Kari

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rata parantaa sekä Tallinnan että Helsingin saavutettavuutta, jolloin tietenkin maan hinta molempien kaupunkien alueella nousee. Tämä voidaan katsoa olevan seuraus siitä, että molempien kaupunkien kilpailukyky kasvaa suhteessa kaikkiin muihin paikkoihin maailmassa.


Voisi kuvitella niin, että tunnelilla olisi kovasta hinnastaan huolimatta myönteisiä vaikutuksia. 

Mutta täytyy muistaa, että jos Tallinna ja Helsinki yhdistyisivät yhdeksi kaupungiksi, niin onko meillä loppujen lopuksi niin paljon isompi kokonaisuus, että se kannattaa? Helsingin seudulla on laskentatavasta riippuen  1.0-1.3 miljoona asukasta, ja Tallinnan seudulla 0,5-0,7 miljoonaa. Suomenlahden tunnelin myötä syntyisi siis asukasmäärältään Suur-Tukholman kokoinen kaksoiskaupunki, mutta ei nousisi vältämättä edes Malmö-Kööpenhaminan kokoiseksi. 

Sitäpaitsi, jotta tunnelista olisi mitään konkreettista hyötyä työmatkaliikenteeseen, pitää joukkoliikenneyhteydet sekä Tallinnan että Helsingin seudulla saada optimaaliseen kuntoon, koska tunnelin tarkoitus ainakin työmatka- ja asiointiliikenteen osalta lienee palvella ennemmin joukkoliikennematkustajia autoilijiden sijaan. Tämä tarkoittaa,että esim länsimetro tai vaihtoehtoinen muu raideyhteys eteläisen Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille sekä lentokentälle on oltava valmiit. 

Tallinnassa on oltava nykyaikaisemmat je tehokkaammat raitiotiet ja paikallisjunayhteydet käytössä, ja jos keskustan ulkopuolelle nousee uusia työpaikka-alueita, raiteita pitää saada ehdottomasti niihinkin. 

Kun tiedetään millaista tuskaa yhden ainoan metrolinjan pidentäminen Ruoholahdesta kaupunginrajan yli muutamalla asemalla reilut 10 km länteen aiheuttaa, niin vaikea kuvitella että Tallinnan ja Helsingin välinen tunneli mikään läpihuutojuttu olisi. Tällaiselle 80 km pitkälle merenalaiselle tunnelille asetettaisiin aivan toisenlaisia turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin metrolle joka kulkee pari, kolme asuintalokerrosta maanpinnan alla.

Lisäksi on joidenkin taloudellis- poliittisten reunaehtojen täytyttävä ennen kuin hankkeeseenon järkeä ryhtyä:

- Viro ja Baltia eivät ole enää Suomelle pelkkä halvan työvoiman reservi ja rillutteluturismin kohde 
- on syntynyt tavarankuljetustarpeita jotka aidosti hyötyisivät tämänlaisesta  tunnelista. Tämä tarkoittaa mm että on hyväksyttävä että kuljetusvolyymit joistakin suomalaisista merkittävistä satamista vähenevät tunnelin myötä tuntuvasti, ja että Suomen oma elintarvikeraaka-ainetuotanto vähenee. 
- öljyn hinta on noussut kovasti ja laivojen saasteet ja laiva- ja lentoliikenteen kannattavuus on oltava heikompi kuin nyt
- matkailu on vähintään nykyisentasoista Suomesta ulkomaille, mutta huomattavasti vilkkaampaa ulkomailta Suomeen kuin nyt
- Itämeren alueen kaikkien valtioiden taloudellinen ja yhteiskunnallinen kehitys  on vakaa, ja vapaa matkustusoikeus maiden välillä koskee kaikkia niiden kansalaisia
- vakavia suurvaltapoliittisia intressiristiiriitoja Venäjän ja lännen välillä ei ole
- Suomi on saman puolustusliiton jäsen kuin Viro, tai mailla on keskinäinen sopimus tunnelin turvallisuuden takaamiseksi myös sotilaallisten uhkien ja terrorismin varalta
- suomalaisten ja virolaisten koulutustaso ja ammatilliset taidot ovat suht yhtenäiset ja että jommassakummassa maassa suoritettu tutkinto kelpaa molemmissa maissa
-"YTV" käsittää Helsingin seudun lisäksi myös Tallinnan seudun, ja sillä on vahva päätäntävalta mm kaavoitukseen, asuntorakentamiseen, liikenteeseen jne. 
- molempien maiden sosiaali- ja terveydenhoitopolitiikka ovat yhtenevät

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Minulla on syytä olettaa näin, koska käytännössä kaikki työmatkalaiset Tallinnasta Helsinkiin, joiden kanssa olen jutellut ovat sanoneet näin. Olen myös itse asunut Tallinnassa johtuen suurelta osin siitä, että siellä oli halvempaa asua kuin Helsingissä. Hintatason ero on merkittävä syy Tallinnan ja Helsingin välisen liikenteen suurelle määrälle nykyisin (tämä pätee sekä matkustajiin että tavaraliikenteeseen).


Nykyisellään ei olekaan käytännössä mahdollista asua toisessa kaupungissa ja käydä toisessa töissä ilman kakkosasuntoa. Näen pelkästään positiivisena asiana, varsinkin erikoisosaamista vaativilla aloilla työssäkäyntialuuen voimakkaasta kasvamisesta. Helpottaa huomattavasti rekrytointia, kun käytössä on sekä Tallinnan, että Helsingin työvoima. Tietenkään kaupan kassalle ei kannata mennä toiseen kaupunkiin töihin, ilman palkkaeroja.

edit: Mutta tämä tietenkin vaatisi molemmilla puolilla sujuvat yhteydet merkittäviin työpaikkakeskittymiin, Suomen puolella varsinkin Keilaniemeen/Otaniemeen.

----------


## kemkim

> Sitäpaitsi, jotta tunnelista olisi mitään konkreettista hyötyä työmatkaliikenteeseen, pitää joukkoliikenneyhteydet sekä Tallinnan että Helsingin seudulla saada optimaaliseen kuntoon, koska tunnelin tarkoitus ainakin työmatka- ja asiointiliikenteen osalta lienee palvella ennemmin joukkoliikennematkustajia autoilijiden sijaan.


Tämä on ihan totta. Yhdysvalloissa suurnopeusjunat eivät ole olleet niin suuri menestys kuin kuviteltiin muun maailman esimerkin perusteella. Syy tähän ei ole lukemani mukaan niinkään nopeudessa, vaan siinä, että ympäröivä yhteiskunta on autokaupunkia ja syöttöyhteyksiä asemille ei ole. Ja jos autolla lähdetään matkaan, niin koko matkan voi saman tien tehdä sillä. Tässä on vain se kysymys, että miksi VR:n kaukojunabisnes pyörii, vaikka syöttöliikenne toimii maakunnissa pitkälti henkilöautoilla? Tuskin ne kaikki nyt Helsinkiinkään ovat menossa?

----------


## Kari

Mielestäni Rainer toi esiin hyviä näkökohtia. Oma varovaisen positiivinen suhtautuminen hankkeeseen perustuu pääosin siihen näkemykseen, että Rainerin listaamat reunaehdot toteutuvat tulevaisuudessa (ainakin olennaisin osin). Näkisin myös raideyhteyden Baltiasta Eurooppaan olevan tärkeässä asemassa, nythän on epävarmaa rakennetaanko se, ja jos rakennetaan, niin millä aikataululla.

Tunnelin kannattavuutta voisi miettiä myös siltä kannalta, että mitä etuja se tarjoaa nykyiseen  (tai oikeastaan tulevaan) lauttaliikenteeseen verrattuna. Kymmenen (tai kymmenien) vuoden päästä lauttaliikennekin tulee olemaan eri tasolla kuin nykyisin, vanhat hitaat lautat on korvattu uudemmilla tarkoituksenmukaisilla lautoilla ja pienemmät pika-aluksetkin uudemmilla. Lisäksi satamatoiminnot tehostuvat. Sähköinen lipunmyynti vähentää tarvetta olla paljon ennen lähtöä satamassa ja passivapaus mahdollistaa esimerkiksi useiden ovien käytön lautoista poistuttaessa.

Siitäkin huolimatta rautatietunneli tarjonnee yhteyden, joka on yli tunnin nopeampi lauttaan verrattuna (kun huomioidaan sekin, että junalla on huomattavan kattava asemaverkko). Tämä varmasti houkuttelee matkustajia, vaikka lauttaliikennekään tuskin loppuu. Toki paljon riippuu myös lippujen hinnasta.

Jos tunnelin yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä ajatellaan, niin yksi tapa arvottaa niitä on miettiä, paljonko se mahdollistaa aikasäästöjä. Jos vaikka nykyiset matkustajat siirtyisivät junaan, siitä tulisi ehkä kymmenen miljoonan tunnin aikasäästöt vuodessa (reilun tunnin säästö kaikista 6 miljoonasta matkasta), mikä tarkoittaisi rahassa yli sadan miljoonan "säästöjä", jos ajan arvona pidetään vaikkapa 10 euroa tunnilta. Sillä saisi parin miljardin tunnelille viiden prosentin koron. Tämä on tietenkin vähän tällaista käsien heiluttelua, kun ei tiedetä, paljonko tuolla tunnelilla tulisi olemaan käyttäjiä (tai edes sitä, paljonko se tunneli maksaa), mutta kertonee ehkä, millä hehtaarilla liikutaan.

Ja kun sitten vielä muistetaan, että tavaraliikennettäkin tuolla välillä kulkee melkoisen paljon, niin voidaan sanoa että kyllä se tunneli saattaa hyvinkin olla kannattava. Olettaen, että rakennuskustannukset pysyvät kurissa ja taloudellinen kehitys suotuisana.

Kari

----------


## kemkim

> Siitäkin huolimatta rautatietunneli tarjonnee yhteyden, joka on yli tunnin nopeampi lauttaan verrattuna (kun huomioidaan sekin, että junalla on huomattavan kattava asemaverkko). Tämä varmasti houkuttelee matkustajia, vaikka lauttaliikennekään tuskin loppuu. Toki paljon riippuu myös lippujen hinnasta.


Nopein laivayhteys olisi teknisesti mahdollista noin tunnissa huippunopealla kantosiipialuksella. Jos juna vetäisee tuon välin puolessa tunnissa ja tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, niin tietysti se on parempi kuin laiva. Vaihdottomasti kun ei laivaan pääse, eikä ihan helposti rautatietä rakenneta satamaan Helsingissäkään.

----------


## Kari

> Nopein laivayhteys olisi teknisesti mahdollista noin tunnissa huippunopealla kantosiipialuksella. Jos juna vetäisee tuon välin puolessa tunnissa ja tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, niin tietysti se on parempi kuin laiva. Vaihdottomasti kun ei laivaan pääse, eikä ihan helposti rautatietä rakenneta satamaan Helsingissäkään.


Varmaankin näin. Mutta tuo kantosiipialuskaan ei ole ongelmaton, koska ne eivät usein voi kulkea pahemmassa merenkäynnissä tai jäissä. Tämä on nykyistenkin pika-alusten ongelma, nekun ovat varsin epäluotettavia varsinkin syysmyrskyjen aikaan ja talvella. Lisäksi rahdin kuljetus moisilla härveleillä olisi varmaankin ongelmallista (ja varmaankin myös polttoaineenkulutus).

Varmaan voidaan lähteä siitä, että pari tuntia tuohon matkaan tulee tuhrautumaan tulevaisuudessakin. Mutta sekin on tietysti jo vähemmän kuin nykyisillä hitailla lautoilla, jotka käyttävät yli kolme tuntia.

Kari

----------


## Count

Asiaa vähän sivuten kun muistaakseni aiemmilla sivuilla tästäkin on puhuttu...

Kävinpä tänään Pansion satamassa josta ajelee junalautta Saksaan. Sataman pihalta on alettu ratapihan raiteistoa purkaa ja tilalle tulee varastohalli nykyisen telinvaihtohallin eteen. 

Finnlinesin osalta junalaivarahti alkaa siis olla jo melkolailla mennyttä aikaa, eikä tiettävästi SeaWindilläkään kovin runsaasti enää vaunuja liiku.

Ilmeisesti junalauttatoiminta ei ole järin kannattavaa telinvaihtoineen ym. hässäköineen joten en tiedä olisiko tunnelinkaan tapauksessa järkevää lähteä sille linjalle, että telit vaihdettaisiin joko Suomessa tai Tallinnassa. Itse ehkä asiaa tarkemmin tuntematta voisin pitää hyvänä ideana vetää tunneli(t) ja niiden raiteet normaalileveyksisinä ja liikennöidä kokonaan omalla kalustollaan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Lisäksi on joidenkin taloudellis- poliittisten reunaehtojen täytyttävä ennen kuin hankkeeseenon järkeä ryhtyä


Tässä on kyllä ilmeinen muna vai kana -ongelma, sillä tunneli edistäisi miltei kaikkien näiden "tavoitteiden" saavuttamista - lainausmerkit siksi, etten ole ihan vakuuttunut näiden esittämiesi ajatusten toivottavuudesta tai tarpeellisuudesta.

----------


## kemkim

> Ilmeisesti junalauttatoiminta ei ole järin kannattavaa telinvaihtoineen ym. hässäköineen


Mihin edes koko junalauttatoimintaa tarvitaan? Eikö ole helpompaa laivata kontit junista laivoihin ja toisessa päässä laivoista juniin? Konttilaivathan voivat kuljettaa niitä kontteja niin rekoista kuin junistakin, kaikki yhdessä laivassa. Ei tarvita mitään erityisiä junalaivoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin edes koko junalauttatoimintaa tarvitaan? Eikö ole helpompaa laivata kontit junista laivoihin ja toisessa päässä laivoista juniin? Konttilaivathan voivat kuljettaa niitä kontteja niin rekoista kuin junistakin, kaikki yhdessä laivassa. Ei tarvita mitään erityisiä junalaivoja.


Olet oikeassa että kontit ovat monessasuhteessa kätevämpiä ja tehokkaampia, mutta on olemassa tavaroita joita ei voi konteissa oikein kuljettaa, tai tulee hankalaksi eikä ole eriityisen tahokasta. Esim kemikaleja, irtotavaraa ja pitkiä tavaroita. Konttien kanssa esiintyy myös kaikenlaista ongelmaa, ne rikkoontuvat, tavara särkyy helpommin jos kuormausvaiheita on monia, ja kontteja on aika helppo varastaa verrattuna junanvaunuun esim.  

Useimmilla maailman junalautoilla kulkee myös matkustajajunavuoroja, mikä on omiaan lisäämään kaukojunan kilpailukykyä vesistöjä ylittävillä reiteillä busseihin ja yksityisautoihin varrattuna. Matkustajat voivat oleskella koko matkan samassa junassa eikä matkatavaroita tarvitse kannella satamissa.

Suomen junalauttaliikenteen ongelmia ovat olleet liian pitkät reitit (Turku-Tukholma sekä Hanko/Turku-Travemünde) , jolloin syntyy toiseen suuntaan liikaa tyhjien vaunujen kuljettamista, mikä syö kannattavuutta. Optimaalinen reitti junalautalle kestää 1-4 h. Jos on alle 1 h, niin kannattaa jo rakentaa silta, jos yli 5, niin tyhjistä vaunuista tulee jo ongelma, ja sama lautta ei ehdi kulkea kuin yhden edestakaisen matkan/vuorokausi. Helsinki-Tallinna väli osuisi juuri optimaaliseen rakoon, samoin Vaasa-Uumaja. Nämä sopisivat myös matkustajajunaliikenteelle, vrt esim Ruotsin ja Saksan väli Trelleborg-Sassniz joka kestää 3 h. Pitäsi vain saada tänne sellainen varustamo joka on tosissaan kiinnostunut. Nykyistä Tallink-Siljaa ei taida kiinnostaa, mutta eteläisellä itämerellä operoiva Scandlines voisi olla aivan toinen juttu. Scandlines-varustamohan perustettiin aikoinaan entsisistä Tanskan, Saksan ja Ruotsin rautateiden junalauttadivisioonista, joten heillä on ainakin kalustoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Rainer kysyi jokin aika sitten, mitä matkustajaliikenne Tunnelissa maksaisi. Rautatien aika -kirjan artikkeliin viime vuonna laskin, että yhden junamatkan hinta on 0,5 euroa, kun liikenteessä on 15 junaparia päivässä ja yksi juna tarjoaa 600 istumapaikkaa. Tämä siis on tarjonnan hinta. Jos kysyntä on vaikka vain puolet tarjonnasta, jokaisesta matkasta täytyy saada yksi euro kulujen kattamiseksi.

Edellä oleva on siis junaliikenteen tuotantokustannus. Operaattori haluaa tietenkin kerätä katteita mm. osakkaille jaettavaa osinkoa varten. Ja tunnelin käytöstä maksetaan jotain sille, joka tunnelin kustantaa ja ylläpitää.

Jos pikainen talousarvio halutaan, niin oletetaan, että:
kysyntä on puolet tarjonnasta = tuotantokustannus 1 operaattorin katevaatimus on 50 % myyntihinnasta eli toinen eurotunnelin käyttömaksu on puolet operoinnin hinnasta eli 0,5  matkustajatunneli maksaa 3 mrd. ja se kuoletetaan 40 vuodessa 5 % korolla, eli vuosimaksu on 175 Mvuodessa junalla on 3,3 miljoonaa matkaa (noin puolet nykyisistä laivamatkoista)henkilöliikenteen osuus tunnelin kapasiteetin käytöstä on 66 %
Näillä tiedoilla yhden henkilöjunamatkan kustannukset ovat noin 37,5 . Jos siis alle tunnin matkasta maksetaan näin paljon, operaattori tekee hyvää voittoa ja tunneli maksetaan 5 %:n lainakorolla sijoittajalle 40 vuodessa. Veronmaksajat siis eivät kustanna tätä toisin kuin länsimetron tai Marjaradan tunnelihankkeet.

Toisin päin voidaan ajatella vertaamalla työmatkailuun Mäntsälästä. Kuukauden junalippu maksaa noin 170 . Tallinnaan on hieman pidempi matka, joten lippu saanee maksaa vähän enemmän, esim. 190 . Kuukauden työmatkoille jaettuna lippu maksaisi matkaa kohden 4 euroa (ilman alv:tä). Tällöin lipunhinnasta ei jää kuin 1,5  tunnelin kuoletukseen, joten tunneli jäisi suurimmaksi osaksi yhteiskunnan maksettavaksi - kuten KAIKKI liikennehankeet Suomessa ovat 100 %:sti.

Mutta jos sitten otetaan vielä kolmas näkökulma. Nykyään virolainen joka käy töissä Hesan seudulla ja vuokraa asunnon maksanee viikonloppuisista matkoistaan ja asunnosta ehkä yhteensä 400-500 euroa. Jospa hän maksaisi 500 euroa tunnelijunasta matkustaessaan päivittäin, hän maksaisi veroitta matkaa kohden 10,5 . Tällöin tunnelin kuoletukseen jäisi 8 /matka. Se on 23 % tunnelin kuoletuskuluista matkustajaliikenteen osalta.

Todennäköinen ongelma olisi kuitenkin liikenteen kysynnän vuorokausivaihtelu. Jos nyt pendelöijiä on 10.000, sellaisen määrän kuljettamiseen tarvitaan hetkellisesti suuri junamäärä. Jaettuna 2 tunnin ajalle kannattaisi ajaa vaikkapa 1000 istumapaikan junia ja niillä olisi oltava 12 min vuoroväli. Junia olisi oltava 8 kappaletta kierrossa kun tasaisella tunnin vuorotarjonnalla pärjätään 2 junalla. Tämä nostaa juniin sitoutuvaa pääomaa ja siten liikenteen tuotantokustannuksia. Oletuksen mukaisella laskelmalla 2 tunnin kapasiteetti on 1200 hlö, joten voisi ajatella, että vain 1200 henkilöä voi silloin käydä töissä päivittäin. Viikottain pendelöivätkään eivät kaikki mahdu ensimmäisiin mahdollisiin tulo- tai paluujuniin alku- ja loppuviikosta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Todennäköinen ongelma olisi kuitenkin liikenteen kysynnän vuorokausivaihtelu. Jos nyt pendelöijiä on 10.000, sellaisen määrän kuljettamiseen tarvitaan hetkellisesti suuri junamäärä. Jaettuna 2 tunnin ajalle kannattaisi ajaa vaikkapa 1000 istumapaikan junia ja niillä olisi oltava 12 min vuoroväli. Junia olisi oltava 8 kappaletta kierrossa kun tasaisella tunnin vuorotarjonnalla pärjätään 2 junalla. Tämä nostaa juniin sitoutuvaa pääomaa ja siten liikenteen tuotantokustannuksia. Oletuksen mukaisella laskelmalla 2 tunnin kapasiteetti on 1200 hlö, joten voisi ajatella, että vain 1200 henkilöä voi silloin käydä töissä päivittäin. Viikottain pendelöivätkään eivät kaikki mahdu ensimmäisiin mahdollisiin tulo- tai paluujuniin alku- ja loppuviikosta.


Kiitos, tämä oli aika täydentävä vastaus. Kapasiteettiongelmaa lievittäisi ehkä hiukan se, että yhdessä työmatkajuniasa voisi olla paikkoja jopa 2000:lle, jos junat ovat n 10-15 vaunuisia, 2-kerrosvaunuista koostuvia, ja osa kalustosta käytettäisiin joka tapauksessa muulla rataverkolla ruuhkien ulkopuolella. 

Laskitko jotenkin väärin, kun mun laskelmieni mukaan n klo 0600-0800 jos joka 12. minuutti lähtee yksi 2000-paikkainen sukkulajuna, niin se tunneli välittäisi silloin 20000 matkustajaa/suunta ruuhkahuippuna, ei mikään mitäänsanomaton luku, melkein metron tasoa. 




> Mutta jos sitten otetaan vielä kolmas näkökulma. Nykyään virolainen joka käy töissä Hesan seudulla ja vuokraa asunnon maksanee viikonloppuisista matkoistaan ja asunnosta ehkä yhteensä 400-500 euroa. Jospa hän maksaisi 500 euroa tunnelijunasta matkustaessaan päivittäin, hän maksaisi veroitta matkaa kohden 10,5 . Tällöin tunnelin kuoletukseen jäisi 8 /matka. Se on 23 % tunnelin kuoletuskuluista matkustajaliikenteen osalta.


Tämän minä näen toistaiseksi eniten kannattavuutta rajoittavana tekijänä. 20 vuoden päästä, jos tunneli olisi olemassa ja maiden välillä ei olisi merkittävää elintasoeroa, tulee Tallinnasssa todenäköisesti asuminen maksamaan yhtä paljon kuin Helsingissä. Kukaan täysjärkinen ei suostuisi maksamaan nykyrahassa 500  enemmän/kk  siiitä että saisi asua Suomenlahden toisella rannalla kuin millä työpaikka on. 

Oletetaan että 20 vuoden päästä on Helsingin seutua vaivaavasta asuntokuplasta onnistuttu jopa hallitusti päästämään ilmat pois, kun on rakennettu kaikki uudet suunnitellut lähiöt, mm Sipooseen, Histaan ja Marja-Vantaalle, ja raideliikenneyhteydet niihin. Silloin virolainen, jonka työpaikka on Suomessa muuttaa perheineen Suomeen eikä ala pendelöimään Suomenlahden poikki, ja päinvastoin tekee suomalainen jonka työpaikka on Virossa. Ne kuljetusvolyymit jotka tunneli tarvitsee kustantaaksen itsensä pitää otttaa pääosin muista kuin työmatkaliikenteestä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Tähän voisi huomauttaa, että Tanskan ja Ruotsin välillä ei ole merkittävää elintasoeroa, mutta silti pendelöinnistä on tullut huomattavan yleistä. Veikkaisinkin, ettei henkilöliikenteen määrä korreloi elintasoerojen kanssa, vaan taloudellisen toimeliaisuuden kanssa. Kun Suomen ja Viron ja Venäjän taloudet kasvavat ja elintaso nousee, lisääntyvät sekä liikematkailu että turismi. Sama koskee tavaraliikennettä, sillä maailmankauppa kasvaa yleistä talouskasvua nopeammin. On siis kaikki syyt olettaa, että tunnelin käyttöaste nousee tasaisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laskitko jotenkin väärin, kun mun laskelmieni mukaan n klo 0600-0800 jos joka 12. minuutti lähtee yksi 2000-paikkainen sukkulajuna, niin se tunneli välittäisi silloin 20000 matkustajaa/suunta ruuhkahuippuna, ei mikään mitäänsanomaton luku, melkein metron tasoa.


Mitähän tarkoitat?

12 minuutin vuorovälillä tuntikapasiteetti on 5 x junan paikkamäärä. Jos tunnissa halutaan kuljettaa 5000 ihmistä, yhden junan paikkamäärän on oltava 1000. Jos lasketaan Sm-yksikköinä (200 istumapaikkaa), on ajettava 5 Sm-yksikön junia. 2-kerrosvaunut ovat maailmalla paikallisjunaliikenteessä suosittuja juuri tästä syystä, eli junapituuteen nähden saadaan enemmän paikkoja.

Sivuhuomautuksena sanon, että tuollaista säännöllistä 1000 hlö:n junan liikennettä ei kannata hoitaa nykyisten Sm-paikallisjunien tapaisilla junilla, vaan Sm5:n tyyppisellä ratkaisulla eli suuremmalla yksikkökoolla.




> 20 vuoden päästä, jos tunneli olisi olemassa ja maiden välillä ei olisi merkittävää elintasoeroa, tulee Tallinnasssa todenäköisesti asuminen maksamaan yhtä paljon kuin Helsingissä. Kukaan täysjärkinen ei suostuisi maksamaan nykyrahassa 500  enemmän/kk  siiitä että saisi asua Suomenlahden toisella rannalla kuin millä työpaikka on.


Vertasinkin jo aiemmin siihen, että tänään ja Suomessa moni ihminen valitsee asuinpaikakseen Mäntsälän (tai Lahden) josta käy töissä Helsingissä. Kuten Kosmopoliitta aivan oikein kirjoitti, ei pendelöinti poistu aineellisen elintason nousun myötä, vaan kasvaa. Syyt pendelöintiin vain vaihtuvat verrattuna nykyiseen palkkatasoeroon.

Tässä yhteydessä on toisaalta hyvä huomauttaa, että tunnelilla on myös ympäristönäkökulmista negatiivinen efekti. Sehän tukee päivittäisen matkustaminen kasvua, mikä on kestävän kehityksen vastaista. Yksinkertaisesti ajatellen on parempi, että virolainen matkustaa vain kerran viikossa eikä päivittäin. Tosin vastapainona on kysymys siitä, onko ympäristön kannalta suurempi kuorma toinen asunto kuin matkustaminen. Tai onko viikottainen laivamatka ympristölle suurempi kuorma kuin päivittäinen junamatka.

Nämä ovat asioita, joita tunnelin YVA:ssa tulee selvittää. Sillä kysymys ei ole pelkästään siitä, onko jokin hyvä vai huono, vaan siitä, että joudumme pakosta tekemään valintoja, joissa valitaan vähemmän huono. Sekin on parempi, jos kerran hvyä ratkaisu ei ole mahdollinen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vertasinkin jo aiemmin siihen, että tänään ja Suomessa moni ihminen valitsee asuinpaikakseen Mäntsälän (tai Lahden) josta käy töissä Helsingissä. Kuten Kosmopoliitta aivan oikein kirjoitti, ei pendelöinti poistu aineellisen elintason nousun myötä, vaan kasvaa. Syyt pendelöintiin vain vaihtuvat verrattuna nykyiseen palkkatasoeroon.


Näinhän se pitkässä juoksussa menee. Ihmisillä on niin monta erilaista henk. kohtaista syytä siihen miksi asuu eri paikkakunnalal kuin työpaikka, ja asuntojen hinta tai erot joidenkin hyödykkeiden hinnoissa eivät aina ratkaise.

Silloin kun pendelöinti on suhteessa halpaa muihin menoihin, niin sitä harrastetaan. 170 /kk kuulostaa vielä kohtuuhintaiselta, mutta 500 ? Kuka tosissaan maksaisi niin paljon/kk että pääsee joka päivä kotiinsa Suomenlahden poikki? Joku Anu Saagim ja Ristomatti Ratia ehkä, mutta löytyykö sellaisia tarpeeksi, ja onko silloin mieltä koko hommassa?




> Tässä yhteydessä on toisaalta hyvä huomauttaa, että tunnelilla on myös ympäristönäkökulmista negatiivinen efekti. Sehän tukee päivittäisen matkustaminen kasvua, mikä on kestävän kehityksen vastaista. Yksinkertaisesti ajatellen on parempi, että virolainen matkustaa vain kerran viikossa eikä päivittäin. Tosin vastapainona on kysymys siitä, onko ympäristön kannalta suurempi kuorma toinen asunto kuin matkustaminen. Tai onko viikottainen laivamatka ympristölle suurempi kuorma kuin päivittäinen junamatka.


Itse ajattelen niin, että juna on sen verran ympäristöystävällinen vaihtoehto, että se ei jää siitä kiinni, rakennetaanko tunneli vai ei. 

Mutta jos oletetaan, että pendelöijillä on keskimäärin niin korkea elintaso, että he käyttävät ylimääräiset rahansa kaukana tuotettuun gourmet-ruokaan, matkustavat usein kaukokohteisiin lentäen, on koko koti täynnä sähköä kuluttavaa elektroniikkaa,ja monta autoa huvilansa tallissa, niin silloin ei ympäristö kiitä.

Jos tunneli sensijaan mahdollistaisi "taviksille" lomamatkoja junalla Suomesta keski-Eurooppaan ja Välimerelle asti, ilman että täytyy matkustaa sinne lentokoneella, niin se taas vaikuttaisi myönteisesti ympäristöön.



> Nämä ovat asioita, joita tunnelin YVA:ssa tulee selvittää. Sillä kysymys ei ole pelkästään siitä, onko jokin hyvä vai huono, vaan siitä, että joudumme pakosta tekemään valintoja, joissa valitaan vähemmän huono. Sekin on parempi, jos kerran hvyä ratkaisu ei ole mahdollinen.


Noinhan se on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Anteeksi nyt tunnelifanit, mutta onkohan tällainen tunneli ylipäätänsä taloudellisesti mahdollinen. Joku laski hinnaksi 2500 miljoonaa euroa, elikkä 20 vuoden kuoletusajalla vielä ilman korkoja täytyisi pelkästään tunnelin kiinteiden kulujen tuotoksi tulla 342000 euroa joka ikinen päivä. Ja sen päälle käyttömenot, investoinnit junakalustoon ja rataverkkoon molemmin puolin rantaa. Elikkä jos oikein utopistisesti 10000 matkustajaa tai rahtiyksikköä kulkisi per päivä, pitäisi tulla kaikilta yli 40 euroa per suunta, onko ihmisillä edes halua tällaiseen. Jos vertaa Juutinraumaan tai Englannin kanaaliin, niin kummallakin välillä vieläkin laivat vievät oman osansa ja niin kävisi varmaan nytkin, joku Lindaline möisi herkästi lippuja 20 e / suunta ja Eckerö hitaampaan paattiin kympillä. Ja uskaltaisiko kaikki edes lähteä matkustelemaan meren alla, olen aivan varma, että tämäkin karsisi asiakkaita.

----------


## kouvo

Louhintamurskeesta Helsingin matalalle rakennettavan tekosaaren rakennusoikeuksien arvoksi on karkeasti arvioitu 2 miljardia escoa, eiköhän siitä lohkea aikamoinen potti tunnelin taloudellista kannattavuutta tukemaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Louhintamurskeesta Helsingin matalalle rakennettavan tekosaaren rakennusoikeuksien arvoksi on karkeasti arvioitu 2 miljardia escoa, eiköhän siitä lohkea aikamoinen potti tunnelin taloudellista kannattavuutta tukemaan.


Tuo tekosaari kuulostaa vähän narulla työntämisestä. Ensiksi tarvitaan ne 2 miljardia että saadaan se tunneli tehtyä ja iso mokoma lisää että sadaan tekosaarelle kunnallistekniikka ja muu infrastruktuuri, ja sekään ei takaa tuottoa. Sitten kun tontteja aletaan myydä, voi käydäkin niin ettei kukaan halua maksaa niistä pyydettyä hintaa, vaan niistä irtoaa vain puoli miljardia kaiken kaikkiaan. Suomi ei ole mikään Dubai. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Ja uskaltaisiko kaikki edes lähteä matkustelemaan meren alla, olen aivan varma, että tämäkin karsisi asiakkaita.


Onhan nitä ihmisiä olemassa, jotka eivät uskalla matkustaa laivalla tai lentokoneella. Milläs he nykyisin Tallinnaan pääsevät?

----------


## Ertsu

> Anteeksi nyt tunnelifanit, mutta onkohan tällainen tunneli ylipäätänsä taloudellisesti mahdollinen. Joku laski hinnaksi 2500 miljoonaa euroa, elikkä 20 vuoden kuoletusajalla vielä ilman korkoja täytyisi pelkästään tunnelin kiinteiden kulujen tuotoksi tulla 342000 euroa joka ikinen päivä.


Onhan Suomessa jo nyt yhteensä kilometrikaupalla tunneleita. Rautatie- ja maantietunneleita. En vain löytänyt Googlesta niiden yhteismäärää.
Miten ne ovat taloudellisesti mahdollisia ?? Kuka niiden kannattavuutta laskee ?
Junamatkustajat tietysti kuolettavat rautatietunnelin hintaa, mutta kuka maksaa maantietunnelin. Olen sellaisissa joskus ajellut, mutta en kertaakaan sellaisessa, missä perittäisiin eri maksu tunnelin suulla molemmissa päissä.

Eiköhän Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli rahoitettaisi Suomen, Baltian maiden ja EU:n kesken ?? Junamatkustajat ja tavaran lähettäjät osallistuisivat kustannuksiin sitten jälkikäteen.

Helsinki-Tallinna -tunnelissa olisi vielä se hyvä puoli, että se avaisi junayhteyden koko Eurooppaan, eikä vain Tallinnaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Uskoisin Helsinki - Tallinna -tunnelin olevan investointina sekä kannattava että kannatettava perustuen sekä täällä esitettyihin laskelmiin että omaan intuitioon. Oikein toteutettuna ja hyödynnettynä (=siten että mahdollisimman monentyyppinen liikenne sen läpi on mahdollista, mukaanlukien toivomani "Lapland Express" Rovaniemi-Pariisi) se todella lisäisi taloudellisen toimeliaisuuden mahdollisuuksia, suurentaisi markkina- ja työssäkäyntialuetta ja liittäisi Suomen tiiviimmin Eurooppaan sekä tavaralogistiikan että henkilöliikenteen näkökulmista.

----------


## Ertsu

Hyvä idea, mutta "Lapland-Express" Rovaniemi-Pariisi vaatisi jotain erikoisjärjestelyjä Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla. Raideleveys nimittäin muuttuu siinä kohdassa. Olisiko matkustajien siirtyminen toiseen junaan teknisesti helpoin toteuttaa ?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyvä idea, mutta "Lapland-Express" Rovaniemi-Pariisi vaatisi jotain erikoisjärjestelyjä Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla. Raideleveys nimittäin muuttuu siinä kohdassa. Olisiko matkustajien siirtyminen toiseen junaan teknisesti helpoin toteuttaa ?


Aiheesta on keskusteltu yksityiskohtaisesti aiemmin tässä ketjussa. Käytännössä mielestäni tämä juna pitäisi liikennöidä vaihtuvaraidevälisellä suurnopeuskalustolla. Matkustajia ei pidä siirtymisellä vaivata. Kimpsujen ja kampsujen kerääminen, raahaaminen viereiseen junaan ja uudelleen paikoilleen asettautuminen kesken makoisten yöunien (tai torkkujen) ei vain yksinkertaisesti toimi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Aiheesta on keskusteltu yksityiskohtaisesti aiemmin tässä ketjussa. Käytännössä mielestäni tämä juna pitäisi liikennöidä vaihtuvaraidevälisellä suurnopeuskalustolla. Matkustajia ei pidä siirtymisellä vaivata. Kimpsujen ja kampsujen kerääminen, raahaaminen viereiseen junaan ja uudelleen paikoilleen asettautuminen kesken makoisten yöunien (tai torkkujen) ei vain yksinkertaisesti toimi.


Olisiko sinulla mitään kuvaa tai kaaviota, miten tuollainen vaihtuvaraidevälinen kalusto toimii ? Jossain kuvassa olen nähnyt, että telejä vaihdetaan, kun raideleveys muuttuu. Onko hiljattain keksitty joku parempi ratkaisu ??

----------


## vristo

> Onko hiljattain keksitty joku parempi ratkaisu ??


Esimerkiksi espanjalaisen Talgon ratkaisu on tällainen: linkki.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olisiko sinulla mitään kuvaa tai kaaviota, miten tuollainen vaihtuvaraidevälinen kalusto toimii ? Jossain kuvassa olen nähnyt, että telejä vaihdetaan, kun raideleveys muuttuu. Onko hiljattain keksitty joku parempi ratkaisu ??


En sittenkään löytänyt sitä aikaisempaa keskustelua, vain tämän repliikin
http://jlf.fi/f20/874-helsinki-talli...html#post46428
joka viittaisi että keskustelua käytiin jossain toisessa ketjussa aiemmin.

En ole alan asiantuntija, joten en pysty tarjoamaan kauheasti lisätietoa. Sen muistan kyllä, että todennäköisesti eniten kokemusta vaihtuvaraidevälikalustosta on espanjalaisella Talgolla. Rahtiliikenteessä käsittääkseni tosiaan vaihdetaan telejä, mutta se on hidasta ja hankalaa puuhaa.

Aidossa vaihtuvaraidevälikalustossa ei vaihdeta telejä vaan siirretään pyörien sijaintia ajamalla erityisen raidevälinvaihtolaitteen kautta. Olen matkustanut kerran Catalàn Talgolla Barcelonasta Montpellieriin, jossa raideleveyden vaihto tehtiin Portboun raja-asemalla juuri ennen Espanjasta Ranskan-puoleiselle raja-asemalle (Cerbère) ajoa. Kokemus on, että juna vetelehtii paikassa pienoisen tovin (tosin osa ajasta meni kyllä veturin vaihtoon) ja sitten ajellaan hitaasti läpi tuosta laitteesta kovasti kirskuen.

----------


## late-

> Kokemus on, että juna vetelehtii paikassa pienoisen tovin (tosin osa ajasta meni kyllä veturin vaihtoon) ja sitten ajellaan hitaasti läpi tuosta laitteesta kovasti kirskuen.


Veturin vaihdon syytä en tuossa tapauksessa tunne, mutta toki veturinkin raideleveys voidaan muuttaa. Itse muutosoperaatio kestää 1-2 minuuttia junaa kohden. Kokonaisviivytys on tietysti hiukan suurempi.

Youtubesta löytyy sekä esittelyvideo että vierestä kuvattu video äänien kanssa.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Oh wow, tuohan näyttää upealta. En edes tiennyt että moinen olisi mahdollista. Kuinkas sähköjärjestelmien yhteensopivuus Suomen sähköjärjestelmästä Viron/Latvian/Liettuan/Puolan ja Saksan välillä? Rail Baltican toteutumisessa oleellista on, että samalla kalustolla voidaan ajaa koko matka.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuinkas sähköjärjestelmien yhteensopivuus Suomen sähköjärjestelmästä Viron/Latvian/Liettuan/Puolan ja Saksan välillä? Rail Baltican toteutumisessa oleellista on, että samalla kalustolla voidaan ajaa koko matka.


Ei ole ongelma. Keski-Euroopassa ajetaan monivirtajärjestelmillä varustettuja junia, jotka osaavat kulkea useilla eri jännitteillä ja vaihtaa sitä lennossa mennessään rajan yli.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Löytyi hyvä kartta euroopan rautateiden sähköjärjestelmistä:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Europe

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content050ED




> Yle 15.08.2008
> 
> Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelin selvitystyöt käyntiin tänä vuonna
> 15.08.2008
> 
> 
> 
> Helsinki-Tallinna rautatietunnelista tehdään toteutettavuusselvitys tänä vuonna.
> 
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> 10) Rautatietunneli Helsingistä Tallinnaan. Kauko- ja tavaraliikennettä varten. Ei toteutettu vielä.


Tämä kuvastaa, miten Tallinnan tunneli on ymmärretty täysin väärin. Tallinnan tunnelin potentiaali ei ole yöjunapari Berliiniin ja pari tavarajunaparia, vaan 7.000.000 vuosittaista laivamatkaa Suomenlahden poikki. Ja kun matka H:gin ja Tallinnan välillä kestää tunnin, potentiaalinen matkamäärä on vielä suurempi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä kuvastaa, miten Tallinnan tunneli on ymmärretty täysin väärin. Tallinnan tunnelin potentiaali ei ole yöjunapari Berliiniin ja pari tavarajunaparia, vaan 7.000.000 vuosittaista laivamatkaa Suomenlahden poikki. Ja kun matka H:gin ja Tallinnan välillä kestää tunnin, potentiaalinen matkamäärä on vielä suurempi.


En ole ymmärtänyt väärin. Tarkoitin "kaukoliikenteellä" tässä tapauksessa myös pelkkiä Tallinnan ja Helsingin välisiä matkoja. Onhan etäisyyskin n 75 km. Tunneli toteutunee kunhan varmuudella löytyy sellainen kuluttajasegmentti joka riittä täyttämään tunnelin monta kertaa päiväsä kulkevat heilurijunat ja jolla on varaa maksaa työmatkastaan 20 /päivä, eli 400 /kk. Vastaa Helsinki-Tampere kuukausilipun hintaa.

Jotta vielä selviäisi tunneli-investoinnin mittasuhteet ja vaikutukset, niin tunnelirata Tallinnan maksaisi suurin piirtein yhtä paljon kuin ELSA-rata Helsingistä Turkuun tai HELI-rata Helsingistä itärajalle. Kaikki kolme lyhentäisivät matka-ajan Helsinkiin tunnilla, tunneli Tallinnasta, ELSA  Turusta ja Salosta ja  HELI Pietarista ja Kotkan seudulta. Lisääkö ELSA ja HELI pendelöintiä Turun seudulta/Pietarista/Viipurista/Kotkan seudulta Helsinkiin? Varmaan lisäävät, mutta eivät nin paljon että olisivat kannattavia hankkeita tällä hetkellä, ei ainakaan RHK:n mukaan. OK Venäjä ei kuulu EU:hun eikä ole odotettavissa muutenkaan päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä itärajan yli, mutta Turun seudulla asuu lähes yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Tallinnassa, ja päälle tulisivat myös pendelöijät Lohjalta Helsinkiin. Jos ELSA:aa ei kannata rakentaa, niin miksi tunneli Tallinnaan olisi kannattavampi? Ymmärrän että Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä matkustaa myös turisteja, ehkä enemmän kuin Turkuun, mutta saako niistä ratkaisevaa vetoapua? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ELSA:aa ei kannata rakentaa, niin miksi tunneli Tallinnaan olisi kannattavampi?


Se, että ELSA ei palvele päivittäistä tai päivittäistä korvaavaa viikottaista liikkumista kuten Tallinnan tunneli. Tallinnan tunnelin paikallisjunaliikennettä voi verrata hyvin vaikka Mäntsälän liikenteeseen. Mäntsälä vain on niin pieni paikka, että liikenteen volyymi jää kymmenesosaan Tallinnan liikenteestä.

Minulla ei ole käytössäni tilastoja nykyisen laivamatkailun matkojen tarkoituksesta, mutta yleisesti on tiedossa, että täällä on töissä runsaasti virolaisia, joiden kodit ja perheet ovat Virossa. Laivamatka on liian pitkä päivittäiseen liikkumiseen, joten he liikkuvat viikottain. Matkakuluissa säästetään, mutta majoituskuluissa hävitään.

Olen arvioinut kannattavuutta jo kauan sitten Rautatien aika -kirjassa. Tunnelin junaliikenne on suunnilleen lipputuloilla katettavaa jopa investointi huomioon ottaen jo nykyisillä matkamäärillä ja laivalippujen hinnoilla. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että jos viikottainen matkustaminen muuttuu päivittäiseksi, matkamäärän lisäys alentaa tarvittavaa lipun hintaa. Nyt maksetaan 3 tuntia kestävästä matkasta, sitten tunnin matkasta. Näin suuri matka-aikaero vaikuttaa jo merkittävästi matkustushalukkuuteen ja siten matkatuotokseen.

Tallinnan tunnelia pitää verrata Ison Beltin siltaan, joka on tehnyt Kööpenhaminasta ja Skånesta yhtenäisen talous- ja työssäkäyntialueen. Lauttaliikenteen aikaan siellä oli samantyyppinen tilanne kuin nyt Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä. Kaukoliikennettä palelevat yhteydet, kuten radat Pietariin tai Turkuun tai Kanaalin tunneli ovat eri asiat ja ne on arvioitava eri perustein.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, että ELSA ei palvele päivittäistä tai päivittäistä korvaavaa viikottaista liikkumista kuten Tallinnan tunneli. Tallinnan tunnelin paikallisjunaliikennettä voi verrata hyvin vaikka Mäntsälän liikenteeseen. Mäntsälä vain on niin pieni paikka, että liikenteen volyymi jää kymmenesosaan Tallinnan liikenteestä.


Kyllä mielestäni voi verrata ihan täysin. Turusta kestää nyt kulkea junalla Helsinkiin 1h45 min-2 h, ja reitillä on monta pendelöijää jo nyt. Kuukausilipun hinta on 400 . Jos ELSA rakennettaisiin, lyhenisi matka-aika päästä päähän yhteen tuntiin, ainakin n 200 km/h kulkevalla IC-junalla. Lisäksi juna pysähtyy Kupittaalla, Salossa, Espoossa ja Pasilassa, ja uuden ELSA-radan varrella olisivat myös Lohja ja Hista. Pendelöintiä ei esiintyisi pelkästään Turusta Helsinkiin päin vaan myös toiseen suuntaan, mm Salon Nokian laitoksiin kulkee nykyäänkin väkeä töihin pk-seudulta asti joka päivä. Junan kanssa kilpailee lähinnä oma auto, varsinkin kun uusi moottoritie valmistuu nyt. Bussi kilpailee vain hinoilla, mutta ei mukavuudessa eikä nopeudella. 

Tallinnasta kestää kulkea laivalla (Tallink Star-tyyppinen autolautta) 2 h ja katamaraanilla 1h 30 min. Päälle tulevat matkat satamista varsinaisiin kohteitisiin. Matkalipun hinta Star-laivaan maksaa 23 /suunta. Kuukausikortteja ei ole, mutta jos olisi, niin hinta asettuisi luokkaan 500-600 /kk. Tunnelilla matka-aika kaupunkien keskustojen välillä lyhenisi kaupunkien keskustojen välillä n 45 minuuttiin, ja junasta pääsisi ulos sekä Tallinnan että Helsingin päässä parilla muullakin asemalla kuin kaupunkien keskusrautatieasemilla. Matkat asemilta varsinaisiin kohteisiin tulisivat tietenkin lisäksi. 

Miksi laivalla ei kukaan pendelöi nyt, johtuu kaiketi siitä että vaikka laivamatkan kesto säästä rippumatta on saatu puristettua kahteen tuntiin, matkalipun hinta on kuitenkin liian kallis kompensoidakseen asumiskustannuksia. Kukaan ei lisäksi tiedä mihin suuntaan asumiskustaanukset kehittyvät Tallinnan ja Helsingin seudulla, ja millaisiksi työmarkkinat/palkkataso kehittyvät. Kuvittelisin että 20 vuoden päästä sekä asuminen että palkat että elinkustannukset olisivat Helsingisä että Tallinnassa samaa tasoa. Mikä tosissaan ruokkisi pendelöintiä voisi olla että Virossa jotkut verot olisivat alemmat kuin Suomessa, mutta sosiaaliturva ja julkiset palvelut ehkä vähän heikompia, mutta että Virossa asuvat Suomen kansalaiset pystyisivät hyödyntämään Suomen julkisia palveluja. Mutta kyllä se kaksoiskaupungin syntyminen tietenkin generoisi muitakin syitä matkustaa kaupunkien välillä vaikka joka päivä, ei vain taloudellisten hyötyjen tavoittelu. Onhan Virossa  vähän "sallivampi ilmapiiri" kuin Suomessa monen asian suhteen. 




> Tallinnan tunnelia pitää verrata Ison Beltin siltaan, joka on tehnyt Kööpenhaminasta ja Skånesta yhtenäisen talous- ja työssäkäyntialueen. Lauttaliikenteen aikaan siellä oli samantyyppinen tilanne kuin nyt Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä. Kaukoliikennettä palelevat yhteydet, kuten radat Pietariin tai Turkuun tai Kanaalin tunneli ovat eri asiat ja ne on arvioitava eri perustein.


Mielestäni tunnelin hinnasta ei voi antaa tarkkoja ennusteita, mutta se tulisi olemaan varmasti Kanaalin tunnelin luokkaa nykyrahassa. Tämän kokoluokan hankeita ei voi toteuttaa pelkästään yksityisrahoituksella. Kanaalin tunneli floppasi ainakin aluksi siksi että kustannukset karkasivat, lainojen korot nousivat ja koska juna kilpaili lähinnä lentoliikenteen kanssa, se ei pystynyt kilpailemaan hinnoilla. Halpalentoyhtiöiden tarjoukset olivat aina halvemmat ja houkuttelivat brittiläisiä "konjakkituristeja" Pariisiin junaa paremmin. Kunnon ranskalainenhan taas ei koskaan mene Englantiin vapaaehtoisesti, joten matkailuliikenne on ollut vähän yksisuuntaista. Vasta viime aikoina lentojen polttoaineiden kallistuessa juna on päässyt oikeuksiinsa.

Olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä, jos tunneli valmistuisi Suomenlahden ali, miten varustamot reagoisivat. Tuskin nekään lopettaisivat liikenteen heti, vaan aloittaisivat armottoman hintasodan. Vaika junat kuljettaisivat suomenlahden poikki myös henkilöautoja ja rekkoja, niin vaarallisten aineiden kuljettamine jäisi yhä autolauttojen vastuulle, ja varustamot tuskin jättäisivät käytämättä tilaisuutta hyväkseen napata osan ainakin turistiliikenteestä. 

Tunnelia puoltavat toki sellaiset seikat kuten riippumattomuus säistä ja polttoaineiden hinnoista ja mahdollisuudet matkustaa junalla kauemmas kuin vain Tallinnaan. Lisäksi ulkopoliittisista syistä tunneli Tallinnaan olisi ehdottomasti täkeämpi hanke kuin esim ELSA- tai HELI-rata. Ainakin minun mielestäni. Josku muu voi olla eri mieltä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> En ole ymmärtänyt väärin. Tarkoitin "kaukoliikenteellä" tässä tapauksessa myös pelkkiä Tallinnan ja Helsingin välisiä matkoja. Onhan etäisyyskin n 75 km.


Tällä logiikalla myös R,H ja Z -junat ovat "kaukoliikennettä".




> Jotta vielä selviäisi tunneli-investoinnin mittasuhteet ja vaikutukset, niin tunnelirata Tallinnan maksaisi suurin piirtein yhtä paljon kuin ELSA-rata Helsingistä Turkuun tai HELI-rata Helsingistä itärajalle.


Aikamoisella hehtaaripyssyllä olet kyllä hankkeiden kustannusarvioita tarkastellut, jos väität että ELSA, HELI ja Tallinnan tunneli maksaisivat suurin piirtein yhtä paljon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällä logiikalla myös R,H ja Z -junat ovat "kaukoliikennettä".


Matkan pituus on juuri ja juuri lähiliikenteen rajoissa, mutta matkalipun hinta Tallinnaan ei sitten enää.

Maiden välisiä rajoja ylittäville junayhteyksille on lisäksi oma kategoriansa: Kansainvälinen  liikenne, joten siinä mielessä väärässä olin.




> Aikamoisella hehtaaripyssyllä olet kyllä hankkeiden kustannusarvioita tarkastellut, jos väität että ELSA, HELI ja Tallinnan tunneli maksaisivat suurin piirtein yhtä paljon.


HELI-rata itärajalle maksaisi 1.2 - 1.7 mrd  RHK:n mukaan, ja Tallinnan rautatietunneli optimistisimmillaan n 2 mrd . Eli missään nimessä halvempi kuin ELSA tai HELI tunneli ei ole. 

Sitä minä ajoin alunperin takaa että tunnelin aikaansaamiseksi pitää löytyä enemmän argumentteja kuin kaupunkien väliset työmatkat ja turismi. Ne voivat olla kaksoiskaupungin synnyttämät hyödyt, ulkopoliittiset ja kauppapoliittiset syyt kuten Suomen rautatieverkon kiinteämpi kytkeminen EU:n rataverkkoon, vaihtoehtona toimininen lentämiselle ja laivalla matkustamiseen itämeren alueen kaupunkien välillä, turvallisuuspoliittiset syyt?

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Mielestäni tunnelin hinnasta ei voi antaa tarkkoja ennusteita, mutta se tulisi olemaan varmasti Kanaalin tunnelin luokkaa nykyrahassa. Tämän kokoluokan hankeita ei voi toteuttaa pelkästään yksityisrahoituksella. Kanaalin tunneli floppasi ainakin aluksi siksi että kustannukset karkasivat, lainojen korot nousivat ja koska juna kilpaili lähinnä lentoliikenteen kanssa, se ei pystynyt kilpailemaan hinnoilla. Halpalentoyhtiöiden tarjoukset olivat aina halvemmat ja houkuttelivat brittiläisiä "konjakkituristeja" Pariisiin junaa paremmin. Kunnon ranskalainenhan taas ei koskaan mene Englantiin vapaaehtoisesti, joten matkailuliikenne on ollut vähän yksisuuntaista. Vasta viime aikoina lentojen polttoaineiden kallistuessa juna on päässyt oikeuksiinsa.
> 
> Olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä, jos tunneli valmistuisi Suomenlahden ali, miten varustamot reagoisivat. Tuskin nekään lopettaisivat liikenteen heti, vaan aloittaisivat armottoman hintasodan. Vaika junat kuljettaisivat suomenlahden poikki myös henkilöautoja ja rekkoja, niin vaarallisten aineiden kuljettamine jäisi yhä autolauttojen vastuulle, ja varustamot tuskin jättäisivät käytämättä tilaisuutta hyväkseen napata osan ainakin turistiliikenteestä.


1. En ymmärrä, miksi Kanaalitunnelin vaikeuksia muistellaan aina, kun asiasta puhutaan. On hieman eri asia rakentaa silkkaan savimaahan kuin kovaan peruskallioon, jota Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen maaperä suurimmaksi osaksi on. Päijännetunneli on huomattavasti pitempi, eikä sen toteuttamista tietääkseni epäillyt kukaan. Samaten Tanskassa on pitkä kokemus siltaprojekteista, joiden hintalappu ylittää helposti Tallinnantunnelin arviot (esim. jo päätetyn Rödbyn ja Puttgardenin välisen silta-tunneliyhdistelmän kustannuksiksi on arvioitu noin 5 mrd euroa).

Kanaalintunneli oli kenties 'floppi' osakkeenomistajien kannalta, jotka menettivät rahansa. On kuitenkin vaikea väittää, että kun 90 prosenttia Lontoon ja Pariisin välisestä liikenteestä kulkee tätä nykyä kiskoilla, että hanke olisi 'floppi'. Halpalentoyhtiöt eivät edes lennä Pariisiin, koska ne eivät pysty kilpailemaan Eurostarin kanssa. Muihin kohteisiin kyllä lennetään. Kanaalintunneli ei tietenkään lopettanut Kanaalin lauttaliikennettä, koska kaikki liikenne Britannian ja Ranskan välillä ei tapahdu Lontoon ja Pariisin välillä.

2. Jos Tallinnantunneli rakennettaisiin, vähentyisi Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen linjalaivaliikenne dramaattisesti. Tämä on hyvä asia luonnon kannalta, koskapa kyseiset laivat saastuttavat hirvittävästi, ja siksi, että samanaikainen poikittais- ja pitkittäisliikenne on *vaarallista*, etenkin kun öljy- ja kemikaalikuljetukset Itämerellä ovat lisääntymään päin. Aloittaisivatko laivayhtiöt tosiaan hintakilpailun? Eivät. Miksi ne yrittäisivät kilpailla kilpailijan kanssa, joka ei missään tapauksessa ole siirtymässä toisaalle? Sen sijaan ne tietenkin erikoistuvat ja siirtyvät risteilyihin ja sensellaisiin. 

Mitä ranskalaisiin tulee, täytyy todeta, että sangen moni on jättänyt Ranskan taakseen ja siirtynyt Englantiin ja erityisesti Lontooseen. Notkuillessani tuossa päivänä muutamana Kensingtonissa huomasin puhuneeni päivän aikana enemmän ranskaa kuin englantia, mahdollisesti siksi, että olin viiniostoksilla. Tämä ajatus siitä, että ranskalaiset ovat erityisen nurkkakuntaista väkeä, on hieman aikansa elänyt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kanaalintunneli ei tietenkään lopettanut Kanaalin lauttaliikennettä, koska kaikki liikenne Britannian ja Ranskan välillä ei tapahdu Lontoon ja Pariisin välillä.


Olisi se senkin voinut lopettaa, koska tunnelissa liikennöi myös sukkulajuna, joka kuljettaa autoja ja rekkoja. Ne käyttävät tunnelia samalla tavalla kuin lauttaakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä ranskalaisiin tulee, täytyy todeta, että sangen moni on jättänyt Ranskan taakseen ja siirtynyt Englantiin ja erityisesti Lontooseen. Notkuillessani tuossa päivänä muutamana Kensingtonissa huomasin puhuneeni päivän aikana enemmän ranskaa kuin englantia, mahdollisesti siksi, että olin viiniostoksilla. Tämä ajatus siitä, että ranskalaiset ovat erityisen nurkkakuntaista väkeä, on hieman aikansa elänyt.


Merci beaucoup puutteellisten tietojeni korjaamisesta! Palataan noihin muihin aiheisiin tuonnempana!

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Olisi se senkin voinut lopettaa, koska tunnelissa liikennöi myös sukkulajuna, joka kuljettaa autoja ja rekkoja. Ne käyttävät tunnelia samalla tavalla kuin lauttaakin.


Niin, mutta Dover-Calais välillä oleva tunneli ei paljoa lämmitä jos haluaa kuljettaa rahtia vaikkapa Portsmouthin ja Cherbourgin välillä. Sinällään on kyllä melko outoa, että tunnelin kanssa suoraan kilpailevia laivayhteyksiä on edelleen hengissä suhteellisen paljon. Varsinkin kun esimerkiksi P&O Ferries on äskettäin tilannut Dover-Calais välille kaksi uutta, aiempia aluksia huomattavasti suurempaa laivaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, mutta Dover-Calais välillä oleva tunneli ei paljoa lämmitä jos haluaa kuljettaa rahtia vaikkapa Portsmouthin ja Cherbourgin välillä. Sinällään on kyllä melko outoa, että tunnelin kanssa suoraan kilpailevia laivayhteyksiä on edelleen hengissä suhteellisen paljon. Varsinkin kun esimerkiksi P&O Ferries on äskettäin tilannut Dover-Calais välille kaksi uutta, aiempia aluksia huomattavasti suurempaa laivaa.



Joo. Kanaalitunneli on huono vertailukohta. Juutinrauman silta on parempi, mutta täytyy muistaa että Juutinrauman silta on sekä autoille että junille. Joskus 1980-luvulla ehdotettiin että se olisi rakennerttu pelkästään junille, muta todettiin että pelkästään rautatiesilta tai -tunneli ei luo vielä sellaista kaksoiskaupunkia kuin sellainen jolla pääsee kaikilla kulkuneuvoilla yli. Suomenlahden alittava tunneli on kiistatta haastellisempi hanke kuin Juutinrauman silta, ja riskit ovat suuremmat.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

Aamulehdessä oli tänään juttua, että Kanaalitunneli alkaa vihdoin tuottamaan voittoa ja osakkeenomistajat pääsevät äänestämään mahdollisesta osingonjaosta.

----------


## teme

Pekka Sauri videoblogasi aiheesta:
http://www.pekkasauri.fi/blogi/pikajunalla-tallinnaan

Eli rahaa EU:lta selvitykseen nyhdetään edelleen. Pienestä on kiinni.

Muuten hyvä, mutta jotenkin tuostakin jää sellainen olo että tästä ei oikein uskalleta edes puhua ettei leimautuisi taivaanrannanmaalariksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mietityttää lähinnä se, että onko 1 tunti ja 40 minuuttia todellakin niin arvokasta aikaa, ettei yhteys Berliiniin voisi sisältää myös lyhyen lauttamatkan? Pääseehän lautallakin keskustasta keskustaan tai juna-asemalta juna-asemalle, jos kaikki Tallinaan menevät saisi vaikka Länsisatamaan ja ottaisi satamaradan kuilun taas käyttöön.

Eli onko tuo tunneli tänä päivänä muka noin tarpeellinen? Venäläiset päättävät kuitenkin itse, mitä reittiä Berliiniin haluavat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mietityttää lähinnä se, että onko 1 tunti ja 40 minuuttia todellakin niin arvokasta aikaa, ettei yhteys Berliiniin voisi sisältää myös lyhyen lauttamatkan? Pääseehän lautallakin keskustasta keskustaan tai juna-asemalta juna-asemalle, jos kaikki Tallinaan menevät saisi vaikka Länsisatamaan ja ottaisi satamaradan kuilun taas käyttöön.
> 
> Eli onko tuo tunneli tänä päivänä muka noin tarpeellinen? Venäläiset päättävät kuitenkin itse, mitä reittiä Berliiniin haluavat.


Mitenkäs me muualta kuin Helsingistä lähtevät suomalaiset? Junalla Helsinkiin, vaihto lauttaan ja sitten taas vaihto junaan? Ei kiitos. Tunneli on hyvä, kun se mahdollistaa saman junan ajamisen vaikka läpi koko Suomen ja Euroopan. Sitäpaitsi kun lentorata tulee, niin Vantaasta tulee Tallinnankin lentokenttä. Ei tule lautalla, jos ei kaiveta kanavaa lentoasemalle saakka. Kyse ei ole muuten vain ajasta vaan myös vaihdon vaivasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitenkäs me muualta kuin Helsinginstä lähtevät suomalaiset? Junalla Helsinkiin, vaihto lauttaan ja sitten taas vaihto junaan? Ei kiitos. Tunneli on hyvä, kun se mahdollistaa saman junan ajamisen vaikka läpi koko Suomen ja Euroopan. Sitäpaitsi kun lentorata tulee, niin Vantaasta tulee Tallinnankin lentokenttä. Ei tule lautalla, jos ei kaiveta kanavaa lentoasemalle saakka. Kyse ei ole sitäpaitsi vain ajasta vaan myös vaihdon vaivasta.


On tunneli hyvä tietenkin Helsingin ulkopuolelta tuleville. Mutta herää kysymys, että onko matkustajia tarpeeksi Suomesta etelään? Uskon toki siihen, että vaihdoton junayhteys Tampereelta tai Oulusta Tallinnaan selkeästi kasvattaa tuon suunnan matkustamääriä huimasti. Kyse onkin lähinnä siitä, _milloin_ tällainen tunnelli kannattaa. Ehkei vielä 10 vuoden päästä, ei välttämättä vielä edes 20 vuoden päästä. Sauri käsittelee blogivideossaan asiaa isommassa mittakaavassa, eli: Voiko _Suomi_ jättäytyä tässä asiassa Euroopan ulkopuolelle? Kuitenkin tuossakin mittakaavassa keskipisteessä on "vain" Suomi. Kun puhutaan koko EU:n ja Euroopan alueen suurnopeusverkosta, niin kuinka paljon tällainen Tallinna-Helsinki -tunneli siinä painaa?

Samasta syystä kuin Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli houkuttelisi Pietarista junamatkustajia, en näe mitään estettä sille, etteikö tulevaisuuden Pietari-Berliini -rata voisi houkutella Suomalaisia. Tästä yhteydestä Suomi jäisi vähän syrjään, varsinkin kun suurimmat kaupungit on lännessä. Mutta ei maa silti niin syrjään jäisi, etteikö tuollainen voisi olla vaihtoehtona. Suomessa on paljon kaupunkeja, Oulu, Kuopio, Jyväskylä, Lappeenranta jne., joille Pietarin kautta ei olisi edes mikään iso koukkaus.

Tuo lentokenttä on hyvä peruste. Näyttää maailmalla yleisestikin lennot keskittyvän isoille kentille, ja tulevaisuudessahan ilmiö luultavasti vain kasvaa. Vaan entäs jos Helsingistä siirtyy lentomatkustajat joskus tulevaisuudessa vaikkapa Tukholman tai Pietarin lentokentälle?

----------


## teme

Jos se rata oikeasti maksaisi sen kolmisen miljardia euroa, niin en kyllä näe tässä mitään kannattavuusongelmaa. Sille nyt vaan pitäisi saada se hinta, eli se selvitys tehtyä.

----------


## ultrix

> Mietityttää lähinnä se, että onko 1 tunti ja 40 minuuttia todellakin niin arvokasta aikaa, ettei yhteys Berliiniin voisi sisältää myös lyhyen lauttamatkan? Pääseehän lautallakin keskustasta keskustaan tai juna-asemalta juna-asemalle, jos kaikki Tallinaan menevät saisi vaikka Länsisatamaan ja ottaisi satamaradan kuilun taas käyttöön.
> 
> Eli onko tuo tunneli tänä päivänä muka noin tarpeellinen? Venäläiset päättävät kuitenkin itse, mitä reittiä Berliiniin haluavat.


Tän päivän Hesarissa oli merikapteenin kirjoittama mielipidekirjoitus. Hän ehdotti, että tunnelin sijaan käynnistettäisiin junalauttayhteys Tallinnan ja Helsingin välille: telien vaihto tapahtuisi Suomenlahdella laivan liikkeellä ollessa, jolloin oletettavasti 1435 mm Rail Balticalle pääsisi kätevästi.

Tuli mieleen, että sehän voisi olla vaikka akanvirtaa kulkeva yöjuna, nimittäin Pohjois-Suomesta* tai Lapista aamupäivällä lähtevä juna, joka saapuu joskus iltakymmenen jälkeen Stadiin ja uni voisi alkaa kätevästi kehtomaisesti kiikkuvan junalautan kyydissä ja jatkua Baltian halki niin, että Tallinnasta pääsisi vielä aamu-unisten eli iltavirkkujen aikoihin kyytiin noin klo 24-01 (vrt. yöpikajunat ja Tampere), jolloin Riika ja Vilna/Kaunas jäisivät toki etelä- ja keskipohjalaistyyliseen paitsioon, mutta ehkä niitä varten voitaisiin ajaa juna, joka olisi ihmisten aikaan Liivinmaalla. Yöjunassa herättäisiin joskus Varsovan tienoilla ja keskipäivä koittaisi about Berliinissä, riippuen junan nopeudesta ja reitistä Puolanmaalla.


---
(* Pohjois-Suomella tarkoitetaan 2010-luvun nykysuomessa entistä Oulun lääniä)

----------


## Compact

> Pohjois-Suomella tarkoitetaan 2010-luvun nykysuomessa entistä Oulun lääniä


Tuo on omasta mielestäni täysin päinhonkia oleva muutos. Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla (ent. Oulun lääni) sijaitsevat suurinpiirtein kaikki Suomen keskipisteet, mitattiinpa niitä mitenkä vain.

Niin sanottu "Keski-Suomi" eli Jyväskylän kaupungin ympäristö on selkeästi etelä-Suomea ja Hämeen takamaita ennen Savoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla (ent. Oulun lääni) sijaitsevat suurinpiirtein kaikki Suomen keskipisteet, mitattiinpa niitä mitenkä vain.


...kuten väestöjakauman tai talouden painottumisen mukaan?

----------


## Salomaa

Enpä syty heti tunneli-ideaan.  Laivat kulkevat ja työllistävät suoraan ja välillisesti siinä laajuudessa että en siitä luopuisi.  Laivalla vielä syödään hyvin ja hitaasti ja arvostetaan palvelua.  Elävä tanssiorkesteri soittaa ja lapsillekin on omaa ohjelmaa.  Laivojen rakentaminen on ainakin vielä sitä suomalaista osaamista   jota on suomessa.  Ei nyt lähdetä tätä kaikkea romuttamaan jos ei ole ihan pakko.  Finnjetin romuttaminen harmittaa ihan tarpeeksi.

Martti

----------


## Compact

> ...kuten väestöjakauman tai talouden painottumisen mukaan?


Nuo on aivan vääriä mittareita. Ehkä sitten myös mustalaisten, venäläisten, savolaisten painottumisen mukaan? 

Saamelaisten painottumisen mukaan laitetaan paliskunnat järjestykseen? Suomen saamelaisin kunta on ehkä yllättäen: Helsinki. 

Vai osakesalkun painon ja sossumaksujen mukaan...

Siis ei keskipisteitä voi mitata jonkin tuollaisen mukaan. Keskipiste on maantiedettä ja mainitussa linkissä on vallan paljon erilaisia lähestymistapoja asiaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tän päivän Hesarissa oli merikapteenin kirjoittama mielipidekirjoitus. Hän ehdotti, että tunnelin sijaan käynnistettäisiin junalauttayhteys Tallinnan ja Helsingin välille: telien vaihto tapahtuisi Suomenlahdella laivan liikkeellä ollessa, jolloin oletettavasti 1435 mm Rail Balticalle pääsisi kätevästi.


Itse kannatan kanssa ensialkuun junalauttaa. Mielipidekirjoituksen kirjoittaja ei tosin tainnut olla perillä että Suomella ja Baltian mailla on sama raideleveys. Toisaalta jos telin vaihto on laivassa niin helppoa niin sitä harrastettaisiin Searailillakin itse paatissa eikä Turun satamassa.

Varsinaiseksi ongelmaksi matkustajaujunien ajamiseksi junalautalla Viroon muodostaa Helsingin päässä se että keskustan satamaradat on purettu pois ja Vuosaareen ei voi ajaa matkustajajunia. 

Onko kukaan muuten ajatellut että Pietarinkin kautta voisi kulkea suoria vaunuja Suomesta keski-Eurooppaan? Itä-Suomesta matka ei olisi edes pidempi kuin Viron tai Ruotsin kautta. Aikataulut jotka nykyisin ovat voimassa eivät ole kovin nopeita ja ne viisumit, ne viisumit, joita pitää olla Venäjän lisäksi myös Valko-Venäjälle  torppaavat lopullisetkin matkahalut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Onko kukaan muuten ajatellut että Pietarinkin kautta voisi kulkea suoria vaunuja Suomesta keski-Eurooppaan? Itä-Suomesta matka ei olisi edes pidempi kuin Viron tai Ruotsin kautta. Aikataulut jotka nykyisin ovat voimassa eivät ole kovin nopeita ja ne viisumit, ne viisumit, joita pitää olla Venäjän lisäksi myös Valko-Venäjälle  torppaavat lopullisetkin matkahalut.


Teoreettisesti olisi kyllä mahdollista ajaa reittiä Vainikkala-Pietari (Laatokan asema)-Hatsina-Pihkova-Väinänlinna-Vilna-Kaunas-Sestokai-Varsova, jolloin ei tarvittaisi kuin Venäjän viisumi. Mikään matkustajajuna ei kyllä tällä hetkellä kulje Laatokan asemalta Vitebskin tai Baltian aseman radoille tavaraliikenteen yhdysratoja pitkin, mutta ei sille mitään teknistä estettä olisi.

Teoreettisesti jo nyt voisi Helsingistä lähteä Sibeliuksessa vaunuryhmä, joka siirrettäisiin Pietarissa Vitebskin asemalle ja siellä Pietari-Vilna-junaan. Vilnasta Sestokaihin ajetaan tällä hetkellä tosin dieselmoottorijunalla eli siellä matka katkeaisi. Muutama vuosi sitten Sestokain juna ajettiin veturivetoisena eli olisi päässyt vielä Puolan rajan tuntumaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Enpä syty heti tunneli-ideaan.  Laivat kulkevat ja työllistävät suoraan ja välillisesti siinä laajuudessa että en siitä luopuisi.  Laivalla vielä syödään hyvin ja hitaasti ja arvostetaan palvelua.  Elävä tanssiorkesteri soittaa ja lapsillekin on omaa ohjelmaa.  Laivojen rakentaminen on ainakin vielä sitä suomalaista osaamista   jota on suomessa.  Ei nyt lähdetä tätä kaikkea romuttamaan jos ei ole ihan pakko.  Finnjetin romuttaminen harmittaa ihan tarpeeksi.


Olisiko vielä parempi, jos palattaisiin höyrylaivoihin?

Tuottamattoman työn keinotekoinen ylläpitäminen harvemmin on viisasta. En nyt siis pyri sanomaan tunnelin kannattavuudesta mitään, tai väittämään, että suuryritykset aina tekisivät erityisen rationaalisia päätöksiä, mutta autolauttaliikenne ei kyllä ole mikään itseisarvo.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laivalla vielä syödään hyvin ja hitaasti


Ja junalla voi mennä kahdessakymmenessä minuutissa yli (ali) ja syödä maissa hyvin ja hitaasti. Mikä siis on laivan etu siihen nähden?

----------


## Albert

> Ja junalla voi mennä kahdessakymmenessä minuutissa yli (ali) ja syödä maissa hyvin ja hitaasti.


Kenellä sitten mahtaisi olla varaa niillä tunnelijunan hinnoilla piipahtaa Tallinnassa syömässä. Nopeutta varmasti syövät lentokenttätason turvatoimet.
Ei taida edelleenkään kannattaa Kanaalitunneli, vaikka potentiaalisia käyttäjiä on hiukka enemmän kuin täällä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kenellä sitten mahtaisi olla varaa niillä tunnelijunan hinnoilla piipahtaa Tallinnassa syömässä.


Ei ole mitään syytä, miksi Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisestä pendelijunasta tulisi yhtään sen kalliimpi kuin nopeista lentokenttäjunistakaan. Eivät ne laivaliputkaan ilmaisia ole. Aika moni on valmis maksamaan vähän enemmän, jos lahden yli pääsee monta kertaa nopeammin.

Enkä muutenkaan väittänyt, että Tallinnassa pitäisi käydä vain syömisen takia. Tarkoitin, ettei ole millään tavoin järkevä argumentti puolustaa laivoja sillä, että niissä ehtii syödä hitaasti.




> Ei taida edelleenkään kannattaa Kanaalitunneli, vaikka potentiaalisia käyttäjiä on hiukka enemmän kuin täällä.


Kanaalitunneli ei ole ollut liiketaloudellisesti kannattava itse tunnelia ylläpitävälle yksityiselle yritykselle. Kaikilla muilla tavoin se on ollut erinomaisesti kannattava.

Ja Kanaalitunnelin konsepti on muutenkin eri, koska se palvelee etäisiä kaukojunayhteyksiä. Järkevämpi vertailukohta olisi Juutinrauman silta, joka yhdistää Kööpenhaminan ja Malmön kaksoiskaupungiksi. Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliseen matkustamiseen on suhteellisesti paljon enemmän kysyntää kuin Lontoon ja Pariisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eivät ne laivaliputkaan ilmaisia ole.


Kyllä ne muuten ovat. Jos 18 eurolla pääsee eestaas Eestiin niin se on jo käytännössä ilmaista.

Junalippu olisi kalliimpi ihan jo sen takia, että junamatkustaja ei todennäköisesti käyttäisi rahaa junayhtiön ravintoloissa ja viinakaupassa toisin kuin laivamatkustaja. Eli laivalippu on tällä hetkellä monesti sisäänostotuote, todellinen kate tulee sitten oheispalveluista. Parinkymmenen minuutin junamatkalla oheispalvelujen tarve on olematon, ja ne viinapullotkin maksavat vuosikymmenien päästä arvatenkin saman verran lahden molemmin puolin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ja junalla voi mennä kahdessakymmenessä minuutissa yli (ali) ja syödä maissa hyvin ja hitaasti. Mikä siis on laivan etu siihen nähden?


Jos oikeasti Tallinnaan voisi päästä alle puolessa tunnissa junalla ja liput olisivat hinnoiteltu järkevästi, Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä kulkijoita riittäisi ja Tallinnaan mentäisiin muustakin syystä kuin vain syömään. Kohtuuhintaiset kuukausiliput mahdollistaisivat työmatkojen kulkemisen Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä. Matkailun kannalta olisi kyllä merkittävää, jos Tallinnan vanhaankaupunkiin pääsisi Helsingistä matkustamaan nopeammin kuin Porvooseen. Baltian rautatieasema olisi mukavasti Vanhankaupungin vieressä.

Tuo etäisyys vaikuttaa paljon junalla matkustajien määrään. Vaikka lentoliikenne kuinka kallistuisi ja Berliiniin tarjottaisiin kuinka hienoa junayhteyttä tahansa, uskoisin kuitenkin, että Tallinnaan riittäisi Helsingistä enemmän menijöitä kuin Berliiniin, koska Tallinna on kuitenkin niin paljon lähempänä. Junayhteyksiä ajatellen matkan varrella olevilla kaupungeilla voi olla hyvinkin suuri merkitys, vaikka ne eivät olisikaan niin suuria.

----------


## Salomaa

10 eurolla mennään laivalla Tallinnaan edestakaisin ja kaksi ja puoli tuntia sivu.  Se on totta että laivan oheispalvelut ja rahtiliikenne on keskeinen tekijä reitin kannattavuudessa.

Sanokaa nyt heti reilusti, te ketkä kannatatte hanketta että kuka tai mikä maksaa tunnelin rakennuskustannukset.  Kyllähän siitä osa joka tapauksessa on pantava junalipun hintaan.

Kun meillä  osaamista laivanrakennuksessa ja laiva suunnitellaan ja tehdään suomessa, niin pitääkö nyt ehdoin tahdoin tämäkin ala ajaa alas ?

Englannin kanaalin alla matkustajamäärät ovat sellaiset että hanke kannattaa ainakin joillakin mittareilla.  Mutta vaikea käsitää että mistä matkustajia tulee riittävästi jos junalippu maksaa 40 - 50 euroa per sivu.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:03 ----------




> Ja junalla voi mennä kahdessakymmenessä minuutissa yli (ali) ja syödä maissa hyvin ja hitaasti. Mikä siis on laivan etu siihen nähden?


Jatkuva rakennemuutos.  Tarkoittaa siis sitä että jos teollisuuden työpaikat häviävät suomesta , niin jäljellä olevia palvelualojen työpaikkoja on pyrittävä pitämään yllä nykyisessä laajudessaan ja lisätä.

Laivaliikenteen säilyttämistä puoltaa sen huomattava työllistävä vaikutus.  Jollain on kiire Tallinnaan, mutta Copterlinestakin on otettava oppia.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:10 ----------




> ....., mutta autolauttaliikenne ei kyllä ole mikään itseisarvo.


Louhinta näyttää olevan.  Mielestäni Antero toi mielenkiintoisella tavalla esille että louhintaliikkeet näyttävät  aina järjestävän itselleen hommia.  Kunnallispoliitikotkin näyttävät syttyvän helposti, jos jossain pitäisi louhia.  Ja sehän kertoo jostain.

Martti

----------


## Antero Alku

Taitaa löytyä tästä ketjusta jo edempänä, mutta kertaus on opintojen äiti:

HkiTallinna -välillä on 67 miljoonaa matkaa vuosittain. Osa on huvi- ja viinanostomatkoja, joista osa jää pois jos on tunneli, mutta tilalle tulisi runsaasti päivittäistä työmatkailua. Tuollaisilla matkamäärillä tunnelin liikenne olisi todennäköisesti taloudellisesti kulunsa kattavaa nykyisillä laivalippujen hinnoilla. Toisaalta, kun kerran matka kestää huomattavasti lyhyemmän ajan, palvelu on parempi ja hintakin voi olla korkeampi. Edellä ollut vertaus Malmön ja Köpiksen väliselle yhteydelle on hyvä. Luulen, että kysyntää on täällä jopa selvästi enemmän.

Tuoreempi vertailukohde on hiljan esitetty Lentorata 35 km:n tunnelissa. Se ei muka ole huuhaa-idea, vaikka suurimmalta osalta rata voisi olla paljon halvempi pintarata. Eikä kukaan esitä, että sitten on junamatkustajille oltava turvatarkastukset. Ei ole metroonkaan, joten miksi pitäisi olla Tallinnan tunneliin?

Tallinnan tunneli on osa EU:n TEN-verkostoa, johon saa merkittävää rahoitustukea EU:sta. Mutta meillä tunneli ei ole mukana missään suunnitelmissa, vaan kaikenlaiset kaavoitushankkeet tekevät tunnelin järkevän Helsingin pään aseman lähes mahdottomaksi. Ja niitä, jotka puhuvat tunnelin puolesta pidetään pöpeinä hourupäinä. Siis täällä, missä jo rakennetaan yhtä tunnelia metsän alle, toista suunnitellaan kovasti ja kolmatta ehdotetaan. Ja valmiiksi on jo saatu yksi, jossa ei saa edes kuljettaa ihmisiä ja jossa sähköveturitkin hyytyvät kosteuteen.

No, perjantain kunniaksi ehdotan, että ryhdytään liikennöimään Tallinnaan johdinlaivoilla. Johdinajoneuvot ovat muodissa täällä silloin, kun ei saa tehdä tunnelia. Ja jotain on kai tehtävä, jotta loppuu laivojen rikkipitoisen raskaan polttoöljyn käyttö. Sillä vaikka vaihtaisivat kevyeen eli löpöön, niin ei siihenkään hiilidioksidipäästöt lopu.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Kanaalitunneli ei ole ollut liiketaloudellisesti kannattava itse tunnelia ylläpitävälle yksityiselle yritykselle. Kaikilla muilla tavoin se on ollut erinomaisesti kannattava.


Viime vuoden puolelta:




> Aamulehdessä oli tänään juttua, että Kanaalitunneli alkaa vihdoin tuottamaan voittoa ja osakkeenomistajat pääsevät äänestämään mahdollisesta osingonjaosta.

----------


## hmikko

> No, perjantain kunniaksi ehdotan, että ryhdytään liikennöimään Tallinnaan johdinlaivoilla. Johdinajoneuvot ovat muodissa täällä silloin, kun ei saa tehdä tunnelia.


Hjoo, sähkökayttöinen kantosiipilossi ja piuha niin korkealle, että öljytankkerit mahtuvat alta. Joko olisi Finnjetin veroinen referenssihanke?

----------


## j-lu

> Junalla Tallinna olisi yhtä lähellä kuin monet pääratavarren pikkukaupungit, joista käydään Helsingissä töissä. Siksi todellinen matkustajapotentiaali voi hyvinkin olla nykyistä luokkaa, ehkä jopa suurempi.


En tiedä, kuinka paljon matkustajia tarvittaisiin, että tunneli olisi kannattava, mutta 10 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa saataisiin yksistään sillä, että parikymmentätuhatta ihmistä kävisi Tallinnasta päivittäin (220 päivää vuodessa) Helsingissä töissä. 

Ei mitenkään mahdotonta. Helsinkiin pendelöi nykyisellään muistaakseni vajaat parisataatuhatta ihmistä, yksin Espoosta viitisenkymmentätuhatta. Tallinna on lähes Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki, väestötiheydeltäänkin samaa luokkaa. Tallinnan asuntojen hintatasosta on vaikeaa saada vertailukelpoista tietoa, mutta se on merkittävästi Helsinkiä edullisempi. Jos Tallinnasta pääsisi Helsingin rautatieasemalle alle puolessa tunnissa, nopeammin kuin esimerkiksi Östersundomista, en epäile hetkeäkään, etteikö tunnelin käyttäjiksi löytyisi parikymmentä tuhatta pendelöijää, itsekin olisin todennäköisesti yksi heistä.

Sitä ei voi kuin arvailla, mikä olisi tunnelin merkitys liike-elämälle, yritysten sijoittumiseen jne. Tuskin menee pahasti metsään, jos arvio, että vaikutus pk-seudun talouteen olisi kaikkinensa valtava.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä, kuinka paljon matkustajia tarvittaisiin, että tunneli olisi kannattava, mutta 10 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa saataisiin yksistään sillä, että parikymmentätuhatta ihmistä kävisi Tallinnasta päivittäin (220 päivää vuodessa) Helsingissä töissä.


Jossain on tilastoitu myös pendelöinti Tallinnasta. Nythän tämän pendelöinnin kuva on sellainen, että pendelöidään viikoksi tai ehkä kahdesti viikossa. Aika ei riitä päivittäiseen työmatkailuun. Kustannuksissa ei kuitenkaan välttämättä säästä vaan voi jopa tulla takkiin, kun on pidettävä jotain asumusta täällä puolella Suomenlahtea. Jos siis ryyppyreissaajat poistuvat junan käyttäjien saldosta, tilalle tulee 35 -kertaista työmatkailua. Rohkenen epäillä, että päivittäisiä Viron pendelöijiä olisi enemmän kuin yhtä etäältä Suomesta Helsingin seudulle nyt pendelöiviä. Niistä löytyy tilastoja HSL:stä.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Aamulehdessä oli tänään juttua, että Kanaalitunneli alkaa vihdoin tuottamaan voittoa ja osakkeenomistajat pääsevät äänestämään mahdollisesta osingonjaosta.


He he, osinko 2008 oli *4* senttiä osakkeelta (14 liikennöintivuoden jälkeen ensimmäinen osinko). :Laughing: 
Siis 50 km tunneli (38 km veden alla) maksoi yli 10 miljardia puntaa.

----------


## Timppak

> He he, osinko 2008 oli *4* senttiä osakkeelta (14 liikennöintivuoden jälkeen ensimmäinen osinko).
> Siis 50 km tunneli (38 km veden alla) maksoi yli 10 miljardia puntaa.


Ehkä paremmin kuvaavaa on kertoa paljonko osinkoa jaettiin, eli 7,6M. Ja lisäksi yhtiöhän lyhentää rakennuskustanuksista aiheutuneita kulujaan koko ajan pankeille. Tunnelia ei rakennettu julkisin varoin vaan rahamarkkinoilta lainatulla rahalla ja tämän vuoksi yhtiö onkin ollut välillä vaikeuksissa kun velkaa on miljardeja.

Paikallinen kumisaapasyhtiö maksoi osinkoa ruhtinaalliset 40 senttiä, vaikka on useita kymmeniä kertoja suurempi yritys, mutta jos katsotaan jaetun osingon määrää osakkeen arvoa kohden, niin päästään vähän parempaan näkökulmaan.

Kumisaapasyhtiö jakoi osinkoa 4% osakkeen arvosta kun kanaalitunneliyhtiö jakoi 1% osakkeen arvosta eli kumisaapasyhtiön osinko olikin vain nelinkertainen. Kumpikaan noista ei ole kyllä hyvä sijoitus osinkomielessä.

----------


## kouvo

> Jossain on tilastoitu myös pendelöinti Tallinnasta. Nythän tämän pendelöinnin kuva on sellainen, että pendelöidään viikoksi tai ehkä kahdesti viikossa. Aika ei riitä päivittäiseen työmatkailuun. Kustannuksissa ei kuitenkaan välttämättä säästä vaan voi jopa tulla takkiin, kun on pidettävä jotain asumusta täällä puolella Suomenlahtea. Jos siis ryyppyreissaajat poistuvat junan käyttäjien saldosta, tilalle tulee 35 -kertaista työmatkailua. Rohkenen epäillä, että päivittäisiä Viron pendelöijiä olisi enemmän kuin yhtä etäältä Suomesta Helsingin seudulle nyt pendelöiviä. Niistä löytyy tilastoja HSL:stä.


Tässä pendelöinnissä on kyllä suurena epävarmuustekijänä juurikin hinta. Jos junareissu maksaa maltaita, niin se on kyllä aika tehokas tapa rajoittaa pendelöintiliikennettä. Sitä paitsi mutulla heittäisin että Virosta tulee aika paljon työntekijöitä tyyliin raksa, siivous, ym. jolloin jo joustamattomat työajat vaikeuttavat huomattavasti päivittäistä pendelöintiä. Lisäksi työnantajat järkkäävät monessa tapauksessa näille työntekijöille edullisia kimppakämppiä härmästä kompensoimaan surkeita palkkoja. Suomen puolelta Viroon ei tällaista pendelöintitarvetta nykyään juurikaan ole olemassa, ja tuskin merkittävässä määrin tulevaisuudessakaan. 




> He he, osinko 2008 oli *4* senttiä osakkeelta (14 liikennöintivuoden jälkeen ensimmäinen osinko).
> Siis 50 km tunneli (38 km veden alla) maksoi yli 10 miljardia puntaa.


Niin? Pointti olikin juuri siinä että tunneli oli kääntynyt kannattavaksi vastauksena täällä esitettyihin väitteisiin siitä, että se tuottaisi edelleen persnettoa. Helsinki-Tallinna tunneli tullee tod.näk. olemaan vahvasti julkisrahoitteinen, joten sen kohdalla tuotto-odotusten ei tarvitse edes olla kovin korkeita, vaan se riittää että tunnelin odotetaan edes jossain vaiheessa kääntyvän itsekannattavaksi, eikä siihen tarvitse jatkuvalla syötöllä ikuisesti pumpata lisärahoitusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä pendelöinnissä on kyllä suurena epävarmuustekijänä juurikin hinta. Jos junareissu maksaa maltaita, niin se on kyllä aika tehokas tapa rajoittaa pendelöintiliikennettä. Sitä paitsi mutulla heittäisin että Virosta tulee aika paljon työntekijöitä tyyliin raksa, siivous, ym. jolloin jo joustamattomat työajat vaikeuttavat huomattavasti päivittäistä pendelöintiä. Lisäksi työnantajat järkkäävät monessa tapauksessa näille työntekijöille edullisia kimppakämppiä härmästä kompensoimaan surkeita palkkoja. Suomen puolelta Viroon ei tällaista pendelöintitarvetta nykyään juurikaan ole olemassa, ja tuskin merkittävässä määrin tulevaisuudessakaan.


En usko että se tulisi maksamaan maltaita, jos potentiaaliset liikennöintivolyymit ovat sitä luokkaa kuin on esitetty. Hieman ennakkoluuloista uskoa, ettei Virosta voisi käydä Suomessa töissä kuin halvimman palkkaluokan duunareita. Sama kun sanoisi, ettei Riihimäeltä Helsingissä kuitenkaan käy töissä kuin siivoojia ja vartijoita, jotka voisivat ihan yhtä hyvin yöpyä kimppakämpissä Jakomäessä. Kimppakämpätkin syntyvät vaihtoehtojen puutteesta. Ilman muuta jos asuu Virossa, käy mieluummin päiväseltään töissä Helsingissä kuin että roikkuu viikot kimppakämpässä erossa perheestään.

Uskoisin pikemminkin, että jos Tallinna olisi lyhyen junamatkan päässä ja sinne pääsisi kulkemaan vaikkapa kerran tunnissa aamu klo 5 ja puolenyön välillä niin työmatkakulkijoita riittäisi. Eikös tuo olisi niin houkutteleva tarjous asua mukavassa pikkukaupungissa jossa on charmantti keskiaikainen keskusta, halvat asunnot ja ruoka, hyvät palvelut, sikahalpa verotus jne., että aika moni suomalainenkin alkaisi jo ajatella tuota varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona Helsingin seudun nukkumalähiöille ja hintatasolle? Jos olisin Helsingissä töissä niin varmasti tutkisin sitä ainakin yhtenä hyvänä asumisvaihtoehtona.

Töissä käynti toiseen suuntaan ei myöskään olisi utopiaa. Viron verotus saattaa hyvinkin houkutella vaikkapa kansainvälisiä tietotekniikan alan yrityksiä Tallinnaan, ja kun paikalliset työmarkkinat ovat rajalliset, niin Suomen puolelta saattaisi löytyä halukkaita työntekijöitä -- kenties jopa Suomen palkkatasolla, jos yritys itse voisi nauttia Viron verotuksesta ja muista liberaalin talouden eduista.

----------


## late-

> Ei taida edelleenkään kannattaa Kanaalitunneli, vaikka potentiaalisia käyttäjiä on hiukka enemmän kuin täällä.


Tätä on jo selitetty, mutta liiketaloudellinen kannattavuus on varsin huono tapa arvioida tämän tyyppistä hanketta. Kannattaisiko länsimetro, uudet ratikkalinjat, oikorata tai edes moottoritie? Eihän mistään näistä kerätä sijoitusta vastaavasti rahaa suoraan käyttäjiltä, mutta kaikkia näitä tehdään. Ehkäpä mitään näistä ei pitäisi tehdä, kun ei kerran kannata?

Tallinnan tunnelin hyödyt ja kustannukset ovat vielä ilmassa. Niitä pitäisi kuitenkin ehdottomasti tutkia. Vaikka hyödyt eivät suunnilleen nykyisellään jatkuvalla liikennemuotojen työnjaolla riittäisi, vähänkin kauemmas tulevaisuuteen on varauduttava monenlaisiin skenaarioihin. Ei ole esimerkiksi taattua, että lentäminen pysyy pitkän päälle jokamiehen touhuna halpalennoista puhumattakaan.

Perusskenaariossa tunnelin merkittävimmät hyödyt tulisivat varmaankin tavaraliikenteestä ja lyhytmatkaisesta matkustajaliikenteestä eli pendelöinnistä ja matkailusta. Tavarajunien vetäminen Keski-Euroopasta suoraan sisämaan konttiterminaaleihin olisi oikein tehtynä hyvin tehokasta. Tallinnan tunnelin kautta myös kuorma-autoja voitaisiin tarvittaessa vetää suoraan pitkiäkin matkoja. Kanaalitunnelin kautta tämä ei onnistu Britannian puolella rautateiden puutteellisten ulottumien takia. Matkustajaliikenteen puolella maksuhalukkuutta junalipuille esimerkiksi Tampereelle ja Turkuun näkyy olevan ihan mukavasti, vaikka ne maksavatkin enemmän kuin halvimmat päiväristeilyliput. Voisin kuvitella aika monien arvostavan aikaansa sen kympin tai kaksikin per tunti.

Yöjunaliikenne Keski-Eurooppaan olisi luultavasti selvästi pienempi virta, ellei lentoliikenteen hinta tosiaan kasva ja eliminoi vähintään halpalentoja. Yrityksille syntyisi silti jonkun verran hyötyjä, kun työmatkat voisi tehdä yön yli. Nykyään aamusta alkava päivä vaatii iltalennon ja hotelliyön perillä. Aikaisinkaan heräämällä päivää ei käytännössä lentäen saa alusta asti käyttöön, vaikka aikaero on puolella. Palatessa aikaero on sitten vastaan ja kotiin pääsee joskus yöllä. Se ei voi olla vaikuttamatta seuraavan päivän työtehoon. Monelle yritykselle nämä voivat olla tärkeämpiä kuin halvin mahdollinen lipun hinta.

----------


## 339-DF

Pendelöintiasiassa on syytä muistaa, ettei nykyinen asetelma, jossa Virosta tullaan Suomeen lähinnä korkeamman palkkatason vuoksi, ole välttämättä kovin pitkään todellisuutta. Varsinkaan, kun katsotaan sellaisella aikavälillä, jota mahdollinen tunnelihanke edellyttää.

Käsittääkseni Viron elintaso oli edellisen itsenäisyyskauden loppupuolella itse asiassa korkeampi kuin Suomessa. Talouskasvu ja elintaso nousu siellä on ollut hurjaa vuoden 1991 jälkeen, ja aikaa myöten Viro saavuttaa varmasti suomalaisen tason. Silloin pendelöinti on luonteeltaan aivan erilaista kuin nykyään, ja matkailun luonnekin muuttuu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nykyään aamusta alkava päivä vaatii iltalennon ja hotelliyön perillä. Aikaisinkaan heräämällä päivää ei käytännössä lentäen saa alusta asti käyttöön, vaikka aikaero on puolella. Palatessa aikaero on sitten vastaan ja kotiin pääsee joskus yöllä. Se ei voi olla vaikuttamatta seuraavan päivän työtehoon. Monelle yritykselle nämä voivat olla tärkeämpiä kuin halvin mahdollinen lipun hinta.


Tämä on totta, ja ongelma on sitä pahempi mitä kauempaa Helsingistä lähtee. Esimerkiksi Tampereelta päiväreissu Eurooppaan ja takaisin on mahdollinen, mutta aamulla on herättävä klo 04.00 paikkeilla, lento Tampereelta lähtee 06.20 - 06.30, takaisin saavutaan 00.30 - 01.00 maissa ja kotona on pahimmillaan klo 01-02.

Ainakin henkilökohtainen arkikokemus tukee mitä sanot: vielä kymmenen vuotta sitten päiväreissuja tehtiin ihan rutiinisti, vaikka ne olivatkin rankkoja. Muutaman viimeisen vuoden aikana olen aina matkustanut perille jo edellisenä iltana ja yöpynyt hotellissa. Kun suuri osa matkustuksesta on korvautunut puhelinpalavereilla niin se ei enää haittaa samalla tavalla jos matkustaessa aikaa kuluu vähän enemmän sen yöpymisen vuoksi. Varsinkin kun vaakakupissa painaa se, että on enemmän aikaa käytössä perillä ja ennen kaikkea on vireystasoltaan täysissä sielun ja ruumiin voimissa eikä täysin zombie.

Itselläni oli päiväreissujen kanssa se ongelma, että en kertakaikkiaan tottunut klo 04.00 herätyksiin vaikka niitä olisi ollut kuinka paljon. Edellisenä iltana olisi pitänyt mennä nukkumaan todella aikaisin, ja kun yritin, en saanut mitenkään nukahdettua. Tyypillisesti yöuni ennen lentomatkaa jäi maksimissaan kolmeen tuntiin, ja joskus en kyennyt nukahtamaan koko yönä (tai sitten nukuin kevyesti jotain kolme varttia tuntikausien kääntelehtimisen jälkeen). Se ei voinut olla vaikuttamatta vireystilaan koko päivän ajan. Jossain vaiheessa onneksi ystävällinen silloinen esimies vinkkasi, että kyllä se on sallittua lentää edellisenä iltana ja yöpyä perillä, jos niin on pirteämpi. Siihen asti olin noudattanut tinkimättä periaatetta työmatkan keston minimoinnista. Tämä ohje onkin ollut suureksi onneksi niin terveyden kuin työn tuloksellisuuden kannalta.

Johtopäätös junamatkustuksen kannalta on, että yöjunayhteys Eurooppaan ei olisi ollenkaan hullumpi vaihtoehto lentämiselle työmatkalla. Mennessä voisi yöpyä junassa sen sijaan että yöpyy hotellissa. Perillä olisi päivän tai useamman. Paluussa hitaus tuntuisi hieman enemmän, kun olisi vasta seuraavana päivänä perillä, mutta eipä tuo tuottavuus kauhean suuri ole muutenkaan jos on keskellä yötä saapunut kotiin. Ja kun matkalla vielä kännykät toimivat ja toivottavasti nettiyhteydet samoin, jotta työmeili on käytettävissä, niin veikkaisin että tuottavuuden kannalta juna olisi hitaampanakin parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## TEP70

> Käsittääkseni Viron elintaso oli edellisen itsenäisyyskauden loppupuolella itse asiassa korkeampi kuin Suomessa. Talouskasvu ja elintaso nousu siellä on ollut hurjaa vuoden 1991 jälkeen, ja aikaa myöten Viro saavuttaa varmasti suomalaisen tason. Silloin pendelöinti on luonteeltaan aivan erilaista kuin nykyään, ja matkailun luonnekin muuttuu.


Vuosina 1992-1994 talous supistui vielä. Vuonna 1992 miinusta tuli melkein 20 %. Tosin neuvostoajan lopun tilannetta on hiukan vaikeaa määritellä luotettavasti, kun suunnitelmatalous ja sen tilastointi oli mitä oli. Vuoden 2009 lukuja ei ole ilmeisesti vielä julkaistu, mutta kahta numeroa ja miinusmerkkiä tarvitaan taas. Saattaa mennä vielä yllättävänkin kauan ennen kuin Viro saavuttaa Suomen tason.

----------


## kouvo

> Johtopäätös junamatkustuksen kannalta on, että yöjunayhteys Eurooppaan ei olisi ollenkaan hullumpi vaihtoehto lentämiselle työmatkalla. Mennessä voisi yöpyä junassa sen sijaan että yöpyy hotellissa. Perillä olisi päivän tai useamman. Paluussa hitaus tuntuisi hieman enemmän, kun olisi vasta seuraavana päivänä perillä, mutta eipä tuo tuottavuus kauhean suuri ole muutenkaan jos on keskellä yötä saapunut kotiin. Ja kun matkalla vielä kännykät toimivat ja toivottavasti nettiyhteydet samoin, jotta työmeili on käytettävissä, niin veikkaisin että tuottavuuden kannalta juna olisi hitaampanakin parempi vaihtoehto.


Tässä nyt vaan on sellainen ongelma, että todennäköisesti työmatka esim. Tampereelta Eurooppaan edellyttäisi ainakin yhden, mahdollisesti jopa useamman vaihdon. Tiedä sitten siitä vireystilasta kun on ensin aamuyöllä raijannut kapsekkejaan Varsovassa ja kukonlaulun aikaan pitäisi vielä Berliinistä löytää se varsinaiseen kohdekaupunkiin vievä juna, noin niinkuin esimerkiksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä nyt vaan on sellainen ongelma, että todennäköisesti työmatka esim. Tampereelta Eurooppaan edellyttäisi ainakin yhden, mahdollisesti jopa useamman vaihdon. Tiedä sitten siitä vireystilasta kun on ensin aamuyöllä raijannut kapsekkejaan Varsovassa ja kukonlaulun aikaan pitäisi vielä Berliinistä löytää se varsinaiseen kohdekaupunkiin vievä juna, noin niinkuin esimerkiksi.


Siksi sen junan pitäisikin kulkea Rovaniemeltä Pariisiin asti, kaikkien niiden tärkeimpien paikkakuntien kautta. Muuten ei toimi.

----------


## Max

> Mennessä voisi yöpyä junassa sen sijaan että yöpyy hotellissa. Perillä olisi päivän tai useamman.


Muutaman kerran yöjunassa nukkumista yrittäneenä en olisi niinkään varma tuon ratkaisun siunauksellisuudesta seuraavan päivän työtehoa ajatellen...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pendelöintiasiassa on syytä muistaa, ettei nykyinen asetelma, jossa Virosta tullaan Suomeen lähinnä korkeamman palkkatason vuoksi, ole välttämättä kovin pitkään todellisuutta. Varsinkaan, kun katsotaan sellaisella aikavälillä, jota mahdollinen tunnelihanke edellyttää.


Maiden välinen elintasoero ei välttämättä ole ainoa, joka synnyttää liikennettä. Korkean elintason vallitessa taas taloudellinen toimeliaisuus on yleisesti korkeampaa, ja Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille alkaa syntymään enemmän yhteistä kauppaa muullakin alalla kuin halvan työvoiman vaihdannassa.

Malmön ja Kööpenhaminan välinen elintasoero tuskin on suurensuuri. Köpiksestä kuitenkin muutetaan Malmöhön halvempien asuntojen perässä ja käydään Köpiksessä töissä. Ja sillalla riittää liikennettä. 

Tallinnassa todennäköisesti myös riittää uudisrakentamista paljon pidempään. Tämä on tietysti omiaan synnyttämään espoistumisongelmia, jollei kaavoitusta laiteta kuriin. Näin toki saattaa käydä tunnelista huolimattakin. Junatunneli voisi luoda enemmän paineita kaavoittaa Tallinnaan joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, koska Helsingin-asemalle ei kuitenkaan voida mitään valtaisia liityntäpysäköintilaitoksia tehdä.

----------


## hylje

Tallinnan ja virolaisten läheisemmät liikenneyhteydet Suomeen helpottavat yrittäjäyhteisöjen toimintaa kasvattamalla asukas- ja siten myös yrittäjäpohjaa. Helsinki on sen verran pieni ympäristökuntineen, että Tallinnan kokoinen lisä tuntuu aika hyvin.

----------


## kouvo

> Siksi sen junan pitäisikin kulkea Rovaniemeltä Pariisiin asti, kaikkien niiden tärkeimpien paikkakuntien kautta. Muuten ei toimi.


Ei sekään nyt oikein toimi. On huomattavasti todennäköisempää, että kohdekaupunki sijaitsee tämän yksittäisen reitin ulkopuolella, kuin sen varrella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pendelöintiasiassa on syytä muistaa, ettei nykyinen asetelma, jossa Virosta tullaan Suomeen lähinnä korkeamman palkkatason vuoksi, ole välttämättä kovin pitkään todellisuutta. Varsinkaan, kun katsotaan sellaisella aikavälillä, jota mahdollinen tunnelihanke edellyttää.


Tämä on erittäin tärkeä pointti. Meidän etu on edistää tunnelihanketta juuri nyt, niin kauan kun se kiinnostaa myös Tallinnaa ja virolaisia. Tulevaisuudessa voi olla niin, että Helsinki on periferia ja Tallinna oikea keskus. Voi tuntua nyt täysin utooppiselta, mutta tällaisia asioita pitää katsella 50100 vuoden skaalalla. Virolainen liberaalimpi yhteiskuntajärjestelmä on todennäköisesti pitkällä aikavälillä suotuisampi taloudelliselle kehitykselle ja yleiselle kasvulle kuin meikäläinen systeemi. Ehkä tunnelia nyt vastustavatkin ne, jotka pelkäävät virolaisen liberalismin kilpailukykyä suomalaiseen protektionismiin nähden.

Ja sitten hieman skaalaa tunnelin mahdollisille matkustajamäärille. Nykytason 6 miljoonaa vuosittaista matkaa on 8200 edestakaista matkustajaa päivässä. Jos nämä pitäisi roudata kahteen suuntaan aamulla 3 tunnin aikana, pitäisi tunnelissa kuljettaa 1400 hlö/tunti/suunta. Sm-junassa on 200 istumapaikkaa, eli tarvitaan 7 runkoa tunnissa täyttä pokaa. Ettei ole liikennetarvetta?

Verrataan nyt sitten vielä johonkin. Marjaradan huippuliikennemäärä on Hiekkaharjun ja Lentokentän välillä 1700 yhteen suuntaan, molemmat suunnat 3000. Muilla osuuksilla matkamäärä on 2000 hlö luokassa. Radan pituus 18 km ja hinta 600 M, siis 33 M/km. Suhteutettu hinta 11 k/hlö/h.

Tallinnan tunneli voisi olla 3 Mrd  ja 90 km, 33 M/km. Matkustajia 2800 huipputuntina. Suhteutettu hinta 12 k/hlö/h.

Marjarataa kehutaan erittäin kannattavaksi ratahankkeeksi. En siis ottanut kannattamattomaksi laskettua Espoon metroa verrokiksi, vaan kannattavan. Jos suhteellinen hinta nousee 9 %, niin hanke on automaattisesti niin kannattamaton, että siitä puhuvia pidetään kylähulluina?

Tosiasiassa näillä luvuilla Tallinnan tunneli on huomattavasti kannattavampi kuin Marjarata. Tallinnan tunnelissa on junissa täysi kuorma päästä päähän, Marjalla huippu on vain 1/3 osuudella. Marjalla matkustaminen on tappiollista, sillä lippuna kelpaa paikallisliikenteen kausilippu, jonka tuloilla ei kateta raskaan raideliikenteen kustannuksia. Tallinnan tunnelissa käypä lipun hinta voi hyvin kattaa liikennöinnin ja suuren osan investoinnista. Kannattavuushan ei ole vain kulut, vaan kulujen ja tulojen erotus.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosiasiassa näillä luvuilla Tallinnan tunneli on huomattavasti kannattavampi kuin Marjarata. Tallinnan tunnelissa on junissa täysi kuorma päästä päähän, Marjalla huippu on vain 1/3 osuudella.


Mutta Kehäradan rajahyöty ei olekaan se, mitä se kuljettaa matkustajia Kehäradan osuudella, vaan Kehäradan hyödyksi on myös laskettava se, mitä matkustajamäärät Vantaankosken radalla ja Pääradalla lisääntyvät. Siksi Kehärata lisää henkilökilometrejä todellisuudessa kolmisen kertaa enemmän kuin vain omalla osuudellaan matkustavat henkilöt laskettuna.

----------


## j-lu

->Tuli sitten kannattavasta Marjaradasta ja kannattamattomasta Länsimetrosta mieleen sekin, minkä takia tunnelia ei koskaan rakenneta. Se ei ole rakennusliikkeiden tai maanomistajien intresseissä, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Julkisrahoitteisten hukkaputkien ja peltoratojen on oltava tukevasti Suomen maaperällä, että niillä on mitään toivoa toteutua. On muistettava, että joukkoliikennehankkeet ovat tässä maassa ensisijaisesti maankäyttö- ja kiinteistöbisnestä, sitten tulee paljon tyhjää ja lopuksi se millä verukkeella hankkeita toteutetaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on erittäin tärkeä pointti. Meidän etu on edistää tunnelihanketta juuri nyt, niin kauan kun se kiinnostaa myös Tallinnaa ja virolaisia. Tulevaisuudessa voi olla niin, että Helsinki on periferia ja Tallinna oikea keskus. Voi tuntua nyt täysin utooppiselta, mutta tällaisia asioita pitää katsella 50100 vuoden skaalalla. Virolainen liberaalimpi yhteiskuntajärjestelmä on todennäköisesti pitkällä aikavälillä suotuisampi taloudelliselle kehitykselle ja yleiselle kasvulle kuin meikäläinen systeemi. Ehkä tunnelia nyt vastustavatkin ne, jotka pelkäävät virolaisen liberalismin kilpailukykyä suomalaiseen protektionismiin nähden.


Heität aika rohkeit visioita. Maiden ja kaupunkien tähänastinen kehitys viime reilulta 100 vuodelta kuitenkin puhuu sen puolesta että Helsingin seutu pysyy isompana. Joka tapauksessa,  molempien kaupunkien asukasluvun pitäisi nousta jonkin verran, että sellaista kaksoiskaupunkisynergiaa syntyisi. Jos vertailukohteena on Juutinrauma niin Kööpenhaminassa naapureineen on n 2 miljoonaa asukasta, ja koko Själlannissa vielä jonkun verran päälle, eli puhutaan alueesta jossa asuu n 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin Uudellamaalla. Tallinna lienee asukasluvultaan pikkasen isompi kuin Malmö mutta kokonaisasukasmäärältään Skoone taitaa mennä Viron ohi. Juutinrauman silta välittää lisäksi henkilö- ja tavaraliikennettä koko Ruotsin, Norjan ja myös Suomen ja toisaalta keski-Euroopan välillä, sekä autoilla että junilla. Seudun lentoliikenne on keskitetty Köpiksen lentokentälle. 

Kauempana häämöttävä n 5 miljoonan asukkaan Pietari ei taas auta Hki-Tallinan tunnelia yhtään koska liikenne sinne hoituu maitse ilman sitäkin.




> Ja sitten hieman skaalaa tunnelin mahdollisille matkustajamäärille. Nykytason 6 miljoonaa vuosittaista matkaa on 8200 edestakaista matkustajaa päivässä. Jos nämä pitäisi roudata kahteen suuntaan aamulla 3 tunnin aikana, pitäisi tunnelissa kuljettaa 1400 hlö/tunti/suunta. Sm-junassa on 200 istumapaikkaa, eli tarvitaan 7 runkoa tunnissa täyttä pokaa. Ettei ole liikennetarvetta?


Mutta nykyiset 6 miljoonaa matkustajaa eivät lähde liikkeelle vain aamuisin, vaan pitkin päivää. Yksittäinen Sm-junarunko ei ehkä olisi tarkoituksenmukaisin junatyyppi tällaiselle reitille. Jos kuvitellaan että  2-kerrosjuna jossa on n 8 vaunua, pystyy kuljettaa n 1000 matkustajaa/vuoro niin junia ei tarvittaisi noilla luvuilla kuin 2 /tunti ja suunta. Mutta se antaisi pelivaraa tavarajunille ja pitkän matkan kaukojunille. 




> Marjarataa kehutaan erittäin kannattavaksi ratahankkeeksi. En siis ottanut kannattamattomaksi laskettua Espoon metroa verrokiksi, vaan kannattavan. Jos suhteellinen hinta nousee 9 %, niin hanke on automaattisesti niin kannattamaton, että siitä puhuvia pidetään kylähulluina?


Marjaradan ja länsimetron yhteiskuntataludellinen kannattavuus perustuu siihen että niillä voidaan maankäyttöä tehostaa tunnelin yläpuolella.  Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisellä tunnelilla ei maankäyttöä voida tehostaa itse tunnelin reitillä koska ollaan meren alla. Tunnelin molemmissa päissä voidaan, mutta se vaatii omat prosessinsa. 




> Tosiasiassa näillä luvuilla Tallinnan tunneli on huomattavasti kannattavampi kuin Marjarata. Tallinnan tunnelissa on junissa täysi kuorma päästä päähän, Marjalla huippu on vain 1/3 osuudella. Marjalla matkustaminen on tappiollista, sillä lippuna kelpaa paikallisliikenteen kausilippu, jonka tuloilla ei kateta raskaan raideliikenteen kustannuksia. Tallinnan tunnelissa käypä lipun hinta voi hyvin kattaa liikennöinnin ja suuren osan investoinnista. Kannattavuushan ei ole vain kulut, vaan kulujen ja tulojen erotus.


Jos marjaradan lippuina kelpaisi vain jonkun yksityisen monopoliyhtiön liput, joita ei tuettaisi verovaroin, niin hintatietoiset matkustajat kulkisivat lentokentälle autoilla tai busseilla tai takseilla. Käytännössä Hki-vantaan lentokenttä olisi pitänyt aikoinaan rakentaa jonnekin Mäntsälään, eli yhtä kauas keskustasta kuin Tukholman Arlanda, ja antaa yksityisen firman rakentaa rautatie sinne, niin se olisi  Helsingin ja Vantaan veronmaksajille "kannattavampaa" kuin yhteiskunnan rakentama marjarata, joka välittää muutakin liikennettä kuin vain lentokentälle menevää, mutta nyt se lentokenttä on missä se on eikä sitä siirretä. 

Jättimäiset liikenneinfrahankkeet kuten merenalaiset tunnelit maksavat maltaita ja Englannin Kanaalin tunneli kertoo sen että pelkästään yksityisrahoituksen avulla toteutettuna edes Englannin ja Ranskan välisillä liikenemäärillä vältyttiin konkurssi vain rimaa hipoen. Suomenlahden alittava tunneli on siis rakennettava suurimmalti osin yhteiskunnalisilla varoilla ja sen vuoksi yhteiskuntataloudelliset perustelut on oltava kohdallaan, enemmänkin kuin länsimetrossa tai marjaradalla, koska tunnelin yläpuolelle ei todellakaan voi sitten rakentaa mitään. 

Helsinki-Tallina rautatietunneli tulee yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavaksi silloin jos:
- Helsinki ja Tallinna seutuineen todella kasvavat, tai sitoutuvat kasvamaan sen kokoisiksi kuin Kööpenhamina/Själlanti  ja Malmö/Skoone nyt ovat
- Tunnelille saadaan työmatkapendelöijien lisäksi todella paljon  rahti- ja henkilöautoliikennettä
- Ruotsiin ja Ruotsin kautta keski-Eurooppaan kulkevia liikennevolyymeja siirretään tunnelin kautta kulkeviksi esim Helsinki- tai Turku-Tukholma liikennettä ohjataan Tallinna- tai Paldiski-Tukholma -välille tai kokonaan Via Balticaa tai Rail Balticaa pitkin kulkevaksi
- Jommankumman kaupungin, todennäköisesti Tallinnan, päälentokentän kaupalliset toiminnot  lakkautetaan tai supistetaan pelkäksi halpalentoyhtiöiden käyttämäksi sivukentäksi ja kentän tehtävä jää pääasiassa palvelemaan harrasteilmailua tai maanpuolustusta.
- Suomen ja Viron välinen tiede- ja kulttuuriyhteistyö tihenee, ja kaupankäynti kehittyy niin että ei ole pelkästään matkailusta tai halvasta työvoimasta riippuvaista

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos vertailukohteena on Juutinrauma niin Kööpenhaminassa naapureineen on n 2 miljoonaa asukasta, ja koko Själlannissa vielä jonkun verran päälle, eli puhutaan alueesta jossa asuu n 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin Uudellamaalla.


Tällaisia lukuja löytyy Wikipediasta:

Suur-Malmö:  647 292 (2009)
Skoonen lääni: 1 231 062 (2009)
(Suur-)Kööpenhamina: 1 167 569 (2009)
Tanskan pääkaupunkiseutu: 1 875 179 (2009). *Korjaus: 1 662 285* (selitys löytyy tästä viestistä)

Öresundin alueen väkiluvuksi on ilmoitettu 3 677 495 (2008)
Pelkkä Kööpenhamina-Malmö 

Sitten vertailu:

Pääkaupunkiseutu: 1 034 000 (2009)
Koko Helsingin seutu: 1 274 746 (vuosi ei selviä artikkelista)
Uudenmaan maakunta: 1 425 440 (02/2010)
Etelä-Suomen lääni: 2 209 677 (2009)
Tallinna: 404 005 (2009)
Harjumaa: 523 277 (2008)
Koko Eesti: 1 340 021 (01/2010)

Uusimaa ja Harjumaa ovat yhteensä aikalailla yhtä tiheästi asuttua (222,9 as./km² ja 120,5 as./km²) kuin Öresundin alue (172,1 as./km²). Tuskin koko Talsingin alue kasvaa kuitenkaan sen enempää kuin Itä-Uudenmaan maakunnalla, joten asukasluvuksi tulisi laskukoneen mukaan 2 042 783. Ei siis oikeastaan niin huonokaan, mutta todella optimistinen, ja edellyttää, että väki voi liikkua nopeasti, helposti ja siedettävään hintaan. Realistinen työssäkäyntialue, pääkaupunkiseutu-Tallinna, olisi 1 438 005 asukkaan alue. Pelkkä Suur-Kööpenhaminan ja Suur-Malmön yhteenlaskettu asukasmäärä on vain 1 814 861.

Tähän sitten oman lisänsä tuo ero vertailtujen alueiden välimatkoissa ja se, miten sillalla yhdistetyt kaupunkialueet varmaankin koetaan yhtenäisemmäksi kuin jos se olisi tunnelilla yhdistetty. Fyysinen yhteys on Malmö-Kööpenhaminassa näkyvissä ja ja vastarannalle näkee vähän huonommallakin säällä. Se luo varmasti alueesta psyykkisesti paljon yhtenäisemmän.

En siis epäile Helsingin ja Tallinnan tunneliyhteyden kannattavuutta tai hyödyllisyyttä. Potentiaalia kyllä riitttää. Mutta siitä olen kuitenkin varma, että vaikka kyseessä on kaksi pääkaupunkia, Öresundin suosiota ei tulla saavutettamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaisia lukuja löytyy Wikipediasta:
> 
> Suur-Malmö:  647 292 (2009)
> Skoonen lääni: 1 231 062 (2009)
> (Suur-)Kööpenhamina: 1 167 569 (2009)
> Tanskan pääkaupunkiseutu: 1 875 179 (2009)
> 
> Öresundin alueen väkiluvuksi on ilmoitettu 3 677 495 (2008)
> Pelkkä Kööpenhamina-Malmö 
> ...


Ihan kiva kun esitit niitä lukuja. Mikä ero on Suur-Kööpenhaminalla ja Tanskan pääkaupunkiseudulla? Miten ison ympyrän sisällä Kööpenhaminan keskustasta katsottuna asuu Tanskan puolella 1.8 miljoonaa asukasta? 

Tanskan ja Ruotsin välistä pendelöintiä helpottaa myös se että sillan voi ylittää myös autolla ja se että sekä Malmön että Kööpenhaminan päässä on tiheä lähijunaverkko. Se vastaisi sitä suurinpiirtein että Helsingistä menisi rautateitä nykyisten lisäksi myös Lohjan, Klaukkalan ja Porvoon suuntiin ja että radat Tallinnasta Haapsaloon ja Viljandiin päin avattaisiin sähköjunaliikenteelle.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ihan kiva kun esitit niitä lukuja. Mikä ero on Suur-Kööpenhaminalla ja Tanskan pääkaupunkiseudulla?


Suur-Kööpenhamina on käytännössä sama kuin Kööpenhamina. Seutuhallinto lienee samaa luokkaa kuin Lontoossa eli useat erilliset kunnat muodostavat yhden kaupungin. Kööpenhaminan kunta on vain kantakaupunki ja siellä asuu vain vähän yli puoli miljoonaa asukasta. Monet Suur-Kööpenhaminaan kuuluvat kunnat ovat käytännössa Kööpenhaminan kaupunginosia. Suur-Kööpenhaminaan saavuttaessa on teiden varsilla taajamamerkit, joissa lukee "Storkøbenhavn".

Tuosta Tanskan pääkaupunkiseudusta tuli väärä asukasluku. Se on siis yksi Tanskan äänestysalueista, joka käsittää aiemmin Kööpenhaminan ja Fredriksborgin lääneinä tunnetut alueet sekä lisäksi Bornholmin kunnan, yhteensä 29 kuntaa. Teknisesti se vastannee vähän samaa kuin Suomessa maakunta. Asukkaita 1 662 285.

Aiemmin tähän alueeseen kuului myös entinen Roskilden lääni, jossa oli 11 kuntaa ja asukkaita noin 250 000. Tuo alue liittyi Själlandin alueeseen vuonna 2007 eli voidaan laskea nyt pois.



> Miten ison ympyrän sisällä Kööpenhaminan keskustasta katsottuna asuu  Tanskan puolella 1.8 miljoonaa asukasta?


Kysymyksesi on hyvä. Tässä todella karkeita arvioita: 

1,8 miljoonaa asukasta (luultavasti paljon enemmänkin)  saadaan pelkästään Tanskan puolelta, jos piirretään 100 km halkaisijaltaan oleva ympyrä Kööpenhaminan keskusta keskipisteenään. 1,6 saataneen jo ympyrällä, jonka halkaisija on alle 80 km.

Jos Öresundin salmeen, Kööpenhaminan ja Malmön puoliväliin pistää keskipisteen halkaisijaltaan 70 km ympyrälle, saadaan jo ainakin 2,2 miljoonaa asukasta sen sisään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Heität aika rohkeit visioita.


Niin tulee heittääkin, kun pohditaan hanketta, jonka vaikutus on yhtä pitkä kuin esim. autoilun aikakausi. Tai pidempi. Siinä skaalassa yksi sosialismin miehitysaikakin on vain jakso.

Helsingin ja käytännössä koko Helsingin seudun väkiluku oli vuonna 1944 alle 300.000. En löytänyt tarkkaa tietoa Tallinnan väestöstä samaan aikaan, mutta suurten neuvostolähiöiden nykyisen väkiluvun perusteella Tallinna lienee ollut lähes saman kokoinen tuohon aikaan, siis luokkaa 300.000. Sosialismi sotki Tallinnan kasvun, joka olisi saattanut olla Helsingin seutua voimakkaampaa jos Viro olisi ollut vapaa. Lähivuosikymmeninä Tallinna kasvanee nopeammin kuin Helsinki, kun sosialismin jarrua ei enää ole. Ja jos siellä osataan ottaa oppia myös länsimaisten kaupunkien virheistä, se vain kiihdyttää kasvua.




> Mutta nykyiset 6 miljoonaa matkustajaa eivät lähde liikkeelle vain aamuisin, vaan pitkin päivää. Yksittäinen Sm-junarunko ei ehkä olisi tarkoituksenmukaisin junatyyppi tällaiselle reitille.


Tulevat matkustajat eivät ole nykyisiä viinaturisteja, vaan pendelöijiä kuten esim. riihimäkeläiset. 6 miljoonaa matkaa on vain 4200 päivittäistä työmatkakulkijaa. Helsingin kaupunki arvioi jo 2008 virolaisten pendelöijien määräksi 10.00020.000. Jospa 10.000 pendelöijää matkustaisi arkipäivittäin, siitä tulisi 4,4 miljoonaa matkaa. Ja sitten turistit päälle, eli otetaan ensin 6 miljoonasta pois 10.000 viikkopendeliä, niin turistimatkoiksi jää noin 5 miljoonaa.

En minä sanonut, että ajetaan yksittäisiä Sm-junarunkoja. Laskin vain tunnissa tarvittavien Sm-junarunkojen määrän. Se on eri juttu, millä aikataululla niitä ajetaan. Siinä on kyse palvelun laadun ja kustannusten optimoinnista. Voidaan ihan vapaasti valita ajaa vaikka 20 min. tai 30 min. vuoroväliä. Tosin, jos on kuljetettava 3300 hlö/h, on pian pakko ajaa 15 min. tai 10 min. vuoroväliä. Tai on hankittavaa tehokkaampaa kalustoa, jotta radan kapasiteetti riittää. Kun on niin kehno ratahanke...  :Wink: 




> Marjaradan ja länsimetron yhteiskuntataludellinen kannattavuus perustuu siihen että niillä voidaan maankäyttöä tehostaa tunnelin yläpuolella.


Tämä ei ole relevantti vertaus. Tallinnan tunnelin liikenne on point-to-point -liikennettä, Marjaradan liikenne on kaupunkialueen sisäistä liikennettä. Ei esim. Riihimäen tai Oikoradan junia ajeta siksi, että päätepisteiden välillä pitäisi olla asukkaita, vaan siksi, että päätepisteistä löytyy asukkauta ja matkakohteita. Tunneli lisää molempien kaupunkiseutujen arvoa, koska toimiva yhteinen agglomeraatio lisääntyy. Siinä on kyse isommista asioista kuin muutaman grynderin voitoista rakentaa kerrostalolähiöitä lentokentän melualueen metsiin.




> Helsinki-Tallina rautatietunneli tulee yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavaksi silloin jos:...


Marjaradan yhteiskutataloudellinen kannattavuus ei perustu metsien maan arvon nousuun vaan YHTALIn matka-aikalaskelmiin. Sellaisia laskelmia ei voi Tallinnan tunnelista tehdä, koska matka-aikalaskelmat eivät edes yritä kuvata yhteysvälin palvelutason paranemista ja tunnelilla tavoiteltavia hyötyjä.

Jos nimittäin YHTALI-laskelma tehtäisiin, pitäisi laskea, että nyt pendelöijä matkustaa laivalla 6 tuntia viikossa ja tunnelin myötä hän matkustaisi junalla 10 tuntia viikossa. Eli tunneli lisäisi matka-aikaa ja olisi siten vain haitaksi. YHTALI ei ymmärrä, että ihmiset haluavat työpäivän jälkeen kotiin eikä reppurimajoitukseen. YHTALI ei tunnista yhdyskuntarakenteellisia, elämänlaadullisia ja palvelutasohyötyjä.

Ne, mitä kirjoitit edellytyksiksi, ovat tunnelin seurauksia. Eli tunnelin hyöty, johon nähden tunnelin kustannus on lähinnä mitätön.




> - Helsinki ja Tallinna seutuineen todella kasvavat, tai sitoutuvat kasvamaan sen kokoisiksi kuin Kööpenhamina/Själlanti  ja Malmö/Skoone nyt ovat
> - Tunnelille saadaan työmatkapendelöijien lisäksi todella paljon  rahti- ja henkilöautoliikennettä
> - Ruotsiin ja Ruotsin kautta keski-Eurooppaan kulkevia liikennevolyymeja siirretään tunnelin kautta kulkeviksi esim Helsinki- tai Turku-Tukholma liikennettä ohjataan Tallinna- tai Paldiski-Tukholma -välille tai kokonaan Via Balticaa tai Rail Balticaa pitkin kulkevaksi
> - Jommankumman kaupungin, todennäköisesti Tallinnan, päälentokentän kaupalliset toiminnot  lakkautetaan tai supistetaan pelkäksi halpalentoyhtiöiden käyttämäksi sivukentäksi ja kentän tehtävä jää pääasiassa palvelemaan harrasteilmailua tai maanpuolustusta.
> - Suomen ja Viron välinen tiede- ja kulttuuriyhteistyö tihenee, ja kaupankäynti kehittyy niin että ei ole pelkästään matkailusta tai halvasta työvoimasta riippuvaista


Antero

----------


## teme

Savimaahan kaivettu kanaalitunneli on eri juttu. Jos Helsinki-Tallinna putki oikeasti maksaa sen pari miljardia niin se on täysin selkeästi kannattava. Jos se maksaa jotain muuta niin asia voi olla eri. Liikennetarve välillä on olemassa, kasvupotentiaalia on myös, eli kysymys ei ole sinänsä siitä että onko matkustajia.

----------


## late-

> Kauempana häämöttävä n 5 miljoonan asukkaan Pietari ei taas auta Hki-Tallinan tunnelia yhtään koska liikenne sinne hoituu maitse ilman sitäkin.


Ei hoidu nykyisellään eikä aivan välttämättä jatkossakaan. Nopein reitti Pietarista Keski-Eurooppaan on kieltämättä teoriassa suoraa maareittiä. Tällä reitillä ei kuitenkaan ole käyttökelpoista infraa, joten kyse on erittäin suuresta investoinnista. Reitillä on toistaiseksi poliittisesti ja taloudellisesti melkoisesti esteitä. Venäjän kansallisessa mittakaavassa suora yhteys Moskovasta Keski-Eurooppaan ajaa varmasti edelle. Tämä yhteys taas ei palvele Pietaria kovin hyvin.

Laadukas raideyhteys Tallinnasta Keski-Eurooppaan voi näillä reunaehdoilla palvella toteuttamisaikataulustaan riippuen joiltakin osin myös Pietarin liikennetarpeita. Täysin erillisen rinnakkaisen raideyhteyden rakentaminen olisi kallista eikä siksi toteutuisi nopeasti. Suorempi linkki Pietarista Baltiaan olisi helpompi tehdä ja luultavasti toteutuisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Heti sitä ei kuitenkaan tarvittaisi, jos Helsingin kautta olisi jo laadukas toimiva yhteys.




> Marjaradan ja länsimetron yhteiskuntataludellinen kannattavuus perustuu siihen että niillä voidaan maankäyttöä tehostaa tunnelin yläpuolella.  Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisellä tunnelilla ei maankäyttöä voida tehostaa itse tunnelin reitillä koska ollaan meren alla.


Virallisesti molempien hankkeiden yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus perustuu matka-aikasäästöihin. Näissä on huomioitu uusi maankäyttö, mutta Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä matka-aikaa säästyy ihan nykyiselläkin maankäytöllä paljon. Matkat ovat tosin uusia, joten laskentatapa olisi väärä. Pitäisi käyttää taloudelliseen toimeliaisuuteen liittyviä malleja.




> Helsinki-Tallina rautatietunneli tulee yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavaksi silloin jos:


Turhaan me täällä taidamme keskustella, jos sinulla onkin homma reunaehtoineen laskettuna  :Smile:

----------


## Ertsu

Allekirjoitin juuri tuon Rail Baltica-adressin: http://www.adressit.com/prorailbaltica
Tuossa vähän tuosta suunnitelmasta: http://www.rail-baltica.com/pub/
Nyt, kun suuretkin päättäjät ovat joutuneet kulkemaan kumipyörillä Espanjasta Suomeen, voisi kuvitella, että Rail Baltican kannatus nousee kohisten.

Edit: Tuo YLEN juttu aiheesta meinasi unohtua: 
http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/he...n_1620874.html

----------


## Murzu

> Laadukas raideyhteys Tallinnasta Keski-Eurooppaan voi näillä reunaehdoilla palvella toteuttamisaikataulustaan riippuen joiltakin osin myös Pietarin liikennetarpeita. Täysin erillisen rinnakkaisen raideyhteyden rakentaminen olisi kallista eikä siksi toteutuisi nopeasti. Suorempi linkki Pietarista Baltiaan olisi helpompi tehdä ja luultavasti toteutuisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Heti sitä ei kuitenkaan tarvittaisi, jos Helsingin kautta olisi jo laadukas toimiva yhteys.


Kun katsotaan venäläisestä näkökulmasta asiaa, niin ensisijainen nopea yhteys Eurooppaan kulkee linjaa Moskova-Minsk-Varsova-Berliini. Tätä siellä ilmeisesti ollaan jo kovaa vauhtia suunnittelemassa luotijunan reitiksi. Mitä Pietarin suunnalle tulee, niin se on ns toissijainen yhteys, jota aletaan kehittämään sen jälkeen, kun Moskova-Berliini on valmis. Pietari-Moskova välikin ajetaan nykyään ja tulevaisuudessa Sapsaneilla varsin nopeasti, aikaan 3h 45min, joten sillä varmasti mentäisiin pitkän aikaa. Mikäli Pietarista sitten haluttaisiin nopeampi yhteys Eurooppaan, kulkisi se todennäköisimmin linnuntietä Pietari-Minsk, eli ei lainkaan Viron tai Latvian maaperällä. Minskistä Berliiniin sitten olisikin jo se aiemmin tehty suurnopeusrata. Eli näinollen rinnakkaista suurnopeusrataa ei tehtäisi toisen rinnalle, vaan enemmänkin oikorata Pietari-Minsk, josta yhteista reittiä sitten Berliiniin. Näin siis venäläisestä näkökulmasta mitä todennäköisimmin ajateltuna. 

Miksi juuri Minsk? Se on Venäjältä katsottuna paljon tärkeämpi ja suurempi kaupunki kuin esim Tallinnna tai Riika. Lisäksi Venäjä pitää Valko-Venäjää vieläkin enemmän omana maanaan kuin Viroa tai Latviaa. Pietarista ei ole kannattavaa rakentaa Berliiniin asti omaa suurnopeusrataa, vaikka se linnuntietä voitaisiinkin viedä esim Riika:n läpi lyhempää reittiä. Minskiin asti tarvitsee rakentaa kuitenkin erillistä rataa "vain" 600km kun taas täysin erillinen rata Pietari-Berliini olisi luokkaa 1300-1400km. Minsk on sopiva kohta ratojen haarautumiskohdalle, eikä silti kierrä Pietarista kulkevien matkaa älyttömästi, ja palvelee juurikin venäläisten tarpeita. Suomi on Venäjältä katsottuna väärässä suunnassa, eikä palvele Eurooppaan matkaamitsa. Suomeen matkustetaan Venäjältä toki, mutta syy on silloin Suomeen matkustaminen, ei Eurooppaan. 

Baltian ja Euroopan junayhteyttä voidaan toki tulevaisuudessa parantaa, mutta tuskin siitä koskaan mitään luotijunareittiä ainakaan venäläisiä varten tulee. Se on sitten eri asia, mikäli Suomi, Viro, Latvia ja Liettua yhdessä rahoittavat tällaisen hankkeen, mutta Venäjä tuskin tulee olemaan kovinkaan kiinnostunut, koska Venäjän tarpeita palvelevat aivan eri suunnalla olevat linjaukset. 

Summa summarum: Moskova-Berliini luotijunarata on itsestäänselvyys, ja reitin varrella lähes linnuntietä on Minsk ja Varsova, kaksi isoa pääkaupunkia. Pietari-Minsk oikorata on sitten tämän jälkikehitys. Venäläinen rautatieverkosto on varsin järkevästi linjailtu, siksi junamatkustus onkin niin suosittua siellä. Uskon että tulevaisuudessakin Venäjällä tehdään järkeviä linjauksia, eikä mitään Suomen tai Viron kautta kiertämistä tai muita haihatteluja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Summa summarum: Moskova-Berliini luotijunarata on itsestäänselvyys, ja reitin varrella lähes linnuntietä on Minsk ja Varsova, kaksi isoa pääkaupunkia. Pietari-Minsk oikorata on sitten tämän jälkikehitys. Venäläinen rautatieverkosto on varsin järkevästi linjailtu, siksi junamatkustus onkin niin suosittua siellä. Uskon että tulevaisuudessakin Venäjällä tehdään järkeviä linjauksia, eikä mitään Suomen tai Viron kautta kiertämistä tai muita haihatteluja.


Tuo on totisinta totta, ja jos vain se rata rakennetaan, ei suomalaisille tule olemaan mitään hyötyä siitä, koska viisumipolitiikka, sekä Venjän että Valko-Venäjän, on mikä on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Kiitos taas keskustelijoille. Muutamia näkökohtia satunnaisessa järjestyksessä.

- Viisumit Venäjän ja Schengen-alueen välillä tulevat olemaan historiaa viiden vuoden sisällä, mikä tulee lisäämään matkailua dramaattisesti. Viisumipolitiikka ei siis ole mikään argumentti.

- En myöskään ymmärrä argumenttia, jonka mukaan Pietarilla ei ole vaikutusta Tallinnantunneliin. Venäläiset eivät siis matkusta Tallinnaan, Pärnuun tai Riikaan? Eikä Baltian maista matkusteta Pietariin, vaikka venäläisperäistä väestöä lienee niissä kolmatta miljoonaa?

- Analogiat kanaalitunnelin kanssa ovat huonoja, koska tunneli ylitti budjettinsa noin 80 prosentilla, etupäässä korkotason nousun (Saksan yhdistymisen aiheuttama inflaatiopiikki) ja teknisten ongelmien vuoksi. Jälkimmäiset johtuivat lähinnä erittäin haastavasta maaperästä, joka oli silkkaa kalkkikiveä alusta loppuun. (Suomenlahden pohja taas on pääosin kalliota, vain Viron päässä on hiekkaa.) Huomionarvoista on sekin, että hanke toteutettiin puhtaasti yksityisellä rahalla, joten veronmaksajalle tunnelihanke oli erittäin kannattava. Keskellä tätä lentokaaosta kukaan tuskin väittää investoinnin olleen tyhmä.

- Toisin kuin usein väitetään, lentämisen hinta tuskin tulee nousemaan. Tämä siksi, että lentokoneet voivat lentää yhtä hyvin bensiinillä kuin nestekaasullakin, ja kaasuvarat eivät tule loppumaan vuosisatoihin. Ylipäätään on todennäköistä, että tulevaisuuden autot käyvät sähköllä, jolloin lentämistä voidaan jatkaa lentopetroolilla suuremmitta suruitta ja halpaan hintaan. Lentämisen hinta ei siis ole argumentti tunnelin puolesta.

- Se sen sijaan on, että Helsinki tarvitsisi kakkoskentän ja että Tallinna tarvitsee ykköskentän. Tallinnan kehittämistä haittaavat huonot yhteydet ulkomaille, ja suora junayhteys Helsinki-Vantaalle parantaisi tilannetta huomattavasti. Junayhteyksistä Riikaan ja Vilnaan ja Berliiniin ja toisaalta Pietariin ei siitäkään ole haittaa.

- Myös se on, että nykyinen laivaralli on ekologisesti kestämätöntä. Vaarallista on, että kapealla ja karikkoisella Suomenlahdella on paljon sekä poikittaista että pitkittäistä liikennettä, joiden yhteentörmääminen on vain ajan kysymys. Lisäksi laivaliikenteen päästöt ovat erittäin huomattavia. Laivojen työllistävä vaikutus on minimaalinen, ja tästä riippumatta tunnelista riippumatta osa matkustajista tulee edelleenkin suosimaan laivaristeilyjä. Kanaalintunneli ei tappanut laivaliikennettä, eikä niin tekisi myöskään Tallinnantunneli. Riskit kuitenkin pienenisivät, koska merkittävä osa liikenteestä siirtyisi kiskoille.

- Laivaliikenne ei ole yhtä luotettavaa kuin tunneliliikenne on. Huono sää ja jäät tekevät junalauttaliikenteestä hankalan aikataulutettavan.

- Investointi on kooltaan melko pieni, jos sitä vertaa moneen muuhun hankkeeseen. Esimerkiksi Tanskan sillat ovat maksaneet viitisen miljardia per laaki, ja näitä suurempia on sentään ainakin kolme. Uusi ydinvoimala maksanee kuutisen miljardia. EU maksaisi tunnelin hinnasta vähintäänkin viidestä kymmeneen prosenttia (virolainen Siim Kallas sattuu muuten olemaan seuraavat viisi vuotta liikennekomissaarina). Rakentamisessa voidaan hyödyntää myös yksityistä rahaa, esimerkiksi siten, että valtio-omisteinen yhtiö rakennuttaa sen (hyötyen valtiontakauksesta ja siten alemmasta riskipreemiosta) ja valtio myy sitten sillan valmistuttua osakkeitaan sijoittajatahoille, jotka arvostavat vakaata tuotto-odotusta.

- Kiinnostavaa on sekin, että jos tunneli linjattaisiin Pasilasta maan alla Rautatientorille, niin kauko- kuin lähijuniakin voitaisiin ajaa suoraan Tallinnaan. Jos tämä toteutettaisiin yhdessä Pisaran kanssa, ja ehkä silloinkin jos ei, junien seisottaminen Helsingin paraatipaikalla voitaisiin lopettaa ja Töölönlahden ja Pasilan ratapihat panna hyötykäyttöön. Minusta tätä voisi hyvin kutsua transformatiiviseksi hankkeeksi koko Helsingin, ei vain sen ydinkeskustan, kannalta.

- Laivalipun hinta muuten vaihtelee. Käydessäni vähän aikaa sitten Tallinnassa halvin tarjous taisi olla tuo 18 euroa per suunta, normaalihinta oli siinä kolmisenkymmentä ja kalleimmillaan reittimatka maksoi 44 egeä per suunta. Pendelöijille voisi tietysti myydä halvempia sarjalippuja, jotka käyvät vaativattomammissa HelTal-paikallisjunissa, ökystelijöille sitten luksuslippuja luotijuniin.

- Tällä hetkellä Viron BKT on ostovoimapariteetilla mitattuna puolet Suomen vastaavasta. On vaikea ennustaa, kuinka nopeasti Viro kuroo Suomea kiinni; on kuitenkin helppo ennustaa, että molemmat taloudet tulevat kasvamaan, mikä lisää sekä ihmisten että tavaroiden liikkumista.

- Tunneli parantaa myös huoltovarmuutta.

- Kuten Marjarata, Tallinnantunneli parantaa nykyisten ratainvestointien kannattavuutta lisäämällä niiden käyttöä. Sama koskee myös lentoasemia.

- Minusta ajatus jonkinmoisesta 'psyykkisestä yhteydestä' on vähän kummallinen. Menen Itä-Helsinkiin ja kohta Espooseenkin metrolla, eivätkä ne tule tuntumaan sen irrallisemmilta kuin tunnelin päässä oleva Tallinna.

----------


## hmikko

> Pendelöijille voisi tietysti myydä halvempia sarjalippuja, jotka käyvät vaativattomammissa HelTal-paikallisjunissa, ökystelijöille sitten luksuslippuja luotijuniin.


Tunnelissa vauhtia rajoittaa vissiin lähinnä turvavaatimukset ja junan aiheuttama paineaalto, kun pysäkkejä ei ole ja linjaus on hyvin suora. Kanaalitunnelissa ajetaan 160 km/h, vaikka junat muuten kulkisivat 300 km/h. Tuo 160 km/h on Flirtin vauhti, joten Tallinna-tunnelissa ei tod. näk. olisi paikallisjunalla ja luotijunalla nopeuden puolesta eroa. Paikallisjunaan voi tietty kalustaa ykkösluokan jos haluaa optimoida hinnoittelun maksukyvyn mukaan. Tilannehan on siinä mielessä eri kuin Kanaalissa, että Lontooseen ja Pariisiin on reilusti matkaa tunnelin suulta. Luotijunien ajamisessa Tallinna-tunnelissa olisi siis kysymys siitä, minne kauas ne ovat menossa (Oulu-Berliini?).

----------


## late-

> Kun katsotaan venäläisestä näkökulmasta asiaa, niin ensisijainen nopea yhteys Eurooppaan kulkee linjaa Moskova-Minsk-Varsova-Berliini. Tätä siellä ilmeisesti ollaan jo kovaa vauhtia suunnittelemassa luotijunan reitiksi. Mitä Pietarin suunnalle tulee, niin se on ns toissijainen yhteys, jota aletaan kehittämään sen jälkeen, kun Moskova-Berliini on valmis.


Tunnut nyt peilaavan Venäjään suomalaista konsensuspolitiikkaa. Venäjän sisällä alueet ja erityisesti ja Moskova ja Pietari ovat kuitenkin kilpailuasetelmassa. Pietarin alue ei ole pelkkää hymyä, jos Moskova saa paremmat yhteydet ja heille ei tipu mitään. Yhteys Moskovan kautta Keski-Eurooppaan ei sekään välttämättä ole suosikki. Pietarin alueelta onkin korkealta tasolta viestitetty, että heitä kiinnostaa sekä nopea yhteys Helsinkiin että mahdollinen jatko Keski-Eurooppaan.

Luonnollisesti pitkällä tähtäimellä suora yhteys Minskiin on paras yhteys. Pietari ei kuitenkaan halua jäädä odottamaan toissijaista yhteyttä mahdollisesti kymmeniksi vuosiksi Moskovan kerätessä hyötyjä. Silloin riittää kiertävämpikin yhteys, jolla on lisäksi Pietarin alueellista merkittävyyttä vahvistava ulottuvuus kytkiessään Helsingin, Helsinki-Vantaan ja Tallinnan. Vetoapua voisi siis saada juuri kriittiseen toteutusvaiheeseen ja noin kymmenelle ensimmäiselle käyttövuodelle.

Tietysti jos Venäjä alkaa nyt Kiinan innolla rakentaa suurnopeusrataa, lupaa maksaa laskun Valko-Venäjänkin puolelta ja Valko-Venäjän yhteiskunta normalisoituu, suurnopeusyhteys Moskovasta saatttaa valmistua nopeasti ja Venäjällä saattaa riittää intoa tehdä myös Pietarin yhteyttä (750 km) lähes samassa tahdissa. Todennäköisemmältä kuitenkin vaikuttaa, että rail Baltica voisi valmistua ensin ja välistä puuttuisi "vain" lahden alitus tai suora rata Tallinnasta Pietariin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tunnut nyt peilaavan Venäjään suomalaista konsensuspolitiikkaa. Venäjän sisällä alueet ja erityisesti ja Moskova ja Pietari ovat kuitenkin kilpailuasetelmassa. Pietarin alue ei ole pelkkää hymyä, jos Moskova saa paremmat yhteydet ja heille ei tipu mitään. Yhteys Moskovan kautta Keski-Eurooppaan ei sekään välttämättä ole suosikki. Pietarin alueelta onkin korkealta tasolta viestitetty, että heitä kiinnostaa sekä nopea yhteys Helsinkiin että mahdollinen jatko Keski-Eurooppaan.
> 
> Luonnollisesti pitkällä tähtäimellä suora yhteys Minskiin on paras yhteys. Pietari ei kuitenkaan halua jäädä odottamaan toissijaista yhteyttä mahdollisesti kymmeniksi vuosiksi Moskovan kerätessä hyötyjä. Silloin riittää kiertävämpikin yhteys, jolla on lisäksi Pietarin alueellista merkittävyyttä vahvistava ulottuvuus kytkiessään Helsingin, Helsinki-Vantaan ja Tallinnan. Vetoapua voisi siis saada juuri kriittiseen toteutusvaiheeseen ja noin kymmenelle ensimmäiselle käyttövuodelle.
> 
> Tietysti jos Venäjä alkaa nyt Kiinan innolla rakentaa suurnopeusrataa, lupaa maksaa laskun Valko-Venäjänkin puolelta ja Valko-Venäjän yhteiskunta normalisoituu, suurnopeusyhteys Moskovasta saatttaa valmistua nopeasti ja Venäjällä saattaa riittää intoa tehdä myös Pietarin yhteyttä (750 km) lähes samassa tahdissa. Todennäköisemmältä kuitenkin vaikuttaa, että rail Baltica voisi valmistua ensin ja välistä puuttuisi "vain" lahden alitus tai suora rata Tallinnasta Pietariin.


Minä en kyllä lasksi yhtään mitään venäläisten varaan yhtään mitään Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelin osalta. Mutta ehkä Tallinna-Puola-Berliini yhteyys voisi saada pietarista matkustajia jos se olisi kunnossa. Pietarista on lyhyempi matka suoraan Tallinnaan tai Pihkovan kautta Riikaan kuin Helsingin kautta.

Matkustajapotentiaalista väitetän yhtä ja toista. Väitetään Pietarissa asuvan jopa 10 miljonaa ihmistä mikä ei todellakaan pidä paikkansa. Itse Pietarissa asuu  n 4 miljoonaa, ja naapurit mukaanlukien (käytännössä koko Inkerinmaa ja Karjalan kannas, n 5 milliä).  Ns Leningradin kuvernementissa asuu Pietari mukaanlukien n 7 milliä mutta silloin puhtaan todella laajasta alueesta joka ulottuu Suomen ja Viron rajoilta kauas Äänisen rannoille asti. Lisäksi maaseutu ns Leningradin kuvernementisssa on hyvin harvaan asuttua ja alkeellista ja elintaso ei vastaa mitenkään länsimaista. Ns rikkaita tai edes ostovoimaltaan edes keskiluokkaisia ihmisiä voidaan laskea Pietarissa ja alueen suurimmissa kaupungeissa  asuvan suurin piirten saman verran kuin Helsingin 09-suuntanumeroalueella. 

Eli se lisäys mitä pietarilaiset toisivat  matkustustreitille ei olisi kuin toisen Helsingin verran. 

Toinen juttu on että jos Venäjän valtio subventoiisi jotenkin omien kansalaistensa matkustamista, ja otettava huomion myäös että Pietari tarvitsee säännöllisen yhteyden myös Kaliningradiin ja silloin matkareitti kulkisi Baltian läpi.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:31 ----------




> - Viisumit Venäjän ja Schengen-alueen välillä tulevat olemaan historiaa viiden vuoden sisällä, mikä tulee lisäämään matkailua dramaattisesti. Viisumipolitiikka ei siis ole mikään argumentti.


Off topic, mutta tuohon en usko tippaakaan.
Neuvostoliiton hajoamisesta on jo 20 vuotta mutta mitään merkkejä viisumipoliiikan helpottumiselle saatika edes viisumivapaudelle ei ole näkynyt Venäjän ja sen kyljessä olevan Valko-Venäjän osalta, vaan oikeastaan se on vain kiristynyt mitä tulee suomalaisten kohtelun asiassa. Ainoastaan Baltian maat ryhtyivät voimakkaasti itsenäistyttyään muuttamaan politiikkansa vaikka suomalaiset !!! vastustivat aluksi viisumivapautta Baltian kanssa, ja IVY-maista Ukrainaan ymmärtääkseni pääsee EU-kansalainen nykyän ilman viisumia mutta se ei tähän auta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Mutta ehkä Tallinna-Puola-Berliini yhteyys voisi saada pietarista matkustajia jos se olisi kunnossa. Pietarista on lyhyempi matka suoraan Tallinnaan tai Pihkovan kautta Riikaan kuin Helsingin kautta.


Matka voi olla lyhyempi, mutta rata on huonossa kunnossa. Aikaetäisyytenä matka Helsingin kautta olisi tunnelin kanssa kohta lyhyempi. Matkalla olisi myös merkittävä lentokenttä, joka on käsitykseni mukaan olennaisesti muakavampi käyttää kuin Pulkovo. Venäjän ja Viron huonot välit ovat kansallisen tason kysymys, joten pelkkä Pietarin kaupungin tahto ei välttämättä riitä suoralle yhteydelle. 

Pietarin ja Tallinnan välisen yhteyden kanssa investointirahoista kilpailisi myös jo mainittu suorempi yhteys Minskiin. Tällä hetkellä viisumeja myönnetään puolin ja toisin nihkeästi. Venäjällä infrastruktuuriin panostetaan toistaiseksi kaikin puolin kovin vähän. Siksi suhtaudun toistaiseksi varauksella ajatuksiin suorista nopeista junayhteyksistä Venäjältä Eurooppaan. Tässäkin asiassa linja voi kyllä muuttua nopeastikin.

Seudullisen kehityksen kannalta olisi kyllä suotavaa yhdistää Tallinna ja Pietari myös suoraan.




> Ns rikkaita tai edes ostovoimaltaan edes keskiluokkaisia ihmisiä voidaan laskea Pietarissa ja alueen suurimmissa kaupungeissa  asuvan suurin piirten saman verran kuin Helsingin 09-suuntanumeroalueella.


Tälle laskelmalle näkisin vielä mielelläni jotkin perustelut. Lisäksi haluaisin nähdä ennusteen, jossa on otettu huomioon myös Venäjän odotettavissa oleva taloudellinen kasvu seuraavien 10-20 vuoden aikana. Kummasti tuntuu löytyvän Pietarista palveluita maksukykyisille, kun siellä käy. Toki eniten mainostetut palvelut on kohdistettu kapealle eliitille, mutta paikalliselle keskiluokallekin tuntuu olevan tarjolla runsaasti kulutusmahdollisuuksia.




> Eli se lisäys mitä pietarilaiset toisivat  matkustustreitille ei olisi kuin toisen Helsingin verran.


Tallinnan tunnelin kannalta olennaista on myös tavaraliikenne. Tavaraa kulkee jo nyt Suomen kautta suuret määrät, vaikka reitti ei ole suorin mahdollinen. Valko-Venäjän reitti on toistaiseksi epäluotettavampi ja käytännössä hitaampi poliittisista syistä. Viron kautta ei kannata kulkea poliittisista syistä eikä siellä tieverkkokaan ole kummoinen. Junia sentään kulkee jonkin verran. Suorien merikuljetusten osuus on varmasti kasvava, mutta kokoaismäärän trendi on myös voimakkaasti kasvava. Suora merikuljetus ei myöskään olisi junaa nopeampi.

Tässä olisi siis tilaisuus, joka ei kestä ikuisesti. 20 vuoden päästä on luultavasti jo liian myöhäistä ja virrat tosiaan ohjautuvat kokonaisuudessaan suorinta tietä.




> Neuvostoliiton hajoamisesta on jo 20 vuotta mutta mitään merkkejä viisumipoliiikan helpottumiselle saatika edes viisumivapaudelle ei ole näkynyt Venäjän ja sen kyljessä olevan Valko-Venäjän osalta, vaan oikeastaan se on vain kiristynyt mitä tulee suomalaisten kohtelun asiassa.


Viisumipolitiikka on yleensä vastavuoroista. EU ei ymmärrettävästi tällä hetkellä halua luopua viisumeista. Tulevaisuutta pohdittaessa on kuitenkin punnittava laajasti eri skenaarioita. Niin vain taisi Väyrysen Paavon väitöskirjakin sisältää oletuksen ikuisesta Neuvostoliitosta. Eipä se enää niin ikuiselta näytäkään kuin vaikkapa vielä 80-luvulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä olisi siis tilaisuus, joka ei kestä ikuisesti. 20 vuoden päästä on luultavasti jo liian myöhäistä ja virrat tosiaan ohjautuvat kokonaisuudessaan suorinta tietä.


Juuri tämä on minusta avainasia, joka tulisi ymmärtää. Nyt vielä on Tallinnan tunneliin intressiä ja maksuhalukkuutta muillakin kuin Helsingillä, joka ei tunnelin hyötyä ymmärrä.

Siinä tilanteessa, kun Moskovasta ja Pietarista on suorat nopeat radat Eurooppaan, Tallinna on voinut kasvaa suuremmaksi kuin Helsinki ja lentokenttä onkin laajentunut Tallinnassa eikä Vantaalla. Ketä tunneli silloin kiinnostaa? Köyhtynyttä Helsinkiä, joka haluaisi lentämistä ja laivoja tukevamman napanuoran olla Euroopan jäsen eikä merentakainen syrjäkylä. Mutta milläs tunneli silloin maksetaan? Suomen ydinsähkön vientituloilla ehkä? Se kun on kauppatavara, jonka rahtaamisessa meri ei ole ongelma. Ja jonka tuotannolle meri on eduksi: Meri eristää eurooppalaisten hyljeksimät ydinvoimalat ja toimii huokeampana lauhduttimena kuin ilma.




> - Investointi on kooltaan melko pieni, jos sitä vertaa moneen muuhun hankkeeseen. Esimerkiksi Tanskan sillat ovat maksaneet viitisen miljardia per laaki, ja näitä suurempia on sentään ainakin kolme. Uusi ydinvoimala maksanee kuutisen miljardia.


Niinpä. Kummastakohan on Suomelle seuraavaksi 40 vuodeksi enemmän hyötyä, Tallinnan tunnelista vai ylimääräisestä ydinvoimalasta? Ei sitä ydinvoimalaa nimittäin mikään voimayhtiö maksa, vaan me kansalaiset, jotka kulutamme sähköä ja niitä tuotteita ja palveluita, joihin on käytetty sähköä. Aivan samalla tavalla kuin maksamme ne tuulimyllytkin, joiden kohdalla asiaa valitetaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Matka voi olla lyhyempi, mutta rata on huonossa kunnossa. Aikaetäisyytenä matka Helsingin kautta olisi tunnelin kanssa kohta lyhyempi. Matkalla olisi myös merkittävä lentokenttä, joka on käsitykseni mukaan olennaisesti muakavampi käyttää kuin Pulkovo. Venäjän ja Viron huonot välit ovat kansallisen tason kysymys, joten pelkkä Pietarin kaupungin tahto ei välttämättä riitä suoralle yhteydelle.


Jos kerran Venäjän ja Viron suhteet ovat hiukan viileät, niin mikä takaisi sen että venäläisiä alkaisi kulkea Euroopapan Suomen kautta tunnelia pitkin ennemimn kuin suoraan Viron/Baltian  kautta? Mulla on sellaine käsitys että Suomen kautta kuljetaan nimenomaan päästääkseen lentäen muualle Eurooppaan tai laivalla muualle esim Ruotsiin. 



> Tallinnan tunnelin kannalta olennaista on myös tavaraliikenne. Tavaraa kulkee jo nyt Suomen kautta suuret määrät, vaikka reitti ei ole suorin mahdollinen. Valko-Venäjän reitti on toistaiseksi epäluotettavampi ja käytännössä hitaampi poliittisista syistä. Viron kautta ei kannata kulkea poliittisista syistä eikä siellä tieverkkokaan ole kummoinen. Junia sentään kulkee jonkin verran. Suorien merikuljetusten osuus on varmasti kasvava, mutta kokoaismäärän trendi on myös voimakkaasti kasvava. Suora merikuljetus ei myöskään olisi junaa nopeampi.


Tavaraliikenteen kasvun on oltava yksi edellytys tunnelin rakentamiselle. Kysymys on lähinnä suomalaisten tavaroiden viennistä Eurooppaan ja päinastoin. Venäjä-kuvio voi tulla kysymykseen vain jos reitti on halvempi kuin merikuljetus. Venäjän ja Suomen välinen vilkas kappaletavaravirta perustuu nykyisellään siihen että Suomessa on hyvät varastot. Autoja ei varasteta ja elintarvikkeeet eivät pilaannu. Suomi ja Venäjä ovat yrittäneet tehdä vaikka mitä että tavaravirta saataisiin takaisin raiteille, kuten se kulki Neuvostoliiton aikaan mutta huonoin tuloksin. Suurin ongelma on, jota ei tahdota virallisesti myöntää, mutta josta tiedetään, on  että rautateitse kuljettaessa ns kaksoislaskutuksen mahdollisuus (kaksoislaskutus on yhdenlaista puolilaillista salakuljettamista) poistuu. Nämä ovat siis tullausteknisiä syitä. Ja nämä kaikki tullitouhuilla kikkailu ja voitelu ei poistu ikinä ennekuin elintasokuilu länsi-Euroopan ja Venäjän välillä madallu. 




> Viisumipolitiikka on yleensä vastavuoroista. EU ei ymmärrettävästi tällä hetkellä halua luopua viisumeista. Tulevaisuutta pohdittaessa on kuitenkin punnittava laajasti eri skenaarioita. Niin vain taisi Väyrysen Paavon väitöskirjakin sisältää oletuksen ikuisesta Neuvostoliitosta. Eipä se enää niin ikuiselta näytäkään kuin vaikkapa vielä 80-luvulla.


Kun googlaa haksanalla "viisumivapaus venäjä" niin löytää toinen toistaan ristiriitaisempia käsityksiä ja kannanottoja. Mutta otetaan nyt yksi viralliselta ja luotettavalta vaikuttava linkki: http://www.upi-fiia.fi/fi/news/615/ 

Huom: Tässä ei kuitenkaan puhuta ollenkaan suomalaisten viisumivapaudesta Venäjälle, se lienee Suomen valtionjohdolle asia joka EVVK. Se tässä artikkelissa kuitenkin käy selvästi ilmi että venäläiset hakevat viisumin nimenomaan ennemmin Suomeen kuin muihin Shengen-maihin koska Suomeen sen saa helpoiten.  Lisäksi Suomi on länteen mentäessä matkareitin varrella, on toimiva lentokentä (silloin kun tulivuorista ei lennä tuhkaa niidne päälle)  ja laivoja menee. Säännöthän edellyttävät että on haettava leima juuri siitä Shengen-maasta johon viisumi on saatu. 

Mitä halusin tuoda esiin on että jos EU:n ja Venäjän välille tosissaan astuisi voimaan viisumivapaus esim max 3 kk pitkille turistimatkille niin kenenkäään venäläisen ei olisi pakko kulkea Suomen kautta Eurooppaan vaan mikä tahansa reitti kelpaisi ja silloin todennäköisesiti hypättäisiin koneeseen suoraan kotikaupungissa tai kuljettaisiin junalla tai autolla tai bussilal suorinta reittiä, ei Suomen kautta, ellei oltaisi nimenomaan tulossa tänne tai Pohjoismaihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tavaraliikenteen kasvun on oltava yksi edellytys tunnelin rakentamiselle. Kysymys on lähinnä suomalaisten tavaroiden viennistä Eurooppaan ja päinastoin.


Osoitin jo aiemmin varsin yksinkertaisella laskelmalla, että tunnelin kapasiteetti täyttyy Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisestä matkustajaliikenteestä. Rahdille tunneli on vähämerkityksellinen bonus. HS:n eilen julkaisemasta artikkelista näkyi suurelle yleisölle se tosiasia, että mitataan sitten arvona tai tonneina, laivarahti on täysin ylivoimainen rahtimuoto ja sellaisena pysynee. Koska laivaliikenteen kapasiteetti on ylivoimainen ja kustannus erittäin halpa. Tallinnan tunneli ei kapasiteetiltaan vastaisi edes yhtä suomalaista satamaa, ja satama syntyy noin 1/10 kustannuksella tunneliin verrattuna.

Laivarahdin merkitys näkyy myös Venäjän politiikassa. Ei Pietarin uutta samaa ole muodon vuoksi rakennettu. Eikä sataman rakentamista ohjaa se, että rautatierahdissa ei voi harjoittaa pimeätä laskuttamista, joka on maantierahtiin liittyvä marginaali-ilmiö. Meille Suomessa se tuntuu isolta asialta, mutta suursatamia, kaasuputkia ja teollisuuttaan rakentavalla Venäjällä on tärkeämpää ajateltavaa kuin muutaman pikkuvirkamiehen firaabelibusinekset.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Osoitin jo aiemmin varsin yksinkertaisella laskelmalla, että tunnelin kapasiteetti täyttyy Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisestä matkustajaliikenteestä. Rahdille tunneli on vähämerkityksellinen bonus. HS:n eilen julkaisemasta artikkelista näkyi suurelle yleisölle se tosiasia, että mitataan sitten arvona tai tonneina, laivarahti on täysin ylivoimainen rahtimuoto ja sellaisena pysynee. Koska laivaliikenteen kapasiteetti on ylivoimainen ja kustannus erittäin halpa. Tallinnan tunneli ei kapasiteetiltaan vastaisi edes yhtä suomalaista satamaa, ja satama syntyy noin 1/10 kustannuksella tunneliin verrattuna.


Tuo on totta kun on kyseessä tyypilliset suomalaiset vientituotteet kuten metsä- ja metalliteollisuuden puolivalmisteet. Suomihan on aina ollut, osittain juuri johtuen rautatieyhteyksien puuttumisen vuoksi , pelkkä raaka-aine tai puolivalmiste-aitta länsi-Euroopalle, ehkä Ruotsia lukuunottamatta. 

Mutta tuontia ajatellen junatunnelista voisi olla enemmän hyötyä. Tulee mieleen esim elintarvikeiden tuonti, se voisi olla kannattavaa rekka- tai lentokuljetuksiin varattuna. 




> Laivarahdin merkitys näkyy myös Venäjän politiikassa. Ei Pietarin uutta samaa ole muodon vuoksi rakennettu. Eikä sataman rakentamista ohjaa se, että rautatierahdissa ei voi harjoittaa pimeätä laskuttamista, joka on maantierahtiin liittyvä marginaali-ilmiö. Meille Suomessa se tuntuu isolta asialta, mutta suursatamia, kaasuputkia ja teollisuuttaan rakentavalla Venäjällä on tärkeämpää ajateltavaa kuin muutaman pikkuvirkamiehen firaabelibusinekset.


Tuokin pitää  paikkansa ja siksi Suomenlahden alittavan rautatietunnelin merkitys Suomen ja Venäjän väliselle rahtiliikenteelle tulee olemaan täysin nolla tonnia.

Tullikikkailuja muuten ei harrasteta siksi itärajallamme että vain tullimiehet haluavati tienata sillä, vaan tavarakauppaa käyvät osapuolet haluavat myydä tavaroita mahdollisimman halvalla Venäjän markkinoilla, koska muuten se ei menisi kaupaksi. Eli se elättää aika isoa "ravintoketjua", myös suomalaista elinkeinoelämää. Pietarin ja Kannaksen suuria satamia rakennetaan lähinnä Venäjän omaa bulkkitavaravientiä varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Hesari uutisoi Turun yliopiston Merenkulkualan koulutus- ja tutkimuskeskuksen näkemyksiä, että tunneli merkitys huoltovarmuustekijänä pitäisi laskea mukaan kannattavuuslaskelmiin. Miten, sitä en tiedä. Ei ainakaan YHTALIssa huoltovarmuuspykälää taida olla.

Myös kustannusarvio näyttää muuttuneen aiemmin näkemistäni luvuista, ja olisi nyt 6-7 miljardia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesari uutisoi Turun yliopiston Merenkulkualan koulutus- ja tutkimuskeskuksen näkemyksiä, että tunneli merkitys huoltovarmuustekijänä pitäisi laskea mukaan kannattavuuslaskelmiin. Miten, sitä en tiedä. Ei ainakaan YHTALIssa huoltovarmuuspykälää taida olla.


En ole selvitystä lukenut, mutta periaate on, että ongelmatilanteissa rahaa alkaa palaa vauhdilla. Kärjistetty esimerkki on, että 450 euron lentolippu käy arvottomaksi, kun lennot pysähtyvät. Lentoyhtiö hyvittää lipun hinnan, mutta asiakkalle saattaa jäädä 3000 euron kustannus taksista tai autovuokrauksesta sekä muista vaihtoehtoisen matkustamisen kuluista.

Vastaavalla tavalla jossain teollisuuslaitoksessa voi tulla äkkiä satojen tuhansien tai jopa miljoonien tappioita, kun raaka-ainehuolto tai valmistetoimitukset pettävät. Yksi esimerkki oli jostain Afrikan maasta, jossa kukkia rahdattiin eläinten rehuksi, kun niitä ei voitu lennättää asiakkaille Eurooppaan. Teollisuuden prosesseja ei ole helppo pysäyttää ja siten välttää hukkaan menevän tuotannon valmistumista.

Kauhuskenariot eivät kuulu YHTALIin. Enkä tiedä, pitäisikö edes  siinäkään tapauksessa, että YHTALI ylipäätään kuvaisi oikein hyötyjä ja haittoja. Kauhuskenariot kuuluvat minusta strategisen tason arviointiin, koska niiden vaikutusten esiintymisellä on tietty todennäköisyys. YHTALIn periaate on arvioida varmasti toteutuvia vaikutuksia. Toki varmasti toteutuvakin on vain todennäköistä ja siten epävarmaa, mutta kuitenkin erittäin suurella varmuudella.




> Suomihan on aina ollut, osittain juuri johtuen rautatieyhteyksien puuttumisen vuoksi , pelkkä raaka-aine tai puolivalmiste-aitta länsi-Euroopalle, ehkä Ruotsia lukuunottamatta.


Onkohan asia ihan näin. Vaikea minun on kuvitella, että saarella olo Eurooppaan nähden olisi muokannut elinkeinoelämän rakennetta. Sen ajatuksen mukaan Ison Britanniankin pitäisi olla kehitysmaa Euroopan mittakaavassa, mutta se on ollut tekniikan, teollisuuden, talouden ja kolonialismin kärkimaita vuosisatoja. Nykyään Britannialla menee suhteessa huonommin kuin ennen, vaikka maaliikenneyhteys Eurooppaan onkin saatu aikaiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen ajatuksen mukaan Ison Britanniankin pitäisi olla kehitysmaa Euroopan mittakaavassa, mutta se on ollut tekniikan, teollisuuden, talouden ja kolonialismin kärkimaita vuosisatoja. Nykyään Britannialla menee suhteessa huonommin kuin ennen, vaikka maaliikenneyhteys Eurooppaan onkin saatu aikaiseksi.


Kun viestiäsi pohtii vähän tarkemmin, eikö se oikeastaan tue sitä ajatusta, että rautateiden aikaan raideyhteyden puuttuminen ajaa taantumaan? Ison-Britannian mahtiaikana ei rautateitä ollut, ja valta perustui merimahtiin. Pitkälle rautateiden tulon jälkeenkin meriliikenteellä on ollut niin merkittävä asema, ettei raideyhteyden puuttuminen ole haitannut. Mutta sotien jälkeen Iso-Britannia on sitten pikku hiljaa valunut kärjestä pois. Vasta 15 vuotta olemassa ollut tunneli ei ole millään voinut ehtiä kehitystä kääntämään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kauhuskenariot eivät kuulu YHTALIin. Enkä tiedä, pitäisikö edes  siinäkään tapauksessa, että YHTALI ylipäätään kuvaisi oikein hyötyjä ja haittoja. Kauhuskenariot kuuluvat minusta strategisen tason arviointiin, koska niiden vaikutusten esiintymisellä on tietty todennäköisyys. YHTALIn periaate on arvioida varmasti toteutuvia vaikutuksia. Toki varmasti toteutuvakin on vain todennäköistä ja siten epävarmaa, mutta kuitenkin erittäin suurella varmuudella.


Suomen kohdalla se kauhuskenaario joka voi heikentää eniten huoltovarmuuttamme on sota tai siitä lievempi versio kauppasaarto, tai joidenkin raaka-aineiden, esim öljyn tai metallien tai elintarvikkeiden saatavuuden hupeneminen. Sellaisia katastrofeja varten ymmärtääkseni Huoltovarmuuskeskus niminen virastokin on perustettu. Eli strategiaa juuri, mutta väärillä strategioilla voi tunnetusti olla kauaskantoisia seurauksia. Seuraavan kerran Suomen lentokoneet voivat todellakin jäädä maahan, ja pitkäksikin aikaa siksi että öljy on liian kallista saadakseen ne ilmaan.




> Onkohan asia ihan näin. Vaikea minun on kuvitella, että saarella olo Eurooppaan nähden olisi muokannut elinkeinoelämän rakennetta. Sen ajatuksen mukaan Ison Britanniankin pitäisi olla kehitysmaa Euroopan mittakaavassa, mutta se on ollut tekniikan, teollisuuden, talouden ja kolonialismin kärkimaita vuosisatoja. Nykyään Britannialla menee suhteessa huonommin kuin ennen, vaikka maaliikenneyhteys Eurooppaan onkin saatu aikaiseksi.


Tarkoitin vähän kärjistäen sitä että Suomen kulutustavara ja arvotavaroiden vienti länteen pääsi kunnolla käyntiin vasta 1960-luvulla kun autolautat ja ulkomaan rahteja ajavat rekat tulivat käyttöön, sekä keksintö nimeltä kontti joka mahdollisti nopean lastauksen laivojen ja maakulkuneuvojen välillä. 

Ennen 2. maailmansotaahan maakuljetukset Euroopassa hoidettiin rautateitse, ja Ruotsilla oli etulyöntiasema Suomeen verratuna koska se pystyi viemään koneita ja kulutustavaroita Eurooppaan suorina junakuljetuksina, junalautan avulla. Britannia pystyi niinikään, mutta Suomi, jonka raideleveys oli eri kuin lännellä, ja jolla ei ollut junalauttoja, joutui tyytymään bulkkitavaran vientiin perinteisin laivoin. Toki muutkin seikat vaikuttivat Suomen vientiteollisuuden alkeellisuuteen, mm se että maa oli silloin kun teollistuminen alkoi Euroopassa todenteolla, muutenkin köyhä ja maatalousvaltainen. Jos Suomea pitää verrata johonkin toiseen saarivaltioon niin Irlanti sopii paremmin, sillä ei ole koskaan ollut minkäänlaista junayhteyttä muualle, ja sillä on ollut aika samankaltainen kehitys kuin Suomella. 

Se on totta että ei mikään rautatietunneli ulkomaille ole teollisuuttamme varten enää nykyään autuaaksitekevä kuin mitä se olisi ehkä ollut 1960-luvulla, koska teollisuuttamme ulkoistetaan halvan työvoiman maihin, mutta tuontiliikenteen hoidossa sillä voisi saada säästöjä tai aikatauluhyötyjä aikaan Ruotsin kautta kuljettamiseen verrattuna. 

Tuohon huoltovarmuus-asiaan palatakseni, niin Suomihan joutui 1870-luvulla kokemaan läntisen Euroopan viimeisimmän kunnon nälänhädän, koska viljaa ei pystynyt kuljettaa ulkomailta Suomeen kun laivat eivät kulkeneet jäiden vuoksi ja rautatie Pietariin oli silloin vasta rakenteilla. Jos kyseistä rataa olisi aikoinaan tajuttu alkaa rakentaa muutama vuosi aikaisemin niin viljaa olis saatu Suomeen ja useampi olis jäänyt henkiin. Se etä rataa alettiin akenta nin myöhään taas oli seurausta siitä että Suomessa käytiin 1800-luvun puolivälissä juupas eipäs keskustelua rautateiden tarpeellisuudesta ylipäänsä, vanholliset olivat sitä mieltä että ei niitä mihinkään tarvita kun taas jotkut toiset olivat päinvastaista mieltä. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:48 ----------




> Kun viestiäsi pohtii vähän tarkemmin, eikö se oikeastaan tue sitä ajatusta, että rautateiden aikaan raideyhteyden puuttuminen ajaa taantumaan? Ison-Britannian mahtiaikana ei rautateitä ollut, ja valta perustui merimahtiin. Pitkälle rautateiden tulon jälkeenkin meriliikenteellä on ollut niin merkittävä asema, ettei raideyhteyden puuttuminen ole haitannut. Mutta sotien jälkeen Iso-Britannia on sitten pikku hiljaa valunut kärjestä pois. Vasta 15 vuotta olemassa ollut tunneli ei ole millään voinut ehtiä kehitystä kääntämään.


Mä allekirjoitan kanssa tuon saman. Siihen tunnelin puuttumisen pitää lisätä vielä se että Britannian yhteiskunta suhtautui vielä 1970-luulla koko muuhun  Eurooppaan nurjasti ja pitkin hampain liittyi EEC:hen (=nykyiseen EU:hun). Vaikka Britannian teollisuus on hiipunut suuruudenajoistaan niin viime 15 vuotena maa on kehittynyt enemmän palveluyhteiskunnaksi, ja nimenomaan joillakin tietyillä sektoreilla kuten finanssi ja rahoitusaloilla, ja siihen kanaalitunnelilla on varmaan ollut jonkinlainen merkitys, mutta ei sovi unohtaa lentoliikenten vapautumitakaan.  Juuri liikenten solmukohta-asemansa ansiosta Lontoo taitaa olla Euroopan finanssikeskuksista se vahvin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mitä halusin tuoda esiin on että jos EU:n ja Venäjän välille tosissaan astuisi voimaan viisumivapaus esim max 3 kk pitkille turistimatkille niin kenenkäään venäläisen ei olisi pakko kulkea Suomen kautta Eurooppaan vaan mikä tahansa reitti kelpaisi ja silloin todennäköisesiti hypättäisiin koneeseen suoraan kotikaupungissa tai kuljettaisiin junalla tai autolla tai bussilal suorinta reittiä, ei Suomen kautta, ellei oltaisi nimenomaan tulossa tänne tai Pohjoismaihin.


Erittäin hyvä pointti siihen, miksi venäläisille ei tämänkään vuoksi pitäisi myöntää viisumivapautta. Tiedä sitten liittyykö kovin läheisesti enää Tallinnan tunneliin, mutta ehkä juurikin jossain määrin kyseisen hankkeen mahdollisen ruplarahoitusosuuden osalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Kun googlaa haksanalla "viisumivapaus venäjä" niin löytää toinen toistaan ristiriitaisempia käsityksiä ja kannanottoja. Mutta otetaan nyt yksi viralliselta ja luotettavalta vaikuttava linkki: http://www.upi-fiia.fi/fi/news/615/


Jäin artikkelissa kaipaamaan selitystä viisumivapauden tekniselle mahdottomuudelle. Tuskin siellä on mitään hard-coded terminaattoria vastassa, joka ampuu kaikki ilman viisumia yrittävät. Teknisesti viisumivapauden poisto tarkoittaisi sitä, että herra tai rouva VF:n kansalainen kävelee passintarkastukseen Ylä-Urpalan raja-asemalle, vilauttaa passia ja siirtyy Vaalimaan puolelle näyttääkseen sitä Suomen passivirkailijalle. Sitten koko Schengen on vapaasti matkustettavana.

Poliittisia ongelmia viisumivapauteen voi liittyä, varsinkin kolmansien maiden kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Viisumivapaudesta Schengenin ja EU:n välillä: norjalaiset näyttävät ehtineen Suomen edelle:
http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2...s_1629625.html




> Venäjä ja Norja suunnittelevat viisumivapaata rajanylitystä. Norja Radion NRK:n tietojen mukaan viisumivapaasta alueesta keskustellaan maanantaina Venäjän presidentti Dmitri Medvedevin tavatessa Norjan ulkoministerin Jonas Gahr Stören.
> Alkuvaiheessa viisumivapauden piiriin kuuluu 40000 raja-alueella asuvaa venäläistä ja 9000 norjalaista Finnmarkin itäosissa.
> - Venäjän rajanylityksen tulisi toimia, kuten rajanylitys pohjoismaisten naapureidemme kanssa, ulkoministeri Störe totesi NRK:n haastattelussa. Störe oli varovainen arvioidessaan suunnitelman mahdollista aikataulua. Hänen mukaansa se ei toteudu ainakaan vielä lähivuosina, mutta viisumivapautta pidetään Norjassa tavoitteena.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Viisumivapaus saapunee viiden vuoden kuluessa, UPI:n raportti on mielestäni liian pessimistinen. Vaikka EU:n jäsenvaltiot ovat toistaiseksi asiasta erimielisiä, on vain ajan kysymys, koska poliittinen paine kasvaa sellaiseksi, että päätöksiä on pakko tehdä.

Kysyisin muuten asiasta jotain tietäviltä, onko ajatus pisaran korvaamisesta Tallinnantunnelilla realistinen. Millainen vuoroväli paikallisjunilla on, etenkin ruuhka-aikaan? Mahtuisivatko kaikki paikallisjunat (ja kaukojunat) Tallinnantunneliin? Jos eivät, mahtuisivatko ne kaikki joko pisaraan tai Tallinnantunneliin? Onko kaavoitustilanne sellainen, että Helsingin Eurooppa-asema voitaisiin louhia Rautatieaseman alle?

Joku taisi mainita, että kaikki junat tyypistä riippumatta ajaisivat tunnelissa tuota 160 km/h nopeutta. Tarkoitin, että paikallisjunat olisivat halvempia, koska niiden palvelutaso (=mukavuus) on heikompi. Mihin nopeuteen nykyinen paikallisjunakalusto muuten pystyy?

----------


## Ertsu

> Kysyisin muuten asiasta jotain tietäviltä, onko ajatus pisaran korvaamisesta Tallinnantunnelilla realistinen. Millainen vuoroväli paikallisjunilla on, etenkin ruuhka-aikaan? Mahtuisivatko kaikki paikallisjunat (ja kaukojunat) Tallinnantunneliin? Jos eivät, mahtuisivatko ne kaikki joko pisaraan tai Tallinnantunneliin? Onko kaavoitustilanne sellainen, että Helsingin Eurooppa-asema voitaisiin louhia Rautatieaseman alle?
> 
> Joku taisi mainita, että kaikki junat tyypistä riippumatta ajaisivat tunnelissa tuota 160 km/h nopeutta. Tarkoitin, että paikallisjunat olisivat halvempia, koska niiden palvelutaso (=mukavuus) on heikompi. Mihin nopeuteen nykyinen paikallisjunakalusto muuten pystyy?


Tuosta
olin päättelevinäni, että Tallinna-tunneli olisi osa Rail-Balticaa ja avattaisiin vain suurnopeusjunille=300 km/h.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Tässä Gotthardin tulevaa rautatietunnelia käsittelevässä Wiki-artikkelissa muuten todetaan, että junien teoreettisesti korkein nopeus tunnelissa on 250 km/h mutta että ne tulevat todennäköisesti kulkemaan hitaammin siksi, että tunnelia käyttävät myös tavarajunat ja tätä hitaammat pikajunat.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel

Tunneli on sinänsä kiinnostava vertailukohta. Kuutisenkymmentä kilometriä pitkän tunnelin hinta on noin 6.5 mrd euroa. Huhtikuuhun 2010 mennessä siitä oli louhittu jo 95 prosenttia. Liikenteelle se avautuu 2017.

----------


## ultrix

> Kysyisin muuten asiasta jotain tietäviltä, onko ajatus pisaran korvaamisesta Tallinnantunnelilla realistinen. Millainen vuoroväli paikallisjunilla on, etenkin ruuhka-aikaan? Mahtuisivatko kaikki paikallisjunat (ja kaukojunat) Tallinnantunneliin? Jos eivät, mahtuisivatko ne kaikki joko pisaraan tai Tallinnantunneliin? Onko kaavoitustilanne sellainen, että Helsingin Eurooppa-asema voitaisiin louhia Rautatieaseman alle?


Pasilan ja Huopalahden välillä kaupunkiradalla on nyt keskimäärin 5 min vuoroväli, samoin Pasilasta Tikkurilaan. Eli pelkästään kaupunkiradoilla on junia 2½ min välein. Lisäksi ESU-junat keskimäärin vartin välein, sama ruuhka-aikaan HRZ-junilla, joiden lisäksi yksittäisiä lisäjunia (ja Y-juna) ruuhka-aikaan. Säännöllistä lähiliikennettä on siis 30-32 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, eli noin kahden minuutin välein. Nopeudella 160 km/h tunnelissa tämä ei tule missään nimessä kysymykseen.

Jos rakennetaan kaupunkirataliikennettä varten Pisara, voidaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalle jäävät noin 8 junaa tunnissa (nykytilanne) tai osa niistä ajaa Tallinnaan. Uskoisin, että viiden minuutin suojaväli riittää. Jos vain taajamajunamaiset YRZ-junat ajetaan Tallinnaan, kuten pidän järkevänä, on Tallinnan taajamajunaliikenteessä siis 3-4 junaa tunnissa, eli juna 15-20 minuutin välein. Jos taajamajunien pääteasemat ovat Y:llä Karjaan sijasta Hanko ja Turku (tai jopa Uusikaupunki), Z:llä Lahden sijaan Kouvola (ja edelleen Kotkan satamaan sekä Imatralle) ja R:llä Riihimäen sijaan Tampere, saadaan kansainvälistä InterRegio-tyyppistä liikennettä koko Etelä-Suomeen.  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

Jos oletetaan, että Lentoradasta on oleellista synergiahyötyä Tallinnan-reitille ja se tehdään ensin, niin mihin käytännössä Tallinna-tunneli ja radan asema(t) kannattaisi rakentaa? Jos tarkoituksena on muodostaa nopea lentokenttäyhteys, niin oletettavasti radan pitäisi olla suora linja Lentoradalta Pasilan kautta Helsingin niemen ali etelään. Maan pinnan tasolla vanhalla Päärautatieasemalla eestaas suhaamisen voinee unohtaa, joten jäljelle jää maanalainen asema. Jos tunneli haaroitetaan Pisarasta, niin ainakin yhdelle Pisaran asemalle pitäisi siinä tapauksessa mahtua kaukoliikenteen junia. Siis jos Pisaran paikallisliikenteen joukkoon ylipäätään mahtuu mitään. Jos taas Tallinna-tunneli tehdään erikseen Pisaran ja metron ali, niin asema taitaa päätyä Rautatientorin kohdalla aikamoiseen syvyyteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuosta
> olin päättelevinäni, että Tallinna-tunneli olisi osa Rail-Balticaa ja avattaisiin vain suurnopeusjunille=300 km/h.


Tässä ei olisi järkeä, koska se sulkisi kokonaan pois sen mahdollisuuden, että esim. kaikki kaukojunaliikenne tai huomattava osa siitä päätettäisiin Helsingin sijasta Tallinnaan. Tuo on paljon merkittävämpi matkustajavolyymi kuin suurnopeusmatkustajat Eurooppaan. Vaikka suurnopeusrata olisi euroleveydellä niin silti molempia tarpeita voitaisiin palvella helposti laittamalla tunneliin kaksoisleveyskiskotus.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tässä ei olisi järkeä, koska se sulkisi kokonaan pois sen mahdollisuuden, että esim. kaikki kaukojunaliikenne tai huomattava osa siitä päätettäisiin Helsingin sijasta Tallinnaan.


Siis etelästä tuleva? Kaikki muu junaliikenne pysähtyisi Tallinnaan, paitsi Helsinkiin jatkava luotijuna. Mikä siinä on se ongelma? 




> Tuo on paljon merkittävämpi matkustajavolyymi kuin suurnopeusmatkustajat Eurooppaan. Vaikka suurnopeusrata olisi euroleveydellä niin silti molempia tarpeita voitaisiin palvella helposti laittamalla tunneliin kaksoisleveyskiskotus.


Olen eri linjoilla. Suurnopeusrata voisi olla euroleveydellä koko matkansa, siis myös tunnelissa.
Helsinki olisi junan pääteasema ja pohjoiseen matkaavat vaihtaisivat VR:n juniin.

----------


## teme

Siihen Tallinnan tunnelliin liittyen on ehdotettu tekosaarta, tarvitaan esimerkiksi tunnelin rakentamiseen. Luonteva käyttö sille olisi jokin teollisuustoiminta, miksei vaikka mm. junavarikko. Eli Helsinkiin päättyvät junat voisivat ajaa sinne. Näin saataisiin keskustan asemasta yksinkertaisempi ja halvempi läpiajoasema.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis etelästä tuleva? Kaikki muu junaliikenne pysähtyisi Tallinnaan, paitsi Helsinkiin jatkava luotijuna. Mikä siinä on se ongelma?


Pohjoisesta tuleva. Siis että Seinäjoelta, Jyväskylästä, Tampereelta, Turusta tulevat junat -- tai osa niistä -- voisivat ajaa samantien Tallinnaan.




> Olen eri linjoilla. Suurnopeusrata voisi olla euroleveydellä koko matkansa, siis myös tunnelissa.
> Helsinki olisi junan pääteasema ja pohjoiseen matkaavat vaihtaisivat VR:n juniin.


Siis voihan se olla euroleveydellä, mutta samaan tunneliin mahtuu sopivasti välistettynä myös suomalainen raideleveys jolloin se palvelee molempia junatyyppejä hyvin marginaalisella lisäinvestoinnilla. Jos vaihto Helsingissä voidaan välttää, se kannattaa välttää. Ei ole mitään järkeä suunnitella vaihtoja huvin vuoksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Siis etelästä tuleva? Kaikki muu junaliikenne pysähtyisi 
>  Suurnopeusrata voisi olla euroleveydellä koko matkansa, siis myös tunnelissa..


 Itse en oikein käsitä tätä intoisuutta euroleveyden käyttöön RailBalticassa. Eivätkö suunnittelijat tiedä, että nykyisin voidaan vaihtaa raideleveyttä lennosta? 

Jos RailBalticalla kulkisikin vain se yksi luotijuna Helsingin ja Berliinin väliä niin sitten voisi hyväksyä 1435 mm raideleveyden, mutta kun Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelissa tullaan taatusti liikennöimään eniten lähijunilla, joiden olisi suotavaa päästä myös muualle rataverkolla (Ultrixin ehdottama malli). Lisäksi tavaraliikenne ei pääsisi etenemään kyseiseltä radalta mihinkään ilman telinvaihtoa, tai siirtokuormausta. Tietysti on Torniosta tuttu kaksoisraide, mutta siltikin kuljettaisiin rajoitetusti rataverkolla. 

Itse näkisin parhaana ratkaisuna, että RailBaltica kulkee sillä raideleveydellä, mikä kussakin maassa vallitsee ja tulevat kansainvälisen liikenteen liikennöitsijät saisivat varustaa kalustonsa siten, että raideleveyden vaihto onnistuu Puolan ja Liettuan rajalla.

----------


## vompatti

> Itse näkisin parhaana ratkaisuna, että RailBaltica kulkee sillä raideleveydellä, mikä kussakin maassa vallitsee ja tulevat kansainvälisen liikenteen liikennöitsijät saisivat varustaa kalustonsa siten, että raideleveyden vaihto onnistuu Puolan ja Liettuan rajalla.


Tästä olen ihan samaa mieltä. Näin riittää yksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja vaihtuvan raideleveyden kalustoakin tarvitaan vain silloin, kun liikennöidään Puolan ja Baltian välillä. Jos rata rakennetaan väärällä raideleveydellä, tarvitaan vaihtolaitteita joka asemalle.

Minä en muuten edelleenkään ymmärrä puhetta suurnopeusradasta. Toistaiseksi suurnopeusradoilla ei liikennöidä tavarajunilla eikä hitailla junilla. Tällaista on yritetty ainakin Espanjassa ja lisäksi fantasioitu Ruotsissa. Suurin tarve liikenteelle on varmasti lähiliikenteessä, joten puheet suurnopeusradasta voidaan ainakin aluksi unohtaa. Mielestäni lupaava alku tälle olisi, jos päästäisiin aloittamaan mikä tahansa junaliikenne Tallinnasta Latviaan tai Liettuaan! Tuota voisi sitten matkustajamäärien kehittyessä nopeuttaa. En usko, että potentiaalisia matkustajia on näin pienissä maissa niin paljon, että kahdelle erilliselle radalle (suurnopeusradalle ja tavanomaiselle radalle) olisi todellista tarvetta.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Minä en muuten edelleenkään ymmärrä puhetta suurnopeusradasta. Toistaiseksi suurnopeusradoilla ei liikennöidä tavarajunilla eikä hitailla junilla. Tällaista on yritetty ainakin Espanjassa ja lisäksi fantasioitu Ruotsissa. Suurin tarve liikenteelle on varmasti lähiliikenteessä, joten puheet suurnopeusradasta voidaan ainakin aluksi unohtaa. Mielestäni lupaava alku tälle olisi, jos päästäisiin aloittamaan mikä tahansa junaliikenne Tallinnasta Latviaan tai Liettuaan! Tuota voisi sitten matkustajamäärien kehittyessä nopeuttaa. En usko, että potentiaalisia matkustajia on näin pienissä maissa niin paljon, että kahdelle erilliselle radalle (suurnopeusradalle ja tavanomaiselle radalle) olisi todellista tarvetta.


Siksi olisikin ehkä järkevää rakentaa uusi euroleveyksinen rata Pärnun kautta etelään ja käyttää vanhaa leveää Tartonrataa tavarakuljetuksiin.

Asia taitaa olla vähän niin, että koko Rail Baltican kannattavuus riippuu Tallinnantunnelista. Epäilemättä matkustajamäärät lisääntyisivät, jos nopeus välillä Tallinna - Kaunas nousisi, mutten ole ensinkään varma, että yhteys kannattaisi yhtään sen paremmin kuin muinainen Balti Express, jolla muistan ajelleeni 90-luvun alkupuolella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:51 ----------




> Siihen Tallinnan tunnelliin liittyen on ehdotettu tekosaarta, tarvitaan esimerkiksi tunnelin rakentamiseen. Luonteva käyttö sille olisi jokin teollisuustoiminta, miksei vaikka mm. junavarikko. Eli Helsinkiin päättyvät junat voisivat ajaa sinne. Näin saataisiin keskustan asemasta yksinkertaisempi ja halvempi läpiajoasema.


En oikein ymmärrä, mitä junat tekisivät keinosaarella. Mielikuvitusta voisi käyttää hieman enemmän - voisi ajatella esimerkiksi laivaliikenteen terminaalia, viihde- ja kongressikeskusta, kulttuurikeskittymää, lentokenttää. Jälkimmäisen kohdalla olisi se hyvä puoli, että lentokoneet voisivat laskeutua 24/7, mikä olisi rahtiliikenteen kannalta hyvä asia.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Siihen Tallinnan tunnelliin liittyen on ehdotettu tekosaarta, tarvitaan esimerkiksi tunnelin rakentamiseen. Luonteva käyttö sille olisi jokin teollisuustoiminta, miksei vaikka mm. junavarikko.


Junat vaativat sen verran loivat kallistukset, että tekosaarelle voi olla vaikea tehdä nousu, ellei se ole todella iso. Jos tunneli kulkisi saaren kohdalla noin sata metriä meren pinnan alla (arvaus), tarvittaisiin 3,5% kaltevuudella nousuun 3 km. Rakentamisen ajaksi tarvittavat ajotunnelit voi tehdä >10% kaltevuuudella ja jyrkillä mutkilla, joten ne ovat paljon helpomia sovittaa saarelle. 

Mikäli tunnelin liikennöintitiheys sallii lähijunien pysähtyä välillä, niin saaren käyttöä voisi miettiä monipuolisemminkin. Olosuhteet ovat varmasti todella karut, erityisesti syysmysrkyillä, mutta kun hyvin eristettyjä taloja osataan nykyään rakentaa ja ranta-asuminen on suosittua, voisi sinne miettiä asutustakin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Siis voihan se olla euroleveydellä, mutta samaan tunneliin mahtuu sopivasti välistettynä myös suomalainen raideleveys jolloin se palvelee molempia junatyyppejä hyvin marginaalisella lisäinvestoinnilla. Jos vaihto Helsingissä voidaan välttää, se kannattaa välttää. Ei ole mitään järkeä suunnitella vaihtoja huvin vuoksi.


Ei, mutta se edellyttäisi, että Helsingistä pohjoiseen menevä luotijuna kulkisi myös luotijunan nopeutta. Noista Pendolinoista ei ole käsittääkseni mitään hyötyä, koska ne eivät aja missään sitä 200 km/h nopeutta, mitä ne saisivat ajaa. Vai ajavatko ne  jossain?

----------


## kouvo

> Mikäli tunnelin liikennöintitiheys sallii lähijunien pysähtyä välillä, niin saaren käyttöä voisi miettiä monipuolisemminkin. Olosuhteet ovat varmasti todella karut, erityisesti syysmysrkyillä, mutta kun hyvin eristettyjä taloja osataan nykyään rakentaa ja ranta-asuminen on suosittua, voisi sinne miettiä asutustakin.


Presson näkemys asiasta muutaman vuoden takaa: http://www.digipaper.fi/presso/5176/index.php?pgnumb=11.

----------


## Jykke

> Noista Pendolinoista ei ole käsittääkseni mitään hyötyä, koska ne eivät aja missään sitä 200 km/h nopeutta, mitä ne saisivat ajaa. Vai ajavatko ne  jossain?


 Kyllä ne ajavat jopa 220 Lahden ja Keravan välillä. Liikennöintinopeudet rataverkolla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei, mutta se edellyttäisi, että Helsingistä pohjoiseen menevä luotijuna kulkisi myös luotijunan nopeutta. Noista Pendolinoista ei ole käsittääkseni mitään hyötyä, koska ne eivät aja missään sitä 200 km/h nopeutta, mitä ne saisivat ajaa. Vai ajavatko ne  jossain?


Toisinaan ajavat, ja vaikka missä, ja Lahden oikoradalla joskus ylikin. Aikataulullisista syistä niiden ei välttämättä tarvitse ajaa kahtasataa, mutta se ei ole Pendolinojen ominaisuus, vaan eri nopeuksisien junien yhteensovittamisilmiö.

----------


## hmikko

> Presson näkemys asiasta muutaman vuoden takaa: http://www.digipaper.fi/presso/5176/index.php?pgnumb=11.


Tuo näyttää kyllä äkkiseltään täysin järjettömältä rakennelmalta. Helsingissähän rakennetaan nytkin vastaavia toimintoja meren rantaan täyttömaalle satamilta vapautuneisiin paikkoihin, ja niissä sentään hotellit yms. ovat lähellä keskustaa. Ilmeisesti edes louhimisesta syntyvän kiven dumppaukseen keinosaarta ei tarvita, koska tavaralle on kysyntää rakentamisessa riittämiin muutenkin. Junavarikoksi saari olisi poskettoman kallis vaikka nousut ja laskut olisikin mahdollista rakentaa rataa. Rahtilentokenttää varten pitäisi saarella olla pituutta pari kolme kilometriä. Pula maasta ei taida Suomessa olla ihan sitä luokkaa, että tuollaista kannattaisi ruveta virittämään.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Tuo näyttää kyllä äkkiseltään täysin järjettömältä rakennelmalta. Helsingissähän rakennetaan nytkin vastaavia toimintoja meren rantaan täyttömaalle satamilta vapautuneisiin paikkoihin, ja niissä sentään hotellit yms. ovat lähellä keskustaa. Ilmeisesti edes louhimisesta syntyvän kiven dumppaukseen keinosaarta ei tarvita, koska tavaralle on kysyntää rakentamisessa riittämiin muutenkin. Junavarikoksi saari olisi poskettoman kallis vaikka nousut ja laskut olisikin mahdollista rakentaa rataa. Rahtilentokenttää varten pitäisi saarella olla pituutta pari kolme kilometriä. Pula maasta ei taida Suomessa olla ihan sitä luokkaa, että tuollaista kannattaisi ruveta virittämään.


Kivilouhe voidaan toki myydä, ymmärtääkseni siitä on Baltiassa jonkin verran pulaa.
Mutta ei tämä keinosaariajatus ole aivan utooppinen sekään, ja ajatusleikkinä  lystikäs. Suomenlahti on monin paikoin erittäin matala sillä kohdin, mihin tunnelia olisi tarkoitus vetää. Joku kai laski, että kivilouhetta riittäisi parille neliökilometrille, riippuen tietysti siitä, mihin kohtaa se läjitettäisiin. Keinosaaren rakentaminen nopeuttaisi rakentamisprosessia ja alentaisi siten kustannuksia, ja on kuviteltavissa monenlaisia tapoja käyttää niitä. Junavarikko kuulostaa kummalliselta, mutta esimerkiksi Japanissa on rakennettu useampia lentokenttiä merelle, muun muassa siksi, että elinkeinoelämä on tarvinnut ympärivuorokautista rahtiliikenneyhteyttä. Tällaista ei voi maalle rakentaa lentomelun vuoksi, ja päätellen jo siitä, kuinka vaikeaa on löytää Malmin toiminnot korvaava pienkonekenttä, voin vain kuvitella, millainen rumba Helsingin kakkoskentän sijoittamisesta tulisi, kun melualueelle jäävä asuijaimisto nousisi barrikaadeille. Etuna olisi sekin, että merkittävä osa liikenneinfrasta olisi jo rakennettu, koska rautatietunneli kulkisi kentän alta. Sama tietysti koskisi laivaliikenteen terminaalia. Näiden toimintojen yhdistäminen ei olisi edes kovin vaikeaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse en oikein käsitä tätä intoisuutta euroleveyden käyttöön RailBalticassa. Eivätkö suunnittelijat tiedä, että nykyisin voidaan vaihtaa raideleveyttä lennosta?


Oletko varma, että se onnistuu järkevästi myös 350 km/h suurnopeusjunissa? Esimerkiksi Espanjan vaihtuvan raideleveyden junat ovat vain 250 km/h junia. Rasitus teliin 350 km/h nopeudella on varmasti reilusti isompi, ja voimat kasvavat nopeammin kuin lineaarisesti suhteessa nopeuteen. Talgo on ilmeisesti kehittämässä nopeampaa junaa, mutta lienee selvää, että mahdollisuus ongelmiinkin on vielä olemassa.

Kysymys on myös taloudesta. Ei ole järkevää ostaa kalliita vaihtuvan raideleveyden junia ja ylläpitää kalliita raideleveyden vaihtolaitteistoja siksi, että melko marginaalinen matkustajaryhmä Helsingistä tai Helsingin takaa pääsisi vaihdotta Berliiniin. Varsinkin, jos vaihto on useimmilla jo matkan alussa. Paljon tärkeämpää on, että suuret määrät matkustajia pääsevät sujuvasti Helsingin lentoaseman, Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä. Lopulta päädytään sellaisiin valintatilanteisiin, joissa esimerkiksi suoran palvelun vaihtoehtoiskustannus on vähentää samalla Helsingin ja Tallinnan välin vuoroväliä. Tai että ajetaanko mieluummin Helsingistä neljä suoraa junaa Berliiniin vai Tallinnasta kuusi vaihdollista. Junien raideleveyden vaihto ei ilmaiseksi tule, se on ainakin varmaa.

----------


## teme

Junien säilytys/kääntöpaikka keskustassakaan ei todellakaan ole ilmainen. Mutta joo, syvyys on kyllä ongelma kuten Otso huomauttaa, ja olisi se ehkä vähän kaukana. Lentokenttä on kieltämättä ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus.

----------


## hmikko

> Kivilouhe voidaan toki myydä, ymmärtääkseni siitä on Baltiassa jonkin verran pulaa.


En ole minkään sortin asiantuntija, mutta luulemma pääkaupunkiseudun rakennustyömaille tuodaan louhetta ja soraa muualta Suomesta. Tunneityömaa olisi tällöin halvempi lähde, koska se on lähempänä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lentokenttä on kieltämättä ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus.


Varmasti, jos haluaa kaksin-kolminkertaistaa tunnelin budjetin. Hongkongin uusi lentoasema rakennettiin enimmäkseen täyttömaalle, ja sille tuli hintaa 20 miljardia dollaria. Helsingissä saatettaisiin päästä ehkä 10 miljardilla, jos käy tuuri.

Kivilouheesta todella on pulaa muutenkin, joten miksi hukata sitä valtavat määrät tekosaareen? Jos tekosaari joudutaan tunnelin rakentamisen syistä tekemään, puhutaan todella paljon pienemmästä saaresta kuin lentokentän viemästä. Lentoasema olisi minimissäänkin 3 neliökilometriä. Suomessa ei ole maasta pulaa, joten mikä tahansa muu paikka nopeiden junien yhteyden päässä olisi lukuisia miljardeja halvempi, jos Seutulasta joskus halutaan lähteä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Apulaiskaupunginjohtajamme Sauri kirjoitti lauantaina Rail Balticasta. Saurin mukaan Tallinnassa ei oltaisi tunnelista kiinnostuneita, vain Helsingissä ollaan. Tallinnassa oltaisiin luopumassa tunnelin kaavavarauksista. Jos tilanne on todellakin näin jo nyt, olemme aika huonossa tilanteessa.

Käsittääkseni tällä hetkellä pendelöinti on selkeästi Tallinnasta Helsinkiin. Sen perusteella luulisi tunnelin kiinnostavan yhä enemmän Tallinnassa kuin täällä. Mutta ehkä Tallinnassa nähdään, että 10 vuoden päästä tilanne on jotain muuta. Eikä tunneli missään tapauksessa olisi totta aiemmin.

En ihmettele sitä, että Tallinnassa katsellaan mieluummin Keski-Eurooppaan kuin Helsinkiin. Maailmahan on Euroopassa eikä Suomessa, ja täältä on kuulunut liian usein liian ylimielisiä arvioita etelänaapuristamme. Mutta kuinka realistista on hakea kumppanuutta 1000 kilometrin päästä suhteessa 80 kilometriin? Joka tapauksessa Tallinnassa tehdään kuten halutaan, joten mihinkäs suuntaan me sitten katselemme?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta kuinka realistista on hakea kumppanuutta 1000 kilometrin päästä suhteessa 80 kilometriin?


No onhan Saksa Suomenkin tärkein kauppakumppani. Toki Suomi vielä enemmän tekee kauppaa Ruotsin ja Venäjän kanssa yhteensä, eli ei Viro Suomea kokonaan voi ohittaakaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei ole järkevää ostaa kalliita vaihtuvan raideleveyden junia ja ylläpitää kalliita raideleveyden vaihtolaitteistoja siksi, että melko marginaalinen matkustajaryhmä Helsingistä tai Helsingin takaa pääsisi vaihdotta Berliiniin. Varsinkin, jos vaihto on useimmilla jo matkan alussa.


Marginaalisuus on katsojan silmässä. Jostain syystä en kauheasti pidä siitä, että marginaalisuuden määritelmä yleensä vedetään näissä keskusteluissa aina Helsingin ja muun Suomen, esim. Tampereen välille. Jos se vaihtuvaraidevälikalusto + raidevälinvaihtolaitteisto on niin karmean kallis niin kaipa sitten kannattaa rakentaa samalla vaivalla eurolevyinen rata vähintään Tampereelle saakka? Ja samalla vaivalla vaikka suurnopeudelle sopivaksi?

Henkilökohtaisesti en tosin haluaisi vetää sitä marginaalisuuden rajaa edes Tampereen ja Pohjanmaan / Keski-Suomen välille. Siksi näkisin että Talgo-tyyppinen kalusto ja raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto voisi olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto kuin rakentaa kokonaan uusiksi huomattava osa Suomen olemassaolevaa ratainfraa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jostain syystä en kauheasti pidä siitä, että marginaalisuuden määritelmä yleensä vedetään näissä keskusteluissa aina Helsingin ja muun Suomen, esim. Tampereen välille.


Enhän minä sitä siihen vetänyt, vaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Marginaalista tulee olemaan niin Helsingistä kuin muustakin Suomesta matkustus Berliiniin, verrattuna sekä Helsingistä Tallinnaan kulkevaan liikenteeseen että Rail Baltican matkustukseen yhteensä.




> Jos se vaihtuvaraidevälikalusto + raidevälinvaihtolaitteisto on niin karmean kallis niin kaipa sitten kannattaa rakentaa samalla vaivalla eurolevyinen rata vähintään Tampereelle saakka?


Millä perusteella voit tekstistäni päätellä, että ehdotan karmean kalliin vaihtoehdon tilalle järkyttävän kallista? Ei tietenkään vaihtoehtona vaihtuvaleveyksisille junille ole euroleveyksinen rata Tampereelle, vaan vaihdollinen yhteys Tallinnassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Enhän minä sitä siihen vetänyt, vaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Marginaalista tulee olemaan niin Helsingistä kuin muustakin Suomesta matkustus Berliiniin, verrattuna sekä Helsingistä Tallinnaan kulkevaan liikenteeseen että Rail Baltican matkustukseen yhteensä.


Totta. Matkustus Eurooppaan tulee olemaan marginaalista verrattuna paikallisliikenteeseen Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä.

Tosin minä jotenkin luin tuon niin, että matkustus Helsingistä (tai vaihtoehtoisesti muualta Suomesta) Eurooppaan olisi jotenkin marginaalisempaa kuin Tallinnasta Eurooppaan. Tuo tuskin pitää paikkaansa. Ja kun vaihtoehdot ovat että sijoitettaisiin marginaalisuuden raja joko Helsingin / Tallinnan tai Helsingin / muun Suomen välille niin ennemmin tai myöhemmin tuollaisessa tilanteessa se aina kääntyy niin päin, että Helsinki ei voi olla marginaalissa, joten olkoon muu Suomi sitten.

Myönnän että et suoraan niin väittänyt tekstissäsi, mutta se mahdollisti kyllä ympäripyöreän tulkinnan, josta olisi vain lyhyt askel tuohon mihin viittasin.




> Millä perusteella voit tekstistäni päätellä, että ehdotan karmean kalliin vaihtoehdon tilalle järkyttävän kallista? Ei tietenkään vaihtoehtona vaihtuvaleveyksisille junille ole euroleveyksinen rata Tampereelle, vaan vaihdollinen yhteys Tallinnassa.


Et ehdottanutkaan vaan minä ehdotin. Uskoakseni raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto, vaikka onkin kallis, ei voi olla mitenkään ylimaallisen kallis juttu. Pointtini oli että siinä todennäköisesti olisi silti enemmän järkeä kuin ruveta vaihtamaan raideleveyttä Suomen sisäisillä radoilla suuressa mittakaavassa.

Mitä tulee vaihtoon Tallinnassa niin en näe että se tulisi mitenkään kyseeseen. Millä perusteella juuri Suomi pitäisi jättää yksin Euroopan periferiaan, tai siis sinne mainittuun marginaaliin? Miksi rakentaa runsaasti toistatuhatta kilometriä rataa Suomen suuntaan vain siksi että viimeiset muutamat kymmenet kilometrit erottaisivat meidät siitä radasta?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Entä, jos Rail Baltica tulisi leveäraiteisena Varsovaan saakka? Puolassahan voisi osan matkaa olla kiskot kahdella raideleveydellä. Varsovan metropolialueella asuu hieman yli kolme miljoonaa asukasta, joten se voisi olla hyvä vaihtoasemana ja päätepisteenä.  Varsovasta voi jatkaa Berliinin lisäksi esimerkiksi Budabestiin ja Prahaan.

Eiköhän Viron kannalta ole hyvä, että koko raideverkko on samalla leveydellä. Tällöin Virossa voisi käyttää samaa kalustoa koko rataverkossa. Tämä olisi hyvä myös Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelin kannalta. Osa Helsingistä tulevista junista voisi ainakin jatkaa Tarttoon Rail Baltican suunnan lisäksi. Tietenkin ratoja tulisi ensin sähköistää Virossa. Tartto on kuitenkin sen verran merkittävä kaupunki ainakin Viron mittakaavassa, että sähköistys olisi varmasti järkevää. Tampere-Helsinki-Tallinna-Tartto voisi olla hyvinkin hyödyllinen junayhteys.

----------


## hmikko

Mille raideleveydelle Moskova-Minsk-Varsova-Berliini -reittiä on suunniteltu? Äkkiseltään näyttäis olevan järkevämpää laittaa leveyden vaihto Puolaan, kun Varsovan itä- ja pohjoispuolella on kuitenkin sisäistäkin liikennettä, jolle olisi etua siitä, että junia voi ajaa myös vanhoilla radoilla. Esimerkkinä vaikka nopea vaihdoton yhteys Baltian maiden kaupungeista Tallinnan (mutta ei Suomen) kautta Pietariin.

----------


## hylje

Riippuu täysin siitä, miten vakavasti venäläiset suhtautuvat kiinalaisten ajamaan pika-Siperian rataan, joka olisi myös standardileveä. Moskovasta Eurooppaan rakennettava pikarata olisi tällöin ihanteellinen myös standardileveänä, jolloin Euroopasta pääsisi Kiinaan asti (ja tietysti toisin päin) vakaalla ja nopealla radalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Riippuu täysin siitä, miten vakavasti venäläiset suhtautuvat kiinalaisten ajamaan pika-Siperian rataan, joka olisi myös standardileveä. Moskovasta Eurooppaan rakennettava pikarata olisi tällöin ihanteellinen myös standardileveänä, jolloin Euroopasta pääsisi Kiinaan asti (ja tietysti toisin päin) vakaalla ja nopealla radalla.


Tuo vaikuttais loogiselta, mutta jääkös tässä päätökset odottamaan uutta Siperian rataa? Saattaapi virrata vettä Vantaankoskessa koko lailla paljon, tosin kiinalaisethan tekevät kilometrin rataa sinä aikana, kun pohjoismaalaiset pitävät webbikeskustelun.

Jos ryhdytään virittämään standardilevyistä suurnopeusrataa vallan globaalisesti, niin miten ois Tallinnan tunnelin kanssa vastaavassa pituusluokassa tunneli Beringin salmen ali? Muutama elvytyspaketti Amerikan Yhdysvalloissa lisää ja sitten Helsingistä  New Yorkiin Allegropandaliinilla (omalla suihkulla varustetussa makuuhytissä).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi rakentaa runsaasti toistatuhatta kilometriä rataa Suomen suuntaan vain siksi että viimeiset muutamat kymmenet kilometrit erottaisivat meidät siitä radasta?


No ihan siksi, että sen viimeisen kolmenkymmenen kilometrin rajakustannus voi olla aikamoisen iso verrattuna hyötyihin. Euroleveyksinen tunneli tarkoittaisi, ettei joko Suomen kaukojunia voida ajaa lentoasemalle tai sitten Tallinnan junilla ei voida ajaa lentoasemalle. Juuri tämä viimeinen kolmekymmentä kilometriä on sellainen osuus, jossa yksi valinta tarkoittaa toisesta luopumista. Normaalileveyden rata Tallinnaan asti taas ei rajoita mitään liikennöintimahdollisuuksia.

Eikä kyse ole, että muutamat kymmenet kilometrit erottaisivat siitä radasta, vaan ainoa erottava asia on yksi junalaituri.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Euroleveyksinen tunneli tarkoittaisi, ettei joko Suomen kaukojunia voida ajaa lentoasemalle tai sitten Tallinnan junilla ei voida ajaa lentoasemalle. Juuri tämä viimeinen kolmekymmentä kilometriä on sellainen osuus, jossa yksi valinta tarkoittaa toisesta luopumista. Normaalileveyden rata Tallinnaan asti taas ei rajoita mitään liikennöintimahdollisuuksia.


Kuten sanottu, tunneliin saadaan haluttaessa molemmat raideleveydet. Jos kriteeri on, että Tallinnasta pitää päästä Vantaan lentoasemalle ja Tampereelta Tallinnaan yhdellä junalla, tämä onnistuu ilman vaihtuvaa raideleveyttä pelkällä lomitetulla tuplakiskotuksella. Väittäisin että tunnelin kokonaishintaan nähden tämä on marginaalinen investointi. Tällöin myös Helsingistä Berliiniin pääsisi euroleveyksisellä junalla ilman raideleveyden vaihtoa.

Jos Tampereelta tai vaikka Rovaniemeltä haluaisi vaihdoitta Berliiniin, niin silloin tarvittaisiin raideleveyden vaihtoa, jos euroleveysrata ulottuisi vain Helsinkiin (kenties Helsinki-Vantaalle?) asti. Minun mielestäni tämä olisi täysin perusteltua. Ymmärrän toki jos joku on eri mieltä ja sitten voidaan taas väitellä aluepolitiikasta yms.

Sen sijaan sellaista skenaariota en näe mielessäni, että Helsingistä tulijoiden täytyisi Tallinnassa vaihtaa laiturin yli päästäkseen Berliinin junaan. Eihän siinä olisi mitään järkeä eikä logiikkaa, kun se tilanne voidaan välttää hyvin helpolla ratkaisulla.

----------


## hmikko

Enpä tiedä, olisiko vaihdoton yhteys Oulusta tai Turusta Keski-Eurooppaan erityisen järkevä liikennöinnin kannalta. Kakkia vuoroja ei kuitenkaan ajettaisi kaukaisiin eteläisiin maihin, joten aikataulusta riippuen vaihtoja Helsingissä taitaisi tulla joka tapauksessa. Jo kalustokierronkin takia realistisempi vaihtoehto taitaa olla Allegro-tyyppinen palvelu Helsingistä ulkomaille. Onko Allegrojakaan kukaan esittänyt ajettavaksi muualle kuin Helsinkiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuten sanottu, tunneliin saadaan haluttaessa molemmat raideleveydet.


Onko tämä varmaa? Japanissa varmaan löytyy neliraiteisia osuuksia, mutta raideleveyksien ero onkin lähes puoli metriä. 1435:n ja 1520:n ero on vain 85 mm, eli kiskojen väli olisi vain 43 mm. Riittääkö se? Ja vieläpä 160 km/h nopeudella?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko tämä varmaa? Japanissa varmaan löytyy neliraiteisia osuuksia, mutta raideleveyksien ero onkin lähes puoli metriä. 1435:n ja 1520:n ero on vain 85 mm, eli kiskojen väli olisi vain 43 mm. Riittääkö se? Ja vieläpä 160 km/h nopeudella?


Neljää kiskoa voidaan käyttää kuten Torniossa. Siis ei niin että eri raideleveyksien raiteet ovat sisäkkäin vaan lomittain. Jos näin tehdään jo, niin kyllä se minusta on aika varmaa että onnistuu, myös suurnopeudella.

Voisin kuvitella että Japanissa sisäkkäinen järjestely on tarpeen kuormaulottuman symmetrian tms. vuoksi, jos täytyy pysähtyä laitureiden viereen. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan liene vaatinut että asemilla samojen laitureiden täytyy kelvata molemmille raideleveyksille eikä sitäpaitsi tunnelissa meren alla ole asemia joten järjestelystä tuskin tulee tällaisia ongelmia.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Varmasti, jos haluaa kaksin-kolminkertaistaa tunnelin budjetin. Hongkongin uusi lentoasema rakennettiin enimmäkseen täyttömaalle, ja sille tuli hintaa 20 miljardia dollaria. Helsingissä saatettaisiin päästä ehkä 10 miljardilla, jos käy tuuri.
> 
> Kivilouheesta todella on pulaa muutenkin, joten miksi hukata sitä valtavat määrät tekosaareen? Jos tekosaari joudutaan tunnelin rakentamisen syistä tekemään, puhutaan todella paljon pienemmästä saaresta kuin lentokentän viemästä. Lentoasema olisi minimissäänkin 3 neliökilometriä. Suomessa ei ole maasta pulaa, joten mikä tahansa muu paikka nopeiden junien yhteyden päässä olisi lukuisia miljardeja halvempi, jos Seutulasta joskus halutaan lähteä.


On totta, että meren päälle rakentaminen on kallista, ja tyypillisesti suurimmat merenpäälliset lentokentät ovat maksanet tuon mainitsemasi viitisentoista miljardia euroa (Hong Kong Int'l Airport, Kansai Int'l Airport). Japanissa merenpäällisiä kenttiä on jo viisi, ja Hong Kongin lisäksi myös Koreaan on rakennettu pitkälti merenpäällinen kenttä (Incheon Int'l). Kyseiset kentät kuuluvat lentokenttien eliittiin, eikä niitä voi pitää pelkästään propellipäiden ajatusleikkeinä. Uutta Lontoon kenttää suunnitellaan muuten myös merelle.

Hinta nousee etupäässä siksi, että täyttömaata joudutaan rahtaamaan mantereelta; siksi, että merenpohja on yleensä pehmeää ja syvemmällä kuin Suomenlahdella; siksi, että valtamerellä ja maanjäristysalueella joudutaan varautumaan mm. tsunameihin ja hirmumyrskyihin. Lisäksi saavutettavuus tulee kalliiksi, kun joudutaan rakentelemaan siltoja ja tunneleita ja rautatieyhteyksiä paikkoihin, joissa niitä ei valmiiksi ole. Tästä voi päätellä, että näiden esimerkkikenttien kustannukset eivät anna osviittaa siitä, mitä keinosaarelle rakennettu kenttä voisi maksaa.

Keinosaarten rakentaminen nopeuttaisi rakennusprosessia, sillä tällöin kaivuutyö voitaisiin aloittaa tunnelin päiden lisäksi sen keskeltä. Kenttäinvestoinnille saataisiin parempi tuotto, kun koneet voisivat laskeutua sille päivin öin. Maata ei myöskään tarvitsisi lunastaa, ja kun naapureita ei ole, ei olisi valituksiakaan. Näin vältyttäisiin myös meluhaitoilta; lisäksi yhteys olisi vain vartin päässä ydinkeskustasta.

En siis väitä, että kenttä olisi järkevää rakentaa tai edes että Helsinki tulee tarvitsemaan toista kenttää, varsinkaan jos tunneliyhteys rakennetaan ja Tallinnankenttää voidaan käyttää kakkoskenttänä. Sanon vain, että skenario on mahdollinen ja että kentän rakentaminen keinosaarelle olisi paljon helpompaa ja halvempaa kuin monen jo olemassaolevan merenpäällisen kentän.

----------


## Jykke

> Oletko varma, että se onnistuu järkevästi myös 350 km/h suurnopeusjunissa? Esimerkiksi Espanjan vaihtuvan raideleveyden junat ovat vain 250 km/h junia


 Täytyisi kysyä Talgolta, mutta itse henkilökohtaiesti uskon, että tämäkin ongelma (jos sitä edes on) saadaan ratkaistua, kun jo olemassaoleva tekniikkakin yltää ainakin sille 250 km/h.  




> Kysymys on myös taloudesta. Ei ole järkevää ostaa kalliita vaihtuvan raideleveyden junia ja ylläpitää kalliita raideleveyden vaihtolaitteistoja siksi, että melko marginaalinen matkustajaryhmä Helsingistä tai Helsingin takaa pääsisi vaihdotta Berliiniin.


 Raideleveyden vaihtopaikkoja olisi käytännössä vain yksi Puolan ja Liettuan rajalla. Tuskinpa se nyt hirveä kuluerä on tämän luokan hankkeessa? Kuinkahan monta luotijunaa Helsingin ja Berliinin välille tarvittaisiin? Riippuu tietysti yhteyksien määrästä, mutta tuskinpa montaakaan. Suotavaa olisi myös mahdollinen yöjuna, jolle suora yhteys rajan ylitse olisi vielä tärkeämpi kuin luotijunille. Mutta eniten mietin tavaraliikennettä, jolle olisi oikeasti tärkeää päästä vaihtamaan raideleveyttä. Toki rahdillahan ei ole niin kiire, etteikö perinteisellä tavalla onnistuisi, mutta aikaa se veisi, kun kätsympikin vaihtoehto on jo olemassa. 

Se että vaaditaan kansainväliseen liikenteeseen uutta erikoiskalustoaan (johon RailBaltican myötä pitäisi varmasti muutenkin investoida) kompensoituisi takuulla sillä, että Baltian maiden ja Suomenlahden tunnelin raideleveys mahdollistaisi nykyisten ja tulevien junien hyödyntää uutta rataverkkoa, mikä nopeuttaisi vanhallakin kalustolla liikkumista Baltian maissa. 




> Tai että ajetaanko mieluummin Helsingistä neljä suoraa junaa Berliiniin vai Tallinnasta kuusi vaihdollista.


 Mieluiten neljä suoraa, sekä kuusi vaihdollista.  :Wink: 




> 1435:n ja 1520:n ero on vain 85 mm, eli kiskojen väli olisi vain 43 mm. Riittääkö se? Ja vieläpä 160 km/h nopeudella?


 Jos onnistuu sillalla, niin miksei tunnelissakin?

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Apulaiskaupunginjohtajamme Sauri kirjoitti lauantaina Rail Balticasta. Saurin mukaan Tallinnassa ei oltaisi tunnelista kiinnostuneita, vain Helsingissä ollaan. Tallinnassa oltaisiin luopumassa tunnelin kaavavarauksista. Jos tilanne on todellakin näin jo nyt, olemme aika huonossa tilanteessa.
> 
> Käsittääkseni tällä hetkellä pendelöinti on selkeästi Tallinnasta Helsinkiin. Sen perusteella luulisi tunnelin kiinnostavan yhä enemmän Tallinnassa kuin täällä. Mutta ehkä Tallinnassa nähdään, että 10 vuoden päästä tilanne on jotain muuta. Eikä tunneli missään tapauksessa olisi totta aiemmin.
> 
> En ihmettele sitä, että Tallinnassa katsellaan mieluummin Keski-Eurooppaan kuin Helsinkiin. Maailmahan on Euroopassa eikä Suomessa, ja täältä on kuulunut liian usein liian ylimielisiä arvioita etelänaapuristamme. Mutta kuinka realistista on hakea kumppanuutta 1000 kilometrin päästä suhteessa 80 kilometriin? Joka tapauksessa Tallinnassa tehdään kuten halutaan, joten mihinkäs suuntaan me sitten katselemme?


Jaa-a. Viro ja Baltian maat yleisemminkin ovat melko erikoisia eurooppalaisia maita. Lähestulkoon koko poliittinen eliitti on Yhdysvalloista peräisin, jossa junaliikenne on aika heikoissa kantimissa. Raiteet yhdistetään sosialismiin. Lisäksi Baltian maat ovat pieniä maita, joissa on alhainen verotus, ja siksi suurhankkeiden toteuttaminen näyttää vielä vaikeammalta ja epärealistisemmalta kuin täällä. Baltiassa ollaan myös melkoisen EU-skeptisiä, ja EU:han näitä raideliikennehankkeita ajaa. Ironista kyllä, liikennekomissaarina on virolainen Siim Kallas.

Toisaalta olen ymmärtänyt, että 1435 mm:n raideleveyteen siirtyminen on jonkinlainen ideologinen ja poliittinen viesti sekin: ei haluta kuulua itään. Ehkä tästä seuraa, että yhteys Suomeen tuntuu toissijaiselta. Eihän Virosta muuteta juurikaan Suomeen - jos virolainen lähtee Eurooppaan, niin sitten yleensä Saksaan. Talsinki-Hellinna -tilaisuudessa puhunut Viron talousministeri kertoi kantavansa huolta lähinnä siitä, että lentoyhteydet Viroon ovat niin kehnot, tunneli ei ollut niin olennainen asia. Mutta olen ollut ymmärtävinäni, että keskeisenä ongelmana on ollut sekin, että hanke on assosioitunut Tallinnan pormestariin Edgar Savisaareen, joka on Virossa sangen kiistelty hahmo. Ehkä tästä johtuvat vaikeudet, joita Helsingillä ja Tallinnalla on ollut saada hankkeelle suunnittelutukea EU:sta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:57 ----------




> Täytyisi kysyä Talgolta, mutta itse henkilökohtaiesti uskon, että tämäkin ongelma (jos sitä edes on) saadaan ratkaistua, kun jo olemassaoleva tekniikkakin yltää ainakin sille 250 km/h.  
> 
> ...
> 
> Mieluiten neljä suoraa, sekä kuusi vaihdollista.


On kai realistista ajatella, ettei Rail Baltica yllä juuri yli 200 km/h nopeuksiin odotettavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Tallinnasta on Riikaan kolmisensataa kilometriä, joten matka-aika olisi noin puolitoista tuntia. Riiasta on Kaunasiin kaksi ja puolisataa kilometriä, jolloin matka-aika on taas tuo puolitoista tuntia. Kaunasista Varsovaan on nelisensataa kilometriää, matka-aika noin kaksi tuntia.

Helsingistä ehtisi Varsovaan siis kuudessa tunnissa, mikä on melko lailla kilpailukykyinen aika verrattuna lentoliikenteeseen. Berliiniin Varsovasta on sen sijaan jo kuusisataa kilometriä, joten matkaan kuluisi jo yhdeksän tuntia. Jos matkaan lisätään vielä kolmen ja puolen tunnin päässä oleva Pietari, tullaan hieman yli kahteentoista tuntiin. Ehkä tällöin juna lähtisi aamulla Pietarista, saapuisi illalla Berliiniin ja yöpyisi siellä, lähteäkseen paluumatkalle taas seuraavana aamuna. Niin paljon kuin yöjunat minua viehättävätkin, en osaa oikein arvioida, olisiko Berliini-Pietari -yöjunalle vastaavaa kysyntää. 

(Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että luotijunabuumin seurauksena ajettavat vuorot ovat Euroopassa lyhentyneet (maantieteellisesti, ei vain ajallisesti) ja että vaihtoja on siten entistä enemmän. Tukholmastakaan ei taida enää päästä suoraan Pariisiin, niin kuin vielä (hups) kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten? Onko makuuvaunuja enää missään?)

Näin ollen Helsingistä pääsisi suoraan Berliiniin vain junilla, jotka lähtevät aamupäivällä tai aikaisin iltapäivällä. Lähemmäksi kannattaisi varmaan ajaa useammin. Ehkä joku osaa selvittää eurooppalaista aikataulutuslogiikkaa?

----------


## vompatti

> Oletko varma, että se onnistuu järkevästi myös 350 km/h suurnopeusjunissa? Esimerkiksi Espanjan vaihtuvan raideleveyden junat ovat vain 250 km/h junia.


Missään ei ole sanottu, että RailBalticalla tarvittaisiin junia, joiden suurin nopeus olisi 350 km/h. Myös nopeuden 250 km/h junat ovat suurnopeusjunia. Se, että Espanjassa ei tuon nopeampia vaihtuvaraideleveyksisiä junia ole, ei tarkoita, että niitä ei voisi olla olemassa.

Yksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja muutaman kansainvälinen juna ovat halpoja siihen verrattuna, että koko rata rakennettaisiin väärälle raideleveydelle ja siten asetettaisiin suuria ongelmia muulle junaliikenteelle. Normaali raideleveys Helsingin ja Puolan välillä mm. estäisiä nopeat Helsinki-Minsk-junat. Vai väitättekö, ettei ikinä tule tarvetta junille Helsingistä Minskiin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja muutaman kansainvälinen juna ovat halpoja siihen verrattuna, että koko rata rakennettaisiin väärälle raideleveydelle ja siten asetettaisiin suuria ongelmia muulle junaliikenteelle. Normaali raideleveys Helsingin ja Puolan välillä mm. estäisiä nopeat Helsinki-Minsk-junat. Vai väitättekö, ettei ikinä tule tarvetta junille Helsingistä Minskiin?


Juuri näin. Ja varmaan muitakin hyviä esimerkkejä löytyy.

Tosin jostain muista keskusteluista (en muista mistä) sattui silmiin näkemys, että EU:n rautatiepolitiikkaa olisi edesauttaa nimenomaan euroleveyden leviämistä standardoinnin nimissä. Henkilökohtaisesti minun on kylläkin vaikea hahmottaa miten näin voisi olla. Standardointi on hyvä asia, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun Suomi ja eräät muut itäisessä Euroopassa sijaitsevat maat liittyivät jäseniksi, EU:n sisälle tuli sisälle efektiivisesti toinenkin suhteellisen laajasti sovellettu raideleveys (jos Espanjan raideleveyttä siis pidetään kuriositeettina eikä eräänä standardina).

Nähdäkseni EU:n pitää joko hyväksyä kahden raideleveyden olemassaolo (mikä olisi järkevää) ja etsiä keinot miten sen kanssa eletään (raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistot jne.) tai sitten tukea massiivisesti euroleveyden käyttöönottoa niissä maissa joissa sitä ei käytetä (mikä olisi melko järjetöntä rahankäyttöä). Se että pelkästään uudet hankeet tehdään euroleveydelle eikä EU:n toimesta huomioida yhteensopivuutta vanhaan rataverkkoon vaan jätetään tämä yksittäisten maiden huoleksi olisi näiden maiden, ml. Suomi, syrjintää, mihin ei pidä alistua.

----------


## late-

> Apulaiskaupunginjohtajamme Sauri kirjoitti lauantaina Rail Balticasta. Saurin mukaan Tallinnassa ei oltaisi tunnelista kiinnostuneita, vain Helsingissä ollaan. Tallinnassa oltaisiin luopumassa tunnelin kaavavarauksista. Jos tilanne on todellakin näin jo nyt, olemme aika huonossa tilanteessa.


Olen muodostanut sellaisen käsityksen, että Tallinnassakin on jonkin verran tunnelista kiinnostuneita virkamiehiä. Toisaalta on poliittista painetta saada maankäyttöä tunnelin suun aluevaraukselle ja paljon myös tunnelia haihatteluna pitäviä. Tilanne on siis monella tavalla vastaava kuin Helsingissä. Kun Helsingissä ja Suomessa yleisesti lisäksi suhtaudutaan tunneliin pääasiassa utopiana, tätä on Tallinnassa käytetty hyväksi argumenttina tunnelia vastaan. Jos suomalaiset eivät halua tunnelia, miksi virolaisetkaan haluaisivat?

EU:n selvitysrahoista sen verran, että yhden version mukaan niitä haettiin aivan väärältä taholta EU:n sisällä. Muistikuvani asiasta ovat hämäriä, mutta ymmärtääkseni uutta hakemusta on valmisteltu ja tällä kertaa oikeaan paikkaan. Olisikohan ollut niin, että haettiin aluekehitysrahoista, kun olisi pitänyt hakea TEN-verkon rahoista?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missään ei ole sanottu, että RailBalticalla tarvittaisiin junia, joiden suurin nopeus olisi 350 km/h. Myös nopeuden 250 km/h junat ovat suurnopeusjunia. Se, että Espanjassa ei tuon nopeampia vaihtuvaraideleveyksisiä junia ole, ei tarkoita, että niitä ei voisi olla olemassa.
> 
> Yksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja muutaman kansainvälinen juna ovat halpoja siihen verrattuna, että koko rata rakennettaisiin väärälle raideleveydelle ja siten asetettaisiin suuria ongelmia muulle junaliikenteelle. Normaali raideleveys Helsingin ja Puolan välillä mm. estäisiä nopeat Helsinki-Minsk-junat. Vai väitättekö, ettei ikinä tule tarvetta junille Helsingistä Minskiin?


Käytännössähän se on Viro ja Latvia joka päättää millainen radasta tulee, eli mikä on raideleveys. Suomi, Venäjä ja Valko-Venäjä mukautuvat sitten sen päätöksen mukaan. Mielestäni ainoat järkevät paikat joissa raideleveys voi vaihtua ovat joko Helsinki tai Varsova. Ne ovat reitin merkittävimmät solmukohdat joissa matkuastajajoukko hajaantuu sen verran, että ne jotka jatkavat niistä paikakunnista eteenpäin voivat kyllä vaihtaa junaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Käytännössähän se on Viro ja Latvia joka päättää millainen radasta tulee, eli mikä on raideleveys. Suomi, Venäjä ja Valko-Venäjä mukautuvat sitten sen päätöksen mukaan.


Enpä usko. Ei noilla mailla ole rahaa rahoittaa hanketta itse. Se on pakko rahoittaa yhdessä ja EU:n tuella, ja silloin on pakko kuunnella muidenkin mielipiteitä.




> Mielestäni ainoat järkevät paikat joissa raideleveys voi vaihtua ovat joko Helsinki tai Varsova. Ne ovat reitin merkittävimmät solmukohdat joissa matkuastajajoukko hajaantuu sen verran, että ne jotka jatkavat niistä paikakunnista eteenpäin voivat kyllä vaihtaa junaa.


Samalla logiikalla Tampereelta Vilppulaan matkustettaessa pääsisi suoraan vain Orivedelle asti, kun siinä kohdassa pitäisi vaihtaa sähköstä dieseliin. Ja matkustajajoukko hajaantuu sen verran, että "ne jotka jatkavat eteenpäin voivat kyllä vaihtaa junaa".  :Frown:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Missään ei ole sanottu, että RailBalticalla tarvittaisiin junia, joiden suurin nopeus olisi 350 km/h. Myös nopeuden 250 km/h junat ovat suurnopeusjunia. Se, että Espanjassa ei tuon nopeampia vaihtuvaraideleveyksisiä junia ole, ei tarkoita, että niitä ei voisi olla olemassa.


Junien nopeudet vat kasvaneet viime vuosina aika reilusti ja voi olla, että suurnopeusjuna-käsitekin menee uusiksi. Rail Balticalle on yleisesti kaavailtu kilpailukykyistä raideyhteyttä, joka noin pitkällä matkalla alkaa jo tarkoittaa suurempaa nopeutta kuin 250 km/h.

En ole kuullut, että nopeampia junia vaihtuvalla raideleveydellä olisi missään, ja nuo Talgo 250-junatkin ovat käsittääkseni aika huippulaatua. Mainitsematta täällä lienee myös jäänyt se tosiseikka, että iberialaisella leveydellä Talgo 250:n huippunopeus on vain 220 km/h. Rail Balticalla yli puolet matkasta tultaisiin tuota nopeutta. Ei kiitos!




> Yksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja muutaman kansainvälinen juna ovat halpoja siihen verrattuna, että koko rata rakennettaisiin väärälle raideleveydelle ja siten asetettaisiin suuria ongelmia muulle junaliikenteelle.


Nykyaikaisilla suurnopeusradoilla ei pitäisi olla muuta junaliikennettä. Jos uusi rata täytyy suurnopeusjunalle rakentaa, olisi varmaan ihan hyvä tehdä alusta asti kunnolla ja tulevaisuutta ajatellen. Tulevaisuus on se, että vanhaa rataa käytetään tavara- ja paikalliseen liikenteeseen, suurnopeusrataa pitkien matkojen matkustajaliikenteeseen. Tällöin raideleveydellä ei ole mitään väliä, koska aloitetaan täysin tyhjästä. Ehkei baltialaisesta näkökulmasta standardi raideleveys olekaan ihan niin väärä. He saavat nyt valita, mikä suunta otetaan, Venäjä (ja Suomi) vai melkein koko muu Eurooppa (ja miksei tulevaisuudessa myös Pohjois-Afrikka ja Arabia). Myös Helsingissä voidaan valita tuo länsi-/eteläsuunta, pitkällä tähtäimellä muuallakin Suomessa.

Kahden raideleveyden junat tulee kysymykseen silloin, jos uutta infraa ei oikein aiota rakentaa. Tuo tarkoittaa väistämättä hitaita yöjunia. Tuokaan ei olisi yhtään huono lähtökohta, sillä hyvin pienillä summilla saataisiin liikenne käyntiin. Jos kahden raideleveyden yöjunavaunuja olisi jossain saatavilla käytettynä, voisi joku City Night Line olla kiinnostunutkin ajaa Berliinistä Tallinnaan, ja sieltä ehkä junalautalla Suomeen asti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enpä usko. Ei noilla mailla ole rahaa rahoittaa hanketta itse. Se on pakko rahoittaa yhdessä ja EU:n tuella, ja silloin on pakko kuunnella muidenkin mielipiteitä.


Valko-Venäjä ja Venäjä eivät ole EU:n jäsenmaita (sen päivän haluaisin nähdä kun ovat). Rata kulkisi 3  Baltian maan + Puolan  läpi joten kyllä heidän panostuksensa ratan pitäisi olla vähintään kolmasosan luokkaa että siitä tulisi jotain. Hulluhan Suomi olisi jos sitä alkaisi rakentaa yksin, kun pitäis vielä se tunneli rakentaa. Sitä minä tarkoitan että yhtä suuri mahdollisuus on että siitä tulisi leveäraiteinen koko matkaltaan Helsingistä Varsovaan kuin normaaliraiteinen. 




> Samalla logiikalla Tampereelta Vilppulaan matkustettaessa pääsisi suoraan vain Orivedelle asti, kun siinä kohdassa pitäisi vaihtaa sähköstä dieseliin. Ja matkustajajoukko hajaantuu sen verran, että "ne jotka jatkavat eteenpäin voivat kyllä vaihtaa junaa".


Mutta jos haluaa matkustaa Tampereelta Keuruulle, on vaihdettava junaa. Tai jos haluaa päästä Tampereelta Lahteen. Tai Tikkurilasta Espooseen. Junia, busseja ja lentokoneita  vaihdetaan maailmalla päivässä miljardeja kertoja. Helsinki ja Varsova ovat kuitenkin sen kokoluokan kaupunkeja että ne olisivat suurelle osalle RailBaltica -junan matkustajista luonnollisia matkan päätepisteitä. Jos junanvaihto onnistuu samalla asemalla helposti niin mikään ongelma se ei ole. 

Paljon parempi se järjestely on kuitenkin kuin miten nykyään joutuu ravaamaan jos haluaa päästä Suomesta jonkun toisen maan sisäosiin junalla, koska miltään Suomesta Ruotsiin, Saksaan, Puolaan eikä Viroon kulkevalta laivalta ei ole junayhteyttä satamasta edes lähimpään kaupunkikeskustaan (No joo Tuholmassa pääsee metrolla Gärdetin asemalta , mutta sinnekin on reilun puolen kilsan kävelymatka satamasta)

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:21 ----------




> Jos kahden raideleveyden yöjunavaunuja olisi jossain saatavilla käytettynä, voisi joku City Night Line olla kiinnostunutkin ajaa Berliinistä Tallinnaan, ja sieltä ehkä junalautalla Suomeen asti.


CityNight Linellahan on olemassa Talgo-vaunuista koostuvia yöjunarunkoja ja joskus muutama vuosi takaperin oli tarkoitus ajaa kesällä yhdellä niistä muutama turisteille tarkoitettu junavuoro Berliinistä Pietariin asti, mutta se peruuntui luultavasti joko byrokraatiseten esteiden ja/tai kiinnostuksen puutteen vuoksi. 

Lisäksi Liettuan tai Puolan rautateillä on ainakin olllut muutama tavanomainen makuuvaunu koekäytössä 1990-2000-lukujen taitteessa joka pystyy säätämään akselit. En tiedä mitä niille vaunuille sittemmin on tapahtunut. 

Sitä junalauttaa Helsinkiin saa valitettavasti odottaa pitkään koska Vuosaari ei pysty vastaanottamaan sellaista ja kiskot taas on purettu pois Länsisatamasta ja Sörnäisistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

->Omasta mielestäni kysymys raideleveydestä tunnelissa ei liity niinkään Rail Balticaan kuin Tallinnan ja pk-seudun väliseen lähiliikenteeseen, koska todennäköisesti suurin osa tunnelin matkustajaliikenteestä on lähiliikennettä. Euroopasta voidaan tuoda raiteet standardileveydellä Helsinkiin saakka, mutta Tampereen, Lahden, Karjaan ja tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti myös Lohjan suunnasta on päästävä Tallinnaan asti vaihtamatta junaa.

----------


## vompatti

> Tosin jostain muista keskusteluista (en muista mistä) sattui silmiin näkemys, että EU:n rautatiepolitiikkaa olisi edesauttaa nimenomaan euroleveyden leviämistä standardoinnin nimissä.


Tuo direktiivi suurten nopeuksien yhtenäisestä rautatieverkosta on luettavissa netissä ihan suomeksikin. Etsikää itse.

EU:n lainsäädännössä tosiaan vaaditaan normaaliraideleveyden rautateitä. Samassa määräyksessä kerrotaan myös poikkeukset. Koska Suomella ja Baltian mailla on eri raideleveys kuin Keski-Euroopassa, saa viiden jalan leveyttä käyttää jatkossakin. Mikään ei pakota rakentamaan uusia ratoja eri raideleveydellä.

Raideleveydenvaihtoprojektit ovat kalliita, hitaita ja yleensä hyödyttömiä. Raideleveyttä on suuressa määrin vaihdettu Yhdysvalloissa, Iso-Britanniassa ja viimeksi vaihdos on ollut meneillään Australiassa. Australiassa projekti on jäänyt pahasti kesken, sillä hyödyt ovat minimaaliset ja kustannukset suuret. Lopputulos Australiassakin on ollut, että jokainen voi vaihtaa junaa tai kulkea autolla.




> Mielestäni ainoat järkevät paikat joissa raideleveys voi vaihtua ovat joko Helsinki tai Varsova.


Kun käytetään raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa, voi raideleveyttä vaihtaa ihan missä vain. Siksi tämä on järkevintä tehdä Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla, jossa raideleveys  vaihtuu muutenkin.




> Mainitsematta täällä lienee myös jäänyt se tosiseikka, että iberialaisella leveydellä Talgo 250:n huippunopeus on vain 220 km/h.


Kenelle tämä tuli yllätyksenä? Talgo 250:n huippunopeus Suomessakin olisi 220 km/h leveäraiteisella radalla. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, etteikö tuolla junalla voisi ajaa leveäraiteisella radalla 250 km/h.




> Ehkei baltialaisesta näkökulmasta standardi raideleveys olekaan ihan niin väärä. He saavat nyt valita, mikä suunta otetaan, Venäjä (ja Suomi) vai melkein koko muu Eurooppa (ja miksei tulevaisuudessa myös Pohjois-Afrikka ja Arabia).


Nykyisellä raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistojen aikakaudella ei raideleveydellä ole mitään merkitystä liikenteelle. Tässäkin esitetty raideleveydenvaihto perustuu kokonaan mielikuviin. Tietysti tuollaisilla kalliilla, hitailla ja hyödyttömillä vaihtoprojekteilla saataisiin aiheutettua kunnon haitatkin: tavaraliikenne Venäjälle vaikeutuisi merkittävästi.




> Junien nopeudet vat kasvaneet viime vuosina aika reilusti ja voi olla, että suurnopeusjuna-käsitekin menee uusiksi. Rail Balticalle on yleisesti kaavailtu kilpailukykyistä raideyhteyttä, joka noin pitkällä matkalla alkaa jo tarkoittaa suurempaa nopeutta kuin 250 km/h.


Nopeuden kasvaessa kasvaa myös radan hinta, junien liikennöintikustannukset ja liikennöinnin kannattavuusraja. Kuinka monta matkustajaa radalle tulisi vuodessa Tallinnasta etelään eri nopeuksilla? Saanko arvioita?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta jos haluaa matkustaa Tampereelta Keuruulle, on vaihdettava junaa. Tai jos haluaa päästä Tampereelta Lahteen. Tai Tikkurilasta Espooseen.


Tai Berliinistä Pariisiin, jos haluaa päivällä matkustaa. Matka on lyhyempi kuin Berliinistä Helsinkiin.

Suorat yhteydet ovat toki hyvä asia sinänsä, mutta niillä on aina hintansa. Ne luovat kaluston hukkakäyttöä ja asettavat aikatauluihin lukuisia vaatimuksia. Ei ole esimerkiksi mielekästä, että Helsingistä lähtevien junien tasatahtiaikataulu määräisi, millä aikataululla juna kulkee koko Baltian ja Puolan läpi. Eikä ole mielekästä, että koko Suomen aikataulut sovitettaisiin marginaalisen matkustajaryhmän mukaan. Ja mitä pidempi yhteys, sitä marginaalisempi kysyntä. Siksi ei Euroopassakaan ole joitakin poikkeustapauksia lukuun ottamatta paljonkaan kuuden tunnin suoria huippunopeita junayhteyksiä. Yksi juna päivässä taitaa Lontoosta Etelä-Ranskaan kulkea, paljolti lomailijoiden takia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta jos haluaa matkustaa Tampereelta Keuruulle, on vaihdettava junaa. Tai jos haluaa päästä Tampereelta Lahteen. Tai Tikkurilasta Espooseen. Junia, busseja ja lentokoneita  vaihdetaan maailmalla päivässä miljardeja kertoja. Helsinki ja Varsova ovat kuitenkin sen kokoluokan kaupunkeja että ne olisivat suurelle osalle RailBaltica -junan matkustajista luonnollisia matkan päätepisteitä. Jos junanvaihto onnistuu samalla asemalla helposti niin mikään ongelma se ei ole.


Asioiden nykytilasta ei voi päätellä miten niiden tulisi olla. Tampeeelta Lahteen tulisi päästä vaihtamatta. Mutta tämä sikseen.

Pointti on, että jokainen vaihto heikentää yhteyden mukavuutta ja houkuttavuutta. Sanoisin että mitä pidempi matka on, sitä suurempi on heikennys. Tämä johtuu siitä, että jos kipaisen päiväseltään Helsingissä, minulla on tuskin mitään matkatavaraa. Viikonloppu Oulussa vaatii käsimatkatavaran kokoisen laukun. Mutta viikko Euroopassa vaatii (vähintään) ison matkalaukun. Mitä enemmän tavaraa, sen hankalampi ja ikävämpi vaihto. Samasta syystä maakunnista Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle pitää ehdottomasti päästä vaihtamatta vaikka esim. Espoosta Tikkurilaan mennessä vaihto on minusta täysin OK.

Sama juttu junaan asettumisen kanssa: lähijunassa matkustetaan takki päällä, IC:ssä sen ehkä laittaa naulaan. Tampereelta Ouluun mennessä yrittää jo asettautua mukavasti ja kenties torkahtaa. Matkalla Eurooppaan käytännössä linnoittaudutaan junaan päiväksi tai vuorokaudeksi. Kimpsut ja kampsut kasaan, vaihto toiseen junaan, ja kimput ja kampsut takaisin esille on yhtä mukavaa kuin viisaudenhampaiden kiskonta. Ja sen tuskallisempaa mitä useammin se toistuu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:26 ----------




> Ei ole esimerkiksi mielekästä, että Helsingistä lähtevien junien tasatahtiaikataulu määräisi, millä aikataululla juna kulkee koko Baltian ja Puolan läpi. Eikä ole mielekästä, että koko Suomen aikataulut sovitettaisiin marginaalisen matkustajaryhmän mukaan.


Todella pitkiä Euroopan-yhteyksiä ajettaisiin ehkä 1-4 kertaa päivässä (maksimissaan?). Näiden sovittaminen tasatahtiaikatauluun ei ole millään muotoa prioriteetti verrattuna siihen että mahdollisimman pitkän matkan pääsee vaihtamatta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Nyt mennään vähän tunneliaiheen vierestä...




> Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita,  etteikö tuolla junalla voisi ajaa leveäraiteisella radalla 250 km/h.


Meinaatko, että syy on espanjalaisessa radassa? Talgo 250:n esite antaa sen kuvan, että syy on rakenteellinen.




> Tietysti tuollaisilla kalliilla, hitailla ja hyödyttömillä vaihtoprojekteilla saataisiin aiheutettua kunnon haitatkin: tavaraliikenne Venäjälle vaikeutuisi merkittävästi.


Miksi vaikeutuisi? Tarkoitus olisi, että vanha rata jää toimittamaan sitä samaa virkaa kuin nytkin. Ainoastaan suurnopeusjunat saisivat oman ratansa, ja tämän raideleveys voi aivan hyvin olla 1435 mm, koska muilla junilla tuolle radalle ei edes pitäisi olla asiaa. Kokonaan uusi rata Varsovasta Tallinnan on kuitenkin rakennettava ja eri raideleveyden haitta jäisi melko pieneksi. Suurempi hyöty tulisi sitten tulevaisuudessa, kun transeurooppalaiset yhteydet ovat totta.




> Nopeuden kasvaessa kasvaa myös radan hinta, junien liikennöintikustannukset ja liikennöinnin kannattavuusraja.


Tietenkään ei tarvitse suurnopeusrataa rakentaa ollenkaan, mutta voin olla varma, että muutaman vuoden päästä reitistä halutaan varteenotettava vaihtoehto lentoliikenteelle. Varsinkin Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli tulisi jo valmiiksi rakentaa sille nopeudelle, joka on vielä sadankin vuoden päästä riittävä. Pitkällä tähtäimellä tällä tehdään vain säästöä.

Itse Rail Baltica onkin sitten vähän eri asia. Jos minulta kysyttäisiin, niin lähtisin tarkastelemaan vain  kahdenlaisella eri nopeudella: Ultranopea, joka söisi reitiltä  lentomatkustajat ja ~12 tunnin yöjuna, joka ei tarvitsisi kummoistakaan päivitystä nykyiseen infraan.

Tuo  yöjunavaihtoehto vähäisellä uuden infran rakentamisella olisi nyt mielestäni  riittävä ja suurnopeusrata vasta sitten, kun tulee aito tarve korvata  lentoliikenne. Ja tämäkin voidaan tehdä vaiheittan eli muuttamalla reitin pääteasemia. Eli ensin Berliini-Kaunas ja Kaunas-Tallinna, seuraavaksi Berliini-Tallinna ja junalautta Helsinkiin. Joskus 30 vuoden päästä voisi sitten puhua Helsinki-Pariisi -yhteydestä yhdellä raiteella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Todella pitkiä Euroopan-yhteyksiä ajettaisiin ehkä 1-4 kertaa päivässä (maksimissaan?). Näiden sovittaminen tasatahtiaikatauluun ei ole millään muotoa prioriteetti verrattuna siihen että mahdollisimman pitkän matkan pääsee vaihtamatta.


Mutta ne on pakko sovittaa tasatahtiaikatauluun, jos halutaan ajaa niillä Helsingistä Tampereellekin. Ratakapasiteetti on Suomessa hyvin rajallinen, joten tasatahtiaikataulu määrää, mihin kohtaan junat voidaan laittaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> ->Omasta mielestäni kysymys raideleveydestä tunnelissa ei liity niinkään Rail Balticaan kuin Tallinnan ja pk-seudun väliseen lähiliikenteeseen, koska todennäköisesti suurin osa tunnelin matkustajaliikenteestä on lähiliikennettä.


Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Tunnelissa pitää olla rata, jolla voidaan mahdollistaa Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen liikenne sekä tietenkin myös koko Suomen ja koko Eestin välinen liikenne. Sen raideleyden rata, joka Tallinnaan tulevaisuudessa tulee Berliinistä, ei pitäisi vaikuttaa millään tavalla tähän. Mutta en itsekään sulkisi pois kahden radan rinnakkain(tai lomittain- tai sisäkkäin-)eloa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myös nopeuden 250 km/h junat ovat suurnopeusjunia. Se, että Espanjassa ei tuon nopeampia vaihtuvaraideleveyksisiä junia ole, ei tarkoita, että niitä ei voisi olla olemassa.


Ei, mutta niiden olemassaolon tekninen mahdollisuus ei myöskään ole varmaa. Ja täytyy siihenkin olla jokin syy, että Espanjassa 350 km/h junissa ei ole raideleveyden vaihtoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raideleveydenvaihtoprojektit ovat kalliita, hitaita ja yleensä hyödyttömiä. Raideleveyttä on suuressa määrin vaihdettu Yhdysvalloissa, Iso-Britanniassa ja viimeksi vaihdos on ollut meneillään Australiassa. Australiassa projekti on jäänyt pahasti kesken, sillä hyödyt ovat minimaaliset ja kustannukset suuret. Lopputulos Australiassakin on ollut, että jokainen voi vaihtaa junaa tai kulkea autolla.


Australia on vähän huono esimerkki koska välimatkatovat tosi pitkät ja rautateiden merkitys muutenkin vähän margianaalinen.

Mutta joka tapauksessa, Suomessa ja Baltian maissa suunniteltiin ihan tosissaan 1. ja 2. maailmansodan välisenä aikana raideleveyden kaventamista venäläisestä länsi-eurooppalaiseksi, ja Latviassa ja Liettuas sitä ehdittiin toteuttaa niin paljon että päärata Itä-Preussin rajalta Riikaan oli normaaliraiteinen. Sitten tuli sota ja tarinan lopunhan tiedätte. Tästä vielä sen verran että Neovostoliiton armeija kiskotti sodan aikana kun se eteni Berliiniin, ainakin yhden kiskoparin Brestistä Berliiniin asti leveäraiteiseksi. Sitä pitkin pystyi Stalin matkustamaan hienosti omassa salonkijunassaan Potsdamiin rauhanneuvotteluihin.  Jossain vaiheessa sodan jälkeen se raide normaaliraiteistettiin taas. 

Suomelle olisi ihaneellista matkustajaliikennettä ajatellen jos raideleveys olisi 1435 mm mutta  tavaraliikenteelle jos se olisi 1524. Mutta kun molempia ei voi saada yhtaikaa. 

Jos Suomessa olisi päätetty vaihtaa raideleveyttä 2. maailmansodan jälkeisenä aikana niin siihen hommaan olisi kannattanut ryhtyä 1990-luvun alussa kun Neuvostoliitto oli hajonut ja idänkauppa romahti,  ja VR ei ollut ehtinyt tilata vielä mitään uusia junia (pendolinoja, Sr2-vetureita, ym) Silloin olisi voitu jättää rata Vainikkala-Sköldvik leveäraiteiseksi ja muu verkko alkaen rantaradasta,  normaaliraiteistaa muun perusparannustyön yhteydessä. Se olisi ehkä lievittänyt Suomen silloin pahaa työttömyyttäkin. Mutta nyt on liian myöhäistä. Idänkauppa on lähtenyt vetämään taas ja VR:n uusiin juniin, varsinkaan moottorivaunuihin, ei pyöriä noin vaan vaihdeta. 




> Kun käytetään raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa, voi raideleveyttä vaihtaa ihan missä vain. Siksi tämä on järkevintä tehdä Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla, jossa raideleveys  vaihtuu muutenkin.
> 
> Kenelle tämä tuli yllätyksenä? Talgo 250:n huippunopeus Suomessakin olisi 220 km/h leveäraiteisella radalla. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, etteikö tuolla junalla voisi ajaa leveäraiteisella radalla 250 km/h.


Suurnopeusjunille tulee lisää hintaa jos akseleiden on oltava säädettäviä. Lisäksi raideleveydenvaihto maiden rajalla "keskellä ei mitään" rajoittaa käyttämään vain jotain tiettyä junatyyppiä. Myös tavaraliikenteen kannalta olisi parempi jos tavarajuna pääsee liikkumaan yhtenään mahdolllisimman pitkiä matkoja. 

Paras vaihtoehto Suomen kannalta olisi jos Varsovaan asti pääsisi leveäraidekalustolla. Puolassa on ymmärtääkseni muutama muu leveäraiderata kylmän sodan ajoilta jäljellä, joskaan ei Liettuan suunnalta, mutta täysin uusi asia se puolalaisille ei ole. Sitä pitää vain osata myydä oikealla tavalla, nimenomaan EU:n hankkeena, ei Venäjän. Toiseksi paras vaihtoehto on länsimainen raideleveys Varsovasta Helsinkiin.

Ja onhan olemassa se kolmaskin vaihtoehto, pistetään riita halki ja raideleveys vaihtumaan Riiassa. Niiin se homma toimi 1930-30-luvulla.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei, mutta niiden olemassaolon tekninen mahdollisuus ei myöskään ole varmaa. Ja täytyy siihenkin olla jokin syy, että Espanjassa 350 km/h junissa ei ole raideleveyden vaihtoa.


Ehkä on vain halvempaa jättää se pois, jos kyseisissä junissa sitä ei tarvita?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:53 ----------




> Suurnopeusjunille tulee lisää hintaa jos akseleiden on oltava säädettäviä. Lisäksi raideleveydenvaihto maiden rajalla "keskellä ei mitään" rajoittaa käyttämään vain jotain tiettyä junatyyppiä.


Jos suunnitellaan suurnopeusrataa puolen Euroopan halki ja tunnelia sen perään, niin painaako siinä silloin paljon jos tarvitaan muutama hyvin kallis juna?

Ja tuo raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto. Lueskelin aiheesta tarkemmin wikipediasta. Siellä kerrotiin Suomi/Ruotsi-rajan osalta, että Torniossa sellainen on (saksalaista tekniikkaa) ja Haaparannassakin oli (Talgon malli), mutta Haaparannan laitteisto otettiin pois käytöstä, kun se olisi vaatinut talvella sulattelua. Kuulostaako tämä hyvin kalliilta erikoistekniikalta? Jos laitteisto olisi todella kallis, niin kyllä kai sellaisen käyttöä tai käyttämättömyyttä mietittäisiin vähän toiselta kantilta kuin talvikunnossapidon?

En väitä että laitteisto olisi puoli-ilmainen, mutta tuskin se pienen valtion BKT:n verrankaan on. Ja jos näin on, niin eihän tässä oikeasti synny edes kytkyä tietyn kaluston ja radan välille. Jos tulevaisuudessa halutaan ostaa jonkun muun valmistajan vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoa, niin sitten samassa yhteydessä hankitaan valmistajalta raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja sijoitetaan se sinne valitulle rajalle edellisen laitteiston viereen. Lisäkuluja tietysti tulee, mutta eiköhän tuo ole kaikki marginaalista suhteessa itse rata- ja tunneliprojektin kokonaishintalappuun?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos suunnitellaan suurnopeusrataa puolen Euroopan halki ja tunnelia sen perään, niin painaako siinä silloin paljon jos tarvitaan muutama hyvin kallis juna?


Tällaista rataa ei kannata rakentaa vaan muutamalle junalle. 

Oletetaan että Euroopassa kun ollaan niin operaattoreina eivät vain olisi VR ja Baltian maiden kansalliset rautatieyhtiöt, vaan mukaan tulisi muutama suuri yksityinenkin, eli aivan kuten lentoliikenteessäkin. 

Silloin radan teknisten ominaisuuksien rajaaminen liian kalliseen ja yhden valmistajan teknologiasta rippuvaiseksi karissi kilpailijoita pois halvemmasta päästä ja tällä railBaltica junilla matkustamisesta tulisi vain herrojen herkkua, joilla olisi varaa maksaa VR:n monopolilippuja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällaista rataa ei kannata rakentaa vaan muutamalle junalle.


No ei, mutta eiväthän ne kaikki varmaan kulkisikaan koko matkaa. Päivässä ei ole kauhean montaa aikaikkunaa, joissa kannattaa olla lähtöjä kauas Eurooppaan, jotta saapuminen osuu järkevähköön kellonaikaan. Eli ei kaikissa junissa tarvita vaihtuvaa raideleveyttä. Tuo muutama juna kuvaa tilannetta Suomesta katsottuna, varsinkin Helsingin ulkopuolelta.

Mahtaisiko liitetty pikainen raapustus selventää yhtään logiikkaani? Tämähän on siis vain yksi vaihtoehto.

Itse asiassa tuo raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto voisi tässä skeemassa olla ihan hyvin Suomen päässä kuin Tallinnassa. Täsmälleen samat junat voitaisiin silti operoida täsmälleen samalla kalustolla: ero on vain siinä kummalla leveydellä vaihtuvaraideleveyskalusto ajaisi tunnelissa, joka tukisi molempia raideleveyksiä. Huomattakoon myös, että jos oikeasti on niin, että Talgo-kalustolla suurnopeus onnistuu vain euroleveydellä ja 1524 mm leveydellä pitää ajaa jonkin verran hitaampaa (mistä johtuen? veikkaan että lähinnä sertifiointikysymys?) niin tämä ei varsinaisesti haittaa, koska Suomessa ei kuitenkaan ole niin nopeaa rataverkkoa vaan se alempi nopeus riittänee kohtuullisesti.

----------


## Ertsu

Janihyvarinen, ehdotat siis että Tallinna-Varsova -väli rakennettaisiin euroleveydellä 1453 mm?
Se merkitsisi siis kokonaan uuden radan rakentamista Viron, Latvian ja Liettuan alueille, joissa ennestään on 1520 mm raideleveys, niinkö?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Janihyvarinen, ehdotat siis että Tallinna-Varsova -väli rakennettaisiin euroleveydellä 1453 mm?
> Se merkitsisi siis kokonaan uuden radan rakentamista Viron, Latvian ja Liettuan alueille, joissa ennestään on 1520 mm raideleveys, niinkö?


Tuo on yksi skenaario. Toinen olisi että rakennetaan 1520/1524 mm rata. Kummallakin on puolensa, mutta pointtini on että raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto ja jonkin verran vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoa tarvitaan, eikä siinä pitäisi olla mitään ihmeellistä tai ylimaallista.

Käsittääkseni tällaista uutta rataa ainakin suunnitellaan joka tapauksessa tässä Rail Baltica -hankkeessa. Pelkkä nykyradan parantaminen lienee epärealistista jos halutaan nopeaa yhteyttä.

----------


## hylje

Nopeissa radoissa on realiteettina loivat kaarteet, joka harvoin onnistuu kovin helposti vanhoja linjauksia noudattaen. Hintalapun suuruus täysin uuden linjauksen ja uusitun vanhan välillä on kovin pieni.

Uuden ratalinjan etuna on lisäksi se, että vanhat radat jäävät pitkälti paikallisemman liikenteen käyttöön. Euroleveyksinen pikarata söisi lähinnä merkittävien kaupunkien välisen liikenteen, jota käsittääkseni Baltian alueella ei valmiiksi raiteilta löydä. Muu (venäjänleveä) liikenne hyötyy verkostoefektin ansiosta. Yhteensopivuudeksi paikallisen verkoston välillä riittää laituri, koska nämä kaksi verkostoa palvelevat eri pituusluokan matkoja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Uuden ratalinjan etuna on lisäksi se, että vanhat radat jäävät pitkälti paikallisemman liikenteen käyttöön. Euroleveyksinen pikarata söisi lähinnä merkittävien kaupunkien välisen liikenteen, jota käsittääkseni Baltian alueella ei valmiiksi raiteilta löydä. Muu (venäjänleveä) liikenne hyötyy verkostoefektin ansiosta. Yhteensopivuudeksi paikallisen verkoston välillä riittää laituri, koska nämä kaksi verkostoa palvelevat eri pituusluokan matkoja.


Juuri näin. Nähdäkseni tuo pätee Baltiassa. Suomessa tilanne on eri, koska Suomi on iso maa, ja nykyinen rataverkko palvelee myös pitkiä matkoja (itse asiassa lähes yksinomaan pitkiä matkoja, koska lähijunaliikennettä ei ole -- enää -- kuin Helsingin ympäristössä).

Tästä syystä radan vetäminen Suomeen saakka euroleveydellä saattaisi olla ihan järkevä vaihtoehto. Ei siksi että EU niin sanelee / sanelisi vaan siksi että se vastaa todellista tarvetta. Mutta Suomea ei suurena maana saa jättää kiinni tähän eurooppalaiseen suurnopeusverkkoon vain yhden tyngän kautta vaan läpikulku Suomen rataverkolta eurooppalaiseen nopeaan junaverkkoon pitää mahdollistaa raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistolla ja sopivalla määrällä vaihtuvaraideleveyssuurnopeusjunakalustoa (huh mikä sana!). Jos tämä tulee kalliiksi niin Suomella lienee oikeus odottaa EU:n osallistuvan kustannuksiin riittävällä osuudella, koska muuten Suomi jää suurnopeusjunatavoitettavuudeltaan (huh, taas tuollainen sana!) selkeästi heikompaan asemaan kuin mikään muu EU-maa. Kenties Kyprosta, Maltaa ja Irlantia mukaan lukematta.  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

> Mutta joka tapauksessa, Suomessa ja Baltian maissa suunniteltiin ihan tosissaan 1. ja 2. maailmansodan välisenä aikana raideleveyden kaventamista venäläisestä länsi-eurooppalaiseksi, ja Latviassa ja Liettuas sitä ehdittiin toteuttaa niin paljon että päärata Itä-Preussin rajalta Riikaan oli normaaliraiteinen.


Itse asiassa koko Liettua oli maailmansotien välisen ajan 1435 mm:n aluetta. Saksa kavensi rataverkkoa ja rakensi uusia 1435 mm:n yhteyksiä jo ensimmäisen maailmansodan aikana. Itsenäisen Liettuan raideleveydeksi jäi 1435 mm.

Latviassa 1435 mm:n ratoja oli Liepajasta, Riiasta ja Daugavpilsistä (Väinänlinna) Liettuan suuntaan. Rataosuudella Riiasta Jelgavan kautta Gludaan oli sekä 1435 mm:n että 1524 mm:n raide, koska Riika-Liepaja oli 1524 mm:n rata.

On myös huomattava, että Vilnan ympäristö ja melko iso pala Kaakkois-Liettuaa oli maailmansotien välillä Puolan hallinnassa ja kuului siis PKP:n 1435 mm:n verkkoon.

Saksalle kuuluneessa entisessä Itä-Preussissa raideleveys oli luonnollisesti 1435 mm. Tänäkin päivänä voi Kaliningradiin ajaa laiturikatokseen asti myös 1435 mm:n kalustolla.

----------


## kouvo

> Tästä syystä radan vetäminen Suomeen saakka euroleveydellä saattaisi olla ihan järkevä vaihtoehto. Ei siksi että EU niin sanelee / sanelisi vaan siksi että se vastaa todellista tarvetta. Mutta Suomea ei suurena maana saa jättää kiinni tähän eurooppalaiseen suurnopeusverkkoon vain yhden tyngän kautta vaan läpikulku Suomen rataverkolta eurooppalaiseen nopeaan junaverkkoon pitää mahdollistaa raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistolla ja sopivalla määrällä vaihtuvaraideleveyssuurnopeusjunakalustoa (huh mikä sana!). Jos tämä tulee kalliiksi niin Suomella lienee oikeus odottaa EU:n osallistuvan kustannuksiin riittävällä osuudella, koska muuten Suomi jää suurnopeusjunatavoitettavuudeltaan (huh, taas tuollainen sana!) selkeästi heikompaan asemaan kuin mikään muu EU-maa. Kenties Kyprosta, Maltaa ja Irlantia mukaan lukematta.


No, enpä tiedä. Riippuen tietysti leveydenvaihtolaitteiston ja -kaluston hinnasta tämä ratkaisu voi olla järkevä tai sitten ei. Henkilöliikenteen osalta en näe merkittäviä haittoja sille, että eurorata päättyy helsinkiin tai lentoasemalle, etenkin jos nämä leveyssysteemit ovat järkyttävän kalliita. Tavaraliikenteestä en osaa sanoa, mutta todennäköisesti sieltä ne perustelut on pitkälti haettava jos tälle leveilyn tielle lähdetään. Enkä myöskään pidättelisi henkeä odotellessa EU:n pätäkkää Suomen leveilyyn.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, enpä tiedä. Riippuen tietysti leveydenvaihtolaitteiston ja -kaluston hinnasta tämä ratkaisu voi olla järkevä tai sitten ei. Henkilöliikenteen osalta en näe merkittäviä haittoja sille, että eurorata päättyy helsinkiin tai lentoasemalle, etenkin jos nämä leveyssysteemit ovat järkyttävän kalliita. Tavaraliikenteestä en osaa sanoa, mutta todennäköisesti sieltä ne perustelut on pitkälti haettava jos tälle leveilyn tielle lähdetään. Enkä myöskään pidättelisi henkeä odotellessa EU:n pätäkkää Suomen leveilyyn.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että raideleveyden mukaan säädettävät akselit rajoittavat sekä junan nopeutta matkustaja- että kuorman painoa tavaraliikenteessä. Jos ne olisivat helppoja ja halpoja rakentaa ja ylläpitää niin niitä olisi käytössä maailmalla paljon laajemmin. Espanja on sattuneista syistä näiden laitteiden edelläkävijämaa mutta silti Ranskan ja Espanjan välillä ei kulje rajan yli yhtään TGV-tai AVE-tasoista junaa, ainoastaan vanhempia Talgo-junia.  Tavarajunissakin telit vaihdetaan perinteiseen taaan. Ruotsin ja Suomen välille pohjoisessa on pitkään suunniteltu malmivaunujen liikennettä Tornion kautta säädettävin akselein mutta ei ole näkynyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Jos ne olisivat helppoja ja halpoja rakentaa ja ylläpitää niin niitä olisi käytössä maailmalla paljon laajemmin. Espanja on sattuneista syistä näiden laitteiden edelläkävijämaa mutta silti Ranskan ja Espanjan välillä ei kulje rajan yli yhtään TGV-tai AVE-tasoista junaa, ainoastaan vanhempia Talgo-junia.


Mikä on syy-seuraus-yhteys? Ranskan ja Espanjan välillä ei kulje yhtään suurnopeusrataa, joten on luonnollista, ettei kulje suurnopeusjuniakaan. Siksi nimenomaan Espanjasta Ranskaan matkustetaan Talgo-junilla.

Maailmassa ei voi kovin laajasti olla raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoja ihan siitä syystä, ettei raideleveyden vaihtojakaan ole kovin paljon. Raideleveydenvaihtolaitteille olisi tarvetta lähinnä EU:ssa ja IVY-maiden rajoilla. Näissä paikoissa (joissa laitteistoa ei vielä ole) matkustajaliikenne on niin vähäistä, ettei raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoja tarvita.

Uskon, että jos esimerkiksi Ukraina haluaa kehittää omaa junaliikennettää EU-maihin, on kaluston uusiminen ja raideleveydenvaihtolaitteiden hankkiminen todennäköistä. Ihan vastaavalla tavalla Puolan ja Liettuan välillä olisi tarvetta raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No, enpä tiedä. Riippuen tietysti leveydenvaihtolaitteiston ja -kaluston hinnasta tämä ratkaisu voi olla järkevä tai sitten ei. Henkilöliikenteen osalta en näe merkittäviä haittoja sille, että eurorata päättyy helsinkiin tai lentoasemalle, etenkin jos nämä leveyssysteemit ovat järkyttävän kalliita.


Minä näen siinä merkittäviä haittoja. Näkökulma voi olla osittain subjektiivinen, mutta sellaisena oikeutettu. Toisaalta: reilusta 5 miljoonasta suomalaisesta sentään vain reilu miljoona tai ainakin alle 1,5 miljoonaa asuu välittömästi Helsingin suurnopeusaseman (olkoon sitten keskusta, Vantaa tai mikä hyvänsä) välittömässä läheisyydessä. 3,5 - 4 miljoonaa jää siten kunnolla palvelematta suoralla suurnopeusyhteydellä Eurooppaan. Jatkamalla junayhteyttä päärataa pitkin pohjoiseen niin kauas kuin nähdään järkeväksi saadaan suoran suurnopeusjunan piiriin huomattavasti suurempi osa Suomen populaatiosta. Varsinkin jos suurnopeus-Euro-Express tms. voitaisiin Suomen päässä pilkkoa kahdeksi junarungoksi eri suuntiin, niin sitten suurin osa maata voitaisiin kattaa aika helposti. Frekvenssin ei tarvitsisi olla kovin kummoinen päivätasolla, kunhan joka päivä pääsisi ja aikataulu olisi sopiva.

Ennen kuin spekuloidaan turhaan miten järkyttävän kallis tuo vaihtosysteemi voi olla, olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla jotain todellisia hintatietoja. Tässä maassa sentään rakennellaan puolen miljardin kehäratoja tunneliin lentoaseman alitse jotta Tikkurilasta pääsee Vantaankoskelle ja Myyrmäkeen, tai toisaalta ehdotetaan samanlaista Tampereen ohitusta Pirkkalan kautta Ylöjärvelle. Puhumattakaan moottoritieprojekteista. Suoralla junayhteydellä Eurooppaan sisämaasta on niin kovan tason aluedynamiikan vaikutuksia, että jos se on siitä kiinni, niin veikkaanpa että esimerkiksi Pirkanmaan kunnat rahoittaisivat laitteiston vaikka itse, kunhan vastineeksi se suora Eurojuna oikeasti saataisiin. Tuskin se laitteisto nimittäin puolta miljardia voi maksaa mitenkään.




> Enkä myöskään pidättelisi henkeä odotellessa EU:n pätäkkää Suomen leveilyyn.


Jos tällä asenteella on liikkeellä, niin mitään ei ole odotettavissakaan. Tuota pitää vaatia. Se on tasa-arvokysymys. Jos EU hallinnollisella päätöksellä preferoi euroleveyttä niin se heikentää ilman muuta Suomen asemaa suhteessa niihin maihin joissa euroleveyttä käytetään jo valmiiksi. Tuo aiheutettu haitta pitää kompensoida Suomelle, mieluiten sellaisella tavalla joka neutraloi ko. haitan vaikutukset. Raideleveydenvaihtolaitteiston maksaminen olisi ihan kohtuullinen tapa hoitaa tuo kompensaatio. Jonkinasteinen EU-tuki vaihtuvaraideleveyskaluston hankintaan voisi olla toinen, mutta kenties hallinnollisesti hankalampi tapa.




> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että raideleveyden mukaan säädettävät akselit rajoittavat sekä junan nopeutta matkustaja- että kuorman painoa tavaraliikenteessä. Jos ne olisivat helppoja ja halpoja rakentaa ja ylläpitää niin niitä olisi käytössä maailmalla paljon laajemmin.


Näinhän sitä on spekuloitu tässä keskustelussa, mutta olisiko kenelläkään suoria lähdetietoja tähän tietoon, siis johonkin uskottavaan lähteeseen? Itse en ole löytänyt. Olisi myös hyödyllistä tehdä ero sen välillä mitkä rajoitukset ovat nykyisten tuotteiden ominaisuuksia ja mitkä sellaisia konseptuaalisia seikkoja, jotka tulevat vastaan myös tulevissa tuotesukupolvissa.

Enpä tiedä olisiko noita laitteistoja teoriassa edes käytössä paljon enempää jos ne olisivat halpoja. Maailmassa on vain rajoitettu määrä paikkoja joissa raideleveys vaihtuu, ja vielä vähemmän sellaisia joissa on oikeasti merkittävää liikennettä. Ja veikkaisin että kausaalisuhde on sellainen, että kun niitä potentiaalisia käyttökohteita on niukasti, niin sitten laitteistot tuppaavat olemaan melko kalliita, kun tuotekehityskulut pitää kuitenkin kattaa. Tämä vaan ei ole historiallisesti ilmeisesti ollut kauhean houkutteleva bisnes, jotta siihen olisi kannattanut panostaa valtavasti liiketaloudellisin perustein harkittuna. En usko että itse laitteiston valmistaminen ja käyttö voi olla mitenkään aivan erityisen kallis asia. Juuri tällaisessa tilanteessa EU:n apu voisi olla tarpeen. Jos EU pyrkii luomaan uskottavaa rautatieliikennettä rajojen yli, sen tulisi olla edistämässä myös tämän tekniikan tuotekehitystä, jos tuo ei muuten ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Espanja on sattuneista syistä näiden laitteiden edelläkävijämaa mutta silti Ranskan ja Espanjan välillä ei kulje rajan yli yhtään TGV-tai AVE-tasoista junaa, ainoastaan vanhempia Talgo-junia.


Tämän vuoden lopulla valmistuu standardileveyksinen yhteys Ranskan puolelta Katalonian Figueresiin. TGV-liikenteen Barcelonaan (tai jopa sitä kautta Madridiin) on suunniteltu alkavan 2012, liikennöijänä todennäköisesti Renfen ja SNCF:n yhteisomistuksessa oleva yhtiö, Elipsos, joka ajaa junahotelleja neljässä maassa. Eli tuolla rajalla ei ilmeisesti uskota niinkään toimiviin raideleveydenvaihtoratkaisuihin.

Elipsos-yhteistyö on ilmeisesti todettu onnistuneeksi, kun tällaisia tulevaisuudensuunnitelmia on tehty. En usko, että ilman tuon yhtiön työn hedelmiä Renfe hyväksyisi noin vain SNCF:n junia rajan eteläpuolella. Jopa Renfen liittymisestä Railteamiin on puhuttu, mutta luultavasti riittäisi, että vain Renfen ja SNCF:n yhteistyöyritys liittyy siihen ja AVE-verkko jätetään ulkopuolelle.

Ilmeisesti siis Espanjassa nähdään standardileveyksiset radat hyödyllisenä nimenomaan Ranskan ja muun Euroopan takia. Aiemmin olin siinä käsityksessä, että Madrid-Lissabon toteutettaisiin iberialaisella leveydellä, mutta nyt jostain syystä löydän vain tietoa, että myös tuolle välille tulisi standardi raideleveys, eli että Portugalissakin katsottaisiin pitkälle transeurooppalaisen verkon suhteen. Kuitenkaan en usko, että Espanjassa suinkaan aiotaan luopua iberialaisesta standardista, vaan pyritään elämään kahden kanssa. Ja hyvin näyttää toimivan ainakin tällä hetkellä. Miksei siis toimisi Suomessakin? Ja kun aletaan puhumaan kilpailutetusta liikenteestä, olisi Suomi helpommin lähestyttävissä, jos vähänkään standardileveyksistä rataa löytyisi, oli se sitten vain Helsinkiin, lentoasemalle, Tampereelle tai vaikka Tornioon. Kuitenkin on teoriassa olemassa kaksi suuntaa, joista 1435 mm olisi tulossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä näen siinä merkittäviä haittoja. Näkökulma voi olla osittain subjektiivinen, mutta sellaisena oikeutettu. Toisaalta: reilusta 5 miljoonasta suomalaisesta sentään vain reilu miljoona tai ainakin alle 1,5 miljoonaa asuu välittömästi Helsingin suurnopeusaseman (olkoon sitten keskusta, Vantaa tai mikä hyvänsä) välittömässä läheisyydessä. 3,5 - 4 miljoonaa jää siten kunnolla palvelematta suoralla suurnopeusyhteydellä Eurooppaan. Jatkamalla junayhteyttä päärataa pitkin pohjoiseen niin kauas kuin nähdään järkeväksi saadaan suoran suurnopeusjunan piiriin huomattavasti suurempi osa Suomen populaatiosta. Varsinkin jos suurnopeus-Euro-Express tms. voitaisiin Suomen päässä pilkkoa kahdeksi junarungoksi eri suuntiin, niin sitten suurin osa maata voitaisiin kattaa aika helposti. Frekvenssin ei tarvitsisi olla kovin kummoinen päivätasolla, kunhan joka päivä pääsisi ja aikataulu olisi sopiva.


On vähän ennenaikaista spekuloida millainen Suomen väestömaantiede on sellaisessa tilanteessa kun Suomenlahden junatunnelia tosissaan aletaan rakentaa. Siihen on ainakin 15 vuotta, ehkä 50. Joka tapauksessa öljyvarojen väheneminen iskee kovimmin juuri lentoliikenteeseen ja yksityisautoiluun, joten se pelkästään aiheuttaisi väestöliikkeitä Suomen sisällä, mahdollisesti Suomesta pois. Kuvittelisin että junatunneli ja suurnopeusrata tarvitaan nimenomaan tuon lentoliikenteen korvaamiseksi Suomesta ulkomaille, osittain  myös laivaliikenteen, kun on kyse tavarakuljetuksista. Suomen sisäinen pitkän matkan liikenne tullee siihen mennessä vähenemään siksi että ihmiset muuttavat pois maaseudulta suuriin kaupunkeihin, mutta jotta se konsepti toimisi, pitäisi rautatieverkon olla paremmassa iskussa kuin nyt. Asteittaisella parannuksella mm rakentalmalla ratoja 2-raiteisiksi ja nopeuksia nostamalla saataisiin rataverkko nielemään Suomen nykyinen kotimaan lentoliikenne.  Lisäksi tarvittaisiin omia nopeita junia postin- ja pikarahdin kuljettamiseen.  Sähköautoja en näe polttomoottoriautojen korvaajiksi pitkillä matkoilla, ainoastaan taajamaliikenteessä. Hyvin moni suomalainen joutuisi luopumaan kodistaan maalla ja muuttamaan kaupunkiin kun työmatkat tulevat mahdottomiksi jos ei autolla pääse. Koska elinkeinoelämä  globalisituu, niin työpaikkoja syntyisi hyvin vähän pieniin kaupunkeihin vaan kasvu painottuu suuriin, kuten Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku, ehkä Oulu,, Jyväskylä ja Kuopio. Ainoastaan niillä kaupungeilla näiden suurten ulkopuolella, jossa on merkittävää teollisuutta, on jonkinlaista tulevaisuutta, sekä sellaisilla pienillä jotka ovat jonkun radan varrella ja max tunnin pendelöintietäisyydellä jostain suuresta. Eli aika synkkiä tulevaisuudennäkymiä maalaan. 

Öljyn väheneminen iskee pahiten matkailuun. Massaturismi lentäen jollaisena ihmiset ovat oppineet että on normi, ja lomailu kiireiseen tahtiin tulee loppumaan. Tilalle tulee kenties elämysmatkailua laivoilla (purjesellaisilla) sekä mahdollisesti muskelivoimin liikuteltavin kulkuneuvoin. 30 vuoden päästä nykyiset suuret ikäluokat ovat myös haudassa joten matkailua tulevat harrastamaan ensisijaisesti nuoret alle neljäkymppiset eivätkä eläkeläiset kuten nyt. Matkustaminen Euroopassa tulee siis olemaan enemmän sellaista kuin intereilaaminen ja liftaaminen oli 70- luvulla, ja silloin ei tarvita lentoliikennetason matkustusmukavuutta. Mantereen halki kulkevissa junissa tulee toki säilymään ykkösluokka niitä varten jotka arvostavat väljyyttä ja ysityisyyttä ja joilla on varaa siihen.




> Jos tällä asenteella on liikkeellä, niin mitään ei ole odotettavissakaan. Tuota pitää vaatia. Se on tasa-arvokysymys. Jos EU hallinnollisella päätöksellä preferoi euroleveyttä niin se heikentää ilman muuta Suomen asemaa suhteessa niihin maihin joissa euroleveyttä käytetään jo valmiiksi. Tuo aiheutettu haitta pitää kompensoida Suomelle, mieluiten sellaisella tavalla joka neutraloi ko. haitan vaikutukset. Raideleveydenvaihtolaitteiston maksaminen olisi ihan kohtuullinen tapa hoitaa tuo kompensaatio. Jonkinasteinen EU-tuki vaihtuvaraideleveyskaluston hankintaan voisi olla toinen, mutta kenties hallinnollisesti hankalampi tapa.


EU on voinut hajota sisäisiin riitoihin ennenkuin tunnelin rakentamista päästään aloittamaan. Mutta jos oletetaan että se on pystyssä niin rikkaimille jäsenmailleen se tulee antamaan vähemmän. Suomelle olisi eduksi jos Baltian maat saisivat rahallista apua RailBaltica hankkeeseen, mutta pelkään pahoin että koko homma Tallinnasta pohjoiseen on Suomen kustannettava vähintään 75 %. Eli sitten on priorisoitava mikä menee minkäkin edelle. Tunnelin pituus on Helsingistä Naissaareen n 60 km eli lähes 2 kertaa kanaalintunnelin verran. Porkkalasta se olis 35 km mutta rata Porkkalaan olisi nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmastossa mahdoton. 

Raidelevysasiaan tulee vaikuttamaan ennen kaikkea se millaisiksi Baltian alueen mut rautatiet kehittyvät, jos kehittyvät ollenkaan. Siihen taas vaikuttaa millaiseksi tavarankuljetus Venäjän ja muun Aasian ja Euroopan välillä kehittyy. Aasian mailla ennekaikkea Kiinalla on erittäin kova hinku ottaa yhä enemmän ja enemmän vanhan maailman tavaravalmistusmarkkinoista itselleen ja niiden kasvu edellyttää myös liikenneyhteyksien toimivuus. Jos lentorahdin osuus hiipuu niin junista, kuten Siperian kautta kulkevista tulee vaihtoehto hitaalle laivakuljetukselle. Kysymys on aika pitkälle menevistä asioista. Onneksi kontti on keksitty että se voidaan siirtokuormata helposti vaunujen välillä. MAaosien välistä matkustajalentoliikennettä korvaamaan en keksi muuta tällä hetkellä kuin maglev-junat tai sitten ydinkäyttöiset lentokoneet jotka lentäisivät valtamerten yli tai Siperian asumattomien alueiden yli  :Very Happy: . 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

Espanjan ja Portugalin takana ei ole mitään. Euroopasta erottava tekijä on ollut raideleveys. Kun raideleveys hiljalleen vaihdetaan, on mahdollista, että Espanjastakin tulee läpikulkumaa Marokkoon.

Suomi on ihan eri asemassa. Suomi ei ole väärällä raideleveydellä erotettu niemimaa. Suomessa on sama raideleveys kuin ainossa naapurimaassa, johon on merkittävää kiskoliikennettä. Suomesta aukeaa rautatieyhteys koko itsenäisten valtioiden yhteisöön ja sen kautta vielä Baltiaan. Miksi tämä pitäisi rikkoa vaihtamalla Suomen raideleveyttä tai tuomalla tänne muita raideleveyksiä?

Espanjassa on huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä kuin Suomessa tai Baltiassa. Siellä on tarvetta erilliselle suurnopeusrataverkolle. Suomessa tai Baltiassa sille ei varmaankaan ole tarvetta, joten voidaan keskittyä yhteen rataverkkoon, joka on yhteinen sekä matkustaja- että tavarajunille. Tätä rataverkkoa on turha rikkoa rakentamalla yhtä erilaista, yhteensopimatonta rautatietä.

Paljonko saataisiin matkustajia uudelle radalle Tallinnasta (tai Pärnusta) etelään? Yksi junallinen (tai kaksi pienempää) päivässä Puolaan, Latviaan, Liettuaan ja Kaliningradiin? Suurnopeusrataa ei tuollaisille matkustajamäärille kannata tehdä.

----------


## late-

> Itse asiassa tuo raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto voisi tässä skeemassa olla ihan hyvin Suomen päässä kuin Tallinnassa. Täsmälleen samat junat voitaisiin silti operoida täsmälleen samalla kalustolla: ero on vain siinä kummalla leveydellä vaihtuvaraideleveyskalusto ajaisi tunnelissa, joka tukisi molempia raideleveyksiä.


Raideleveyden vaihdon epävarmuuksiin täällä päin kuuluvat kuuluisat Suomen erikoisoloisuhteet eli talvi. Venäläiset ystävällisesti testaavat tällä hetkellä Talgon järjestelmää Moskovan ja Keski-Euroopan välisiä junia ajatellen, joten tästä saadaan toivottavasti lisää tietoa lähiaikoina. Joka tapauksessa raideleveyden vaihtolaitteilla saattaa olla ihan oikeita vaikeuksia jäisten ja lumisten telien kanssa, kun pitäisi liikutella pitkän aikaa paikallaan olleita osia. Käsitteestä Talgon järjestelmä vielä sen verran, että maailmalla on tosiaan käytössä enemmän kuin yksi keskenään epäyhteensopiva järjestelmä. Raidevelyden vaihtoratkaisussa pitää siis yleensä sitoutua yhteen telivalmistajaan ellei rakenna useita rinnakkaisia vaihtopisteitä.

Mahdollisiin talviongelmiin liittyen olen tainnut täälläkin esittää joskus ajatuksen, että vaihtolaitteisto voitaisiin asentaa sekä Helsinkiin että Tallinnaan. Kaksoiskiskotettua tunnelia pitkin olisi silloin mahdollista ajaa varsin pitkä sulattelumatka säältä suojassa aina ennen vaihtoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suomessa on sama raideleveys kuin ainossa naapurimaassa, johon on merkittävää kiskoliikennettä. Suomesta aukeaa rautatieyhteys koko itsenäisten valtioiden yhteisöön ja sen kautta vielä Baltiaan. Miksi tämä pitäisi rikkoa vaihtamalla Suomen raideleveyttä tai tuomalla tänne muita raideleveyksiä?


Kuten sanottu, Suomen rataverkkoa ei pitäisi muuttaa eikä Suomen raideleveyttä vaihtaa. Ainoastaan liittyä myös eurooppalaiseen rataverkkoon, jos sellainen on jostain suunnasta lähemmäksi tulossa. Jos Suomessa oikeasti ja aidosti haluttaisiin liittyä Venäjän tai Baltian rataverkkoon, siirryttäisiin heti käyttämään 1520 mm leveyttä, koska etenkin matkustajaliikenteessä tuo 4 mm tuo jo vähän ongelmia ja siihen tarvitaan omaa kalustoa eri pyöräkerroin, ja vieläkin 2 mm heiton takia nopeus on rajallinen.




> Tätä rataverkkoa on turha rikkoa rakentamalla yhtä erilaista, yhteensopimatonta rautatietä.


Rikkomisesta ei olisi kyse. Yhteensopivaa voisi olla niin itään kuin länteenkin. Mikä estää Suomen sisäisen ja Suomen ja Venäjän välisen rautatieliikenteen toimivuuden nykyisellä raideleveydellä, vaikka _rinnalla_ kulkisi eri levystä suurnopeusrataa, joihin voidaan operoida Ruotsista tai Keski-Euroopasta? Ainakaan Suomen rautatiet ei kiinnosta kuin venäläisiä ja suomalaisia junayhtiöitä, koska sille pitää hankkia omaa kalustoa. Jäisi tunneli pelkästään paikallisliikenteen maksettavaksi.




> Paljonko saataisiin matkustajia uudelle radalle Tallinnasta (tai Pärnusta) etelään? Yksi junallinen (tai kaksi pienempää) päivässä Puolaan, Latviaan, Liettuaan ja Kaliningradiin? Suurnopeusrataa ei tuollaisille matkustajamäärille kannata tehdä.


Olen samaa mieltä, että suurnopeusrataa ei tällä hetkellä tarvita. Sen vuoksi koko tunneli jäänee pitkälle pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, siihen saakka, kunnes aito tarve tulee. Mutta jos pitää antaa arvauksia teoreettisista matkustajamääristä, voisi suurnopeusradalla napata kyytiin liki kaikki Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä kulkevat laivamatkustajat sekä Keski- ja Etelä-Eurooppaan suuntautuva lentoliikenne vaikkapa 20 vuoden päästä. Tämän lisäksi mainittu Marokko ja muu Pohjois-Afrikka sekä Arabia olisi Suomesta saavutettavissa siinä tapauksessa, jos lentoliikenteessä tapahtuisi jotain dramaattista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:17 ----------




> Mahdollisiin talviongelmiin liittyen olen tainnut täälläkin esittää joskus ajatuksen, että vaihtolaitteisto voitaisiin asentaa sekä Helsinkiin että Tallinnaan.


Kai se olisi mahdollista tehdä molempiin päihin niin, että se on ohitettavissa, joko teknisesti tai konkreettisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomi on ihan eri asemassa. Suomi ei ole väärällä raideleveydellä erotettu niemimaa. Suomessa on sama raideleveys kuin ainossa naapurimaassa, johon on merkittävää kiskoliikennettä. Suomesta aukeaa rautatieyhteys koko itsenäisten valtioiden yhteisöön ja sen kautta vielä Baltiaan. Miksi tämä pitäisi rikkoa vaihtamalla Suomen raideleveyttä tai tuomalla tänne muita raideleveyksiä?


Kun tullaan idästä ja mennään länteen, niin Suomi on välissä. Suomen länsi- ja pohjoisrajalla voi olla paikallaan vetää yksittäisiä pistoja eri raideleveydellä kuin mitä valtakunnassa on muuten tapana, esim Tornion asemalta Outokummun terästehtaaalle, koska vaihtuvalle raideleveydelle sopivien malmia ja raskaita terästuotteita kuljettaviin vaunuihin en oikein usko. Samoin jos Ruotsin Pajalaan tai Norjan  Jäämeren rannikolle rakennettaisiin ratoja niin ne olisivat  leveäraiteisia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:22 ----------




> Raideleveyden vaihdon epävarmuuksiin täällä päin kuuluvat kuuluisat Suomen erikoisoloisuhteet eli talvi. Venäläiset ystävällisesti testaavat tällä hetkellä Talgon järjestelmää Moskovan ja Keski-Euroopan välisiä junia ajatellen, joten tästä saadaan toivottavasti lisää tietoa lähiaikoina. Joka tapauksessa raideleveyden vaihtolaitteilla saattaa olla ihan oikeita vaikeuksia jäisten ja lumisten telien kanssa, kun pitäisi liikutella pitkän aikaa paikallaan olleita osia. Käsitteestä Talgon järjestelmä vielä sen verran, että maailmalla on tosiaan käytössä enemmän kuin yksi keskenään epäyhteensopiva järjestelmä. Raidevelyden vaihtoratkaisussa pitää siis yleensä sitoutua yhteen telivalmistajaan ellei rakenna useita rinnakkaisia vaihtopisteitä.
> 
> Mahdollisiin talviongelmiin liittyen olen tainnut täälläkin esittää joskus ajatuksen, että vaihtolaitteisto voitaisiin asentaa sekä Helsinkiin että Tallinnaan. Kaksoiskiskotettua tunnelia pitkin olisi silloin mahdollista ajaa varsin pitkä sulattelumatka säältä suojassa aina ennen vaihtoa.


Nämä ovat ihan varteenotettavia seikkoja .Kuvittelisin että Venäjä ja sen naapurit ovat pysytelleet vanhanaikaiselta vaikuttavassa telinvaihtoteknologiassa juuri sääongelmien vuoksi. 

Yhden Wikipedialähteen mukaan olisi kulussa Puolan ja Ukrainan välillä joitakin matkustajajunia jotka vaihtavat akseleiden leveyttä. Mutta Ukraina on sen verran etelämpänä että talviongelmat ovat vähäisempiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Rikkomisesta ei olisi kyse. Mikä estää Suomen sisäisen ja Suomen ja Venäjän välisen rautatieliikenteen toimivuuden nykyisellä raideleveydellä, vaikka _rinnalla_ kulkisi eri levystä suurnopeusrataa, joihin voidaan operoida Ruotsista tai Keski-Euroopasta?


Kalliiksi tulee rautatiet, jos pitää vajaalla kapasiteetilla toimivien ratojen rinnalle ruveta rakentamaan toisia.

Jos rautatie Tallinnasta Puolan rajalle rakennetaan normaaliraiteisena, estetään Baltian maiden yhteyksien kehittäminen. Miten toteutetaan nopea junayhteys Tallinnasta Kaliningradiin, jos vaihtoehtona ovat hidas vanha rata tai uusi väärän leveyden rata? Jos rautatie rakennettaisiin normaaliraiteisena Helsingistä lähtien, pitäisi Helsinki-Kaliningrad-matkalla olla kaksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa! Vai pakotetaanko matkustajat vaihtamaan junaa niin kuin Australiassa.

Normaaliraiteinen rautatie mahdollistaa suorat yhteydet vain Puolaan, ei Kaliningradiin, Valko-Venäjälle eikä Vilnaan.




> Ainakaan Suomen rautatiet ei kiinnosta kuin venäläisiä ja suomalaisia junayhtiöitä, koska sille pitää hankkia omaa kalustoa.


Sinun maailmassasi tuntuu 1520/1524-leveyden rataa olevan aika vähän.  :Smile: 




> Olen samaa mieltä, että suurnopeusrataa ei tällä hetkellä tarvita. Sen vuoksi koko tunneli jäänee pitkälle pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, siihen saakka, kunnes aito tarve tulee.


Eikö sinun mielestäsi tunnelia tarvita ilman suurnopeusrataa? Tunneli pitäisi rakentaa yksistäänkin jo heti!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos rautatie Tallinnasta Puolan rajalle rakennetaan normaaliraiteisena, estetään Baltian maiden yhteyksien kehittäminen. Miten toteutetaan nopea junayhteys Tallinnasta Kaliningradiin, jos vaihtoehtona ovat hidas vanha rata tai uusi väärän leveyden rata? Jos rautatie rakennettaisiin normaaliraiteisena Helsingistä lähtien, pitäisi Helsinki-Kaliningrad-matkalla olla kaksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa! Vai pakotetaanko matkustajat vaihtamaan junaa niin kuin Australiassa.


Se riippuu täysin millaiseksi Kaliningrad kehittyy. Jos se jatkaa nykyisenkaltaisena suljettuna ja vähän takapajuisena sotilastukikohtakaupunkina, niin ei ole mitän tarvetta ajaa sinne suurnopeusjunia. Ne jotka sinne haluavat voivat silloin vaihtaa junaa. Jos raja avautuu niin Liettuasta voi vetää pistoraide suurnopeusjunalle ja jättää rinnan vanha leveäraiderata Moskovaan kulkevia junia varten. Kaliningradissa on se hyvä puoli että sinne tulee Puolan suunnasta jo ennestään vanha saksalaisajoista peräisin oleva normaaliraiderata eli ne kaksi rataa voisi yhdistää.




> Normaaliraiteinen rautatie mahdollistaa suorat yhteydet vain Puolaan, ei Kaliningradiin, Valko-Venäjälle eikä Vilnaan.


Vilnaan voi vetää haara suurnopeusjunalle, etäisyys nykyisen Kaunasin radan haarautumispisteestä on n 50 km. 

Mitä Valko-Venäjään tulee niin siihen pätee samat selitykset kuin Kaliningradiin. Jos haluaa jatkaa eristettynä maana niin ei sinne mitään suurnopeusjunaa tule, ainakaan Baltiasta. Jos sellainen ihme tapahtuisi että Valko-Venäjä alkaisi demokratisoitua ja lännettyä kunnolla, ja liittyä EU:hun niin kannattaisi Baltian maiden ja Puolan toteuttaa kaikki RailBaltican edellyttämät ratainvestoinnit Varsovasta sekä Liettuaan että Brestiin asti leveäraiteisina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kalliiksi tulee rautatiet, jos pitää vajaalla kapasiteetilla toimivien ratojen rinnalle ruveta rakentamaan toisia.


Mutta kuitenkin suurnopeusrataa pitänee tulevaisuudessa rakentaa rinnalle myös harvemmin asutussa Pohjois-Euroopassa, joten kallista lystiä olisi muutenkin. Ruotsissakin on jo suunnitteilla uusi suurnopeusrata Tukholmasta Malmöhön. Ilman tuota ei suorasta Keski-Euroopan yhteydestä oikein voida puhua.



> Jos rautatie Tallinnasta Puolan rajalle rakennetaan normaaliraiteisena, estetään Baltian maiden yhteyksien kehittäminen.


Kyllähän Baltiasta voidaan edelleen kehittää junayhteyksiä Baltian sisäisesti sekä Suomeen, Venäjälle ja Valko-Venäjälle. Ei mikään sitä pois sulje.



> Miten toteutetaan nopea junayhteys Tallinnasta Kaliningradiin, jos vaihtoehtona ovat hidas vanha rata tai uusi väärän leveyden rata? Jos rautatie rakennettaisiin normaaliraiteisena Helsingistä lähtien, pitäisi Helsinki-Kaliningrad-matkalla olla kaksi raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa! Vai pakotetaanko matkustajat vaihtamaan junaa niin kuin Australiassa.


Pakotetaan vaihtamaan. Niin pakotetaan vaihtamaan myös monen muun kaupungin matkustajat, jotka jäävät sivuun suurnopeusjunayhteyksistä. Raideleveydellä ei ole siinä tapauksessa mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Nopea (Pietari-)Tallinna-Kaliningrad ei taida olla kovin todennäköinen muutenkaan, suorempi Pietari-Kaliningrad Pihkovan kautta sen sijaan on. Tallinnasta lähdettäessä pitää siis vaihtaa Latviassa tai Liettuassa (ellei sitten tule vaihdotonta kiertoyhteyttä Tallinnasta Pietarin kautta). Tämä on väistämätöntä.

Huolellisten laskujeni mukaan tarvetta olisi vain yhdelle raideleveyden vaihdolle välillä Helsinki-Kaliningrad, jos 1435 mm rata jatkuisi Helsinkiin saakka.  :Smile: 



> Normaaliraiteinen rautatie mahdollistaa suorat yhteydet vain Puolaan, ei Kaliningradiin, Valko-Venäjälle eikä Vilnaan.


Mutta Kaliningradiin tullee joskus muutenkin suora yhteys Pietarista ja tuosta hyötyisi myös Baltia. Valko-Venäjän yhteydet taas olisivat muutenkin Riian eteläpuolella aikalailla erillään Rail Balticasta. Vilna ja Kaunas ei ole kaukana toisistaan. Joko tuon välin voisi jättää vaihdon varaan tai sitten rakentaa 1435 mm rataa myös tuolle n. 100 kilometrin matkalle. Tuolloin myös Varsovasta voisi päästä suoraan Vilnaan.



> Sinun maailmassasi tuntuu 1520/1524-leveyden rataa olevan aika vähän.


Ei ole, mutta sellaisia junayhtiöitä, joita kiinnostaa operoida Suomessa, on. Vaikka eipä sitä toisaalta tiedä, josko joku mongolialainen tai turkmenistanilainen firma haluaa joskus Suomen radoille vetelemään käytettyjä venäläisvaunuja Helsingistä Lappiin.  :Smile: 

Tavaraliikenne onkin sitten eri asia ja siihen tulisikin suhtautua ihan eri painolla ja kehittää sitä erillään suurnopeusradoista. Tavallinen junaliikenne kyllä sopii sen sekaan.



> Eikö sinun mielestäsi tunnelia tarvita ilman suurnopeusrataa? Tunneli pitäisi rakentaa yksistäänkin jo heti!


Tätä juuri ajan takaa. Vaikka tunneli pitäisikin saada valmiiksi mieluiten jo huomenna, en silti laskisi yhden kortin varaan. 20 vuoden päästä tilanne on väistämättä toinen, mutta me emme vain tiedä, mikä. Tunnelin tulevaisuus pitää olla suunniteltu niin, että siitä on mahdollisimman paljon hyötyä myös 100 vuoden päästä. Toista tunnelia tuskin koskaan tulisi. Vaikka valmistumisen jälkeen pääpiste olisikin vain Rail Balticassa ja paikallisliikenteessä Suomen ja Eestin välillä, voi 20 vuoden päästä tunnelin tärkein kohde matkustajaliikenteessä olla Rooma tai Pariisi. Sama koskee Rail Balticaa. Voidaan olettaa, että Venäjän junaliikenteessä on luvassa jättiläismäistä kasvua, ja että siitä pitäisi ottaa kaikki irti Suomessa ja Baltiassa. Mutta ihan yhtä suurella todennäköisyydellä Keski- ja Etelä-Euroopan junaliikenne voi räjähtää jättiläismäiseksi. Tuolloin olisi hölmöä jäädä siitä paitsi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mahdollisiin talviongelmiin liittyen olen tainnut täälläkin esittää joskus ajatuksen, että vaihtolaitteisto voitaisiin asentaa sekä Helsinkiin että Tallinnaan. Kaksoiskiskotettua tunnelia pitkin olisi silloin mahdollista ajaa varsin pitkä sulattelumatka säältä suojassa aina ennen vaihtoa.


Tämä ajatus laitteistosta molemmissa päissä tunnelia on järkevä ajatus. Se lisäisi myös joustavuutta sekä toimintavarmuutta, kun olisi varalaitteisto olemassa, jos yksi menee joskus rikki. Lisäksi laitteisto voisi sijaita tunnelissa jolloin se olisi luontaisesti sääilmiöiltä suojassa. Ei se varmaan paljon enempää vaatisi kuin yhden lisäraiteen itse laitteistolle sekä max. 1-2 raidetta järjestelytoimia varten sikäli kuin tarpeen. Jos se louhittaisiin kallioon niin se olisi vähän kuin aseman louhisi -- paitsi ilman laitureita ja uloskäyntejä.

Jos muistikuvani on oikea niin Ranskan/Espanjan rajalla Espanjan puolella Portboun asemalla raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto taitaa sijaita jossain vajan näköisessä rakennelmassa, jonka läpi juna ajaa hitaasti. Sielläkin siis suojassa luonnonelementeiltä ainakin jossain määrin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:49 ----------




> On vähän ennenaikaista spekuloida millainen Suomen väestömaantiede on sellaisessa tilanteessa kun Suomenlahden junatunnelia tosissaan aletaan rakentaa. Siihen on ainakin 15 vuotta, ehkä 50.


No, ehkä tämä ennuste kertoo jotain ainakin Pirkanmaasta. Myös eräät muut suuret kaupungin todennäköisesti kasvavat. Jos väestö keskittyy suuriin kaupunkeihin niin sehän ei millään lailla puhu sitä vastaan, että junalla pitää edelleen päästä kulkemaan. Enemmänkin pitää päästä kuin ennen, koska lentämisen mahdollisuudet todennäköisesti vähenevät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:55 ----------




> Olen samaa mieltä, että suurnopeusrataa ei tällä hetkellä tarvita. Sen vuoksi koko tunneli jäänee pitkälle pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, siihen saakka, kunnes aito tarve tulee.


Siitä tarvitaanko nopeutta 350 km/h vai 250 km/h voidaan olla kahta mieltä. Mutta nähdäkseni jompaa kumpaa tarvitaan. Joka muuta väittää vielä tuhkapilven jälkeen ei tajua miten eristyksissä Suomi oli hetken aikaa. Mutta vasta sitten kun todellinen tarve yllättäen iskee tätä on mahdotonta lähteä rakentamaan. Homma kestää kuitenkin niin kauan. Rakentaminen pitää saada aluelle mahdollisimman pikaisesti.




> Kai se olisi mahdollista tehdä molempiin päihin niin, että se on ohitettavissa, joko teknisesti tai konkreettisesti.


No aivan varmasti. Vaihteet ja rinnakkaiset raiteet on keksitty.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:58 ----------




> Kyllähän Baltiasta voidaan edelleen kehittää junayhteyksiä Baltian sisäisesti sekä Suomeen, Venäjälle ja Valko-Venäjälle. Ei mikään sitä pois sulje.


No ei kyllä ainakaan suurnopeusyhteyksinä onnistu Baltian sisäisten yhteyksien kehittäminen, jos rata on euroleveydellä ja siihen pitäisi liittyä 1520/1524 mm syöttöyhteyksillä -- ellei käytössä ole raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa ja vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoa.




> Pakotetaan vaihtamaan. Niin pakotetaan vaihtamaan myös monen muun kaupungin matkustajat, jotka jäävät sivuun suurnopeusjunayhteyksistä. Raideleveydellä ei ole siinä tapauksessa mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Nopea (Pietari-)Tallinna-Kaliningrad ei taida olla kovin todennäköinen muutenkaan, suorempi Pietari-Kaliningrad Pihkovan kautta sen sijaan on. Tallinnasta lähdettäessä pitää siis vaihtaa Latviassa tai Liettuassa (ellei sitten tule vaihdotonta kiertoyhteyttä Tallinnasta Pietarin kautta). Tämä on väistämätöntä.


Väärä vastaus. Vaihtaminen ei ole väistämätöntä eikä pakottaminen ole ratkaisu mihinkään, jos on vaihtoehtoja. Sama juttu kuin että ei ole mitään järkeä pakottaa Tampereelta Lahteen matkustavia Riihimäellä, kun voitaisiin ihan hyvin ajaa vaihdoton poikittaisjunayhteys näiden kahden Suomen suurimpiin kuuluvien kaupunkien välillä. Eihän Tampereelta Turkuun mennessäkään tarvitse vaihtaa Toijalassa. Samoin Baltiassa: Tallinnasta Vilnaan matkustavien pakottaminen vaihtamaan on järjetöntä eikä kauhean älykästä liene ideologisista (="kategorisesti ei vaihtuvaraideleveysoperointia") syistä rakentaa sivuttaispätkää Kaunasista Vilnaan euroleveydellä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta vasta sitten kun todellinen tarve yllättäen iskee tätä on mahdotonta lähteä rakentamaan.


Olin vähän turhan pessimistinen. Luulen ja toivon, että nyt tajuttiin, että jo pelkkä tunneli tarvitaan tänään eikä vasta 10 vuoden päästä tai myöhemmin. Mutta välillä, kuten tänään, käy mielessä pelko, että päättäjät eivät ymmärrä nähdä asiaa sellaisena kokonaisuutena, että muu Eurooppa ja sitä kautta koko maailma, olisi saavutettavissa joka puolelta Suomea, vaan että kuvitellaan lauttayhteyden Tukholmaan ja Tallinnaan riittävän vielä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, ehkä tämä ennuste kertoo jotain ainakin Pirkanmaasta. Myös eräät muut suuret kaupungin todennäköisesti kasvavat. Jos väestö keskittyy suuriin kaupunkeihin niin sehän ei millään lailla puhu sitä vastaan, että junalla pitää edelleen päästä kulkemaan. Enemmänkin pitää päästä kuin ennen, koska lentämisen mahdollisuudet todennäköisesti vähenevät.


Mitä ajan takaa olisi että jos rakennetaan tunneli Suomenlahden ali, niin se palvelisi ensalkun  ulkomaanliikenettä samalla tavalla kuin Suomesta lähtevä ulkomaan lentoliikenne nyt, ja silloin riittää että sen junien lähtöpaikka Suomessa on joko Pasila tai Helsingin lentokenttä, joihin tultaisin junalla muualta Suomesta. Suurin osa Suomesta lennettävistä lentovuoroistakin lähtee Helsinki-Vantaalta ja jos tulee muualta niin silloin tullaan joko kotimaan lennolla ja vaihdetaan konetta tai jollain muulla kyydillä lentokentälle. Poislukien jotkut tilauslennot tai halpalennot tai yksittäiset Tampere/Turku-Tukholma/Kööpenhamina lennot. Kööpenhaminaan ei valitettavasti kannata kulkea Tallinnan kautta vaikka olisi tunneli vaan olisi joka tapauksessa ensin mentävä laivalla Ruotsiin joko Helsingistä tai Turusta tai muusta satamasta.

Lisäksi vaikuttaisi siltä että jos öljypula iskee niin suuri osa itä- ja pohjois Suomesta autioituisi vähitellen ja tarve ajaa suurnopeusjunia esim Kajaanista tai Joensuusta jää pois kokonaan. Oulusta taas on mahdollista saada aikaan yhteys Tornion kautta Ruotsin rataverkkoon. 




> Siitä tarvitaanko nopeutta 350 km/h vai 250 km/h voidaan olla kahta mieltä. Mutta nähdäkseni jompaa kumpaa tarvitaan. Joka muuta väittää vielä tuhkapilven jälkeen ei tajua miten eristyksissä Suomi oli hetken aikaa. Mutta vasta sitten kun todellinen tarve yllättäen iskee tätä on mahdotonta lähteä rakentamaan. Homma kestää kuitenkin niin kauan. Rakentaminen pitää saada aluelle mahdollisimman pikaisesti.


Siitä olen samaa mieltä että pitää pistää pystyyn kunnon kansalaiskeskustelu asiasta ja pistää politikot miteeimään toteutusvaihtoehtoje. Yhtä tärkeä juttu kuin jotkut ydinvoimalat, vaikka veronmaksajat sen joutuisi maksamaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olin vähän turhan pessimistinen. Luulen ja toivon, että nyt tajuttiin, että jo pelkkä tunneli tarvitaan tänään eikä vasta 10 vuoden päästä tai myöhemmin. Mutta välillä, kuten tänään, käy mielessä pelko, että päättäjät eivät ymmärrä nähdä asiaa sellaisena kokonaisuutena, että muu Eurooppa ja sitä kautta koko maailma, olisi saavutettavissa joka puolelta Suomea, vaan että kuvitellaan lauttayhteyden Tukholmaan ja Tallinnaan riittävän vielä.


Tästä luullakseni samaa mieltä. Tunneli tarvitaan heti. Samoiten mieluiten mahdollisimman pian rata sen perään, olkoon sitten suurnopeus- tai vain kohtullisen-suuri-nopeus -sellainen. Mutta kummankaan kanssa ei kannata jäädä odottamaan toisen toteutumista -- turha kytkeä asioita yhteen koska se vain haittaa niiden toteutumismahdollisuuksia.

Jälkimmäistä virkettä en ihan ymmärtänyt. Luuleeko joku että Eurooppa on saavutettavissa joka puolelta Suomea? Ei todellakaan ole -- siis suoraan. Meillä on muutama piste joista käsin Eurooppaan voi liittyä. Nykymaailmassa näitä ovat satama- ja eräät lentoasemakaupungit, tulevaisuudessa taas rautatieliikenteen solmukohdat. Helsinki on onnekseen luontaisesti sellaisessa paikassa josta käsin liityntä Eurooppaan on realistinen. Turku osaltaa samoin, mutta eri prospektiivisen hankkeen yhteydessä. Lisäksi on tietysti vielä Vainikkala ja Tornio tietyin rajoituksin (jotka ovat Vainikkalan yhteydessä Venäjän poliittinen mahdottomuus käytännön kauttakulkumaana Eurooppaan Suomesta ja toisaalta Tornion osalta sijainti kaukana pohjoisessa, melko etäällä suurista asutuskeskuksista poislukien kenties Oulun seutu).

Minun pointtini on se, että jos puhutaan nimenomaan Rail Balticasta niin Helsinki tulee olemaan luonnonmaantieteellinen gateway Eurooppaan. Tätä ei pidä sekoittaa Helsingin poliittiseen rooliin. Ei pidä kuvitella että Suomelle riittää että Helsinki kytkeytyy maailmalle ja muu Suomi saakin jäädä marginaalisempaan asemaan. Helsingin takana on vielä paljon Suomea jäljellä, joka kaipaa myös yhteyksiä Eurooppaan. Ja jos nuo yhteydet voidaan toteuttaa vaihdottomina, niin ne ovat sitä parempia. Vaihtamaan pakottaminen ei ole järkevää eikä oikeudenmukaista ellei siihen ole todellista pakkoa. Eikä pakkoa ole jos löytyy tekninen ratkaisu jolla se voidaan välttää.

Jos peilaan siihen mitä luulen sinun tarkoittaneen, niin tuskin kukaan kai kuvittelee että muualta Suomesta on fantastiset yhteydet Eurooppaan. Mutta toisaalta niin voidaan kuvitella, toivoa ja vaatia että yhteyksiä Eurooppaan toteutetaan myös sisä-Suomesta  Helsingin kautta. Sitä en tiedä miksi joku luulisi että lautat riittävät. Veikkaan että eräät luulevat, mutta se on kyllä harhaluulo.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No ei kyllä ainakaan suurnopeusyhteyksinä onnistu Baltian sisäisten yhteyksien kehittäminen, jos rata on euroleveydellä ja siihen pitäisi liittyä 1520/1524 mm syöttöyhteyksillä -- ellei käytössä ole raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa ja vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoa.


Rail Baltican myötä suurnopeusjunayhteyden saisivat Baltian isommista kaupungeista Tallinna, Tartto, Riika, mahdollisesti iauliai, Kaunas ja halutessa Vilna. Ei jää montaa isoa kaupunkia ulkopuolelle. Tuskin vielä edes 30 vuoden päästä tästä tulee tarvetta kasvattaa suurnopeusjunaverkkoa. Vaihtuva raideleveys taas näyttää kuitenkin olevan aina jossain paikassa pakollinen. Itse jättäisin sen lyhyemmille ja hitaimmille reiteille.



> Väärä vastaus. Vaihtaminen ei ole väistämätöntä eikä pakottaminen ole ratkaisu mihinkään, jos on vaihtoehtoja.


Pitää paikkansa. Voidaan päättää, halutaanko Helsingistä Berliiniin vai Helsingistä Kaliningradiin yhtä raideleveyttä pitkin. Jos hintana on nopeus ja luotettavuus, valitsisin itse tuon ensimmäisen.




> Eihän Tampereelta Turkuun mennessäkään tarvitse vaihtaa Toijalassa. Samoin Baltiassa: Tallinnasta Vilnaan matkustavien pakottaminen vaihtamaan on järjetöntä eikä kauhean älykästä liene ideologisista (="kategorisesti ei vaihtuvaraideleveysoperointia") syistä rakentaa sivuttaispätkää Kaunasista Vilnaan euroleveydellä.


Mutta Tampereelta Turkuun ei Pendolinolla pääsekään. Siksi ei välttämättä tarvitse päästä Tallinnasta Kaliningradiinkaan. Vaihdoton yhteys toki voidaan järjestää, mutta se ei ole suunopeusjuna ja siihen voidaan käyttää olemassa olevaa 1520 mm rataa. Vilna sen sijaan voisi ottaa Rail Balticasta hyödyn irti, oli se leveä tai kapea. Kapea vaatisi hyvin vähän uutta rataa ja samalla Vilnasta saisi suorat yhteydet länteen ilman erikoiskalustoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:29 ----------




> Jälkimmäistä virkettä en ihan ymmärtänyt. Luuleeko joku että Eurooppa on saavutettavissa joka puolelta Suomea?


En tarkoita joka puolelta Suomea noin konkreettisesti, vaan sitä, että isoista kaupungeista kautta maan tulisi päästä sujuvasti edes Helsinkiin ja sitä kautta muualle. Pelkkä tunneli ei riitä, vaan myös koko Suomen raideverkosto tulisi olla kattavampi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä ajan takaa olisi että jos rakennetaan tunneli Suomenlahden ali, niin se palvelisi ensalkun  ulkomaanliikenettä samalla tavalla kuin Suomesta lähtevä ulkomaan lentoliikenne nyt, ja silloin riittää että sen junien lähtöpaikka Suomessa on joko Pasila tai Helsingin lentokenttä, joihin tultaisin junalla muualta Suomesta. Suurin osa Suomesta lennettävistä lentovuoroistakin lähtee Helsinki-Vantaalta ja jos tulee muualta niin silloin tullaan joko kotimaan lennolla ja vaihdetaan konetta tai jollain muulla kyydillä lentokentälle.


Ymmärrän kyllä mitä ajat takaa, mutta olen täysin eri mieltä. Helsingistä (ja hätäkeskuslaitospäätöksestä päätellen myös muualta rannikolta) katsoen on mahdollista tuolla tavoin viitata kintaalla sisä-Suomelle. Me jotka asumme täällä sisämaassa katsomme asioita eri näkökulmasta. Kuten sanoin, asioiden nykytila ei ole riittävä perustelu sille että näin asioiden pitäisi ollakin.

Perustelusi ontuu muutenkin: lentoliikenne on sillä tavoin täysin eri asia että se perustuu pääosin vahvasti keskitettyihin vaihtohubeihin. Juna on erilainen. Junayhteys on pitkä viiva kartalla, jonka varrella palvellaan suurta määrää eri paikkakuntia suoraan, ilman vaihtoja. Vaihtaa täytyy yleensä jos jatkaa johonkin eri suuntaan. Samaan suuntaan vaihtaminen tarkoittaa että palvelu on huonosti järjestetty. Logiikallasi järjestetty matka Oulusta Helsinkiin ilmeisesti käsittäisi junanvaihdot Kokkolassa, Seinäjoella ja Tampereella sen sijaan että yksi juna ajaa koko matkan suoraan?

Ihmettelen vähän sitä miksi vähättelet suoria lentoyhteyksiä silloin kun ne lähtevät muualta kuin Helsingistä. Jos Ryanair lentää Tampereelta suoraan ulkomaille, niin millä muotoa se on vähemmän suora yhteys kuin Finnairin yhteys Helsingistä? Tai jos Wizz Air lentää Turusta (tai kohta myös Tampereelta) suoraan? Tai jos Air Baltic lentää Tampeeelta, Turusta, Oulusta, Lappeenrannasta, Kuopiosta, Vaasasta jne. ulkomaille Helsingin ohittaen? Nämä suorat ulkomaanyhteydet kertovat nimenomaan siitä, että Helsinki-hubi ei ole koko totuus: kysyntää on jossain määrin suorillekin ulkomaanyhteyksille ja sen ovat markkinat osoittaneet täysin kiistatta.

Helsinki-hubi ei siis ole luonnonlain kaltainen totuus vaan yksi ideologisesti värittynyt näkemys siitä, miten lentoliikenne tulee Suomessa järjestää. En ota kantaa siihen onko tuo näkemys olennaisilta osiltaan järkevä vai ei Suomen kannalta. Se ei ole olennaista. Olennaista on että se näkemys on ideologiaa, ei arvoneutraalia faktaa.

Jos tällä ideologisesti värittyneellä näkemyksellä lentoliikenteen Helsinki-hubista perustellaan että sama malli täytyy siirtää rautatieliikenteeseen, niin siinä ollaan kyllä hakoteillä. Lentoliikenteessä sentään on mahdollisuuksia kilpailla lentämällä suoraan Helsingin ohi, mutta kun siirrytään junaliikenteeseen, ja jos rata suunnitellaan tietyllä tavalla, niin sitä ei sitten millään ohitetakaan.

Siksi on tärkeää hahmottaa, että junaliikenteessä vaihto Helsingissä ei ole millään muotoa pakko ellei tarkoituksellisesti haluta sellaista saada aikaan. Ja sen tarkoituksellinen aikaansaaminen on ideologisesti ohjattu hanke, jonka kärki suuntautuu muuta Suomea vastaan.

En kuitenkaan halua uskoa, että tällaisissa puheissa taustalla pääosaltaan on nimenomaan pahaa tarkoitusta. Pikemminkin uskoisin että kyse on siitä, että Helsingin näkökulmasta ei ole ikinä ollut pakko miettiä miltä asiat näyttävät Helsingin ulkopuolelta tarkasteltuna, ja siksi ilman relevantteja fakta-argumentteja eri vaihtoehdoista mennään helposti sellaisen perässä joka pinnallisesti kuulostaa hauskalta (tyyliin "vaihto Helsingissä -- niinhän lentäessäkin -- ei kai siinä mitään ongelmaa sitten ole?") mutta joka sivutuotteena tuottaa määrättömästi tuskaa sille "marginaaliselle" populaatiolle, joka ei mahdu omaan tarkasteluhorisonttiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:48 ----------




> Vaihtuva raideleveys taas näyttää kuitenkin olevan aina jossain paikassa pakollinen. Itse jättäisin sen lyhyemmille ja hitaimmille reiteille.


Tarkoitatko että Suomeen pitäisi rakentaa eurolevyinen suurnopeusrataverkko?

Argumentointi menee jo sen verran kiharaiseksi tässä kirjoitellessa, että selvennän että oma kantani on, että itse Rail Baltica voi olla ihan kummalla raideleveydellä vaan, kunhan se kytkeytyy paikallisiin ratoihin jollakin tavalla vaihtuvalla raideleveydellä, jolloin suorat yhteydet ovat mahdollisia kaikkien paikkojen välillä. Suorat (=vaihdottomat) yhteydet on se mitä pidän tärkeimpänä, en teknisiä toteutusmalleja.

Laitetaanko raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto sitten Helsinkiin + Tallinnaan, Riikaan, Puolan rajalle tai mihin hyvänsä on tästä näkökulmasta toissijainen tekijä, kunhan sellainen tai sellaisia tulee.

Itse olen sikäli pessimistinen että en usko että Suomeen ikinä rakennetaan maan sisäistä eurosuurnopeusrataa. Sen on liian kallis hanke, ja lisäksi liian erillinen muusta rataverkosta (eli pitäisi toteuttaa suurelta osin kerralla megahankkeena = epärealistista). Suurnopeusrata (tai melko-suuri-nopeus-rata) voi tulla mutta todennäköisesti 1524 mm raideleveydellä, koska tällaiseen voitaisiin siirtyä vähitellen pätkä kerrallaan rataa parantamalla. Ja silloin yhteensopivuus olemassa olevaan rataverkkoon on tärkein aspekti.

Tämä johtaisi siihen, että eurorataa tulisi Suomessa vain Helsinkiin asti. Minusta tämä olisi aivan hyväksyttävä asiaintila edellyttäen että se ei aiheuta katkoa palvelussa eli vaihtoa matkustajille.




> Pitää paikkansa. Voidaan päättää, halutaanko Helsingistä Berliiniin vai Helsingistä Kaliningradiin yhtä raideleveyttä pitkin. Jos hintana on nopeus ja luotettavuus, valitsisin itse tuon ensimmäisen.


Minusta me emme tällä hetkellä tiedä tarpeeksi siitä, millaisia kompromisseja vaihtuvaraideleveyssuurnopeusjunakalustolla operointi edellyttää. Arvauksia on, mutta ei faktatietoja. Pointti on kuitenkin, että jos se eurorata ulottuu Helsinkiin asti niin sittenhän nimenomaan Helsingistä voi ajaa Eurooppaan vaikka normi-TGV:llä ilman mitään vaihtuvia raideleveyksiä. Siitä vaan -- ei mitään luotettavuusongelmia!

Sen sijaan me täällä jonkin verran Helsingistä pohjoiseen haluamme myös junayhteyden Eurooppaan. OK, meillä ei ole tänne eurorataa joten meille tarvitaan sanotaan nyt sitten vaikka Talgon erikoiskalustoa. Suomen päässä kelvannee jos sillä voi ajaa vaikka 220 km/h. Kun päästään Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman alle (tai Tallinnaan) niin ajetaan läpi raideleveydenvaihtajasta. Siitä eteenpäin ajellaan sitten sitä eurorataa. Sen linkatun Talgon esitteen mukaan muistaakseni euroradalla onnistuisi nopeus 250 km/h, joten paremman puutteessa se kelvannee -- jos kohta uskon (ja tämä on nyt puhtaasti uskonasia kun ei ole tietoa), että tilauksesta voisi syntyä kalustoa, jolla päästään ainakin euroleveydellä yli 300 km/h nopeuksiin, kenties sen saman normi-TGV:n nopeuteen. Jos Talgomme sitten toisinaan menee rikki, niin ehkä senkin kestää kunhan se suurimman osan ajasta toimii kohtuullisen hyvin. Se kuitenkin tarjoaisi olennaisen tärkeän vaihdottoman yhteyden.

Helsingin näkökulmasta ei tosiaan olisi ongelmaa jos sieltä ajetaan eurokalustolla. Vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustolla ajettavat, maakunnista tulevat vuorot voivat yksinkertaisesti täydentää vuorotarjontaa omalta osaltaan. Noille Helsingistä normi-TGV:llä ajettaville vuoroille tulisi tietysti tarjota syöttöyhteydet maakunnista eli suorien vuorojen tarkoitus olisi nimenomaisesti tarjota 1-2 krt päivässä mahdollisimman pitkä vaihdoton yhteys.

Eli toistan: jos tällaiseen päädytään, mahdolliset vaihtuvaraideleveyskaluston luotettavuusongelmat (jos sellaisia on) eivät haittaisi kuin niitä nimenomaisia vuoroja jotka sillä kalustolla ajettaisiin. Ne eivät haittaisi muita vuoroja eivätkä edellyttäisi mitään rajoituksia itse sen Rail Baltica -radan suhteen.




> Mutta Tampereelta Turkuun ei Pendolinolla pääsekään. Siksi ei välttämättä tarvitse päästä Tallinnasta Kaliningradiinkaan.


Tampeeelta Turkuun voisi päästä Pendolinolla jos VR niitä ajaisi sillä välillä. Ei ole mitään syytä miksi ei voisi päästä. Miten siitä että VR ei halua jollain tietyllä välillä operoida vuorojaan Pendolinolla päästään siihen johtopäätökseen, että kahden Baltian kaupungin välillä ei tarvita suoraa yhteyttä?

Jos muuten sanot, että rata Toijalasta Turkuun ei ole Pendolino-kuntoinen niin vastakysymys on, että mitkäs radat ylipäänsä ovat Pendolino-kuntoisia. Ei ole montaa Suomessa.




> En tarkoita joka puolelta Suomea noin konkreettisesti, vaan sitä, että isoista kaupungeista kautta maan tulisi päästä sujuvasti edes Helsinkiin ja sitä kautta muualle. Pelkkä tunneli ei riitä, vaan myös koko Suomen raideverkosto tulisi olla kattavampi.


No joo, isoista kaupungeista tulisi tietenkin päästä sujuvasti Helsinkiin. (Ja tietenkin isojen kaupunkien välilläkin tulisi kyetä matkustamaan sujuvasti myös poikittaisliikenteessä.) Mutta ambition ei tulisi pysähtyä siihen, että Helsinkiin asti päästään. Jos Helsingistä operoidaan junilla Eurooppaan, ei ole mitään järjellistä syytä etteikö niitä junia tulisi operoida myös muista suurista kaupungeista Eurooppaan Helsingin kautta. On vain jonkintasoisia teknisiä haasteita, ei sellaisia periaatteellisia syitä jotka tekisivät tuon esittämisen irrelevantiksi tai järjettömäksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos tällä ideologisesti värittyneellä näkemyksellä lentoliikenteen Helsinki-hubista perustellaan että sama malli täytyy siirtää rautatieliikenteeseen, niin siinä ollaan kyllä hakoteillä. Lentoliikenteessä sentään on mahdollisuuksia kilpailla lentämällä suoraan Helsingin ohi, mutta kun siirrytään junaliikenteeseen, ja jos rata suunnitellaan tietyllä tavalla, niin sitä ei sitten millään ohitetakaan.


Junaliikenne (länsi-)Euroopassa oli 1980-luvulle asti, kunnes ensimäiset suurnopeusjunalinjat tulivat, sellaista että reittivaihtoehtoja oli moneen lähtöön mutta lähtöjä ja mahdollisuuksia kulkea kohtuuajassa pisteestä A pisteeseen B hyvin harvoin, aina ei edes kerran päivässä. Kun suurnopeusjunat suurissa maissa  ja intercity-junat otettiin monissa muissa maissa käytöön niin junamatkustus muutti luonnettaan. Jos ei matkuustanut kaikkien suurimpien kaupunkien välillä eikä matkakohde ollut näiden välisellä pääradalla, niin piti vaihtaa junaa. Mutta silti yhteyksien määrä kasvoi ja keskimääräinen matka-aika lyheni. Eli siirryttiin junamatkustuksen osalta samanlaiseen hubi-ajatteluun kuin lentoliikentessä. Pisimmälle se lienee kehittynyt Saksassa. 

Juna ei siis ole mikään taksi jonka saa käyttöönsä milloin vaan ja mihin vaan vaan on itse vähän suunniteltava matkaansa. Miksi tällaiseen matkustajia "rasittavaan" ratkaisuun ollaan päädytty johtu siitä että ratojen kapasiteetti oli monissa pullonkaulapaikoissa täysi eikä uusia junia mahtunut kulkemaan, toisaalta kustannustehokkuustavoittelu joka karsi rönsyjä ja osittaista tyhjäkäyntiä pois. Romantikoille on säilytetty nostalgialiikennettä ruuhkaisten ratojen ulkopuolelle. Nostalgiajunia, tai Slow Travel -junia ovat tavallaan myös ne jotkut ns luksusristeilyjunat jotka ajavat halki Euroopan kuten Venice Simplon Orient Express tai jotkut venäläiset vanhanajan pitkän matkan junat. 




> En kuitenkaan halua uskoa, että tällaisissa puheissa taustalla pääosaltaan on nimenomaan pahaa tarkoitusta. Pikemminkin uskoisin että kyse on siitä, että Helsingin näkökulmasta ei ole ikinä ollut pakko miettiä miltä asiat näyttävät Helsingin ulkopuolelta tarkasteltuna, ja siksi ilman relevantteja fakta-argumentteja eri vaihtoehdoista mennään helposti sellaisen perässä joka pinnallisesti kuulostaa hauskalta (tyyliin "vaihto Helsingissä -- niinhän lentäessäkin -- ei kai siinä mitään ongelmaa sitten ole?") mutta joka sivutuotteena tuottaa määrättömästi tuskaa sille "marginaaliselle" populaatiolle, joka ei mahdu omaan tarkasteluhorisonttiin.


Mikä se "määrätön tuska" siinä lentokoneen vaihtamisessa Hki-Vantaalla oikein on? miten se ilmenee konreettisesti? Jos käyttää samaa yhtiötä, niin eikö matkatavaraa saa tsekatua sisään jo lähtökaupungissa, niin että matkustajan tarvitsee kävellä vain käsimatkatavaran kanssa lähtöhallien välillä jos sitäkään? Sen ymmärrän etä määrätöntä tuskaa voi olla vaitaa konetta Pariisissa tai Lontoossa, jos koneen lisäksi pitää vaihtaa myös kenttää! Mutta niin joutuu noissa kaupungeissa tekemään myös joskus kun vaihtaa junaa! Helsingissä, jos junatunneli olisi olemassa, niin vaihto vaikka Jyväskylän tai Kirkkonummen junasta Berliinin junaan sujuisi samalla asemalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta kuitenkin suurnopeusrataa pitänee tulevaisuudessa rakentaa rinnalle myös harvemmin asutussa Pohjois-Euroopassa, joten kallista lystiä olisi muutenkin. Ruotsissakin on jo suunnitteilla uusi suurnopeusrata Tukholmasta Malmöhön. Ilman tuota ei suorasta Keski-Euroopan yhteydestä oikein voida puhua.


Ruotsin tilanne on kyllä mielestäni erilainen kuin Suomen. Kaupungit sijaitsevat suurnopeusjunallisesti huomattavasti paremmissa paikoissa kuin Suomessa. Tukholman ja Malmön välinen etäisyys on nopealle junalle aika optimi, lisäksi näiden kaupunkien välillä sijaitsee kaikennäköisiä kööpinkejä, joita voidaan pitää ainakin pohjoismaiden mittakaavassa ihan merkittävän kokoisina kirkonkylinä. Vielä kun huomioidaan että välittömästi Malmön takapihalta aukeaa Suur-Kyötikkälä - pohjoismaiden ainoa todellinen suurkaupunkialue, niin edellytykset suurnopeusradalle ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin härmässä.

Suomessa ei yksinkertaisesti ole oikean kokoisia kaupunkeja oikean etäisyyden päässä helsingistä, noin niinkuin suurnopeusjunallisesti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun suurnopeusjunat suurissa maissa  ja intercity-junat otettiin monissa muissa maissa käytöön niin junamatkustus muutti luonnettaan. Jos ei matkuustanut kaikkien suurimpien kaupunkien välillä eikä matkakohde ollut näiden välisellä pääradalla, niin piti vaihtaa junaa. Mutta silti yhteyksien määrä kasvoi ja keskimääräinen matka-aika lyheni. Eli siirryttiin junamatkustuksen osalta samanlaiseen hubi-ajatteluun kuin lentoliikentessä. Pisimmälle se lienee kehittynyt Saksassa.


Tämä analogia ontuu ainakin Suomen osalta. Päärata on suoraan jatketta Rail Balticalle. Nyt ei puhuta mistään rönsystä (siis siitä että Tampere sijaitsisi vaikka jossain Narvan takana ja vaatisin sieltä suoraan yhteyttä Tallinnan kautta Europpaan Helsingistä tulevan yhteyden rinnalle) vaan suunnitellun linjan jatkamisesta toisesta päästään. Se ei periaatteessa vaikuta millään lailla siihen runko-osuuteen.

Ranskassa muuten on suoria TGV:eitä eri maakuntien välillä ilman että täytyy käydä Pariisissa vaihtamassa. Pariisin itä- ja eteläpuolelta kiertää (Roissy-CDG:n lentoaseman kautta) suurnopeusrata joka mahdollistaa nämä yhteydet. Samoin TGV-vuoroja on jatkettu päistään normaalille rataverkolle. Näin voidaan ajaa esim. Brysselistä Nizzaan suoria vuoroja ilman että täytyy vaihtaa Pariisissa.

Jos mitä sanot olisi kategorisesti totta Euroopassa, niin sitten Pariisi olisi merkittävä junaliikenteen hubi ja sen alle olisi (kenties suoraan alaspäin Châtelet-les-Halles'n RER-asemalta) rakennettu valtava keskusasema, jonne junat saapuisivat mm. Brysselistä ja jossa pitäisi sitten vaihtaa Etelä-Ranskaan meneviin TGV-juniin. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole. (Berliinissa taitaa olla, koska sinnähän rakennettiin vastikään suuri keskusasema. Mutta Saksa ja Ranska ovat eri kulttuureja eikä pelkkää Saksan tilannetta voi kaikin osin nostaa esikuvaksi koko Euroopalle.)

Se mitä esitän on periaatteessa analoginen Ranskan tilanteen kanssa -- paitsi sillä erolla että Suomessa olisi mahdollisuus pysähtyä myös Helsingissä eikä olisi pakko kiertää sitä. Tuon pysähdyksen ei vaan pitäisi mitenkään estää vuoron jatkamista tavalliselle (ja erilevyiselle) rataverkolle.




> Mikä se "määrätön tuska" siinä lentokoneen vaihtamisessa Hki-Vantaalla oikein on? miten se ilmenee konreettisesti? Jos käyttää samaa yhtiötä, niin eikö matkatavaraa saa tsekatua sisään jo lähtökaupungissa, niin että matkustajan tarvitsee kävellä vain käsimatkatavaran kanssa lähtöhallien välillä jos sitäkään? Sen ymmärrän etä määrätöntä tuskaa voi olla vaitaa konetta Pariisissa tai Lontoossa, jos koneen lisäksi pitää vaihtaa myös kenttää! Mutta niin joutuu noissa kaupungeissa tekemään myös joskus kun vaihtaa junaa! Helsingissä, jos junatunneli olisi olemassa, niin vaihto vaikka Jyväskylän tai Kirkkonummen junasta Berliinin junaan sujuisi samalla asemalla.


Rainer, jos väität että vaihdosta ei ole haittaa, niin ilmeisesti sitten itse varmaan matkustat Helsingistä Berliiniin vaikkapa Tukholman kautta SAS:llä vaikka Finnairilla olisi suorakin vuoro? Eihän sen pitäisi olla vaiva eikä mikään? Arvelen kuitenkin, että valitset suoran vuoron silloin kun sellainen on tarjolla. Ja jos näin teet, niin miten katsot voivasi kertoa muille, että vaihtaminen ei ole minkäänlainen vaiva?

Tässä yhteydessä lienee turha eritellä millaisia tuskaelementtejä lentokoneen vaihtoon liittyy. Kokemus on subjektiivinen, mutta ei silti vähemmän todellinen. Mainittakoon tosin esimerkiksi, että vaikka idealistisissa mielikuvissa matkatavarat voi kirjata jo lähtökentällä ja sitten rauhassa vain kävellä portille vaihtokentällä niin todellisuus on kaukana tästä jo pelkästään Helsinki-Vantaalla. Esimerkiksi liittymälento voi myöhästyä tai se voidaan perua (siis joko lähtiessä Suomesta tai takaisin saapuessa -- lähtiessä uudelleenreititys on ainoa apu, palatessa saattaa joutua bussi- tai taksikyytiin tai jopa yöpymään lentoasemalla). Vaihtaessa kirjatut matkatavarat voivat jäädä kyydistä (on käynyt näin monta kertaa), portille ei ehkä kävelläkään arvokkaasti vaan juostaan hiki hatussa läähättäen, kenties juuri myöhästyen. Jne.

Junan vaihtamisessa tuskaelementit ovat erilaiset, mutta niitä jo kuvailinkin (kimpsut ja kampsut mukaan, pitää nostella ja raahata matkalaukkua, ja ylipäänsä täytyy herätä jos on ollut torkkumassa). Näitä tekijöitä on helppo vähätellä, jos niistä ei joudu itse kärsimään, mutta kaikkein pahinta on jos tietää että niistä ei tarvitsisi kärsiä, jos joku päättäjä olisi nähnyt vähän vaivaa ja laittanut saman junan jatkamaan suoraan eteenpäin sen sijaan että täytyy vaihtaa toiseen runkoon, vaikka sitten vain laiturin yli.

Sitäpaitsi viittaus tuskaan tarkoitti yksinkertaisesti sitä, että päättäjä joka ei joudu itse kokemaan päätöstensä seurauksia päättää toisia ihmisiä koskevista asioista tavalla, joka ei ole näiden ihmisten todellisia toiveita ajatellen vähimmän tuskan vaihtoehto. Esimerkiksi pakottamalla ihmisiä vaihtamaan liikennevälineestä toiseen vaikkei tosiasiallista tarvetta vaihtamiselle ole.

Helsingin metrohan on hyvä (=paha) esimerkki tästä, kun pakotetaan lähes kaikki vaihtamaan liityntäbusseihin, jotta pääsee perille. Jonkun mielestä tehokas putki keskustaan on hyvä, mutta tuo joku ei ajattele matkaketjua alusta loppuun asti eikä sitä tuskaa minkä vaihtaminen odotuksineen, epävarmuuksineen jne. aiheuttaa.

Tuntuu siltä että Suomessa yleensä -- ja Helsingissä erityisesti -- liian helposti aina päätetään että huonohko vaihtoehto on "riittävän" hyvää palvelua, siis muille ihmisille.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> On vähän ennenaikaista spekuloida millainen Suomen väestömaantiede on sellaisessa tilanteessa kun Suomenlahden junatunnelia tosissaan aletaan rakentaa. Siihen on ainakin 15 vuotta, ehkä 50. Joka tapauksessa öljyvarojen väheneminen iskee kovimmin juuri lentoliikenteeseen ja yksityisautoiluun, joten se pelkästään aiheuttaisi väestöliikkeitä Suomen sisällä, mahdollisesti Suomesta pois. ...  Sähköautoja en näe polttomoottoriautojen korvaajiksi pitkillä matkoilla, ainoastaan taajamaliikenteessä. Hyvin moni suomalainen joutuisi luopumaan kodistaan maalla ja muuttamaan kaupunkiin kun työmatkat tulevat mahdottomiksi jos ei autolla pääse.
> 
> Öljyn väheneminen iskee pahiten matkailuun. Massaturismi lentäen jollaisena ihmiset ovat oppineet että on normi, ja lomailu kiireiseen tahtiin tulee loppumaan. Tilalle tulee kenties elämysmatkailua laivoilla (purjesellaisilla) sekä mahdollisesti muskelivoimin liikuteltavin kulkuneuvoin.
> 
> EU on voinut hajota sisäisiin riitoihin ennenkuin tunnelin rakentamista päästään aloittamaan.


En oikein ymmärrä näitä väitteitä. Öljy ei ole loppumassa, sen tuotanto ei vain ole pysynyt kysynnän tahdissa, lähinnä siksi, että öljyn etsintä on pitkäaikaista puuhaa eikä se ole kyennyt vastaamaan kehitysmaiden nopeasti lisääntyneeseen kysyntään. Uusien öljykenttien etsintä ei ollut kannattavaa aina 2000-luvun taitteeseen asti johtuen öljyn halvasta hinnasta. Nyt se on kannattavaa, mutta esiintymien hyödyntämiseen menee varsin pitkä aika. Siksi öljyntuottajat käärivät melko huikeita voittoja.

Jos kuitenkin lähdetään siitä, että öljy tosiaan loppuu ja että sen hinta jatkaa nousuaan, voidaan todeta, että auton siirtäminen käyttämään kaasua on erittäin helppo toimenpide. Toisin sanoen, auto - kuten myös lentokone - voi käydä kaasulla yhtä hyvin kuin jollakin muullakin polttoaineella. Maakaasu ei lopu satoihin vuosiin, itse asiassa tällä hetkellä uusien lähteiden hyödyntäminen ei ole kovin kannattavaa, koska kaasun hinta on niin matala.

Jos kuitenkin lähdetään siitä, että sekä öljy että kaasu loppuvat, voi ajatella muitakin vaihtoehtoja, esimerkiksi biodieseliä, jota saadaan varsin monenlaisesta lähteestä, tai vetyä, jota voi tuottaa esimerkiksi sähköllä tai aurinkoenergialla. Toisin sanoen, polttomoottorista ei tarvitse luopua ikinä tässä maailmassa, jos siltä ei tunnu.

Voi kuitenkin olla viisaampaa etsiä muitakin tapoja liikuttaa autoa. Esimerkiksi Teslan uuden sähkösedanin, joka tulee markkinoille muistaakseni 2013, toimintasäde on parhaimmillaan noin 450 kilometriä. Akkuteknologiaan investoidaan varsin huomattavia määriä rahaa tällä hetkellä, ja kehitys on vasta alussa. Tuskin kestää vuosikymmentäkään, kun Teslan toimintasäde voitaisiin helposti kaksinkertaistaa. Tässä tuskin on enää mitään järkeä, koska kukaan ei aja yhdeltä istumalta tuhatta kilometriä pitämättä puolen tunnin taukoa, jonka akkujen lataus vaatii. Niinpä hinnat laskevat ja kestävyys paranee, miten nopeuttaa sähköautoihin siirtymistä entisestään.

Jos ei innostu ei polttomoottorista eikä sähköautoista, voi aina ryhtyä funtsimaan polttokennoja. Niistä ei nyt tällä kertaa, ehkä pointti tuli jo selväksi.

Summa summarum, mikään ei tule näillä näkymin muuttumaan; jos jokin, niin se, että liikkumisesta tulee entistäkin halvempaa, ellei ilmaista. Valtioiden rajat menettävät enenevässä määrin merkitystään, ja yhä useampi matkustaa. EU laajenee ja voi hyvin, syystä että pienet ja vähäpätöiset Euroopan maat ovat katsoneet parhaaksi ajaa etujaan yhdessä Yhdysvaltoihin ja Aasiaan nähden. Pidät EU:sta tai et, se on täällä ja pysyy.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tarkoitatko että Suomeen pitäisi rakentaa eurolevyinen suurnopeusrataverkko?


En. Tarkoitan, että jos eurooppalainen suurnopeusverkko ulottuu Tallinnaan, ei Helsingin ja Suomen pitäisi katsoa vierestä ja tyytyä vaihtoihin. Operaattorin vakuuttaminen hommaamaan kalustoa, joka on sovitettu vain Suomen portilla olevalle raideleveyden vaihdolle, ei yksistään Suomelta onnistuisi. Tästä johtuen reilua olisi, jos Helsinkiin ja mahdollisesti siitä eteenpäin pääsisi sellaisella kalustolla, jota kullakin junayhtiöllä on käytössä. Suomeen ei pidä rakentaa eureleveätä verkkoa, mutta tarpeen tullessa Euroopan verkolle pitää Suomeen rakentaa pää, oli sille päälle tarve sitten vain Helsinkiin, Helsinki-Vantaalle, Tampereelle tai pitemmälle.

Toivottavasti selkeytti vähän.




> Laitetaanko raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto sitten Helsinkiin + Tallinnaan, Riikaan, Puolan rajalle tai mihin hyvänsä on tästä näkökulmasta toissijainen tekijä, kunhan sellainen tai sellaisia tulee.


*Jos* sellainen tulee Baltian radalle tai sitä seuraavalle Suomen jatkeelle, on se minunkin mielestä aivan sama, mihin tulee. Pääasia, että toimii. Suora yhteys kuin suora yhteys, toteutustavallakaan ei ole väliä, jos kaikki on kunnossa.




> Tämä johtaisi siihen, että eurorataa tulisi Suomessa vain Helsinkiin asti. Minusta tämä olisi aivan hyväksyttävä asiaintila edellyttäen että se ei aiheuta katkoa palvelussa eli vaihtoa matkustajille.


Suomi saa neuvotella asiansa miten ikinä haluaa, mutta voin sanoa, että jos VR:llä ei vielä 10-20 vuoden päästä ole yhtään enempää halua panostaa raideliikenteeseen kuin nyt, on parempi toivottaa ulkolaiset yhtiöt Suomen radoille. Mutta tähän en usko monenkaan yrityksen haluavan, jos tarjolla on vain 1524 mm rataa. Valitan, että olen näin pessimistinen asian suhteen.

Jos taas Suomesta käsin on halua operoida Rail Balticaa pitkin, voi joku suomalais-baltialainen firma saada hyvinkin toimivan ratkaisun vaikkapa Berliiniin, niin että Baltian maat jäävät venäläiselle raideleveydelle.

Kumpikin tarkoittaa kuitenkin poliittisia ja taloudellisia panostuksia Suomelta.




> Sen sijaan me täällä jonkin verran Helsingistä pohjoiseen haluamme myös junayhteyden Eurooppaan. [...]


Uskon, että asia toimisi erittäin hyvin myös noinkin. Esim. Helsingistä tai Tallinnasta ultranopea juna Keski-Eurooppaan, muista Suomen kaupungeista ei-ihan-niin-nopea. Ja ne, jotka kaipaavat nopeutta vaihdon kustannuksella, voivat Helsingissä sitten vaihtaa.




> Miten siitä että VR ei halua jollain tietyllä välillä operoida vuorojaan Pendolinolla päästään siihen johtopäätökseen, että kahden Baltian kaupungin välillä ei tarvita suoraa yhteyttä?


Alun perin oli kysymys siitä, että euroleveä rata veisi pois mahdollisuuden ajaa junia vaihdotta Tallinnasta Kaliningradiin. En ole sitä mieltä, että näin olisi, sillä vanha rata jäisi joka tapauksessa jäljelle, jos tuollainen tarve vaihdottomalle yhteydelle olisi. Tähän päälle voisi olla sitten myös vaihdollinen nopea yhteys, Rail Balticaa ja vaihto toiseen, esimerkiksi Pietarista tulevaan junaan. Jos vanha 1520 mm rata soveltuu suurnopeusjunille (remontteja Baltian radoilla on tietääkseni tiedossa joka tapauksessa), tilanne olisi aivan sama, eli että joku junayhtiö voisi ajaa nopeita junia.

Nyt alkaa tosiaan rönsyilemään. Taitaa olla liian monta asiaa käsiteltävänä kerrallaan.

Olen kuitenkin ihan samaa mieltä kanssasi suorista yhteyksistä ja yhteyksistä pienemmistä kaupungeista. Ajattelmme asiaa vain eri suunnilta Helsinkiä. Sinun mielestäsi Suomen rataverkosta pitäisi päästä eteenpäin muualta kuin Helsingistä, minun mielestäni muualta Euroopasta pitäisi päästä eteenpäin muualle Suomeen kuin Helsinkiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:22 ----------




> Ruotsin tilanne on kyllä mielestäni erilainen kuin Suomen.


Yritänkin nähdä asian kymmenien vuosien tähtäimellä. Jo pelkästään tunnelin rakentaminen on niin pitkäkestoinen vaihe, että Suomessa kaupungit ehtivät kasvaa. Sitä en kuitenkaan osaa ennustaa, tuleeko, ja jos tulee, niin milloin, tarve erilliselle suurnopeusradalle.

----------


## Ertsu

> Akkuteknologiaan investoidaan varsin huomattavia määriä rahaa tällä hetkellä, ja kehitys on vasta alussa. Tuskin kestää vuosikymmentäkään, kun Teslan toimintasäde voitaisiin helposti kaksinkertaistaa. Tässä tuskin on enää mitään järkeä, koska kukaan ei aja yhdeltä istumalta tuhatta kilometriä pitämättä puolen tunnin taukoa, jonka akkujen lataus vaatii.


Olipa pitkä romaani, mutta tämä yksi seikka jäi vähän askarruttamaan. Kuinka monta sataa amppeeria olet laskenut tuon latausvirran olevan? Olisiko yli 1000A?

----------


## vompatti

> Oma kantani on, että itse Rail Baltica voi olla ihan kummalla raideleveydellä vaan, kunhan se kytkeytyy paikallisiin ratoihin jollakin tavalla vaihtuvalla raideleveydellä, jolloin suorat yhteydet ovat mahdollisia kaikkien paikkojen välillä. Suorat (=vaihdottomat) yhteydet on se mitä pidän tärkeimpänä, en teknisiä toteutusmalleja.


Tästä minä olen ihan samaa mieltä. Tähän on mielestäni hyvin tiivistetty tämän radan tärkeä ominaisuus.




> Alun perin oli kysymys siitä, että euroleveä rata veisi pois mahdollisuuden ajaa junia vaihdotta Tallinnasta Kaliningradiin. En ole sitä mieltä, että näin olisi, sillä vanha rata jäisi joka tapauksessa jäljelle, jos tuollainen tarve vaihdottomalle yhteydelle olisi.


Täällä ajatellaan niin, että koko RailBaltica on vain yksi putki Hellinnasta Varsovaan tai Berliiniin tai minne se ikinä viekin. Minä ajattelin rautatietä verkostona. Tuskin on Varsova niin suosittu kohde, että sinne kannattaisi junia tunnin välein ajaa. Ja minä en ole sitä mieltä, että ne, jotka ovat menossa muualle kuin Varsovaan, saavat vaihtaa junaa.

Vanhaa rataa pitkin ei voida ajaa suoria junia Kaliningradiin tai Vilnaan. Jos kerran rakennetaan uusi nopea rata, pitäisi mahdollisimman paljon liikennettä siirtää sille. Jos vanhat radat kuitenkin parannetaan nopeiksi, niin miksi ihmeessä uusi rata pitäisikään rakentaa? Yhtä hyvin Varsovaan voi ajaa Tarton kautta kiertäen. Matka-aika Kaliningradiin varmaan tuplaantuisi, kun pitäisi ajaa mutkaisia ratoja pitkin tavarajunien hidastamana samalla kun uudella suurnopeusrautatiellä kulkisi kolmen tunnin välein junia Varsovaan.

Minä en pidä Valko-Venäjää tai Kaliningradin aluetta mitenkään takapajuisina ja jälkeenjääneinä. Kaliningrad on Venäjää siinä missä Pietarikin (jonne nopea juna kohta kulkee). Valko-Venäjä on jälkeenjäänyt Suomen kauppatilastoissa, mutta eiköhän tuohonkin tule korjaus samalla kun nopea rata valmistuu. Taloudellisesta kehityksestä riippumatta ihmiset matkustavat ja kauppa kasvaa.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Olipa pitkä romaani, mutta tämä yksi seikka jäi vähän askarruttamaan. Kuinka monta sataa amppeeria olet laskenut tuon latausvirran olevan? Olisiko yli 1000A?


Hieman offtopic, mutta siteerataan nyt wikiä:

"Production for the retail market is expected to begin in early 2012, with a base price of $57,400. The base model will have a range of 160 miles (260 km) when fully charged, and a 0 to 60 mph (0 to 97 km/h) acceleration of 5.6 seconds. There will also be larger battery packs available with ranges of 230 and 300 miles (370 and 480 km). (The prices for the larger battery packs have not been announced yet.) Normal charging times will be 3 to 5 hours, depending on the battery capacity, and a 45-minute QuickCharge will be possible when connected to a 480 V outlet. In addition, a battery swap will be possible in less than five minutes."

Tähän on vaikea lisätä mitään. Jospa jatketaan tuosta tunnelista?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Täällä ajatellaan niin, että koko RailBaltica on vain yksi putki Hellinnasta Varsovaan tai Berliiniin tai minne se ikinä viekin. Minä ajattelin rautatietä verkostona. Tuskin on Varsova niin suosittu kohde, että sinne kannattaisi junia tunnin välein ajaa.


Minä ajattelen, että Rail Baltica on putki Berliinistä tai Varsovasta Hellinnaan. Näin se myös Brysselin näkökulmasta lienee. Junia ei siis ajeta "tunnin välein" Helsingistä Varsovaan, vaan Berliinistä Varsovaan, tarvittaessa Kaunasiin. Riikaan, Tallinnaan ja Helsinkiin harvemmin. Yritän siis lähestyä kokonaisuutta sieltä, missä matkustuspotentiaali on suurinta.




> Vanhaa rataa pitkin ei voida ajaa suoria junia Kaliningradiin tai Vilnaan. Jos kerran rakennetaan uusi nopea rata, pitäisi mahdollisimman paljon liikennettä siirtää sille.


Kaliningrad ei kuitenkaan ole _minun mielestäni_ sellainen kohde, johon tarvittaisiin suoria junia Helsingistä, Tallinnasta, Riiasta tai Vilnasta. Jos Venäjän intresseihin kuuluu Pihkovasta päin saapuva rata Kaliningradiin, on silloin järkevää käyttää hyväksi sitä ja Baltiassa nyt olemassa olevaa rataa. Tällöin reitin varrelle sattuisi vaihtoehtoisesti joko Riika ja iauliai tai Vilna ja Kaunas. Rail Baltican tarve tuolle välille jäisi vähäiseksi tai olemattomaksi.




> Jos vanhat radat kuitenkin parannetaan nopeiksi, niin miksi ihmeessä uusi rata pitäisikään rakentaa?


Siksi, että saadaan niitä suoria ja nopeita yhteyksiä.




> Yhtä hyvin Varsovaan voi ajaa Tarton kautta kiertäen. Matka-aika Kaliningradiin varmaan tuplaantuisi, kun pitäisi ajaa mutkaisia ratoja pitkin tavarajunien hidastamana samalla kun uudella suurnopeusrautatiellä kulkisi kolmen tunnin välein junia Varsovaan.


Oletukseni on sen mukainen, miten tilanteen olen ymmärtänyt:
- Baltian nykyinen rata aiotaan korjata ja mutkia suoristaa
- Rail Baltica tulee kulkemaan Tartton kautta

Jos nämä asiat eivät enää tänäpäivänä pidä paikkansa, muuttunee kantani koko asian suhteen.




> Minä en pidä Valko-Venäjää tai Kaliningradin aluetta mitenkään takapajuisina ja jälkeenjääneinä.


En minäkään. Samoin on Venäjän laita suhteessa Suomeen. Potentiaalia rautateiden kehittämiseen itään päin on. Mutta Länsi-Euroopan suurnopeusverkoston haara Baltiassa ei riko tätä kehitystä millään tavalla eikä mielestäni muutenkaan vaikuta siihen negatiivisesti. Tärkeintä olisi, että tavara ja ihmiset kulkisi joka suuntaan yhtä tehokkaasti.




> Valko-Venäjä on jälkeenjäänyt Suomen kauppatilastoissa, mutta eiköhän tuohonkin tule korjaus samalla kun nopea rata valmistuu. Taloudellisesta kehityksestä riippumatta ihmiset matkustavat ja kauppa kasvaa.


Radat Pietarista tai Moskovasta Minskiin ja rata sieltä eteenpäin Länteen kohtaa Rail Baltican vasta Varsovassa ja Puolan rajojen sisällä nopeakin rata Valko-Venäjältä kulkisi todennäköisesti euroleveyttä. Nämä ovat kaksi eri suuntaa, jotka tulevat pysymään erillään. Venäjän raideleveyttä Minskistä Baltiaan tullaan kaakosta eikä sekään kohtaa Rail Balticaa kuin Kaunasissa tai mahdollisesti vasta Riiassa. Jos ja kun vanha rata jäisi käyttöön, olisi suorat yhteydet leveällä raiteella mahdollisia myös Suomesta ja Eestistä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Tulipa tästä kiihkeä keskustelu. Perstuntumalta sanoisin kyllä, että on hullumpiakin rautatieyhtiöitä kuin VR (esim. Belgian ja Alankomaiden rautatieyhtiöt eivät saa juuri pisteitä). Ainoa hyvä asia Belgiassa on Thalys, jolla pääsee tunnissa ja kahdessakymmenessä viidessä minuutissa Pariisiin (noin 300 km). (Vertailun vuoksi, Amsterdamiin menee noin kaksi tuntia noin 200 km matkaan.) Kilpailu tekisi toki hyvää, mutta ainoa maa, jossa sitä on enemmän (Iso-Britannia), on junamatkailijan kannalta karmea paikka, kun taas monet maat, jossa sitä ei ole (Ranska), on lakkoja lukuunottamatta miltei paratiisillinen. En siis ole aivan varma, onko kilpailu oikotie onneen.

Oli tai ei, en ole myöskään vakuuttunut siitä, että junayhtiön perustaminen olisi varsinaisesti raideleveydestä kiinni. Kuvittelisin uuden junayhtiön tilaavan joka tapauksessa uusia junia, koska vanhojen yhteentoimivuus meikäläisessä sähköjärjestelmässä yms. sulkisi kaiketi pois useimmat käytetyt tuontitavarat. Ymmärtääkseni keskeinen ongelma Berliinin ja Varsovan välisessä liikenteessä on juuri se, ettei tavallinen ICE voi ajaa puolalaisella sähköjärjestelmällä.

Se, että tunneli varustettaisiin vähintäänkin 1524 mm:n kiskolla, on perusteltua Helsingin lähiliikenteen vuoksi, joka siis päätyisi Tallinnaan. Se on perusteltua myös siksi, että tämä mahdollistaisi myös junien jatkamisen vanhaa linjausta pitkin Tarttoon ja siitä eteenpäin aina Riikaan asti. Nopeaa 1435:mm rataa ajettaisiin joko vaihtuvaleveyksisillä kauempaa Suomesta ja Venäjältä tai sitten tavallisilla kapeilla junilla, jotka todennäköisimmin jäisivät Helsinkiin. En ole oikein varma, maksaisiko kaksoiskiskottaminen esimerkiksi Turun tai Tampereen kaltaisiin käpykyliin vaivaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tulipa tästä kiihkeä keskustelu.


Niin pitikin.  :Smile: 




> Oli tai ei, en ole myöskään vakuuttunut siitä, että junayhtiön perustaminen olisi varsinaisesti raideleveydestä kiinni. Kuvittelisin uuden junayhtiön tilaavan joka tapauksessa uusia junia, koska vanhojen yhteentoimivuus meikäläisessä sähköjärjestelmässä yms. sulkisi kaiketi pois useimmat käytetyt tuontitavarat.


Jos Baltiassa vaikkapa Puolan ja Liettuan painostuksesta haluttaisiin Rail Baltica 1435 mm leveänä, on Suomella aikamoinen työ saada mieli muuttumaan. Suomesta pitäisi yrittää vaikuttaa jo Rail Balticaan niin, että rata saadaan leveämmäksi ja yhtiö tilaisi sopivia vaunuja. Jos VR olisi osakkaana, sen pitäisi saada yhtiössä paljon valtaa, ja Baltian maiden rautatieyhtiöt tuntien, tämä olisikin luultavasti mahdollista.




> Se, että tunneli varustettaisiin vähintäänkin 1524 mm:n kiskolla, on perusteltua Helsingin lähiliikenteen vuoksi, joka siis päätyisi Tallinnaan. Se on perusteltua myös siksi, että tämä mahdollistaisi myös junien jatkamisen vanhaa linjausta pitkin Tarttoon ja siitä eteenpäin aina Riikaan asti.


En ehdottomasti haluaisi sulkea tunnelia suomalais-venäläiseltä raideleveydeltä. Suomesta Tallinnaan ja muualle Eestiin, sekä jopa Riikaan (mieluummin Pärnun kautta) voi ja pitääkin liikennöidä leveällä.

----------


## hmikko

> En oikein ymmärrä näitä väitteitä. Öljy ei ole loppumassa, sen tuotanto ei vain ole pysynyt kysynnän tahdissa, lähinnä siksi, että öljyn etsintä on pitkäaikaista puuhaa eikä se ole kyennyt vastaamaan kehitysmaiden nopeasti lisääntyneeseen kysyntään. Uusien öljykenttien etsintä ei ollut kannattavaa aina 2000-luvun taitteeseen asti johtuen öljyn halvasta hinnasta. Nyt se on kannattavaa, mutta esiintymien hyödyntämiseen menee varsin pitkä aika. Siksi öljyntuottajat käärivät melko huikeita voittoja.


Menee ohi aiheesta, mutta puutun tähän nyt vähäsen. Syy siihen, että öljykenttien etsiminen ei takavuosina kannattanut, oli se, että helpot tapaukset oli jo lähes kaikki löydetty ja niillä pystyttiin vastaamaan kysyntään. Uudet löydöt ovat järjestään kaikki meren pohjassa tai muuten erittäin hankalasti hyödynnettävissä. Näiden hyödyntäminen vaatii erittäin suuria panostuksia ja tuotto suhteessa panokseen jää paljon pienemmäksi kuin perinteisellä helpolla öljykentällä, jossa öljy pulppuaa maasta jopa omalla paineellaan. Yhdysvallat käy esimerkistä: helppo öljy oli löydetty viimeistään 70-luvun loppuun mennessä. Uudet löydöt ovat matkojen takana Alaskassa tai meren pohjassa. Muu maailma on nyt saanut tämän kehityksen kiinni. Teksasin ja Saudi-Arabian kaltaisia paikkoja ei mistään enää tule lisää, eikä uudet löydökset korvaa vanhojen isojen kenttien pienenevää tuotantoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoitan, että jos eurooppalainen suurnopeusverkko ulottuu Tallinnaan, ei Helsingin ja Suomen pitäisi katsoa vierestä ja tyytyä vaihtoihin. Operaattorin vakuuttaminen hommaamaan kalustoa, joka on sovitettu vain Suomen portilla olevalle raideleveyden vaihdolle, ei yksistään Suomelta onnistuisi. Tästä johtuen reilua olisi, jos Helsinkiin ja mahdollisesti siitä eteenpäin pääsisi sellaisella kalustolla, jota kullakin junayhtiöllä on käytössä. Suomeen ei pidä rakentaa eureleveätä verkkoa, mutta tarpeen tullessa Euroopan verkolle pitää Suomeen rakentaa pää, oli sille päälle tarve sitten vain Helsinkiin, Helsinki-Vantaalle, Tampereelle tai pitemmälle. [...] *Jos* sellainen tulee Baltian radalle tai sitä seuraavalle Suomen jatkeelle, on se minunkin mielestä aivan sama, mihin tulee. Pääasia, että toimii. Suora yhteys kuin suora yhteys, toteutustavallakaan ei ole väliä, jos kaikki on kunnossa.


Kas, näyttää että olemme periaatteessa täysin samaa mieltä.  :Smile: 




> Suomi saa neuvotella asiansa miten ikinä haluaa, mutta voin sanoa, että jos VR:llä ei vielä 10-20 vuoden päästä ole yhtään enempää halua panostaa raideliikenteeseen kuin nyt, on parempi toivottaa ulkolaiset yhtiöt Suomen radoille.


Äläpä unohda potentiaalisia kotimaisia kilpailijoitakaan. Tietysti rataverkolle pitää päästää kaikki mahdolliset ulkomaiset ja kotimaiset operaattorit VR:n kanssa kilpailemaan. Eikä tämä riipu edes Rail Balticasta vaan siitä olisi muutakin hyötyä.




> Mutta tähän en usko monenkaan yrityksen haluavan, jos tarjolla on vain 1524 mm rataa. Valitan, että olen näin pessimistinen asian suhteen.


Se on pieni este ja saattaa käännyttää joitakin operaattoreita, mutta eiköhän aina joku kiinnostu siltikin. Vaikka siis silloinhan jos euroraide ulottuu Helsinkiin asti niin tämä koskee vain muualle Suomeen ulottuvia vuoroja. Kyllä niilläkin jonkin verran bisnestä varmaan voisi tehdä. Ja voisihan joku suomalainen matkatoimisto tai bussioperaattori diversifioida raideliikenteeseen ja alkaa operoimaan tuollaista junavuoroa. Kaluston huoltopalvelut yms. tekniikan voisi vapaan kilpailun oloissa luonnollisesti ulkoistaa jollekin taholle, jolla on raideliikenteen tekniikasta pidempi kokemus ja skaalaetuja.




> Olen kuitenkin ihan samaa mieltä kanssasi suorista yhteyksistä ja yhteyksistä pienemmistä kaupungeista. Ajattelmme asiaa vain eri suunnilta Helsinkiä. Sinun mielestäsi Suomen rataverkosta pitäisi päästä eteenpäin muualta kuin Helsingistä, minun mielestäni muualta Euroopasta pitäisi päästä eteenpäin muualle Suomeen kuin Helsinkiin.


Hyvin tiivistetty.




> En ole oikein varma, maksaisiko kaksoiskiskottaminen esimerkiksi Turun tai Tampereen kaltaisiin käpykyliin vaivaa.


Eri mieltä termistä käpykylä  :Wink:  mutta samaa mieltä että ei kannattaisi. Jos voidaan vaihtaa raideleveyttä lennossa ja jatkaa matkaa, niin miksi rakentaa kallista ja epäyhteensopivaa eurorataa Suomen sisälle?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:36 ----------




> En ehdottomasti haluaisi sulkea tunnelia suomalais-venäläiseltä raideleveydeltä. Suomesta Tallinnaan ja muualle Eestiin, sekä jopa Riikaan (mieluummin Pärnun kautta) voi ja pitääkin liikennöidä leveällä.


Luulen että tästä olemme kaikki melko lailla samaa mieltä. Tuplakiskotus ei maksa suhteessa tunneli-investoinnin kokonaisuuteen paljoa enempää eikä ole keneltäkään pois. Sen sijaan se mahdollistaa paljon kivaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Äläpä unohda potentiaalisia kotimaisia kilpailijoitakaan. Tietysti rataverkolle pitää päästää kaikki mahdolliset ulkomaiset ja kotimaiset operaattorit VR:n kanssa kilpailemaan. Eikä tämä riipu edes Rail Balticasta vaan siitä olisi muutakin hyötyä.


Tämä on sikäli hauska juttu, että kansainvälisen tavan mukaan ulkomainen operaattori saa aina ajaa ensimmäiselle rajantakaiselle liikennepaikalle. Eli vaikka ruotsalainen operaattori Tornioon. Se ei vaadi muuta kuin ilmoituksen (ja kaipa käytännössä aikatauluyhteistyötä).

Jos Tallinnan-tunneli toteutuu, niin Helsingistä tulee silloin raja-asema. Niin ollen vaikkapa virolainen operaattori voisi tarjota Berliini-Helsinki -junaa ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä VR asiasta ajattelisi. Mutta Pasilaan asti ei tämä juna saisi sitten ilman lupia kulkea.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Tallinnan-tunneli toteutuu, niin Helsingistä tulee silloin raja-asema. Niin ollen vaikkapa virolainen operaattori voisi tarjota Berliini-Helsinki -junaa ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä VR asiasta ajattelisi. Mutta Pasilaan asti ei tämä juna saisi sitten ilman lupia kulkea.


Mielenkiintoinen pointti mutta eiköhän VR:n yksinoikeus matkustajaliikenteeseen Suomessa ole siihen mennessä historiaa joka tapauksessa? Aika vaikea pitää kiinni siitä samalla jos itse huidellaan operoimassa junia pitkin Eurooppaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Tallinnan-tunneli toteutuu, niin Helsingistä tulee silloin raja-asema. Niin ollen vaikkapa virolainen operaattori voisi tarjota Berliini-Helsinki -junaa ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä VR asiasta ajattelisi. Mutta Pasilaan asti ei tämä juna saisi sitten ilman lupia kulkea.


Eikun kyllä. Se Tallinnasta tuleva operaattori saa ajaa ihan mihin vain, vaikka Martinlaaksoon. Kansainvälinen junaliikenne kun on pakkovapautettu monopoleista. Siitä vaan ei ole ollut mitään iloa, kun meillä ei ole maayhteyttä sellaisiin suuntiin, joissa liikenne olisi mielekästä. Ainoa ratayhteys Haaparantaan on pikkuisen syrjässä ja tämä iloinen raideleveysjuttu kiusaa vielä lisäksi.

Niin ja muuten, myös kabotaasi on pakkosallittua. Siis se, että kansainvälinen juna saa tarjota myös vieraan valtakunnan sisäisiä matkoja.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikun kyllä. Se Tallinnasta tuleva operaattori saa ajaa ihan mihin vain, vaikka Martinlaaksoon. Kansainvälinen junaliikenne kun on pakkovapautettu monopoleista. Siitä vaan ei ole ollut mitään iloa, kun meillä ei ole maayhteyttä sellaisiin suuntiin, joissa liikenne olisi mielekästä. Ainoa ratayhteys Haaparantaan on pikkuisen syrjässä ja tämä iloinen raideleveysjuttu kiusaa vielä lisäksi.
> 
> Niin ja muuten, myös kabotaasi on pakkosallittua. Siis se, että kansainvälinen juna saa tarjota myös vieraan valtakunnan sisäisiä matkoja.


Ai niin, tämä meinasi unohtua. Eikös taannoin spekuloitu vähän niinkin, että esim. Tampereella voisi tarjota vapaasti lähijunaliikennettä, kunhan kävisi aloittamassa ja lopettamassa vuorot Haaparannassa?

Tarkoittaako tämä myös sitä, että jos vaikka minä & kaverit perustamme yksityisen junafirman, joka ei saa operoida Suomessa kun täällä on (olevinaan?) se VR:n yksinoikeus voimassa vielä 10 vuotta, niin jos ajammekin rajan yli jossain vaiheessa, niin toiminta muuttuu lailliseksi? Eli voimme olla rekisteröityneitä suomalaiseksi kansainvälistä junaliikettä harjoittavaksi operaattoriksi? Vai täytyykö rekisteröityä ulkomaille?

Ja jatkokysymys: olisikohan mahdollista myydä esimerkiksi jostain Nokian Siurosta radan vierestä joku maapläntti vaikka Ruotsin suurlähetystölle (sopivaa korvausta vastaan), rakentaa 100 m pistoraide sinne sekä joku vaja joka nimetään suurlähetystön sivutoimipisteeksi, jolloin tontti olisi nimellisesti Ruotsin suvereniteetin alaisuudessa ja liikenne sinne olisi kansainvälistä liikennettä?  :Wink: 

Lisämuistelus: eikös se ollut vielä niinkin, että kansainvälinen liikenne on korkeammalla prioriteetilla kuin kansallinen? Eli ratakapasiteettia on myönnettävä ensin kansainväliselle liikenteelle ja vasta sitten kansalliselle? Tämähän tarkoittaisi tuossa Haaparanta-skenaariossa, että Tampereen lähiliikenteen siirtoajoille Haaparantaan (olettaen varmaankin että kyydissä teoriassa voi olla matkustajia jolloin kyse ei ole nimellisesti pelkästä kaluston siirtoajosta?) olisi pakko myöntää kulkutie haluttuna ajankohtana jopa yksiraiteista Pohjanmaan-rataa pitkin, vaikka Pendolinot ja IC:t joutuisivat odottelemaan? Veikkaan että LVM repisi pelihousunsa niin pahasti tällaisesta "kiusanteosta", että siinä rupeaisi jo VR:n monopoli murtumaan, jos siitä tällaisen yksityisen junayhtiön kanssa neuvottelemalla saisi ko. junayhtiön luopumaan tuollaisista vuoroista yksiraiteista, pullonkaulaista rataa pitkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin ja muuten, myös kabotaasi on pakkosallittua. Siis se, että kansainvälinen juna saa tarjota myös vieraan valtakunnan sisäisiä matkoja.


Onko? Tuo on minulle uutta? 

Onko sulla esimerkkejä antaa joissa kilpaileva operaattori saa kuljettaa kotimaan matkustajia "kansainvälisellä junalla"  maassa jossa muuten on kotimaan liikenteessä jollakin operaattorilla lakisääteinen monopoli?

Tällä siis en tarkoita sitä että esim DSB:n juna kulkee Saksan puolella ja ottaa kotimaan matkustajia siellä koska se on ns sopimusliikennettä eikä kilpailua Saksan DB:n kanssa.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:00 ----------




> Ja jatkokysymys: olisikohan mahdollista myydä esimerkiksi jostain Nokian Siurosta radan vierestä joku maapläntti vaikka Ruotsin suurlähetystölle (sopivaa korvausta vastaan), rakentaa 100 m pistoraide sinne sekä joku vaja joka nimetään suurlähetystön sivutoimipisteeksi, jolloin tontti olisi nimellisesti Ruotsin suvereniteetin alaisuudessa ja liikenne sinne olisi kansainvälistä liikennettä?


Ei taida  täyttää vaatimuksia. Kansainvälisillä junamatkoilla taidetaan tarkoittaa valtionrajan ylittäviä ja edustustojen tonttirajat eivät ole sellaisia.  Jos haluat erottaa maapläntin Suomen Tasavallasta  ja liittää sen toiseen valtioon niin siihen tarvitaan rajatarkastusneuvotteluja tai jos ne eivät johda tulokseen on seuraava vaihe sotatilan julistus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos haluat erottaa maapläntin Suomen Tasavallasta  ja liittää sen toiseen valtioon niin siihen tarvitaan rajatarkastusneuvotteluja tai jos ne eivät johda tulokseen on seuraava vaihe sotatilan julistus.


Sotatila saattaisi olla lievästi ylimitoitettu keino junaliikenteen vapauttamiseksi...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoittaako tämä myös sitä, että jos vaikka minä & kaverit perustamme yksityisen junafirman, joka ei saa operoida Suomessa kun täällä on (olevinaan?) se VR:n yksinoikeus voimassa vielä 10 vuotta, niin jos ajammekin rajan yli jossain vaiheessa, niin toiminta muuttuu lailliseksi?


En lausu näitä nyt valaehtoisesti, mutta minulla on käsitys, että kansainvälinen liikenne on kansainvälistä riippumatta siitä, kuka on operaattori ja mihin maahan rekisteröity. Suomen viranomaiset eivät voi olla myöntämättä liikennelupaa.

Etuoikeudesta en ole varma, mutta se tuntuisi loogiselta siksi, että kansainvälisen junan aikataulun sotkeminen on laajempi harmi kuin kansallisen. Siinähän syntyisi sellainen tilanne, että VR-Yhtymä voisi itse haluta purkaa yksinoikeussopimuksensa, koska sille olisi parempi tilanne menettää monopoli kuin alistua kansainvälisten junien etuoikeuksiin.




> Onko sulla esimerkkejä antaa joissa kilpaileva operaattori saa kuljettaa kotimaan matkustajia "kansainvälisellä junalla" maassa jossa muuten on kotimaan liikenteessä jollakin operaattorilla lakisääteinen monopoli?


EU:ssa ei ole lakisääteistiä monopoleja. Joukkoliikenteen PSA kielsi ne 3.12.2009 alkaen. Olen itse matkustanut kabotaasimatkustajana jo 1990-luvulla, ja se on ollut ymmärtääkseni yleinen käytäntö Euroopan tiheässä kansainvälisessä liikenteessä jo iät ja ajat. Ihmeellinen asia tällainen terve toiminta on vain Suomen erityisolosuhteissa. Eihän meillä ole saanut matkustaa edes Sibeliuksella Suomen sisällä. 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> EU:ssa ei ole lakisääteistiä monopoleja.


Mitä alkoholimyynnin monopoli Suomessa ja Ruotsissa sitten on?




> Olen itse matkustanut kabotaasimatkustajana jo 1990-luvulla, ja se on ollut ymmärtääkseni yleinen käytäntö Euroopan tiheässä kansainvälisessä liikenteessä jo iät ja ajat. Ihmeellinen asia tällainen terve toiminta on vain Suomen erityisolosuhteissa. Eihän meillä ole saanut matkustaa edes Sibeliuksella Suomen sisällä.


Kerro nyt nillä reitillä olet matkustanut kabotaasimääräysten mukaan? Jos tanskalainen juna ajaa Saksan puolella ja joku matkustaa sillä vain Saksassa, on hänellä oltava DB:n matkalippu, Tanskan DSB:llä ei ole oikeuksia pitää itsellään lipputuloja matkoista jotka on myyty vieraan maan puolella tapahtuviin matkoihin ja päinvastoin. Euroopan valtiollisten rautatieyhtiöiden kansainvälinen liikenne on perustunut tariffi-, kaluston yhteiskäyttö- ym yhteistyösopimuksiin, joten jokainen operaattori saa kyllä omansa pois. 

Miksi suomalainen ei saa matkustaa kotimaassa Venäjän liikenteen junilla johtuu lähinnä jostain muusta syystä.  Kuvittelisin että pilkuntarkat määräykset Suomen Tasavallan ja Venäjän Federaation välisestä rautatieyhdysliikeneestä ovat jotain kylmän sodan jäänteitä joista ei ole viitsitty luopua.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kansainvälinen junaliikenne kun on pakkovapautettu monopoleista.


Niin siis EU:n sisäinen kansainvälinen junaliikenne. Monopolien purkaminen ja kabotaasipakko kun ei taida koskea EU:n ulkopuolelle suuntautuvaa kansainvälistä liikennettä edes PSA:n aikana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin siis EU:n sisäinen kansainvälinen junaliikenne. Monopolien purkaminen ja kabotaasipakko kun ei taida koskea EU:n ulkopuolelle suuntautuvaa kansainvälistä liikennettä edes PSA:n aikana.


Varmastikin näin. Itäliikenteen vapauttaminen on oma erillinen keskustelunsa, jossa vaikuttavat eri tekijät. Tosin vähänkään pidemmällä aikavälillä en usko EU:n katselevan kauhean suopeasti tilannetta, jossa jollekin EU-oikeuden alaiselle junaoperaattorille myönnettäisiin lupa operoida jostakin EU-maasta yksinoikeudella Venäjälle.

Lentoliikenteessähän EU pyrkii puhumaan yhdellä suulla. Esimerkiksi EU:n ja USA:n välillä 2008 solmittu nk. Open Skies -sopimus korvasi yksittäisten EU-jäsenmaiden suoraan USA:n kanssa tekemiä sopimuksia.

Mistään junaliikenteen "Open Tracks" -sopimuksesta en ole kuullut, mutta olisi loogista että vaikka EU ei kykene vapauttamaan junaliikennettä Venäjän puolella monopoleista (tai välttämättä edes halua tätä tehdä) niin se, että Venäjä määrää EU:n puolella olevia operaattoreita mielensä mukaan monopoliasemaan suoraan jäsenmaiden kanssa tehtävillä bilateraalisilla liikennöintisopimuksilla on selvästi kilpailun rajoitus. Miten yksittäisen EU:n jäsenmaan hallitus voisi laillisesti solmia vieraan vallan kanssa kahdenvälisen sopimuksen siitä, että sen alueella toimivalle yhdelle yritykselle annetaan monopoli johonkin toimintaan? Nähdäkseni tällaisessa tilanteessa kyseinen jäsenmaan hallitus ylittää toimivaltuutensa EU-oloissa, ainkin periaatetasolla jos ei suorastaan EU-lainsäädännön kirjaimen mukaan.

Tulee mieleen, että yksi tapa muuttaa tilanne linjakkaammaksi olisi se, että junaoperaattorit neuvottelisivat liikennöintioikeuksista suoraan Venäjän kanssa, ilman minkään EU:n jäsenmaan hallituksen mukanaoloa. Venäjää eivät koske EU-säädökset, mutta EU-maiden hallituksia kyllä koskevat, eivätkä ne oikein voi suosia yksittäisiä yrityksiä toisten kustannuksella. Ei tämä tilanne silti välttämättä kauhean hyvä olisi. Parempi olisi jos EU neuvottelisi yhteisen yhdysliikennesopimuksen Venäjän kanssa, johon sisältyisi pykälät niistä periaatteista joilla liikennöintioikeuksia myönnetään EU-maiden liikennöitsijöille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Parempi olisi jos EU neuvottelisi yhteisen yhdysliikennesopimuksen Venäjän kanssa, johon sisältyisi pykälät niistä periaatteista joilla liikennöintioikeuksia myönnetään EU-maiden liikennöitsijöille.


Olet aivan oikeassa että näin pitäisi tehdä, mutta luuletko että se tulee koskaan tapahtumaan?

Niillä EU-mailla joilla on yhteistä rautatieliikennetä Venäjän kanssa, on niin paljon omia lehmiä ojassa ja niin on Venäjälläkin, että sopimusten muuttaminen pekästään EU:n ja Venäjän väliseksi sopimukseksi johtaisi vain sekavaan tilanteeseen joissa moni osapuoli saisi korvilleen. 

Lisäksi Venäjä haluaa todennköisesti pitää tavara- ja henkilöliikennesopimukset samassa nipussa. Suomelle nykyinen sopimus on tavaraliikenteelle edullinen koska ei tarvitse eikä edes saa käyttää VR:n vaunuja rajan ylittävässä liikenteesä muutoin kuin poikkeustapauksisa. 

Henkilöliikenteen osalta soppareita ei kannata lähteä muuttamaan elleivät EU-kansalaiset saa edes rajoitettua määräaikasita viisumivapautta Venäjälle, ja hotelli ym matkailupalveluja kyseisessä valtiossa anneta jokaisen käyttöön yhdenmukaisin hinnoin. 

Venäjän ja lännen välisen matkustajajunaliikenteen matkustajista ylivoimaisesti suurin osa on Venäjän kansalaisia jotka ovat ostaneet lippunsa kotimaastaan ja huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin mitä ne maksavat lännestä Venäjälle tai länsimaalaisille heille tarkoitetusta matkatoimistosta. Uusi soppari joka vapauttaisi länsimaisia operaattoreita liikennöimään idässä ei johtaisi minkäänlaisiin investointeihin eikä liikenteen aloittamiseen koska toiminta olisi tappiollista, jos eivät rajat avaudu länsimaisille turisteille. Sensijaan venäläisten operaattoreiden vapaa liikenne lännessä johtaisi vain siihen että samassa junassa lännen puolella istuisi länsimainen matkustaja joka on maksanut lipustaan paljon kovemman hinnan kuin idästä tuleva matkustaja. Idän rautatieoperaattorit  kilpailisivat ainakin niillä reiteillä jotka tulevat rajalta, ulos länsimaiset operaattorit "muka" halvemmalla hinnalla , suosien oman maansa  matkustajia hinnoittelussa. 

Eli mielestäni on paras jos rautatieliikenen pidetään vapaana vain EU:n sisällä jossa on kaikilla vapaa matkustusoikeus ja hinnoittelu läpinäyvää. Mitä tarkoitin "Venäjällä" pitää tietenkin koskea muitakin EU:n ulkopuolisia maita joskin Norjan ja Sveitsin kohdalla vaara kotiinpäinvedosta on korkeiden tuotantokustannusten vuoksi lähinnä hypoteettinen. 

t .Rainer

----------


## TimppaTT

Aika mielenkiintoinen artikkeli yleltä:

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/T.../1135256484519




> *
> Tuhkapilvi herätti eloon suunnitelman HelsinkiTallinna-tunnelista
> 29.4.2010 21:12*
> 
> Suunnitelmien mukaan Tallinnan rautatieasemalta pääsee tulevaisuudessa Rail Baltica -reittiä Varsovaan.
> 
> Suunnitelmien mukaan Tallinnan rautatieasemalta pääsee tulevaisuudessa Rail Baltica -reittiä Varsovaan.
> 
> Tuhkapilvi ja muut liikenteen uhkakuvat ovat herättäneet henkiin kiinnostuksen Helsingin ja Tallinnan välistä rautatietunnelia kohtaan.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä alkoholimyynnin monopoli Suomessa ja Ruotsissa sitten on?


PSA ei koske alkoholimyyntiä.




> Kerro nyt nillä reitillä olet matkustanut kabotaasimääräysten mukaan?


Nürnbergistä Hampuriin. Juna oli lähtenyt jostain välimeren rannalta edellisenä iltana.




> Jos tanskalainen juna ajaa Saksan puolella ja joku matkustaa sillä vain Saksassa, on hänellä oltava DB:n matkalippu, Tanskan DSB:llä ei ole oikeuksia pitää itsellään lipputuloja matkoista jotka on myyty vieraan maan puolella tapahtuviin matkoihin ja päinvastoin.


Miten niin? Kabotaasi henkilöliikenteessä tarkoittaa oikeutta ottaa matkustajia toisen valtion alueella sen valtion sisäisille matkoille. Eri juttu on se, miten liikennöintiyhtiöt ovat sopineet lippujen tilityksistä. Eihän se ole mitään kabotaasia, jos ei saa myydä niitä matkoja, saati että pitäisi maksaa jollekin toiselle tuottamastaan palvelusta. Olen ostanut Saksassa lipunmyyntitiskiltä junalipun, jolla olen matkustanut myös Ranskassa, jopa paikallisjunalla ja muistaakseni vielä ratikalla rajan yli takaisin Saksaan. Eiköhän siitäkin ole SNCF osansa saanut.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten niin? Kabotaasi henkilöliikenteessä tarkoittaa oikeutta ottaa matkustajia toisen valtion alueella sen valtion sisäisille matkoille. Eri juttu on se, miten liikennöintiyhtiöt ovat sopineet lippujen tilityksistä. Eihän se ole mitään kabotaasia, jos ei saa myydä niitä matkoja, saati että pitäisi maksaa jollekin toiselle tuottamastaan palvelusta. Olen ostanut Saksassa lipunmyyntitiskiltä junalipun, jolla olen matkustanut myös Ranskassa, jopa paikallisjunalla ja muistaakseni vielä ratikalla rajan yli takaisin Saksaan. Eiköhän siitäkin ole SNCF osansa saanut


Sitten meillä on eri käsitys mitä "kabotaasi" tarkoittaa. Minulla on ollut sellainen käsitys että se termi tarkoittaa yhtä muotoa jolla voi harjoittaa kilpailua rautatie- tai maantieiikenteessä. Sinä näet sen tarkoittavan sitä mikä on vallinnut Euroopassa , 2. maailmansodan päättymisestä asti, ehkä kauemminkin, eli kansallisten rautatieyhtiöiden keskinäistä yhdysliikennettä, joka ei ole kilpailutettua vaan perustuu keskinäisiin sopimuksiin joiden mukaan jokainen rautatie saa oman osuutensa tuloista ja osallistuu yhteisiin menoihin kaluston käytön osalta. 

Itse kuulin "kabotaasi" -sanan ensimmäisen kerran joskus 1990-luvun alussa kun Suomessa valmistadutiin liittymään ns ETA-sopimukseen. Se olisi oikeuttanut joitakin ulkomaisia kuorma-autoja ottamaan rahteja kuljetettavakseen pelkästään Suomen sisällä ja Suomen Kuorma-Autoliitto tietenkin vastusti sitä, myös monet politikotkin koska silloin oli lama ja pelättiin suomalaisten työpaikkojen puolesta. Se siis tarkoitti yhtä keinoa jolla ulkomaiset likennöitsijät olisivat voineet päästä Suomeen kuljetusmarkkinoille kilpailemaan rahdeista. En ole nyt ihan varma mitä sen paragraafin kanssa sitten tapahtui. Nyt kun ollaan EU:ssa niin monet suomalaiset kuljetusliikkeet ovat siirtyneet ulkoamaalaisomistukseen, esim DB-konsernin, mutta niiden Suomessa ajavissa autoissa on kyllä Suomen rekkarit, eli mulla on käsitys ettei kabotasi ole ainakaan rahtipuolella sellaiseksi maanvaivaksi paisunut kuin mitä pelättiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten meillä on eri käsitys mitä "kabotaasi" tarkoittaa.


Kyllä me minusta puhumme samasta asiasta, mutta minä pidän eri asiana sen, mitä lippujärjestelmästä on sovittu. Kabotaasi siis tarkoittaa sitä, että kun kuljetusreitti kulkee vieraan valtion alueella, reitin liikennöitsijä saa tarjota kuljetuksia, joiden lähtö- ja päätepisteet ovat sen vieraan valtion alueella. Vaikka siis luvanvaraiseen liikenteeseen ei ole myönnetty lupaa toimintaan pelkästään vieraan valtion alueella, kansainvälinen liikenne saa kilpailla vieraan valtion sisäisestä liikenteestä, mutta sillä rajoituksella, että vain sillä kansainvälisellä reitillä.

Jos meillä vallitsisi kabotaasi Venäjän junaliikenteessä, Lokakuun rautateiden juna saisi tarjota kyytejä esim. välille Kouvola  Lappeenranta. Nyt se ei käy, eikä siinä ole merkitystä sillä, pitäisikö Lokakuun rautatiet koko lipputulon itsellään vai olisiko se sopinut, että VR-Yhtymältä ostettu lippu kelpaa myös ja sellaisen käytöstä Lokakuun rautatiet saa hyvityksen VR-Yhtymästä.

Kaobtaasisäännön vuoksi Ranska ei voi suojella SNCF:n asemaa ja kieltää Eurostar-junia ajamasta Ranskan maaperällä. On eri asia, mitä SNCF on halunnut jo ennen EU-säännöksiä. Kun se on katsonut kabotaasin omien etujensa mukaiseksi, toki se on voinut sen sallia ilman pakkoakin.

Mutta huomattakoon, että kansainvälisissä junissa on Euroopassa ollut yleisenä käytäntönä sekin, että rajalla on veturi vaihtunut  kuten Venäjän rajallakin. Joskus syynä on ollut tekniikka, mutta ei välttämättä aina.




> Nyt kun ollaan EU:ssa niin monet suomalaiset kuljetusliikkeet ovat siirtyneet ulkoamaalaisomistukseen...


Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä kabotaasin kanssa. Yritys on suomalainen, kun se on rekisteröity Suomessa, sen kotipaikka on täällä ja yhtiöjärjestys sallii ulkomaisen omistuksen. Ja suomalaisen yhtiön nimi voi olla Deutsche Bahn. Se ei ole juridisesti sama yhtiö kuin DB Saksassa, vaikka kuuluisikin samaan konserniin.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:42 ----------




> Aika mielenkiintoinen artikkeli yleltä:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/T.../1135256484519


Ja näyttävästi asia oli esillä eilen myös HS:ssa. Vaan en voi kuin ihmetellä, miten tunnelia ajatellaan vain rahdin ja henkilökaukoliikenteen näkökulmasta. Minusta se osoittaa asioista lausuneiden näköalattomuutta tai asiantuntemuksen puutetta. Vai onko taustalla se, minkä Heinäluoma lausui julki: tänne ei haluta työperäistä tulemista. Tunnelihan ei edes edellytä maahanmuuton kynnystä.

On totta, että Pariisissa ja Lontoossa on enemmän asukkaita kun Helsingissä ja Tallinnassa, mutta ei sillä asialla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, miten paljon tunnelissa on matkustajaliikennettä. Kun etäisyys on 2,5 tuntia, ei ole kyse päivittäisen liikkumisen markkinoista kuten Tallinnan tunnelissa.

Suomessa tehdään yli 100 km. pitkiä matkoja junalla vuodessa 7,5 miljoonaa. Siis 1,5 matkaa per asukas vuodessa. Lentäen ja laivalla tehdään saman verran. Pitkiä matkoja siis tehdän yhtä paljon kuin ylipäätään matkoja päivittäin. Kun lasketaan pelkästään arkipäivät, Tallinnan tunnelin arvioinnissa tehdään noin 200-kertainen suuruusluokkavirhe.

Jos siis lasketaan, että H:gin seudulla on miljoona asukasta ja he tekisivät 1,5 matkaa vuodessa, tunnelin matkamääräksi tulisi 1,5 miljoonaa vuodessa. Jos tämä pitäisi paikkansa, myös nykyisen laivamatkustuksen pitäisi olla enintään 1,5 milj. matkaa (matkustetaanhan sitä muuallekin kuin Tallinnaan) mutta kas, se onkin 4-kertainen. Helsinkiin pendelöi vähintään tunnin matkan päästä noin 100.000 ihmistä, jotka siis tekevät arkena 200.000 matkaa ja vuoden työpäivinä 40 miljoonaa matkaa. Tämä siis on se potentiaali, josta tunnelilla tulee olemaan markkinaosuutensa.

Tästä kartasta nähdään, että tunnin etäisyydeltä (5075 km) pendelöivien osuus on 1040 % kotikuntansa työllisistä. Töitä siis ei ole paljon lähellä tarjolla, muttei ole mikään este asua tunnin matkan päässä. Joten on aivan selvä, että tunneliliikenteen potentiaali perustuu pendelöintiin, ja sen mukaan tunnelia tulee arvioida. Muu käyttö on marginaalista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos meillä vallitsisi kabotaasi Venäjän junaliikenteessä, Lokakuun rautateiden juna saisi tarjota kyytejä esim. välille Kouvola  Lappeenranta. Nyt se ei käy, eikä siinä ole merkitystä sillä, pitäisikö Lokakuun rautatiet koko lipputulon itsellään vai olisiko se sopinut, että VR-Yhtymältä ostettu lippu kelpaa myös ja sellaisen käytöstä Lokakuun rautatiet saa hyvityksen VR-Yhtymästä.


Ei niin. Syy miksi ei venäläisillä junilla ei saa matkustaa Suomessa ovat jossain vanhoissa kylmän sodan aikaisissa soppareissa joita ei ole haluttu "mukavuussyistä" uusia. 

Esim sitten kun Allegro-liikenne alkaa niin jotkut Allegro-vuorot voisivat ihan hyvin lähteä esim Turusta eikä Helsingistä Pietariin ja korvata junkun nykyisistä pendolino-vuoroista Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Mutta kun sopparit estävät nin ne estävät. 




> Kaobtaasisäännön vuoksi Ranska ei voi suojella SNCF:n asemaa ja kieltää Eurostar-junia ajamasta Ranskan maaperällä. On eri asia, mitä SNCF on halunnut jo ennen EU-säännöksiä. Kun se on katsonut kabotaasin omien etujensa mukaiseksi, toki se on voinut sen sallia ilman pakkoakin.


Eurostarilla , jos tarkoitat kanaalitunnelijunia, ei saa matkustaa pelkästään Ranskan sisällä vaan niihin kelpaavat vain kansainväliset liput. Juuri SNCF:n monopolin takia. 




> Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä kabotaasin kanssa. Yritys on suomalainen, kun se on rekisteröity Suomessa, sen kotipaikka on täällä ja yhtiöjärjestys sallii ulkomaisen omistuksen. Ja suomalaisen yhtiön nimi voi olla Deutsche Bahn. Se ei ole juridisesti sama yhtiö kuin DB Saksassa, vaikka kuuluisikin samaan konserniin.


Ei niin, mutta mulla on sellainen käsitys että kuorma-autoliikennepuolellakaan kabotaasi ei toteutunut alkuperäisten suunnitelmien mukaan. Siksi nämä yritysjärjestelyt. 





> Jos siis lasketaan, että H:gin seudulla on miljoona asukasta ja he tekisivät 1,5 matkaa vuodessa, tunnelin matkamääräksi tulisi 1,5 miljoonaa vuodessa. Jos tämä pitäisi paikkansa, myös nykyisen laivamatkustuksen pitäisi olla enintään 1,5 milj. matkaa (matkustetaanhan sitä muuallekin kuin Tallinnaan) mutta kas, se onkin 4-kertainen. Helsinkiin pendelöi vähintään tunnin matkan päästä noin 100.000 ihmistä, jotka siis tekevät arkena 200.000 matkaa ja vuoden työpäivinä 40 miljoonaa matkaa. Tämä siis on se potentiaali, josta tunnelilla tulee olemaan markkinaosuutensa.


Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisistä  matkaajista aika suuri osa tulee muualta kuin Helsingin seudulta. En osaa tarkkaa osuutta sanoa mutta veikkaan puolet. On totta että kaukoliikenteen osuus olisi aika  pieni tunnelin kokonaismatkustajamääristä jos lentäminen olisi tulevaisuudessa yhtä yleistä kuin nyt. Eniten tunnelin kautta kulkevia kaukojunia ehkä käytettäisiin silloin Helsingin ja Riian välillä. Mutta jos lentoliikenne kohtaa suuria vaikeuksia esim öljyn kallistumisen vuoksi niin silloin tunnelia käytettäisiin kaukomatkoilla hyvin ahkerasti, olettaen että junayhteydet muualle Eurooppaan toimisivat kunnolla. 




> Tästä kartasta nähdään, että tunnin etäisyydeltä (5075 km) pendelöivien osuus on 1040 % kotikuntansa työllisistä. Töitä siis ei ole paljon lähellä tarjolla, muttei ole mikään este asua tunnin matkan päässä. Joten on aivan selvä, että tunneliliikenteen potentiaali perustuu pendelöintiin, ja sen mukaan tunnelia tulee arvioida. Muu käyttö on marginaalista.


Helsingin seudulla ei taida ihan 100.000 ihmistä pendelöidä joka päivä töihin yli 1 tunnin matkan päästä. Kaikkia tunnin kestäviä matkoja ei voi myöskään verrata. Jos joillakin matka kestää yli tunnin niin se on mitattu kotiovelta työpaikan ovelle ja matkan varrella on sattunut jotain tai poikettu jossain. Myös etäisyys pitää ottaa huomioon. Tallinnaan on 75 km ja vaikka junamatka kestäisi n puoli tuntia niin sen käyttö myös maksaa. Kaikki mahdolliset pendelöijät eivät asuisi Tallinnassa rautatieseman välittömässä läheisyydessä eikä työpaikka Helsingissä olisi sekään kävelymatkan päässä asemalta. Kaikenkaikkiaan matkakustannusket saattaisivat junalla Tallinnasta Helsinkiin nousta paljon korkeammaksi kuin sellaiselle joka pendelöi autolla esim Porvoosta Helsinkiin joka päivä vaikka matka kestää yhtä kauan. Ja se miksi Uudenmaan pieniltä paikkakunnilta pendelöidään Helsinkiin johtuu siitä että työ- ja asuntomarkkinat eivät toimi. Ei ole mitään takeita sille että Tallina houkuttelisi paremmin suomalaisia asettumaan asumaan tai Helsinki houkuttelisi virolaisia tulemaan töihin Helsinkiin, vaikka tunneli olisi olemassa. Mutta jos maiden välille luodaan keinotekoinen palkka- ja verokuilu niin silloin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei niin. Syy miksi ei venäläisillä junilla ei saa matkustaa Suomessa ovat jossain vanhoissa kylmän sodan aikaisissa soppareissa joita ei ole haluttu "mukavuussyistä" uusia.


Tämä on kabotaasin estävä muodollinen syy. Ei se muuta sitä asiaa, että kabotaasia ei ole. Jos kaikki osapuolet haluaisivat, muodolliset syyt poistuvat yhdellä kädenpuristuksella. Mutta kun ei haluta, koska vallitsee protektionismi ja siihen liittyen monopolismi.




> Eurostarilla , jos tarkoitat kanaalitunnelijunia, ei saa matkustaa pelkästään Ranskan sisällä vaan niihin kelpaavat vain kansainväliset liput. Juuri SNCF:n monopolin takia.


En omasta kokemuksesta tiedä enkä nyt välitä penkoa Eurostarin nettisivuja. Mutta ihmettelen, jos ei saisi matkustaa Eurostarilla Ransakan sisäisiä matkoja. Se on eri asia, mitä ne maksavat, mutta käsitykseni mukaan niitä ei voi SNCF kieltää.




> Helsingin seudulla ei taida ihan 100.000 ihmistä pendelöidä joka päivä töihin yli 1 tunnin matkan päästä. Kaikkia tunnin kestäviä matkoja ei voi myöskään verrata. Jos joillakin matka kestää yli tunnin niin se on mitattu kotiovelta työpaikan ovelle ja matkan varrella on sattunut jotain tai poikettu jossain.


Nämä asiat on tilastoitu. Linkkaamani kartta on jo vanha, vuodelta 2003, ja jo siinä esiintyvistä luvuista voi laskea yli 100.000. Pendelöinti on määritelty työssäkäynniksi oman asuinalueen ulkopuolelta. Sitä siis ei ole määritelty aikana eikä etäisyytenä, vaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen sidottuna ilmiönä. Käytännössä kuitenkin pendelöinti on vähintään tunnin kestävää työmatkailua, kun pk-seudun sisälläkin päästään helposti tunnin matka-aikaan.

Ja matkustamisen kannalta merkittävää on nimenomaan aika, ei etäisyys. Etäisyys lisää kustannusta, mutta ei välttämättä matka-aikaa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että on mahdollisuus valita eri nopeuden kulkutapoja. Olennaista on, että aika muodostaa ehdottoman esteen pendelöinnille, kustannus ei muodosta

Toki voi keksiä selityksiä, joiden perusteella voi väittää, ettei H:gin ja Tallinnan välillä ole työmatkailua. Mutta ne selitykset ovat aika helpot kumota. Aloitetaan siitä, että jo nyt täällä on 2030.000 virolaista työntekijää. Heidän määränsä ei vähene siitä, että liikenneyhteys Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä paranee. Silläkään ei ole mitään merkitystä, etteivät kaikki täällä työssä käyvät asu Tallinnan tunnelin rautatieasemalla. Eivät nykyiset suomalaiset junalla pendelöijätkään asu rautatieasemilla. Itse asiassa Tallinnasta tulevien on paljon helpompi päästää junaan kuin Suomen puolella, koska Tallinnan keskustaan on sentään erinomaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Ja miksi juuri Tallinnasta tulijoiden työpaikkojen pitäisi olla H:gin rautatieasemalla, kun suomalaisten junapendelöijienkään työpaikat eivät ole.

Ja vielä houkuttelevuudesta. Ei kotimainen pendelöinti perustu mihinkään erityiseen kulttuuri- tai elintasoeroon. Tekniikka on tehnyt mahdolliseksi asua kaukana, ja sitä mahdollisuutta hyödynnetään, kuka mistäkin syystä. Virolaista pendelöintiä tai nykyistä siirtotyöläisyyttä tukee palkkatasoero. Jos pendelöinti tulisi mahdolliseksi, palkkatasoeron merkitys on siinä, että se lisää pendelöintiä suhteessa suomalaiseen pendelöintiin, joka on olemassa ilman palkkatasoeroa. Tämä palkkatasoero siis on nyt olemassa, mutta luulenpa, että tunneli tulisi sitä tasoittamaan.

Mutta joo, keksin tuossa vappuviikonlopun aikana, mikä vika Tallinnan tunnelissa on. Pitää puhua Tallinnan metrosta, niin johan sillä on kilvan kannattajia.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Syy miksi ei venäläisillä junilla ei saa matkustaa Suomessa ovat jossain vanhoissa kylmän sodan aikaisissa soppareissa joita ei ole haluttu "mukavuussyistä" uusia.


Tuo on "puppua".

Allegrossa on Suomen rajavartiolaitoksen ja Tullin virkamiehet huumekoirineen jo heti Helsingistä lähdettäessä ja kaikilla matkustajilla on siksi oltava mukana passi sekä viisumi heti näyttää. Jos junassa olisi vaikkapa joku Tikkurilasta Lahteen matkustava paikallismatkustaja mukana, niin johan olisi soppa keitettynä. Rajamuodollisuudet tehdään liikkuvassa junassa eli passiin voi saada maastalähtöleiman vaikkapa jo Mäntsälää ohittaessa. Vainikkalan asemalaituri on sitäpaitsi rajavartioston ja tullirajan takana, eli asemalaiturille ei ilman passia ja viisumia. Samoin jos olisi matkustaja, joka jäisi itäänpäin menevästä junasta jo Vainikkalassa pois, hän joutuisi rajatarkastukseen. Nämä kaikki menettelyt on tehty helpottamaan EU:n ulkorajan ylittämisen jouduttamista. Venäjän juniin ei tarvita Suomen sisäistä matkustusta!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En omasta kokemuksesta tiedä enkä nyt välitä penkoa Eurostarin nettisivuja. Mutta ihmettelen, jos ei saisi matkustaa Eurostarilla Ransakan sisäisiä matkoja. Se on eri asia, mitä ne maksavat, mutta käsitykseni mukaan niitä ei voi SNCF kieltää.


En viitsi minäkään penkoa koska en osaa ranskaa niin hyvin. Mutta eurostarin lähtöasemilla on lähtöselvitys ja passintarkastus lentokenttien tapaan  joten se viittaa siihen että sillä ei voi matkustaa muita kuin kanaalin alittavia matkoja. 




> Nämä asiat on tilastoitu. Linkkaamani kartta on jo vanha, vuodelta 2003, ja jo siinä esiintyvistä luvuista voi laskea yli 100.000. Pendelöinti on määritelty työssäkäynniksi oman asuinalueen ulkopuolelta. Sitä siis ei ole määritelty aikana eikä etäisyytenä, vaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen sidottuna ilmiönä. Käytännössä kuitenkin pendelöinti on vähintään tunnin kestävää työmatkailua, kun pk-seudun sisälläkin päästään helposti tunnin matka-aikaan.


Pendelöinti -käsite venyy hieman. Joskus se on tarkoittanut oman kuntarajan ylttäviä matkoja joskus jotain muuta. Se asuinseutu voi tarkoittaa mitä vaan. Pendelöijä voi ihanneolosuhteissa tulla n puolessa tunnista Porvoosta tai Hyvinkäältä pk-seudulle. Mutta saman seudun sisällä voi  kestää yli tunnin jos juuttuu ruuhkaan tai joutuu vaihtamaan kulkuneuvoa, mutta silloin taas ei lasketa pendelöijäksi. 

Pendelöintiä kehyskunnista pääkaupunkiseudulle ovat ruokkineet mm se että asunnot ovat niin paljon halvemmat pk-seudun ulkopuolella ja että valtio tukee ilmiötä aika auliisti työmatkavähennyksillä. Lisäksi auton käyttö, varsinkin jos se on dieselkäyttöinen, on joissakin tapauksissa jopa halvempaa kuin vastaavia matkoja julkisilla kulkeminen, jos ei ole oikeutettu saamaan oman kunnan tukemia lippuja kuten Helsingissä. 




> Ja matkustamisen kannalta merkittävää on nimenomaan aika, ei etäisyys. Etäisyys lisää kustannusta, mutta ei välttämättä matka-aikaa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että on mahdollisuus valita eri nopeuden kulkutapoja. Olennaista on, että aika muodostaa ehdottoman esteen pendelöinnille, kustannus ei muodosta


Kyllä kustannus muodostaa esteen. Lahdesta Helsinkiin voi valita joko nopean ja kalliin kaukojunan tai halvan lähijunan välillä, tai kulkea autolla tai bussilla jos määränpäähän ei pääse junalla. Mutta jos on mahdollista valita vain yksi matkustustapa, kuten Tallinnan ja helsingin  välillä olisi, jos tunneli rakennetaan, niin jos matkan hinta on korkea, se pistää miettimään pendelöinnin mielekkyyttä. Laivalla pendelöinti taas, vaikka se olisi halvempaa, ei olisi mitenkään mahdollista. Ainoa vaihtoehto silloin olisi tietenkin hotellissa tai työnantajan järjestämässä majoituksessa  yöpyminen, ja silloin se päivittäinen matka edestakaisin jää tekemättä.




> Toki voi keksiä selityksiä, joiden perusteella voi väittää, ettei H:gin ja Tallinnan välillä ole työmatkailua. Mutta ne selitykset ovat aika helpot kumota. Aloitetaan siitä, että jo nyt täällä on 2030.000 virolaista työntekijää. Heidän määränsä ei vähene siitä, että liikenneyhteys Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä paranee. Silläkään ei ole mitään merkitystä, etteivät kaikki täällä työssä käyvät asu Tallinnan tunnelin rautatieasemalla. Eivät nykyiset suomalaiset junalla pendelöijätkään asu rautatieasemilla. Itse asiassa Tallinnasta tulevien on paljon helpompi päästää junaan kuin Suomen puolella, koska Tallinnan keskustaan on sentään erinomaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Ja miksi juuri Tallinnasta tulijoiden työpaikkojen pitäisi olla H:gin rautatieasemalla, kun suomalaisten junapendelöijienkään työpaikat eivät ole.


Nykyiset virolaiset siirtotyöläiset ovat enimmäkseen rakennuksilla tms töissä joihin ei pääsisi junalla suoraan töihin. Matka jonnekin Vantaan perukoille raksalle tulisi liian hankalaksi vaikka tunneli olisi olemassa. Vasta siinä tapauksessa että tunnelissa voisi ajaa autolla tekisi heidän kohdallaan pendelöinnin kotoa asti houkuttelevaksi. Nojaa, on tietenkin mahdollista että työnantaja järkkää jonkun yhteiskuljetuksen junasta työpaikalle tms. 

Koko kuviota pitää ennemmin verata siihen että miten mielellään ajetaan Suomessa joltakin työkeikalta joka ilta kotiin ja lähdetään uudetaan seuraavana aamuna aikaisin matkaan, verrattuna siihen että yövytään siellä missä ne työt on, eli kaupparatsujen tms hommia. Kaikki heistä eivät edes halua joka ilta kotiin vaikka mahdollisuus tarjottaisiin. 




> Ja vielä houkuttelevuudesta. Ei kotimainen pendelöinti perustu mihinkään erityiseen kulttuuri- tai elintasoeroon. Tekniikka on tehnyt mahdolliseksi asua kaukana, ja sitä mahdollisuutta hyödynnetään, kuka mistäkin syystä. Virolaista pendelöintiä tai nykyistä siirtotyöläisyyttä tukee palkkatasoero.


Kotimaan pendelöinti perustuu kulttuurieroon sikäli että typillinen pendelöijä haluaa asua maaseutumaisissa oloissa, mikä ei Helsingissä onnistu,  ja elintasoeroon sikäli että asuminen kehäteiden sisäpuolella maksaa 1.5 - 2 kertaa enemmän kuin kehyskunnissa. Suomalainen pendelöijä on siis sellainen aamuvirkku hieman työnarkomaani, joka inhoaa suurkaupungin vilskettä. Tällaista "ihanneolotilaa" ei saavuta jos muuttaa Nurmijärven sijasta Tallinnaan. 

Jos maiden väliset palkkaerot tasoittuvat, niin Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä pendelöinti nousisi merkittävään asemaan vain jos asuminen olisi a) joko halvempaa tai b) saman hintaista mutta laadukkaampaa kuin vastaavasti Helsingin seudulla, mutta myös esim sellaisiin kulttuuriseikoihin kuten että 1. polven Suomeen muuttaneiden virolaisten jälkeläiset haluavat takaisin juurilleen, mutta haluavat hyötyä Suomen työmarkkinoista, tai että joidenkin tiettyjen alojen työpaikkoja syntyy enemmän Tallinnaan kuin Helsinkiin. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:59 ----------




> Tuo on "puppua".
> 
> Allegrossa on Suomen rajavartiolaitoksen ja Tullin virkamiehet huumekoirineen jo heti Helsingistä lähdettäessä ja kaikilla matkustajilla on siksi oltava mukana passi sekä viisumi heti näyttää. Jos junassa olisi vaikkapa joku Tikkurilasta Lahteen matkustava paikallismatkustaja mukana, niin johan olisi soppa keitettynä.


Nyt en tarkoittanut Allegro-liikennettä  vaan nykyisen Sibben liikennettä jossa rajamuodollisuuet alkavat vasta Kouvolan jälkeen. Toki tiedän ett VR:n henkilökunta saa käyttää Sibbeä virkamatkoillaan jos ne suuntautuvat Vainikkalaan,mutta se on ainoa poikkeus.

On totta että Allegron myötä asiat muttuvat. 

Ei se silti estäisi että Allegro-runko voisi aloittaaa matkan aamulla vaikka Turusta ja ottaisi myös kotimaan matkailijoita Helsinkiin asti, jonka jälkeen kaikkien passit tarkistettaisiin. 


t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> 
> Eurostarilla , jos tarkoitat kanaalitunnelijunia, ei saa matkustaa pelkästään Ranskan sisällä vaan niihin kelpaavat vain kansainväliset liput. Juuri SNCF:n monopolin takia.
> 
> 
> En omasta kokemuksesta tiedä enkä nyt välitä penkoa Eurostarin nettisivuja. Mutta ihmettelen, jos ei saisi matkustaa Eurostarilla Ransakan sisäisiä matkoja. Se on eri asia, mitä ne maksavat, mutta käsitykseni mukaan niitä ei voi SNCF kieltää.


Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, muistaakseni uk.railway-nyyssiryhmässä, että Eurostar todellakin olisi vain kanaalitunneliliikennettä varten - ainakin mantereen puolella. Syyksi on kerrottu juuri tätä:




> En viitsi minäkään penkoa koska en osaa ranskaa niin hyvin. Mutta eurostarin lähtöasemilla on lähtöselvitys ja passintarkastus lentokenttien tapaan  joten se viittaa siihen että sillä ei voi matkustaa muita kuin kanaalin alittavia matkoja.


Eli että passintarkastus (ja turvatarkastus?) tehdään matkustajille jo lähtöasemalla, ja tämä halutaan tehdä vain Britanniaan matkaaville.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta eurostarin lähtöasemilla on lähtöselvitys ja passintarkastus lentokenttien tapaan  joten se viittaa siihen että sillä ei voi matkustaa muita kuin kanaalin alittavia matkoja.


Jos matkustaa Eurostarilla Lillen ja Brysselin välillä, niin juna on Lontoo-Lille-Bryssel -vuoro. Tilanne ainakin vuonna 1998 oli se, että Lillessä kyllä tehtiin rajatarkastus näillä junilla Brysseliin matkustaville (mutta ei normi-TGV:llä sinne matkustaville), mutta kyseessä oli pelkkä muodollisuus. Vilautin vain ranskalaista oleskelulupakorttiani (ranskalaisen henkilökortin näköinen valokuvalla varustettu kortti) ja se oli siinä.

Ei siellä sitäpaitsi mitään varsinaista lähtöselvitystä ole. Liput vaan katsotaan jo ennen laiturille menoa. Brysselin Midi/Zuid-asemalla esimerkiksi on Eurostarille lippuportit vähän kuin metrossa. Lippuporteista kuljettua ollaan kansainvälisen liikenteen lähtöhallisssa vähän kuin lentokentällä oltaisiin. Normi-TGV lähtee tosin tavalliselta laiturilta eli se ei ole "kansainvälistä" liikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos matkustaa Eurostarilla Lillen ja Brysselin välillä, niin juna on Lontoo-Lille-Bryssel -vuoro. Tilanne ainakin vuonna 1998 oli se, että Lillessä kyllä tehtiin rajatarkastus näillä junilla Brysseliin matkustaville (mutta ei normi-TGV:llä sinne matkustaville), mutta kyseessä oli pelkkä muodollisuus. Vilautin vain ranskalaista oleskelulupakorttiani (ranskalaisen henkilökortin näköinen valokuvalla varustettu kortti) ja se oli siinä.
> 
> Ei siellä sitäpaitsi mitään varsinaista lähtöselvitystä ole. Liput vaan katsotaan jo ennen laiturille menoa. Brysselin Midi/Zuid-asemalla esimerkiksi on Eurostarille lippuportit vähän kuin metrossa. Lippuporteista kuljettua ollaan kansainvälisen liikenteen lähtöhallisssa vähän kuin lentokentällä oltaisiin. Normi-TGV lähtee tosin tavalliselta laiturilta eli se ei ole "kansainvälistä" liikennettä.


Voipi olla että Pariisin ja Lontoon välillä kulkevalla Eurostarila on toisenlanen kytäntö tässä asiassa kuin Brysselin ja Lontoon välillä kulkevalla koska se kulkee kolmen maan alueella.

Ja voipi olla että Osama B. Laden on omalta osaltaan vaikuttanut joihnkin rituaaleihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voipi olla että Pariisin ja Lontoon välillä kulkevalla Eurostarila on toisenlanen kytäntö tässä asiassa kuin Brysselin ja Lontoon välillä kulkevalla koska se kulkee kolmen maan alueella.


Eiköhän yksinkertainen syy rajatarkastuksille liene, että Ison-Britannian ja Pohjois-Irlannin Yhdistynyt Kuningaskunta ei kuulu EU:n Schengen-sopimuksen piiriin. Eurostar sinänsä ei edellytä rajatarkastuksia. Ja toisaalta Lontoo-Pariisi -Eurostarilla ei voi kulkea Ranskan sisäisiä matkoja siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä että se ei pysähdy Lillessä. Voisihan se pysähtyä jos niin haluttaisiin, mutta tuosta non-Schengen -liikenteestä johtuen rajamuodollisuudet olisivat kysymysmerkki.

Ei tässä ole kerrassaan mitään omituista sinänsä. Eurostarin konsepti on suunniteltu tietynlaiseksi. Ei mikään laki kiellä sitä kuljettamasta kotimaanmatkustajia missään maassa. Ja sitäpaitsi se ei kilpaile SNCF:n kanssa, koska SNCF on yksi Eurostarin omistajista.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja voipi olla että Osama B. Laden on omalta osaltaan vaikuttanut joihnkin rituaaleihin.


Aiheen vierestä, arabiankielisten nimien ibn / bin -etuliite tarkoittaa poikaa. 'Osama bin Laden' on siis 'Osama Ladeninpoika' ('Osama Ladensson'). Ei ole mitään b-alkuista toista nimeä. Perheyritys tosin ainakin vieraskielisissä yhteysissä käyttää nimeä Saudi Binladin Group yhtenä klönttinä (putiikin tuotelistalla on lentokenttiä ja teitä, mutta ei näköjään isoja tunneleita).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pendelöinti -käsite venyy hieman.


Minusta on parasta pysyä yleisesti käytössä olevissa käsitteissä. Silloin kaikki ymmärtävät, mistä on puhe. Ja silloin tiedetään, mitä tilastot esittävät. Kun määrittelee käsitteet omalla tavallaan voi tietenkin todistella mitä vain, mutta ne todistelut eivät päde siihen keskusteluun, jota käydään yleisesti hyväksytyin käsittein.

Ihan täsmennyksenä, että kaupparatsut eivät ole pendelöijiä, koska pendelöinti liittyy säännölliseen työmatkaliikkumiseen.




> Pendelöintiä kehyskunnista pääkaupunkiseudulle ovat ruokkineet mm se että asunnot ovat niin paljon halvemmat pk-seudun ulkopuolella ja että valtio tukee ilmiötä aika auliisti työmatkavähennyksillä. Lisäksi auton käyttö, varsinkin jos se on dieselkäyttöinen, on joissakin tapauksissa jopa halvempaa kuin vastaavia matkoja julkisilla kulkeminen, jos ei ole oikeutettu saamaan oman kunnan tukemia lippuja kuten Helsingissä.
> ...
> Suomalainen pendelöijä on siis sellainen aamuvirkku hieman työnarkomaani, joka inhoaa suurkaupungin vilskettä. Tällaista "ihanneolotilaa" ei saavuta jos muuttaa Nurmijärven sijasta Tallinnaan.


Pendelöinnin syyt ovat yksi tulkinta-asia, sinullekin, mutta olennaisempaa tässä ovat selvät numerot, joilla on merkitystä liikennevälineiden mitoituksessa. 2030.000 virolaista töissä täällä. Oli syy mikä hyvänsä, he ovat täällä töissä, ja se on heille helpompaa, jos on mahdollisuus päivittäiseen pendelöintiin.

Mutta millä perustein väität autoilun todellisia kustannuksia joukkoliikennependelöintiä halvemmaksi? Tunnin pendelöintiautoilu tarkoittaa 160 km päivässä, 32.000 km/vuosi. Sellainen ei onnistu ostamalla 1000 euron käytetty auto, jota ei koskaan huolleta. Jos laskee rehellisesti kaikki autoilun kulut, en usko pääsevän millään alle joukkoliikenteen hinnan.

Mutta autoilun hinta voisikin olla kiintoisa verrokkihinta sille, mitä Tallinnan metrolla matkustaminen saisi maksaa. Sillä faktaa on, että Helsinkiin suuntautuu runsaasti autopendelöintiä, joka osoittaa, että pendelöinnin hinnaksi siedetään jopa autoilun kustannus. Siinä mielessä on väärä lähtökohta arvioida Tallinnan metron lipunhintaa laivojen perusteella. Ja joka tapauksessa, Tallinnan metrolla pendelöivä säästää Suomen puolen majoituskulut. On sama, maksaako ne itse vai työnantaja, sillä kulu se on joka tapauksessa ja viime kädessä maksutapa on vain verobyrokratiaa.




> Kyllä kustannus muodostaa esteen.


Etkö selittänyt pendelöinnin syyksi kallista asumista? Ei kai kustannus ole este, jos kerran lähdetään maaseudulle tai naapurikaupunkiin siksi, että lasketaan sen olevan halvempaa kuin asua Helsingissä? Mutta aika on este. Jostain korvesta voit löytää tyhjillään olevan tilan jonka saat lunastaa tyyliin 10 senttiä neliö. Mutta jos sieltä kestää 4 tuntia työpaikalle Helsinkiin, niin ei se säästäminen auta.




> Lahdesta Helsinkiin voi valita joko nopean ja kalliin kaukojunan tai halvan lähijunan välillä, tai kulkea autolla tai bussilla jos määränpäähän ei pääse junalla. Mutta jos on mahdollista valita vain yksi matkustustapa, kuten Tallinnan ja helsingin välillä olisi, jos tunneli rakennetaan, niin jos matkan hinta on korkea, se pistää miettimään pendelöinnin mielekkyyttä.


Tunnelihan lisää yhden matkustustavan eikä ole ainoa. Juuri nyt on tilanne se, ettei ole sellaista vaihtoehtoa, joka mahdollistaisi päivittäisen pendelöinnin, vaan on pakko tyytyä siirtotyöläismajoitukseen. Ja juna on nopeampi matkustustapa kuin auto. Juuri siitä todistaa junan suosio pendelöinnissä  siitä huolimatta, että sen enempää raksat kuin muutkaan työpaikat eivät ole rautatieasemalla Helsingin seudulla.





> Jos maiden väliset palkkaerot tasoittuvat, niin Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä pendelöinti nousisi merkittävään asemaan vain jos...


Siis 2030.000 työntekijää Helsingin seudulla ei ole merkittävää? Tai 100.000 pendelöijää ilman mitään palkkaeroja? Tallinnan metro laajentaa yhtenäisesti toimivaa kaupunkia, sekä asumisen että työnteon mahdollisuuksia. Missään ei liene esimerkkiä siitä, että taloudellinen kehitys olisi vähentänyt ihmisten liikkumista ja pendelöintiä. Mikä ihmeen Suomen erityisolosuhde täällä taas vallitsisi, joka veisi kehityksen täällä päinvastaiseen suuntaan kuin missään muualla?

En todellakaan voi päätyä kuin siihen, että Tallinnan metron vastustus perustuu sekä tietämättömyyteen, ymmärtämättömyyteen että pelkoon. Protektionismi se nousee vastustamaan työvoiman ja palveluiden liikkuvuutta. Protektionistien unelmissa Helsingin rajalla on muuri ja tulliasemat, jotta ei kukaan pääse halvalle tonttimaalle, ostamaan halpoja tuotteita ja palveluita eikä Helsinkiin tule kukaan polkemaan palkkoja. Sellaisista järjestelyistä on vaan yhtä paljon iloa kuin lämmittelystä laskemalla talvella housuihin. Ihmiskunnan historiassa tällaiset kaupungit ja valtiot ovat aina kupsahtaneet ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Helsingissäkin tämä systeemi on kuopattu jo jotain 100 vuotta sitten.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kotimaan pendelöinti perustuu kulttuurieroon sikäli että typillinen pendelöijä haluaa asua maaseutumaisissa oloissa, mikä ei Helsingissä onnistu,  ja elintasoeroon sikäli että asuminen kehäteiden sisäpuolella maksaa 1.5 - 2 kertaa enemmän kuin kehyskunnissa. Suomalainen pendelöijä on siis sellainen aamuvirkku hieman työnarkomaani, joka inhoaa suurkaupungin vilskettä. Tällaista "ihanneolotilaa" ei saavuta jos muuttaa Nurmijärven sijasta Tallinnaan.


Tuo on se kuva, mitä ihmiset haluavat ylläpitää sekä itseään että muita varten. Veikkaukseni on että tosiasiassa kyse on siitä, että ei ole varaa riittävän tasokkaaseen keskusta-asumiseen, joten sitten mennään toiseen ääripäähän ja uskotellaan jopa itselle, että maaseudulla se vasta kivaa onkin. Onhan se hyvä nähdä asioiden valoisat puolet, mutta veikkaan että mieli muuttuisi jos olisi varaa 300 m2 jugend-asuntoon vaikka Kaivopuiston vieressä talossa, jossa olisi niin hyvä äänieristys että piano saa soida ja koirat haukkua eikä kuulu naapuriin.




> Jos maiden väliset palkkaerot tasoittuvat, niin Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä pendelöinti nousisi merkittävään asemaan vain jos asuminen olisi a) joko halvempaa tai b) saman hintaista mutta laadukkaampaa kuin vastaavasti Helsingin seudulla, mutta myös esim sellaisiin kulttuuriseikoihin kuten että 1. polven Suomeen muuttaneiden virolaisten jälkeläiset haluavat takaisin juurilleen, mutta haluavat hyötyä Suomen työmarkkinoista, tai että joidenkin tiettyjen alojen työpaikkoja syntyy enemmän Tallinnaan kuin Helsinkiin.


Eivätkös kohdat a) ja b) pidä paikkaansa tällä hetkellä? Käsittääkseni Tallinnassa nimenomaan asuu edullisemmin kuin Helsingissä, varsinkin suhteessa asumisen tasoon. Lisäksi tarjolla on keskiaikainen hansakaupunkimiljöö, tasokkaita mutta edullisia ruokapaikkoja yms. kaikkea kivaa tekemistä vapaa-ajalle.

Jos minun työpaikkani olisi Helsingissä ja asumisvaihtoehtoja olisi a) kalliilla vanhassa huonossa asunnossa Helsingin kantakaupungissa, b) edullisemmin Nurmijärvellä omakotitalossa tai c) edullisemmin Tallinnan keskustassa uudessa luksustasoisessa kerrostalossa, niin kyllä aika vahvasti saattaisi vaaka kallistua vaihtoehdon c) puoleen, jos nopea junayhteys olisi tarjolla. Tallinna on varsin viehättävä kaupunki, ja ainakin toistaiseksi hintataso on kohtuullinen (vaikka saattaakin olla nousussa). Lisäksi verotus on varsin kohtuullista.

----------


## Compact

> Protektionistien unelmissa Helsingin rajalla on muuri ja tulliasemat, jotta ei kukaan pääse halvalle tonttimaalle, ostamaan halpoja tuotteita ja palveluita eikä Helsinkiin tule kukaan polkemaan palkkoja. Sellaisista järjestelyistä on vaan yhtä paljon iloa kuin lämmittelystä laskemalla talvella housuihin. Ihmiskunnan historiassa tällaiset kaupungit ja valtiot ovat aina kupsahtaneet ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Helsingissäkin tämä systeemi on kuopattu jo jotain 100 vuotta sitten.


Tässä varmaankin tarkoitetaan Läntisen viertotien Töölön tullia ja Itäisen viertotien Hämeen tullia? Kummatkin portinpielet ovat yhä edelleen olemassa suurin piirtein niiden viimeisillä sijoillaan. Ei ihan oikeissa kohdissa, mutta lähellä.

Tulli sijaitsi kaupungin rajalla ja ne eivät suinkaan olleet liikkumisen ja tavaranvaihdon esteitä. Tullimaksun, ja olisiko se ollut viimeisinä käyttövuosinaan 5 penniä / kuorma tms., joutuivat maksamaan maalaiset kaupunkiintulosuunnassa. Ja tarkennettuna ne maalaiset, jotka tulivat kauppatorille myymään elintarvikkeita, eli tavaraa oli mukana raskaasti, enemmän kuin omiksi tarpeiksi. Poispäin mentäessä ei tullia peritty, vaikka olisi ollut mukana myymätöntä tavaraa. Tullimaksuilla alun perin ylläpidettiin viertoteiden kunnossapitoa, sillä kaupunkiin tullessa kuormat olivat painavia, tiehen nähden. Taisi tullin periminen loppua jo kauemmin kuin sata vuotta sitten, eli joskus 1800-luvun lopulla mutta jo ennen hevosratikoita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta millä perustein väität autoilun todellisia kustannuksia joukkoliikennependelöintiä halvemmaksi? Tunnin pendelöintiautoilu tarkoittaa 160 km päivässä, 32.000 km/vuosi. Sellainen ei onnistu ostamalla 1000 euron käytetty auto, jota ei koskaan huolleta. Jos laskee rehellisesti kaikki autoilun kulut, en usko pääsevän millään alle joukkoliikenteen hinnan.


Laskeskelin aikoinaan että pendelöinti n 80-90 km päästä työpaikalle maksaisi n 600 /kk autolla, ja siihen sisältyisi kaikki,eli perheeseen olisi jouduttu ostamaan toinen auto, jouduttu maksamaan verot ja vakuutukset (nollabonuksilla) jne. Auto ei olisi ollut mikään vanha romu vaan jokin uudehko pienemmän keskiluokan dieselauto jota olisi vaihdettu n 4 vuoden välein.   Bussilla pendelöinti olisi tullut maksamaan n 540  kaiken kaikkiaan (pikavuorolla 70 km + Helsingin sisäinen lippu ulkopaikkakuntalaisille). Sellaisella perheellä jolla on jo ennestään 2 autoa ja vakuutusten bonukset 70% kummallakin, niin pendelöinti autolla olisi halvempaa kuin bussilla kulkeminen. Lisäksi verovähennykset vaikuttavat kokonaiskustannuksiin, mutta sitä ei nyt tässä vertailussa oteta huomioon.




> Mutta autoilun hinta voisikin olla kiintoisa verrokkihinta sille, mitä Tallinnan metrolla matkustaminen saisi maksaa. Sillä faktaa on, että Helsinkiin suuntautuu runsaasti autopendelöintiä, joka osoittaa, että pendelöinnin hinnaksi siedetään jopa autoilun kustannus. Siinä mielessä on väärä lähtökohta arvioida Tallinnan metron lipunhintaa laivojen perusteella. Ja joka tapauksessa, Tallinnan metrolla pendelöivä säästää Suomen puolen majoituskulut. On sama, maksaako ne itse vai työnantaja, sillä kulu se on joka tapauksessa ja viime kädessä maksutapa on vain verobyrokratiaa.


Jos sovitaan että kuukausikortti Tallinnasta Helsinkiin saa maksaa 600 , eli se minkä laskin että pendelöinti autolla maksaisi 90 km päästä, ja sillä hinnalla moni varmaan harkitsisi tulla joka aamu Tallinnasta töihin tänne tai päinvastoin. Jos olettaa hieman ylioptimistisesti että Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä pendelöi 100.000 henkeä niin he ostaisivat jokainen 600 Euron kuukausikortin 11 kuukaudelle vuodessa. Se tekisi lipputuloiksi tunnelijunan operaattorille 660 miljoonaa /vuosi, joka kuulostaa aika hyvältä. Mutta jos pendelöihjiä onkin sitten vain 40.000 niin lipputuloja tulisi vain 250 miljoonaa /vuosi. Silloin tunneli tarvitsisi muita matkustajia aika paljon, sekä rahtia kuljetettavakseen että se tulisi kannattavaksi. Jos lippujen hinta nousisi vielä enemmän tuosta 600 :sta/kk niin se vähentäisi pendelöinnin houkuttavuutta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:41 ----------




> Eivätkös kohdat a) ja b) pidä paikkaansa tällä hetkellä? Käsittääkseni Tallinnassa nimenomaan asuu edullisemmin kuin Helsingissä, varsinkin suhteessa asumisen tasoon. Lisäksi tarjolla on keskiaikainen hansakaupunkimiljöö, tasokkaita mutta edullisia ruokapaikkoja yms. kaikkea kivaa tekemistä vapaa-ajalle.


Tämä on siis nykytilanne, kun palkat Virossa ovat noin puolet pienemmät kuin Suomessa, ja päivittäistä pendelöintimahdollisuutta ei ole. Mutta jos se mahdollisuus tulee, niin hinnat nousevat sielläkin. 




> Jos minun työpaikkani olisi Helsingissä ja asumisvaihtoehtoja olisi a) kalliilla vanhassa huonossa asunnossa Helsingin kantakaupungissa, b) edullisemmin Nurmijärvellä omakotitalossa tai c) edullisemmin Tallinnan keskustassa uudessa luksustasoisessa kerrostalossa, niin kyllä aika vahvasti saattaisi vaaka kallistua vaihtoehdon c) puoleen, jos nopea junayhteys olisi tarjolla. Tallinna on varsin viehättävä kaupunki, ja ainakin toistaiseksi hintataso on kohtuullinen (vaikka saattaakin olla nousussa). Lisäksi verotus on varsin kohtuullista.


On mahdollista että jos Viro säilyttää ikuisesti nykyiset veronsa, eli tasaprosenttiveron, on pieni vaara että Helsingin seudulta muuttaisivat kaikki varakkaat Tallinnaan jos pendelöinti olis helppoa. Jokainen voi kuvitella mitä se merkitsisi Helsingin seudun kuntien taloudelle jos n 100.000 varakasta muuttaa pois. Jäisi verotulot saamatta.

No ei maalata piruja seinille. jos tunneli toteutuisi niin monet vähemmänkin varakkaat hyötyisivät siitä. Esim minä saattaisin käydä hammaslääkärissä Tallinnassa koska täkäläiset veloitukset ovat niin suolaisia. Eli kaikenlaiset asiointi- ja huvimatkat ja ehkä terveydenhoiton painottuvat matkat lisääntyisivät. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:51 ----------




> Tässä varmaankin tarkoitetaan Läntisen viertotien Töölön tullia ja Itäisen viertotien Hämeen tullia? Kummatkin portinpielet ovat yhä edelleen olemassa suurin piirtein niiden viimeisillä sijoillaan. Ei ihan oikeissa kohdissa, mutta lähellä.


Olisikohan tarkoittanut sitä keskiajasta asti johonkin 1800-luvun puoliväliin asti yleisesti Euroopassa vallinnutta käytäntöä, että kaupunkien sisällä asuvat käsityöläiset ja porvarit olivat etuoikeutettuja käymään kauppaa ilman verorasitteita  ja maalaiset joutuivat maksamaan veroa siitä että tulivat pitkiä matkoja kaupunkeihin myyymään tuotteitaan ja että heille kaupankäynti muualla oli kiellettyä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> En omasta kokemuksesta tiedä enkä nyt välitä penkoa Eurostarin nettisivuja. Mutta ihmettelen, jos ei saisi matkustaa Eurostarilla Ransakan sisäisiä matkoja. Se on eri asia, mitä ne maksavat, mutta käsitykseni mukaan niitä ei voi SNCF kieltää.
> 
> 
> En viitsi minäkään penkoa koska en osaa ranskaa niin hyvin. Mutta eurostarin lähtöasemilla on lähtöselvitys ja passintarkastus lentokenttien tapaan  joten se viittaa siihen että sillä ei voi matkustaa muita kuin kanaalin alittavia matkoja.


Minäkään en nyt viitsi penkoa, vaikka osaisinkin sen verran ranskaa, mutta tiedossani on, että Eurostarille ei myydä lippuja kummankaan maan sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Syytä tähän en tiedä, ja niitähän voikin olla useita aina byrokratiasta yrityspolitiikkaan ja lakipykälistä käytännön asioihin.

Tuo lähtöselvitys ja passintarkastus voi olla muistakin syistä kuin vain maasta toiseen siirtymisestä (eli yleisestä terrorisminpelosta). Onhan ainakin Espanjan ja Iso-Britannian sisäisessäkin liikenteessä sellaisia. Tulevaisuudessa on muutenkin mahdollista, että juna-asemilla käytäntö lähestyy lentoasemien meininkiä. Toivotaan vain, että se pysyy sujuvampana kuin tämän päivän lentoliikenteessä (jossa nuo ajoittain jopa vaikeutuu ja hidastuu).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos sovitaan että kuukausikortti Tallinnasta Helsinkiin saa maksaa 600 , eli se minkä laskin että pendelöinti autolla maksaisi 90 km päästä, ja sillä hinnalla moni varmaan harkitsisi tulla joka aamu Tallinnasta töihin tänne tai päinvastoin.


Taitaa mennä reilusti yläkanttiin. Helsingin ja Tampereen välinen Pendolino-lippukin maksaa vain 473 euroa, ja Helsingin ja Lahden välinen 391 euroa. Hintataso kuukausilipulle lienee siis 400 euron luokkaa. Mikä saattaa hyvinkin vastata pelkästään asuntovuokrien eroa kaupunkien välillä.




> Jos olettaa hieman ylioptimistisesti että Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä pendelöi 100.000 henkeä niin he ostaisivat jokainen 600 Euron kuukausikortin 11 kuukaudelle vuodessa. Se tekisi lipputuloiksi tunnelijunan operaattorille 660 miljoonaa /vuosi, joka kuulostaa aika hyvältä. Mutta jos pendelöihjiä onkin sitten vain 40.000 niin lipputuloja tulisi vain 250 miljoonaa /vuosi. Silloin tunneli tarvitsisi muita matkustajia aika paljon, sekä rahtia kuljetettavakseen että se tulisi kannattavaksi.


Ja mihin junien paikkakilometrikustannuksiin ja tunnelin investoinnin hintaan tämä laskelmasi perustuu, että tunnelin kannattavuus vaatii lipputuloja yli 250 miljoonaa, mutta 660 miljoonaa on jo riittävä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa mennä reilusti yläkanttiin. Helsingin ja Tampereen välinen Pendolino-lippukin maksaa vain 473 euroa, ja Helsingin ja Lahden välinen 391 euroa. Hintataso kuukausilipulle lienee siis 400 euron luokkaa. Mikä saattaa hyvinkin vastata pelkästään asuntovuokrien eroa kaupunkien välillä.


No joo, mutta tunneli meren ali toiseen maahan on kuitenkin eri juttu, joten pikkasen kalliimpi lippu saa olla kuin maanpäällisessä junassa kotimaassa. 600 nykyrahassa olisi mielestäni ehdoton yläraja, jonka kuvittelisin että ihmiset olisivat valmiit maksamaan. Se vastaa kuukauden bussimatkoja joka arkipäivänä,  pikavuorolla n 90 km päästä Helsingistä, lisättynä Helsingin sisäisellä kuukausilipulla joka myydään pk-seudun ulkopuolisille. Alempi se saisi tietenkin olla. 




> Ja mihin junien paikkakilometrikustannuksiin ja tunnelin investoinnin hintaan tämä laskelmasi perustuu, että tunnelin kannattavuus vaatii lipputuloja yli 250 miljoonaa, mutta 660 miljoonaa on jo riittävä?


Esim näin:

Jos tunneli pitäisi rahoittaa yksityisellä rahalla, ja jos tunneli maksaa 7 miljardia ja junaoperaattorilla on vuodessa n 100-200 millin kulut itse liikenteen pyörittämisestä, niin jos 500 milliä voi pistää sivuun itse väylän rahoittamiseksi, niin kestäisi 14 vuotta maksaa se, eli kannattaisi. 

Mutta jos joka vuosi olisi vain 100 milliä pistää sivuun, niin väylän maksaminen kestäisi 70 vuotta,  ja se on liian pitkä aika että kukaan yksityinen rahoittaja suostuisi, koska se olisi liian riskialtis. Silloin on pakko rakentaa se osittain valtion ja kaupunkien rahoilla, ja todisteet sen kannattavuudesta ja yhteiskunnallisista hyödyistä on löydyttävä muusta kuin että se mahdollistaa pendelöinnin kaupunkien välillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta jos joka vuosi olisi vain 100 milliä pistää sivuun, niin väylän maksaminen kestäisi 70 vuotta,  ja se on liian pitkä aika että kukaan yksityinen rahoittaja suostuisi, koska se olisi liian riskialtis. Silloin on pakko rakentaa se osittain valtion ja kaupunkien rahoilla, ja todisteet sen kannattavuudesta ja yhteiskunnallisista hyödyistä on löydyttävä muusta kuin että se mahdollistaa pendelöinnin kaupunkien välillä.


Eihän tunnelia missään tapauksessa kannata yksityisellä rahalla rahoittaa, koska lähes kaikki hyödyt ovat muita kuin liiketaloudellisia, eikä niitä voi tunnelin junalippujen hinnassa pyytää.

Ja jos löydät "todisteet" jonkin liikennehankkeen yhteiskunnallisista hyödyistä, voit kirjoittaa aiheesta väitöskirjan. Kaikkia hyötyjä ei pysty kvantisoimaan todennettavasti. Ja minkä takia Tallinnan tunneli nyt yhtäkkiä vaatisi monta kertaluokkaa kovemman todistelun kuin vaikkapa Länsimetro? Matkustajamääriä pystyy aivan luotettavasti arvioimaan, myös potentiaalia pendelöinnille. Mutta jos pitää jotenkin vielä osoittaa syy-yhteys, että tämä pendelöinti nopeuttaa talouskasvua tunnelin hinnan verran, on todistustaakka melkoisesti kovempi kuin millään tehdyllä liikennehankkeella.

----------


## kouvo

> Taitaa mennä reilusti yläkanttiin. Helsingin ja Tampereen välinen Pendolino-lippukin maksaa vain 473 euroa, ja Helsingin ja Lahden välinen 391 euroa. Hintataso kuukausilipulle lienee siis 400 euron luokkaa. Mikä saattaa hyvinkin vastata pelkästään asuntovuokrien eroa kaupunkien välillä.


Aika rapsakka hinta tuo 400 euroakin vielä olisi. Bussiliikenteen seutuliput taitavat pyöriä siinä vähän alta satasen kieppeillä (eivät tosin sisällä pikavuoroja). Asuntovuokrien erokaan helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä tuskin on keskimäärin ihan tuota luokkaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän tunnelia missään tapauksessa kannata yksityisellä rahalla rahoittaa, koska lähes kaikki hyödyt ovat muita kuin liiketaloudellisia, eikä niitä voi tunnelin junalippujen hinnassa pyytää.


Oikeastaan minun vastaukseni olivat vastauksia Anteron väitteille että tunneli on liiketaloudellisesti kannattava ja jo pelkästään sen mahdollistaman pendelöinnin ansiosta (ks vaikka ketjun alkua). Olen sama mieltä kuin sinä että pendelöinti vielä ei tee siitä kannattavaa. 

Pitää olla muut syyt. Ja ne ovat olemassa, esim kansainvälisen matkustajajunaliikenteen mahdollistaminen, tavarakuljetusten mahdollistaminen, huoltovarmuustekijät jne. Suomi nimittäin lakkaa olemasta saari muuhun länsi-Eurooppaan verratuna jos tunneli otetaan käyttöön. 




> Ja jos löydät "todisteet" jonkin liikennehankkeen yhteiskunnallisista hyödyistä, voit kirjoittaa aiheesta väitöskirjan. Kaikkia hyötyjä ei pysty kvantisoimaan todennettavasti. Ja minkä takia Tallinnan tunneli nyt yhtäkkiä vaatisi monta kertaluokkaa kovemman todistelun kuin vaikkapa Länsimetro?


10 kertaa kovempi hinta kuin länsimetrolla vaatii että sitä perustellaan vähän paremmin.  Mutta täysin toivottomasta casesta ei ole kysymys, mutta vaatii kuitenkin ammattimaisempaa perehtymistä kuin mihin minä pystyn.




> Matkustajamääriä pystyy aivan luotettavasti arvioimaan, myös potentiaalia pendelöinnille. Mutta jos pitää jotenkin vielä osoittaa syy-yhteys, että tämä pendelöinti nopeuttaa talouskasvua tunnelin hinnan verran, on todistustaakka melkoisesti kovempi kuin millään tehdyllä liikennehankkeella.


Näin on. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:22 ----------




> Aika rapsakka hinta tuo 400 euroakin vielä olisi. Bussiliikenteen seutuliput taitavat pyöriä siinä vähän alta satasen kieppeillä (eivät tosin sisällä pikavuoroja). Asuntovuokrien erokaan helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä tuskin on keskimäärin ihan tuota luokkaa.


Jos ottaa huomioon että voi saada verotuksellisia etuja asumalla Virossa Suomen sijaan niin voi olla kannattavaa silti maksaa se lipun hinta. Mutta silloin työn pitää olla aika hyväpalkkaista. 

Mutta sellaine skenaario ei välttämättä olisi suomalaisten politikkojen mieleen. Ei pelkästään Heinäluoma näkisi punaista vaan myös Katainen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Olishan tällainen tunneli kiva, jos joku rakentaisi sellaisen. Mutta kellä on lompakossa 7000 miljoonaa euroa pelkkään tunnelilouhokseen ja satoja miljoonia vielä muuhun infraan? 30 vuoden kuoletusajalla pitäisi tunnelin tienata ainakin 640000  ja lisäksi korot päivässä pelkkiin tunneliseinien maksamiseen. Eli taitaa jäädä haaveeksi tällainen projekti valitettavasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeastaan minun vastaukseni olivat vastauksia Anteron väitteille että tunneli on liiketaloudellisesti kannattava ja jo pelkästään sen mahdollistaman pendelöinnin ansiosta (ks vaikka ketjun alkua).


Tarkoittanet tätä viestiä ajalta, jolloin tunnelin kustannusarvio oli 2 miljardin luokassa. Toki arvio muuttuu, kun hinnaksi sanotaan 7 miljardia. Lienee jotain opittu Espoon metrosta, mutta onko hinnannousulla mitään merkitystä? Lisääntyiväthän Espoossakin hyödyt kustannusten nousun tahdissa, kun hinnan tuplaantuminen ei ollut mikään syy arvioida kannattavuutta uudelleen.

Mutta niin Espoon metron kuin Tallinnan metronkin kanssa on syytä kysyä Elmon tapaan, miksi juuri tämän tunnelin pitäisi olla liiketaloudellisesti kannatava, kun minkään muun liikenneinfrahankkeen ei tarvitse olla. Eikö muka Tallinnan tunnelilla ole mitään niitä vaikutuksia joita on kaikilla muilla liikenneyhteyksillä?

Kun väitöskirjani joukkoliikenteen kannattavuudesta on vielä kesken, en kykene esittämään päteviä perusteluita sille, onko tämä Tallinnan metro kannattava vai ei. Mutta kuten olen jo aikaisemmin esittänyt, Tallinnan tunnelia voi verrata Marjarataan, ja ollaan samassa suuruusluokassa kun lasketaan suhteellista hintaa.

Tosin tuon viittaamani 13.4. 2010 viestin jälkeen on alettu puhua tunnelin hinnasta 7 miljardina, kun silloin vielä hinta oli 3 miljardia. No 7 miljardia ja 90 km = 78 M/km, Espoon metro tulee maksamaan noin 70 M/km. Espoon ja Tallinnan metroilla on se ero, että Espoon metro ei lisää jo nyt subventoituja eli tappiota tuottavia lipputuloja mutta se lisää kustannuksia, joten hanke on liiketaloudellisesti tappiollinen lisätessään joukkoliikenteen tappiota. Tallinnan tunnelin liikenne on ylijäämäistä kaikilla realistisesti kuviteltavissa olevilla lipunhinnoilla.

Tunnelin kuoletusaika on käytännössä ikuinen. Jos lasketaan investointia 7 miljardilla, investointikustannus on sitoutuneen rahan korko, joka esim. 4 %:n mukaan on 280 M/vuosi. Kysymys siis on, onko tunnelista näin paljon hyötyä Tallinnan ja Helsingin liike-elämälle ja asukkaille? Tunnelin liikenteeltä voidaan tietty periä jonkinlaista tunneliveroa, mutta se jää mielestäni muodollisuudeksi. Jos vuosittainen matkamäärä olisi 610 miljoonaa matkaa, joka matkasta pitäisi periä vähintään 28  tunnelimaksua koron kattamiseksi. Mutta eipä aiota periä jokaiselta Espoon metron matkustajaltakaan 2,5  joka matkasta kuukausilipun lisäksi.

Eli jos tunnelin hinta on 7 miljardia, edellytykset liiketaloudelliselle kanattavuudelle ovat menneet ja ollaan samassa jamassa kuin muidenkin liikenteen megahankkeiden kanssa. On joko vain uskottava, että ne kannattaa toteuttaa, tai sitten on osattava jotenkin osoittaa se. Sen voi todeta, että matka-aikahyötynä kannattavuuden vakuuttelu ei onnistu, edes 10 miljoonalla matkalla. Matka-aikahyötyeuroja kun kertyy vain noin 120 miljoonaa vuodessa suhteessa laivamatkailuun.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Tunnelissa on se hyvä puoli että se kelpaa keskustelunaiheeksi joukkoliikennefoorumille.  Sen kannattavuudelle voidaan värkätä mitä ihmeellisempiä laskelmia.  Pitäähän meilläkin olla jotain turaamista, kun se tekniikka on niin rakasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoittanet tätä viestiä ajalta, jolloin tunnelin kustannusarvio oli 2 miljardin luokassa. Toki arvio muuttuu, kun hinnaksi sanotaan 7 miljardia. Lienee jotain opittu Espoon metrosta, mutta onko hinnannousulla mitään merkitystä? Lisääntyiväthän Espoossakin hyödyt kustannusten nousun tahdissa, kun hinnan tuplaantuminen ei ollut mikään syy arvioida kannattavuutta uudelleen.
> 
> Mutta niin Espoon metron kuin Tallinnan metronkin kanssa on syytä kysyä Elmon tapaan, miksi juuri tämän tunnelin pitäisi olla liiketaloudellisesti kannatava, kun minkään muun liikenneinfrahankkeen ei tarvitse olla. Eikö muka Tallinnan tunnelilla ole mitään niitä vaikutuksia joita on kaikilla muilla liikenneyhteyksillä?


Tallinnan tunnelin puolesta puhuu monet seikat, käyttökohteita ei puutu. Hinta vain osoittautuu ainakin aluksi esteeksi. Länsimetroa ja Marjarataa ollaan suunniteltu vuosikymmeniä niitäkin mutta alkuvuosina niiden korkean hinnan vuoksi ne jätettiin rakentamatta. Länsimetroa ja Marjarataa ryhdyttiin rakentamaan vasta silloin kun oli varmaa että niiden varrella aletaan maankäyttöä tehostaa, että matkustajamäärät saadaan sille tasolle etä rakentaminen kannattaa.

Tallinnan tunnelin kohdalla ei ole kysymys siitä etteikö se saisi aikaan pendelöintiä, aluksi n 30.000, myöhemmin ehkä 100.000 päiväkohtaisen matkustajan muodossa. Mutta se ei riitä, koska hinta on kuitenkin 10-kertainen marjarataan tai länsimetroon verrattuna. Se pitää nähdä kahden valtakunnan yhteisenä hankkeena, osana koko EU:n infraverkkoa, ei pelkästään yhden työssäkäyntialueen joukkoliikennevälineenä.  Tunnelin lisäksi pitää olla myös RailBaltica -rata, ja vielä on avointa toteutuuko se koskaan ja miten sen rahoitus järjestetään. Mutta jonain päivänä toivoisin että Tallinnan tunnelin ja RailBaltican vuoro tulee, ja toivottavasti aikaisemmin kuin sitten kun se on pakko rakentaa. Nimittäin sitten kun öljyn saatavuus on heikentynyt niin paljon että lentoliikennettä on jouduttu supistamaan minimiin, on liian myöhäistä aloittaa rakentamaan niitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tallinnan tunnelin puolesta puhuu monet seikat, käyttökohteita ei puutu. Hinta vain osoittautuu ainakin aluksi esteeksi. Länsimetroa ja Marjarataa ollaan suunniteltu vuosikymmeniä niitäkin mutta alkuvuosina niiden korkean hinnan vuoksi ne jätettiin rakentamatta. Länsimetroa ja Marjarataa ryhdyttiin rakentamaan vasta silloin kun oli varmaa että niiden varrella aletaan maankäyttöä tehostaa, että matkustajamäärät saadaan sille tasolle etä rakentaminen kannattaa.


Kannattaa, miten? Eihän kumpikaan kannata, jos lasket kannattavuutta samalla tavalla kuin Tallinnan tunnelille. Espoon metro kannattaa sitä rakentaville rakennusliikkeille sekä asemien lähellä oleville maanomistajille. Kummatkaan eivät maksa metrosta mitään. Jos maksaisivat, ei kannattaisi.

Espoon kaupungille on jo nyt syntynyt valtava tappio metrosta siten, että Suurpelto menetti arvonsa saman tien kun metrosta tuli periaatepäätös 2006. Louko lupaa Espoon saavan rahaa maanomistajien maiden rakennusoikeuksista. Näinköhän. HS:n kolumnissa pohdittiin juuri tänään sitä, miten edes Helsingissä uusilla alueilla eivät rakentamistoiveet toteudu. Vaikka nyt on tonttimaata tarjolla yllin kyllin, minkä puutteen on aiemmin väitetty olevan Helsingin rakentamisen este. Ei ole eikä ole ollut, vaan kysyntä.

Marjaradan kanssa on sama tilanne. Sekin kannattaa urakoitsijoille ja Marja-Vantaan maanomistajille sekä siellä rakentaville rakennusliikkeille. Kukaan näistä ei maksa radasta mitään. Ehkä Marjarata kannattaa myös VR-Yhtymälle, joka pääsee myymään lisää monopolihintaista junaliikennettä tarvitsematta edes investoida kalustoon.

Tosiasia on, ettei todellista kannattavuutta osata laskea ja osoittaa. Espoon metro ja Marjarata rakennetaan puhtaasti tunneperusteella, uskon varassa. Eikä se usko varmasti kokonaan väärä ole. Molemmat vaikuttavat muutamien maaplänttien saavutettavuuteen ja siten yhdyskuntarakenteen käyttöarvoon. Espoossa kyse on jossain määrin nollasummapelistä, jossa arvoa siirtyy yhdestä paikasta (Suurpelto) toiseen (metroasemat). Vantaalla luodaan uutta arvoa, koska rata tehdään paikkaan, jossa ei aiemmin ole mitään. Se on toinen juttu, olisiko hyötyä luotu enemmän tai pienemmin kustannuksin ratikalla. Tallinnan tunnelin tapauksessa tällaista vaihtoehdon mahdollisuutta ei ole.

Tallinnan tunnelin vaikutus on laajentaa yhtenäistä kaupunkialuetta yhdistämällä kaksi kaupunkia. Sillä luodaan laajemmat markkinat, sekä työmarkkinat että hyödykemarkkinat, jotka kokemuksen mukaan ovat elinvoimaisemmat ja tuottavammat kuin pienet markkinat. Hyödyllisyys on ainakin toistaiseksi uskon kysymys yhtä lailla kuin muillakin suurhankkeilla. Kun usko on tarpeeksi vahva, löytyy välittömistä hyötyjistä kyllä perusteluiden keksijöitä, kuten on löytynyt tähänkin mennessä. Yhtä lailla metrolle kuin moottoriteillekin.




> Se pitää nähdä kahden valtakunnan yhteisenä hankkeena, osana koko EU:n infraverkkoa, ei pelkästään yhden työssäkäyntialueen joukkoliikennevälineenä.  Tunnelin lisäksi pitää olla myös RailBaltica -rata...


Tässä olen vahvasti eri mieltä. Rahti tai matkustajaliikenne, jonka matka-aika on yli puoli vuorokautta tai pidempi, kestää noin 2 tunnin pidennyksen laivamatkasta verrattuna junatunneliin. Ja 12 junaparia Varsovaan tai Berliiniin sekä muutama tavarajuna vuorokaudessa on mitätöntä verrattuna 30 min. vuorovälillä toimivan paikallisliikenteen 3040 junapariin. Eli on aivan selvä, mikä on tunnelin pääasiallinen käyttötarkoitus ja mihin sitä tarvitaan jos tarvitaan.

Tunnelista on hyötyä Rail-Balticalle, mutta ei päin vastoin. On meidän etu, että EU:ssa on uskottu TEN-verkkoihin ja Rail-Balticaan joka ulottuu Helsinkiin saakka. Mutta Rail-Baltican rakentaminen voidaan aloittaa tunnelista, jolloin käytetyistä rahoista saadaan suurempi hyöty kuin maanpäällisen osuuden liikenteestä, joka on vaatimatonta tunnelin liikenteeseen nähden.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa, miten? Eihän kumpikaan kannata, jos lasket kannattavuutta samalla tavalla kuin Tallinnan tunnelille. Espoon metro kannattaa sitä rakentaville rakennusliikkeille sekä asemien lähellä oleville maanomistajille. Kummatkaan eivät maksa metrosta mitään. Jos maksaisivat, ei kannattaisi.
> 
> Espoon kaupungille on jo nyt syntynyt valtava tappio metrosta siten, että Suurpelto menetti arvonsa saman tien kun metrosta tuli periaatepäätös 2006. Louko lupaa Espoon saavan rahaa maanomistajien maiden rakennusoikeuksista. Näinköhän. HS:n kolumnissa pohdittiin juuri tänään sitä, miten edes Helsingissä uusilla alueilla eivät rakentamistoiveet toteudu. Vaikka nyt on tonttimaata tarjolla yllin kyllin, minkä puutteen on aiemmin väitetty olevan Helsingin rakentamisen este. Ei ole eikä ole ollut, vaan kysyntä.


Totuus on se että pääakaupunkiseudulla on krooninen asuntopula ja siksi asuntojen hinnat sietämättömän korkealla. kun tähän vielä yhdostetään mahdollinen taloudellinen  epävarmuus ja sen mukana tuomat ilmiöt kuten, Euron ja markkinakorkojen käyttäytyminen ja vaara asuntokuplan puhkeamisesta niin aikapommi on viritetty.

Kaavoitustulppien purkaminen lisää asuntotarjontaa. Gryndereiden lisäksi siitä (pitäisi) hyötyä tavallinen asunnonostaja, esim sellainen nuori joka muutaa kotoa pois vanhempien luota tai tulossa muualta tänne töihin, tai miksei pariskuntaa joka eroaa tai vanhusta joka haluaa muuttaa pk-seudulle lastensa lähelle.

Toinen juttu on että miksi rakennusliikkeet eivät ala rakentaa kun tontteja aletaan tarjota? Syy on siinä että kaupungeilla ei ole riittävän isoa omaa kilpailevaa rakennuttajaorganisaatiota joka pystyisi murtamaan rakennusliikkeiden kartellin.  Tämä ehkä kuulostaisi "sosialismilta" mutta totuus on että esim Helsingin kaupungin itse käynnistämien HITAS-kohteiden asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat reilusti alle rakennusliikkeiden oman tuotannon, ja silti on mahdollista käynnistää ne. Eli lääkkeen pitää olla enemmän HITAS-tyyppistä rakentamista niin useampi saa mitä haluaa. HITAS eroaa käytännössä vain siitä että ne on rakennettu kaupungin tonteille, ja ainakin Helsingillä niitä on, ja Espoolla ja Vantaallakin, tai ainakin madolisuus (pakko-) lunastaa niitä, myös ratojen varsilta,  jos tarve vaatii. Helsingissä ongelma on se että oma tontitireservi on liian kalliilla paikoilla kuten entisten satamien alueella jonne on järkevä rakentaa vain kalliita asuntoja kaikein varakaimmille. 

Miten se liittyy metroon on se että jos Helsingin seudulla vallitseva tyyli rakentaa asunnot ja työpaikat levällään kuten viimeiset 50 vuotta on harrastettu niin pelkkä bussiliikene ei houkuttele ihmisiä kulkemaan julkisilla pitkiä matkoja,  mutta metro, juna tai juna/metrotyyppinen pikaraitiotie houkuttelisi. 




> Tosiasia on, ettei todellista kannattavuutta osata laskea ja osoittaa. Espoon metro ja Marjarata rakennetaan puhtaasti tunneperusteella, uskon varassa. Eikä se usko varmasti kokonaan väärä ole. Molemmat vaikuttavat muutamien maaplänttien saavutettavuuteen ja siten yhdyskuntarakenteen käyttöarvoon. Espoossa kyse on jossain määrin nollasummapelistä, jossa arvoa siirtyy yhdestä paikasta (Suurpelto) toiseen (metroasemat). Vantaalla luodaan uutta arvoa, koska rata tehdään paikkaan, jossa ei aiemmin ole mitään. Se on toinen juttu, olisiko hyötyä luotu enemmän tai pienemmin kustannuksin ratikalla. Tallinnan tunnelin tapauksessa tällaista vaihtoehdon mahdollisuutta ei ole.


Näin on




> Tallinnan tunnelin vaikutus on laajentaa yhtenäistä kaupunkialuetta yhdistämällä kaksi kaupunkia. Sillä luodaan laajemmat markkinat, sekä työmarkkinat että hyödykemarkkinat, jotka kokemuksen mukaan ovat elinvoimaisemmat ja tuottavammat kuin pienet markkinat. Hyödyllisyys on ainakin toistaiseksi uskon kysymys yhtä lailla kuin muillakin suurhankkeilla. Kun usko on tarpeeksi vahva, löytyy välittömistä hyötyjistä kyllä perusteluiden keksijöitä, kuten on löytynyt tähänkin mennessä. Yhtä lailla metrolle kuin moottoriteillekin.
> 
> Tässä olen vahvasti eri mieltä. Rahti tai matkustajaliikenne, jonka matka-aika on yli puoli vuorokautta tai pidempi, kestää noin 2 tunnin pidennyksen laivamatkasta verrattuna junatunneliin. Ja 12 junaparia Varsovaan tai Berliiniin sekä muutama tavarajuna vuorokaudessa on mitätöntä verrattuna 30 min. vuorovälillä toimivan paikallisliikenteen 3040 junapariin. Eli on aivan selvä, mikä on tunnelin pääasiallinen käyttötarkoitus ja mihin sitä tarvitaan jos tarvitaan.
> 
> Tunnelista on hyötyä Rail-Balticalle, mutta ei päin vastoin. On meidän etu, että EU:ssa on uskottu TEN-verkkoihin ja Rail-Balticaan joka ulottuu Helsinkiin saakka. Mutta Rail-Baltican rakentaminen voidaan aloittaa tunnelista, jolloin käytetyistä rahoista saadaan suurempi hyöty kuin maanpäällisen osuuden liikenteestä, joka on vaatimatonta tunnelin liikenteeseen nähden.


Mun mielestäni Juutinrauman silta on täysin vertailukelpoinen Tallinnan tunnelin kanssa. Juutinrauman sillan rakentaminen oli kytköksissä muihin Tanskan ja manner-Euroopan välisiin silta ja väylähankkeisiin, ja sen sillan merkitys ollaan aina nähty osana EU:n runkoliikenneverkkoa,  yhtä paljon kuin sitä että se mahdollistaa  Kööpenhaminan ja Malmön seutujen fyysiseen yhdistämiseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rahti tai matkustajaliikenne, jonka matka-aika on yli puoli vuorokautta tai pidempi, kestää noin 2 tunnin pidennyksen laivamatkasta verrattuna junatunneliin.


Toki on huomioitava, että rahdille kaikkein suurin hyöty tulee siirtokuormauksen tai junien järjestelyn pois jäämisestä. Aikatauluissahan tuskin edes voittaa mitään, koska tunneliin tuskin mahtuu rahtijunia muuten kuin öisin. Rahtijunan läpimeno tunnelissa kestäisi noin tunnin verran, joten se vaatisi ainakin puolen tunnin tauon vuoroväleihin. Mutta kokonaisuutena tunnelin merkitys rahdille lienee aika vähäinen (tai rahdin tunnelille). Laivarahtaus on sen verran halpaa, että kaikkein halvinta lienee joka tapauksessa mennä laivalla Saksaan tai Puolaan asti. Pikarahtia ehkä voisi junalla ajaa, mutta senkin sovittaminen päiväaikatauluihin olisi hyvin vaikeaa, koska 120 km/h junakin on tunnelissa isona tukkeena eikä varmasti sopisi 20 min vuoroväliin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toki on huomioitava, että rahdille kaikkein suurin hyöty tulee siirtokuormauksen tai junien järjestelyn pois jäämisestä. Aikatauluissahan tuskin edes voittaa mitään, koska tunneliin tuskin mahtuu rahtijunia muuten kuin öisin. Rahtijunan läpimeno tunnelissa kestäisi noin tunnin verran, joten se vaatisi ainakin puolen tunnin tauon vuoroväleihin. Mutta kokonaisuutena tunnelin merkitys rahdille lienee aika vähäinen (tai rahdin tunnelille). Laivarahtaus on sen verran halpaa, että kaikkein halvinta lienee joka tapauksessa mennä laivalla Saksaan tai Puolaan asti. Pikarahtia ehkä voisi junalla ajaa, mutta senkin sovittaminen päiväaikatauluihin olisi hyvin vaikeaa, koska 120 km/h junakin on tunnelissa isona tukkeena eikä varmasti sopisi 20 min vuoroväliin.


Miten se Englannin kanaalissa sitten on onnistuttu hoitamaan? Vai hoidetaanko Britannian kaikki ulkomaankauppa Euroopan kanssa laivoilla yhä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten se Englannin kanaalissa sitten on onnistuttu hoitamaan? Vai hoidetaanko Britannian kaikki ulkomaankauppa Euroopan kanssa laivoilla yhä?


Eurotunnelissa sukkulajunat menevät vain 30 minuutin välein ja lisäksi tunneli on vähän lyhyempi. Eurostar-junia ei mene kuin ruuhkassa puolen tunnin välein, joten noihin sukkuloiden välisiin puolituntisiin se rahtijuna sitten mahtunee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eurotunnelissa sukkulajunat menevät vain 30 minuutin välein ja lisäksi tunneli on vähän lyhyempi. Eurostar-junia ei mene kuin ruuhkassa puolen tunnin välein, joten noihin sukkuloiden välisiin puolituntisiin se rahtijuna sitten mahtunee.


Helsingin ja Tallinan välillä tuskin lienee muulloin kuin työmatkaruuhkien aikaan ajaa junia useammin kuin puolen tunnin välein. Iltaisin ehkä tunninkin välein riittäisi. 

Jos oikein tiukkaa tekee, ja jos rata nousisi maan pinnalle Naissaaressa, niin sinne voisi rakentaa ohitusraiteita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kannattaa vielä huomioida sekin, että Helsingin päässä rahtijunat joutuisivat ajamaan keskustan tunneliaseman läpi. Eli joka tapauksessa päivärahtijunien ajaminen tunnelissa vaatisi kalliita erityisjärjestelyjä. Eikä puolen tunnin vuoroväli välttämättä riitä, koska tunneli on todella pidempi kuin Kanaalitunneli. Voisi tarvittavan nopeuskaulan nopeasti laskeakin, mutta juuri nyt en ehdi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa vielä huomioida sekin, että Helsingin päässä rahtijunat joutuisivat ajamaan keskustan tunneliaseman läpi. Eli joka tapauksessa päivärahtijunien ajaminen tunnelissa vaatisi kalliita erityisjärjestelyjä. Eikä puolen tunnin vuoroväli välttämättä riitä, koska tunneli on todella pidempi kuin Kanaalitunneli. Voisi tarvittavan nopeuskaulan nopeasti laskeakin, mutta juuri nyt en ehdi.


Kaikki on avointa millaisia asemajärjestelyjä Hhelsingissä tehdän kun ja jos Suomenlahden alittava tunneli rakennetaan. Todennäköisesti rata yhdistetään jotenkin Pisaraan ainakin toiselta haaraltaan, niin että rinnan kulkee keskustan ja Pasilan välillä vähintään 6 raidetta:  2 Pisaran lähijunille, 2 tunnelin sukkulajunille ja 2 muulle liikenteelle eli kauko- ja tavarajunille ja vararaiteiksi. Ja vaikka raiteita tulisi pari vielä sen päälle, niin niiden rakentaminen tulee joka tapauksessa olemaan pikkujuttu koko tunneliin verrattuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikki on avointa millaisia asemajärjestelyjä Hhelsingissä tehdän kun ja jos Suomenlahden alittava tunneli rakennetaan. Todennäköisesti rata yhdistetään jotenkin Pisaraan ainakin toiselta haaraltaan, niin että rinnan kulkee keskustan ja Pasilan välillä vähintään 6 raidetta:  2 Pisaran lähijunille, 2 tunnelin sukkulajunille ja 2 muulle liikenteelle eli kauko- ja tavarajunille ja vararaiteiksi. Ja vaikka raiteita tulisi pari vielä sen päälle, niin niiden rakentaminen tulee joka tapauksessa olemaan pikkujuttu koko tunneliin verrattuna.


Avointa toki, mutta eivät silti kaikki vaihtoehdot ole kannattavia eivätkä järkeviä.

En usko, että tunneliin ikinä varsinaisia sukkulajunia tulisi. Niissä ei olisi hirveästi järkeä. Paljon todennäköisempää on, että ne yhdistetään lentoasemalle meneviin nopeisiin lähijuniin. Lentoasemalta junat voivat sitten jatkaa Riihimäelle tai Lahteen taajamajunina, jos on tarvetta. Se menee jo tämän keskustelunaiheen ulkopuolelle eikä vaikuta siihen.

Eikä ole kovin todennäköistä sekään, että tunnelilla olisi mitään yhteyttä Pisaraan. Siitä ei olisi mitään hyötyä, ja toisen puolen raiteiden pitäisi joka tapauksessa alittaa Pisara eritasotunnelilla. Paljon järkevämpää on mennä vain kohtisuorassa Pisaran ja metron ali rautatieaseman raiteiden suuntaisesti. Eikä siihen tunneliin varmasti neljiä raiteita tulisi muuta kuin tunnelin aseman kohdalle. Kahden raiteen kapasiteetti riittää kyllä sekä Tallinnaan meneville kaukojunille (jos niitä tulee) että tiheälle tunneliliikenteelle. Ja rahtia sinne taas ei tule kulkemaan niin paljon, että niitä varten kannattaisi rakentaa omia tunneliraiteitaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Avointa toki, mutta eivät silti kaikki vaihtoehdot ole kannattavia eivätkä järkeviä.
> 
> En usko, että tunneliin ikinä varsinaisia sukkulajunia tulisi. Niissä ei olisi hirveästi järkeä. Paljon todennäköisempää on, että ne yhdistetään lentoasemalle meneviin nopeisiin lähijuniin. Lentoasemalta junat voivat sitten jatkaa Riihimäelle tai Lahteen taajamajunina, jos on tarvetta. Se menee jo tämän keskustelunaiheen ulkopuolelle eikä vaikuta siihen.


Sukkulajunilla tarkoitin juuri niitä lentoasemalle tai pääradalle jatkavia meneviä nopeita lähijunia. 
Pisaran lähijunilla tarkoitin lyhyemän matkan joka asemalla pysähtyviä lähjunia kuten nykyiset A,  M, I... tai jos koko pisaraa ei rakenneta, niin Pasilan metroa siinä tapauksessa. Ratojen ei tarvitse olla fyysisesti yhteydessä toisiinsa, mutta ei kai se ole haitaksi vaikka olisivat . 

Suomenlahden tunnelin raiteet voivat yhtä hyvin kulkea 90 asteen Pisaran kanssa keskustassa kuin 0 asteen kulmassa Töölöstä Pasilaan,se mitä tarkoitin että keskustan alueella, jos on tarvis, on Suomenlahden tunnelia varten hyvä olla ainakin 4 raidetta keskustan ja Pasilan välillä ihan vaan siltä varalta että syttyy ennalta-arvaamaton häiriötilanne tai ruuhka merenalaisessa tunnelissa, ja että suman purkautuessa junat ja matkustajat saadaan mahdollisimman nopeasti ulos. Merenalainen tunneli on kaikenkaikkiaan niin iso investointi että pihtailussa niiden järjestelyjen kanssa että liikenne saadaan pidettyä kaikissa tilanteissa sujuvana, ei ole mitään järkeä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ratojen ei tarvitse olla fyysisesti yhteydessä toisiinsa, mutta ei kai se ole haitaksi vaikka olisivat.


Ainakaan ne eivät voi rinnakkain kulkea. Olisi mahdoton ajatus, että Tallinnan-junien asema olisi jossain Kampissa ja Helsinkiin päättyvien junien rautatieasemalla. Tai jos Tallinnan-junat tuotaisiin rautatieasemalle asti, päädyttäisiin rakentamaan tiukkoja S-mutkia ja turhia tunnelikilometrejä keskelle Helsinkiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:15 ----------




> Merenalainen tunneli on kaikenkaikkiaan niin iso investointi että pihtailussa niiden järjestelyjen kanssa että liikenne saadaan pidettyä kaikissa tilanteissa sujuvana, ei ole mitään järkeä.


Ei kalliskaan tunneli summittaiseen tuhlailuun oikeuta yhtään sen enempää kuin halpakaan tunneli. Häiriötekijöiden riskit, vaikutukset ja kustannukset pitää vain arvioida ja sen jälkeen käyttää rahaa sen verran häiriöiden minimoimiseen, mikä on vielä kannattavaa. Itse en usko, että Helsinkiin kannattaisi investoida 500 miljoonaa euroa lisää tunneleihin sen takia. Se ei edes korjaisi merkittäviä häiriötekijöitä ollenkaan.

Millä ihmeen tavalla voisi edes sellainen suma tai ruuhka syntyä, että sen purkamiseen tarvittaisiin kaksi raidetta lisää? Lähes kaikissa poikkeustilanteissa pärjätään yhdelläkin raiteella, kun vain nopeuksia pudotetaan ja ajetaan normaalia tiheämmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakaan ne eivät voi rinnakkain kulkea. Olisi mahdoton ajatus, että Tallinnan-junien asema olisi jossain Kampissa ja Helsinkiin päättyvien junien rautatieasemalla. Tai jos Tallinnan-junat tuotaisiin rautatieasemalle asti, päädyttäisiin rakentamaan tiukkoja S-mutkia ja turhia tunnelikilometrejä keskelle Helsinkiä.


Tunnelijunien asema voi hyvinkin olla jossain Lasipalatsin kohdalla, jos toinen, yhteinen muiden junien kanssa on Pasila. 




> Millä ihmeen tavalla voisi edes sellainen suma tai ruuhka syntyä, että sen purkamiseen tarvittaisiin kaksi raidetta lisää? Lähes kaikissa poikkeustilanteissa pärjätään yhdelläkin raiteella, kun vain nopeuksia pudotetaan ja ajetaan normaalia tiheämmin.


Jos on kokemusta junamatkustamisesta pk-seudulla niin silloin tietää että vaikka on 4 tai 6 tai 11 raidetta kuten Linnunlaulussa, niin mikään niistä ei tunnu olevan liikaa. Aina junat vaan seisoo jos on jokin pieni häiriö,  "odottamassa raiteen vapautumista".  Ihan psykologisista syistä kannattaa huomioida se että 70 km pitkässä tunnelissa, jos ei olla lähelläkään määränpäätä,  ylimääräiset minuutit joita joudutaan odottamaan ruuhkan tai häiriötilanteen vuoksi, voivat tuntua todella pitkiltä, turhauttavilta ja siksi että ollaan syvällä meren alla, joidenkin mielestä suorastaan ahdistavilta. 

Mutta jos ihmisillä on tieto että sitä mukaa kun lähestytään Helsinkiä tai Tallinnaa, jono alkaa vetää paremmin ja pääse ulos, he pysyvät silloin rauhallisempina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta jos ihmisillä on tieto että sitä mukaa kun lähestytään Helsinkiä tai Tallinnaa, jono alkaa vetää paremmin ja pääse ulos, he pysyvät silloin rauhallisempina.


Mutta junat eivät toimi näin. Jos tunnelissa kulkee kaksi raidetta, ei se liikenne nopeudu millään tavoin sillä, että loppupäässä tunnelia tulee kaksi raidetta lisää. Ne junat kulkevat peräkkäin ihan yhtä hyvin ne viimeisetkin kilometrit kuin koko matkan siihen asti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta junat eivät toimi näin. Jos tunnelissa kulkee kaksi raidetta, ei se liikenne nopeudu millään tavoin sillä, että loppupäässä tunnelia tulee kaksi raidetta lisää. Ne junat kulkevat peräkkäin ihan yhtä hyvin ne viimeisetkin kilometrit kuin koko matkan siihen asti.


Junien etenemisnopeus tällaisessa tilanteessa riippuu purkausnopeudesta, koska matkustajat on joka tapauksessa saatava ulos Helsingissä tai Tallinnassa. Ison, sanotaan nyt 8-vaunuisen 2-kerrosjunan, ojssa on 1000-1200 matkustajaa, purkamiseen menee aikaa, ja jos on jokin häiriötilanne päällä ja ihmiset vielä vähän hermostuneita, vielä enemmän aikaa. 2-kertainen purkauskapasiteetti 2 -kertaistaa purkausnopeuden ja etenemisnopeuden. 

Sellaisissakin tapauksissa että jokin juna on esim jämähtänyt kokonaan kiskoille ja sulkee toisen raiteen kokonaan keskellä merenalaista tunnelia pitkäksi aikaa, niin perässä tulevat junat saadaan nopeammin ulos tunnelista joko ajamalla ne määränpäähän tai peruuttamalla ne lähtöpaikan suuntaan ja 2-kertaisella nopeudella jos on tupamäärä raiteita määränpäässä helpottamassa purkua.

On tietenkin mahdollista sellaisessa poikkeustilanteessa ajaa ne junat mahdollisimman joutuisasti Pasilaan, jossa on monia raiteita, ja olla pysähtymättä keskustassa, mutta se taas johtaa muihin ongelmiin. Eikä se Pasilankaan kapasiteetti aivan loputon ole. En siis kirjoita mistään katastrofeista vaan sellaisista tilanteista mitä VR:llä sattuu tuon tuosta ja ainakin Helsingin päässä johtaa usein odottamiseen ja ketjureaktio-tilanteisiin koska "vapaita raiteita" joutuu aina odottamaan.

Vasta sitten jos "katto pettää" ja vesi tulvii tunneliin niin sitten ei noista lisäraiteistakaan ole enää apua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Junien etenemisnopeus tällaisessa tilanteessa riippuu purkausnopeudesta, koska matkustajat on joka tapauksessa saatava ulos Helsingissä tai Tallinnassa. Ison, sanotaan nyt 8-vaunuisen 2-kerrosjunan, ojssa on 1000-1200 matkustajaa, purkamiseen menee aikaa, ja jos on jokin häiriötilanne päällä ja ihmiset vielä vähän hermostuneita, vielä enemmän aikaa. 2-kertainen purkauskapasiteetti 2 -kertaistaa purkausnopeuden ja etenemisnopeuden.


Miksi ihmeessä tilanteessa, jossa tunneli pitää evakuoida mahdollisimman nopeasti, junat pysäytettäisiin keskustan tunneliasemalle, jossa tuo junien purkukapasiteetti on joka tapauksessa erittäin rajallinen. Ensimmäisenä siinäkin tulee vastaan liukuportaiden vetokyky eikä raiteiden. Eikä siellä tunnelissa niitä junia tuhatmäärin ole. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä niitä on siellä kerralla vain kaksi yhteen suuntaan, kaksi toiseen.

Ja jos puhutaan normaalista toiminnasta, saattaa olla, että kaukojunien pidemmän pysähdyksen takia kaksi lisälaituria asemalle onkin tarpeen. Niinhän sanoin jo aiemmin. Ei kuitenkaan monien kilometrien ohitusraiteille.




> Sellaisissakin tapauksissa että jokin juna on esim jämähtänyt kokonaan kiskoille ja sulkee toisen raiteen kokonaan keskellä merenalaista tunnelia pitkäksi aikaa, niin perässä tulevat junat saadaan nopeammin ulos tunnelista joko ajamalla ne määränpäähän tai peruuttamalla ne lähtöpaikan suuntaan ja 2-kertaisella nopeudella jos on tupamäärä raiteita määränpäässä helpottamassa purkua.


Kuten jo edellä sanoin, ei se näin junilla mene. Tunneli ei voi junia nopeammin ulos sieltä syöttää kuin mitä kaksi raidetta pystyy. Raiteiden lisääminen tunnelin päähän ei auta, paitsi jos se juna sattuu jämähtämään tälle neliraiteiselle osuudelle. Mutta silloinhan pitäisi samalla perusteella neliraiteistaa koko tunneli, koska eivät ne kilometrit tunnelin päässä ole mitenkään sen erityisempiä kuin mitkään muutkaan kilometrit.




> On tietenkin mahdollista sellaisessa poikkeustilanteessa ajaa ne junat mahdollisimman joutuisasti Pasilaan, jossa on monia raiteita, ja olla pysähtymättä keskustassa, mutta se taas johtaa muihin ongelmiin. Eikä se Pasilankaan kapasiteetti aivan loputon ole.


On todellakin. Mihin ongelmiin se sitten muka johtaa? Ja mihin se Pasilan kapasiteetti loppuu näillä junamäärillä? Ja mitä hyötyä edelleenkään niistä kahdesta lisäraiteesta Helsingin ja Pasilan välille on tässä? Jos se juna pysähtyy keskustassa, pitää sen pysähtyä Pasilassakin. Millä tavoin auttaa, että näiden kahden aseman välillä on kaksi raidetta lisää?




> En siis kirjoita mistään katastrofeista vaan sellaisista tilanteista mitä VR:llä sattuu tuon tuosta ja ainakin Helsingin päässä johtaa usein odottamiseen ja ketjureaktio-tilanteisiin koska "vapaita raiteita" joutuu aina odottamaan.


Jos et kirjoita katastrofeista, millä sitten perustelet satojen miljoonien eurojen tunneleita siihen, että ei jouduttaisi tunnelissa odottamaan muutamia minuutteja silloin tällöin? Samalla perusteellahan koko Helsingin metrokin pitäisi neliraiteistaa. Siellähän sattuu myös tämän tästä tilanteita, jossa joudutaan tunnelissa odottamaan.

Edelleenkään en näe mitään perusteita, millä ehdottamasi lisäraiteet Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä a) ehkäisisivät lieviä häiriöitä kustannuksensa verran, b) auttaisivat onnettomuustilanteissa tai c) nopeuttaisivat liikennettä ylipäätään millään tavoin. Kapasiteettia voidaan raiteilla lisätä vain lisäämällä sitä pullonkauloihin. Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ei sellaista tunneliin johtavilla kahdella raiteella ole, joten kapasiteetin lisäys sille välille on täysin hukkaan heitettyä.

----------


## Compact

Olen ymmärtänyt, että mahdolliset tunnelin suut voisivat olla vain Vuosaaressa (pelkkä tavaraliikenne) tai Kirkkonummella. Eivätkö matkustajajunat menetä aika tavalla nopeusetua kun ajetaan ensin vanhaa rantarataa Kirkkonummelle (120 km/t-rataa) ja sitten vasta käännytään Porkkalassa meren alitukseen kohti Paldiskia ja sieltä jatketaan sikäläistä vanhaa rataa pitkin kohti lopullista määränpäätä Baltijaamaa. Taitaa ahvenanmaalaisten Eckerön linjakin olla nopeampi?

----------


## hmikko

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että mahdolliset tunnelin suut voisivat olla vain Vuosaaressa (pelkkä tavaraliikenne) tai Kirkkonummella. Eivätkö matkustajajunat menetä aika tavalla nopeusetua kun ajetaan ensin vanhaa rantarataa Kirkkonummelle (120 km/t-rataa) ja sitten vasta käännytään Porkkalassa meren alitukseen kohti Paldiskia ja sieltä jatketaan sikäläistä vanhaa rataa pitkin kohti lopullista määränpäätä Baltijaamaa. Taitaa ahvenanmaalaisten Eckerön linjakin olla nopeampi?


Nopeuden lisäksi on sitten vielä ketjussa useasti mainittu lentokenttäyhteys. Kirkkonummi/Vuosaari-vaihtoehdoissa se menee hankalaksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että mahdolliset tunnelin suut voisivat olla vain Vuosaaressa (pelkkä tavaraliikenne) tai Kirkkonummella.


Ei minun mielestäni taas Helsingin keskustasta menevä tunneli ole missään vaiheessa poissuljettu. Kirkkonummea on kyllä esitetty vaihtoehtona, koska sieltä itse tunnelin pituus olisi kaikkein lyhin. Mutta nopein reitti se ei enää olisikaan. Joskin rantaradan nopeustasoa luulisi pystyvän nostamaan siinäkin tapauksessa.

----------


## Compact

> Ei minun mielestäni taas Helsingin keskustasta menevä tunneli ole missään vaiheessa poissuljettu.


No kyllä Helsingin keskustasta menevä tunneli on poissuljettu täysin 100 %.

Jos olet sitä mieltä että ei, niin laita siitä ihmeessä vinkki/linkki meille muillekin. Tietää sitten Suomen valtiokin lukea siitä rakennusvihjeet.

Virossa on ihan sama juttu. Jos sinulla on parempaa tietoa Paldiskin kohdalle ajatellun maahantulon jostain Tallinnaan nähden läheisemmästä nousupaikasta, niin tietoa vaan foorumille. Paldiski vastaa "Itämeren" tuolla puolen samaa kuin Porkkala Suomessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No kyllä Helsingin keskustasta menevä tunneli on poissuljettu täysin 100 %.


Mihin perustuen, kun kerran päätöstä linjauksesta ei ole eikä edes kunnon selvityksiä ole vielä tehty?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että mahdolliset tunnelin suut voisivat olla vain Vuosaaressa (pelkkä tavaraliikenne) tai Kirkkonummella. Eivätkö matkustajajunat menetä aika tavalla nopeusetua kun ajetaan ensin vanhaa rantarataa Kirkkonummelle (120 km/t-rataa) ja sitten vasta käännytään Porkkalassa meren alitukseen kohti Paldiskia ja sieltä jatketaan sikäläistä vanhaa rataa pitkin kohti lopullista määränpäätä Baltijaamaa. Taitaa ahvenanmaalaisten Eckerön linjakin olla nopeampi?


Miksi Paldiski? Porkkaalaa vastapäätä lähin paikkka Virossa jossa tunneli vois nousta maan pinnalle on Naissaar. Jos sen Virossa pitäisi olla Paldiski niin silloin Suomessa sen pitäisi lähteä Hangosta. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:29 ----------




> Jos et kirjoita katastrofeista, millä sitten perustelet satojen miljoonien eurojen tunneleita siihen, että ei jouduttaisi tunnelissa odottamaan muutamia minuutteja silloin tällöin? Samalla perusteellahan koko Helsingin metrokin pitäisi neliraiteistaa. Siellähän sattuu myös tämän tästä tilanteita, jossa joudutaan tunnelissa odottamaan.


Siksi että pari kolme kilometriä kaksoisraidetta tunnelissa ei maksa monta sataa milliä. (vrt länsimetro = 14 km, 8 asemaa ja 800 milliä. Karkeasti raidemäärän tuplaaminen maksaisi alle 100 milliä, ja itse lisäksi mainitsit että tarvitaan muutenkin yhteensä 4 laituria. Jos tarkoitus on varmistaa että tunneli  se pystyy hoitamaan moitteettomasti sekä lähi- kauko että tavaraliikennettä,  niin pikkurahasta on kyse. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> No kyllä Helsingin keskustasta menevä tunneli on poissuljettu täysin 100 %.
> 
> Jos olet sitä mieltä että ei, niin laita siitä ihmeessä vinkki/linkki meille muillekin. Tietää sitten Suomen valtiokin lukea siitä rakennusvihjeet.
> 
> Virossa on ihan sama juttu. Jos sinulla on parempaa tietoa Paldiskin kohdalle ajatellun maahantulon jostain Tallinnaan nähden läheisemmästä nousupaikasta, niin tietoa vaan foorumille. Paldiski vastaa "Itämeren" tuolla puolen samaa kuin Porkkala Suomessa.


Tämä tuli nyt kyllä täysin yllätyksenä ja pyytämättä. Mutta jos näin tosiaan on, niin koko tunnelihankkeelta putoaa pohja pois.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä tuli nyt kyllä täysin yllätyksenä ja pyytämättä. Mutta jos näin tosiaan on, niin koko tunnelihankkeelta putoaa pohja pois.


Onko sillä kaasuputkella jotain tekemistä sen kanssa? Vai onko Pajunen suunnitellut Helsingin keskustan alle jotain muuta jättimäistä luolaa jonka takia sinne ei tunnelia saa? No miltä kuulostaisi silta Helsingistä Tallinnaan? Sillan pilarit voisivat toimia samalla tuulivoimaloina!  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Eurotunnelissa sukkulajunat menevät vain 30 minuutin välein ja lisäksi tunneli on vähän lyhyempi. Eurostar-junia ei mene kuin ruuhkassa puolen tunnin välein, joten noihin sukkuloiden välisiin puolituntisiin se rahtijuna sitten mahtunee.


Ratkaisevampaa vielä lienee, että tunnelissa on kaikelle liikenteelle 120 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Näin oli ainakin vielä jokin vuosi sitten. Ainoat tavarajunat sukkulajunien ohella ovat DB Schenker (UK):n ja Europorten junat, joissa kulkee tavaraa Britanniasta lähinnä Italiaan (DB) ja Ranskaan (Europorte) ja takaisin. Vetokalustona tyypin 92 sähköveturit, turvallisuussyistä sandwich-periaatteella, siis yksi molemmissa päissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ratkaisevampaa vielä lienee, että tunnelissa on kaikelle liikenteelle 120 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Näin oli ainakin vielä jokin vuosi sitten. Ainoat tavarajunat sukkulajunien ohella ovat DB Schenker (UK):n junat, joissa kulkee tavaraa Britanniasta lähinnä Italiaan ja takaisin. Vetokalustona tyypin 92 sähköveturit, turvallisuussyistä sandwich-periaatteella, siis yksi molemmissa päissä.


Silloinhan nopeuseroa tavara ja henkilöjunien välillä ei käytännössä olisi. 

Muuten aika kiinnostavaa että miksi vain Italiaan kannattaa ajaa tavarajunia Britanniasta mutta ei sitten muualle? Onko brittien himo pastan ja tomaattikastikeen perään niin raju vai mitä niissä vaunuissa oikein kulkee? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ratkaisevampaa vielä lienee, että tunnelissa on kaikelle liikenteelle 120 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Näin oli ainakin vielä jokin vuosi sitten.


Kyllä ainakin Wikipedian mukaan se on 160 km/h. Itsekin olen tässä uskomuksessa elänyt.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:22 ----------




> No kyllä Helsingin keskustasta menevä tunneli on poissuljettu täysin 100 %.
> 
> Jos olet sitä mieltä että ei, niin laita siitä ihmeessä vinkki/linkki meille muillekin.


No laittaisit nyt sinäkin lähteen tuolle. Eikä tässä nyt puhuta mistään sellaisesta, että tunnelin suuaukko tulisi Kaivopuistoon. Totta kai tunneli sukeltaisi syvälle jo ennen Pasilaa tai viimeistään Pasilan kohdalla. Jos Lentorata rakennetaan (kuten tunnelia ennen välttämättä tehtäneenkin), voi se Viron tunneli kulkea siinä samassa putkessa koko ajan. Mutta mikä muka estäisi sen, ettei tunneli voisi kulkea Helsingin keskustan ali?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos ero on luokkaa 120-160 niin pitäisi olla hallinnassa. Lahden oikoradalla kulkee pönttöjunia 80 km/h nopeudella ja pendolinoja 220 km/h eikä liikenne puuroudu. Pituutta oikoradalla on suurinpiirten saman verran kuin mitä Suomenlahden tunnelilla olisi pisimmässä vaihtoehdossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ero on luokkaa 120-160 niin pitäisi olla hallinnassa. Lahden oikoradalla kulkee pönttöjunia 80 km/h nopeudella ja pendolinoja 220 km/h eikä liikenne puuroudu.


Mutta Lahden oikoradalla ei ole 20 minuutin vuoroväliä. Et voi nopeuskaulan tarvetta laskematta vain yksioikoisesti todeta, ettei liikenne puuroudu. Sitä paitsi Lahden oikoradalla on tavarajunille väistöraiteet, ja taajamajunatkin voivat väistää Mäntsälän ja Haarajoen asemilla. Tunneliin sellaisten rakentaminen olisi hyvin kallista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Lahden oikoradalla ei ole 20 minuutin vuoroväliä. Et voi nopeuskaulan tarvetta laskematta vain yksioikoisesti todeta, ettei liikenne puuroudu. Sitä paitsi Lahden oikoradalla on tavarajunille väistöraiteet, ja taajamajunatkin voivat väistää Mäntsälän ja Haarajoen asemilla. Tunneliin sellaisten rakentaminen olisi hyvin kallista.


Tallinnan tunnelissa tuskin tarvitaan paikallisjunille tiheämpää vuoroväliä kuin 30 min, muutoin kuin työmatkaruuhkan aikaan klo 0700-0900 ja 1500-1800. Pönttöjunia, ainakaan jos on myrkkyjä tai palavia nesteitä, ehkä turvallisuussyistä ei muutenkaan ajettaisi tunnelissa, ainakaan päiväsaikaan. Osaako kukaan sanoa ajetaanko sellaisia Englannin kanaalissa ja muissa hyvin pitkissä tunneleissa  ylipäänsä ja millaisin ehdoin? Muut tavarajunat taitavat sitten kulkeakin 100-120 km/h. Väistöraiteita voi rakentaa Naissaarelle jos rata nousee siellä maan pintaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tallinnan tunnelissa tuskin tarvitaan paikallisjunille tiheämpää vuoroväliä kuin 30 min


No ei se ainakaan niillä matkustajamäärillä riitä, joita sinä olet tunnelin kannattavuuteen vaatinut.

----------


## JE

> Kyllä ainakin Wikipedian mukaan se on 160 km/h. Itsekin olen tässä uskomuksessa elänyt.


Löysin toisenkin lähteen joka väittää samaa (kuitenkin ainoastaan Eurostar-junia koskien), eli kaikesta päätellen 120 km/h oli väärä tieto, josta pahoitteluni.

Rainerin kysymykseen: en tiedä, miksi tavaraa kulkee juuri Italian suuntaan. Se on joka tapauksessa ollut vallitseva asiaintila jo pitemmän aikaa. Tunneliyhtiön tytäryhtiö Europorte liikennöi nykyisin sukkulajunien ohella myös tavanomaisia tavarajunia tunnelissa, ja ajan myötä tavaramäärät kenties kasvavat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No ei se ainakaan niillä matkustajamäärillä riitä, joita sinä olet tunnelin kannattavuuteen vaatinut.


Kyllä riittää jos junat ovat riittävän tilavia. Vähän nykyisiä IC-vaunuja vaatimattomammin sisustettuun 2-kerrosvaunuun mahtuu pyöreästi 150 istumaan. Jos junassa on 10 sellaista niin 2-tuntisen työmatkaruuhkan aikana saa niillä, jos vuoroväli on 10 min, 18000 henkeä kumpaankin suuntaan liikuteltua. Työmatkaruuhkia on kahdesti päivässä, joten päästään 36000 matkustajaan/suunta jo niiden osalta. 

Muina vuorokaudenaikoina, jos vuoroväli on 30 min, saadaan lähtöjä mahtumaan n 20, mutta kuvitelisin että 12 riittää. Eli se tekisi 18000 vielä ruuhakajunien lisäksi. Eli yhteensä 3 x 18000 = 54000 matkustajaa /suunta ja päivä, 108000 matkustajaa kun molemmat suunnat otetaan huomioon. 

Se alkaisi olla  jo nykyisen metron luokkaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tallinnan tunnelissa tuskin tarvitaan paikallisjunille tiheämpää vuoroväliä kuin 30 min, muutoin kuin työmatkaruuhkan aikaan klo 0700-0900 ja 1500-1800.


Tunnelista tuskin muodostuu kovin suosittua, jos vuoroväli on suurimman osan päivästä puoli tuntia. Se ei ole vielä hyvää palvelutasoa. Todellisen kaksoiskaupungin syntyminen edellyttää muutakin kuin matkustusta aamulla töihin ja illalla takaisin. Ei niitä 100 000 pendelöijää synny, jolleivät kaupungit ole todellisessa yhteydessä toisiinsa.

Edelleenkään tälle neliraiteiselle osuudelle ei ole mitään perusteita. Varsinkin, jos sen käyttö mielestäsi rajoittuisi vain lyhyeen ruuhka-aikaan, jolloin tunnelissa liikennöi peräti kuusi samanlaista junaa samalla nopeudella. Puolen tunnin vuoroväleillähän siinä on vielä vähemmän järkeä. Pasilasta pohjoiseen ja Helsingistä etelään ei ole ratakapasiteettia, joka voisi niellä sen suuremman määrän junia, jota varten tuo neliraiteisuus rakennetaan. Se osuus ei siis pura yhtään sumppua, se korkeintaan siirtää sitä eteenpäin muutamalla kilometrillä. Matka-ajan nopeutusta ei synny, jos junat jonottavat vähän eri paikassa.

Eikä tuon neliraiteisen osuuden kannattavuusarviointiin vaikuta millään tavoin se, kuinka monta miljardia ollaan tunneliin sijoitettu. Merkitystä on ainoastaan sillä, tuoko siihen käytetty summa riittävästi hyötyjä takaisin. Mutta koska hyödyt ovat lähes olemattomat, ei investointi voi kannattaa. On sen hinta kuitenkin joka tapauksessa vähintään 100 miljoonaa euroa, mikä voidaan päätellä nykyisten ratatunnelien hinnasta. Mutta koska tuskin selvitään vain muutamalla kilometrillä suoraa tunnelia, hinta tuskin on niin vähän. Ehdotat kuitenkin hanketta, joka sisältää ratatunnelia saman verran kuin puolet Pisarasta. Pisaralla on kuitenkin mittavat hyödyt, ja toisaalta sinun arviointiperusteilla sekin kannattaisi neliraiteistaa.

Ja jos ne väistöraiteet kerran voi rakentaa halvalla maan pinnalle Naissaareen, miksi ne pitäisi upottaa Helsingin alle? Enkä kyllä usko, että tunneli voisi siinä maan pinnalle tulla, vaikka sen kautta ajotunneleiden takia pitäisikin kulkea (en tiedä pitääkö edes). Eikä siltikään se väistöraide välttämättä olisi tavaraliikenteen liikennöimisen kannalta hyvässä paikassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:02 ----------

Ai niin, vielä lisäys: Jos Rainer pidät 7 miljardia euroa luotettavana kustannusarviona tunnelille, mikä tekee nauhakilometrikustannukseksi n. 90 miljoonaa euroa, miksi nämä tunnelikilometrit Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisivat kuitenkin merkittävästi halvempia?

----------


## 339-DF

Tunnelin suuaukon sijoittaminen on asia, josta ei minusta tarvitse vielä kantaa minkäänlaista murhetta. Vaikka nyt joku virasto olisikin sitä mieltä, että ainoa mahdollinen paikka on jossain Kirkkonummella, niin kyllä sille suuaukolle järkevä paikka löytyy sitten, kun asia on oikeasti ajankohtainen.

Hankkeelle ei tule paljon lisähintaa siitä, että mennään vaikkapa Pasilaan asti tunnelissa. Ja siellähän odottaakin jo kaukojunatunneli lentokentälle asti, eli ei kun sinne vaan. Pitää vaan suunnitella se lentorata niin, että sinne tehdään samantien neljän raiteen levyinen tunneli taikka varaukset laajentamiseen.

Tallinnan päässä sama juttu. En tiedä Tallinnan kaavoituksesta hölkäsen pöläystä, mutta kyllä sinne kaupungin alle yksi ratatunneli mahtuu sitten kun sen aika on.

Pitäisin muuten kovasti jo kauan sitten esille tuomastani ajatuksesta, jossa ratayhteys tehtäisiin myös Helsingin ja Tallinnan lentoasemien välille. Tämä loisi paitsi kaksoiskaupungin myös toimivan kaksoislentokentän, joka mahdollistaisi lentokenttien houkuttelevan profiloinnin. Esim. niin, että Ülemistestä tulisi halpalentoyhtiöiden käyttämä kenttä (+ muutama reittilento sellaisiin kohteisiin, joihin on Virosta riittävästi point-to-point -kysyntää) ja Seutulasta pääkenttä, jonne lennettäisiin eri mantereilta ja eri puolilta Eurooppaa.

Jos matka-aika Seutulasta Tallinnaan taikka Ülemistestä Helsinkiin on esim. 45 min, niin se on erittäin kilpailukykyinen aika, kun lähdetään vertaamaan matka-aikoja eurooppalaisilta lentoasemilta kaupungin keskustaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ai niin, vielä lisäys: Jos Rainer pidät 7 miljardia euroa luotettavana kustannusarviona tunnelille, mikä tekee nauhakilometrikustannukseksi n. 90 miljoonaa euroa, miksi nämä tunnelikilometrit Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisivat kuitenkin merkittävästi halvempia?


Tämä on muuten hyvä huomio. Mihinkähän perustuu arvio siitä, että tämä tunneli maksaisi 90 M/km kun 2-raiteinen ratatunneli muualla pk-seudulla maksaa noin 30 M/km. Siis vain ratatunneli, asemat on sitten erikseen.

Käytännössä Marjarataa ja Espoon metroa tehdään kahtena 1-raiteisena tunnelina. Tallinnan tunnelin tulee pituutensa vuoksi olla Kanaalitunnelin tapaan 3-reikäinen: 2 ratatunnelia ja evakuointi-/huoltotunneli. Joten kohtuullinen hinta olisi 45 M/km, jolloin hinta sisältää jo raiteen myös kolmannessa reiässä. Näin arvioiden kokonaishinta olisi 3,5 miljardia, johon suhteessa 2 asemaa ei lukua hirvittävästi muuta.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Marjarataa


Hankkeen ja tulevan radan nimi on Kehärata. Hankkeen nimenä joskus alkuaikoina oli kylläkin Marjarata, mutta se ei ole ollut sitä aikoihin. Voi olla, etteivät aivan kaikki - etenkään vähemmän kehittämishankkeiden historiaa tuntevat - tiedä, mihin Marjarata-nimiyksellä viitataan.

Uskon kuitenkin Alun varsin varsin asiantuntevana tietävän nykyisenkin nimityksen, mutta haluaa käyttää vanhaa nimitystä eräänlaisena kannanottona.  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä on muuten hyvä huomio. Mihinkähän perustuu arvio siitä, että tämä tunneli maksaisi 90 M/km kun 2-raiteinen ratatunneli muualla pk-seudulla maksaa noin 30 M/km. Siis vain ratatunneli, asemat on sitten erikseen.


Suomessa kaikkiin liikennehankkeisiin kuuluu halutaanko hanketta ylipäänsä, kuka hanketta haluaa -kerroin, jolla realistista kustannusarviota rukataan haluttuun suuntaan. Metrohankkeiden kerroin on tunnetusti 0,5. En olisi yllättynyt, jos Tallinnan tunnelin kerroin olisi lähempänä puoltatoista. Se ei yksinkertaisesti ole oikeiden tahojen intresseissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on muuten hyvä huomio. Mihinkähän perustuu arvio siitä, että tämä tunneli maksaisi 90 M/km kun 2-raiteinen ratatunneli muualla pk-seudulla maksaa noin 30 M/km. Siis vain ratatunneli, asemat on sitten erikseen.


Ilmeisesti rakentaminen meren alla, kun matka on pitkä,  on yleisesti niin hankalaa, että se lisää kustannuksia. Kaikki kiviaines on kuljetettava pois tunnelin päistä kun työmaan aikaisia huoltoaukkoja ei voi tehdä jne. Sitten turvallisuusviritysten on oltava vielä järeämpää luokkaa kuin metrossa, mahdollisesti joudutaan joitakin kasuunisaaria rakentamaan keskelle merta hätäpoistumista ja tuuletusta varten jne. Yleisesti ottaen näin pitkiä merenalaisia tunneleita ei ole tehty missään maailmassa joten on oletettavaa että urakoitsijat pistäisivät vähän lisähintaa töiden sisältämien riskien takia. Tällaisessa hankkeessa ei voi käyttää mitään halpatyövoimaa myöskään vaan on käytettävä parhaimpia ammattilaisia. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:46 ----------




> Tunnelista tuskin muodostuu kovin suosittua, jos vuoroväli on suurimman osan päivästä puoli tuntia. Se ei ole vielä hyvää palvelutasoa. Todellisen kaksoiskaupungin syntyminen edellyttää muutakin kuin matkustusta aamulla töihin ja illalla takaisin. Ei niitä 100 000 pendelöijää synny, jolleivät kaupungit ole todellisessa yhteydessä toisiinsa.


Ihmisiä pendelöi Tampereeltakin Helsinkin vaikka junia kulkee vain puolen tunnin-tunnin välein. Tai Riihimäeltä, Hämeeninnasta tai Lahdesta. Tallinna on se verran isompi kuin Lahti ja Tampere että kyllä kulkijoita riittää. Ruuhkajunat kulkisivat 10 minutin välein että aika hätähousu täytyy olla jos ei sellainen riitä. 

Sitäpaitsi tunneliin pitää saada mahtumaan kulkemaan myös autojunat. Jos niitä menee 2/tunti ja muita 2/tunti niin kapasiteetti on ympäri päivän niin kovassa käytössä että väistö- /purkuraiteita tarvitaan kummassakin päässä ja mahdollisesti Naissaaressakin. 

Nyt tulet varmasti väittämään että autojunia ei tulla tavitsemaan koska autot voivat mennä autolautalla kuten nytkin. No niinhän ne tietysti voisivat mutta mitä ihmeen hyötyä rautatietunnelista sitten olisi jos se olisi vain matkustajalikennettä varten? Autojen kuljettamisella tunneliyhtiö tienaisi riihikuivaa rahaakin, että matkustakjaliput voitaisiin pitää kohtuuhintaisina. Kyllä sen tunnelin rakentamiseen on kansantaloudeliset perusteet vasta jos se korvaa nykyisen tiheän autolauttaliikenteen. Ja on ympäristöhyötyjäkin koska autolautat myös saastuttavat. Tavoitteen pitää olla se että tunnelin ollessa käytössä Helsingin (Vuosaaren) ja Tallinnan välillä kulkee yksi ainoa lautta 1 tai 2 edestakaista vuoroa ns vaarallisia tavaroita varten.

Jos tunnelin tarkoitus on toimia vain työmatka- ja asiointiliikennettä varten kaupunkien välillä niin silloin kannattaisi rakentaa tavallinen metro joka sukkuloi 5 minuutin välein, eikä mitään rautatietä olenkaan. Se voisi olla Helsingin keskustan-Pasilan-lentokentän metrolinjan jatke etelään. Kyllä metrojunakin sadaan kulkemaan 120-160 km/h  jos tarvitaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Gotthard Base Tunnelin, jonka varsinainen tunneli on pituudeltaan 57 km kustannusarvio on noin 9,4 Mrd CHF eli 6,7 Mrd Euroa. Onkohan meren alla rakentaminen vaikeampaa kuin syvällä vuoriston sisässä?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Gotthard Base Tunnelin, jonka varsinainen tunneli on pituudeltaan 57 km kustannusarvio on noin 9,4 Mrd CHF eli 6,7 Mrd Euroa. Onkohan meren alla rakentaminen vaikeampaa kuin syvällä vuoriston sisässä?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel


Antaa joka tapauksessa jonkinlaisen referenssin. En kuvittelisi millään että Hki-Tallinan tunnelin rakentaminen olisi helpompaa. Merkillepanavaa on myös miten kauan Gotthardin tunnelin rakentaminen kestää, kaivaminen aloitettiin 2003 ja koko tunnelin arvioidaan valmistuvan 2017, eli 14 vuotta!

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos tunnelin tarkoitus on toimia vain työmatka- ja asiointiliikennettä varten kaupunkien välillä niin silloin kannattaisi rakentaa tavallinen metro joka sukkuloi 5 minuutin välein, eikä mitään rautatietä olenkaan. Se voisi olla Helsingin keskustan-Pasilan-lentokentän metrolinjan jatke etelään. Kyllä metrojunakin sadaan kulkemaan 120-160 km/h  jos tarvitaan.


Miten tämä "tavallinen metro" siis eroaisi "rautatiestä"? Meren alle tunneliin ei kannata kuitenkaan asemia pykätä, joten asemavälikin olisi sama. Kaluston puolesta? Eiköhän kaluston varustelutasonkin kannata riippua siitä, miten pitkää matkaa sillä ajetaan, eikä siitä, mikä liikennevälineen kaupallinen nimi on.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Gotthard Base Tunnelin, jonka varsinainen tunneli on pituudeltaan 57 km kustannusarvio on noin 9,4 Mrd CHF eli 6,7 Mrd Euroa.


En ole asiantuntija, mutta:

Gotthard Base Tunnel ei liene täysin vertailukelpoinen Tallsinki-tunnelin kanssa, sillä siinä käytettiin uutta louhintatekniikkaa ja -koneistoa, joka mahdollistaa helpot mutkat matkassa. Kallioperän vuoksi tämä kai oli välttämätöntä ja olen ymmärtänyt tekniikan olleen käytössä hyvin vähän ennen tätä. Tietääkseni Suomenlahden alla on sen verran hyvälaatuista kalliota, että suorakin tunneli saadaan louhittua, jolloin vanha tekniikka riittää hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Antaa joka tapauksessa jonkinlaisen referenssin. En kuvittelisi millään että Hki-Tallinan tunnelin rakentaminen olisi helpompaa. Merkillepanavaa on myös miten kauan Gotthardin tunnelin rakentaminen kestää, kaivaminen aloitettiin 2003 ja koko tunnelin arvioidaan valmistuvan 2017, eli 14 vuotta!


51 km Seikan Tunnelin rakentaminen kesti myös 17 vuotta (1971-1988)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seikan_Tunnel Tunneli maksoi ¥538.4M(1971-1988), nykyrahassa arviolta 6-9 Mrd euroa.

Kanaalitunneli (51km) kyllä saatiin rakennettua 7 vuodessa. Hintaa tuli vuoden 1985 hinnoissa 1985 £4650M. Eli nykyrahassa noin £10650M eli 12350M euroa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_Tunnel

Näiden esimerkkien perusteella on vaikea kuvitella, että Helsinki - Tallinna tunneli valmistuisi alle 100M euroa km hintaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten tämä "tavallinen metro" siis eroaisi "rautatiestä"? Meren alle tunneliin ei kannata kuitenkaan asemia pykätä, joten asemavälikin olisi sama. Kaluston puolesta? Eiköhän kaluston varustelutasonkin kannata riippua siitä, miten pitkää matkaa sillä ajetaan, eikä siitä, mikä liikennevälineen kaupallinen nimi on.


"Tavallisella metrolla" tarkoitan riisuttua mallia jossa ei ole muuta kuin paikallisliikennettä, eli ei kaukojunia, ei tavarajunia, ei autojunia, ja rata olisi Helsingin ja Tallinnan yhteinen  etelä-pohjoissuuntainen metrolinja, joka alkaa esim Tallinnan lentokentältä ja päättyy Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle, ja jolla olisi välissä useita asemia Helsingin ja Tallinnan keskustoissa. Rata ei olisi missään vaiheessa yhteyksissä valtioiden rataverkkoihin, tai korkeintaan joidenkin huoltoraiteiden osalta.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:48 ----------




> 51 km Seikan Tunnelin rakentaminen kesti myös 17 vuotta (1971-1988)


Eikö Seikan -tunnelissa sattunut myös jokin vahinko, että vettä tulvi sisään siirtäen sen käyttöönoton useilla vuosilla?

Merenalaisissa on aina isommat riskit kuin muissa. Kymmeniä kilsoja pitkän vedenalaisen tunnelin projektia ei voi palastella eri urakoitsijoiden kesken ja sillä tavalla saada urakoiden hintoja poljettuja, vaan päävastuu on annettava yhdelle, sen luokan toimittajalle jolla ei yleensä kilpailijoia edes ole. Tarjouksissa on siksi aikamoinen riskilisä mukana. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Tavallisella metrolla" tarkoitan riisuttua mallia jossa ei ole muuta kuin paikallisliikennettä, eli ei kaukojunia, ei tavarajunia, ei autojunia, ja rata olisi Helsingin ja Tallinnan yhteinen  etelä-pohjoissuuntainen metrolinja, joka alkaa esim Tallinnan lentokentältä ja päättyy Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle, ja jolla olisi välissä useita asemia Helsingin ja Tallinnan keskustoissa. Rata ei olisi missään vaiheessa yhteyksissä valtioiden rataverkkoihin, tai korkeintaan joidenkin huoltoraiteiden osalta.


En kannata tätä ajatusta. Jos julman kallis (tosin silti mahdollisesti yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava) tunneli tehdään, niin missään nimessä ei pidä mennä rajoittamaan sen käyttötarkoituksia.

Esimerkiksi kaukoliikenne Suomesta Eurooppaan olisi marginaalisen pieni osa tunnelin kuormitusta, mutta sillä olisi aivan valtavan suuri merkitys tavoitettavuudelle ympäri Suomea.

Myös suora Suomi-Tallinna -kaukojunaliikenne voisi olla hyvin merkityksellistä suurelle osalle Suomea.

En oikein ymmärrä miksi tunnelia varten haluttaisiin nimenomaan lähijunakalustoa (sellainenhan metrokin periaatteessa on) ja nimenomaan pakottaa mahdollisimman suuret matkustajajoukot vaihtamaan. Jos vaikka Tampereelta tulee Pendolino tai IC-juna ja jatkaa Tallinnaan, niin todennäköisesti suurin osa matkustajista poistuu Helsingissä. Samalla juna vapautuu Helsingistä kyytiin nousevien käyttöön. Ja ne jotka ovat jo kyydissä pääsevät perille vaihtamatta. Sopivalla aikataulutuksella on täysin mahdollista tehdä tällaisia heilureita. Samalla päästään eroon päärautatieaseman kapasiteettiongelmista. Se jos IC:ssä tai Pendolinossa on olevinaan liian kallista matkustaa on pelkkä tariffipoliittinen kysymys, ei luonnonlaki joiden mukaan suunnitellaan mikä liikenne tunnelissa sallitaan ja mikä ei.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En kannata tätä ajatusta. Jos julman kallis (tosin silti mahdollisesti yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava) tunneli tehdään, niin missään nimessä ei pidä mennä rajoittamaan sen käyttötarkoituksia.


En minäkään kannata mutta ehdotukseni oli vastaus niille kirjoittajille joiden mielestä tunnelin pitää olla säästösyistä mahdollisimman riisuttu jotta se palvelisi vain pendelöintiä muunlaisen junaliikenteen jäädessä tarpeettomana pois. 

Jos ei olla nin kranttuja niin kaikkein halvimmalla päästäisiin pyytämällä NordStream -maakaasuputkiyhtiötä laskemaan pari teräsputkea Suomenlahden poikki ja asentaa putkien sisään kiskot joita pitkin voisi liikutella sukkulamaisesti huvipuistojunan kokoisia kapselijunia. Happilaitteet ja kompressorit vain kapseliin ettei ilma lopu. 




> Esimerkiksi kaukoliikenne Suomesta Eurooppaan olisi marginaalisen pieni osa tunnelin kuormitusta, mutta sillä olisi aivan valtavan suuri merkitys tavoitettavuudelle ympäri Suomea.
> 
> Myös suora Suomi-Tallinna -kaukojunaliikenne voisi olla hyvin merkityksellistä suurelle osalle Suomea.


Nimenomaan. Minä taas laskisin että tunneli nousisi arvoon arvaamattomiin jos öljyn saatavuus heikkenee niin että se rajoittaa lentämistä tuntuvasti. Silloin voidaan myös ajatella että mitään ratoja lentokentillekän ei tarvitse rakentaa erikseen kun ei enää lennetä. Sellaisessa tilanteessa merenalaiseen tunnelirataan itää todella panostaa ja pihtailu raiteiden ta kapasiteetin osalta on pihtailua väärästä päästä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Samalla päästään eroon päärautatieaseman kapasiteettiongelmista.


No siitäkin, mutta tavoitteena pitäisi olla se, että maanpäällisistä raiteista päästään Töölönlahdella, Linnunlaulussa ja mahdollisesti osassa Pasilaakin kokonaan eroon. Jos Pisara toteutettaisiin samaan aikaan Tallinnantunnelin kanssa, näin voisi hyvin ollakin. Voi vain kuvitella, minkälaisia mahdollisuuksia tämä avaisi kaupunkisuunnittelulle.

----------


## hylje

Maanpäällisille raiteille ja asemalle on käyttöä jatkossakin. Niitä korvaavaa tunnelitekniikkaa reippaasti halvempaa lienee ratojen peittäminen betonikannella maisemoinnit mukaanlukien.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Maanpäällisille raiteille ja asemalle on käyttöä jatkossakin. Niitä korvaavaa tunnelitekniikkaa reippaasti halvempaa lienee ratojen peittäminen betonikannella maisemoinnit mukaanlukien.


Missähän tässä oli perustelu? Jos tosiaan lähiliikenne pannaan osin Pisaraan, osin Tallinnantunneliin ja kaukoliikenne kokonaan Tallinnantunneliin, miksi ratapiha Töölönlahdella pitäisi säilyttää? Maisemointi tarkoittaisi sitä, että nykyinen Rautatieasema olisi Töölönlahdelta katsoen maan alla. Rautatieasemalta katsoen taas Töölönlahden suuntaan näkyisi pimeä tunneliaukko. Kaupunkikuvallisten kysymysten ohella voisi miettiä ihan riihikuivaa rahaakin. Osa tunneli-investoinneista voitaisiin näet kattaa myymällä tontteja Töölönlahdelta ja Pasilasta. Alue on suuri, ja kun alaskin päin voi rakentaa, saatavat rahat voisivat kattaa 5-10 prosenttia koko tunneli-investoinnista, riippuen tietysti siitäkin, kuinka suuri osa alueesta haluttaisiin käyttää julkisiin rakennuksiin, esimerkiksi keskustakirjastoon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:44 ----------




> Nimenomaan. Minä taas laskisin että tunneli nousisi arvoon arvaamattomiin jos öljyn saatavuus heikkenee niin että se rajoittaa lentämistä tuntuvasti. Silloin voidaan myös ajatella että mitään ratoja lentokentillekän ei tarvitse rakentaa erikseen kun ei enää lennetä. Sellaisessa tilanteessa merenalaiseen tunnelirataan itää todella panostaa ja pihtailu raiteiden ta kapasiteetin osalta on pihtailua väärästä päästä.


Lentokoneiden osuus öljynkulutuksesta on mitätön. Lentoyhtiöiden kustannusrakenteessa polttoaine on todella vähäpätöinen menoerä. Ajatus siitä, että öljyn mahdollinen loppuminen lopettaa lentoliikenteen on todella naurettava. Olen jo edellä yrittänyt sanoa, että lentokoneet voivat lentää esimerkiksi maakaasulla tai sen johdannaisilla; ennen kuin maakaasu loppuu (jos loppuu) kolmensadan vuoden päästä, on varmasti keksitty tapa, jolla voidaan lentää vaikkapa vedyllä. Jospa siis keskittyisimme kehityskulkuihin, jotka mahdollisesti toteutuvat meidän elinaikanamme, kun pitkällä tähtäimellä olemme joka tapauksessa kaikki kuolleita.

----------


## hylje

> Missähän tässä oli perustelu? Jos tosiaan lähiliikenne pannaan osin Pisaraan, osin Tallinnantunneliin ja kaukoliikenne kokonaan Tallinnantunneliin, miksi ratapiha Töölönlahdella pitäisi säilyttää? Maisemointi tarkoittaisi sitä, että nykyinen Rautatieasema olisi Töölönlahdelta katsoen maan alla. Rautatieasemalta katsoen taas Töölönlahden suuntaan näkyisi pimeä tunneliaukko. Kaupunkikuvallisten kysymysten ohella voisi miettiä ihan riihikuivaa rahaakin. Osa tunneli-investoinneista voitaisiin näet kattaa myymällä tontteja Töölönlahdelta ja Pasilasta. Alue on suuri, ja kun alaskin päin voi rakentaa, saatavat rahat voisivat kattaa 5-10 prosenttia koko tunneli-investoinnista, riippuen tietysti siitäkin, kuinka suuri osa alueesta haluttaisiin käyttää julkisiin rakennuksiin, esimerkiksi keskustakirjastoon.


Rautatieasemalle menee jo nykytilassa paljon muutakin lähiliikennettä kuin Pisara. Lisäksi tulee se kaukoliikenne, joka ei mahdu tai jota ei haluta kuljettaa Tallinnantunneliin. Tunnelirakennelmien pitäisi olla nykyistä suunnitelmaa reippaasti (2-3x?) suurempia, jotta nykytilanne säilyy ilman nykyistä ratapihaa. Tulevaisuudessa tarve on vielä suurempi, mitä sitten tehtäisiin? Ajetaan bussilla?

Rahaa saadaan sitäpaitsi takaisin betonikannellakin. Siksihän se ikinä rakennettaisiin!

En pidä jugend-rautatieaseman ulkonäköä ja majestellisuutta tärkeänä ratapihalta katsottuna. Aseman sisällä tilanne on pahimmillaankin yhtä hyvä kuin tunneliasemassa, yleensä parempi aidon auringonvalon ansiosta. Kaiken lisäksi Töölönlahdelle voisi jopa nähdä! Yritäppä katsoa Töölönlahdelle maan alta. Maisemoitu kansi kun ei välttämättä tarkoita välttämättä tasoitettua ympäristöä radan reunoilla. Ulos voi ja kannattaa nähdä, kun ei olla maan alla.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Rautatieasemalle menee jo nykytilassa paljon muutakin lähiliikennettä kuin Pisara. Lisäksi tulee se kaukoliikenne, joka ei mahdu tai jota ei haluta kuljettaa Tallinnantunneliin. Tunnelirakennelmien pitäisi olla nykyistä suunnitelmaa reippaasti (2-3x?) suurempia, jotta nykytilanne säilyy ilman nykyistä ratapihaa. Tulevaisuudessa tarve on vielä suurempi, mitä sitten tehtäisiin? Ajetaan bussilla?
> 
> Rahaa saadaan sitäpaitsi takaisin betonikannellakin. Siksihän se ikinä rakennettaisiin!
> 
> En pidä jugend-rautatieaseman ulkonäköä ja majestellisuutta tärkeänä ratapihalta katsottuna. Aseman sisällä tilanne on pahimmillaankin yhtä hyvä kuin tunneliasemassa, yleensä parempi aidon auringonvalon ansiosta. Kaiken lisäksi Töölönlahdelle voisi jopa nähdä! Yritäppä katsoa Töölönlahdelle maan alta. Maisemoitu kansi kun ei välttämättä tarkoita välttämättä tasoitettua ympäristöä radan reunoilla. Ulos voi ja kannattaa nähdä, kun ei olla maan alla.


Betonikannelle rakentaminen on kallista ja teknisesti hankalaa. Lisäksi, kun rakentaminen aloitetaan noin kymmenen metrin korkeudesta, voi miettiä, miltä tämä ratkaisu näyttäisi kaupunkireliefin kannalta. Mitä maanalaiseen asemaan tulee, käsitykseni on, että laitureilla harvoin hengaillaan näkymien vuoksi.

Jos tosiaan olisi niin, etteivät kaikki junat millään mahtuisi Tallinnantunneliin ja Pisaraan, voi tietysti kysyä, mikseivät ne voisi jäädä Pasilaan. Minä ainakin haluaisin Töölönlahden, joka olisi aidosti kaupunkilaisten käytössä, ei junien ratapihana.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Jos tosiaan olisi niin, etteivät kaikki junat millään mahtuisi Tallinnantunneliin ja Pisaraan, voi tietysti kysyä, mikseivät ne voisi jäädä Pasilaan. Minä ainakin haluaisin Töölönlahden, joka olisi aidosti kaupunkilaisten käytössä, ei junien ratapihana.


Kyllä junalla täytyy päästä keskustaan asti. Jatkoyhteydet Pasilasta eivät ole tarpeeksi hyvät eikä Pasila tällä hetkellä käy mistään keskustan korvikkeesta. Olisi se oikeastaan aika noloa, jos vaikka Lappeenrannasta pääsisi suoraan vain Pasilaan saakka toimistotalojen keskelle ja parin kilometrin matkan takia täytyisi vaihtaa kulkupeliä. Länsimetron jälkeen varmaan täytyisi ensin mennä liityntäbussilla metroasemalle, josta metrolla Kamppiin, josta sitten Pisaraa pitkin Pasilaan, jossa sitten tulisi vielä yksi vaihto. Kaukojunia ei missään tapauksessa saa laittaa lähtemään Pasilasta. Lähijunatkin ovat metroon verrattuna rampoja siinä mielessä, että niillä on niin vähän asemia kantakaupungin alueella. Osa ihmisistä vielä pakotetaan käyttämään liityntäbussia juna-asemalle. Olisi aika surkeaa palvelua, jos vielä kyseiset juna jäisi Pasilaan, jossa sitten taas saisi vaihtaa kulkupeliä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Kyllä junalla täytyy päästä keskustaan asti. Jatkoyhteydet Pasilasta eivät ole tarpeeksi hyvät eikä Pasila tällä hetkellä käy mistään keskustan korvikkeesta. Olisi se oikeastaan aika noloa, jos vaikka Lappeenrannasta pääsisi suoraan vain Pasilaan saakka toimistotalojen keskelle ja parin kilometrin matkan takia täytyisi vaihtaa kulkupeliä. Länsimetron jälkeen varmaan täytyisi ensin mennä liityntäbussilla metroasemalle, josta metrolla Kamppiin, josta sitten Pisaraa pitkin Pasilaan, jossa sitten tulisi vielä yksi vaihto. Kaukojunia ei missään tapauksessa saa laittaa lähtemään Pasilasta. Lähijunatkin ovat metroon verrattuna rampoja siinä mielessä, että niillä on niin vähän asemia kantakaupungin alueella. Osa ihmisistä vielä pakotetaan käyttämään liityntäbussia juna-asemalle. Olisi aika surkeaa palvelua, jos vielä kyseiset juna jäisi Pasilaan, jossa sitten taas saisi vaihtaa kulkupeliä.


Argumentti on hieman samanlainen kuin se, että kyllä Musée d'Orsaynkin pitäisi olla vielä rautatiekäytössä.

Puhuin tilanteesta sellaisessa kontekstissa, jossa sekä Tallinnantunneli että Pisara rakennetaan. Näköjään YVA-dokumentissa lähdetään siitä, että kaupunkiratojen liikenne siirtyy kokonaisuudessaan Pisaraan, mikä vapauttaa kahdeksan laituria Rautatieasemalta muuhun käyttöön. Jos yhtälöön lisätään vielä Tallinnantunneli ja tunneli linjataan Rautatieaseman alitse, ei ole erityisempää syytä sille, miksi junia pitäisi edelleen seisottaa Suomen arvokkaimmalla tonttimaalla. Tässä kontekstissa tilanne on se, että vaikkeivät kaikki junat mahtuisikaan joko Pisaraan tai Tallinnantunneliin, loppuja ei kannattaisi enää ajaa Rautatieasemalle asti,  vaan ne jäisivät Pasilaan. Voi tietysti olla, että kaikki mahtuisivat jompaan kumpaan, mutta jos eivät, ei sekään merkitsisi maailmanloppua.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tekniikka&Talous lehdessä (7.5.2010) kerrotaan, että EU:n liikennekomissaari, virolainen Siim Kallas on sitä mieltä, että Viron rautateiden Venäjän liikenne loppuu ja rataverkon saa muuttaa 1435 mm:lle. Viron rautateiden pääjohtaja Kaido Simmerman on toista mieltä. Hänen mielestään Venäjän markkina on tärkeä tulevaisuudessakin ja on halvempaa rakentaa kahden raideleveyden vaunuja.

Lehden mukaan EU käyttää rahaa tutkiakseen Rail Baltican raideleveyden muuttamista 1435 mm:ksi. Simmermann ihmettelee, onko EU:lla liikaa rahaa kun se pohtii tällaista.

Muistutettakoon, että poliittisista syistä kaavailtiin Suomessakin raideleveyden muuttamista 1910-luvulla. Suunnitelmien ainoa konkreettinen tulos oli Hv2-veturisarjan 33 veturin tilaaminen muita kapeammalla aluskehyksellä, jotta veturit olisi helppo muuttaa 1435 mm:lle. Hankkeesta luovuttiin, koska suuremmasta raideleveydestä ja kuormaulottumasta katsottiin olevan enemmän hyötyä kuin yhteensopivuudesta eurooppalaiseen normaaliraiteeseen.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Muistutettakoon, että - - kaavailtiin Suomessakin raideleveyden muuttamista 1910-luvulla. - - Hankkeesta luovuttiin, koska suuremmasta raideleveydestä - -


Näinhän tehtiin Helsingin raitioteilläkin 1900-luvulla, kun oli aika uudistaa vajaan kymmenen vuotta vanha Kummerin sähköistämä yksiraiteinen hevosraitiotie kaksiraiteiseksi sähköraitiotieksi. Kun kaikki piti kuitenkin myllätä, niin pohdittiin vakavasti, että kannattaisiko raideleveyskin leventää samantien (1435 mm). Todettiin, että ei kannata.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Tekniikka&Talous lehdessä (7.5.2010) kerrotaan, että EU:n liikennekomissaari, virolainen Siim Kallas on sitä mieltä, että Viron rautateiden Venäjän liikenne loppuu ja rataverkon saa muuttaa 1435 mm:lle. Viron rautateiden pääjohtaja Kaido Simmerman on toista mieltä. Hänen mielestään Venäjän markkina on tärkeä tulevaisuudessakin ja on halvempaa rakentaa kahden raideleveyden vaunuja.
> 
> Lehden mukaan EU käyttää rahaa tutkiakseen Rail Baltican raideleveyden muuttamista 1435 mm:ksi. Simmermann ihmettelee, onko EU:lla liikaa rahaa kun se pohtii tällaista.


Olen yrittänyt saada selkoa siitä, mitä Rail Baltican kohdalla on oikein tapahtumassa. Epäonnistuin surkeasti. Ymmärsin sen verran, että jotain puuhastellaan mutta että kaikki Baltian maat ovat toistensa kurkuissa kiinni ja että virolaiset nahistelevat vielä keskenäänkin. Onkohan jollakulla tästä parempaa tietoa?

EDIT: Näköjään tilanne on se, että 1435 mm:n radasta tehdään selvitystä, joka valmistuu vuoden 2011 alussa. EU maksaa selvityksestä puolet.

----------


## late-

> EDIT: Näköjään tilanne on se, että 1435 mm:n radasta tehdään selvitystä, joka valmistuu vuoden 2011 alussa. EU maksaa selvityksestä puolet.


Koskeeko tämä nyt täysin uutta yhteyttä? Ymmärtääkseni tähän mennessä on ollut käynnissä nykyisen yhteyden parantaminen tasolle 120 km/h ja lisäksi on selvitetty sekä parantamista edelleen tasolle 160 km/h että mahdollista uutta linjausta käyttävää nopeaa yhteyttä, jolla voisi olla normaaliraideleveys. Kuvittelisin, ettei nytkään selvitettävänä ole nykyisen yhteyden raideleveyden muuttaminen, koska sen geometria tuskin on kovin kummoinen. Sen sijaan epäselvää on onko 160 km/h parannuksen kannattavuusarvioinnista jo saatu tuloksia ja onko nyt mahdollisesti halua ohittaa tämä vaihe kokonaan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Koskeeko tämä nyt täysin uutta yhteyttä? Ymmärtääkseni tähän mennessä on ollut käynnissä nykyisen yhteyden parantaminen tasolle 120 km/h ja lisäksi on selvitetty sekä parantamista edelleen tasolle 160 km/h että mahdollista uutta linjausta käyttävää nopeaa yhteyttä, jolla voisi olla normaaliraideleveys. Kuvittelisin, ettei nytkään selvitettävänä ole nykyisen yhteyden raideleveyden muuttaminen, koska sen geometria tuskin on kovin kummoinen. Sen sijaan epäselvää on onko 160 km/h parannuksen kannattavuusarvioinnista jo saatu tuloksia ja onko nyt mahdollisesti halua ohittaa tämä vaihe kokonaan.


Selvitys koskee 1435 mm:n raideyhteyttä, joten tulkitsisin, että siinä tähdätään etupäässä nopeaan henkilöliikenteeseen. Samalla kuitenkin Liettua näyttäisi olevan perusparantamassa vanhaa rataa aina Kaunasiin asti, tosin huippunopeudeksi mainittiin huikeat 90 km/h, mikä viittaisi siihen, että rataa käytettäisiin etupäässä tavaraliikenteeseen. Siksi kyselin, kun tilanne näyttää melko sekavalta...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Selvitys koskee 1435 mm:n raideyhteyttä, joten tulkitsisin, että siinä tähdätään etupäässä nopeaan henkilöliikenteeseen.


Mutta eikö tavoite ollut saada ensin järkevä henkilöliikenne edes Varsovaan saakka käyntiin nykyisellä radalla? Uusi ja nopea rata on sitten toinen vaihe.

Tallinnan tunnelin ja meidän kannalta tietenkin on merkittävää, millä raideleveydellä Tallinnasta lähdetään kohti Eurooppaa. Mutta muuten on aika selvää, että jos Rail-Balticalle rakennetaan nopean henkilöliikenteen rata, muulle Baltian maiden rautatieliikenteelle on yhdentekevää, mikä uuden radan raideleveys on. Sillä ei nopealla radalla tulisi kuitenkaan olemaan muuta liikennettä, jos radalla halutaan pitää tilaa kohtuullisen tiehyden nopealle henkilöliikenteelle.

Minusta on kuitenkin vaikea uskoa, että Rail-Balticalla tulisi koskaan olemaan niin paljon henkilöliikenteen kysyntää, että erillisen nopean henkilöliikenteen radan rakentaminen Keski-Euroopan tapaan olisi perusteltua. Yksi yöjunapari ei sellaista perustele, vaan junapareja tulisi olla ainakin 10 vuorokaudessa. Siksi arvioin, että Rail-Balticasta tulee kuitenkin sekaliikennerata, jolloin on tarkoituksenmukaista, että sen raideleveys on 1520 mm niiden maiden alueella, jossa kansallinen raideleveys on tämä. Raideleveysrajan ylittävät junat ovat sitten vaihtuvaleveyksisiä.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Minusta on kuitenkin vaikea uskoa, että Rail-Balticalla tulisi koskaan olemaan niin paljon henkilöliikenteen kysyntää, että erillisen nopean henkilöliikenteen radan rakentaminen Keski-Euroopan tapaan olisi perusteltua. Yksi yöjunapari ei sellaista perustele, vaan junapareja tulisi olla ainakin 10 vuorokaudessa. Siksi arvioin, että Rail-Balticasta tulee kuitenkin sekaliikennerata, jolloin on tarkoituksenmukaista, että sen raideleveys on 1520 mm niiden maiden alueella, jossa kansallinen raideleveys on tämä. Raideleveysrajan ylittävät junat ovat sitten vaihtuvaleveyksisiä.
> 
> Antero


Nopealle radalle ei ole kysyntää ennenkuin lentoliikenteestä tulee liian kallista. Helsinki ja Tallinna ovat liian kaukana keski-euroopasta ja Tallinna-Varsova välille tuskin löytyy tarpeeksi kysyntää. 

Minun mielestäni Rail Baltica kannattaisi rakentaa uuteen ratakäytävään 250 km/h sekaliikenneradaksi 1435 mm leveydellä Helsinkiin asti tai oikeammin johonkin Keravan seudulle (esim. lentokentän kautta). 

Baltian maihin sekä johonkin Vantaa-Kerava seudulle  tulisi rakentaa logistiikkakeskuksia, joissa rahti siirretään eurooppalaisen raideleveyden junista suoraan terminaaliin ja edelleen rekoilla tai kotimaisilla junilla eteenpäin. Samaan yhteyteen voi tehdä telinvaihtohallin/raidelveydenvaihtolaitteen, jolla voidaan vaihtaa raideleveyttä tarvittaessa. Suuri osa tavaravirroista liikkuu nykyään konteissa tai rekoissa, joten 1435mm raideleveys mahdollistaisi suorien kontti- tai rekkajunien ajamisen euroopasta suoraan terminaaleihin ilman raideleveyden tai telinvaihtoa. 

Raidelveydenvaihtolaitteiden ja telinvaihtohallien rakentaminen ei ole kallista, joten niitä kannattaa tehdä useampikin kuin yksi Liettuan ja Puolan rajalle. 1435 mm radalla saadaan paljon suurempi potentiaali radalle kun voidaan liikennöidä yleiseurooppalaisella kalustolla ilman rajoitteita sen sijaan että radalla olisi pakko käyttää erikoisia ratkaisuja vaunuissa kuten vaihtavaraideleveyksiset vaunut. Raidelveydenvaihdon mahdollistavat teliratkaisut ovat kalliita ja huoltoa vaativia, joten niitä ei paljon kannata rakentaa jos meinataan kustannustehokkaasti liikennöidä. 

Baltian maiden sekä Suomen välinen tavaraliikenne taas on senverran pientä ettei niiden takia kannata ajaa 1520 mm kalustolla. Suuret tavaravirrat suuntautuvat Keski-Eurooppaan. 

Samoin henkilöliikenne voidaan ajaa 1435mm raidelveydellä kun liikenne on InterCity tyyppistä suurien kaupunkien välistä liikennettä. Vaihto maan sisäiseen liikenteeseen suoritetaan suurien kaupunkien asemilla (Helsinki, Tallinna, Tarto, Riika, Vilna). Vaihto ei näin pitkillä matkoilla aiheuta suurta hidastusta ja kunnollisilla palveluilla vaihtokin on helppoa (tämän toteuttaminen Suomessa tosin voi olla hankalaa  :Biggrin:  ) 

Lisäksi Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä sukkuloisi paikallisliikennettä palvelevia pendelijunia.
Paikallisliikenteelle Keravalta Tallinnan lähiöihin tuskin on kovin suurta tarvetta, sama saadaan hoidettua vaihdolla molemmissa päissä. Helsinki-Kerava (120km/h 2km pysäkkiväleillä) ja Helsinki-Tallinna (200km/h, ei pysähdyksiä) väleillä kapasiteetti ja liikenteen luonne tulevat kuitenkin olemaan erilaisia, joten suorille junille tuskin saadaan kovin suurta tarvetta, jota ei vaihdolla voitaisi hoitaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Olen taipuvainen ajattelemaan tästä enemmän Anteron tapaan, että 1520 mm olisi järkevämpi, koska se integroituisi paremmin olemassaolevaan rataverkkoon. Kannattaisin vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoon investoimista. Tosin uskoisin, että jollakin aikavälillä siinä saattaa todella kulkea jopa kymmenkunta vuoroparia nopeita matkustajajunia vuorokaudessa. En kylläkään osaa sanoa kulkisivatko nuo mitenkään tasavälistetysti. Noin pitkillä matkoilla todennäköisesti jotkut tietyt käytännölliset lähtö- ja saapumisaikahaarukat muodostuisivat joka tapauksessa suositummiksi kuin muut, joten voi olla että lähdöt ja saapumiset pääosin klusteroituisivat joidenkin aikahaarukoiden sisään.

Mitä Timppak:n visioon tulee, niin kaipa senkin kanssa voisi elää, mutta voin sanoa, että jos rata toteutetaan 1435 mm raideleveydellä Keravalle asti niin sitten kyllä seuraava lobbauskohde olisi pidennys Tampereelle. Tuo voitaisiin toteuttaa kohtuullisen helposti säästöbudjetilla kiskottamalla nykyiseen ratakäytävään Tornion menetelmällä lomitettuna 1435 mm rata. Jos oletetaan että tuossa vaiheessa koko päärata Tampereelle asti on saatu kolmiraiteistettua, niin riittäisi varmaan että pääosin 1435 mm raideleveyttä tukisi yksi raide. Tuskin näitä eurojunia kuitenkaan ruuhkaksi asti liikennöisi Suomen sisäisellä rataverkolla. Mutta joka tapauksessa näkisin että tuota Euroopan-junaa kannattaisi ilman muuta jatkaa myös Helsingistä pohjoiseen. Se ei millään muotoa heikentäisi palvelua Euroopasta Helsinkiin vaan pelkästään parantaisi junan tavoitettavuutta Suomen päässä. Pakollinen vaihto ei ole hyvä. Toki tämä ongelma voitaisiin ratkaista vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustolla, mutta jos sellaista ei haluta hankkia, niin sitten varmaan tämä euroradan jatkaminen pohjoiseen noussee joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa lobbaajien agendalle.

----------


## hylje

Yhdistelmä 1520+1435 vaatii neljä raidetta, joka on pelkkää 1520mm ratauraa leveämpi. Junat ovat raiteiden limittäisen (ei sisäkkäisen) sijainnin vuoksi eri kohdissa, joka aiheuttaa ongelmia eri puolilla sijaitsevien laiturien kanssa: toisella puolella eurokaluston kuormaulottuma voi tulla vastaan, mutta toisella puolella se lähtee karkuun. Tietysti kaiken muun vaihdevirityksen lisäksi voi tehdä vielä limityksen puolenvaihtovaihteita ja kenties vielä kaksoislimityksiä tätä varten, tai sitten hienoja kävely- ja rahtisiltoja kauas jääville laitureille. Niin, se vaihdeviritys: suosittelen 4-raidevaihteiden rakenteen miettimistä, ihan jo yhden suunnan neliraideratkaisu riittänee.

Toimii mukavasti parin aseman pituiselle yhteiskäytölle kuten tunnelille, sillalle, kapeaan solaan, asemalle, mutta pidemmän päälle se ottaa päähän. Limittäiset raiteet Keravalta Tampereelle ovat varmasti pitkämielisimmänkin radanpitäjän murheenkryyni.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toimii mukavasti parin aseman pituiselle yhteiskäytölle kuten tunnelille, sillalle, kapeaan solaan, asemalle, mutta pidemmän päälle se ottaa päähän. Limittäiset raiteet Keravalta Tampereelle ovat varmasti pitkämielisimmänkin radanpitäjän murheenkryyni.


Joo, en sanonut että se olisi yksinkertainen juttu. Sanoin vaan että noussee agendalle.  :Wink: 

Voisihan sitä hivenen suuruudenhullusti vaatia samantien kokonaan uutta suurnopeusratalinjausta euroleveydellä niin ei tarvitsisi pähkäillä kiskojen keskinäistä sijoittelua...

Toinen vaihtoehto on, että mietitään vielä kertaalleen olisiko kuitenkin järkevintä, että ei rakenneta ainakaan Suomeen mitään eurorataa vaan päädytään sittenkin vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoon, olkoon puutteet sitten mitä hyvänsä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistutettakoon, että poliittisista syistä kaavailtiin Suomessakin raideleveyden muuttamista 1910-luvulla. Suunnitelmien ainoa konkreettinen tulos oli Hv2-veturisarjan 33 veturin tilaaminen muita kapeammalla aluskehyksellä, jotta veturit olisi helppo muuttaa 1435 mm:lle. Hankkeesta luovuttiin, koska suuremmasta raideleveydestä ja kuormaulottumasta katsottiin olevan enemmän hyötyä kuin yhteensopivuudesta eurooppalaiseen normaaliraiteeseen.


Onko näin?

Mun ymmärtääkseni raideleveyden muutostöihin olisi kyllä ryhdytty tosissaan 1930-40 -luvulla siinä vaiheessa kun muut Baltian maat olisivat ehtineet muuttaa omat ratansa, mutta 2. maailmansota tuli väliin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun ymmärtääkseni raideleveyden muutostöihin olisi kyllä ryhdytty tosissaan 1930-40 -luvulla siinä vaiheessa kun muut Baltian maat olisivat ehtineet muuttaa omat ratansa, mutta 2. maailmansota tuli väliin.


En tiedä mitään tällaisesta hankkeesta konkreettisesti. Jotkut poliitikot tai sotilaat ovat saattaneet miettiä tällaisia kuten mekin mietimme nyt eurorataa Suomeen. Mutta että mietintä olisi johtanut johonkin enempään kuin meidänkään pohdintamme, sellaisesta en mitään tiedä.

Toisen maailmansodan alla raideleveyden muuttaminen olisi ollut todella vaativa urakka. Mainittua 33:a Hv2-veturia lukuun ottamatta koko veturkalusto olisi vaatinut erittäin rankan remontin. Kaikki aluskehykset ja akselit olisi pitänyt uusia. Useissa tapauksissa myös kattilat, kun arina ei olisi mahtunut pyörien väliin. Karkeasti arvioiden olisi ollut investoitava ehkä noin puoleen veturikannan arvosta. Vanhimmat olisi tietenkin romutettu, joten käytännössä olisi investointirumbasta tullut vielä suurempi näiden korvausinvestointien vuoksi. Sodassa pärjäämisen kannalta tuskin olisi ollut kovin älykästä.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Kaikissa järjestelmissä on muutoskustannuksia. Muutoksia ei oikein kannata tehdä, kun rahat ovat jo pääomassa. Kaikki ei kuitenkaan ole pysyvää, ikuisinkin tekniikka kuluu ja uusiutuu ajan saatossa.

Ei kai se olisi ihan järjettömiä maksanut hankkia vaan vuosikymmenten saatossa kalustoa kapeana ja kohtuullisen helposti muutettavana mallina, vaikkapa saksalaisia lähestulkoon liukuhihnamallisia. Sitten vaikka kolmenkymmenen vuoden päästä muutamana kesänä ratoja ja kalustoa peruskorjaamaan kapeammaksi sopiva ratakokonaisuus kerrallaan, muutostyöpajat ja topparoikat siirtyen alueelta toiselle. 

Olisi kylläkin vaatinut visionäärejä parissa sukupolvessa, koska välittömät edut ovat kovin pienet ja muutostyöt silti kovin suuret. Mutta jo pian urakan jälkeen Suomi olisi osa yleiseurooppalaista junaverkkoa, Ruotsinlaivaankin pääsisi kätevästi vaikka yöjunalla. VR:n monopoli ei olisi yhtä itsestään selvä, kun yksityiset sijoittajat (sekä VR) saavat halvalla käyttöönsä käytettyjä vaunustoja uutta liikennettä ja vaihtelua tasoittamaan. Uusikin kalusto olisi helpompaa hankkia ja suomalainen vaunutehdas voi puolestaan helposti myydä erikoisvaunuja hyvään hintaan eurooppalaiselle kosmopoliitille. Suomalaiset erikoisolosuhteet kun voi ottaa huomioon myös vähemmän kokonaisvaltaisella tavalla, jos kustannuksilla on oikeasti väliä: VR:n voi haastaa ja osansa ottaa rahakkaasta tavara- ja matkustajaliikenteestä, jos käyttää mielikuvitusta lähes loppuunajettujen keskieurooppalaisten vaunujen korjauksessa.

Pelkästään teollisuuden kuljetusten hintaetu VR:n kilpailupaineen vuoksi voisi maksaa muutostyöt takaisin muutamassa vuosikymmenessä. Suomessa voisi olla paljon enemmän käyttökelpoisia raiteita ja terveempi metsäteollisuus, kun junalla pääsee halvemmalla ja siis useammalla yrityksellä on siihen varaa ja luottamus liikenteen onnistumisesta. Paikallisjunaliikenne kunnallisilla tai yksityisillä raiteilla voisi olla yhä ainakin Turun ja Tampereen hyötynä, kaupungit nykyistä väkirikkaampia liikenteen ansiosta.

Niputan liikenteen vapautumisen standardiraiteisiin, koska ei standardiraiteita koskaan hankittaisi ilman näkemystä standardoinnin eduista -- yhteensopivuudesta eli markkinoiden laajentamisesta. Toisaalta pelkkä kilpailijan syntymisen realistinen riski voisi siunata nykyistä kevytrakenteisemman, nopeamman ja joustavamman VR:n olemassaolon jo monta kymmentä vuotta sitten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä mitään tällaisesta hankkeesta konkreettisesti. Jotkut poliitikot tai sotilaat ovat saattaneet miettiä tällaisia kuten mekin mietimme nyt eurorataa Suomeen. Mutta että mietintä olisi johtanut johonkin enempään kuin meidänkään pohdintamme, sellaisesta en mitään tiedä.
> 
> Toisen maailmansodan alla raideleveyden muuttaminen olisi ollut todella vaativa urakka. Mainittua 33:a Hv2-veturia lukuun ottamatta koko veturkalusto olisi vaatinut erittäin rankan remontin. Kaikki aluskehykset ja akselit olisi pitänyt uusia. Useissa tapauksissa myös kattilat, kun arina ei olisi mahtunut pyörien väliin. Karkeasti arvioiden olisi ollut investoitava ehkä noin puoleen veturikannan arvosta. Vanhimmat olisi tietenkin romutettu, joten käytännössä olisi investointirumbasta tullut vielä suurempi näiden korvausinvestointien vuoksi. Sodassa pärjäämisen kannalta tuskin olisi ollut kovin älykästä.


Tarkoitin siis että VR:llä, kuten muutoinkin Suomessa varmaan, olisi 1920-30 luvulla ollut sellainenkin skenaario olemassa että mitään sellaista suursotaa johon Suomi ja Baltian maat joutuvat mukaan, ei syty. Neuvostoliiton kanssa käyty kaupa oli 1930-luvulla mitätöntä sodanjälkeiseen aikaan verrattuna, että sen takia ei olis kannattanut säilyttää Venäläinen raideleveys. Jos ei sota olisi sotkenut suunnitelmia niin mahdollinen raideleveydenmuutostyö olisi mahdollisesti toteutettu esim päärataosuuksien sähköistyksen yhteydessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Mutta eikö tavoite ollut saada ensin järkevä henkilöliikenne edes Varsovaan saakka käyntiin nykyisellä radalla? Uusi ja nopea rata on sitten toinen vaihe.
> 
> Tallinnan tunnelin ja meidän kannalta tietenkin on merkittävää, millä raideleveydellä Tallinnasta lähdetään kohti Eurooppaa. Mutta muuten on aika selvää, että jos Rail-Balticalle rakennetaan nopean henkilöliikenteen rata, muulle Baltian maiden rautatieliikenteelle on yhdentekevää, mikä uuden radan raideleveys on. Sillä ei nopealla radalla tulisi kuitenkaan olemaan muuta liikennettä, jos radalla halutaan pitää tilaa kohtuullisen tiehyden nopealle henkilöliikenteelle.
> 
> Minusta on kuitenkin vaikea uskoa, että Rail-Balticalla tulisi koskaan olemaan niin paljon henkilöliikenteen kysyntää, että erillisen nopean henkilöliikenteen radan rakentaminen Keski-Euroopan tapaan olisi perusteltua. Yksi yöjunapari ei sellaista perustele, vaan junapareja tulisi olla ainakin 10 vuorokaudessa. Siksi arvioin, että Rail-Balticasta tulee kuitenkin sekaliikennerata, jolloin on tarkoituksenmukaista, että sen raideleveys on 1520 mm niiden maiden alueella, jossa kansallinen raideleveys on tämä. Raideleveysrajan ylittävät junat ovat sitten vaihtuvaleveyksisiä.


Jaa-a. Olen yrittänyt lukea balttilaisia uutissaitteja Googlen kääntäjän voimin, ja lopputulos on, etten ole tullut juuri hullua hurskaammaksi. Tiedän, että Rail Baltica -vaihtoehtoja on ainakin kolme, ja kuvat löytyvät Pro Rail Baltica -feissariryhmästä. Lukemieni uutisten perusteella näyttäisi siltä, että Baltian maat ovat aika erimielisiä siitä, mitä pitäisi tehdä vai pitäisikö mitään. Mikäli tiedot pitävät paikkansa, näyttäisi siltä, että Liettua on päättänyt perusparantaa jo nyt 1520 mm:n rataa Puolaan. Tämä ei kuitenkaan liity oikein mitenkään itse Rail Balticaan, josta tehtävä selvitys valmistuu 2011 alussa. Sitten kai tiedämme enemmän?

Nykyisen radan linjaus kulkee Virossa Tarton kautta. Itse pitäisin parempana linjauksena sitä, että rata linjattaisiin uudelleen Pärnun kautta. Reitti on lyhyempi, ja Pärnulla on kuitenkin melkoinen potentiaali lomakohteena. Uusi linjaus herättäisikin kysymyksen siitä, mikä raideleveys sitten olisi. Poliittisista syistä veikkaan, että baltit päätyvät euroleveyteen. Kuten taisin jossain sanoakin, vanhaa 1520 mm:n rataa voisi sitten käyttää tavarakuljetuksiin ja jossain määrin henkilöliikenteeseenkin, ja nopea rata olisi sitten tarkoitettu vain henkilöliikenteelle.

Suurin ongelma Baltian maissa näyttäisi olevan, että niiden välinen yhteistyö takkuaa. Ehkä EU:n pitäisi vain näyttää kaapin paikka.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:27 ----------

Google saattoi minut tämän alustavan kannattavuusselvityksen pariin:

http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/...a/concl_en.PDF

Vaihtoehdot 1 (120 km/h) ja 2 (160 km/h) lähtevät nykyverkon säilyttämisestä välillä Kaunas-Tallinna, vaihtoehto 3 taas siitä, että rakennetaan euroleveyksinen 200 km/h rata Pärnun kautta. Toisin kuin edellä väitin, tätä rataa käytettäisiin myös tavarakuljetuksiin. Kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa rata Kaunasiin on euroleveyksinen.

Lopputulos on, että kaikki hankkeet ovat kokonaistaloudellisessa mielessä kannattavia mutta että osaa operaattoreista, vaihtoehdosta riippuen, jouduttaisiin tukemaan julkisin varoin. Selvityksessä ei ole otettu huomioon mahdollista Tallinnantunnelia, joka epäilemättä tekisi matkustajamääristä aivan toisennäköisiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:49 ----------

Moitiskelin näköjään baltteja melko turhaan. 11.5.2010 päivätyssä jutussa todetaan talousministeri Pärtsin sanoneen, että virolaiset ovat jo allokoineet Rail Balticalle noin 80 miljoonaa euroa ja että olennaista on saada 'kohtuullisen nopea' ratayhteys Tallinnasta Varsovaan. Kuten edellä mainitsin, selvitys valmistuu 2011 alussa, ja tarkoituksena näyttäisi olevan, että selvityksessä annetaan vain yksi ehdotus linjaukseksi. Ymmärtäisin asian niin, että ainakin Viro ajaa tätä ehdotettua 200 km/h 1435 mm:n rataa, joka linjattaisiin Pärnun kautta. Kuulostaa minusta hyvältä.

http://www.bbn.ee/article/2010/05/11...e_is_realistic

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niputan liikenteen vapautumisen standardiraiteisiin, koska ei standardiraiteita koskaan hankittaisi ilman näkemystä standardoinnin eduista -- yhteensopivuudesta eli markkinoiden laajentamisesta.


Tämä olikin hyvä selvennys. Sillä lähes kaikki muu, mistä kirjoitit, voidaan toteuttaa myös muuttamatta raideleveyttä.

Pitkä siirtymäkausi on periaatteessa mahdollinen, mutta silläkin on kustannuksensa. Ensin se jakaa järjestelmän kahteen yhteensopimattomaan osaan, josta seuraa ehkä rahdin menetyksiä ja varmasti siirtokuormaushaittaa. Tavoitellun hyödyn sijasta alkaakin syntyä tappiota, joka kestää koko muutoskauden ajan. Hyödyt alkavat syntyä hiljalleen, mutta hyödyn ja haitan nettovaikutus lienee negatiivinen lähelle siirtymäkauden loppua.

Mieleeni tulee yksi merkittävä toteutettu raideleveysmuutos: Great Westerd Railwayn kaventaminen normaaliraideleveydelle. Tämä tapahtui joskun 1900-luvun vaihteen paikkeilla. Jos oikein muistan, muutos tehtiin kertarysäyksenä, toki suunnitellusti ja hallitusti. Ilmeisesti olivat laskeneet, että edullisinta niin. Suomessa tehty Loviisan radan levynnys oli myös kertarysäys, mutta toki kovin pienen mittakaavan juttu, ja kalusto oli iäkästä joka tapauksessa.




> Toisaalta pelkkä kilpailijan syntymisen realistinen riski voisi siunata nykyistä kevytrakenteisemman, nopeamman ja joustavamman VR:n olemassaolon jo monta kymmentä vuotta sitten.


Keski-Euroopan kokemuksen perusteella ei näin ole ollut. Eli huolimatta yhtenäisemmästä rautatietekniikasta, Euroopan valtioiden välillä ovat hallinneet kansalliset edut ja reviirit. Ranska on tässä asiassa suunnilleen viimeinen mohikaani. Tekniikka on ollut protektionismissa keppihevosena. Vaikka raideleveys on ollut sama, kuormaulottumat, virajärjestelmät ja turvatekniikka ovat olleet rautatiehallintokohtaisia. Siten kansainvälistä liikennettä varten on jouduttu tekemään omaa monimuotokalustoa, vaikka raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoa ei olekaan tarvittu.

Ja samalla konstillahan Suomikin piti hajurakoa Venäjään. Ei Pietarin radalla ollut yhteyttä Venäjän rataverkkoon aluksi vuosikymmeniin. Ja kuormaulottuma tehtiin Suomessa tarkoituksella sellaiseksi, ettei venäläinen kalusto mahtunut tänne. Aikanaan sitten tehtiin erillinen yhdysliikennemallinen tavaravaunu (sarja Gd), jotta saatiin vaunut liikkumaan rajan yli.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Niinpä Antero, yhteensopivuudessa kun on muutakin kuin se raideleveys. Standardoinnissa pitää ottaa naapurivaltojen kannalta kaikkein yhteensopivin standardi käyttöön, ja yritin painottaa tätä. Taisin unohtaa. 

Standardoinnilla on tietysti muitakin esteitä kuin muutostöiden raskaus, kuten kansallinen turvallisuus. Suomessa ei ole maantieteenkään osalta riskiä siitä, että yhteisen rataverkon vihollisvaltio Ruotsi rullaisi omilla standardijunillaan Suomen valloitusta tukemaan: Lapin kautta on mentävä, tai sitten laivalla. Euroopassa maantieteelliset esteet eivät ole suuria joten kokonaisstandardointi on senkin kannalta epäilyttävää. Mutta ei Suomessa: erillis-"standardin" käyttöönottaminen olisi silkkaa tyhmyyttä. Jos täällä standardoitaisiin, se kannattaisi tehdä vain laajimman standardin mukaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Google saattoi minut tämän alustavan kannattavuusselvityksen pariin:
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/...a/concl_en.PDF
> 
> [...]
> 
> Lopputulos on, että kaikki hankkeet ovat kokonaistaloudellisessa mielessä kannattavia mutta että osaa operaattoreista, vaihtoehdosta riippuen, jouduttaisiin tukemaan julkisin varoin. Selvityksessä ei ole otettu huomioon mahdollista Tallinnantunnelia, joka epäilemättä tekisi matkustajamääristä aivan toisennäköisiä.


Lukaisin raportin läpi. Valitettavasti se näyttäisi (ainakin subjektiivisesta näkökulmastani tarkasteltuna) olevan täyttä huttua, vielä käsittämättömämpi rajaukseltaan kuin mitkään suomalaiset selvitykset mistään aiheesta.

Löysin yhden ainoan summittaisen viittauksen siihen, että Suomen suunnassa saattaisi olla lisäkysyntää tämän ratakorridorin käyttöön. Matkustajamääräennusteet näyttivät peräti matalilta eikä niissä nähty kasvunvaraa (ei viitattu esim. mahdolliseen siirtymään lentoliikenteestä raiteille). Eikä tosiaan koko tunnelia Suomeen mainittu sanallakaan.

Miten tällaisen paperin perusteella voisi tehdä millään muotoa faktaperusteisia päätöksiä näin tärkeän yhteyden toteuttamisesta / toteuttamatta jättämisestä tai toteuttamistavasta? Ihan kuin maailmaa ei olisi itse ratakorridorin ulkopuolella ollenkaan. Ympäristövaikutuksistakin ensin huolehdittiin siitä, miten radanrakennus vaikuttaa ympäristöön negatiivisesti ja sitten vähän ajan päästä todettiin että ai joo, on sen radan käytöllä kyllä hieman positiivisiakin ympäristövaikutuksia. Käsittämätöntä: puhutaan aidanseipäistä eikä nähdä koko aitaa!

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Lukaisin raportin läpi. Valitettavasti se näyttäisi (ainakin subjektiivisesta näkökulmastani tarkasteltuna) olevan täyttä huttua, vielä käsittämättömämpi rajaukseltaan kuin mitkään suomalaiset selvitykset mistään aiheesta.


No, kuten sanottu, asiasta tehdään parhaillaan uutta selvitystä, joka valmistuu 2011 alussa. Tämä oli vasta alustava paperi, joten jännitysnäytelmä jatkuu vielä jokusen kuukauden.

----------


## petteri

> Mieleeni tulee yksi merkittävä toteutettu raideleveysmuutos: Great Westerd Railwayn kaventaminen normaaliraideleveydelle. Tämä tapahtui joskun 1900-luvun vaihteen paikkeilla. Jos oikein muistan, muutos tehtiin kertarysäyksenä, toki suunnitellusti ja hallitusti. Ilmeisesti olivat laskeneet, että edullisinta niin. Suomessa tehty Loviisan radan levynnys oli myös kertarysäys, mutta toki kovin pienen mittakaavan juttu, ja kalusto oli iäkästä joka tapauksessa.


Toisena isona muutoksena voidaan pitää sitä, että Espanja on rakentanut uudet nopeat henkilöliikenneradat pääosin 1435 mm leveydelle.

----------


## Kaid

> Toisena isona muutoksena voidaan pitää sitä, että Espanja on rakentanut uudet nopeat henkilöliikenneradat pääosin 1435 mm leveydelle.


Ainakaan minun ymmärtääkseni Espanjan tapauksessa ei muutettu olemassaolevan radan raideleveyttä, vaan rakennettiin kokonaan uusi rinnakkainen rata eri raideleveydellä. Vanhoista 1600 mm radoista ei (kai?) ole tarkoitus luopua, vaan maassa tulee olemaan kaksi rinnakkaista järjestelmää eri käyttötarkoituksiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ainakaan minun ymmärtääkseni Espanjan tapauksessa ei muutettu olemassaolevan radan raideleveyttä, vaan rakennettiin kokonaan uusi rinnakkainen rata eri raideleveydellä. Vanhoista 1600 mm radoista ei (kai?) ole tarkoitus luopua, vaan maassa tulee olemaan kaksi rinnakkaista järjestelmää eri käyttötarkoituksiin.


(1600 mm taitaa olla irlantilainen raideleveys. Espanjassa on Portugalista adoptoitu 1668 mm (entinen oli 1672 mm).)

Mutta iso muutos on kuitenkin se, että Espanja ylipäätänsä lähti rakentamaan 1435 mm:n rataa eikä investoinut vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustoon ja parantanut vanhaa rataa. Muutos siis kalustonhankinnassa ja siinä, minne ja miten liikennettä halutaan kehittää.

Vanha rata elää ja voi hyvin, yhteishankkeet Portugalin kanssa pitänevät sitä hengissä vielä pitkään. Siitä ei varmastikaan siis olla luopumassa vuosikymmeniin, mutta voihan toki olla, että pikkuhiljaa kaluston ikääntyessä maassa kavennetaan näitäkin ratoja. Lienee kuitenkin niin pitkä aikaväli, että ennustaa ei voi.

----------


## late-

> Vanhoista 1600 mm radoista ei (kai?) ole tarkoitus luopua, vaan maassa tulee olemaan kaksi rinnakkaista järjestelmää eri käyttötarkoituksiin.


Espanjassahan on myös laajoja paikallisliikenteen kapearaidejärjestelmiä, joten tässä mielessä Espanjassa on ollut jo pitkään useampi järjestelmä rinnakkain.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta me emme tällä hetkellä tiedä tarpeeksi siitä, millaisia kompromisseja vaihtuvaraideleveyssuurnopeusjunakalustolla operointi edellyttää. Arvauksia on, mutta ei faktatietoja. [...] Eli toistan: jos tällaiseen päädytään, mahdolliset vaihtuvaraideleveyskaluston luotettavuusongelmat (jos sellaisia on) eivät haittaisi kuin niitä nimenomaisia vuoroja jotka sillä kalustolla ajettaisiin. Ne eivät haittaisi muita vuoroja eivätkä edellyttäisi mitään rajoituksia itse sen Rail Baltica -radan suhteen.


Menee ohi aiheesta, mutta Ville Rail & Transports -lehden tuoreessa numerossa (numero 496 / 19.5.2010, s. 61) oli pikku-uutinen, jonka mukaan joku keksijä on kehittänyt olemassa olevia ratkaisuja huomattavasti yksinkertaisemman ja edullisemman konseptin raideleveyden vaihtoon. Variantteja on kaksi: toinen perustuu erillismoottoroituihin pyöriin (napamoottoriksiko tätä kutsutaan? en tunne tekniikkaa kun en ole insinööri) ja sopii sähkömoottorijuniin, kun taas toinen perustuu perinteisiin akseleihin ja sopii lehden mukaan rahtikäyttöön.

Käyttöesimerkkeinä väläytellään esimerkiksi TER-junaa (paikallisjunaa) Ranskan ja Espanjan välille (esim. Montpellier-Barcelona, Toulouse-Barcelona tai Bordeaux-Bilbao) tai toisaalta rahtijunaa Venäjän kautta Kiinaan.

Erityisenä etuna juuri tälle keksinnölle mainitaan, että pyörät ovat ohjautuvat, mikä vähentää kirskuntaa ja kulumista kaarteissa.

Valitettavasti uutinen on aika ylimalkainen eikä siinä ole paljoakaan tarkkaa tietoa tai viittauksia tietojen lähteille.

Mitään ei mainita suurnopeudesta, mutta otaksuisin että jos tekniikka kehittyy, niin varmaankin se kehittyy jossain vaiheessa myös suurnopeuden osalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Erityisenä etuna juuri tälle keksinnölle mainitaan, että pyörät ovat ohjautuvat, mikä vähentää kirskuntaa ja kulumista kaarteissa.


Ohjautuvuus ei tässä kuitenkaan taida tarkoittaa, että pyörät kääntyisivät, vaan että ne pyörivät kaarteessa eri nopeudella: sisäpyörä vähän hitaammin kuin ulkopyörä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ohjautuvuus ei tässä kuitenkaan taida tarkoittaa, että pyörät kääntyisivät, vaan että ne pyörivät kaarteessa eri nopeudella: sisäpyörä vähän hitaammin kuin ulkopyörä.


Lainaus lehdestä:




> Une grande différence, non négligeable, avec les solutions actuelles est que les essieux des bogies sont ici orientables, permettant leur inscription optimale dans les courbes grâce à un dispositif breveté. Ce qui permet de réduire l'usure des roues et des rails, les bruits et les crissements, ainsi que la consommation énergétique. L'orientation des essieux fait que ce bogie commence à intéresser les concepteurs de tramways, surtout si l'on pense que dans nombre de villes allemandes ou suisses, ainsi qu'à Saint-Etienne ou entre Lille, Roubaix et Tourcoing, les trams sont à voie métrique dans un environnement ferroviaire à voie normale. Dans les agglomérations concernées, le changement d'écartement permettrait d'avoir un tram-train à moindres frais.


Eli suomeksi tiivistäen: patentoidun menetelmän ansiosta akselit (ransk. essieux) ovat ohjautuvia, mikä mahdollistaa niiden optimaalisen istuvuuden rataan nähden mutkissa. Tämä vähentää kirskuntaa ja energian kulutusta. Ohjautuvuuden ansiosta tämä kiinnostaa raitioteiden suunnittelijoita, koska monessa paikassa ratikka ajaa 1000 mm radalla vaikka raskas liikenne toimii 1435 mm radalla. Tämä mahdollistaa edullisemman duo-operoitavuuden (ei mainita tekstissä mutta oletan että siksi kun voidaan vaihtaa raideleveyttä lennossa eikä tarvitse rakentaa tuplakiskotusta).

Ehkä tästä meikäläistä paremmin asiaa tuntevat pystyvät päättelemään millaisesta ratkaisusta on kyse?

Itse luen tämän kyllä sillä tavalla, että ne pyörät ihan oikeasti kääntyisivät eivätkä vain pyörisi eri nopeudella. Kyllä ranskalainen kirjoittaisi sen auki jos näin olisi: konseptitason epätäsmällisyys ei ole siinä maassa mikään hyve. Adjektiivi "orientable" tarkoittaa nimenomaan jotain sellaista jonka suuntaa voidaan kääntää.

Vaikuttaa muuten siltä, että tämä siteerattu loppuosa jutusta viittaa lähinnä siihen perinteiseen akseliratkaisuun. Toisena vaihtoehtona väläyteltiin sellaista ratkaisua, jonka "mittasuhteet mahdollistavat erillisen motorisoinnin jokaiselle pyörälle".

Ranskantaitoiset voivat muuten käydä lukaisemassa tuon pätkän kokonaan täällä. Klikkaa "Feuilletez Ville Rail & Transports en ligne", etsi oikea sivu ja zoomaa artikkeliin. Tämä on todella takkuista touhua eikä koko lehtä jaksaisi noin lukea netissä (varmaan tarkoituskin jotta nettiversio ei houkuttele tilaajia ilmaislukijoiksi), mutta yksittäisen jutun pystyy kyllä jotenkuten katsomaan näinkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lainaus lehdestä: -- "-- des bogies sont ici orientables --"


Joo, kyllähän "orientables" viittaa juurikin kääntyviin. Kääntyviä telejä (bogies) tosin on ollut niin kauan kuin telejäkin, mutta se kai viittaa siihen, että telin sisällä akselit kääntyisivät. Outoa sinänsä, koska ratojen kaarresäteillä ja akselien välisellä etäisyydellä ei luulisi juuri kulmaa syntyvän. Esim. jos akseliväli telissä on 1 m ja kaarresäde 100 m, radan kaartuvuus on 0,01 rad eli 0,6 astetta. Vaikea uskoa, että tuollainen heitto pyörän pyörimisakselin suunnassa aiheuttaisi kirskuntaa, toisin kuin raideleveydestä aiheutuva kaaripituuksien ero, joka 1435 mm:llä ja 100 metrin kaarteessa on yli 2 prosenttia. Se taas tarkoittaa, että 100 metrin matkalla toinen pyörä luistaa yli 2 metrin matkan. Se aiheuttaa kirskuntaa.

Mutta en ole itsekään raidetekniikan asiantuntija, mutta ihmettelen vain, mitä iloa kääntyvistä akseleista voisi saada. Lähinnä tulee mieleen, että onko vapaasti kääntyvissä teleissä jokin sellainen ongelma, että ne eivät asetu radan kannalta optimaaliseen asentoon, vaan hieman vinoon. Ja tätä ongelmaa sitten korjattaisiin kääntämällä teliä moottoroidusti hieman lisää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joo, kyllähän "orientables" viittaa juurikin kääntyviin. Kääntyviä telejä (bogies) tosin on ollut niin kauan kuin telejäkin, mutta se kai viittaa siihen, että telin sisällä akselit kääntyisivät.


Niin, jutun pointtihan ei tainnut olla sinänsä kääntyvät akselit tai telit vaan se, että nyt nämä on yhdistetty vaihtuvaan raideleveyteen jotenkin uudella, yksinkertaisemmalla ja edullisemmalla menetelmällä. Tästä voisi päätellä että aikaisemmin ei olisi ollut kääntyviä akseleita vaihtuvaraideleveyskalustossa (?). En tosin tiedä onko näin vai eikö ole.

Rupesin muuten itsekin katsomaan tekstiä vielä uudestaan, kun epäröin vähän tämän terminologian kanssa (olen lukenut tällaista ranskankielistä tekstiä vuosikaudet lehdistä ja kirjoista, ja minulla on kyllä hämärä aavistus summittain termien merkityksistä, mutta ei tarkkaa teknistä tuntemusta eikä riittävää suomenkielistä erityissanastopohjaa, jotta osaisin yhdistää ilman sanakirjaa tämän alan samaa tarkoittavat ranskan- ja suomenkieliset sanat toisiinsa), ja kyllä siellä selvästi sanotaan, että "les essieux des bogies sont orientables" eli telien akselit ovat kääntyviä (kirjaimellisesti "suunnattavissa olevia").

----------


## tlajunen

> Joo, kyllähän "orientables" viittaa juurikin kääntyviin. Kääntyviä telejä (bogies) tosin on ollut niin kauan kuin telejäkin, mutta se kai viittaa siihen, että telin sisällä akselit kääntyisivät. Outoa sinänsä, koska ratojen kaarresäteillä ja akselien välisellä etäisyydellä ei luulisi juuri kulmaa syntyvän.


Outoa tai ei, ohjautuvat akselit löytyvät niinkin läheltä kuin Sr2-veturista. Jouhevoittaa kulkua etenkin lyhyissä vaihteissa.

Se taas, että pyörät samalla "akselilla" pyörisivät eri nopeutta, vaikuttaisi huomattavasti kulun vakauteen, negatiivisesti. Kiinteä akseli yhdessä kartiomaisen pyöräprofiilin kanssa on hyvin olennaista tasaisen kulun aikaansaamiseksi.

----------


## hylje

> Se taas, että pyörät samalla "akselilla" pyörisivät eri nopeutta, vaikuttaisi huomattavasti kulun vakauteen, negatiivisesti. Kiinteä akseli yhdessä kartiomaisen pyöräprofiilin kanssa on hyvin olennaista tasaisen kulun aikaansaamiseksi.


Eikös kiinteä akseli vaikuta huomattavasti erityisesti kaarteiden vakauteen?

----------


## ultrix

> Lisäksi vaikuttaisi siltä että jos öljypula iskee niin suuri osa itä- ja pohjois Suomesta autioituisi vähitellen ja tarve ajaa suurnopeusjunia esim Kajaanista tai Joensuusta jää pois kokonaan.


Tuohon en ihan usko. Akkuteknologia kehittyy ja landella voidaan tuottaa energiakasveilla tarvittava polttoaine. Lisäksi biojätettä laitoksessa mädättämällä saadaan biokaasua, joten jos öljy loppuu ni mitä sitten.

Valitettavasti olen 9 sivua jäljessä (huhtikuun lopun viestejä lukemassa), joten en tiedä, saitko vastinetta tälle väitteelle jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rupesin muuten itsekin katsomaan tekstiä vielä uudestaan ... ja kyllä siellä selvästi sanotaan, että "les essieux des bogies sont orientables" eli telien akselit ovat kääntyviä (kirjaimellisesti "suunnattavissa olevia").


Ei tässä mitään kummallista ole. Teli on lyhytakselivälinen vaunu. Pitkillä akseliväliellä olevissa 2-akselisissa vaunuissa on jo sata vuotta sitten ymmärretty järjestää laakeripesiin liikevaraa niin, että akseli voi kääntyä vaunun pituussuuntaan nähden. Näin siksi, että muuten kaarteessa syntyy akselin ja kaarteen säteen välille liian suuri kulmapoikkeama, jolloin myös pyörän ja kiskon välillä on sama kulmapoikkeama. Tämä poikkeama puolestaan aiheuttaa riskiä sille, että pyörä alkaa kiivetä ylöspäin eli riski kiskoilta suistumisesta kasvaa.

Telien akselivälit ovat lyhyitä vaunuihin nähden, mutta sama efekti on olemassa. Kun toisaalta vaatimukset kasvavat, kääntyvä akseli on tarkoituksenmukainen ratkaisu teleissäkin. Erityisesti raitiovaunuissa ja metroissa hyöty on suuri, kun molemmissa on huomattavasti jyrkempiä kaarteita kuin rautateillä.

Keksijän juju lienee siinä, että hänellä on raideleveyden vaihtoon soveltuva ratkaisu, joka on tehtävissä siten, että akseleiden kääntymismahdollisuus on toteutettavissa.

Pyöräkohtaiset moottorit tai muut akselittomat ratkaisut ovat toinen asia. Ulko- ja sisäkaarteen pyörien pyörimisnopeuden ero on olemassa riippumatta siitä, kääntyykö akselilinja säteen suuntaan vai ei. Kiinteä akseli pakottaa pyörät samalle pyörimisnopeudelle, mikä on etu, kuten Tlajunen totesi. Nykyisin sähköteknisin ratkaisuin voidaan järjestää virtuaalinen tai sähköinen akseli pyörien välille, mutta käytännön kokemuksen mukaan kulkua vakavoittava efekti ei toimi. Ei edes silloin, jos pyörät on kytketty toisiinsa vaihdelaatikkojen kautta mekaanisesti. Tällainen virtuaaliakseli ei ole kyllin jäykkä.

Akselittomia pyöräkertoja käytetään raitiovaunuissa, kuten Helsingin Variotrameissa. Niillä poistetaan pyörimisnopeuserosta aiheutuva luisto ja kirskunta, mutta saadaan tilalle hieman voimakkaampi laipan ja kiskon välinen kirskunta. Tosin eniten on akselittomistä pyörkerroista kokemusta telirakenteista, jotka eivät kierry vaunun korin suhteen. Mutta Valmetin viimeiseksi jäänyt konsepti, N-veturi, tehtiin akselittomilla ja kaarteessa ohjautuvilla pyöräkerroilla. Kulkuominaisuudet olivat hyvät, mutta veturissa oli muita vikoja, ja prototyyppi jäi ainoaksi kappaleeksi. Siksi se jäi seisomaan käyttämättömänä ja uhkasi tulla romutetuksi. Nykyään veturi on käytössä työkoneena Maansiirto Veli Hyyryläinen Oy:llä.

Antero

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Kävin muuten läpi tuota lentorataa koskevaa selvitystä, jonka luonnos lähti lausuntokierrokselle helmikuussa. Tallinnantunnelin ystävänä minua lämmitti se, että lentoradan suunnittelussa tunnelioptio ja liittäminen Rail Balticaan näytetään ottavan vakavissaan huomioon. Tarkoituksena mitä ilmeisimmin on louhia sen alkupää Helsingin rautatieasemalla tunneliin, josta se nousisi (hetkeksi) Pasilassa maan päälle. Hintalappu on melko hirvittävä, miljardi euroa, mutta kun kaikki hyödyt otetaan huomioon, hanke näyttäisi olevan kannattava.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoituksena mitä ilmeisimmin on louhia sen alkupää Helsingin rautatieasemalla tunneliin, josta se nousisi (hetkeksi) Pasilassa maan päälle. Hintalappu on melko hirvittävä, miljardi euroa, mutta kun kaikki hyödyt otetaan huomioon, hanke näyttäisi olevan kannattava.


Sitä vaan ihmettelen miksi sen lentoradan pitää muka kulkea tunnelissa Keravalle asti. Tuleehan tuollaiselle hintaa. Eikö muka maan päällä olisi tilaa? Kartasta katsottuna näyttäisi teoriassa olevan jo ennen lentoasemaakin, mutta ainakin lentoaseman pohjoispuolella lienee melko varmaan tilaa myös pintaradalle.

Vai tulisiko radasta tuolla tavoin tehtynä niin halpa että se herättäisi kysymyksiä koko kehäradan järkevyydestä...?

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Sitä vaan ihmettelen miksi sen lentoradan pitää muka kulkea tunnelissa Keravalle asti. Tuleehan tuollaiselle hintaa. Eikö muka maan päällä olisi tilaa? Kartasta katsottuna näyttäisi teoriassa olevan jo ennen lentoasemaakin, mutta ainakin lentoaseman pohjoispuolella lienee melko varmaan tilaa myös pintaradalle.
> 
> Vai tulisiko radasta tuolla tavoin tehtynä niin halpa että se herättäisi kysymyksiä koko kehäradan järkevyydestä...?


Ehkä siitä voidaan tehdä maan alla suorempi ja nopeampi? Eikös sen tavoitenopeus ollut 300 km/h?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ehkä siitä voidaan tehdä maan alla suorempi ja nopeampi? Eikös sen tavoitenopeus ollut 300 km/h?


Hmm. merenalaiselle tunnelille veikkailtiin aiemmin maksiminopeutta 160km/h perustuen kanaalitunneliin. Voiko maan alla ajaa lujempaa kuin meren, vai onko syytä olettaa ettei lentoasemallekaan päästä tuon lujempaa tunnelissa?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkä siitä voidaan tehdä maan alla suorempi ja nopeampi? Eikös sen tavoitenopeus ollut 300 km/h?


Eipä siitä nopeudesta paljon iloa ole lyhyellä Pasila-lentoasema -pätkällä. Lentoasemallahan kaikki tuota rataa käyttävät junat pysähtyvät joka tapauksessa.

Luulenpa muuten, että jos tunnelissa halutaan ajaa 300 km/h, niin siitä tunnelista on syytä tehdä aika väljä. Muuten tulee aika julma mäntäefekti.

Ja jos sanon suoraan niin minusta ainakin lentoaseman pohjoispuolella tunneli on aivan järjetöntä tuhlaamista.

Voihan se toisaalta olla niinkin, että tuota tunnelia roikotetaan suunnitelmissa juuri sen vuoksi, että eräät tahot haluavat aikatauluttaa koko lentoradan jonnekin 40-50 vuoden päähän. Noin kalliina hankkeena todennäköisyys on suuri, että sitä lykätään hamaan maailmantappiin asti. Mutta sitten kun joskus halutaan tehdä tuo rata, olkoon syy mikä hyvänsä, niin sitten on kätevä vähän "tarkastella" uudestaan suunnitelmia ja "keksiä" että jos jätetään pohjoispuolinen tunneli pois, kustannukset tippuvat 33-50 %, jolloin hanke muuttuukin kertaheitolla niin kannattavaksi, että se aloitetaan välittömästi. Eli onkohan kyseessä vain kiero keino aikatauluttaa tämä halutulla tavalla? Heitän vaan kysymyksen ilmoille kun en kertakaikkiaan näe mitään rationaalista syytä tälle maaniselle tunneli-innolle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kartasta katsottuna näyttäisi teoriassa olevan jo ennen lentoasemaakin, mutta ainakin lentoaseman pohjoispuolella lienee melko varmaan tilaa myös pintaradalle.


Eikä pelkästään kartasta katsottuna. Muutenkin on mahdollista mennä koko matka Pasilasta saakka maanpinnalla, vaikka Tuusulanväylän kanssa samassa maastokäytävässä. Mahdollinen alitus jouduttaisiin tekemään Kehä I:n risteyksessä (voi olla, että koko Pakilan kohdalla), ja varma alitus tietenkin lentoasemalla. Mutta mahdotonta se ei todellakaan ole mennä tunnelitta.

Ja syy tunnelillehan on tasan se sama kuin Länsimetrolle ja Kehäradalle.

----------


## Timppak

> Hmm. merenalaiselle tunnelille veikkailtiin aiemmin maksiminopeutta 160km/h perustuen kanaalitunneliin. Voiko maan alla ajaa lujempaa kuin meren, vai onko syytä olettaa ettei lentoasemallekaan päästä tuon lujempaa tunnelissa?


Japanissa ajetaan 300 km/h tunneleissa ja muuallakin (esim. Suomessa) 200 km/h on ihan tavallinen nopeus tunnelissa. Mitä nopeammin tunnelissa halutaan ajaa, sitä suurempi pitää tunnelin poikkileikkauksen olla. Tämä lisää kustannuksia jonkinverran.

Tunnelissa olevalle junalle on ihan sama onko se maan vai meren alla. Kanaalitunnelissa lienee vaikuttanut pehmeä kallio, mihin suuren tunnelin aikaan saaminen on vaikeata ja kallista.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Eikä pelkästään kartasta katsottuna. Muutenkin on mahdollista mennä koko matka Pasilasta saakka maanpinnalla, vaikka Tuusulanväylän kanssa samassa maastokäytävässä. Mahdollinen alitus jouduttaisiin tekemään Kehä I:n risteyksessä (voi olla, että koko Pakilan kohdalla), ja varma alitus tietenkin lentoasemalla. Mutta mahdotonta se ei todellakaan ole mennä tunnelitta.
> 
> Ja syy tunnelillehan on tasan se sama kuin Länsimetrolle ja Kehäradalle.


Mikähän se syy oli...?

Yksi syy on varmaan se, että kolmea sataa kiiruhtava luotijuna aiheuttaa melkoisen meluhaitan.

----------


## Timppak

> Eikä pelkästään kartasta katsottuna. Muutenkin on mahdollista mennä koko matka Pasilasta saakka maanpinnalla, vaikka Tuusulanväylän kanssa samassa maastokäytävässä. Mahdollinen alitus jouduttaisiin tekemään Kehä I:n risteyksessä (voi olla, että koko Pakilan kohdalla), ja varma alitus tietenkin lentoasemalla. Mutta mahdotonta se ei todellakaan ole mennä tunnelitta.
> 
> Ja syy tunnelillehan on tasan se sama kuin Länsimetrolle ja Kehäradalle.


Tuomarinkylän ja Tammiston välillä on kilometrin verran peltoaukeaa, missä juna voi käväistä pinnalla, mutta muuten ei kyllä Tuusulanväylän läheisyydessä saada mitenkään mahtumaan kaksiraiteista rataa kuin muutaman sadan metrin pätkissä maan pinnalle. Ainoa käytävä mitä pitkin rata voitaisiin johtaa kentälle on keskuspuisto, mutta sinne on ihan turha haaveilla rakentavansa mitään. Olet kyllä ihan oikeassa siinä että syy tunnelille on sama kuin Länsimetrolla ja kehäradalla, eli maan päällä ei ole tilaa.

----------


## Samppa

> Ja syy tunnelillehan on tasan se sama kuin Länsimetrolle ja Kehäradalle.


Töitä tunnelirakentajille.

----------


## Timppak

> Töitä tunnelirakentajille.


Voin esittää tunneliraketamisesta nillittäjille pienen laskelman.

Kehäradalla kaksiraiteisen rautatietunnelin louhittava pinta-ala on 110m^2.
Kallion louhinta maksaa 50-150/ m^3, niin keskimääräisellä kustannuksella 100/m^3 tulee yhden louhitun ratatunnelimetrin hinnaksi 11 000/m.

Maan pinnalla kaavoitetulla alueella maan hinta on Helsingissä keskimäärin 827/krsm^2. Jos oletetaan helppouden vuoksi tehokkuusluvuksi 1 (omakotitonttien tehokkuus 0,4-0,6 kerrostaloalueilla 1-2,5) saadaan neliöhinnaksi se 827/m^2. Kun rakennetaan kaksiraiteinen rautatie maan päälle, se vaatii noin 20m levyisen alueen maata. Tällöin saadaan kaksiraiteisen radan maa-alueen hinnaksi 16 500/m. 

Vantaalla tontin hinta on keskimäärin 500/krsm^2, jolloin päästään samoihin hintoihin kuin tunnelilouhinnassa. Tosin lisäksi tulee ottaa huomioon että maanpäällä kulkeva rautatie laskee viereisten tonttien hintaa melu- ja näköhaitan vuoksi.

Kuten tästä voi nähdä peruskustannuksiltaan tunneli ja maanpäällinen rakentaminen on samanhintaista tai tunnelissa halvempaa jos rakennetaan alueille, jotka on kaavoitettu tai suunnitellaan kaavoitettavaksi. Jonnekkin pellolle ja erämaahan maanpäällinen rakentaminen on sitten paljon halvempaa. 

Eli ilmeisesti tunnelirakentamisesta valittajat ovat ilmeisesti kaivinkoneen kuljettajia, joita harmittaa töiden vähyys.  :Razz:

----------


## ultrix

Tuli mieleen spontaani idea, jolla saa nykyiset laivayhtiöt tunnelin puolelle:

Toteutetaan tunneli PPP-hankkeena osakeyhtiömuodossa, ja järjestetään suunnattu osakeanti nykyisille varustamoille. Ne voisivat ostaa osakkeita niin paljon tunneliyhtiöstä kuin suinkin kehtaisivat, ja loput rahoituksesta tulisi Suomen ja Viron valtioilta sekä EU:lta.

Tällöin eivät voisi valittaa, kuinka menee hyvä laivabisnes Suomenlahdelta, kun tarjottiin mahdollisuutta siirtyä junabisnekseen.

----------


## Renne

Nyt kun Kööpenhamina ja Malmö suunnittelevat jo toisen ratayhteyden rakentamista kahden kaupungin välille, pitäisi Suomessakin ottaa suunnitelmat pöydälle ja käydä työhön.

Eurooppa on yhdistetty ratalinkillä jo Ranskan ja Englannin välillä sekä Tanskan ja Ruotsin välillä. Suomeen tarvittaisiin sekä Helsinki-Turku-Tukholma että Helsinki-Tallinna ratayhteys. Tallinnan kautta suurnopeusrataa pitkin Berliiniin ja Tukholman kautta suurnopeusrataa Pariisiin.

Ehkä Tallinnan linkki tulisi tehdä ensin. Öresund on erittäin onnistunut ratkaisu. Päivittäin 30 000 Malmölaista pendelöi töihin Kööpenhaminaan. Ja tuo 30 000 on vasta työmatkaliikenne. Öresund on myös Tukholma-Pariisi suurnopeusradan linkki.

Öresund ja Tallinnan tunneli poikkeavat merkittävästi kanaalitunnelista, vaikkakin tekee Pariisia ja Lontoota hieman enemmän "kaksoiskaupungeiksi". Kanaalitunnelia ei voi verrata Tallinnan tunneliin, mutta Kanaalitunnelia voisi verrata Helsinki-Turku-Tukholma -rataan. Sillä erotuksella, että saaristorata olisi luultavasti valtioiden projekti kuin yksityisten yritysten (chunnel).

----------


## kouvo

> Eurooppa on yhdistetty ratalinkillä jo Ranskan ja Englannin välillä sekä Tanskan ja Ruotsin välillä. Suomeen tarvittaisiin sekä Helsinki-Turku-Tukholma että Helsinki-Tallinna ratayhteys. Tallinnan kautta suurnopeusrataa pitkin Berliiniin ja Tukholman kautta suurnopeusrataa Pariisiin.


Eikös sitä vois suurnopeusjunailla Pariisiin ihan Tallinnankin kautta? Tai, no tuleehan siihen 1-2 tuntia lisää matka-aikaa, joten kyllä ne kiskot varmaan kannattaa vetää myös saaristoon.

----------


## teme

> Nyt kun Kööpenhamina ja Malmö suunnittelevat jo toisen ratayhteyden rakentamista kahden kaupungin välille, pitäisi Suomessakin ottaa suunnitelmat pöydälle ja käydä työhön.


Joo. Esimerkiksi minkäänlaista kunnollista suunnitelma vaikutusarvioineen ei ole tehty, ei tuo voi olla kustannuskysymys. Muutenkaan valtiovalta ei tunnu kiinostuvan aiheesta lainkaan, mikä on outoa.

----------


## sane

> Eikös sitä vois suurnopeusjunailla Pariisiin ihan Tallinnankin kautta? Tai, no tuleehan siihen 1-2 tuntia lisää matka-aikaa, joten kyllä ne kiskot varmaan kannattaa vetää myös saaristoon.


Eiköhän parempana perusteena tuolle turku-tukholma tunnelille kävisi yhteydet niin tukholmaan, osloon, trondheimiin, malmöhön, köpikseen.. Varsinkin kun kaikki pohjoismaat lienevät varsin tärkeitä kauppakohteita Suomelle. Palaillaan asiaan kun Ruotsi on toteuttanut nopeiden junien visionsa, sekä lentopetrolin hinta huitelee lähempänä 1000$/gallona kuin nykyistä 100.

Ps, Tallinnan tunneli voisi olla hyvinkin järkevä jo nyt, varsinkin verrattuna tunnelin poraamiseen niin Espooseen kuin Vantaankin metsiin.

----------


## Renne

Ei Turun ja Ahvenanmaan saaristoon koko matkalle tunnelia tarvittaisi. Joku suunnitelma tästä on tehty mutta en nyt muista sen yksityiskohtia. Täytyy myös muistaa, että maa kohoaa edelleen Turun ja Tukholman välillä, vaikkakin erittäin hitaasti  :Very Happy:  sitä ei siis kannata jäädä odottelemaan.

Tallinnan tunnelilla Tallinnasta tulisi Helsingin eteläinen kaupunginosa näin leikkisästi sanottuna. Asuntojen hinnat ja vuokrat ovat Tallinnassa edullisempia. Sekä myöskin Tallinnasta saataisiin "halpatyövoimaa" Helsinkiin.

Turun ja Tukholman suhde olisi samantyyppinen.

Mutta tuossa baltiarailissa tuntuu menevän niin äärettömän kauan, että vaikka pelkkä Helsinki-Tallinna rata olisi perusteltua, suurnopeusjunayhteyttä keski-Eurooppaan kannattanee ehkä tarkastella linkillä Tukholmasta Tanskaan ja sieltä Saksaan ja Ranskaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asuntojen hinnat ja vuokrat ovat Tallinnassa edullisempia. Sekä myöskin Tallinnasta saataisiin "halpatyövoimaa" Helsinkiin.


Tuo ei ole peruste Tallinnan tunnelille, joka kuitenkin tehdään sadoiksi vuosiksi. Hinta- ja palkkaerot tasoittunevat muutamassa vuosikymmenessä. Itse asiassa toisen maailmansodan kynnyksellä itsenäisen Viron elintaso taisi olla korkeampi kuin itsenäisen Suomen.

----------


## Renne

Ja talous kasvaa muutamassa vuosikymmenessä paljon jos esim. työvoimakustannuksia saadaan pidettyä alhaalla. No siis eihän se ole argumentti. Ehkä perustavanlaatuisin argumentti Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelille on yhteys keski-eurooppaan. Tottakai kaksoiskaupunkiajatus on pitkälle kestävä, mutta tärkeää on myös vaihtoehto lentoliikenteelle. Tallinna-Helsinki tunneli olisi myös tavaraliikenteen tärkeä väylä.

----------


## teme

Ei tässä nyt ole kyse mistään Helsinki-Tallinna metrosta. Yhdistettynä Lentorataan ja Baltian rataan tuosta syntyisi nopean ratayhteyden varaan ...Tampere-Riika... talousalue, joka olis kooltaan kansainvälisessäkin mittakaavassa merkittävä. Hyödyissä yksikkö on BKT-prosentti, 1% Suomessa on vajaa kaksi miljardia vuodessa.

Tohon jos lisäisi Tukholman tunnelin, niin Helsinki olisi Pariisin, Berliinin ja Pietarin radan risteys. Tuon kannattavuuden laskemiseen ei oikein liikennöitsijän ylijäämä riitä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tohon jos lisäisi Tukholman tunnelin, niin Helsinki olisi Pariisin, Berliinin ja Pietarin radan risteys. Tuon kannattavuuden laskemiseen ei oikein liikennöitsijän ylijäämä riitä.


Puhumattakaan skenaariosta, jossa lentäminen ei enää olisikaan taloudellisesti realistista. Tuollainen geograafis-geopoliittinen asema olisi Suomen lievästi syrjäinen sijainti huomioiden todellinen jackpot. Täytyy tietysti muistaa, että risteysasemastatus edellyttää että paikan läpi ajetaan. Siksi on järkevää myös Helsingin näkökulmasta ajatella tätä nimenomaan ...Tampere-Helsinki-Tallinna-Riika... -korridorina eikä pelkästään yhteytenä Helsingistä Manner-Eurooppaan. Onneksi raideleveyskään ei ilmeisesti jatkossa ole ongelma, jos espanjalaiset saavat Unichanger-raideleveydenvaihtoteknologiansa toimimaan kuten luvataan.

Muuten: itse alan kallistua siihen suuntaan, että tunnelia täytyy alkaa puuhaamaan jo etupainotteisesti suhteessa Tallinna-Varsova-Berliini -suurnopeusrataan. Tunneli on iso ja aikaa vievä hanke eikä ole järkevää odottaa siihen asti kunnes koko rata on valmiina. Varsinkin kun koko radan järkevyys riippuu kohtuullisen paljon siitä tunnelista. Tunneli voi itse asiassa vetää koko muun projektin perässään toteutukseen. Ilman tunnelia kyseessä on pussinperätyylinen palvelu pieniin Baltian maihin (olkoonkin että jatkoyhteys lautalla voitaisiin tarjota). Ei pidä unohtaa sitäkään että huomattava osa tunnelin hyödyistä muodostuu jo suhteellisen lyhyen korridorin matkalla, jopa Helsinki-Tallinna -välillä (mikä ei tietenkään ole syy unohtaa hankkeen laajempia eurooppalaisia ulottuvuuksia). Ja viime kädessä tällä on myös merkitystä Suomen huoltovarmuudelle kriisitilanteissa.

----------


## teme

> Puhumattakaan skenaariosta, jossa lentäminen ei enää olisikaan taloudellisesti realistista. Tuollainen geograafis-geopoliittinen asema olisi Suomen lievästi syrjäinen sijainti huomioiden todellinen jackpot. Täytyy tietysti muistaa, että risteysasemastatus edellyttää että paikan läpi ajetaan. Siksi on järkevää myös Helsingin näkökulmasta ajatella tätä nimenomaan ...Tampere-Helsinki-Tallinna-Riika... -korridorina eikä pelkästään yhteytenä Helsingistä Manner-Eurooppaan. Onneksi raideleveyskään ei ilmeisesti jatkossa ole ongelma, jos espanjalaiset saavat Unichanger-raideleveydenvaihtoteknologiansa toimimaan kuten luvataan.


Jep. Ja kuljetukset. Lentorahti ei ole useilla tuoteryhmille oikein vaihtoehto (paino, tila, kustannukset) ja laivat taas on hitaita, samoin niillä kulkevat rekat. Nopea ratayhteys mahdollistaisi ihan uudentyyppistä kauppaa eli liiketoimintaa. En osaa sanoa mitä tuo voisi olla kun tuollaista mahdolllisuutta ei ole, mutta jos nyt pitää joku esimerkki keksiä niin Suomessa on esimerkiksi laadukasta erikoispaino-osaamista ja kapasiteettia, laiva/rekka yhdistelmällä on vaan nopeasti vanhevalle tuottelle kuten aikakauslehti turhan hidas ja lentorahti taas kallista per kilo. Tuontipuolella tulee mieleen suht nopeasti pilaantuvat elintarvikkeet.




> Muuten: itse alan kallistua siihen suuntaan, että tunnelia täytyy alkaa puuhaamaan jo etupainotteisesti suhteessa Tallinna-Varsova-Berliini -suurnopeusrataan. Tunneli on iso ja aikaa vievä hanke eikä ole järkevää odottaa siihen asti kunnes koko rata on valmiina. Varsinkin kun koko radan järkevyys riippuu kohtuullisen paljon siitä tunnelista. Tunneli voi itse asiassa vetää koko muun projektin perässään toteutukseen. Ilman tunnelia kyseessä on pussinperätyylinen palvelu pieniin Baltian maihin (olkoonkin että jatkoyhteys lautalla voitaisiin tarjota). Ei pidä unohtaa sitäkään että huomattava osa tunnelin hyödyistä muodostuu jo suhteellisen lyhyen korridorin matkalla, jopa Helsinki-Tallinna -välillä (mikä ei tietenkään ole syy unohtaa hankkeen laajempia eurooppalaisia ulottuvuuksia). Ja viime kädessä tällä on myös merkitystä Suomen huoltovarmuudelle kriisitilanteissa.


Minusta tähän pitäisi alkaa ylipäänsä suhtautua vakavasti. Esimerkiksi ainoa kustannusarvio Tallinnan tunnelista lienee edelleenkin se parin kalliorakentajan valistunut arvaus. En tarkoita että huomenna pitäisi ruveta poraamaan, ja voi olla ettei se ole järkevää, mutta kyllä näiden hankkeiden kunnollisiin selvittämiseen pitäisi panostaa nyt ensimmäiseksi.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Minusta tähän pitäisi alkaa ylipäänsä suhtautua vakavasti. Esimerkiksi ainoa kustannusarvio Tallinnan tunnelista lienee edelleenkin se parin kalliorakentajan valistunut arvaus. En tarkoita että huomenna pitäisi ruveta poraamaan, ja voi olla ettei se ole järkevää, mutta kyllä näiden hankkeiden kunnollisiin selvittämiseen pitäisi panostaa nyt ensimmäiseksi.


Jospa selvitys saataisiin viimein seuraavaan hallitusohjelmaan, eikös täällä ollut asiasta ketjukin?

----------


## Antero Alku

HS:n mielipidesivulla ekonomisti Hannu Hernesniemi vaatii junalauttayhteyttä maakuntakaavaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Tunnelia hän pitää mahdottomana. Hernesniemi perustelee vaatimustaan laivaliikenteen rikkirajoilla ja sillä, että ne lisäävät laivarahdin kustannuksia 40 %. Junalauttasatamaksi Hernesniemi ehdottaa Kantvikia mm. siksi, ettei Vuosaaresta ole raideyhteyttä Helsinkiin.

Onhan Vuosaaresta raideyhteys Helsinkiin. Ja kaavoituksessa on varauduttu siihen, että satamaan tehdään metroasema. Tosin tällaista ei ole suunnteltu tehtäväksi ainakaan 50 vuoteen, sillä ratauran päälle sallitaan rakentaa taloja, vaikka rata tehtäisiin avokaivantona. Se on tietenkin totta, etteivät junalautan junat voi käyttää tätä jo nyt olemassa olevaa rataa (rataverkon ja metron yhdistävä raidehan on käytännössä jo tehty). Mutta helsinkiläisen joukkoliikennesuunnittelun dogman mukaan ei ole tarpeenkaan. Ainahan voi vaihtaa metroon, eikä se haittaa menoa mitenkään. Ja ihan oikeasti, vaihto Vuosaaressa metroon vie kyllä nopeammin Helsinkiin kuin lautalla tulleen junan veto Kantvikista Helsinkiin. Sama koskee sitä, että junat kulkisivat Helsinkiin Keravan kautta, jos satamaratatunneli varustettaisiin henkilöliikennekelpoiseksi.

Toinen asia on, kuinka tärkeätä olisi, että lautan junilla pääsisi juuri Helsinkiin. Jos lautta ei tuo junia Helsingin keskustaan, siitä ei ole mitään haittaa yhteyksille muuhun Suomeen. Eli rahtia varten ei tarvita junalauttaa Helsingin keskustaan ja matkustajajunien rahtaaminen laivalla Tallinnasta vain Helsinkiin on täysin turhaa. Matkustajaliikenteelle junalautalla on merkitystä ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että samassa vaunussa istuen pääsee Helsinkiä pidemmälle. Helsingin satamaanhan pääsee laivalla ilman vaunuakin.

Ihmettelen edelleen myös ekonomistin käsitystä Tallinnan tunnelin talouesta. On kummallista, että kun taloudellisesti kannattavina pidetään yhtä sun toista miljarditunnelia Helsingin seudun alla, vaikka ne eivät lisää matkustajamääriä ja lipputuloja lainkaan, 10 miljoonan vuosittaisen lisämatkustajan siirtymien rautatietunnelin käyttäjiksi on muka kannattamatonta. Ei siihen vaikeata aritmetiikkaa tarvita, kun voi todeta, että tunneli voidaan kustantaa jopa lipputuloilla. Jos tunnelin kustannus on 3 miljardia, se on 300  per vuosittainen matka. Eikä tunnelia sentään yhden vuoden lipputuloilla tarvitse kustantaa, tarkoitushan on kuljettaa myös rahtia. Ja sekä matkustajia että rahtia vuosikymmeniä.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Eiköhän nuo junalautat (ainakin tässä tapauksessa) ole lähinnä tavaraliikennettä varten.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eiköhän nuo junalautat (ainakin tässä tapauksessa) ole lähinnä tavaraliikennettä varten.


Jep. Samaa minäkin ajattelin.
Vähän hankala ymmärtää, miksi junalauttaa tarvittaisiin kahden kaupungin matkustajaliikenteen välille, kun molemmissa matkustajasatamat sijaitsee keskustassa. Tietenkin, jos haluaa esimerksiksi Helsingistä Pärnuun, Tampereelta Tallinnaan ja niin edespäin, niin asia on tietenkin toinen.

Mitenkäs paljon junalauttaa rahtiliinteeseen voisikaan kaivata? Tulisiko keski- ja eteläeurooppalainen tavara kätevämmin raiteita pitkin baltian halki?

----------


## petteri

> Mitenkäs paljon junalauttaa rahtiliinteeseen voisikaan kaivata? Tulisiko keski- ja eteläeurooppalainen tavara kätevämmin raiteita pitkin baltian halki?


Jos junavaunut laitetaan kerran laivaan, miksi laiva ei kulje sitten  Puolaan tai Saksaan? Baltian läpi rahtaamisessa taitaa olla kovin vähän aikaetua. Rahtilaivat kulkevat kuitenkin nykyään likimain 30 km/h eli Itämeren etelärannalla ollaan suunnilleen vuorokaudessa. Laiva on taloudellisempi ja halvempikin kulkuväline rahdille. 

Ja kaukojunat Tallinnan kautta Keski-Eurooppaan taitaisivat kokonaisuudessaan kuluttaa enemmän ympäristöä kuin lentoliikenne.  Ei junaliikennekään päästötöntä ole.

----------


## Kaid

> Jos junavaunut laitetaan kerran laivaan, miksi laiva ei kulje sitten  Puolaan tai Saksaan? Baltian läpi rahtaamisessa taitaa olla kovin vähän aikaetua. Rahtilaivat kulkevat kuitenkin nykyään likimain 30 km/h eli Itämeren etelärannalla ollaan suunnilleen vuorokaudessa. Laiva on taloudellisempi ja halvempikin kulkuväline rahdille.


Tähän on syynä juurikin tuossa mielipidekirjoituksessa mainitut laivaliikenteeseen (muistaakseni) vuonna 2015 voimaan tulevat uudet rikkipäästörajat, jotka nostavat merkittävästi laivaliikenteen polttoainekustannuksia ja näin ollen merikuljetusten hintoja. Nykytilanteessa on kannattavampaa laivata junanvaunut suoraan Saksaan tai Puolaan, mutta näin ei välttämättä enää ole viiden vuoden päästä vaikka laivat olisivat nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykytilanteessa on kannattavampaa laivata junanvaunut suoraan Saksaan tai Puolaan, mutta näin ei välttämättä enää ole viiden vuoden päästä vaikka laivat olisivat nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyisiä.


Eiköhän nykytilanteessakin Itämeren laivarahdin edullisuus johdu pitkälti Rail Baltican puuttumisesta. Onhan siellä Itämeren etelärannalla kuljetettu rahtia saman rannan satamien välillä laivalla, kun maayhteydet ovat kehnot. Se, että yhteydet ovat kehnot, johtuu poliittisesta historiasta, ei siitä, että laivakujetus on aina kannattavampaa kuin maaliikenne.

Tallinnan tunneli tai junalautta ovat nimenomaan Rail Baltican jatke EU:n liikenneverkossa. Ei rahtia kannata Tallinnan kautta viedä ellei Rail Balticaa ole olemassa ja liikennöitävissä. Sen sijaan Tallinnan ja Helsingin välinen henkilöliikenne voi yksin tehdä tunnelin jopa taloudellisesti kannattavaksi tai ainakin kannattavammaksi kuin mikään Helsingin seudun tunnelihanke. Mutta ehkä olematon kiinnostus Tallinnan tunnelin lobbaamiseen johtuu siitä, ettei meikäläisen rakennusteollisuuden hallinnassa enää olekaan, että urakka tulee omaan firmaan. Kotimaisten hankkeiden kilpailutus on helpompi hoitaa omaksi eduksi ja paikallisuudesta on oikeata hyötyä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän nykytilanteessakin Itämeren laivarahdin edullisuus johdu pitkälti Rail Baltican puuttumisesta. Onhan siellä Itämeren etelärannalla kuljetettu rahtia saman rannan satamien välillä laivalla, kun maayhteydet ovat kehnot. Se, että yhteydet ovat kehnot, johtuu poliittisesta historiasta, ei siitä, että laivakujetus on aina kannattavampaa kuin maaliikenne.


Laivakuljetus on kyllä lähes aina halvempaa kuin maakuljetus kun matkaa on yhtään enemmän ja käytetään isompia aluksia. Laivat tarvitsevat vähän energiaa liikkumiseen eivätkä ratoja tai teitä. Laivan lastaaminen ja purkaminen maksaa usein enemmän kuin itse laivamatka.

----------


## Count

> Onhan Vuosaaresta raideyhteys Helsinkiin. Ja kaavoituksessa on varauduttu siihen, että satamaan tehdään metroasema. Tosin tällaista ei ole suunnteltu tehtäväksi ainakaan 50 vuoteen, sillä ratauran päälle sallitaan rakentaa taloja, vaikka rata tehtäisiin avokaivantona.


Mielenkiintoista, mistä tuollaista kaavoitussuunnitelmaa pääsisi lukemaan jossa satamassa on metroasema? En ihan heti keksi, mihin se sinne järkevästi mahtuisi, tai edes vähemmän järkevästi. Kääntöraiteesta puhumattakaan, kun Sipoon metroa ei kai ole tarkoitus sataman läpi vetää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:43 ----------




> Se, että yhteydet ovat kehnot, johtuu poliittisesta historiasta, ei siitä, että laivakujetus on aina kannattavampaa kuin maaliikenne.


Laivakuljetuksen yksi etu on myös siinä, että kuskit pääsevät syömään ja nukkumaan oikeaan sänkyyn ja kun matka kuitenkin edistyy samalla kun nukkuu...

----------


## Jykke

> Laivakuljetuksen yksi etu on myös siinä, että kuskit pääsevät syömään ja nukkumaan oikeaan sänkyyn ja kun matka kuitenkin edistyy samalla kun nukkuu...


 Päteehän sama myös rekkajunissa. Suomessa tosin kuskit eivät matkaa junan mukana.

----------


## Albert

> Mielenkiintoista, mistä tuollaista kaavoitussuunnitelmaa pääsisi lukemaan jossa satamassa on metroasema? En ihan heti keksi, mihin se sinne järkevästi mahtuisi, tai edes vähemmän järkevästi. Kääntöraiteesta puhumattakaan, kun Sipoon metroa ei kai ole tarkoitus sataman läpi vetää.


Ei verkosta enää näy löytyvän tietoa aiheesta. Mutta muistan itse, että metroasemaa sinne kaavailtiin. Ja tämä oli joihinkin suunnitelmakarttoihinkin piirretty.
Nythän on kuluvana kuuna valmistumassa yksiraiteinen, sähköistämätön metron huoltoraide Vuosaaren asemalta satamaan.
Tilaahan satamassa on ja oli enemmänkin suunnittelu- ja rakennusvaiheessa. Asemalle oli satamaan aikanaan merkitty paikka.
Tuleva huoltoraide olisi yhtä hyvin voitu tehdä vaikka kaksiraiteisena ja sähköistettynä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuleva huoltoraide olisi yhtä hyvin voitu tehdä vaikka kaksiraiteisena ja sähköistettynä.


Vuosaaren sataman kysyntään riittäisi hyvin yksikin raide. Tiedä sitä sitten, sotkisiko tuollainen järjestely huippuhienon automaatin totaalisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoista, mistä tuollaista kaavoitussuunnitelmaa pääsisi lukemaan jossa satamassa on metroasema? En ihan heti keksi, mihin se sinne järkevästi mahtuisi, tai edes vähemmän järkevästi. Kääntöraiteesta puhumattakaan, kun Sipoon metroa ei kai ole tarkoitus sataman läpi vetää.


Valmisteilla ja voimassa olevia asemakaavoja pääsee tutkimaan Kaupunkisuunitteluviraston nettisivuilta löytyvän palvelun avulla. Keskeneräinen kaavoitus löytyy kohdasta Suunnitelmat kartalla ja valmiit kavat kohdasta Voimassa olevat kaavat. Haluttu asemakaava valitaan kartalta, joten Vuosaaren satamaa koskeva kaava 11730 löytyy klikkaamalla satamaa karttanäkymästä.

Karkeasti rata linjautuu niin, että se kulkee ensin Vuotien reunassa siinä, mihin nyt on rakennettu huoltoraide. Sataman puolella se kaartuu kohti matkustajaterminaalia ja asema tulee suunnilleen Rahtarinkadun alle. Suunitelma on, että rata on satamakentän alla. Muuta vaihtoehtoa ei käytännössä ole, sillä metron pintaradan estevaikutus on sataman toiminnoille kestämätön.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos junavaunut laitetaan kerran laivaan, miksi laiva ei kulje sitten  Puolaan tai Saksaan? Baltian läpi rahtaamisessa taitaa olla kovin vähän aikaetua. Rahtilaivat kulkevat kuitenkin nykyään likimain 30 km/h eli Itämeren etelärannalla ollaan suunnilleen vuorokaudessa. Laiva on taloudellisempi ja halvempikin kulkuväline rahdille.


Junalauttoja ei kannata liikennöidä turhan pitkiä matkoja koska tyhjäkäynnin osuus nousee liian suureksi, varsinkin koska Suomi tarvitse raideleveyseron vuoksi erikoisrakennettua kalustoa. Sen takia aikoinaan Railship-liikenne Suomesta Saksaan lopetettiin. Junanvaunuihin pakattuna tavara vie lisäksi tilaa enemmän laivoilla, kuin jos tavara on laivan ruumassa sellaisissa pakkauksissa joissa ei ole pyöriä alla.

Tavaraliikennettä ajatellen konttikuljetukset ovat tehokkaimpia Suomen kaltaiselle "saarelle". 




> Ja kaukojunat Tallinnan kautta Keski-Eurooppaan taitaisivat kokonaisuudessaan kuluttaa enemmän ympäristöä kuin lentoliikenne.  Ei junaliikennekään päästötöntä ole.


Junat eivät kuitenkaan tarvitse öljypohjaista nestemäistä polttoainetta päästääkseen eteenpäin. Matkustajajunaa varten ei välttämättä junalauttaa tarvita mutta olisi hyvä juttu jos Tallinnan satamasta lähtisi edes joku kerta viikossa suora matkustajajuna Eurooppaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## LateZ

Näköjään reitti Suomesta Eurooppaan Baltian läpi nähdään kuitenkin varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona. Suomen ja Itävallan yhdistävää konttijunaa nimittäin puuhataan (siis Tallinnasta Itävaltaan junalla).

Tässäpä artikkeli asiasta:

http://www.railbaltic.eu/en/naujas-k...a-su-austrija/

----------


## Max

> Junat eivät kuitenkaan tarvitse öljypohjaista nestemäistä polttoainetta päästääkseen eteenpäin.


Baltian maiden nykyjärjestelmässä juna Puolaan ja siitä eteenpäin tarvitsisi hyvinkin nestemäistä öljypohjaista polttoainetta Puolan Białystokiin asti. Mutta tuskin toivoitkaan tuota pikajunaasi nykyradoille...

----------


## Count

> Karkeasti rata linjautuu niin, että se kulkee ensin Vuotien reunassa siinä, mihin nyt on rakennettu huoltoraide. Sataman puolella se kaartuu kohti matkustajaterminaalia ja asema tulee suunnilleen Rahtarinkadun alle. Suunitelma on, että rata on satamakentän alla. Muuta vaihtoehtoa ei käytännössä ole, sillä metron pintaradan estevaikutus on sataman toiminnoille kestämätön.


Kiitos. Otin oikein asiakseni käydä nuuskimassa kentällä kun muutenkin vietin satamassa tänään reilun neljä tuntia. Pintarataahan tuonne ei saa mahtumaan mitenkään, mutta tunneli olisi sitten jo eri asia. Mielenkiintoista sen tekeminen taitaisi olla, kun kaikki rakennusaikainen liikenne pitäisi saada mahtumaan muun satamaliikenteen sekaan. Tuo jos mikä olisi kannattanut tehdä cut&coverina siinä vaiheessa kun paikkoja muutenkin myllättiin. Poiskaivetut massat olisi saatu hukattua laiturien täytteeksi siinä missä kauempaakin tuodut ja tekeminen olisi ollut aika nopeaa ja edullista myöhäisempään kaivuuseen verrattuna. 

Näyttäisi muuten olevan saatu "korjatuksi" hienoinen linjauspoikkeama satamassa valmiina olleen kiskotuksen ja Vuosaaren metroasemalta tulevan uuden ratalinjauksen välillä. Melkoinen ryssänmutka... Rata alkaa jo olla muuten kohtalaisen valmista paitsi Itäreimarintien kohdalla näytti vielä ainakin yksi kisko irvistelevän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:10 ----------




> Päteehän sama myös rekkajunissa. Suomessa tosin kuskit eivät matkaa junan mukana.


Toki pätee, mutta rataverkko taitaa manner-euroopassa olla harvoin sellainen, että se johtaisi suoraan maasta toiseen halutulla tavalla rahtiliikenteen kannalta. Ja tokihan laivoissa kulkee muunkinlaista pyörillä olevaa kalustoa kuin pelkkiä rekkaperävaunuja tai kokonaisia rekkoja. 

Lisäksi on tehokkaampaa esim. lastata sellupaalit tai paperirullat tms. tavaravaunuun ja kontittaa ne vasta satamassa sen sijaan, että ne kontitettaisiin jo lähtöpäässä, koska tavaravaunuun mahtuu enemmän tavaraa kuin mitä kontti vetää. Kokonaisten vaunujen laivaukselle taas asettaa muista eroava raideleveytemme omat kustannuksensa ja tekniset haasteensa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Junalauttoja ei kannata liikennöidä turhan pitkiä matkoja koska tyhjäkäynnin osuus nousee liian suureksi, varsinkin koska Suomi tarvitse raideleveyseron vuoksi erikoisrakennettua kalustoa. Sen takia aikoinaan Railship-liikenne Suomesta Saksaan lopetettiin. Junanvaunuihin pakattuna tavara vie lisäksi tilaa enemmän laivoilla, kuin jos tavara on laivan ruumassa sellaisissa pakkauksissa joissa ei ole pyöriä alla.
> 
> Tavaraliikennettä ajatellen konttikuljetukset ovat tehokkaimpia Suomen kaltaiselle "saarelle".


Täytyy vähän korjata, koska viime vuonna osallistuin excursiolle Vuosaaren satamaan ja satamajohtaja esitelmöi meille sataman liikenteestä. Hänen mukaan konttiliikenne Suomesta suuntautuu pääasiassa muille mantereille ja Euroopan liikenne kulkee trailereilla, joita ro-ro -alukset kuljettavat Saksaan ja Puolaan. Eli kontteihin ei tavaraa aleta pakkaamaan, jos rekalla pääsee järkevästi.

----------


## JE

Minusta Baltian suunnan kehittymisessä Rail Baltica, suurille nopeuksille sovitettuna uutena, sähköistettynä ja kaksiraiteisena ratana on kaiken a ja o. Viiden tunnin matka-aika Tallinnasta Puolan pohjoisosiin muuttaisi Baltian asemaa Euroopan kartalla aivan olennaisesti. Tällä hetkellä pahin kanto kaskessa lienee Latvian skeptisyys. Niin kauan kun Latviaa ei oikeasti kiinnosta, Viro on Suomen tapaan käytännössä liikenteellinen saari suhteessa Keski-Eurooppaan. Ja niin kauan kun Viron ja Latvian kuljetukset eivät tuo tuloja uudelle radalle, myös liettualaisten halu investoida siihen on rajallinen.

Helsingin - Tallinnan tunneli on kehityskelpoinen ja kannatettava ajatus, mutta niin kauan kuin Rail Baltica puuttuu modernissa muodossaan, tunnelia ei ole järkevä toteuttaa. Junalautta onkin sitten asia erikseen. Uskoisin, että se pystyisi lisäämään rautatiekuljetuksia Suomen ja Baltian välillä nopeastikin. Ei ole mitään syytä, miksei lautta voisi liikennöidä Vuosaaresta. Viron rataverkon henkilöliikenteen laajuus tuntien on selvää, että junalautta palvelisi ainoastaan tavaraliikennettä ennen Rail Baltican tuloa. Ja siinä vaiheessa jos ja kun Rail Baltica joskus on kunnianhimoisessa olomuodossaan valmis, tilanne on kaikkiaan toinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta Baltian suunnan kehittymisessä Rail Baltica, suurille nopeuksille sovitettuna uutena, sähköistettynä ja kaksiraiteisena ratana on kaiken a ja o. Viiden tunnin matka-aika Tallinnasta Puolan pohjoisosiin muuttaisi Baltian asemaa Euroopan kartalla aivan olennaisesti. Tällä hetkellä pahin kanto kaskessa lienee Latvian skeptisyys. Niin kauan kun Latviaa ei oikeasti kiinnosta, Viro on Suomen tapaan käytännössä liikenteellinen saari suhteessa Keski-Eurooppaan. Ja niin kauan kun Viron ja Latvian kuljetukset eivät tuo tuloja uudelle radalle, myös liettualaisten halu investoida siihen on rajallinen.


Ymmärtääkseni Latvian päärataverkko on kohtalaisen hyväkuntoista, täytyyhän ratkojen kestää raskaita öljyjunia, ja  olen itse matkustanut Riian ja Vilnan välillä tosin siitä on 15 vuotta, ja rata oli 2-raiteinen, suora  ja kiskot jatkuviksi hitsattuja ja junan vauhti n 140 km/h. 

Yksi vaihtoehtoreitti Suuomen ja Baltian välisellel junalautalle olis mielestäni Hanko-Ventspils. Lautta voisi olla sentyyppinen että voisi ottaa myös matkustajia ja poiketa matkan varrella Saarenmaalla jonne nyt ei ole suoraa lauttayhteyttä Suomesta, mutta joka on suosittu lomakohde. 

Jos kysyntää riittää voisi laivajunia kulkea sekä Ventspilsistä Riian kautta Puolaan ja tietenkin Helsingistä Hankoon. Suoria matkustajavaunuja ei tarvitisisi ajaa lautalla koska matka on niin pitkä että matkustajat muutenkin oleskelisivat matkan lautan muissa tiloissa. Sensijaan tavaravaunuja kyllä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksi vaihtoehtoreitti Suuomen ja Baltian välisellel junalautalle olis mielestäni Hanko-Ventspils. Lautta voisi olla sentyyppinen että voisi ottaa myös matkustajia ja poiketa matkan varrella Saarenmaalla jonne nyt ei ole suoraa lauttayhteyttä Suomesta, mutta joka on suosittu lomakohde.


Junalautat ovat mielekkäitä vain lyhyillä reiteillä, sillä junalautta kuljettaa suurimmaksi osaksi hukkakuormaa eli junanvaunuja. Mielekkyys perustuu siihen, että hukkakuorman kuljetuskustannus on pienempi kuin hyötykuorman uudelleenlastaus laivareitin molemmin päin.

Helsingin ja Tallinnan väli on noin 80 km. Se on lyhyt verrattuna junakuljetuksen pituuteen Suomessa tai Rail Baltican pituuteen. RailShipin lauttamatka oli pitkä, mutta se korvasikin kaksi tai kolme lauttamatkaa vaihtoehtoisella reitillä Tanskan ja Ruotsin kautta. Kun verrataan Rail Balticaa ja junalauttaa Ventspilsiin, lautta tuskin on järkevä. Eihän RailShipinkään junalauttaa enää ole, osasyynä lienee kiinteä yhteys Tankan ja Ruotsin välillä.

Muutenkin kaipaan suhteellisuudentajua ja realismia Tallinnan tunnelin ja Rail Baltican keskusteluun. Hesan ja Tallinnan välillä on nyt noin 7 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Lentäen Suomesta tehdään EU-maihin 9 miljoonaa matkaa (Finnavian tilastot 2010). Niistä Rail Baltican vuorokauden vaikutusalueelle noin 3 miljoonaa. Henkilöliikenteen näkökulmasta Rail Baltica ja yhteys Keski-Eurooppaan ei ole ratkaiseva, vaan nimenomaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen liikenne.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junalautat ovat mielekkäitä vain lyhyillä reiteillä, sillä junalautta kuljettaa suurimmaksi osaksi hukkakuormaa eli junanvaunuja. Mielekkyys perustuu siihen, että hukkakuorman kuljetuskustannus on pienempi kuin hyötykuorman uudelleenlastaus laivareitin molemmin päin.


Nyt en kirjoittanut puhtaasta rahtijunalautasta kuten Railship, vaan sentyyyppisestä auto-/junalautasta joka voi ottaa matkustajia ja autoja ja junanvaunuja ja jättää heitä kyydistä myös Saarenmaalla, mutta jonka määränpää olisi Ventspils, joka on Hankoa lähin ei-Virolainen satamakaupunki jonne menee rautatie. Merimatka vastaa pituudeltaan Turku-Tukholmaa eli yksi lautta ehtisi vuorokaudessa tehdä edestakaisen matkan. 

Perinteiset Tallinnan -lautat hoitaisivat liikenteen Tallinnaan ja Viroon kuten nytkin, siihen asti kunnes tunneli valmistu jos valmistuu. On olemassa hölmömpiäkin lauttareittejä Itämerellä kuten Helsinki-Pietari esim jonka rinnalla kulkee suora rautatie- ja maantieyhteys. 

En ehdota edes että Hanko -Ventspils lauttaan kustannuksiin pitäisi valtion tai yhteiskunnan osallistua vaan tarkoitan sitä että sillä oilisi paremmat edellytykset toimia junalauttana koska ratayhteydet kumpaankin satamaan ovat olemassa ja kunnossa, mikä taas ei pidä paikkansa Helsinki-Tallinna välillä.




> Muutenkin kaipaan suhteellisuudentajua ja realismia Tallinnan tunnelin ja Rail Baltican keskusteluun. Hesan ja Tallinnan välillä on nyt noin 7 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Lentäen Suomesta tehdään EU-maihin 9 miljoonaa matkaa (Finnavian tilastot 2010). Niistä Rail Baltican vuorokauden vaikutusalueelle noin 3 miljoonaa. Henkilöliikenteen näkökulmasta Rail Baltica ja yhteys Keski-Eurooppaan ei ole ratkaiseva, vaan nimenomaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen liikenne.


Tunnelia ajatellen näin varmaan on, mutta se tulee ajankohtaiseksi vasta sitten kun olllaan varmoja että se kannattaa rakentaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunnelia ajatellen näin varmaan on, mutta se tulee ajankohtaiseksi vasta sitten kun olllaan varmoja että se kannattaa rakentaa.


Niin, mutta milloin se kannattaa rakentaa? Toistaiseksi on näyttänyt siltä, että suomalaisten mielestä ei kannata edes selvittää, kannattaako rakentaa.

Eihän Kanaalin tunneliakaan kannattanut rakentaa. Eikä varmaan kannattanut rakentaa Tanskan salmien siltoja ja tunnelia. Eihän kannata juoda oluttakaan, eihän se maksa itseään takaisin millään tavalla. Mutta ehkä oluenjuontiakin voi pitää strategisena päätöksenä niiden näkökulmasta, jotka olutta juovat. Ja niitä on paljon.

Jos halutaan tehdä Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta kaksoiskaupunki, jossa elämä, työ ja asiointi ovat sujuvaa kuin yhdessä kaupungissa, se on mahdollista tehdä tunnelilla. Tällaisen kaksoiskaupungin hyötyä ei ehkä voi laskea ja verrata tunnelin hintaan jo pelkästään siksi, että jos yhden mielestä kaksoiskapunki on hyöty, toisen mielestä se on haitta. Etenkin nykyisin, kun Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on melkoinen taloudellinen ero.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän Kanaalin tunneliakaan kannattanut rakentaa. Eikä varmaan kannattanut rakentaa Tanskan salmien siltoja ja tunnelia. Eihän kannata juoda oluttakaan, eihän se maksa itseään takaisin millään tavalla. Mutta ehkä oluenjuontiakin voi pitää strategisena päätöksenä niiden näkökulmasta, jotka olutta juovat. Ja niitä on paljon.
> 
> Jos halutaan tehdä Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta kaksoiskaupunki, jossa elämä, työ ja asiointi ovat sujuvaa kuin yhdessä kaupungissa, se on mahdollista tehdä tunnelilla. Tällaisen kaksoiskaupungin hyötyä ei ehkä voi laskea ja verrata tunnelin hintaan jo pelkästään siksi, että jos yhden mielestä kaksoiskapunki on hyöty, toisen mielestä se on haitta. Etenkin nykyisin, kun Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on melkoinen taloudellinen ero.


Helsinki-Tallinnan tunnelista, vaikka se olisi kuinka kiehtova, tulisi valitettavasti n 2 kertaa kalliimpi kuin yhdestäkään em mainitsemistasi tunneleista/silloista ja Virolla ei olisi kovin paljon paalua pistää siihen. Sen pitäisi olla EU-hanke ja se edellytäisi Baltia rautatieyhteyksien huomattavaa parantamista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Eihän RailShipinkään junalauttaa enää ole, osasyynä lienee kiinteä yhteys Tankan ja Ruotsin välillä.


Eipä toisaalta muutenkaan Suomesta taida nykyään kulkea kuin enää yksi junalautta eli Turku-Tukholma -välillä kulkeva Tallinkin Sea Wind. Ja silläkin junanvaunujen kuljettamisesta ollaan oltu aikeissa luopua, koska se ei kannata. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että junalautta alkaa päätyä kategoriaan "eilispäivän kulkuneuvot".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen pitäisi olla EU-hanke ja se edellytäisi Baltia rautatieyhteyksien huomattavaa parantamista.


Sehän on EU-hanke. Kirjoitin siitä aivan muutama viesti sitten. Tallinnan tunneli on osa EU:n strategiaa liittää reuna- ja saarialueet kiinteämmin EU:n ytimeen. Suomi on EU:lle saari, koska EU:sta ei pääse Suomeen kuin veden poikki.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä toisaalta muutenkaan Suomesta taida nykyään kulkea kuin enää yksi junalautta eli Turku-Tukholma -välillä kulkeva Tallinkin Sea Wind. Ja silläkin junanvaunujen kuljettamisesta ollaan oltu aikeissa luopua, koska se ei kannata. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että junalautta alkaa päätyä kategoriaan "eilispäivän kulkuneuvot".


Siihen asti kunnes rakennetaan silta tai tunneli jonkun vesistön yli niin sellaisia ajetaan paikossa joissa on kunnolliset rautatiet molemmin puolin reittiä. Esim Ruotsin Trelleborgin ja Saksan Sassnitzin vällillä kulkee yhä useitakin junalauttoja ja yövuoro kuljettaa mukanaan Malmö-Berliini matkustjajunan. Merimatka sillä reitillä on jopa pidempi kuin Helsinki-Tallinna välillä.

Tietysti sitten kun silta Tanskan ja Saksan välillä valmistuu aikanaan kuvittelisin että niiden lauttojen reissut on seilattu. 

Suomen junalautojen kannattamattomuus on johtunut siitä että Suomella on eri raideleveys kuin niillä maillla johon junalauttoja on kulkenut, ja tavanomaista valtionrautateiden omistamaa vaunukalustoa ei ole ollut saatavilla telinvaihtokelpoisena, joten on jouduttu käyttää yksityisvaunuja jotka nostavat kuljetusten hintaa. Seawind-tapauksessa ilmeisesti rautatiet ovat panostaneet sen jatkamiseen. Ruotsin uuden Haaparannan rautatien valmistuminen yhdessä Botnia-radan kanssa voi toki merkitä sen liikenteen loppua.

Jos Suomesta haluaa päästä Baltiaan junalla niin ainoa keino olisi lautta (tai tunneli) koska Pietarin kautta ei kannata ajaa sen enempää tavara kuin matkustajajunia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suomi on EU:lle saari, koska EU:sta ei pääse Suomeen kuin veden poikki.
> 
> Antero


Hei hei hei! Eikö Ruotsi ole EU:ta?  :Tongue:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietysti sitten kun silta Tanskan ja Saksan välillä valmistuu aikanaan kuvittelisin että niiden lauttojen reissut on seilattu.


Tanska on niemi, joka erkanee Saksan pohjoisrannikosta. Eli Tanskan ja Saksan välillä on maayhteys. Valtakunnanraja on tämän niemen eteläosassa Flesnburgin kaupungin pohjoispuolella.

Tanskaan kuuluu myös Sjaellandin saari. Sen ja Saksaan kuuluvan Fehmarnin saaren välillä on nykyään lauttayhteys Rödbyhavnin ja Puttgardenin paikkauntien satamien välillä. Merimatkan pituus on 18 km. Fehmarnin saaresta on etelässä silta mantereelle.




> Suomen junalautojen kannattamattomuus on johtunut siitä että Suomella on eri raideleveys kuin niillä maillla johon junalauttoja on kulkenut, ja tavanomaista valtionrautateiden omistamaa vaunukalustoa ei ole ollut saatavilla telinvaihtokelpoisena, joten on jouduttu käyttää yksityisvaunuja jotka nostavat kuljetusten hintaa. Seawind-tapauksessa ilmeisesti rautatiet ovat panostaneet sen jatkamiseen. Ruotsin uuden Haaparannan rautatien valmistuminen yhdessä Botnia-radan kanssa voi toki merkitä sen liikenteen loppua.


Siis mihin perustuu väittämä, että junalauttaliikenteen kannattamattomuus johtuu siitä, ettei ole voitu käyttää monopoliyhtiön vaunuja? Olisiko rekkaliikenne Euroopaankin ehkä kannattavaa vain, jos reiteillä ei ajaisi muita kuin Pohjolan Liikenteen eli valtion omistamia autoja?

Olen kuullut itse aivan toisenlaisen selityksen junalauttaliikenteen kannattamattomuudelle tai sanotaanko huonolle kilpailukyvylle. Se on monopolijunayhtiön hinnoittelu. VR-Yhtymä veloittaa asiakkaan omistaman tai muualta vuokraaman vaunun vedosta enemmän kuin vaunun sisältämän rahdin kuljettamisesta VR-Yhtymän vaunulla. Ja tietenkin enemmän, kun minkä maksaa siirtokuormaus autoon ja autorahti. No tietenkin tämän voi tulkita niin, että kannattavuus johtuu siitä, ettei voi käyttää VR-Yhtymän vaunuja, kun kerran Suomen alueella junarahti on VR-Yhtymän vaunussa halvempaa kuin jonkun muun vaunussa.

On päivänselvä, ettei tällaiselle monopolihinnoittelulle ole mitään asiallista perustetta. Tosin en ymmärrä sille mitään asiatontakaan perustetta. Sillä minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi VR-Yhtymä tässäkin tapauksessa haluaa vähentää eikä lisätä rautatieliikennettä. Mutta minähän en ymmärrä sitä halua muutenkaan.




> Hei hei hei! Eikö Ruotsi ole EU:ta?


Toki on, mutta Ruotsi on sillä samalla saarella kuin Suomi. Ja vähän pitkä on matka Ruotsin ja Suomenkin välillä maitse, kun on tarve matkustaa maiden eteläosien välillä.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Muutenkin kaipaan suhteellisuudentajua ja realismia Tallinnan tunnelin ja Rail Baltican keskusteluun. Hesan ja Tallinnan välillä on nyt noin 7 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Lentäen Suomesta tehdään EU-maihin 9 miljoonaa matkaa (Finnavian tilastot 2010). Niistä Rail Baltican vuorokauden vaikutusalueelle noin 3 miljoonaa. Henkilöliikenteen näkökulmasta Rail Baltica ja yhteys Keski-Eurooppaan ei ole ratkaiseva, vaan nimenomaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen liikenne.


Noista HEL-TAL -matkoista suuri osa on turistireissuja, joihin olennaisena osana kuuluu laivamatka. Ylipäätäänkään en usko, että tunneliin on löydettävissä rahoituksen kannalta tarvittavia perusteluita henkilöliikenteestä, vaan tavaraliikenteestä, jolloin Rail Baltica on ehdoton edellytys myös tunnelille.




> Helsinki-Tallinnan tunnelista, vaikka se olisi kuinka kiehtova, tulisi valitettavasti n 2 kertaa kalliimpi kuin yhdestäkään em mainitsemistasi tunneleista/silloista ja Virolla ei olisi kovin paljon paalua pistää siihen. Sen pitäisi olla EU-hanke ja se edellytäisi Baltia rautatieyhteyksien huomattavaa parantamista.


No ei nyt sentään. Kanaalitunneli maksoi 10 miljardia puntaa, HEL-TAL -tunnelin kustannusarviot ovat tainneet pyöriä siinä 2-5 miljardin euron haarukassa. Ja nämäkin kustannukset aiheutuvat vahvasti virolaisista, jotka ovat tyhmyyspäissään rakentaneet maansa rannikolle, jossa maaperä on lusikalla kaivettavaa höttöä. Suomen puolellahan merenpohja on solidia helposti tunneloitavaa kalliota.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki on, mutta Ruotsi on sillä samalla saarella kuin Suomi. Ja vähän pitkä on matka Ruotsin ja Suomenkin välillä maitse, kun on tarve matkustaa maiden eteläosien välillä.


Noh noh. Tuleehan tänne Manner-Euroopasta siltaa. Nehän liittää Ruotsin EU:hun siinä missä tunneli liittäisi Suomen.
Ymmärsin kuitenkin pointin.  :Wink:

----------


## JE

> Siihen asti kunnes rakennetaan silta tai tunneli jonkun vesistön yli niin sellaisia ajetaan paikossa joissa on kunnolliset rautatiet molemmin puolin reittiä. Esim Ruotsin Trelleborgin ja Saksan Sassnitzin vällillä kulkee yhä useitakin junalauttoja ja yövuoro kuljettaa mukanaan Malmö-Berliini matkustjajunan. Merimatka sillä reitillä on jopa pidempi kuin Helsinki-Tallinna välillä.


Minusta Trelleborgin ja Sassnitzin välistä junalauttaa ei voi pitää mitenkään erinomaisena esimerkkinä pitkien junalauttalinjojen järkevyydestä. Henkilöliikenne rajoittuu tuohon yhteen ainoaan yöjunaan, joka sekin lakkautetaan vielä tämän vuoden aikana pysyvästi - vähintään viimeiset kymmenen vuotta se onkin ollut olemassa lähinnä historiallisena jäänteenä, tuskin sellainen muutaman vaunun juna ihmeitä on kannattanut. Tavaraliikenne junanvaunuissa taas on jo nyt reitillä keskittynyt suureksi osaksi kemikaaleihin ym. säiliövaunuissa kulkevaan tavaraan, joiden siirtokuormaus on erityisen hankalaa, ja toisaalta joiden kuljetus Tanskan salmien kautta voisi tuottaa liian suuren onnettomuusriskin.

Hangon - Ventspilsin lautalle minun on vaikea nähdä yhtäkään järkevää perustetta. Latvian kylmäkiskoisuus Rail Balticaa kohtaan ei tarkoita ainoastaan haluttomuutta kehittää Viron-yhteyksiä, vaan haluttomuutta ylläpitää etelä-pohjois-suunnan yhteyksiä ylipäänsä. Latvian ja Liettuan välillä reittejä on auki olennaisesti kaksi, Jelgavan-Siauliain reitti sekä radat Väinänlinnasta etelään Liettuan puolelle. Riian suunnasta etelään suuntautuvan liikenteen kannalta järkevä on vain Jelgavan-Siauliain rata, mutta se on sähköistämätön, kunnoltaan heikko, yksiraiteinen ja kokonaan vailla henkilöliikennettä. En tiedä, onko radalla paljoa enää jäljellä tavaraliikennettäkään. Tähän tilanteeseen on turha odottaa myöskään muutosta. Latvian rautateiden sähköistyssuunnitelmat koskevat käsittääkseni vain itä-länsiyhteyksiä Ventspilsistä ja Liepajasta Zilupeen Venäjän rajalle, ja rataverkon kehittäminen ylipäätään tapahtuu puhtaasti tavaraliikenteen ja Venäjän liikenteen ehdoilla, henkilöliikennettä ennemmin vähennetään kuin lisätään. Jos pitkä junalauttalinja perustetaan, sille on aina oltava vankat perusteet, ja ennen kaikkea, linjan molemmissa päissä on jatkoyhteyksien oltava toimivat. Ne edut, jotka Ventspilsin lautalla saavutettaisiin, olisivat saatavilla Tallinnan junalautan kanssa paljon helpommin.

Liettuan kiinnostus omaa rataverkkoaan kohtaan ei ole samalla tavalla rajoittunutta kuin Latvian, joten jos junalautan ajatus olisi luoda yhteys Suomesta sellaiseen osaan Baltiaa, josta rautatieyhteydet toimivat kunnolla usean suuntaan, lauttalinja pitäisi ulottaa Klaipedaan saakka. Se lauttalinja olisi kuitenkin niin pitkä, etten oikein osaa pitää ratkaisua mielekkäänä. Edit: siis yhtään sen mielekkäämpänä, kuin suoraa lauttaa Saksaan asti. Ja se tunnetusti ei kannattanut.

Jos Baltian liikenneverkkoon oikeasti halutaan parannusta, Rail Baltica on paitsi hyödyllinen, suorastaan välttämätön. Ilman sujuvaa ja toimivaa yhteyttä etelä-pohjoissuunnassa nykyinenkin verkko tulee taantumaan liikennevirtojen hakeutuessa muihin liikennemuotoihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tanska on niemi, joka erkanee Saksan pohjoisrannikosta. Eli Tanskan ja Saksan välillä on maayhteys. Valtakunnanraja on tämän niemen eteläosassa Flesnburgin kaupungin pohjoispuolella.
> 
> Tanskaan kuuluu myös Sjaellandin saari. Sen ja Saksaan kuuluvan Fehmarnin saaren välillä on nykyään lauttayhteys Rödbyhavnin ja Puttgardenin paikkauntien satamien välillä. Merimatkan pituus on 18 km. Fehmarnin saaresta on etelässä silta mantereelle.


Vanhana interreilaajana tunnen kyllä Tanskan maantieteen. Yritin selittää sen, että kun Fehmarin salmen yli Rödbyn ja Puttgardenin välille valmistuu seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana silta, rakennuspäätös lienee jo tehty, poistuu tietenkin tarve ajaa junalauttoja sen poikki mutta myös Trelleborgista Sassniztiin koska Malmöstä Berliiniinkin lyhenee ajallisesti matka uutta siltayhteyrttä pitkin kun lauttojen aiheuttama pullonkaula poistuu. 

Ruotsista ja Tanskasta pääsee Saksaan myös Jyllannin kautta ilman lauttaa mutta matka tekee niin pitkän lenkin, että siksi junalauttayhteydet sekä Fehmarin salmen yli että Trelleborgista Sassnitziin ovat vielä olemassa matkustajajunaliikennettä varten, mutta myös autoja, busseja ja rekkoja varten. Tavarajunat Skandibnaviasta Saksaan kulkevat pidempää reittiä ilman lauttaylitystä.




> Siis mihin perustuu väittämä, että junalauttaliikenteen kannattamattomuus johtuu siitä, ettei ole voitu käyttää monopoliyhtiön vaunuja? Olisiko rekkaliikenne Euroopaankin ehkä kannattavaa vain, jos reiteillä ei ajaisi muita kuin Pohjolan Liikenteen eli valtion omistamia autoja?


Kansainvälisen tavarajunaliikenteen kannattavuus heikkeni 1990-luvun alussa kun kommunismi romahti itä-Euroopassa. Rekkakuljetukset halpenivat kun entisistä toverimaista tuli kilpailijoita ajamaan rekkoja länteen. Rautatiet eivät pysyneet hinta ja nopeuskilpailussa perässä. Junalauttaliikenen oli tietenkin jo silloin kalliimpaa hoitaa ja siksi se kärsi eniten. Silloin kun Railship vielä kulki Hanko-Travemünde väliä päivittäisillä juna-/rekkalauttavuoroilla, ei ollut Baltiankaan läpi mahdollista ajaa rekalla. Nyt on.  Railship oli aikanaan kylmän sodan pakottama viritys, sama voi sanoa myös Suomen ylpeydestä, Finnjet-autolautasta. Ei ole enää tarvetta yli 30 solmua kulkevalle superautolautalle. 




> Olen kuullut itse aivan toisenlaisen selityksen junalauttaliikenteen kannattamattomuudelle tai sanotaanko huonolle kilpailukyvylle. Se on monopolijunayhtiön hinnoittelu. VR-Yhtymä veloittaa asiakkaan omistaman tai muualta vuokraaman vaunun vedosta enemmän kuin vaunun sisältämän rahdin kuljettamisesta VR-Yhtymän vaunulla. Ja tietenkin enemmän, kun minkä maksaa siirtokuormaus autoon ja autorahti. No tietenkin tämän voi tulkita niin, että kannattavuus johtuu siitä, ettei voi käyttää VR-Yhtymän vaunuja, kun kerran Suomen alueella junarahti on VR-Yhtymän vaunussa halvempaa kuin jonkun muun vaunussa.
> 
> On päivänselvä, ettei tällaiselle monopolihinnoittelulle ole mitään asiallista perustetta. Tosin en ymmärrä sille mitään asiatontakaan perustetta. Sillä minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi VR-Yhtymä tässäkin tapauksessa haluaa vähentää eikä lisätä rautatieliikennettä. Mutta minähän en ymmärrä sitä halua muutenkaan.


Näistä VR:n hinnoitteluista en osaa sanoa jaata enkä juuta. Searailin omistaa osittain VR ja Ruotsin SJ konsernit itse enkä ihan suoraan usko väitteisiin.





> No ei nyt sentään. Kanaalitunneli maksoi 10 miljardia puntaa, HEL-TAL -tunnelin kustannusarviot ovat tainneet pyöriä siinä 2-5 miljardin euron haarukassa. Ja nämäkin kustannukset aiheutuvat vahvasti virolaisista, jotka ovat tyhmyyspäissään rakentaneet maansa rannikolle, jossa maaperä on lusikalla kaivettavaa höttöä. Suomen puolellahan merenpohja on solidia helposti tunneloitavaa kalliota.


Helsinki-Tallinan tunnelin 2-5 miljardin hinta-arvio on kyllä pahasti alakantissa. 

Sveitsin uusi Gotthard-tunneli tulee maksamaan 10 miljardia euroa, pituutta sillä on n 57 km ja ihan peruskalliossa kulkee eikä ole vettä edes sen päällä.





> Latvian ja Liettuan välillä reittejä on auki olennaisesti kaksi, Jelgavan-Siauliain reitti sekä radat Väinänlinnasta etelään Liettuan puolelle. Riian suunnasta etelään suuntautuvan liikenteen kannalta järkevä on vain Jelgavan-Siauliain rata, mutta se on sähköistämätön, kunnoltaan heikko, yksiraiteinen ja kokonaan vailla henkilöliikennettä. En tiedä, onko radalla paljoa enää jäljellä tavaraliikennettäkään. Tähän tilanteeseen on turha odottaa myöskään muutosta.


Enpä tienyt että se rata on noin heikossa jamassa. Itse olisin muistanut että se olisi 2-raiteinen, mutta joka tapauksessa kiskot oli hitsattu, ja kyyti tasaisempaa kuin esim Valga-Tartto-Tallinna välillä. Mutta se oli siis 15 vuotta sitten.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kansainvälisen tavarajunaliikenteen kannattavuus heikkeni 1990-luvun alussa kun kommunismi romahti itä-Euroopassa. Rekkakuljetukset halpenivat kun entisistä toverimaista tuli kilpailijoita ajamaan rekkoja länteen. Rautatiet eivät pysyneet hinta ja nopeuskilpailussa perässä. Junalauttaliikenen oli tietenkin jo silloin kalliimpaa hoitaa ja siksi se kärsi eniten. Silloin kun Railship vielä kulki Hanko-Travemünde väliä päivittäisillä juna-/rekkalauttavuoroilla, ei ollut Baltiankaan läpi mahdollista ajaa rekalla. Nyt on.  Railship oli aikanaan kylmän sodan pakottama viritys, sama voi sanoa myös Suomen ylpeydestä, Finnjet-autolautasta. Ei ole enää tarvetta yli 30 solmua kulkevalle superautolautalle.


Junalauttaliikenteen kannattavuutta on heikentänyt rajusti myös konttien ja kontinkäsittelytekniikan kehittyminen. Kontin lastaaminen on junavaunuun on nykyään hyvin helppoa.

Junalautoille on jäänyt enää vaikeasti lastattavat ja purettavat tavarat ja niidenkin käsittelytekniikka on kehittynyt. Aikaisemmin satamissa oli töissä valtavasti porukkaa, nykyään ei paljonkaan.

----------


## JE

Sen verran täydennän vielä itseäni, että vaikka suhtaudun tunneliprojektiin skeptisesti ennen Rail Baltican toteutumista, minusta olisi silti korkea aika selvittää tunnelin toteuttamismahdollisuuksia vakavasti. Esimerkiksi nuo tunnelin nykyiset hinta-arviot vaihtelevat niin paljon, että niihin olisi hyvä saada tarkkuutta. On yksi asia rakentaa kahden miljardin euron tunneli, ja aivan täydellisen toinen asia rakentaa 15 miljardin euron tunneli. Merkitystä tällä on ennen muuta takaisinmaksuaikojen kannalta, koska tunneliyhteyden on oltava kilpailukykyinen sujuvuutensa ohella myös hinnaltaan toimiakseen. Tarkka hinta on tietysti tiedossa vasta kun tunneli on tehty, mutta tarkemmalla selvittämisellä saataisiin kakistettua edes vähän nykyistä tarkempi arvio ulos. Jos tunnelin mahdollisuuksia selvitettäisiin nyt, se antaisi osaltaan myös paremmat edellytykset Rail Baltica -hankkeen eteenpäinviemiselle. On selvää, että molemmat hankkeet hyödyttävät toinen toisiaan, ja siksi niiden hyötyjä on tarkasteltava yhdessä.

Olen myös sillä kannalla, että jämähtäminen miettimään laivamatkaa olennaisena osana Tallinnassa käyntiä on vähän yksipuolinen näkökulma. Tottahan toki laivamatkalla on monelle itseisarvo, mutta terveellistä on silti muistaa ettei Tallinnan linja ole enää tax-free-myynnin piirissä. Lisäksi laivayhtiöiden selkeä trendi viime vuosina on ollut korvata linjalla hitaita aluksia nopeammilla, eli eikö se juuri kerro siitä, että matkustajille on tärkeämpää päästä perille kuin viettää aikaa laivalla?

Lisäksi kolmen vartin junamatkan päässä oleva Tallinna olisi aivan eri tavalla lähellä Helsinkiä kuin kaupunki, jonne pääsee laivalla kolmessa tunnissa. Esimerkiksi Turusta ja Tampereelta matka-aika Tallinnaan olisi tunnelin toteutuessa kolmen tunnin kieppeillä, eli matka-ajasta tippuisi useampi tunti pois, kulkuvälineen vaihdon lisäksi (jos oletetaan että vaihdottomia junia ajettaisiin). Matkojen määrä joidenkin kaupunkien välillä ei ole vakio, vaan määrittyy matkan sujuvuuden mukaan. Siksi nykyisiä laivaliikenteessä tehtyjä matkoja ei välttämättä kannata käyttää edes suuntaa-antavana viitteenä tunnelin käyttäjämääriä laskettaessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yritin selittää sen, että kun Fehmarin salmen yli Rödbyn ja Puttgardenin välille valmistuu seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana silta, rakennuspäätös lienee jo tehty --


Tunneli siitä taitaa kuitenkin lopulta tulla.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehmarn_Belt_Fixed_Link

----------


## Kaid

> Railship oli aikanaan kylmän sodan pakottama viritys, sama voi sanoa myös Suomen ylpeydestä, Finnjet-autolautasta. Ei ole enää tarvetta yli 30 solmua kulkevalle superautolautalle.


Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan ei Finnjetille ollut koskaan oikeaa tarvetta. Aluksen rakentamiseen johtivat 70-luvun alussa tehdyt matkustajaennusteet Suomen ja Keski-Euroopan välisestä liikenteestä, joiden mukaan matkustajamäärä vuonna 1980 kasvaisi kolme-neljä kertaa suuremmaksi kuin mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui. Kun vielä öljykriisi alkoi pian aluksen tilaamisen jälkeen, oli Finnjet "turha" valmistumisestaan lähtien. Suomen ja Saksan välille tarvittiin kyllä matkustajalaivoja (ja tarvitaan edelleen; Finnlinesillahan on viisi matkustaja-autolauttaa Helsingin ja Saksan satamien välisessä liikenteessä), mutta reitille ei koskaan tarvittu niin suuria ja nopeita lauttoja kuin Jetti. Itseasiassa reitille 1960-luvun lopulla rakennetut Finnhansa ja Finlandia (jotka Finnjet korvasi) olisivat kelvanneet linjalle mainiosti pienin parannuksin pitkälle 1980-luvulle asti.




> Olen myös sillä kannalla, että jämähtäminen miettimään laivamatkaa olennaisena osana Tallinnassa käyntiä on vähän yksipuolinen näkökulma. Tottahan toki laivamatkalla on monelle itseisarvo, mutta terveellistä on silti muistaa ettei Tallinnan linja ole enää tax-free-myynnin piirissä. Lisäksi laivayhtiöiden selkeä trendi viime vuosina on ollut korvata linjalla hitaita aluksia nopeammilla, eli eikö se juuri kerro siitä, että matkustajille on tärkeämpää päästä perille kuin viettää aikaa laivalla?


Näin väittäisin minäkin. Nykyistenkin alusten aikana olen kuullut useamman ihmisen valittavan sitä, että matka-aika on liian pitkä ja laivalla tylsää. (Tosin lienee syytä muistaa, että viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana valmistuneet "nopeat" lautat korvasivat sekä vanhoja hitaita lauttoja että nykyisiä laivoja nopeampia pikalauttoja. Keskimääräinen matka-aika on todennäköisesti pysynyt samana, ellei peräti laskenut). Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on kysyntää myös risteilyille ja muulle huvimatkustukselle laivalla, mutta ei todellakaan niin paljoa, että oikeasti tarvittaisiin nykyiset viisi laivaa suhaamaan päivittäin satamien väliä. Toisaalta, kuten tässä ketjussa aiemmin mainitsin, Englannin kanaalissa on edelleen runsaasti autolauttaliikennettä - myös suoraan tunnelin kanssa päällekkäisellä reitillä - vaikka alueella ei ole alkuunkaan samanlaista lyhytristeilykulttuuria kuin Suomessa. Näinollen minusta ei ole mitään taetta siitä, että Helsinki-Tallinna -välilläkään kaikki tarvematkustajatkaan siirtyisivät kiskoille, vaikka Antero ja muut niin väittävät.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta, kuten tässä ketjussa aiemmin mainitsin, Englannin kanaalissa on edelleen runsaasti autolauttaliikennettä - myös suoraan tunnelin kanssa päällekkäisellä reitillä - vaikka alueella ei ole alkuunkaan samanlaista lyhytristeilykulttuuria kuin Suomessa. Näinollen minusta ei ole mitään taetta siitä, että Helsinki-Tallinna -välilläkään kaikki tarvematkustajatkaan siirtyisivät kiskoille, vaikka Antero ja muut niin väittävät.


Kun sanon, että matkoja on nyt 6 miljoonaa ja tunnelin valmistuttua voi olla 10 miljoonaa, ei se tarkoita että laiva- tai lentoliikennekään lakkaisi. Lennetäänhän Suomessakin kaupunkien väliä, vaikka reiteillä kulkevat junat ja motarit ja todellinen lennon nopeushyöty on marginaalinen.

Kolmen vartin junayhteys vaan muuttaa koko matkustuskulttuurin. Olennaisin ero on, että jatkuva päivittäinen matkustaminen tulee mahdolliseksi. Tallinnasta pääsee Helsingin keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin jostain metron liityntälähiöstä. Tallinna on yhtä kaukana kuin Hyvinkää, Riihimäki, Hämeenlinna, Karjaa tai Porvoo. Niistä kaikista on tuhansia pendelöijiä, sama olisi mahdollista Tallinasta. Tai Helsingistä Tallinnaan.

Tällä hetkellä Hämeenlinnasta, Riihimäeltä ja Hyvinkäältä pendelöi yhteensä 7400 henkilöä, Lahdesta ja Mäntsälästä 3800 ja Porvoon seudulta 7200 henkilöä(kaikki tieliikennettä!). Jopa niin kaukaa kun Turusta ja Tampereelta on kummastakin yli 2600 pendelöijää.

Tehdään yksinkertainen laskelma: Kolmen tunnin aikana aamuisin ja iltaisin on puolen tunnin välein 225 metriä pitkä paikallisjunayhteys. Kolmen tunnin kapasiteetti on 6 x 800 istumapaikkaa eli tarjontaa on 4800 pendelöijälle. Näistä muodostuu 2,3 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Mutta entä jos tämä ei riitä, vaan pendelöijiä onkin yhtä paljon kuin nyt mantereelta Helsinkiin? 7000 pendelöijää on jo 3,4 miljoonaa matkaa. Paikallisjunat alkavat olla silloin liian pieniä.

Nykyisellä laivaliikenteellä päivittäispendelöinti ei ole mahdollista. Jos ajatellaan, että nykyään olisi 7000 pendelöijää, jotka asuvat työviikon täällä ja matkustavat vain kerran viikossa, heidän vuotuinen matkamääränsä on vain 0,67 miljoonaa matkaa. Karkeasti siis työssäkäynti voisi olla vain noin miljoona nykyisistä matkoista ja 5 miljoonaa on muita matkoja. Viikkopendelöinnin muuttuminen päivittäispendelöinniksi merkitsee 7000 työssäkävijän kohdalla silloin 2,7 miljoonan matkan nettolisäystä.

Arvioni 10 miljoonasta perustuu sekä tähän (6 -0,7 + 3,4 = 8,7) että siihen, että matkan nopeutuminen 3 tunnista tuntiin lisää varmasti kokonaismatkamäärää. Toinen kysymys on, miten sitten matkat jakautuvat eri kulkumuodoille. Juna on taatusti suurin, koska junamatka voidaan myydä laivamatkan hinnalla ja kuluttajan näkökulmasta jopa halvemmalla, kun ei ole pakko joutessaan käyttää rahaa kuten laivalla. Lento tai kopteri pysyvät kalliina mutta jonkin verran junaa nopeampina. Ottaen huomioon tarjotun kapasiteetin, kumpikin pysyy marginaalisena matkustustapana.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan ei Finnjetille ollut koskaan oikeaa tarvetta. Aluksen rakentamiseen johtivat 70-luvun alussa tehdyt matkustajaennusteet Suomen ja Keski-Euroopan välisestä liikenteestä, joiden mukaan matkustajamäärä vuonna 1980 kasvaisi kolme-neljä kertaa suuremmaksi kuin mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui. Kun vielä öljykriisi alkoi pian aluksen tilaamisen jälkeen, oli Finnjet "turha" valmistumisestaan lähtien. Suomen ja Saksan välille tarvittiin kyllä matkustajalaivoja (ja tarvitaan edelleen; Finnlinesillahan on viisi matkustaja-autolauttaa Helsingin ja Saksan satamien välisessä liikenteessä), mutta reitille ei koskaan tarvittu niin suuria ja nopeita lauttoja kuin Jetti. Itseasiassa reitille 1960-luvun lopulla rakennetut Finnhansa ja Finlandia (jotka Finnjet korvasi) olisivat kelvanneet linjalle mainiosti pienin parannuksin pitkälle 1980-luvulle asti.


Sikäli kun historiaa kertaan niin Jetille meinattiin tilata sisaraluskin, mutta öljykriisin vuoksi jäi tilaamatta. Jetillä riitti kysyntää kesälomakautena, lähdöt olivat loppuunmyytyjä viimeistä laveria myöten. Se että Jetillä pääsi alle vuorokauden Saksaan oli se juttu, eli se kilpaili sinänsä toimivan mutta hitaan Ruotsin ja Tanskan kautta kulkevan maayhteyden kanssa. 

Lisäksi muistettava että ennen Jettiä Suomen-Saksan matkustajalaivareittiä ajoi 2 kilpailevaa suomalaista varustamoa joilla oli kapasiteettia yllin kyllin, SHO ja Finnlines. Kesäaikaan tuli kilpailemaan myös ruotsalainen TT-line. SHO:lla oli isompi Finlandia ja pienempi Ilmatar, Finnlinesilla samankokoiset Finnhansa ja Finnpartner. 
Kun Finnjet tuli liikenteeseen pistettiin Finnpartner ja Finnhansa myyntiin ja Ilmatar siirrettiin Ruotsin-liikenteeseen, Finlandia lopulta myytiin Finnlinesille mutta sekin muutettiin pian risteilylaivaksi. Sen jälkeen oli Finnjet pitkään Suomen-Saksan liikenteen ainoa matkustajalaiva. Kylmän sodan päättyminen, vaihtoehtoisten matkareittien synty, lentämisen halpeneminen ja matkustustottumusten muuttuminen ja Ruotsin laivojen kohonnut palvelutaso vei lopulta matkustavan yleisön kiinnostuksen Finnjetistä. 




> Nykyisellä laivaliikenteellä päivittäispendelöinti ei ole mahdollista. Jos ajatellaan, että nykyään olisi 7000 pendelöijää, jotka asuvat työviikon täällä ja matkustavat vain kerran viikossa, heidän vuotuinen matkamääränsä on vain 0,67 miljoonaa matkaa. Karkeasti siis työssäkäynti voisi olla vain noin miljoona nykyisistä matkoista ja 5 miljoonaa on muita matkoja. Viikkopendelöinnin muuttuminen päivittäispendelöinniksi merkitsee 7000 työssäkävijän kohdalla silloin 2,7 miljoonan matkan nettolisäystä.


Tästä pendelöinnistä käytiin vissiin keskustelua pari vuotta sitten jo. 

Mulla on yhä sellainen käsitys että Viron ja Suomen välisissä yhteiskunnissa pitää tapahtua muutoksia eri suuntiin jotta tunnelia pitkin pendelöinti nykyisillä laivalippujen hinnoilla olisi suosittua ja kannattava yksilön kannalta. Jos Viron ja Suomen yhteiskunnat taas lähenevät toisiaan taloudellisessa mielessä niin matkalippujen pitää olla taas halpoja jotta  pendelöinti kannattaisi yksilölle, ja se taas nakertaisi tunnelin kannattavuutta liiketaloudellisessa mielessä. 

Eihän sen tunnelin tietenkään tarvitse olla 100% kannattava, mutta kun ottaa huomioon mahdollinen rakennuskustannus 10 miljardia, eli 10 länsimetron verran niin aika suurten pitäisi volyymien olla. Siihen tarvitaan siis muitakin matkustajia kuin pendelöijät, mutta kuten tässä on esitetty niin muilta Suomen paikkakunnilta että muualta Baltiasta löytyy varmaan matkustajapotentiaalia, tavaraliikennettä unohtamatta, kysymys on vain kuinka paljon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Näin väittäisin minäkin. Nykyistenkin alusten aikana olen kuullut useamman ihmisen valittavan sitä, että matka-aika on liian pitkä ja laivalla tylsää. (Tosin lienee syytä muistaa, että viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana valmistuneet "nopeat" lautat korvasivat sekä vanhoja hitaita lauttoja että nykyisiä laivoja nopeampia pikalauttoja. Keskimääräinen matka-aika on todennäköisesti pysynyt samana, ellei peräti laskenut). Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on kysyntää myös risteilyille ja muulle huvimatkustukselle laivalla, mutta ei todellakaan niin paljoa, että oikeasti tarvittaisiin nykyiset viisi laivaa suhaamaan päivittäin satamien väliä. Toisaalta, kuten tässä ketjussa aiemmin mainitsin, Englannin kanaalissa on edelleen runsaasti autolauttaliikennettä - myös suoraan tunnelin kanssa päällekkäisellä reitillä - vaikka alueella ei ole alkuunkaan samanlaista lyhytristeilykulttuuria kuin Suomessa. Näinollen minusta ei ole mitään taetta siitä, että Helsinki-Tallinna -välilläkään kaikki tarvematkustajatkaan siirtyisivät kiskoille, vaikka Antero ja muut niin väittävät.


Ratkaisevaa on, että jos tunnelinkaivuuseen ryhdytään, yhteyden pitää olla matkustajalle samassa hintaluokassa kuin maantieteellinen vastaavanpituinen matka olisi junalla Helsingistä pohjoiseen, eli jonnekin Hämeenlinnan lähimaastoon. Jos hinnoittelu laitetaan eurotunnelin tapaan lentoliikenteen kanssa samaan sarjaan, tunneli jää vaille oikeasti mielekästä käyttöä. Tässäkin yksi syy, miksi tunnelin kannattaminen tai vastustaminen on melkoisen hataralla pohjalla ennen kuin hankkeen hintaa osataan arvioida nykyistä tarkemmin. Eli selvitys tarvitaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:52 ----------




> Sikäli kun historiaa kertaan niin Jetille meinattiin tilata sisaraluskin, mutta öljykriisin vuoksi jäi tilaamatta. Jetillä riitti kysyntää kesälomakautena, lähdöt olivat loppuunmyytyjä viimeistä laveria myöten. Se että Jetillä pääsi alle vuorokauden Saksaan oli se juttu, eli se kilpaili sinänsä toimivan mutta hitaan Ruotsin ja Tanskan kautta kulkevan maayhteyden kanssa. 
> 
> Lisäksi muistettava että ennen Jettiä Suomen-Saksan matkustajalaivareittiä ajoi 2 kilpailevaa suomalaista varustamoa joilla oli kapasiteettia yllin kyllin, SHO ja Finnlines. Kesäaikaan tuli kilpailemaan myös ruotsalainen TT-line. SHO:lla oli isompi Finlandia ja pienempi Ilmatar, Finnlinesilla samankokoiset Finnhansa ja Finnpartner. 
> Kun Finnjet tuli liikenteeseen pistettiin Finnpartner ja Finnhansa myyntiin ja Ilmatar siirrettiin Ruotsin-liikenteeseen, Finlandia lopulta myytiin Finnlinesille mutta sekin muutettiin pian risteilylaivaksi. Sen jälkeen oli Finnjet pitkään Suomen-Saksan liikenteen ainoa matkustajalaiva. Kylmän sodan päättyminen, vaihtoehtoisten matkareittien synty, lentämisen halpeneminen ja matkustustottumusten muuttuminen ja Ruotsin laivojen kohonnut palvelutaso vei lopulta matkustavan yleisön kiinnostuksen Finnjetistä.


Nyt eksytään jo aiheesta, mutta kommentoin silti:
SHO:n Länsi-Saksaan suuntautunut henkilöliikennetoiminta, mukaan luettuna liikenteen viimeinen alus Finlandia, myytiin Finnlinesille vuonna 1975, eli jo ennen Finnjetin valmistumista. Siinä suhteessa Finnjet teki tehtävänsä - SHO ei katsonut mahdolliseksi kilpailla linjalla Finnjetiä vastaan ja luopui leikistä. Finnpartner (joka oli eri alus kuin aiempi, jo 1960-luvulla myyty Finnhansan kanssa identtinen Finnpartner) korvattiin siten Finlandialla 1975. Ja Finnjet sai korvata tullessaan sekä Finlandian että Finnhansan reittiliikenteessä, kun ymmärrettiin että ainakin väliaikaisesti yksi alus riittäisi.

Minusta on joka tapauksessa selvää, että Suomi-Saksa-henkilökuljetuksissa laivaliikenteellä on sijaa ennen kaikkea vaihtoehtoisten yhteyksien kehnouden vuoksi. Tallinnan tunnelin ja Rail Baltican yhdistelmä varmuudella vähentäisi tänän laivaliikenteen tarvetta olennaisesti, vaikkei välttämättä ihan nollaan. Saksan suunta on sentään ainoa, jolla Tukholman-vuoroja pidemmät laivamatkat Helsingistä ovat säännöllisesti mahdollisia, ja se on elämysvaltti itsessään. Ei kovin monille, mutta joillekin kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mulla on yhä sellainen käsitys että Viron ja Suomen välisissä yhteiskunnissa pitää tapahtua muutoksia eri suuntiin jotta tunnelia pitkin pendelöinti nykyisillä laivalippujen hinnoilla olisi suosittua ja kannattava yksilön kannalta. Jos Viron ja Suomen yhteiskunnat taas lähenevät toisiaan taloudellisessa mielessä niin matkalippujen pitää olla taas halpoja jotta  pendelöinti kannattaisi yksilölle, ja se taas nakertaisi tunnelin kannattavuutta liiketaloudellisessa mielessä.


Tällä hetkellä eestiläisen työvoiman merkittävin etu on hinta. Kokonaiskustannus sisältää matkat ja majoituksen, riippumatta siitä, suorittaako kustannukset työnantaja suoraan vain antaako rahan työntekijälle näiden kulujen maksamiseksi. Päivittäisen pendelöinnin mahdollisuus lisää työvoiman saatavuutta, vähentää tai poistaa majoituskuluja ja vastaavasti lisää matkakuluja. Kokonaiskustannus voi nousta, mutta on luultavasti edelleen kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehtoon eli suomalaiseen työvoimaan. Mutta tässä tuleekin sitten vastaan se, että on tahoja, joiden kannalta tämä ei ole toivottavaa, ja tunnelin vastustaminen on tarkoituksenmukaista.




> Eihän sen tunnelin tietenkään tarvitse olla 100% kannattava, mutta kun ottaa huomioon mahdollinen rakennuskustannus 10 miljardia, eli 10 länsimetron verran niin aika suurten pitäisi volyymien olla. Siihen tarvitaan siis muitakin matkustajia kuin pendelöijät, mutta kuten tässä on esitetty niin muilta Suomen paikkakunnilta että muualta Baltiasta löytyy varmaan matkustajapotentiaalia, tavaraliikennettä unohtamatta, kysymys on vain kuinka paljon.


En tiedä, miksi Gotthardin tunneli maksaa mitä maksaa. Mutta tiedän, mitä tunnelin teko maksaa Suomessa. Ja kun Tallinnan tunneli on maantieteellisesti Suomessa, pidän todennäköisempänä, että kustannus noudattaa suomalaista kustannustasoa. Siksi pidän heittoa 10 miljardista 23 kertaa liian suurena.

Kannattavuus onkin mielenkiintoinen juttu. Miksi Tallinnan tunnelin pitäisi olla liiketaloudellisesti kannattava tai edes vähemmän tappiota tuottava kuin metro tai Kehärata? Tai entä jos lasketaan yhteiskuntataloudella ja YHTALIn aikasäästöillä? En ole itse niiden kannalla, mutta jos ne kelpaavat muille tunneleille, kai johdonmukaisuuden vuoksi muiden tunneleiden kannattajien pitää hyväksyä sama menettely Tallinnan tunnelille. Tunnelin YHTALI-kannattavuus voi hyvinkin olla yli 2,0, siis mennen tullen kannattavampi kuin metro, joka rehellisesti laskettuna ei ole YHTALI-kannattava lainkaan.

Ja jos sitten ajatellaan pidemmälle, siihen aikaan jolloin Tallinnan pendelöinti ei perustu työvoiman hintaan, mikä silloin olisi se syy, minkä vuoksi ajallisesti samalta etäisyydeltä Tallinnasta ei pendelöitäisi yhtä paljon tai jopa enemmän kuin muualta Helsingin ympäristöstä? Enempää veikkaan siksi, että pendelöinnin määrän perustana on lopulta väestön määrä. Tallinnassa ja sen lähiympäristössä on liki puoli miljoonaa ihmistä. Riihimäen seudulla on 18.000 asukasta ja pendelöinti on 14 % väestöstä. Sama osuus Tallinnasta olisi 55.000 pendelöijää, nykytilanne lienee noin 1/10 eli luokkaa 5000.

Tilanne Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä ei ole kuitenkaan sama kuin Helsingin nykyisten pendelöintiympäristöjen kohdalla. Sillä myös Tallinnassa on tarjolla työtä. Parempi esimerkki on Turun ja Salon suhde, jossa pendelöinti Turusta Saloon on suurempaa kuin toisin päin. Elinkenorakennekin luultavasti on samantyyppinen: Tallinnassa on teollisten työpaikkojen osuus suurempi kuin Helsingin seudulla.

En siis olisi yllättynyt, jos pendelöinti olisi yhteensä 2030 tuhatta, kuten Demos taannoin arvioi. Eli parhaimmillaan 14 miljoonaa päivittäismatkaa vuodessa. Ja tämä niiden nykyisten 5 miljoonan muun matkan päälle. Siinä tulee jo kysymys siitä, mihin junatunnelin kapasiteetti riittää, jos vaikka yhteen suuntaan pitää kuljettaa kolmessa tunnissa 20.000 henkilöä. Päivittäin ja molempiin suuntiin. Siinä saa ryhtyä ajamaan hyvänkokoisia junia 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Samalle vuorovälille mutta melkein tyhjille junille on juuri tekeillä tunneli.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

Pahoittelen aiheen vieressä pysymistä, mutta en malta olla jatkamatta koska aihe sivuaa lähestä graduaihettani.




> Sikäli kun historiaa kertaan niin Jetille meinattiin tilata sisaraluskin, mutta öljykriisin vuoksi jäi tilaamatta. Jetillä riitti kysyntää kesälomakautena, lähdöt olivat loppuunmyytyjä viimeistä laveria myöten. Se että Jetillä pääsi alle vuorokauden Saksaan oli se juttu, eli se kilpaili sinänsä toimivan mutta hitaan Ruotsin ja Tanskan kautta kulkevan maayhteyden kanssa.


Kuitenkin matkustajamäärät Suomen ja Saksan välillä eivät todellisuudessa juurikaan muuttuneet Finnjetin tultua liikenteeseen 1977 (ne tosin kasvoivat vuodesta 1976, mutta kyseinen vuosi oli sinällään poikkeuksellinen, koska linjalla oli tuolloin huomattavasti vähemmän kapasiteettia kuin vuoteen 1975 asti). Jos Jetti oli huomattava parannus aiempaan tilanteeseen, olisi loogisesti ajatellen matkustajamäärien kasvaa huomattavasti.




> Lisäksi muistettava että ennen Jettiä Suomen-Saksan matkustajalaivareittiä ajoi 2 kilpailevaa suomalaista varustamoa joilla oli kapasiteettia yllin kyllin, SHO ja Finnlines. Kesäaikaan tuli kilpailemaan myös ruotsalainen TT-line. SHO:lla oli isompi Finlandia ja pienempi Ilmatar, Finnlinesilla samankokoiset Finnhansa ja Finnpartner. 
> Kun Finnjet tuli liikenteeseen pistettiin Finnpartner ja Finnhansa myyntiin ja Ilmatar siirrettiin Ruotsin-liikenteeseen, Finlandia lopulta myytiin Finnlinesille mutta sekin muutettiin pian risteilylaivaksi. Sen jälkeen oli Finnjet pitkään Suomen-Saksan liikenteen ainoa matkustajalaiva. Kylmän sodan päättyminen, vaihtoehtoisten matkareittien synty, lentämisen halpeneminen ja matkustustottumusten muuttuminen ja Ruotsin laivojen kohonnut palvelutaso vei lopulta matkustavan yleisön kiinnostuksen Finnjetistä.





> Nyt eksytään jo aiheesta, mutta kommentoin silti:
> SHO:n Länsi-Saksaan suuntautunut henkilöliikennetoiminta, mukaan luettuna liikenteen viimeinen alus Finlandia, myytiin Finnlinesille vuonna 1975, eli jo ennen Finnjetin valmistumista. Siinä suhteessa Finnjet teki tehtävänsä - SHO ei katsonut mahdolliseksi kilpailla linjalla Finnjetiä vastaan ja luopui leikistä. Finnpartner (joka oli eri alus kuin aiempi, jo 1960-luvulla myyty Finnhansan kanssa identtinen Finnpartner) korvattiin siten Finlandialla 1975. Ja Finnjet sai korvata tullessaan sekä Finlandian että Finnhansan reittiliikenteessä, kun ymmärrettiin että ainakin väliaikaisesti yksi alus riittäisi.


Jos nyt sitten ihan tarkkoja ollaan, niin Finnlines osti SHO:lta Suomen ja Saksan välisen liikenteen sekä Finlandian keväällä 1975. Lisäksi Ilmatar vuokrattiin Finnlinesille loppuvuodeksi 1975 ja Finnlines siis liikennöi linjaa neljällä aluksella vuoden 1975. Vuoden 1975 lopussa Finnpartner vedettiin liikenteestä ja vuokrattiin myöhemmin Olau Linelle. SHO puolestaan asetti työttömäksi jääneen Ilmattaren kansainväliseen risteilyliikenteeseen.

Finnjetin tultua Finnhansa oli tarkoitus säilyttää toisena aluksena Saksan-liikenteessä niin, että se olisi talvisin vuokrattuna Polferries-varustamolle. Tämä suunnitelma kaatui kun Merimiesunioni ei antanut puolalaisten työskennellä Finnhansalla sen talvivuokrauksen aikana ja tämän seurauksena Finnhansa myytiin. Finlandia kulki rahtilauttana ja oli ajoittain makuutettuna talveen 1978-79 asti, jolloin se uudistettiin "risteilylaiva" Finnstariksi. 1979-80 Finnstar kulki talvisin kansainvälisessä risteilyliikenteessä ja kesäisin Leningrad-Helsinki-Kööpenhamina-Travemünde -linjalla. Sekä Ilmattaren että Finnstarin risteilyliikenne osoittautui kannattamattomaksi. Finnstar vedettiin liikenteestä syksyllä 1980 ja myytiin seuraavana vuonna. Ilmatar käväisi vielä kesällä 1980 Helsinki-Tukholma -linjalla, mutta myytiin syksyllä '80.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällä hetkellä eestiläisen työvoiman merkittävin etu on hinta. Kokonaiskustannus sisältää matkat ja majoituksen, riippumatta siitä, suorittaako kustannukset työnantaja suoraan vain antaako rahan työntekijälle näiden kulujen maksamiseksi. Päivittäisen pendelöinnin mahdollisuus lisää työvoiman saatavuutta, vähentää tai poistaa majoituskuluja ja vastaavasti lisää matkakuluja. Kokonaiskustannus voi nousta, mutta on luultavasti edelleen kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehtoon eli suomalaiseen työvoimaan. Mutta tässä tuleekin sitten vastaan se, että on tahoja, joiden kannalta tämä ei ole toivottavaa, ja tunnelin vastustaminen on tarkoituksenmukaista.


Jos tunneli johtaa siihen että sitä kautta tulee vain halpatyövoimaa joka sitten jättää työt tekemättä omassa kotimaassaan niin en kannata. Tai jos se johtaa siihen että Tallinnasta tulee veroparatiisi kymmenilletuhansille varakkaalle suomalaiselle jotka pendelöivät Tallinnasta Helsinkiin. Ainakaan en halua että yhteiskunnan varoja pistettäisiin kovin paljon sellaiseen.

Köpiksen ja Malmön kohdalla on se ero Tallinnan ja Helsinkiin verrattuna että Tanska ja Ruotsi ovat yhteiskuntina hyvin samankaltaisia, Köpiksessä toki työmarkkinat vetävät paremmin kuin Skoonessa, mutta Skoonessa taas on Köpistä enemmän tilaa rakentaa asuntoja joten tässä tapauksessa molemmat hyötyvät. Helsinki ei ole vielä niin täyteen rakennettu kuin Köpis, mutta sitten ehkä 40 vuoden päästä kun on, niin sitten tunnelin aika voi koittaa.




> En tiedä, miksi Gotthardin tunneli maksaa mitä maksaa. Mutta tiedän, mitä tunnelin teko maksaa Suomessa. Ja kun Tallinnan tunneli on maantieteellisesti Suomessa, pidän todennäköisempänä, että kustannus noudattaa suomalaista kustannustasoa. Siksi pidän heittoa 10 miljardista 23 kertaa liian suurena.


Jos ottaa huomioon sen että Tallinnan tunneli on 10 kertaa niin pitkä kuin kehäradan tunneli niin kerro kehäradan hinta 10:llä ja kerro se vielä jollain kertoimella. Vaikka Tallinnan tunneli itsessään ei vaadi kuin 2 asemaa niin muita maajärjestelyjä päissä tarvitaan ja kustannuksia nostaa se että mennään meren ali ja pituutta on niin valtavasti että vaatii erikoisjärjestelyjä. Näin on varmaan jouduttu Gotthardissakin tekemään.




> Siinä saa ryhtyä ajamaan hyvänkokoisia junia 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Samalle vuorovälille mutta melkein tyhjille junille on juuri tekeillä tunneli.


Tallinnan tunnelin "kannattavuus" on vain siksi parempi kuin kehäradan tai metron, koska Tallinnaan ei pääsisi ajamaan autolla ollenkaan vaan olisi pakko käyttää junaa. Toisaalta lentokentälle saapuvista lentomatkustajista harvalla on oma autonsa parkissa kentällä, joten jollain muulla kuin omalla autolla on tultava kentältä pois. Arvelen että kun kehärata on otettu käyttöön, ja jos mitään teknisiä ongelmia ei ole, niin junat kulkevat suht täysinä aamusta iltaan.




> Kuitenkin matkustajamäärät Suomen ja Saksan välillä eivät todellisuudessa juurikaan muuttuneet Finnjetin tultua liikenteeseen 1977 (ne tosin kasvoivat vuodesta 1976, mutta kyseinen vuosi oli sinällään poikkeuksellinen, koska linjalla oli tuolloin huomattavasti vähemmän kapasiteettia kuin vuoteen 1975 asti). Jos Jetti oli huomattava parannus aiempaan tilanteeseen, olisi loogisesti ajatellen matkustajamäärien kasvaa huomattavasti.


Ilmeisesti notkahdus Suomen taloudessa vuosina 1975-80 aiheutti sen että matkojen kysyntä ei kasvanut. Silloinhan Kekkonen  julisti "hätätilan" ja olihan se sitä kun työttömiä oli n 200.000 ja Ruotsinkin työmarkkinat olivat kylläisiä siinä vaiheessa. Eikköhän Jetin kulta-aika ollut 1980-luvulla kun tilanne koheni ja saksalaisturistitkin löysivät "halvan" Suomen. Finnlines hankkiutui ovelasti eroon Jetistä kun se kulta-aika oli ohi ja myi sen Siljalle jolle se jäi mustaksipekaksi.




> Jos nyt sitten ihan tarkkoja ollaan, niin Finnlines osti SHO:lta Suomen ja Saksan välisen liikenteen sekä Finlandian keväällä 1975. Lisäksi Ilmatar vuokrattiin Finnlinesille loppuvuodeksi 1975 ja Finnlines siis liikennöi linjaa neljällä aluksella vuoden 1975. Vuoden 1975 lopussa Finnpartner vedettiin liikenteestä ja vuokrattiin myöhemmin Olau Linelle. SHO puolestaan asetti työttömäksi jääneen Ilmattaren kansainväliseen risteilyliikenteeseen.
> 
> Finnjetin tultua Finnhansa oli tarkoitus säilyttää toisena aluksena Saksan-liikenteessä niin, että se olisi talvisin vuokrattuna Polferries-varustamolle. Tämä suunnitelma kaatui kun Merimiesunioni ei antanut puolalaisten työskennellä Finnhansalla sen talvivuokrauksen aikana ja tämän seurauksena Finnhansa myytiin. Finlandia kulki rahtilauttana ja oli ajoittain makuutettuna talveen 1978-79 asti, jolloin se uudistettiin "risteilylaiva" Finnstariksi. 1979-80 Finnstar kulki talvisin kansainvälisessä risteilyliikenteessä ja kesäisin Leningrad-Helsinki-Kööpenhamina-Travemünde -linjalla. Sekä Ilmattaren että Finnstarin risteilyliikenne osoittautui kannattamattomaksi. Finnstar vedettiin liikenteestä syksyllä 1980 ja myytiin seuraavana vuonna. Ilmatar käväisi vielä kesällä 1980 Helsinki-Tukholma -linjalla, mutta myytiin syksyllä '80.


Kiitos joka tapauksessa näistä valaisevista tiedoista. Eikö muuten Ilmatarta käytetty risteilylaivana 1970-luvun lopussa Lenskiin, Tallinnaan ja Visbyhyn? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> En tiedä, miksi Gotthardin tunneli maksaa mitä maksaa. Mutta tiedän, mitä tunnelin teko maksaa Suomessa. Ja kun Tallinnan tunneli on maantieteellisesti Suomessa, pidän todennäköisempänä, että kustannus noudattaa suomalaista kustannustasoa. Siksi pidän heittoa 10 miljardista 23 kertaa liian suurena.


Kanaalitunneli (51 km) maksoi nykyrahassa 11 miljardia puntaa eli liki 13 miljardia euroa. Gotthard base tunnelin (57 km) kustannusarvio on 10 miljardia Sveitsin frangia eli noin 8,3 miljardia euroa. Tanskan ja Saksan väliin suunnitteilla olevan Fehrmarn belt tunnelin (20 km) kustannusarvio on viisi miljardia euroa.

Kymmenen miljardin euron hintalappu Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelille vaikuttaisi noiden hankkeiden perusteella olevan aika lailla oikealla hehtaarilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:37 ----------




> Ilmeisesti notkahdus Suomen taloudessa vuosina 1975-80 aiheutti sen että matkojen kysyntä ei kasvanut. Silloinhan Kekkonen  julisti "hätätilan" ja olihan se sitä kun työttömiä oli n 200.000 ja Ruotsinkin työmarkkinat olivat kylläisiä siinä vaiheessa. Eikköhän Jetin kulta-aika ollut 1980-luvulla kun tilanne koheni ja saksalaisturistitkin löysivät "halvan" Suomen. Finnlines hankkiutui ovelasti eroon Jetistä kun se kulta-aika oli ohi ja myi sen Siljalle jolle se jäi mustaksipekaksi.


Suomen ja Saksan välinen liikenne kyllä kasvoi voimakkaasti 1970 luvullakin, mutta kasvu tapahtui lentoliikenteessä sekä autoliikenteessä Ruotsin läpi. Suora laivaliikenne oli kallista ja aika hidastakin.  Ja Travemunde on muille kuin autoilijoille tosi syrjässä eli muut kuin autoilijat eivät laivaan nousseet. (vrt. Tukholma vrs. Kapellskär)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kanaalitunneli (51 km) maksoi nykyrahassa 11 miljardia puntaa eli liki 13 miljardia euroa. Gotthard base tunnelin (57 km) kustannusarvio on 10 miljardia Sveitsin frangia eli noin 8,3 miljardia euroa. Tanskan ja Saksan väliin suunnitteilla olevan Fehrmarn belt tunnelin (20 km) kustannusarvio on viisi miljardia euroa.


Gotthardin tunneliyhteys maksaa wikipedian http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthar...stunnel#Kosten mukaan 12 miljardia frangia ja ennen Kreikan kriisin aiheuttaman euron kurssin notkahtamista  se vastaisi 9.5 miljardia euroa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Ilmeisesti notkahdus Suomen taloudessa vuosina 1975-80 aiheutti sen että matkojen kysyntä ei kasvanut. Silloinhan Kekkonen  julisti "hätätilan" ja olihan se sitä kun työttömiä oli n 200.000 ja Ruotsinkin työmarkkinat olivat kylläisiä siinä vaiheessa. Eikköhän Jetin kulta-aika ollut 1980-luvulla kun tilanne koheni ja saksalaisturistitkin löysivät "halvan" Suomen. Finnlines hankkiutui ovelasti eroon Jetistä kun se kulta-aika oli ohi ja myi sen Siljalle jolle se jäi mustaksipekaksi.


Pyydän anteeksi jatkuvaa historialuentoa... Finnjet ei tarkalleen ottaen ollut koskaan Finnlinesin omistama, sillä ennen 1980-lukua Finnlines ei itse omistanut aluksia vaan liikennöi muiden varustamoiden laivoja. Jetin omisti Enso-Gutzeit, joka kyllä omisti tuolloin myös Finnlinesin. Jetti poistui Finnlinesin laivastosta jo 1983 kun sen operointi siirrettiin Enso-Gutzeitin ja SHO:n (tai siis tuolloin jo nimeltään Effoan) yhteisyritykselle Finnjet Linelle (Enso oli luopumassa Finnlinesista ja varustamon tappiollisin alus Finnjet haluttiin erottaa yhtiöstä Finnlinesin tekemiseksi houkuttelevammaksi ostajille). 1986 Effoa sitten osti Jetin Enso-Gutzeitilta ja seuraavana vuonna Jetti siirrettiin Siljan laivastoon. Jetti ei todellakaan tuottanut koskaan Enso-Gutzeitille voittoa, Siljan viisi vuosikymmentä -teoksen mukaan Ensolle koitui Jetistä yhteensä 320 miljoonan markan tappiot. Sen verran mitä olen Jetin entisiltä miehistöjäseniltä kuullut, laivan tuottavinta aikaa oli 90-luku.




> Eikö muuten Ilmatarta käytetty risteilylaivana 1970-luvun lopussa Lenskiin, Tallinnaan ja Visbyhyn?


Kyllä, 70-luvun lopulla Ilmattaren vuosikierto oli suunnilleen seuraava: talvella risteilyitä Välimerellä ja Kanariansaarilla (ihan keskitalvella laiva oli useimmiten makuutettuna), keväällä risteilyitä Saksasta Norjan rannikolle ja Itämerelle, keskikesällä Helsingistä Leningradiin, Tallinnaan ja Riikaan. Aiheesta voi lukea tarkemmin gradustani, sitten kun se joskus valmistuu.  :Wink:

----------


## antti

Jos Tallinnan tunneli maksaa 10 miljardia, niin 30 vuoden kuoletusajalla sen pitäisi tuottaa pelkkiä infrakuluja 913000 euroa per päivä, eli jos yksi matkustaja on valmis maksamaan kympin per suunta näitä infrakuluja sekä muutaman euron muuttuvia kuluja, tarvitaan yli 45000 matkustajaa per suunta per päivä. Vaikka puolet tuotoista tulisi rahdista ( olettaen rahtiliikenteen kasvavan oikein potenssissa ), niin 23000 turistia per suunta per päivä tuntuu aika utopistiselta. Off topic: Vikinglineklubilta tuli tarjous 16 e päiväristeilyt, ja tuskin tämäkään on tappiollista. Voisi olettaa tunneliliikenteen alettua laivojen  alkavan dumppaamaan hintoja.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos Tallinnan tunneli maksaa 10 miljardia, niin 30 vuoden kuoletusajalla sen pitäisi tuottaa pelkkiä infrakuluja 913000 euroa per päivä, eli jos yksi matkustaja on valmis maksamaan kympin per suunta näitä infrakuluja sekä muutaman euron muuttuvia kuluja, tarvitaan yli 45000 matkustajaa per suunta per päivä. Vaikka puolet tuotoista tulisi rahdista ( olettaen rahtiliikenteen kasvavan oikein potenssissa ), niin 23000 turistia per suunta per päivä tuntuu aika utopistiselta.


Joku tämä jo aiemmin totesi, mutten myöskään minä ymmärrä, minkä takia juuri tämän tunnelin pitäisi olla _liiketaloudellisesti_ kannattava. Suomi ovat täynnä hukkaputkia ja siltoja, jotka eivät ole liiketaloudellisesti perusteltavissa, mutta jotka on silti rakennettu, koska on nähty hankkeen yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt - virheellisesti tai ei.

Ainakin meikäläisen on hyvin vaikea uskoa, etteikö Tallinnan tuominen kolmen vartin päähän Helsingistä olisi yhteiskuntataloudellisesti merkittävää. Sillä olisi yksistään asuntomarkkinoihin valtava vaikutus.

----------


## JE

Minusta tunnelin vastustaminen kotimaisen palkkatason varjelemisella tai vastaavilla kysymyksillä on yksinkertaisesti typerää. Minä en halua, ja totta kai on selvää ettei suomalaisten suuri enemmistökään halua tänne Viron kaltaista voimakkaiden tuloerojen luokkayhteiskuntaa, mutta sellaista kehitystä vastaan ei tapella parhaiten eristäytymällä. Sen sijaan toimivat liikenneyhteydet tuovat Suomea lähemmäs mm. vientimarkkinoita, jolloin taloudella ja palkkatasolla on paremmat edellytykset kasvaa kuin tilanteessa, jossa Oulun eteläpuolinen Suomi on liikenteellisesti lähestulkoon saari. Jos Suomi ryhtyy niin sisäänpäinkääntyneeksi että liikenneyhteyksiä halutaan rajoittaa vain jottei vahingossakaan tule liikaa vuorovaikutusta naapurimaiden kanssa, minä ainakin muutan Viroon sitä ajattelua pakoon.

En edelleenkään pyörrä aiempaa arviotani siitä, että tunnelia ei kannata toteuttaa ennen kuin Rail Baltica on rakennettu. 23 000 matkustajaa päivittäin per suunta (oletetaan nyt tuo 30 vuoden takaisinmaksuaika ja puolet tuloista rahdista) yli miljoonan asukkaan Helsingin seudun ja lähes puolen miljoonan asukkaan Tallinnan välillä voi olla tavoitteena toki haastava, mutta utopiaa se sentään ei ole, jos matkalipun hinta on kympin tienoilla ja matkan kesto on alle tunnin. Tallinna on sellaisessa tilanteessa Helsingin keskustaa suunnilleen yhtä lähellä kun suunnitteilla olevan Sipoon suunnan metron itäisimmät asemat. Sellaisessa tilanteessa lienee myös kaikille selvää, että valtaosa niistä 23 000 matkustajasta ei olisi turisteja, vaan keskeisessä roolissa olisi erilainen asiointiliikenne.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:59 ----------




> Jos nyt sitten ihan tarkkoja ollaan, niin Finnlines osti SHO:lta Suomen ja Saksan välisen liikenteen sekä Finlandian keväällä 1975. Lisäksi Ilmatar vuokrattiin Finnlinesille loppuvuodeksi 1975 ja Finnlines siis liikennöi linjaa neljällä aluksella vuoden 1975. Vuoden 1975 lopussa Finnpartner vedettiin liikenteestä ja vuokrattiin myöhemmin Olau Linelle. SHO puolestaan asetti työttömäksi jääneen Ilmattaren kansainväliseen risteilyliikenteeseen.


Tuota en tiennytkään että tuollainen neljän aluksen siirtymäkausikin oli. Oliko tuollainen järjestely tarkoitettu pysyväksi, vai miellettiinkö se alun alkaenkin väliaikaisratkaisuksi, esim. siksi että SHO oli ehtinyt jo julkaista aikataulut ja myydä lippuja laivoille ennen liikenteen myyntiä? Jos suunnitelmissa oli neljän aluksen liikenne pysyvästi tai ainakin Finnjetin tuloon saakka, liittyikö siihen mahdollisesti ajatuksia hajauttaa liikennettä? Eli, osa aluksista suoraan tai Sliten kautta Travemündeen ja osa esimerkiksi Köpikseen tai Köpiksen kautta Saksaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tunnelin vastustaminen kotimaisen palkkatason varjelemisella tai vastaavilla kysymyksillä on yksinkertaisesti typerää. Minä en halua, ja totta kai on selvää ettei suomalaisten suuri enemmistökään halua tänne Viron kaltaista voimakkaiden tuloerojen luokkayhteiskuntaa, mutta sellaista kehitystä vastaan ei tapella parhaiten eristäytymällä. Sen sijaan toimivat liikenneyhteydet tuovat Suomea lähemmäs mm. vientimarkkinoita, jolloin taloudella ja palkkatasolla on paremmat edellytykset kasvaa kuin tilanteessa, jossa Oulun eteläpuolinen Suomi on liikenteellisesti lähestulkoon saari. Jos Suomi ryhtyy niin sisäänpäinkääntyneeksi että liikenneyhteyksiä halutaan rajoittaa vain jottei vahingossakaan tule liikaa vuorovaikutusta naapurimaiden kanssa, minä ainakin muutan Viroon sitä ajattelua pakoon.


Minä ainakin toivon että Viro kehittyisi pohjoismaiseksi hyvinvointiyhteiskunnaksi ennenkuin tunnelia aletaan rakentaa. 

Se ulkomaankauppa-asepekti on tietenkin tärkeä, sekä myös huoltovarmuus, jos öljy vähenee niin että lentäminen jää vain rikkaiden etuoikeudeksi. Silloin tunnelin kannattavuus kohenee ja sen rakentamista kannattaa aikaistaa.



> Tuota en tiennytkään että tuollainen neljän aluksen siirtymäkausikin oli. Oliko tuollainen järjestely tarkoitettu pysyväksi, vai miellettiinkö se alun alkaenkin väliaikaisratkaisuksi, esim. siksi että SHO oli ehtinyt jo julkaista aikataulut ja myydä lippuja laivoille ennen liikenteen myyntiä? Jos suunnitelmissa oli neljän aluksen liikenne pysyvästi tai ainakin Finnjetin tuloon saakka, liittyikö siihen mahdollisesti ajatuksia hajauttaa liikennettä? Eli, osa aluksista suoraan tai Sliten kautta Travemündeen ja osa esimerkiksi Köpikseen tai Köpiksen kautta Saksaan?


Minä en nyt muista tarkkaan omistusjärjestelyjä mutta työnjako ennen Finnjetiä oli se että SHO:n molemmat laivat ajoivat Köpiksen kautta ja Finnlinesin vuorot joko Nynäshamnin tai Gotlannin kautta tai suoraan. Määräsatama kaikilla oli Travemünde. Jetin liikenteeseentulon jälkeen Finlandia kulki Köpiksen kautta tai pelkästään sinne asti, ja Jetti suoraan, mutta Finlandian liikennettä ei kauan harrastettu enää.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

Tunnelin rahoituksen kannalta ongelmallista on se, että käytännössä sitä tuskin tullaan rakentamaan ennen Rail Balticaa, etenkin jos nuo juurikin tässä ketjussa esitetyt arvaukset rahdin osuudesta tulonmuodostukseen ovat edes lähes oikeilla hehtaareilla. Virolla tuskin riittää lyhyellä tai edes keskipitkällä tähtäimellä pinkka sekä Tallinnan pohjois- että eteläpuolen miljardiluokan raideinvestointeihin, huolimatta siitä että jonkin verran EU-paalua olisi todennäköisesti kumpaankin tulossa.

----------


## JE

> Minä ainakin toivon että Viro kehittyisi pohjoismaiseksi hyvinvointiyhteiskunnaksi ennenkuin tunnelia aletaan rakentaa.


Itävallassa on pienemmät tuloerot kuin Suomessa. Bratislava ja Wien ovat linnuntietä lähempänä toisiaan kuin Helsinki ja Tallinna, eikä niillä ole edes merta välissä. Silti asiaa ei edes Jörg Haiderin vielä eläessä yritetty ratkaista heikentämällä junayhteyksiä. Selvää joka tapauksessa on, että elintasokuilu Suomen ja Viron välillä ei tule olemaan enää lähellekään nykyisissä mittasuhteissa silloin kun tunneli aikaisintaan toteutuu. Viron nykyisellä elintasolla sikäläinen veropohja on nimittäin yksinkertaisesti aivan liian pieni jotta tuon kokoluokan investointeja voidaan tehdä.

Ja totta kai toivon, että Viron yhteiskunta kehittyisi pohjoismaiseen suuntaan. Olen sen asian suhteen kuitenkin hiukan skeptinen. Sen sijaan meillä Suomessa kehitys vie kohti Viron mallia, varsinkin jos liikenneverkosta ei pidetä huolta ja Suomen asema periferiana (Länsi-Euroopasta katsottuna) korostuu.

----------


## petteri

> Se ulkomaankauppa-asepekti on tietenkin tärkeä, sekä myös huoltovarmuus, jos öljy vähenee niin että lentäminen jää vain rikkaiden etuoikeudeksi. Silloin tunnelin kannattavuus kohenee ja sen rakentamista kannattaa aikaistaa.


Energian hinnan raju nousu kyllä purisi samalla lailla junamatkailuunkin. Pitkän matkan junaliikenne ei kuluta niin paljon vähemmän energiaa ja muita resursseja kuin lentoliikenne- tai henkilöautoliikenne. 

Suurin osa nykyisestä lentomatkailusta ei myöskään voi siirtyä raiteille. Jos vaikka Pariisiin tai Lontooseen Helsingistä menisi yksi vuorokausi sinne ja toinen takaisin, turistimatkojen määrä vaan romahtaisi viides- tai kymmenesosaan nykyisestä, Espanjasta tai Kreikasta puhumattakaan. Suuressa osassa matkailusta ovat vaihtoehtoina lentomatkailu tai ei matkaa ollenkaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Energian hinnan raju nousu kyllä purisi samalla lailla junamatkailuunkin.


Pystyn kyllä suht helpostikin kuvittelemaan tulevaisuuden, jossa kohtuuhintainen sähköntuotanto on ratkaistu enemmän tai vähemmän kestävällä tavalla, mutta suihkumoottoripolttoaineiden tuotantoa ei. Biodieselithän ovat tietty jo olemassa, mutta en ole vakuuttunut, että mikään biomassan tuotanto pystyy yksinään vastaamaan nykyisen kaltaista kulutusta.

----------


## Kaid

> Tuota en tiennytkään että tuollainen neljän aluksen siirtymäkausikin oli. Oliko tuollainen järjestely tarkoitettu pysyväksi, vai miellettiinkö se alun alkaenkin väliaikaisratkaisuksi, esim. siksi että SHO oli ehtinyt jo julkaista aikataulut ja myydä lippuja laivoille ennen liikenteen myyntiä? Jos suunnitelmissa oli neljän aluksen liikenne pysyvästi tai ainakin Finnjetin tuloon saakka, liittyikö siihen mahdollisesti ajatuksia hajauttaa liikennettä? Eli, osa aluksista suoraan tai Sliten kautta Travemündeen ja osa esimerkiksi Köpikseen tai Köpiksen kautta Saksaan?


Käsittäkseni Saksan-linjan kauppa vietiin läpi erittäin nopealla aikataululla kevään 1975 aikana ja syynä neljän laivan järjestelyyn oli juuri se, että että sekä SHO että Finnlines olivat jo julkaisseet aikataulunsa ja alkaneet myymään matkoja ennenkuin kaupasta sovittiin. Mahdollisesti Finnlines suunnitteli linjan ajamista Jetin tuloon asti kolmella laivalla (jotka olisivat olleet Finnhansa, Finnpartner ja Finlandia, Ilmattaren vuokraus oli alusta lähtien tarkotiettu väliaikaiseksi), mutta yhtiön talous oli tuossa vaiheessa sen verran heikossa kunnossa ja Finnpartnerin omistajan Thomeston laivasto pyytämä vuokra niin korkea, että lopulta pääsyttiin kahden laivan liikenteeseen. Matkustajamäärien valossa tämä oli virhe, sillä Finnlinesin kuljettamat matkustajamäärät putosivat vuodesta 1975 vuoteen 1976 25% (Petri Karosen Enso-Gutzeit Oy laivanvarustajana -teoksen mukaan).




> Minä en nyt muista tarkkaan omistusjärjestelyjä mutta työnjako ennen Finnjetiä oli se että SHO:n molemmat laivat ajoivat Köpiksen kautta ja Finnlinesin vuorot joko Nynäshamnin tai Gotlannin kautta tai suoraan. Määräsatama kaikilla oli Travemünde.


Samalla mallilla jatkettiin myös tuo siirtymäaika 1975-1977, eli Finnhansa kulki vanha Finnlinesin reittiä Sliten tai Nyäshamnin kautta, Finlandia edelleen vanhaa SHO:n reittiä Kööpenhaminan kautta. Jetillä välipysähdyksiä ei ollut, mutta Finnstar ex-Finlandia kulki edellä kuvatusti Kööpenhaminan kautta Travemündeen tai vain Kööpenhaminaan kesät 1979 ja 80 kun se oli vielä(/taas) Finnlinesin liikenteessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suurin osa nykyisestä lentomatkailusta ei myöskään voi siirtyä raiteille. Jos vaikka Pariisiin tai Lontooseen Helsingistä menisi yksi vuorokausi sinne ja toinen takaisin, turistimatkojen määrä vaan romahtaisi viides- tai kymmenesosaan nykyisestä, Espanjasta tai Kreikasta puhumattakaan. Suuressa osassa matkailusta ovat vaihtoehtoina lentomatkailu tai ei matkaa ollenkaan.


Jos oletetaan ceteris paribus että lentomatkailu tulee mahdottomaksi ja Lontooseen tai Pariisiin kestää vuorokauden suuntaansa, en usko että ainakaan lomamatkailijoiden matkamäärä tipahtaa noin rajusti, jos siis hintataso säilyy samana eli nykylentoon verrannollisena (mikä ei ole sekään mitenkään itsestäänselvää). Vaikka viikon talvilomasta lienee hieman ärsyttävää käyttää kaksi vuorokautta pelkkään matkustamiseen, se ei ole mahdottomuus. Käytännössähän jo nyt Helsingin ulkopuolelta lähtiessä menee vaihtoineen monesti työpäivän verran. Vuorokausi junassa ei ole totaalisesti eri hehtaarilla.

Itse asiassa veikkaan että juuri Lontoon ja Pariisin suosio saattaa kasvaa rajusti, samoin kuin lähempänä sijaitsevien kohteiden suosio. Tämä siksi kun kaukomatkoja ei käytännössä enää voitaisi juuri tehdä (esim. Pekingiin kyllä pääsisi viikossa junalla mutta kenellä on aikaa?). Ja nämä ovat sentään mielenkiintoisia maailmanluokan metropoleja. Etelä-Euroopan suosio varmaan vähenisi, mutta kyllä sinnekin parissa vuorokaudessa monet matkustaisivat, tosin varmaan enemmän kahden viikon kuin viikon lomille, ja ehkä nykyistä harvemmin. Yksi suuri voittaja tietenkin on Pietari ja Allegro-junayhteys.

Bisnesmatkustaminen toki romahtaisi kun ei ehtisi päivän-parin reissuja tehdä. Toisaalta ne ovat romahtamassa jo nyt, kun netti- ja videoneuvottelut valtaavat alaa. (Sopii vaan kysyä kuinka moni meistä istuu päivittäin puhelinpalaverissa ulkomailla sijaitsevien kollegojen kanssa. Aika moni. Ei tule enää mieleen vaatia että pitäisi matkustaa joka kerran kun pitää jostakin keskustella. Sellainenkin aika oli ihan lähimenneisyydessä.) Mutta toisaalta kyllä eräitä bisnesasioita varten matkustettaisiin edelleen, mutta tehtäisiin pidempiä reissuja ja yhdistettäisiin erilaisia asioita samalle matkalle.

Täytyy muistaa että kulutuskäyttäytyminen sopeutuu aina vallitseviin oloihin joustavasti. Jos joku asia muuttuu mahdottomaksi, sen paikan ottaa joku toinen asia, jos taustalla oleva tarve säilyy. Ja useimmiten tarpeet säilyvät.

----------


## petteri

> Jos oletetaan ceteris paribus että lentomatkailu tulee mahdottomaksi ja Lontooseen tai Pariisiin kestää vuorokauden suuntaansa, en usko että ainakaan lomamatkailijoiden matkamäärä tipahtaa noin rajusti, jos siis hintataso säilyy samana eli nykylentoon verrannollisena (mikä ei ole sekään mitenkään itsestäänselvää). Vaikka viikon talvilomasta lienee hieman ärsyttävää käyttää kaksi vuorokautta pelkkään matkustamiseen, se ei ole mahdottomuus. Käytännössähän jo nyt Helsingin ulkopuolelta lähtiessä menee vaihtoineen monesti työpäivän verran. Vuorokausi junassa ei ole totaalisesti eri hehtaarilla.


Ainakin minun tuttavapiirissäni ehkä 70 % lomamatkoista (lukumäärässä mitattuna) on viikonloppuja, pitkiä viikonloppuja tai muita alle 4 päivän matkoja. 




> Itse asiassa veikkaan että juuri Lontoon ja Pariisin suosio saattaa kasvaa rajusti, samoin kuin lähempänä sijaitsevien kohteiden suosio. Tämä siksi kun kaukomatkoja ei käytännössä enää voitaisi juuri tehdä (esim. Pekingiin kyllä pääsisi viikossa junalla mutta kenellä on aikaa?). Ja nämä ovat sentään mielenkiintoisia maailmanluokan metropoleja. Etelä-Euroopan suosio varmaan vähenisi, mutta kyllä sinnekin parissa vuorokaudessa monet matkustaisivat, tosin varmaan enemmän kahden viikon kuin viikon lomille, ja ehkä nykyistä harvemmin. Yksi suuri voittaja tietenkin on Pietari ja Allegro-junayhteys.


En millään usko, että jos Pariisi tai Lontoo olisi nykyisen noin kuuden tunnin matkan (keskusta-keskusta) sijasta 24 tunnin matkan päässä, että matkustusvolyymi olisi lähelläkään nykyistä. On ihan eri juttu kun voi lähteä töistä perjantaina kolmelta ja ehtii hyvin istumaan päivällispöytään kuin matkustaa vuorokausi suuntaansa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainakin minun tuttavapiirissäni ehkä 70 % lomamatkoista (lukumäärässä mitattuna) on viikonloppuja, pitkiä viikonloppuja tai muita alle 4 päivän matkoja.


Houkuttaisi kyllä väittää ettei tuo voi olla kauhean edustava otos. Mutta eihän minulla mitään dataa aiheesta ole, joten vaikea väittää.

Ihan puhdasta viikonloppumatkaa en ole tainnut ikinä tehdä Tallinnaa tai Tukholmaa kauemmas. Pitkiä viikonloppuja muutaman kerran. Enimmäkseen on tullut matkustettua turistina loma-aikaan ja yleensä noin viikoksi. Viikonloppu on niin lyhyt, että sellainen matka vain stressaisi kun vaihtoehtona on oleilla rennosti kotona. (Tiedän kun edessä on juuri työmatkaan yhdistetty viikonloppu ulkomailla, josta maksan luonnollisesti ylimääräiset kulut itse. Kiva päästä vähän tuulettumaan, mutta toisaalta rassaa ajatus kahdesta työviikosta ilman että välissä on rentoa palautumisaikaa. Mutta oma valinta.)




> En millään usko, että jos Pariisi tai Lontoo olisi nykyisen noin kuuden tunnin matkan (keskusta-keskusta) sijasta 24 tunnin matkan päässä, että matkustusvolyymi olisi lähelläkään nykyistä. On ihan eri juttu kun voi lähteä töistä perjantaina kolmelta ja ehtii hyvin istumaan päivällispöytään kuin matkustaa vuorokausi suuntaansa.


Toki matkustusvolyymi (pelkästään turisteistakin puhuttaessa) laskisi, mutta pointtini oli että en usko että se romahtaisi ihan kuvaamallasi tavalla. Lyhyet viikonloppupiipahdukset jäisivät pois, mutta toisaalta toisesta päästä asteikkoa tulisi lisää viikon reissuja, kun kaukomatkat kävisivät vielä mahdottomammiksi. Ja sitäpaitsi pitkä viikonloppukaan ei olisi totaalisen mahdoton: lähtö keskiviikkoiltana, perillä torstai-iltana, perillä perjantai ja lauantai, paluu lähtisi lauantai-iltana ja saapuisi Suomeen sunnuntai-iltana. Ja junamatkustuksen ei ole pakko olla hukkaan heitettyä aikaa vaan joku matkanjärjestäjä voisi tehdä siitä ohjelmallisen osan matkaa. Vai miten muuten olisivat selitettävissä esim. hitaat Tukholman-risteilyt? Pääseehän sinne tunnin lennollakin, niin miksi kukaan käyttäisi 12 tuntia laivassa?  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse asiassa veikkaan että juuri Lontoon ja Pariisin suosio saattaa kasvaa rajusti, samoin kuin lähempänä sijaitsevien kohteiden suosio. Tämä siksi kun kaukomatkoja ei käytännössä enää voitaisi juuri tehdä (esim. Pekingiin kyllä pääsisi viikossa junalla mutta kenellä on aikaa?). Ja nämä ovat sentään mielenkiintoisia maailmanluokan metropoleja. Etelä-Euroopan suosio varmaan vähenisi, mutta kyllä sinnekin parissa vuorokaudessa monet matkustaisivat, tosin varmaan enemmän kahden viikon kuin viikon lomille, ja ehkä nykyistä harvemmin. Yksi suuri voittaja tietenkin on Pietari ja Allegro-junayhteys.
> ...........
> Täytyy muistaa että kulutuskäyttäytyminen sopeutuu aina vallitseviin oloihin joustavasti. Jos joku asia muuttuu mahdottomaksi, sen paikan ottaa joku toinen asia, jos taustalla oleva tarve säilyy. Ja useimmiten tarpeet säilyvät.


Juuri niin. Täytyy muistaa että 20 vuotta sitten, eli ennenkuin Euroopan lentoliikennne oli vapautunut kilpailulle, ja lentäminen muualle kuin Kanarialle tai Costa del Soliin oli suht kallista, oli interreilaaminen  ja bussimatkailu suosittua, eli kierrettiin koko kuukausi Euroopassa. 

Niiden maiden välillä joilla oli sama raideleveys eikä pakollista laivamatkaa, kulki myös suoria tilausjunia suosittuihin lomakohteisiin, esim Kööpenhaminasta alpeille tai rivieralle jne. Myös  Neuvostoliitossa ja muista toverimaista matkustetiiin ahkeraan junilla lomamatkoille mustallemerelle ja matkat saattoivat kestää pari vuorokautta/suunta. Ihmisillä oli siihen aikaan aikaa, ihmettelen miksi ei nyt, ja pitkän matkan junamatka oli myös tietynlainen elämys, junissa tutustuttiin mukaviin ihmisiin ja onpa jopa joku mennyt naimisiinkin interrailtuttavuuden kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Täytyy muistaa että 20 vuotta sitten, eli ennenkuin Euroopan lentoliikennne oli vapautunut kilpailulle, ja lentäminen muualle kuin Kanarialle tai Costa del Soliin oli suht kallista, oli interreilaaminen  ja bussimatkailu suosittua, eli kierrettiin koko kuukausi Euroopassa.


Tarkoitat kai 30 vuotta sitten eli 70-80 -luvun vaihteessa? 80-90 -lukujen vaihteessa lentoliikenne oli kyllä kovassa kasvussa vaikkei nykyisenlaista vapautta ja tarjontaa vielä ollutkaan. Mutta oli sentään suhteellisen edullisia APEX-lippuja ja tilauslentoja. Tampereeltakin lennettiin suoraan Lontooseen tilauslennoilla jo vuonna 1988, jolloin itse 14-vuotiaana koululaisena kävin siellä ensimmäisen kerran. 1991 oli Persianlahden maasota, jonka aikana kuinka ollakaan olin itsekin (taas) Lontoossa: silloin romahti monta lentoyhtiötä kun terrorismin pelossa monet jäivät kotiin. Kun olimme palanneet kotiin Air Europe -yhtiön tilauslennolla, niin siitä muutaman päivän päästä koko yhtiö kaatui konkurssiin.




> Ihmisillä oli siihen aikaan aikaa, ihmettelen miksi ei nyt, ja pitkän matkan junamatka oli myös tietynlainen elämys, junissa tutustuttiin mukaviin ihmisiin ja onpa jopa joku mennyt naimisiinkin interrailtuttavuuden kanssa.


Niin. Jossain välissä kaikilla rupesi olemaan niin kiire. Veikkaan että kunhan muut asiat ympärillä kiristyvät (kuten öljyn saatavuus ja hinta) niin ihmisillä alkaa taas riittää enemmän aikaa kuin tässä välillä. En nyt ota kantaa siihen onko tämä moraalisesti jotenkin ylevää vai ei (joidenkin mielestä on), mutta näin siinä varmaan käy. Ja sitten alkaa taas maistua junamatkustuskin lentojen sijasta, kun ei ole kiva vaan jäädä kotiin istumaan käsiensä päällä naama mutrussa kun lento ei enää onnistukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihan puhdasta viikonloppumatkaa en ole tainnut ikinä tehdä Tallinnaa tai Tukholmaa kauemmas.


Mä teen jonkun verran puhtaita viikonloppumatkoja, siis sellaisia, että lähdetään perjantaina töiden jälkeen ja tullaan taas maanantaiksi töihin. Pisimmillään olen käynyt New Yorkissa tällaisella reissulla. Sillä kerralla panin paluulennolta merkille kaksi muuta matkustajaa, jotka olivat samalla menolennollakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitat kai 30 vuotta sitten eli 70-80 -luvun vaihteessa? 80-90 -lukujen vaihteessa lentoliikenne oli kyllä kovassa kasvussa vaikkei nykyisenlaista vapautta ja tarjontaa vielä ollutkaan. Mutta oli sentään suhteellisen edullisia APEX-lippuja ja tilauslentoja. Tampereeltakin lennettiin suoraan Lontooseen tilauslennoilla jo vuonna 1988, jolloin itse 14-vuotiaana koululaisena kävin siellä ensimmäisen kerran. 1991 oli Persianlahden maasota, jonka aikana kuinka ollakaan olin itsekin (taas) Lontoossa: silloin romahti monta lentoyhtiötä kun terrorismin pelossa monet jäivät kotiin. Kun olimme palanneet kotiin Air Europe -yhtiön tilauslennolla, niin siitä muutaman päivän päästä koko yhtiö kaatui konkurssiin.


Se murros joka kasvatti lentämisen suosiota varsinkin keskipitkillä keski-euroopan matkoilla alkoi 1980-luvun loppupuoliskolla kun elettiin niitä kuuluisia kulutusjuhlia, ja haluttiin erottua rahvaasta joka oli nähnyt vain etelän lomarannat tai reppumatkailijoista jotka olivat nähneet vain rautatieasemia ja youth-hostelleja.




> Mä teen jonkun verran puhtaita viikonloppumatkoja, siis sellaisia, että lähdetään perjantaina töiden jälkeen ja tullaan taas maanantaiksi töihin. Pisimmillään olen käynyt New Yorkissa tällaisella reissulla. Sillä kerralla panin paluulennolta merkille kaksi muuta matkustajaa, jotka olivat samalla menolennollakin.


Siis miten muka ehtii NYK:issä käydä viikonloppumatkalla? Mitä siitä saa irti, eikö sitä olla aika väsyneitä kun ollaan perillä?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis miten muka ehtii NYK:issä käydä viikonloppumatkalla? Mitä siitä saa irti, eikö sitä olla aika väsyneitä kun ollaan perillä?


Sitä ihmettelen vähän minäkin, mutta toisaalta... Pari kertaa olen käynyt NY:ssa ja tiedän kokemuksesta, että aikaero ei niin hirveästi vaivaa siihen suuntaan mennessä. Suomesta lähdetään joskus 14.30 maissa ja ollaan perillä joskus 14.30 maissa paikallista aikaa. Siinä sitten ehtii vielä kivasti iltakävelylle kaupungille ennen kuin väsy käy käpälään. Mutta paluu on yhtä murhaa. Lähtö klo 18.00 maissa, saapuminen Suomeen n. 7.30. Mukavasti ehtii varmaan kyllä töihin, mutta ei työkykyisenä. Kummallakin kerralla olin niin kuollut palattuani että ensimmäinen päivä jonnekin klo 18 saakka menee ihan horroksessa / unessa. Sitten rupeaa piristymään, mikä ei auta asiaa. Viikon verran menee ennen kuin jet lag on kokonaan tasaantunut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itävallassa on pienemmät tuloerot kuin Suomessa. Bratislava ja Wien ovat linnuntietä lähempänä toisiaan kuin Helsinki ja Tallinna, eikä niillä ole edes merta välissä. Silti asiaa ei edes Jörg Haiderin vielä eläessä yritetty ratkaista heikentämällä junayhteyksiä.


Tämä on muuten mielenkiintoisa pointti. 

Johtuukohan siitä että tsekit ja slovakit menevät mielummin Saksaan hanttihommiin kuin Itävaltaan, koska Saksan työmarkkinat ehkä vetävät vähän paremmin, ja sitten siellä Saksassa ei ollut sitä "haideria". Toiseksi monet ohjelmistoalan suuret firmat ovat jättäneet "kalliit" maat kuten itävallan väliin ja perustaneet toimipisteitä ennemmin Tsekkeihin, Slovakiaan ja Unkariin jossa työvoima on halvempaa. Näin voi tapahtua Suomessakin jos tunneli valmistuu, eli Nokiat sun muut muuttavat kokonaan Tallinnnaan? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toiseksi monet ohjelmistoalan suuret firmat ovat jättäneet "kalliit" maat kuten itävallan väliin ja perustaneet toimipisteitä ennemmin Tsekkeihin, Slovakiaan ja Unkariin jossa työvoima on halvempaa. Näin voi tapahtua Suomessakin jos tunneli valmistuu, eli Nokiat sun muut muuttavat kokonaan Tallinnnaan?


Eli taitaakin olla niin, että sitä tunnelia ei haluta tehdä sen vuoksi, kun se on kannattava eikä kannattamaton.

Ja samasta syystä tunnelia ei saa edes tukia ja arvioida. Sen sijaan kuulemma ensi viikolla alkaa Kivenlahden metron suunnittelu, vaikka missään ei ole näkynyt vähäisintäkään keskustelua tai arviointia touhun kannattavuudesta. Mutta kun on tarpeeksi suunniteltu ja pantu rahaa menemään, niin johan se muuttuu kannattavaksi siksi, että muuten käytetty raha menee hukkaan.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Ei tuota koko ketjua jaksa lukea läpi.
Että kertokaa nyt tähän mihin tuota tunnelia tarvittaisikaan.
Suomenlahden yli pääsevät ihmiset tänäpänä monellakin tavalla. Miksi moinen putki?
Tuskin tavaraliikenteen tarpeeseen sitä tarvitaan. Eihän maassamme kohta ole perusteollisuutta ollenkaan. Jos nyt sahatavaraa tai malmia sattuu menemään, niin laiva taitaa olla ainut järkevä kuljetusmuoto.
Kyllähän tuon lahden yli pääsee taas alta 20 minuutin, jos nyt niin kova kiire sattuu olemaan.
Liekö tuo Kanaalitunnelikaan vieläkään kannattava, vaikka populaa on aivan toisessa suhteessa kuin täällä Pohjolan perillä.

----------


## hmikko

> Liekö tuo Kanaalitunnelikaan vieläkään kannattava, vaikka populaa on aivan toisessa suhteessa kuin täällä Pohjolan perillä.


Kanaalitunneli on luonteeltaan jonkin verran erilainen Tallinna-tunneliin verrattuna, kun isot väestökeskittymät Lontoo, Pariisi ja Bryssel eivät ole tunnelin päissä vaan matkaa on tuntuva osuus maan pinnallakin.

Tämmöisen vuonna 2006 julkaistun analyysin mukaan Kanaalitunnelin kokonaisvaikutus Britannian taloudelle on tappiollinen, eli Brittannia olisi tämän mukaan pärjännyt taloudellisesti paremmin ilman tunneliin tehtyä virheinvestointia. En osaa tutkimuksen pätevyydestä sanoa mitään. 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...65856405001126

Junaoperaattori Eurostar sinänsä on toiminut käsittääkseni voitollisesti jo vuosikaudet, mutta se on eri asia kuin rakennushankkeen velkojen maksaminen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junaoperaattori Eurostar sinänsä on toiminut käsittääkseni voitollisesti jo vuosikaudet, mutta se on eri asia kuin rakennushankkeen velkojen maksaminen.


Lisäksi tunnelin haltija Eurotunnel operoi itse "shuttleaan", sekä tytäryhtiönsä Europorte rahtijunia. Niiden voitollisuudesta en tiedä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tuota koko ketjua jaksa lukea läpi.
> Että kertokaa nyt tähän mihin tuota tunnelia tarvittaisikaan.


Muodostamaan Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta kaksoiskaupunki, joka on yhtenäinen talos- ja työssäkäyntialue. Vastaavalla tavalla kuin Ison Beltin silta yhdistää Skånen länsirannikon Kööpenhaminaan. Toinen tarkoitus on liittää EU:n näkökulmasta saaren asemassa oleva Suomi kiinteällä liikenneyhteydellä muuhun Eurooppaan.

Kolmen vartin matka-aika junalipun hinnalla ei ole ollenkaan sama asia, kuin että kaupunkien välillä voi kulkea kohtuuhinnalla 3 tunnin laivamatkalla tai kalliisti lentäen lentokoneella tai helikopterilla. Lentäminen onkin täysin marginaalisia nykyiseen kokonaismatkamäärään verrattuna.

Antero

----------


## antti

Kyllä Albertin puheenvuoro on kaikkein viisain tässä ketjussa. Mitä hyötyä on Helsingille ja muulle Suomelle jostain kaksoiskaupunkiasemasta Tallinnan kanssa. Pääseehän sitä Lindalinjalla 90 minuutissa kun paatit sattuu olemaan kunnossa eikä tuule liikaa tai kahdessa tunnissa Tallinkilla Suomenlahden yli. Jos oikein kiire, niin tosin kallis helikopterikyyti on siinä 20 minuuttia. Onko siinä kovin isoa eroa, onko Rooma 45 minuuttia lähempänä tai kauempana, ei sen takia mitään tunnelia kannata tehdä. Se tunneli kun tyssäisi Tallinnaan, ei siitä eteenpäin luonnollisesti pääse junalla kovinkaan pitkälle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Muodostamaan Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta kaksoiskaupunki, joka on yhtenäinen talos- ja työssäkäyntialue. Vastaavalla tavalla kuin Ison Beltin silta yhdistää Skånen länsirannikon Kööpenhaminaan. Toinen tarkoitus on liittää EU:n näkökulmasta saaren asemassa oleva Suomi kiinteällä liikenneyhteydellä muuhun Eurooppaan.


Haluaisin konkretisoida tätä asiaa. Suomalaisen teollisuuden yksi keskeinen markkina on Saksa taikka Keski-Eurooppa yleisemmin. Teollisuutemme asiakkaita ovat ensi sijassa muu teollisuus, ei niinkään kuluttajat. Myytäessä muulle teollisuudelle toimitusaika on yksi keskeinen kilpailutekijä. Esimerkiksi Ruotsiin verrattaessa olemme yhden päivän jäljessä. Tilaukset on siis tehtävä Suomesta päivää aikaisemmin ja merikuljetuksiin liittyy vieläpä säävaraus, toimitusvarmuutemme ei siis ole kovin hyvä. Näillä edellytyksillä toimiminen vaikkapa saksalaisen autoteollisuuden alihankkijana ei ole kovin helppoa. Sinällään teollisuudellamme menee ihan hyvin, asiakkaita riittää, joten tuo tunneli ei ole mikään elämän ja kuoleman asia. Mutta yhdessä Balttian ratayhteyden kanssa se loisi uusia mahdollisuuksia teollisuudellemme. Eli selvä hyöty, ehkäpä niin suuri hyöty, että tunneli-investointi olisi perusteltu.

Tuota kaksoiskaupunkiajatusta pitäisi avata samalla tavalla. Siis miettiä mitä konkreettista etua siitä olisi. Mutta nyt en jaksa sitä käydä miettimään.

----------


## JE

> Kyllä Albertin puheenvuoro on kaikkein viisain tässä ketjussa. Mitä hyötyä on Helsingille ja muulle Suomelle jostain kaksoiskaupunkiasemasta Tallinnan kanssa. Pääseehän sitä Lindalinjalla 90 minuutissa kun paatit sattuu olemaan kunnossa eikä tuule liikaa tai kahdessa tunnissa Tallinkilla Suomenlahden yli. Jos oikein kiire, niin tosin kallis helikopterikyyti on siinä 20 minuuttia. Onko siinä kovin isoa eroa, onko Rooma 45 minuuttia lähempänä tai kauempana, ei sen takia mitään tunnelia kannata tehdä. Se tunneli kun tyssäisi Tallinnaan, ei siitä eteenpäin luonnollisesti pääse junalla kovinkaan pitkälle.


Toistan jälleen omat argumenttini:

1. tunnelin aika on vasta, kun Rail Baltica on valmis, ja sitä voidaan hyödyntää liikenteessä Tallinnaa pidemmälle. Nyt koko kysymys on tunnetusti jumissa, koska Latvia on käytännössä tulpannut Rail Baltican toteuttamisen.
2. pidemmän päälle toivon sekä Rail Baltican että sen jälkeen tunnelin toteutuvan. Tähän asti on pärjätty ilmankin -ajattelulla Suomi olisi edelleen maatalousvaltainen periferia, joka saisi vientituloja voin tapaisten tuotteiden viennistä. Silläkin tavalla varmasti "pärjättäisiin", mutta uusia ajatuksia on uskallettava esittää. Vaikka ne olisivatkin "vähän" utopistisia ensi alkuun.
3. Tallinnan tunnelin mahdollisuuksien selvittämisestä olisi hyötyä riippumatta siitä, mitä selvitys osoittaisi. Jos se osoittaisi tunnelin maksavan kohtuuttomasti, kuten tunnelin tiukimmat vastustajat olettavat, sitten se osoittaisi sen ja hankkeen voisi haudata painavammin argumentein kuin nyt "mutu-tuntumalta".

----------


## kouvo

Vaikuttaa siltä että hyödyt tunnelista kohdistuvat huomattavasti enemmän Suomelle kuin Virolle. Virohan ei ole euroopan suuntaan "saari", eikä Suomi suinkaan ole enää ainoa suunta johon Viro suuntautuu. Keskustelu tunnelista on Virossa ilmeisesti vielä meidänkin olematonta debattia vähäisempää ja aika epätodennäköiseltä hankkeen toteutuminen vaikuttaa edes pitkällä tähtäimellä jos toista osapuolta se ei kiinnosta pätkän vertaa.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Avataanpa hiukan sitä keskustelua, miksi kaksoiskaupunki Helsinki-Tallinna voisi olla hyödyllinen (en muuten ole vakuuttunut tunnelin kannattavuudesta, mutta tässä nyt hiukan näkökulmia). 

Verrataanpa ensin vaikkapa Lahden oikorataan. Se on hyödyllinen siksi, että yhdistää noin sadan tuhannen asukkaan Lahden osaksi Helsingin työssäkäyntialuetta. Junatunneli Tallinnaan yhdistäisi Tallinnan osaksi Helsingin työssäkäyntialuetta (ja toisinpäin). Siitä olisi erityisesti merkittäviä hyötyjä Virolle, koska merkittävä määrä ihmisiä voisi asua Viron puolella ja nauttia Helsingin korkeasta palkkatasosta. Huomatkaa, että junatunnelin kanssa Tallinnassa asuva olisi lähempänä Helsinkiä kuin Lahdessa asuva. Itse asiassa Tallinna olisi lähempänä Helsinkiä kuin se Sipoon metron varaan suunniteltu asuinkeskus. 

Helsingin seutu kasvaa kovaa vauhtia ja on merkittävä korkean teknologian osaamiskeskittymä. Helsingillä on vaikeuksia tuottaa riittävästi hyviä asuntoja ulkomaalaisille, jotka suostuvat tänne asumaan näillä asuntojen hinnalla. Yhdistämällä nämä kaksi kaupunkia, kaupunkiseudun kasvu voi keskittyä sekä Helsinkiin että Tallinnaan. 

On käytännössä varmaa, että Helsinki-Tallinna -alue hyötyisi junatunnelista hyvin, hyvin paljon. Onko se hyöty riittävän iso, että tunneli kannattaa maksaa? En tiedä. Toinen, mitä emme tiedä on se, kenelle se hyöty jakautuu. Voihan olla esimerkiksi niin, että hyödyt tulisivat voittopuolisesti Tallinnalle ja maksajana olisi voittopuolisesti Helsinki. (Tai toisinpäin). Mitä tapahtuu riippuu voimakkaasti siitä, minne hyvät veronmaksajat päätyvät ja minne yritykset päätyvät. Ja kuka saa verotuotot. 

Mahdollisuus päivittäiseen työpendelöintiin muuttaa kaiken verrattuna nykyiseen tilanteeseen, jossa työmatka väistämättä on yli 2 tuntia suuntaansa (kun laskee laivan lisäksi matkat kotoa satamaan ja satamasta työpaikalle).

----------


## kouvo

> Verrataanpa ensin vaikkapa Lahden oikorataan. Se on hyödyllinen siksi, että yhdistää noin sadan tuhannen asukkaan Lahden osaksi Helsingin työssäkäyntialuetta. Junatunneli Tallinnaan yhdistäisi Tallinnan osaksi Helsingin työssäkäyntialuetta (ja toisinpäin). Siitä olisi erityisesti merkittäviä hyötyjä Virolle, koska merkittävä määrä ihmisiä voisi asua Viron puolella ja nauttia Helsingin korkeasta palkkatasosta. Huomatkaa, että junatunnelin kanssa Tallinnassa asuva olisi lähempänä Helsinkiä kuin Lahdessa asuva. Itse asiassa Tallinna olisi lähempänä Helsinkiä kuin se Sipoon metron varaan suunniteltu asuinkeskus. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mahdollisuus päivittäiseen työpendelöintiin muuttaa kaiken verrattuna nykyiseen tilanteeseen, jossa työmatka väistämättä on yli 2 tuntia suuntaansa (kun laskee laivan lisäksi matkat kotoa satamaan ja satamasta työpaikalle).


Tallinna nyt ei kuitenkaan ole mikään Lahti, "jossa kaikki asuvat minuutin päässä asemalta ja suurimmat ruuhkaongelmat aiheutuvat mummojen potkukelkkaliikenteestä". Tallinnalla on myös omat "sipoonsa", joten vertailu näiltäkään osin ei välttämättä ole kovin relevanttia. Kaiken kaikkiaan aika epärealistista olettaa, että pendelöinti Tallinnasta tulisi muodostumaan suhteellisesti lähellekään yhtä merkittäväksi kuin Lahdesta tai Sipoosta.

----------


## JE

> Vaikuttaa siltä että hyödyt tunnelista kohdistuvat huomattavasti enemmän Suomelle kuin Virolle. Virohan ei ole euroopan suuntaan "saari", eikä Suomi suinkaan ole enää ainoa suunta johon Viro suuntautuu. Keskustelu tunnelista on Virossa ilmeisesti vielä meidänkin olematonta debattia vähäisempää ja aika epätodennäköiseltä hankkeen toteutuminen vaikuttaa edes pitkällä tähtäimellä jos toista osapuolta se ei kiinnosta pätkän vertaa.


Toki tunnelista olisi kaukoliikenteessä enemmän hyötyä Suomelle kuin Virolle, jälkimmäinenhän olisi lähinnä kauttakulkumaa. Mutta Viro on Euroopan suuntaan ihan yhtä paljon saari kuin Etelä-Suomikin niin kauan, kuin Rail Balticaa ei nopeana ja sujuvana rautatieyhteytenä ole toteutettu. Lähes kaikki rahti Virosta Keski-Eurooppaan kulkee laivoilla Itämeren yli.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaiken kaikkiaan aika epärealistista olettaa, että pendelöinti Tallinnasta tulisi muodostumaan suhteellisesti lähellekään yhtä merkittäväksi kuin Lahdesta tai Sipoosta.


On vastaavia esimerkkejä silti olemassakin, esimerkiksi Malmöstä pendelöidään runsaasti Köpikseen. Eikä Malmökään ole mikään Lahti. Vaikka matka meren yli onkin paljon lyhyempi, matkan pituus on silti yli 30 minuuttia (ainakin nyt ennen Citytunnelnia) eli ei paljonkaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliä lyhyempi. Suomen ja Viron raja ei Ruotsin ja Tanskan rajaa kummempi ole, ja täällä sentään on sama rahayksikkö molemmin puolin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tallinna nyt ei kuitenkaan ole mikään Lahti, "jossa kaikki asuvat minuutin päässä asemalta ja suurimmat ruuhkaongelmat aiheutuvat mummojen potkukelkkaliikenteestä". Tallinnalla on myös omat "sipoonsa", joten vertailu näiltäkään osin ei välttämättä ole kovin relevanttia. Kaiken kaikkiaan aika epärealistista olettaa, että pendelöinti Tallinnasta tulisi muodostumaan suhteellisesti lähellekään yhtä merkittäväksi kuin Lahdesta tai Sipoosta.


Eikö? Kun nyt jo pendelöinti on 5000 henkilöä, vaikka päivittäinen matkustaminen ei ole mahdollista. Lahden suunnasta pendelöinti on 3800, eli huomattavasti vähemmän. Porvoon seudulta pendelöi 7000 henkilöä ja PorvooHelsinki on samassa aikaluokassa kuin olisi TallinnaHelsinki tunnelissa.

Tulkoon vielä todetuksi, että 5000 henkilön pendelöinti nyt Tallinnasta Helsinkiin tarkoittaa ihmisiä, joiden pysyvä asunto on Tallinnassa. Helsingissä töissä olevien Eestin kansalaisten määrä on huomattavasti suurempi, sillä moni asuu Helsingissä pysyvästi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingissä töissä olevien Eestin kansalaisten määrä on huomattavasti suurempi, sillä moni asuu Helsingissä pysyvästi.


Sattuipa niin, että Hesarissa on tänään laaja juttu virolaisista Suomessa. Jutussa on todettu, että väestörekisterikeskuksen mukaan Suomessa asuu pysyvästi 29.080 virolaista. Kukaan ei voi sanoa, kuinka moni heistä asuisi mieluummin kotonaan Tallinnassa tai sen lähiympäristössä, jos he voisivat liikkua sieltä päivittäin Helsinkiin.

Aivan samalla tavalla ei voi sanoa, kuinka moni Porvoon tai Lahden seutukuntien asukas muuttaisi pysyvästi Helsinkiin työn perässä, jos päivittäinen pendelöinti ei olisi mahdollista. Toisaalta emme tiedä sitäkään, montako lahtelaista ja porvoolaista on muuttanut Helsigin seudulle välttääkseen pendelöinnin.

Niille tunnelin vastustajille, joilla vastustamisen todellinen syy on esimerkiksi työvoimapoliittinen, tilasto antaa tietenkin väkevän argumentin. Jos nuo 29.000 ovat aikuisia, jotka ovat täällä töissä, heidän jokaisen voi väittää vieneen työpaikan suomalaiselta. Ja tuo on iso määrä vietyjä työpaikkoja, kun työyyömyys Suomessa on noin 250.000 koko maassa. Toisaalta tiedetään, ettei työttömyys jakaudu tasaisesti. Helsingin seudulla on monella alalla työvoimapula.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Tallinna nyt ei kuitenkaan ole mikään Lahti, "jossa kaikki asuvat minuutin päässä asemalta ja suurimmat ruuhkaongelmat aiheutuvat mummojen potkukelkkaliikenteestä". Tallinnalla on myös omat "sipoonsa", joten vertailu näiltäkään osin ei välttämättä ole kovin relevanttia. Kaiken kaikkiaan aika epärealistista olettaa, että pendelöinti Tallinnasta tulisi muodostumaan suhteellisesti lähellekään yhtä merkittäväksi kuin Lahdesta tai Sipoosta.


Lahtikaan ei ole Lahti. Ihan kohtuullinen osa pendelöijistä ei asu kävelymatkan päässä asemasta. Tallinnan keskusta on ihan kohtuullisen tiivis. 

Toisekseen Lahdella ja Tallinnalla on yksi merkittävä ero. Virossa keskipalkka oli 775/kk vuonna 2009. Tallinnassa se lienee jonkin verran korkeampi, mutta ei varmasti lähellekään Helsingin seudun keskipalkkoja (varmuudella yli 3000/kk). Tallinnassa asuva voi siis nykytilanteessa saada jopa useamman tuhannen euron palkankorotuksen pendelöimällä Helsinkiin. Runsaan tunnin työmatka on monelle ihan ok, jos palkka kasvaa noin paljon. 

Olennaisesti: lauttayhteys kestää 90 minuuttia ja sillä pääsee satamasta satamaan. Junayhteys arviolta 45 minuuttia(?) ja sillä pääsee yhtä hyvin Tallinnan keskustaan ja useampaan lähiöön. Lisäksi sillä pääsee Helsingissä esimerkiksi Pasilaan ja mahdollisesti muihinkin merkittäviin työpaikka-alueisiin ilman vaihtoa. Siis jos järjestetään tuo osaksi Helsingin seudun lähiliikennettä. 

Olennaisesti rautatie tekee mahdolliseksi työssäkäymisen Tallinnasta ainakin Helsingin niemelle, Pasilaan, metron varrelle (mm. Keilaniemi/Otaniemi -alue), Leppävaaraan ja Tikkurilaan. Aviapolis alkaa ehkä olemaan liian kaukana nykytilanteessa. Kyllähän noista työmatkoista tulee pitkiä - suurin piirtein yhtä pitkiä kuin monilla Helsinkiin pendelöivillä. 

Edelleenkin: en ole vakuuttunut tuon hankkeen kannattavuudesta. Mutta annetaan ihan oikeasti tosiasioiden puhua, eikä yritellä vääristellä asioita. Jos tunneli rakentuu, niin oikealla hinnoittelulla ja järjestelyillä sitä tullaan käyttämään paljon työmatka-pendelöintiin. Ja se on ehkä tärkein osa sen tunnelin hyötyjä ja näin ollen mahdollinen ratalinjaus tulee tehdä tätä silmällä pitäen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Virossa keskipalkka oli 775/kk vuonna 2009. Tallinnassa se lienee jonkin verran korkeampi,


On merkittävästi korkeampi. Virossa on aikamoinen elintasokuilu Tallinnan ja maaseudun välillä. Lukuja minulla ei kuitenkaan ole esittää.




> Tallinnassa asuva voi siis nykytilanteessa saada jopa useamman tuhannen euron palkankorotuksen pendelöimällä Helsinkiin. Runsaan tunnin työmatka on monelle ihan ok, jos palkka kasvaa noin paljon.


Minusta tässä tunnelikeskustelussa unohdetaan, tai jätetään liian pienelle huomioarvolle, se, ettei Viron ja Suomen palkkakuilu ole mikään pysyvä ilmiö. Käsittääkseni Viron elintaso oli Suomen elintasoa korkeampi 1930-luvun lopulla. Nyt Virolla on takanaan 20 vuotta itsenäisyyttä ja näiden 20 vuoden aikana elintaso on noussut varmasti vähintään yhtä paljon kuin Suomessa 1917-1937. Nousu jatkuu.

En osaa sanoa, kuluuko siihen toiset 20 vuotta, mutta tulee päivä, jolloin Suomen ja Viron elintaso ja palkkataso vastaavat koko lailla toisiaan. Tunneliluokan hankkeita ei kannata ruveta perustelemaan tilapäisillä eduilla. Tunnelia ei tehdä 20, 50 tai edes sadan vuoden tarpeisiin, vaan "ikuisiksi" ajoiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En osaa sanoa, kuluuko siihen toiset 20 vuotta, mutta tulee päivä, jolloin Suomen ja Viron elintaso ja palkkataso vastaavat koko lailla toisiaan. Tunneliluokan hankkeita ei kannata ruveta perustelemaan tilapäisillä eduilla. Tunnelia ei tehdä 20, 50 tai edes sadan vuoden tarpeisiin, vaan "ikuisiksi" ajoiksi.


Minusta palkkatasoero ei ole ratkaiseva. Eikä saakaan olla juuri siksi, ettei tuollaista hanketta tehdä muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä. Vertasinkin pendelöintiä Helsinkiin muualta Suomesta siihen, mikä on pendelöinti Tallinnasta nyt ja mikä on pendelöinnin potentiaali. Absoluuttinen pendelöinnin määrä on nyt samassa luokassa kuin muualta Suomesta, vaikka pendelöinti on huomattavasti hankalampaa ja nyt on huomattava palkkatasoero. Tulevaisuudessa, jos palkkatasoeroa ei ole, pendelöinnin pitiäisi perustua pelkästään väestömäärään ja matkavastukseen. Silloin tulee oleelliseksi se, että Tallinna on kaikkein suurin Helsingin lähellä oleva väestökeskittymä. Onhan tallinnan asukasmäärä suurempi kuin minkään Helsingin ulkopuolisen suomalaisen kaupungin. Ja suurempi, kun se väestömäärä yhteensä, jolta Helsinkiin nyt pendelöidään tunnin matkan päästä.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

Onko mitään vaihtoehtoisia pendelöintitapoja pohdittu kuin tunneli kiskoineen ja junineen? Laiva ja helikopteri on kokeiltu, molemmilla pääsee mutta on niissä omat hankaluutensa. Miten olisi sukelluskapseli? Jaa mikä? No jonkinlainen kapseli, johon mahtuisi kerralla vaikka noin 200 ihmistä. Vedenalaiset telakointiasemat molempiin päihin. Näitä kapseleita sitten ruuhka-aikaan kohtuullisen tihein vuorovälein. Toimisi vuodenajasta riippumatta, tuuliolot ei haittaisi. Veden alla voisi ajaa syvällä muuta laivaliikennettä häiritsemättä kovaa vauhtia Tallinnasta Helsinkiin, esim kolmessa vartissa. En tosin tunne vesiliikennefysiikkaa, onko esim 80-100 km/h veden alla mahdollista. Luulisi kuitenkin muotoilulla/nanotekniikalla saavan veden vastuksen minimoitua, ja siten vauhdin riittävän suureksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiskoshan voisi seuraavaksi lähteä tutkimaan Murzun Tallinnan-ehdotusta Laajasalon joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi.

----------


## Kaid

> Kiskoshan voisi seuraavaksi lähteä tutkimaan Murzun Tallinnan-ehdotusta Laajasalon joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi.


Itse odotan edelleen tässä blogissa ehdotettujen koulutettujen valaiden tutkimista vaihtoehtoina. Sopisivat myös Helsinki-Tallinna -välille ekologisena vaihtoehtona!

----------


## Harri Turunen

Eiköhän samaan syssyyn tutkita vaihtoehto rakentaa moottoritie ja junarata Pasilasta Tallinnaan toteutettuna esim. seuraavasti:
Hakamäentieltä aloitetaan uusi moottoritie Pasilan vanhan ratapihan pohjaa pitkin. Moottoritie ja raidepari sukeltavat kolmereikäiseen tunneliin ennen Nordenskiöldinkatua. Jonnekin syvälle Rautatieaseman metroaseman ja Erottajan väliin tulisi junaasema. Tunneli jatkuisi niin pitkälle etelään kuin hyvälaatuista kiinteätä kalliota riittää. Ennen kallion loppumista moottoritie ja rata nousisivat keinosaaren kautta sillalle, joka jatkuisi aina Rohuneemeen asti. Tunneliin ja siltaan voitaisiin rakentaa liittymiä tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Eiköhän samaan syssyyn tutkita vaihtoehto rakentaa moottoritie ja junarata Pasilasta Tallinnaan toteutettuna esim. seuraavasti:
> Hakamäentieltä aloitetaan uusi moottoritie Pasilan vanhan ratapihan pohjaa pitkin. Moottoritie ja raidepari sukeltavat kolmereikäiseen tunneliin ennen Nordenskiöldinkatua. Jonnekin syvälle Rautatieaseman metroaseman ja Erottajan väliin tulisi junaasema. Tunneli jatkuisi niin pitkälle etelään kuin hyvälaatuista kiinteätä kalliota riittää. Ennen kallion loppumista moottoritie ja rata nousisivat keinosaaren kautta sillalle, joka jatkuisi aina Rohuneemeen asti. Tunneliin ja siltaan voitaisiin rakentaa liittymiä tarpeen mukaan.


Ilmeisesti tämä oli vähän vähemmän kieliposkessa heitetty idea kuin muutama aikaisempi? Taitaa tuollaisen pitkän merenalaisen moottoritietunnelin hinta olla niin suolainen, että tuskin sitä edes harkitaan.

----------


## j-lu

->Tunnelin mahdolliset eduthan eivät sinänsä synny palkkatasoista sun muista yksittäisistä ja erityisistä asioista, vaan siitä yleisestä linjasta, että Suomenlahden eripuolilla on jonkinverran erilaiset yhteiskunnat, joissa tehdään tällä hetkellä hyvin erilaista politiikkaa. Tämän vuoksi tunneli on paljon merkittävämpi asia kuin "Tallinan väkimäärän sijaitseminen Lahdessa". Yhteiskuntien erilaisuus antaa yrityksille ja ihmisille mahdollisuuden valita puolen, mutta silti toimia samalla alueella. Suomalaisittain asiaan tietysti liittyy erilaisia pelkoja yritysten ja hyvätuloisten uudelleensijoittautumisesta, mutta väittäisin pk-seutulaisten hyötyvän tunnelista jo yksistään siitä syystä, että kaupunkien ja yhteiskuntien välille syntyvä kilpailuasetelma karsisi pohjoispuolelta pahimmat siltarumpusuhmuroinnit ja hukkaputkikähminnät pois. 

Ts. uskon kaikkivaltiaan tehokkuuden kasvavan tunnelin myötä ja, itseasiassa koska, kuluttajien valinnanmahdollisuudet eli valta kasvaisi. Helsingissä esimerkiksi kaavoitus saisi vauhtia, kun se joutuisi kilpailemaan Tallinnan kanssa. Joukkoliikenteen osalta järkeviä hankkeita toteutettaisiin järjettömien sijaan. Metron laajentuminen tyssäisi seinään. Östersundomia ei edes harkittaisi vakavasti 50+ tuhatta ihmisen asuinseuduksi. Munkkivuoreen kulkisi jo ratikka, koska se on kannattava hanke ja odottaminen maksaa. Kruunuvuoren rakentaminen siltoineen olisi ainakin aloitettu, koska jahkailu ei hyödytä kuin korkeintaan gryndereitä.

Optimistisempi elättelee myös toiveita suomalaisen aluepolitiikan (eli rahan lappoamisen keskustalaisille pelloille) loppumisesta, koska pohjimmiltaan se on tehottomuuden ylläpitämistä. Olipas makoisa uni...

----------


## Max

> Veden alla voisi ajaa syvällä muuta laivaliikennettä häiritsemättä kovaa vauhtia Tallinnasta Helsinkiin, esim kolmessa vartissa. En tosin tunne vesiliikennefysiikkaa, onko esim 80-100 km/h veden alla mahdollista. Luulisi kuitenkin muotoilulla/nanotekniikalla saavan veden vastuksen minimoitua, ja siten vauhdin riittävän suureksi.


Sikäli kuin mitään tiedän, niin vesi on painavaa ja tuolla parinkymmenen metrin syvyydessäkin tarvitaan jo aika paljon voimaa minkäänlaisen vauhdin aikaansaamiseksi. Puhumattakaan siitä, että aluksen rakenteiden pitää kestää veden painetta, mikä tekee itse aluksesta huomattavasti painavamman. Mutta ehkä et ihan tosissasi ehdotellutkaan tätä sukellusvenevaihtoehtoa, paitsi Laajasalon suuntaan  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

Unohtakaa valaat ja sukellusveneet. Joku nimekäs suomalainen arkkitehtitoimisto varmasti voisi hahmotella Star Trek -tyylisen teleportteriterminaalin. Ihanteellinen olisi esimerkiksi suurehkoon dramaattisen muotoiseen luolaan sijoitettu maanalainen terminaali. Sieltä pääsisi silmänräpäyksessä Tallinnaan ja Laajasaloon, ja Helsinki C:n lipunmyyntihalliin ostamaan VR:n lippuja. Nokialta on vapautumassa semmoinen määrä suomalaista insinöörijärkeä, että yhden teleportterin toteuttaminen ei voi heiltä kovin kauan kestää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Unohtakaa valaat ja sukellusveneet. Joku nimekäs suomalainen arkkitehtitoimisto varmasti voisi hahmotella Star Trek -tyylisen teleportteriterminaalin. Ihanteellinen olisi esimerkiksi suurehkoon dramaattisen muotoiseen luolaan sijoitettu maanalainen terminaali. Sieltä pääsisi silmänräpäyksessä Tallinnaan ja Laajasaloon, ja Helsinki C:n lipunmyyntihalliin ostamaan VR:n lippuja. Nokialta on vapautumassa semmoinen määrä suomalaista insinöörijärkeä, että yhden teleportterin toteuttaminen ei voi heiltä kovin kauan kestää.


Tai jos on niin hyvät unenlahjat kuin allekirjoittaneella, niin ei tarvitse matkustaa ollenkaan. Joka yö kun näkee unta että on jossain keski-, etelä- tai itä-eurooppalaisessa suurkaupungissa ja kauniita neitoja pyörii ympärillä  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Unohtakaa valaat ja sukellusveneet. Joku nimekäs suomalainen arkkitehtitoimisto varmasti voisi hahmotella Star Trek -tyylisen teleportteriterminaalin.


Jokos joku ehdotti köysirataa meren yli?  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

Matalalentävää venepikaratikkaa kannattaisi myös selvittää. Maalla tuo kulkisi ratikka ja junakiskoilla, rannan lähellä sitä ajetaan kuin venettä ja sitten kun päästään ajomerelle, vene alkaa lentää viiden metrin korkeudessa.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Matalalentävää venepikaratikkaa kannattaisi myös selvittää. Maalla tuo kulkisi ratikka ja junakiskoilla, rannan lähellä sitä ajetaan kuin venettä ja sitten kun päästään ajomerelle, vene alkaa lentää viiden metrin korkeudessa.


Siis: laippapyörällinen ekranoplan?

----------


## SlaverioT

Kaasuputken tapaista putkea voisi käyttää henkilöliikenteessä. Kolmessa Bond-elokuvassa toiminut jo  :Smile: 

Itämeren kaasuputki:
Putken halkaisija 1220mm
Tuplaputken hinta on 8,8 miljardia euroa ja kilometrejä siis 1222km x 2 = 2444km
Tällä hinnalla kaksi rinnakkaista TallinnaHelsinki putkea maksaisi noin 400 miljoonaa euroa.

Arvio kapasiteetista:
Matkustus kapseleilla, joissa henkiöautomainen istuma-asento eli jalat suorana. 5 henk per/kapseli ja kapseli pituus noin 6 metriä. Näitä nivellettynä vaikka 25 yhteen eli noin 150 metriä pituutta yhdessä = 125 matkustajaa. Kahden Sm5 yksikön mittainen siis. Vuorovälinä vaikka 3 minuuttia, jolloin tunnin teoreettinen kapasiteetti yhteensuuntaan 2500. Ja kai tuota putken halkaisijaa voidaan jonkin verran vielä leventää samalla teknikalla toteutettuna tuosta 1,2 metristä? Tällöin mahtuisi kaksi istuinta rinnakkain ja kapasiteetti tuplaantuisi 5000 matkustajaan tunnissa.

Vastaavaa ei vain taida olla missään...

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Kaasuputken tapaista putkea voisi käyttää henkilöliikenteessä. Kolmessa Bond-elokuvassa toiminut jo


Yes! Eikös tuollainen kaasuputki kestä aika tavalla painetta, joten kaitpa se tyhjiönkin kestää? Siispä pumpattakoon putkista ilma pois ja otettakoon käyttöön magneettilevitaatio, jolloin voidaan käyttää todella suuria nopeuksia. Jos nopeus olisi jotain 500-600 km/t, niin yhdensuuntaiseen matkaan hujahtaisi kiihdytyksineen ja jarrutuksineen n. 10 min. Kun matkanteko tapahtuisi selkä menosuuntaan ja mahdollisesti nelipisteturvavöissä, niin hätäjarrutuksessa voidaan käyttää sen verran rajua hidastuvuutta, että voidaan turvaväli pitää pienenä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yes! Eikös tuollainen kaasuputki kestä aika tavalla painetta, joten kaitpa se tyhjiönkin kestää? Siispä pumpattakoon putkista ilma pois ja otettakoon käyttöön magneettilevitaatio, jolloin voidaan käyttää todella suuria nopeuksia.


Tässä samassa ketjussa viitattiin 5 vuotta sitten sittemmin jo kuopattuun Swissmetroon.

----------


## ultrix

> Unohtakaa valaat ja sukellusveneet. Joku nimekäs suomalainen arkkitehtitoimisto varmasti voisi hahmotella Star Trek -tyylisen teleportteriterminaalin. Ihanteellinen olisi esimerkiksi suurehkoon dramaattisen muotoiseen luolaan sijoitettu maanalainen terminaali. Sieltä pääsisi silmänräpäyksessä Tallinnaan ja Laajasaloon, ja Helsinki C:n lipunmyyntihalliin ostamaan VR:n lippuja. Nokialta on vapautumassa semmoinen määrä suomalaista insinöörijärkeä, että yhden teleportterin toteuttaminen ei voi heiltä kovin kauan kestää.


Tämä saattaa olla lähempänä kuin kuvitellaankaan. Nyt on nimittäin löydetty jo valoa nopeammin kulkenut hiukkanen: http://press.web.cern.ch/press/Press.../PR19.11E.html  tosin riittävän energianlähteen ja muistikapasiteetin keksiminen materian hajottamiseksi alkutekijöihinsä ja kokoamiseksi toisessa paikassa ottanee oman aikansa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä saattaa olla lähempänä kuin kuvitellaankaan. Nyt on nimittäin löydetty jo valoa nopeammin kulkenut hiukkanen:


Niin, olisihan se ihan hirveän hidasta, jos teleportaatio Helsingistä Tallinnaan tapahtuisi vain 1/10 valonnopeudella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, olisihan se ihan hirveän hidasta, jos teleportaatio Helsingistä Tallinnaan tapahtuisi vain 1/10 valonnopeudella.


Mihin tarvitaan teleportaatiota kun kuva välittyy videoneuvottelussa jo tuolla nopeudella? Vähän parannetaan kuvanlaatua ja laitetaan monitorit ja kamerat 360 astetta ympärille niin ihan se olisi kuin paikan päällä olisi.  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Mihin tarvitaan teleportaatiota


No että voidaan suunnitella hieno terminaali, höh.

----------


## ultrix

> Niin, olisihan se ihan hirveän hidasta, jos teleportaatio Helsingistä Tallinnaan tapahtuisi vain 1/10 valonnopeudella.


Juu, ei riitä. Pitää olla vähintään 1,2c  :Wink:

----------


## teme

No propellin magneetit täysillä:

Maglevin pointti on nopeus. Lisäksi tunnelissa voisi olla pienempi ilmanpaine kun kysymys on suljetusta putkesta, vierintäkitkaahan tuossa ei ole. Joka insinöörimpi voisi kertoa mitä nopeus voisi olla, mutta mennään 720km/h eli 200m/s.

Oletetaan Helsinki - Tallinna tunneliyhteyden ratapituudeksi 80km/h. Näin ollen matka-aika on 400s. Kiihtyvyydellä 1m/s^2 kiihdytyksiin ja jarrutuksiin hukkaantuu yhteensä 200s. Eli 600s eli 10 min. Eli sitä voisi kahdella junalla liikennöidä 10 min vuorovälillä yhdellä radalla, mikä kai periaatteessa puolittaisi tunnelin kustannukset. Haittapuolen sitten se että maglev-rata ja muut scifi-kamppeet tuskin on ihan ilmaisia.

Mä haluaisin nähdä tuolle matkustajamääräennusteen: "Mennäänkö Tallinnaan vai Kallioon kaljalle?" "Tallinnaan, on vähän kiire."

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä haluaisin nähdä tuolle matkustajamääräennusteen: "Mennäänkö Tallinnaan vai Kallioon kaljalle?" "Tallinnaan, on vähän kiire."


Tämä olisikin kiintoisa mahdollisuus. Harmi vain, että maanpäällisetkin maglevit taitavat kustantaa enemmän kuin pahimatkaan arviot Tallinnan tunnelin hinnasta. Siitä huolimatta, että maglev on kaupallisesti toimiva teknologia, eikä edes kovin monimutkainen.

Mutta verrattuna pintaratkaisuun, tässä voisi olla niin, että tunneli oikeasti alentaa kustannuksia. Pintamagelvin tekee kalliiksi radan suoruusvaatimus, joka on kova pala betonirakenteille kuin myös maahan perustetuille rakennuksille. Kallioputki on tukevaa tavaraa, joka ei tarvitse jykkiä tukirakenteita. Raiteen voi tehdä teräksestä, joka on tuettu suoraan kiveen. Ainakin Tokiossa on osattu rakentaa erittäin hyviä suoraan betoniin pultattuja tunneliratoja, joten maglevraiteen edellyttämä tarkkuus syntynee tunneliin huokealla.

Eli jos tästä päättelee, että tarvitaan vain kaksi, ei kolme reikää, ja raide on vain hieman vaativampi kuin laippapyörärata, niin varsinainen lisäkustannus kohdistuisi vain kalustoon. Mutta sen tarve on paljon vähäisempi kuin perinteisenä junana. Kenties tässä voisikin olla ideaa?

Antero

----------


## Albert

Kaikkein parasta kiireisille olisi Helsinki-Tallinna ilmasilta helikoptereilla.
Venäjältä kymmenen Mi 26P -helikopteria, jotka vetävät 63 matkustajaa. Hinta noin 7,5 miljoonaa euroa kipale.
Tarvitaan viisi konetta ilmaan, niin saadaan tunnissa about 500 matkustajaa suuntaansa. Kenttiä voisi olla useassa paikassa.
Toiset viisi tarvitaan korjaus- ja huoltotöiden vuoksi.
Miehistöksi mainitaan viisi. Mutta eiköhän se tässä mene kolmellakin. Lentäjä, sen juttuseura ja mekaanikko ja sille vasara.
Lentoyhtiö voisi olla rekisterissä vaikka Pitcairn -saarella. Niin ei palkkakulutkaan haittaa.
Ja nyt ei olla käytetty vielä edes kymmenettä osaa tunnelinteon hinnasta. Hyvä vaihtoehto siis.

----------


## risukasa

Onko tyhjiöputkessa liikennöivä perinteinen suurnopeusjuna ihan kuopattu idea? Onko pyöräkertojen jäähdyttäminen alipaineessa niin mahdoton homma? Rautatietekniikka olisi kuitenkin aika kypsää ja edullista magleviin nähden, ja nopeustasoksi voisi odottaa jotain väliltä 350-550km/h. Ja mikä hienointa, vaihdoton jatkoyhteys rautateitä pitkin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli jos tästä päättelee, että tarvitaan vain kaksi, ei kolme reikää, ja raide on vain hieman vaativampi kuin laippapyörärata, niin varsinainen lisäkustannus kohdistuisi vain kalustoon. Mutta sen tarve on paljon vähäisempi kuin perinteisenä junana. Kenties tässä voisikin olla ideaa?


Tässä on tietysti haittana se, että saman tunnelin kautta ei voi, ainakaan helposti, ajaa tavarajunia tai kaukojunia. Mutta kieltämättä 10 min matka-aika (ja olettaen laiturin yli vaihdot molemmissa päissä) yhdistettynä kenties huomattavasti alempaan rakennuskustannukseen kuulostaa jotenkin houkuttavalta.

----------


## teme

> Onko tyhjiöputkessa liikennöivä perinteinen suurnopeusjuna ihan kuopattu idea? Onko pyöräkertojen jäähdyttäminen alipaineessa niin mahdoton homma? Rautatietekniikka olisi kuitenkin aika kypsää ja edullista magleviin nähden, ja nopeustasoksi voisi odottaa jotain väliltä 350-550km/h. Ja mikä hienointa, vaihdoton jatkoyhteys rautateitä pitkin.


No semmoisella moponopeudella kuin 360km/h 80km matka-ajaksi tulee 15 minuuttia. Eli jos tuo vuoroväli riittää niin onnistuu tuo ihan rautapyörilläkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:51 ----------




> Tämä olisikin kiintoisa mahdollisuus. Harmi vain, että maanpäällisetkin maglevit taitavat kustantaa enemmän kuin pahimatkaan arviot Tallinnan tunnelin hinnasta. Siitä huolimatta, että maglev on kaupallisesti toimiva teknologia, eikä edes kovin monimutkainen.
> 
> Mutta verrattuna pintaratkaisuun, tässä voisi olla niin, että tunneli oikeasti alentaa kustannuksia. Pintamagelvin tekee kalliiksi radan suoruusvaatimus, joka on kova pala betonirakenteille kuin myös maahan perustetuille rakennuksille. Kallioputki on tukevaa tavaraa, joka ei tarvitse jykkiä tukirakenteita. Raiteen voi tehdä teräksestä, joka on tuettu suoraan kiveen. Ainakin Tokiossa on osattu rakentaa erittäin hyviä suoraan betoniin pultattuja tunneliratoja, joten maglevraiteen edellyttämä tarkkuus syntynee tunneliin huokealla.
> 
> Eli jos tästä päättelee, että tarvitaan vain kaksi, ei kolme reikää, ja raide on vain hieman vaativampi kuin laippapyörärata, niin varsinainen lisäkustannus kohdistuisi vain kalustoon. Mutta sen tarve on paljon vähäisempi kuin perinteisenä junana. Kenties tässä voisikin olla ideaa?


Ei ku esiselvitys ja tilaus Siemensille.  :Smile: 

Rupesin miettimään että miksei niitä tunneleita ylipäänsä voisi tehdä yksiraiteisena? Esim. 10km ja 5 min suuntaansa tarkoittaisi vain 150km/h tuntinopeutta jos oikein lasken.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli 600s eli 10 min. Eli sitä voisi kahdella junalla liikennöidä 10 min vuorovälillä yhdellä radalla,


Niin tarkoitat siis 20 min vuoroväliä. Koska seuraava juna voi lähteä vasta, kun edellinen on päässyt perille ja se toinen yksikkö tullut takaisin. Ja siihen tarvitaan muuten kolme junaa, aina yksi kummassakin päässä valmistautumassa lähtöön ja yksi tunnelissa.

----------


## teme

> Niin tarkoitat siis 20 min vuoroväliä. Koska seuraava juna voi lähteä vasta, kun edellinen on päässyt perille ja se toinen yksikkö tullut takaisin. Ja siihen tarvitaan muuten kolme junaa, aina yksi kummassakin päässä valmistautumassa lähtöön ja yksi tunnelissa.


Joo, tarkemmin ajatellen noin.

----------


## ultrix

Väkisinkin tulee mieleen, että jos Helsingin metroa olisi alettu puuhata toden teolla 10 vuotta myöhemmin, siitä olisi tehty maailman ensimmäinen MagLev-metro, joka olisi valmistunut ehkä 1990-luvun lopulla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Väkisinkin tulee mieleen, että jos Helsingin metroa olisi alettu puuhata toden teolla 10 vuotta myöhemmin, siitä olisi tehty maailman ensimmäinen MagLev-metro, joka olisi valmistunut ehkä 1990-luvun lopulla.


...jolloin se ei olisi ollut ensimmäinen maglev-metro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-Bahn  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...jolloin se ei olisi ollut ensimmäinen maglev-metro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-Bahn


On muuten todella onneton tarina. Touhua rakennetaan ja viritellään 12 vuotta ja sitten se on käytössä 2 viikkoa ja puretaan pois. Silti elämänsä aikana siellä palaa yksi juna ja toinen ajaa läpi päätepuskurin ja aseman päätyseinän.

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Taloussanomien mukaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisen laivaliikenteen rahti- ja autojenkuljetuskapasiteetista on käytössä vain n. 30 prosenttia:
http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...56/139?ref=tf1

----------


## hylje

Mutta autottomien matkustajapaikkojen kysyntä on noin 100% kapasiteetista. Kumpaakohan liikennettä junatunneli nielaisisi enemmän muutenkaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

Minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliä kannattaisi kulkea auton kanssa. Valtaosa nykyliikenteestä kun on matkalla käytännössä kummankin kaupungin sataman lähiympäristöön. Auton ottamisesta mukaan on silloin vain haittaa. Helpommin parkkipaikan löytää lähtösataman puolella.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Viron, Latvian ja Liettuan pääministerit ovat sopineet kokouksessaan Tallinnassa, että Viron ja Puolan pääkaupunkien välille rakennetaan ratayhteys, joka kelpaa nopeiden nuolijunien käyttöön. Yli 1 400 kilometrin mittainen Rail Baltica -rata on yksi EU:n keskeisimpiä liikennehankkeita.


http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2011/...n_3019113.html

----------


## kouvo

85% ? Tuohon kelkkaan kun/jos ei päästä, niin väittäisin että kukaan nykyisistä foorumisteista ei tule junailemaan Suomenlahden alla. Vähän kyllä epäilen, että joko Siimin tai Dombron tai molempien puheissa on hitusen lapinlisää.

----------


## Dakkus

Kirjoitan tätä menneisyydestä, sivulta 20, joten en voi olla varma, onko nämä asiat jo mainittu, mutta kun tahdon joskus nukkumaankin, heitän pari pointtia kehiin:

1) Euroopasta Lappiin menevän yöjunan ei pääasiallisesti kannattaisi ajaa Baltian läpi, koska Ruotsin kautta reitti on merkittävästi suorempi. Osapuilleen Rostock-Zürich-Nizza -linjan kohdilla menee raja, jonka länsipuolelta matka Lappiin (ja länsi-Suomeenkin) on suorempi Ruotsin kuin Baltian kautta. Berliini on vain hiukan tämän linjan itäpuolella, eli sieltä pääsisi vain vähän hitaammin Lappiin Ruotsin kuin Baltian läpi. Lapin ollessa määränpäänä Baltia on selkeästi järkevin reitti tultaessa Varsovasta, Prahasta, Wienistä, Budapestistä, Münchenistä, Bukarestista, Istanbulista, Belgradista, Ateenasta tai Sofiasta. Rajatapauksia ovat Berliini, Zürich, Milano, Nizza, Rooma, Venetsia ja Stuttgart.
Pariisista Lappiin matkattaessa Baltia ei ole mikään vaihtoehto.

2) Ruotsin ja Tanskan välistä veturivetoista matkustajaliikennettä ei ole haitannut mikään mystinen verotusongelma, vaan Juutinrauman sillan ja tunnelin kalustolta vaatimat erityisominaisuudet. Ehkä tärkeimpänä rajoittavana tekijänä on hätäjarrun ohitusominaisuus, jossa junan kuljettaja voi peruuttaa vaunuista käsin tapahtuvan hätäjarrutuksen nappia painamalla. Tämä ominaisuus puuttuu esim. SJ:n kaikesta veturilla vedettäväksi suunnitellusta vaunukalustosta ja myöskin Tanskan liikenteestä. Käytännössä ainoat Juutinrauman lähitienoiden junat, joissa tämä ominaisuus on, ovat ne joita nytkin tähän liikenteeseen käytetään. Vaunujen lisäksi tietysti veturinkin on tuettava hätäjarrun ohitusta. Lisäksi vetureiden osalta ongelmana on, että vasta aivan hiljattain on saatu Juutinrauman reitille hyväksyttyjä vetureita, joissa on henkilöjunien vetämiseen tarvittavat sähkö- ja paineilmaliitännät. Vielä puolisen vuotta tai vuosi sitten tällaisia vetureita ei ollut lainkaan ja nytkin niitä on vasta muutama, Hector Rail -nimisen yhtiön operoimana. Kyseinen yhtiö tarjoaa tällä hetkellä vetokalustopalvelut samaisilla vetureilla Veolian operoimille Tukholma-Malmö -junille ja ajaa niillä myöskin tavaraliikennettä Ruotsista Tanskaan (ja edelleen Eurooppaan). Vetureilta vaaditaan Juutinrauman yhteyden käyttämiseksi sillalle erityisten turvaominaisuuksien lisäksi tietysti tuki molempien maiden kulunvalvontajärjestelmille sekä sähköjärjestelmille. Kyseisellä välillä sähköjärjestelmien vaihtumispiste ei ole asemalla, vaan suoraan linjalla, eli saman veturin on hallittava sekä Ruotsissa (ja Saksassa) käytetty 15 kV jännite että Tanskassa (ja esim. Suomessa sekä Latviassa) käytetty 25 kV jännite. Osassa saksalaisia CNL-yöjunavaunuja hätäjarrunohitusominaisuus on jo nyt, koska sitä vaaditaan Itävallassa ja Sveitsissä pitkien tunnelien takia useilla rataosuuksilla, eli periaatteessa Hector Railin ja CNL:n yhteistyöllä voitaisiin vihdoin ajaa suoraa yöjunaa Tukholmasta vaikka Roomaan ilman tarvetta välillä ylittää meriä lautalla.

3) Väitteeseen, että Venäjältä ei matkustettaisi transitona Suomen kautta Eurooppaan: Matkustetaan. Sen takia Ryanair lentää Lappeenrannasta, että se haluaa toimia mahdollisimman lähellä Pietaria. Venäjällä on kansallisen Aeroflotin suojelemiseksi kielletty lentoyhtiöitä lentämästä merkittävästi Aeroflotia halvemmalla, joten Ryanairin konsepti ei ole Venäjän maaperällä mahdollinen. Tämän takia Ryanair sitten lennättää pietarilaismatkustajat Euroopan kohteisiin Lappeenrannan kautta. Pietarilaisten kierrättäminen Suomen kautta näyttäisi siis olevan sinänsä ihan järjellinen bisnes.

4) Puhuttaessa raideleveydenmuuntolaitteistoista kuten Rafil, Talgon ja CAF:n tekniikat sekä SUW2000, on muistettava että lumi ja jää haittaavat tällaisia laitteistoja erittäin paljon. Akselin "venymiskohtiin" kerääntyvä jää estää pyöriä siirtymästä ja siten raideleveyttä muuttumasta. Tämän takia raideleveyden muuntolaitteiston tulisi olla mahdollisimman etelässä. Tämänkin takia muuten Rail Baltican rakentaminen 1435 mm raideleveydellä,  on idiotiaa - kun raideleveydenmuuntolaitteisto kuitenkin lopulta tarvitaan, se kannattaa varmatoimisuuden takia rakentaa mahdollisimman etelään, eli Liettuan ja Puolan rajalle. Jopa radan vetäminen 1520 mm raideleveydellä Varsovasta saakka saattaisi tästä syystä olla järkevää, kun kyseisellekin välille on yksin baltteja ja suomalaisia varten kuitenkin uutta suurnopeusrataa rakennettava... Typerää on kuitenkin, jos raideleveydenmuuntimien on pakko sijaita Helsingissä, Tallinnassa ja Riiassa, koska 1520 mm suurnopeusrataa ei ole sitä etelämmässä. Typerää on myöskin, että näitä muuntimia tarvitaan sitten useita kappaleita yhden sijaan, jos tahdotaan liikennöidä muuallekin kuin suoraan yhden pistoraiteen varaan. Liikenne esim. Vilnaan, Väinänlinnaan (Daugavpils) ja Tarttoon vaatii raideleveyden muuntamisen.

Sivuhuomautuksena muuten, SUW2000-järjestelmän mukainen teli maksaa noin 30000 kappaleelta, kun tavanomainen teli on ainakin tavaravaunuun hinnaltaan noin 10000-15000. Matkustajavaunun kokonaishintaan suhteutettuna hintaero on siis mitätön. Lisäksi mainittakoon, että yleisesti ottaen sellaisia telillisiä vaunuja ei olekaan, joihin tuollaiset telit eivät olisi jälkiasennettavissa.
Ja vielä: Venäjän rautatievaunusto on kokonaisuudessaan kykeneväinen telinvaihtoon (huom, ei siis kuitenkaan raideleveyden muuntamiseen SUW2000:n tapaan, ellei ensin vaihdeta SUW2000-telejä alle!)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 1) Euroopasta Lappiin menevän yöjunan ei pääasiallisesti kannattaisi ajaa Baltian läpi, koska Ruotsin kautta reitti on merkittävästi suorempi. Osapuilleen Rostock-Zürich-Nizza -linjan kohdilla menee raja, jonka länsipuolelta matka Lappiin (ja länsi-Suomeenkin) on suorempi Ruotsin kuin Baltian kautta. Berliini on vain hiukan tämän linjan itäpuolella, eli sieltä pääsisi vain vähän hitaammin Lappiin Ruotsin kuin Baltian läpi. Lapin ollessa määränpäänä Baltia on selkeästi järkevin reitti tultaessa Varsovasta, Prahasta, Wienistä, Budapestistä, Münchenistä, Bukarestista, Istanbulista, Belgradista, Ateenasta tai Sofiasta. Rajatapauksia ovat Berliini, Zürich, Milano, Nizza, Rooma, Venetsia ja Stuttgart.
> Pariisista Lappiin matkattaessa Baltia ei ole mikään vaihtoehto.


Paitsi tietysti jos Lappi määränpäänä ei ole ainoa ja itsetarkoituksellinen päätepiste vaan tarkoituksena olisi myös tarjota suora Euroopan-yhteys koko Helsinki-Rovaniemi -pääradan asemilta, mm. Tampereelta ja Oulusta. Yksi vaihtoehto tietysti olisi Helsinki-Tampere-Oulu-Tornio-Haaparanta-Tukholma-Kööpenhamina jne., eikä se vaatisi edes tunnelia vaan voitaisiin aloittaa heti. Mutta helsinkiläiset eivät vaan liene tottuneet ajatukseen että juuri he sijaitsisivat Euroopasta katsottuna Suomen äärimmäisellä rannalla, mahdollisimman kaukana verrattuna kaikkiin muihin... Ja Haaparanta-yhteydellä olisi juuri noin, vaikka se ei olisi tietyistä muista Suomen osista katsottuna ollenkaan hullumpi yhteys.

----------


## petteri

> 1) Euroopasta Lappiin menevän yöjunan ei pääasiallisesti kannattaisi ajaa Baltian läpi, koska Ruotsin kautta reitti on merkittävästi suorempi. Osapuilleen Rostock-Zürich-Nizza -linjan kohdilla menee raja, jonka länsipuolelta matka Lappiin (ja länsi-Suomeenkin) on suorempi Ruotsin kuin Baltian kautta. Berliini on vain hiukan tämän linjan itäpuolella, eli sieltä pääsisi vain vähän hitaammin Lappiin Ruotsin kuin Baltian läpi. Lapin ollessa määränpäänä Baltia on selkeästi järkevin reitti tultaessa Varsovasta, Prahasta, Wienistä, Budapestistä, Münchenistä, Bukarestista, Istanbulista, Belgradista, Ateenasta tai Sofiasta. Rajatapauksia ovat Berliini, Zürich, Milano, Nizza, Rooma, Venetsia ja Stuttgart.
> Pariisista Lappiin matkattaessa Baltia ei ole mikään vaihtoehto.


Kuinkahan ekologista makuuvaunumatkustus oikeasti on? Jotenkin haistelisin, että lentäminen olisi noilla etäisyyksillä jo paljon ekologisempaa kuin makuuvaunumatkustus. Ja toki ekologisin vaihtoehto on pysyä kotona.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinkahan ekologista makuuvaunumatkustus oikeasti on? Jotenkin haistelisin, että lentäminen olisi noilla etäisyyksillä jo paljon ekologisempaa kuin makuuvaunumatkustus. Ja toki ekologisin vaihtoehto on pysyä kotona.


Juna ajaa sähköllä, jota voi tuottaa millä hyvänsä tavalla. Ja hyvällä hyötysuhteella. Lentokone tarvitsee fossiilista polttoainetta. Hyötysuhteesta en osaa sanoa. Pitäisin aika lailla selviönä, että junamatkustus pitkilläkin matkoilla on ekologisempaa kuin lentomatkustus. Mutta toki on silläkin hiilijalanjälkensä ja muut vaikutuksensa.

Sitäpaitsi ei kai perinteinen makuuvaunu ole ainoa mahdollisuus? Toki varmaan mukavin. Mutta voisin kuvitella, että kun ihmiset suostuvat mannertenvälisillä lennoilla nukkumaan ahtaissa penkeissä jopa esim. 14 tuntia (kokemusta on sen verran että suunnilleen tiedän miltä se tuntuu...) tai pidempään, niin periaatteessa saman pitäisi onnistua junassa, joka sitäpaitsi kulkee tasaisesti eikä ikinä joudu turbulenssiin kesken unien.

----------


## sane

> Juna ajaa sähköllä, jota voi tuottaa millä hyvänsä tavalla. Ja hyvällä hyötysuhteella. Lentokone tarvitsee fossiilista polttoainetta. Hyötysuhteesta en osaa sanoa. Pitäisin aika lailla selviönä, että junamatkustus pitkilläkin matkoilla on ekologisempaa kuin lentomatkustus. Mutta toki on silläkin hiilijalanjälkensä ja muut vaikutuksensa.
> 
> Sitäpaitsi ei kai perinteinen makuuvaunu ole ainoa mahdollisuus? Toki varmaan mukavin. Mutta voisin kuvitella, että kun ihmiset suostuvat mannertenvälisillä lennoilla nukkumaan ahtaissa penkeissä jopa esim. 14 tuntia (kokemusta on sen verran että suunnilleen tiedän miltä se tuntuu...) tai pidempään, niin periaatteessa saman pitäisi onnistua junassa, joka sitäpaitsi kulkee tasaisesti eikä ikinä joudu turbulenssiin kesken unien.


Sähköä ei mitenkään välttämättä tuoteta hyvällä hyötysuhteella, lauhdevoimaloissa yleensä ~40 %. Tämä yhdistettynä sähkönsiirtoverkon ja sähkömoottorin hyötysuhteisiin (~90 %) antaa kokonaishyötysuhteeksi ~35 %, eli aika lähellä esimerkiksi henkilöauton moottorin hyötysuhdetta. Ottamalla huomioon, että junan lämmittäminen hoidetaan suoralla sähköllä, kun taas esim henkilöautoissa voidaan käyttää moottorin hukkalämpöä, pääsee henkilöauto jopa parempaan kokonaishyötysuhteeseen. Toki sähköä on huomattavasti helpompi tuottaa uusiutuvilla (tuuli, vesi, aurinko, biomassa), ja monesti lämpö saadaan talteen talojen lämmittämiseen, jolloin vertailu ei ole näin yksinkertainen. Ja junan liikettä haittaavat vastukset matkustajaa kohti ovat huomattavasti henkilöautoja tai lentokoneita pienemmät.

Ja mikäli vaihtoehtona on nukkua 14 tuntia junan penkeillä, tai päästä 3 tunnissa lentäen perille, ei _kukaan_ valitse ensimmäistä vaihtoehtoa, ainakaan niin kauan kuin lentämisen hinta on lähelläkään nykistä tasoa. Muistelen nykyaikaisten lentokoneiden kuluttavan lentopetrolia matkustajaa kohti ~3 l/100km, jolloin edestakainen reissu Eurooppaan vie petrolia vähintään 60 l/matkustaja, eli aika paljon. Lentokonevalmistajat toki tähtäävät tämän lukeman merkittävään pienentämiseen. Jotain mittakaavaa suomalaisen lentoliikenteen energiankulutukseen antaa mielestäni väite, että mikäli suomalaiset noudattaisivat autoillessaan nopeusrajoituksia, putoaisi liikenteen päästöt enemmän, kuin suomalaisten lennoillaan aiheuttamat päästöt ovat kokonaisuudessaan.

----------


## petteri

> Juna ajaa sähköllä, jota voi tuottaa millä hyvänsä tavalla. Ja hyvällä hyötysuhteella. Lentokone tarvitsee fossiilista polttoainetta. Hyötysuhteesta en osaa sanoa. Pitäisin aika lailla selviönä, että junamatkustus pitkilläkin matkoilla on ekologisempaa kuin lentomatkustus. Mutta toki on silläkin hiilijalanjälkensä ja muut vaikutuksensa.


Mutta kyllähän kuljettavalla painollakin on merkitystä. Lentokoneessa on painoa noin 500 kg matkustajaa kohti, kun käyttöaste on 70 % (Airbus A320, 70 % täyttöasteella 115 matkustajaa, paino 55t). Makuuvaunussa keskimäärin 50 % käyttöasteella matkustaen kuljetetaan lähes 4000 kg matkustajaa kohti (oletus SR2 + kuusi uutta makuuvaunua, 50 % täyttöasteella 114 matkustajaa, paino 440t) .  (Lentoliikenteessä korkeampi täyttöaste kuin muussa liikenteessä. Makuuvaunuille tuokin voi olla aika optimistinen oletus.)

Eikös tuossa energiantehokkuus katoa aika nopeastikin kahdeksankertaiseen kuljetettavaan massaan, vaikka junalla onkin hyvä hyötysuhde kuljetettua tonnia kohti? Lisäksi lentokoneille ei tarvitse ylläpitää ratoja, infran ympäristökuormitus on siis pitkillä vähän kuormitetuilla reiteillä matalampi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta helsinkiläiset eivät vaan liene tottuneet ajatukseen että juuri he sijaitsisivat Euroopasta katsottuna Suomen äärimmäisellä rannalla, mahdollisimman kaukana verrattuna kaikkiin muihin...


Kukapa nyt tottuisi ajatukseen, että junamatka kestää noin 16 tuntia pidempään kuin on tarvetta (olettaen että Ruotsia etelään voidaan ajaa yhtä nopeasti kuin Suomea pohjoiseen, mikä toistaiseksi on liian optimistista sekin)? Ja tamperelaisillakin samaten 14 tuntia pidempään. Siinä ajassa ollaan vasta Tukholmassa, josta kestää vielä 1-2 vuorokautta oikeisiin kohteisiin. Kyllä siinä lauttaliikennekin jo voittaa 99,9 % asiakkaista ylivoimaisella nopeudellaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja mikäli vaihtoehtona on nukkua 14 tuntia junan penkeillä, tai päästä 3 tunnissa lentäen perille, ei _kukaan_ valitse ensimmäistä vaihtoehtoa, ainakaan niin kauan kuin lentämisen hinta on lähelläkään nykistä tasoa.





> Kukapa nyt tottuisi ajatukseen, että junamatka kestää noin 16 tuntia pidempään kuin on tarvetta (olettaen että Ruotsia etelään voidaan ajaa yhtä nopeasti kuin Suomea pohjoiseen, mikä toistaiseksi on liian optimistista sekin)? Ja tamperelaisillakin samaten 14 tuntia pidempään. Siinä ajassa ollaan vasta Tukholmassa, josta kestää vielä 1-2 vuorokautta oikeisiin kohteisiin. Kyllä siinä lauttaliikennekin jo voittaa 99,9 % asiakkaista ylivoimaisella nopeudellaan.


Näin voi olla nyt kun on vaihtoehtoja. Mutta sellainenkin aika voi tulla, jolloin vaihtoehtoja ei enää olekaan. Tai ainakin hinta on noussut niin korkeaksi ettei ole realistista lentää.

14 tuntia vs. 3 tuntia: enpäs osaa sanoa. Suoraan sanottuna joskus tuntuisi ihan houkuttavalta ajatukselta matkustaa tuon aikaa junassa verrattuna 3 tunnin lentoon tuulisella säällä, myrskyssä ja turbulenssissa. Toki hienolla säällä lentäminen on ihan kivaa, mutta muutama sellainen lentokokemus on kertynyt joihin verrattuna olisin koska tahansa valinnut 14 tunnin junamatkan mieluummin. Kaikki on niin suhteellista: joskus takavuosina kävin Oulussa pikapalaverissa Tampereelta junalla. Meno-paluumatkaan meni päivän aikana yhteensä 9 tuntia. Eikä se rassannut yhtään kun asennoitui oikein, otti hyvää luettavaa ynnä eväitä mukaan, torkkui kun väsytti jne. Nykyään olisi vielä helpompaa kun voisi iPadillä roikkua netissä koko matkan (jos olettaisi että 3G kattaa koko rataverkon...).

----------


## SlaverioT

Vähän ihmettelen asennoitumista lentämiseen; Lentäminen itsessään toimintana ei ole luonnolle tai maapallolle haitallista/tuhoisaa. Kyse on siitä miten se toteutetaan. Esim. sähkökäyttöisyys voi olla toimiva ratkaisu lyhyellä etäisyydellä. Joten syöttölento vaikka Arlandaan Helsingistä tai Turusta ja siitä eteenpäin junalla Eurooppaan on realistinen, ekologinen ja varsin nopea vaihtoehto. Sama koskee myös Tallinnaa. Näin ollen kaukoliikennetarve on mahdollista tyydyttää lento- ja junaliikenteen yhdistelmällä ilman suoria CO2-päästöjä. Eriasia on sitten vaikka TallinnaHelsinki paikallisliikenne ja sen suuret volyymit.

Sopiva indikaattori junaliikenteen kehityksestä lienee suorien yhteyksien määrä Ruotsista Keski-Eurooppaan. Kiskot ovat valmiina ja ylittämättömiä teknisiä tai hallinnollisia esteitä ei enää taida olla. Vasta sitten kun Tukholmasta on luotijunayhteydet Euroopan luotijunaliikenteen solmukohtiin on Suomen kannalta valmis pohja jolle voidaan rakentaa jatkoyhteyksiä. Ja itse uskon suorien nopeiden länsiyhteyksien tulemiseen Tukholmaan ennen RailBalticaa Tallinnaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 14 tuntia vs. 3 tuntia: enpäs osaa sanoa.


Mutta ei Tukholman lento 3 tuntia kestäkään. Jos puhut siis Keski-Euroopan-lennoista, siihen 14 tuntiin pitää lisätä vielä se junamatka Tukholmasta etelään, 12 tuntia nyt vähintään. Kun alun perin nimenomaan puhuin siitä, mikä on lisäaika Perämeren kierroksesta ennen kuin päästään edes takaisin suoran yhteyden lähtöpisteeseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:17 ----------




> Näin voi olla nyt kun on vaihtoehtoja. Mutta sellainenkin aika voi tulla, jolloin vaihtoehtoja ei enää olekaan. Tai ainakin hinta on noussut niin korkeaksi ettei ole realistista lentää.


Siinä vaiheessa kun energian hinta on niin korkealla, ettei lentäminen ole realistista, aika paljon maksaa myös energiankulutus siitä, että ajetaan junalla ylimääräiset 1500 km. Sitä ennen jo Keski-Euroopan melko keskikokoiset koneet muuttuvat paljon isommaksi ja harvemmille vuoroille, joka jo radikaalisti pienentää energiankulutusta per nuppi.

----------


## petteri

> Vähän ihmettelen asennoitumista lentämiseen; Lentäminen itsessään toimintana ei ole luonnolle tai maapallolle haitallista/tuhoisaa. Kyse on siitä miten se toteutetaan.


Lentämisen ongelma on toki, että liikkuminen on lentäen niin nopeaa. Muutamassa tunnissa päästään kauas. Eli kilometrien kuluttaminen on helpompaa. Tosi pitkien matkojn juna- tai laivaliikenne ei ole kilometriä kohti sen ekologisempaa, mutta kilometrien taittaminen on niin paljon hitaampaa, että niitä muodostuu vähemmän.

Vaikka minusta on hyvin epärealistinen ajatus, että vain lentämisen hinta nousisi jos energian hinta nousisi. Kyllä muidenkin energianmuotojen hinnat nousisivat vastaavasti.

Paljon realistisempi on vaihtoehto, jossa Helsinki - Pariisi lento maksaisi eestaas 1000 euroa, Helsinki -Tampere väli junalla 100 euroa suuntaansa, 1 kilometrin ajaminen henkilöautolla maksaisi pari euroa ja yhden asuin- tai liiketilaneliön lämmittäminen talvella 10 euroa kuussa. Tuollainen toki muuttaisi kulutustottumuksia paljon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Paljon realistisempi on vaihtoehto, jossa Helsinki - Pariisi lento maksaisi eestaas 1000 euroa, Helsinki -Tampere väli junalla 100 euroa suuntaansa, 1 kilometrin ajaminen henkilöautolla maksaisi pari euroa ja yhden asuin- tai liiketilaneliön lämmittäminen talvella 10 euroa kuussa. Tuollainen toki muuttaisi kulutustottumuksia paljon.


En ole energia-asiantuntija, mutta minä uskoisin että vaikka kaiken energian hinta nousee, fossiilisen energian hinta nousee eniten. Olkoon ydinvoimasta mitä mieltä hyvänsä, sillä tuotetaan suhteellisen edullista energiaa (olkoonkin että edullisuus perustuu vähintäänkin osittain siihen että huomattava osa vastuista ja elinkaarikustannuksista on ulkoistettu yhteiskunnan kannettaviksi). Ja silloin kun voidaan valita mitä tuotantomuotoa käytetään, ei olla sidoksissa yhteen lähteeseen, jonka hinta voi nousta rajusti lähteen ehtyessä.

1000  Helsinki-Pariisi-Helsinki -lento ei ole utopiaa vaan nykypäivää. Finnairin listahinta taitaa olla jossain 900  päälle (tiedän kyllä että tarjouksesta saa 200-300 :lla, mutta ei sillä hinnalla aina pääse). Jos samaan aikaan Tampere-Helsinki-Tampere -junalipun hinta 2,5-kertaistuu 40 :sta 100 :oon niin sehän tarkoittaisi että junamatkustus kallistuu paljon enemmän. Luulen että asia on päinvastoin: lento Pariisiin 2250 , juna Helsinkiin 45 , noin alkajaisiksi. Enkä usko että 100-neliöisen asunnon lämmitys voi nousta tasolle 1000  / kk. Kipuraja on alempana, veikkaan että ehkä 500 :ssa. Vaikka energian hinta nousee, sen kulutusta voi vähentää rakennusteknisin ratkaisuin, joihin turvaudutaan jo ennen kuin ollaan konkurssissa. Totta on, että käyttäytyminen voi muuttua ja muuttuu, mutta kaikki ei voi kallistua lineaarisesti. Eri teknologiat kehittyvät eri tahtia ja niissä on erilaiset tehostusmahdollisuudet. Ja välttämättömyyshyödykkeisiin kuten asumiseen etsitään energisemmin ratkaisuja kuin luksushyödykkeisiin kuten lentämiseen. Koska jos ei etsittäisi, liian moni perhe kaatuisi konkurssiin ja yhteiskunta romahtaisi eikä muillakaan enää olisi kivaa. En tarkoita etteikö taloudellisia mullistuksia voisi tulla, mutta ainakin niiden hillitsemiseen on tehokas insentiivi: yhteiskuntarauhan säilyminen.

----------


## petteri

> Luulen että asia on päinvastoin: lento Pariisiin 2250 , juna Helsinkiin 45 , noin alkajaisiksi.


Tuollainen muutos vaatisi  suunnilleen lentopolttoaineen hintojen 50-kertaistumista nykyisestä, samaan aikaan kun junaliikenteen energiakulut ehkä kaksinkertaistuisivat nykyisestä. 

Ei vaikuta kovin realistiselta. Lentokoneet lentävät biopolttoaineillakin murto-osalla noista polttoainekuluista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta kyllähän kuljettavalla painollakin on merkitystä. Lentokoneessa on painoa noin 500 kg matkustajaa kohti, kun käyttöaste on 70 % (Airbus A320, 70 % täyttöasteella 115 matkustajaa, paino 55t). Makuuvaunussa keskimäärin 50 % käyttöasteella matkustaen kuljetetaan lähes 4000 kg matkustajaa kohti (oletus SR2 + kuusi uutta makuuvaunua, 50 % täyttöasteella 114 matkustajaa, paino 440t) .  (Lentoliikenteessä korkeampi täyttöaste kuin muussa liikenteessä. Makuuvaunuille tuokin voi olla aika optimistinen oletus.)
> 
> Eikös tuossa energiantehokkuus katoa aika nopeastikin kahdeksankertaiseen kuljetettavaan massaan, vaikka junalla onkin hyvä hyötysuhde kuljetettua tonnia kohti? Lisäksi lentokoneille ei tarvitse ylläpitää ratoja, infran ympäristökuormitus on siis pitkillä vähän kuormitetuilla reiteillä matalampi.


Unohdat tässä "laskelmassa" sen, että lentokone joutuu pitämään itsensä ilmassa. Junan ei tarvitse. (Unohdat muutakin, mutta tuon unohdat selvimmin.)  :Smile: 

Eikä noille makuuvaunujunillekaan tarvitse ylläpitää ratoja, niitä ylläpidetään ihan muita junia varten.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Unohdat tässä "laskelmassa" sen, että lentokone joutuu pitämään itsensä ilmassa. Junan ei tarvitse. (Unohdat muutakin, mutta tuon unohdat selvimmin.)


Toki pitää, mutta toisaalta makuuvaunujunalla on kahdeksankertainen massa matkustajaa kohti. Ei junatkaan pyhällä hengellä liiku. 

Jotenkin kuvittelisin, että makuuvaunujuna on kaikkein voimakkaimmin ympäristöä kuormittava matkustustapa. Tavallinen matkustajajunakin vaatii hyvää matkustajamäärää, että se olisi kunnolla energiatehokas. Makuuvaunujunassa on vielä todella pieni matkustajakapasiteetti painoon suhteutettuna eikä käyttöasteessakaan ole hurraamista.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei vaikuta kovin realistiselta. Lentokoneet lentävät biopolttoaineillakin murto-osalla noista polttoainekuluista.


Nykyisillä tuotantomenetelmillä biopolttoaineet eivät taida olla minkäänlainen ratkaisu hiilivetyjen niukkuuteen. Asia ehkä muuttuu toiseksi, jos merivedessä kasvavia leviä pystytään käyttämään edullisesti biomassana tai suorastaan hiilivetyjen biosynteesiin. Maalla kasvavat kasvit eivät yksinkertaisesti tuota niin paljoa biomassaa, että sillä pystyttäisiin täyttämään nykyistä, saati tulevaa hiilivetypolttoaineiden kysyntää merkittävässä määrin. Lisäksi bioenergiakasvit tuppaavat syrjäyttämään metsiä ja pahimmassa tapauksessa ruuan tuotantoa, millä on vakavat seuraukset.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Unohdat tässä "laskelmassa" sen, että lentokone joutuu pitämään itsensä ilmassa.


En nyt jaksa lähteä etsimään oikeita kaavoja vastuskertoimille, eikä se ihan helppoa olisikaan, mutta valistunut arvaukseni on, että nostovoiman tuottamisen aiheuttama vastusvoima on kohtalaisen pieni verrattuna muutenkin aiheutuvaan vastusvoimaan (siis lähinnä nopeudesta aiheutuva ilmanvastus).

----------


## petteri

> Nykyisillä tuotantomenetelmillä biopolttoaineet eivät taida olla minkäänlainen ratkaisu hiilivetyjen niukkuuteen. Asia ehkä muuttuu toiseksi, jos merivedessä kasvavia leviä pystytään käyttämään edullisesti biomassana tai suorastaan hiilivetyjen biosynteesiin. Maalla kasvavat kasvit eivät yksinkertaisesti tuota niin paljoa biomassaa, että sillä pystyttäisiin täyttämään nykyistä, saati tulevaa hiilivetypolttoaineiden kysyntää merkittävässä määrin. Lisäksi bioenergiakasvit tuppaavat syrjäyttämään metsiä ja pahimmassa tapauksessa ruuan tuotantoa, millä on vakavat seuraukset.


Oikeastaan vain lentokoneen tarvitsevat välttämättä korkean energiatiheyden nestemäisiä polttoaineita. Muuten on kyse lähinnä käytettävissä olevan energian kokonaismäärästä, käytännössä kaikesta energiasta voidaan tehdä sähköä, joka on hyvin monikäyttöinen tuote. Sähköstä saadaan vetyä, jos tila ei ole sietämätön ongelma.

----------


## Dakkus

> Mistään junaliikenteen "Open Tracks" -sopimuksesta en ole kuullut, mutta olisi loogista että vaikka EU ei kykene vapauttamaan junaliikennettä Venäjän puolella monopoleista (tai välttämättä edes halua tätä tehdä) niin se, että Venäjä määrää EU:n puolella olevia operaattoreita mielensä mukaan monopoliasemaan suoraan jäsenmaiden kanssa tehtävillä bilateraalisilla liikennöintisopimuksilla on selvästi kilpailun rajoitus.


Nykyäänkin neuvottelut on hoitanut RZhD, ei Venäjän valtio ja sen kanssa sopimusosapuolina ovat olleet esim. PKP ja DB, todennäköisesti siksi, että ainoastaan niillä on maissaan suoravaunujen vaatima liikenneverkon laajuus. Muiden operaattorien junia on lähinnä pohjois-Baijerissa, Hollannin rajan tuntumassa, kahdesti päivässä välillä Leipzig-Berliini-Rostock ja pian välillä Hampuri-Köln. Ainoa edes Saksan rajan pinnassa päin liikkuva noista on ALEX, joka sekin vaatisi junan reitittämisen Tekin ja Baijerin tai Saksin kautta. Näistä operaattoreista yksikään ei myöskään voisi kohtuuhinnalla kuljettaa vaunuja kovin kauas omalta tavanomaiselta toimialueeltaan. DB:n on tässä helppo olla halvin. Lisäksi RZhD:hän on nimenomaan siirtynyt omakustannejunien käyttämiseen, eli uusia junalinjoja ei enää operoida yhteistyönä muiden operaattorien kanssa entiseen malliin, vaan RZhD pitää itsellään kaikki lipputulot. Tällä hetkellä tällaisia yhteyksiä ovat Moskova-Nizza ja Moskova-Pariisi. Tällöin RZhD myöskin tilaa vetopalvelut, mistä halvimmalla riitävän toimintvarmasti saa. En ymmärrä, miten tätä voi pitää monopoliaseman myöntämisenä.

----------


## hylje

Valtio- tai liittotason kilpailulainsäädännön riittävä taso on nimenomaan se, että yksityistoimijat voivat halutessaan toimia omalla kalustollaan ja infrastruktuurillaan ilman lupaa joltain tietyltä operaattorilta. Suomessahan pitää nykyisinkin olla VR:n suostumus tai olla Helsingin kaupunki. Yhteistyö on yleisesti hyvää liiketoimintaa, joten sitä tuskin kannattaa vaivautua suoraan pakottamaan: mielummin pakotetaan kriittisen infrastruktuurin jakaminen usean operaattorin omaisuudeksi, jotka sitten käytännön pakosta ja liiketoiminnan janosta rupeavat yhteistyöhön keskenään -- ja siten muidenkin kanssa. Suoralla verorahalla kustannetut infrat kannattaa kuitenkin pakottaa kustannushinnoittelun piiriin verorahaosuuden mukaan: mitä enemmän yksityisrahoitusta, sitä suurempaa vuokraa on sallittua periä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Venäjän ja lännen välisen matkustajajunaliikenteen matkustajista ylivoimaisesti suurin osa on Venäjän kansalaisia jotka ovat ostaneet lippunsa kotimaastaan ja huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin mitä ne maksavat lännestä Venäjälle tai länsimaalaisille heille tarkoitetusta matkatoimistosta.


Tämä muuten ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan perustuu puhtaasti ennakkoluuloihin. Päin vastoin: Venäjän sisäiset junaliput ovat jopa halvempia ostettuna Venäjän ulkopuolelta kuin Venäjältä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että siinä missä IVY-maiden Mego-tariffissa junalippu on kallis, mutta paikkalippuosa halpa Euroopan ja Venäjän välisessä Ost-West-Tariffissa matkalippuosa on halpa, mutta paikkalippuosa on kalliimpi. Silti, kun liput on hinnoiteltu näin, on tullut pitkillä väleillä halvemmaksi ostaa junalippu Euroopasta ja siihen sitten paikkamaksuja päälle - etenkin kun Ost-West-Tariff mahdollistaa vaihdollisen junalipun ostamisen ilman, että kilometrien ostaminen välillä aloitetaan alusta. Vuonna 2010 RD muutti hinnoittelua siten, että liput ovat ulkomailta ostettuna enää vain ihan vähän - jos ollenkaan - halvempia kuin Venäjältä. Kalliimpia ne eivät ole yhäkään. Tilanne on yhäkin sellainen, että esim. Sapsania on voinut käyttää kaksi kolmasosaa tarkoitettua halvemmalla, kun lipun on ostanut oikealla tekniikalla. Kaikkein halvimmalla Venäjän liikenteessä pääsee, kun ostaa matkalippuosan Euroopasta ja osta sitten paikkalipun ukrainalaiseen tai valkovenäläiseen vaunuun RD:n lipunmyynnistä. Koska RD:n ekspress-3 -järjestelmässä ei ole rajapintaa paikkojen myymiseksi OWT-tariffin mukaisesti valkovenäläisiin tai ukrainalaisiin vaunuihin, hätäratkaisuna paikkalippu myydään paikallisen MPT:n mukaan (yleensä niin, että lipunmyyjä on ensin soittanut esimiehelleen ja kysynyt neuvoa), jossa siis hinnan olisi tarkoitus muodostua pääosin matkalippuosasta.

Joka tapauksessa on aika paksua lähteä väittämään, että Venäjällä tällaiset etuoikeudet olisivat noin laajalti levinneitä. Jonkin verran niitä yhä näkyy, mutta sanamuodoista päätellen ne eivät ole laillisia. Esim. Pietarhovin pääsymaksuna oli venäjäksi "normaalihinta" ja "lasten hinta", englanniksi tariffia "normaalihinta" tuplasti korkeampi "Fee for adults". Hinnoittelun ilmaisutavasta kävi aika selväksi, että asiaa haluttiin edes jotenkin peitellä muiltakin kuin vain turisteilta.
Niin näkyvä ja iso taho kuin RD ei noin blatanttiin korruptioon voisi lähteä ja jos antaa itsensä perusteetta olettaa junalippujen olevan vielä 2000-luvulla venäläisille halvempia kuin ulkomaalaisille, kannattaa katsoa peiliin ja miettiä, mitä muita virheellisiä ennakkoluuloja itsellä saattaa kyseiseen maahan liittyen olla.
Venäjällä kannattaa käydä. Se ei ole sitä, mitä Suomessa sanotaan.

Suomessa VR toki ottaa kaikista ulkomaanlipuista varsin korkean toimitusmaksun myös noudettaessa liput suoraan tiskiltä, mutta tämä ei ole yleisten eurooppalaisten käytäntöjen mukaista, vaan VR:n oma erityispiirre.

----------


## Dakkus

> Paitsi tietysti jos Lappi määränpäänä ei ole ainoa ja itsetarkoituksellinen päätepiste vaan tarkoituksena olisi myös tarjota suora Euroopan-yhteys koko Helsinki-Rovaniemi -pääradan asemilta, mm. Tampereelta ja Oulusta. Yksi vaihtoehto tietysti olisi Helsinki-Tampere-Oulu-Tornio-Haaparanta-Tukholma-Kööpenhamina jne., eikä se vaatisi edes tunnelia vaan voitaisiin aloittaa heti. Mutta helsinkiläiset eivät vaan liene tottuneet ajatukseen että juuri he sijaitsisivat Euroopasta katsottuna Suomen äärimmäisellä rannalla, mahdollisimman kaukana verrattuna kaikkiin muihin... Ja Haaparanta-yhteydellä olisi juuri noin, vaikka se ei olisi tietyistä muista Suomen osista katsottuna ollenkaan hullumpi yhteys.


Junareitin venyttämisellä erityisen pitkäksi voidaan toki saada synergiaetuja, kun liikennettä hoidetaan heilurityyppisesti samaan aikaan vaikkapa kymmenestä kohdasta "nivoutuen", eli siten, että reitin varrella olisi kymmenenkin "päätepisteeksikin soveltuvaa" paikkaa.
Tällöin kuitenkin myöskin häiriöherkkyys sekä kaluston ylläpitokulut kasvavat, minkä takia en näkisi reittiä Rovaniemi-Kaunas-Pariisi mitenkään erityisen toimivaksi. Jos muuten lähdetään tekemään tuollaista mammuttilinjaa, miksi ylipäätään lopettaa Pariisiin, kun Lissaboniinkin voisi jatkaa? Ja toisaalta toisesta päästä edelleen Kemijärven kautta Murmanskiin.
Mikäli halutaan saada keskieurooppalaisturistit Lappiin, itse tekisin erilliset linjat Rovaniemi-Haaparanta-Tukholma-Brysseli-Pariisi, Rovaniemi-Helsinki-Kaunas-Varsova ja Tampere-Kaunas-Olzstyn-Berliini-Brysseli.
Toisaalta, Saksassa on aika hyvin ymmärretty suoravaunujen hyöty ja jos junat saadaan toimimaan luotettavasti, suoravaunuilla voi saada paljonkin tehokkuutta. Tällöin olisi järkevää luoda tiettyjä Euroopan läpi kulkevia junia, joiden välillä suoravaunut vaihtaisivat junia tietyillä paikkakunnilla. Saksan yöjunaliikenne on toteutettu ristinmuotoiseksi, jolloin Saksan keskivaiheilla Hannoverissa kohtaavat yöjunat yhteensä neljäsät eri suunnasta, vaunuja vaihdellen. Näin saadaan kahdella junalinjalla aikaan yhteydet Berliini-Amsterdam, Berliini-Zürich, Berliini-Kööpenhamina, Amsterdam-Zürich, Amsterdam-Kööpenhamina ja Kööpenhamina-Zürich. (En ole varma tuon yhteyden eteläpään sveitsiläiskaupungista, mutta suunta tulee silti selväksi)
Lisäämällä Eurooppaan vastaavia paikkoja kuin CNL:n verkossa Hannover, saataisiin aikaan aika mäheä verkko suhteellisen pieninkin matkustajamäärin.
Junan pituus luonnollisestikin rajoittaa perusjunaan liitettävin suoravaunujen määrää, mutta jos koko Euroopan junaliikenne toteutettaisiin tällaisin junin, perusjunien määrä kasvaisi niin suureksi, että yleensä vaunulle kuin vaunulle löytyisi perusjuna.
(Perusjuna muuten voi periaatteessa olla pelkkä veturikin, jota sitäkin voidaan Kemijärven ja Marrakechin välillä vaihtaa useaankin kertaan  :Wink: )
Kun tietyn matkan yhtenä nippuna kulkevien suoravaunujen määrä alkaa kasvaa liian suureksi, kannattaa jo perustaa uusi perusjuna joko tällaisesta suoravaununipusta tai sitten kahdesta suoravaununipusta.
Suoravaunut ovat myöskin varsin turvallinen tapa tutkia tietyn yhteysvälin matkustajapotentiaalia  :Smile: 
Vielä toissa vuonna RD:n ja UZ:n euroopanjunat toimivat juurikin tällä periaatteella. Berliinistä lähti illalla juna, jonka määränpääksi voisi sanoa lähinnä yleisesti "itä". Sitä pilkottiin matkalla erilaisiin osiin, jotka sitten jatkoivat taas toisilla junilla eteenpäin. Junan määränpäinä olivat esim. Kiova, Moskova, Irkutsk, Ufa, Minsk ja Pietari. Saman junan eri vaunuilla pääsi siis sekä Itämeren pohjukkaan, palmujen katveeseen Ukrainaan tai Kiinan "lähimaastoon" Baikal-järvelle. Tämä yhteys on kitunut kohti kuolemaansa DB Autozug -nimisen yöjunia Saksan ulkopuolelle ajavan yhtiön ja DB Bahnin (Elisiis Deutsche Bahn Bahn, paikallinen RHK  :Wink: ) pissipäisen toiminnan takia. Toisaalta ratamaksut ovat olleet jatkuvassa nousussa ja etenkin asemamaksut alkavat olla pilvissä - DB Region, DB-Fernverkehrinhän (Kaukoliikenne) ja Railionin (DB:n tavaraliikenne) ei tietenkään tarvitse näistä kärsiä, koska viime kädessä kyseessä on vain rahan siirtely konsernin sisällä taskusta toiseen, olivat hinnat miten korkeat hyvänsä - toisaalta taas aikataulujen lisääminen saksalaisiin (ja samalla muihinkin IVY-maiden ulkopuolisiin) lipunmyyntijärjestelmiin on nyt parina vuonna toteutettu vasta päivää-paria ennen junan ensimmäistä liikennöintipäivää ja osaa junavuoroista ei ole ollut nähtävissä järjestelmästä lainkaan ilman, että asiakas on osannut kertoa lipunmyyntityöntekijälle asiakkaille jaettavissa aikatauluissa näkymättömän virtuaalisen junanumeron. Tästä jälkimmäisestä muuten ilmeisesti ei RD:llä tiedetä vieläkään, vaan ihmetellään vain sitä, miten matkustajamäärät ufan-vaunussa ovat pudonneet länsi-itäsuunnassa nollaan...

Jos yöjunia halutaan Eurooppaan lähteä ajamaan mutta matkustajamääriin ei aluksi uskalleta luottaa, suoravaunut ovat joka tapauksessa hyvä alkuratkaisu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:02 ----------

Tässä muuten vielä valokuva tällä hetkellä Puolan ja Liettuan rajalla täydessä toimintavalmiudessa olevasta SUW2000-tekniikan raideleveydenmuuntimesta, jonka hinnaksi on tällä foorumilla arvioitu noin miljardi euroa: 

Laitteessa ei käsittääkseni ole lainkaan liikkuvia osia, vaan koska tehtävä muutostyö on aina sama, komponentit voivat olla kiinteästi paikallaan ja liikkumisen hoitaa juna rullatessaan kapineen yli. Jos käsitykseni on oikea, kyseessä on joidenkin kymmenien metrein matkalla epämääräinen häsmäkkä paksua rautaa olevia "tankoja". Tämän "laitteen" muunnettaviksi soveltuvat telit maksavat siis kappaleelta vajaat parikymmentä tonttua tavallista teliä enemmän, eli niitä saa miljardilla eurolla reilut viitisenkymmentätuhatta kappaletta, siis lähemmäs kolmeenkymmeneentuhanteen (30000) vaunuun. Todellisuudessa tarve Baltiassa ja Suomessa on huomattavasti pienemmälle vaunumäärälle kuin tuo 30000  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta, Saksassa on aika hyvin ymmärretty suoravaunujen hyöty ja jos junat saadaan toimimaan luotettavasti, suoravaunuilla voi saada paljonkin tehokkuutta. Tällöin olisi järkevää luoda tiettyjä Euroopan läpi kulkevia junia, joiden välillä suoravaunut vaihtaisivat junia tietyillä paikkakunnilla. Saksan yöjunaliikenne on toteutettu ristinmuotoiseksi, jolloin Saksan keskivaiheilla Hannoverissa kohtaavat yöjunat yhteensä neljäsät eri suunnasta, vaunuja vaihdellen. Näin saadaan kahdella junalinjalla aikaan yhteydet Berliini-Amsterdam, Berliini-Zürich, Berliini-Kööpenhamina, Amsterdam-Zürich, Amsterdam-Kööpenhamina ja Kööpenhamina-Zürich. (En ole varma tuon yhteyden eteläpään sveitsiläiskaupungista, mutta suunta tulee silti selväksi)
> Lisäämällä Eurooppaan vastaavia paikkoja kuin CNL:n verkossa Hannover, saataisiin aikaan aika mäheä verkko suhteellisen pieninkin matkustajamäärin.
> Junan pituus luonnollisestikin rajoittaa perusjunaan liitettävin suoravaunujen määrää, mutta jos koko Euroopan junaliikenne toteutettaisiin tällaisin junin, perusjunien määrä kasvaisi niin suureksi, että yleensä vaunulle kuin vaunulle löytyisi perusjuna.
> (Perusjuna muuten voi periaatteessa olla pelkkä veturikin, jota sitäkin voidaan Kemijärven ja Marrakechin välillä vaihtaa useaankin kertaan )
> Kun tietyn matkan yhtenä nippuna kulkevien suoravaunujen määrä alkaa kasvaa liian suureksi, kannattaa jo perustaa uusi perusjuna joko tällaisesta suoravaununipusta tai sitten kahdesta suoravaununipusta.
> 
> Jos yöjunia halutaan Eurooppaan lähteä ajamaan mutta matkustajamääriin ei aluksi uskalleta luottaa, suoravaunut ovat joka tapauksessa hyvä alkuratkaisu.


Kiitos noista valaisevista kommenteistasi. Euroopan yöjunaliikenne on ollut 20-30 vuoden ajan aika alakynnessä lentämiseen verrattuna, mutta toisaalta siellä missä toimivia pitkän matkan yöjunia vielä kulkee ne lienevät suosittuja. Lisäksi loma-aikaan pitkin ja poikin eurooppaa kulkee erillisiä matkatoimistojen tilaamia turistijunia, suurkaupunkien ja lomakohteiden välillä,  esimerkkinä myös joulun ja loppiaisen välillä Venäjältä Suomeen kulkevat turistijunat. Yhteistä eurooppalaisille turistijunille on että ne ajetaan aika usein melko vanhentuneella ja vaatimattomalla kalustolla, ja pelkään vähän että se on suomalaisten luonne ja kranttunen maku joka estää markkinoimasta tai järjestämästä vastaavia turistijunia suomalaisten käyttöön. Tyypillinen suomalainen ehkä suostuisi matkustamaan jollakin Venice Simplon Orient express -tyyppsiellä luksusjunalla ulkomailla pidempiä matkoja mutta ei millään muulla. 




> Tässä muuten vielä valokuva tällä hetkellä Puolan ja Liettuan rajalla täydessä toimintavalmiudessa olevasta SUW2000-tekniikan raideleveydenmuuntimesta, jonka hinnaksi on tällä foorumilla arvioitu noin miljardi euroa:
> 
> Laitteessa ei käsittääkseni ole lainkaan liikkuvia osia, vaan koska tehtävä muutostyö on aina sama, komponentit voivat olla kiinteästi paikallaan ja liikkumisen hoitaa juna rullatessaan kapineen yli. Jos käsitykseni on oikea, kyseessä on joidenkin kymmenien metrein matkalla epämääräinen häsmäkkä paksua rautaa olevia "tankoja". Tämän "laitteen" muunnettaviksi soveltuvat telit maksavat siis kappaleelta vajaat parikymmentä tonttua tavallista teliä enemmän, eli niitä saa miljardilla eurolla reilut viitisenkymmentätuhatta kappaletta, siis lähemmäs kolmeenkymmeneentuhanteen (30000) vaunuun. Todellisuudessa tarve Baltiassa ja Suomessa on huomattavasti pienemmälle vaunumäärälle kuin tuo 30000


Mun ymmärtääkseni telien vaihtokaan ei ole niin pitkävetinen prosessi kuin usein kuvitellaan. Samaan telinvaihtohalliin voidaan ajaa useampi vaunu sisään ja vaihto vaunuletkaa kohden kestää viitisentoista minuuttia. Olen aikanan nähnyt Railshipillä Hangossa miten se toimii. 

Suoran pitkänmatkan reitin junanvaunun hyöty on siinä että matkustajien ei tarvitse kaikkine kantamuksineen vaihtaa junaa. Sellainen liikkumismuoto  sopii nimenomaan esim eläkeläisiille tai sellasille työssäkäyville joilla on pitkiä lomia, ja jotka haluavat lomaltaan jotain muuta kuin löhötä uimarannalla, ja joilla ei ole niin kiire että on aina pakko lentää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Otsakkeen ohi kirjoittamisen uhallakin postaan linkin uudesta Pariisi-Berliini-Moskova -junayhteydestä:

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/82912936/

'Bisnesluokan' lipun hinta on tonnin verran, mikä ei tunnu kohtuuttomalta, ja kakkosluokkaan pääsee kolmella sadalla eurolla. Silti, puolentoista päivän matka-aika tarkoittaa, että harva sillä huvikseen matkustaa. Yksittäisenä kokemuksena varmaan mielenkiintoinen.

Lentoliikenteen loppumisesta sen verran, ettei hengitystä kannata pidätellä. Lentokoneet voivat lentää biopolttoaineiden ohella myös maakaasulla ja sen johdannaisilla, joita riittää vuosisatoja. Koska pitkässä juoksussa olemme kaikki kuolleita, meistä kukaan ei tule näkemään lentoliikenteen loppua.

Tämä ei tietysti tarkoita sitä, etteikö tunnelia kannattaisi rakentaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Saksalainen meppi ja joukkoliikenneaktiivi Michael Cramer on huomenna, pe 16.3. puhumassa Rail balticasta ja EU:n liikennepolitiikasta Allotriassa (Hämeentie 68) klo 17-19.

http://www.facebook.com/events/198169536956261/

En tiedä tämän enempää, mutta ajattelin mennä kuuntelemaan, jos siellä vaikka oppisi jotain mielenkiintoista.

----------


## hmikko

> 'Bisnesluokan' lipun hinta on tonnin verran, mikä ei tunnu kohtuuttomalta, ja kakkosluokkaan pääsee kolmella sadalla eurolla. Silti, puolentoista päivän matka-aika tarkoittaa, että harva sillä huvikseen matkustaa. Yksittäisenä kokemuksena varmaan mielenkiintoinen.


Juna menee luemma kolme kertaa viikossa talvella ja viisi kertaa viikossa kesällä, eli "huvikseen" se varmaan lentokoneen sijasta valitaan, pl. lentokammoiset. Reittikään ei taida olla ihan suorin mahdollinen. Se kulkee Hanoverin ja Frankfurt am Mainin kautta. Nopeimmat vaihdolliset yhteydet Pariisin ja Berliinin välillä suurnopeusjunilla näyttäisivät menevän Kölnin kautta, siis oletan Pariisi-Lille-Bryssel-Köln-Hanover-Berliini.

Uudessa Pariisi-Moskova -junassa on näköjään Talgon useampaan raideleveyteen pystyvät telit ja raideleveyden vaihto tapahtuu Puolan ja Valkovenäjän rajalla.

----------


## JE

Sen jälkeen kun Belgian viranomaiset päättivät suhtautua kaikkiin makuujuniin kielteisesti, ei yöjunia ole ajettu maan rataverkon kautta. On kuitenkin silti yleistä, että yöjunalle järkevin reitti ei ole sama kuin suurnopeusjunalle järkevin. Suurnopeusradoilla nopeudet ovat usein niin huomattavasti muuta rataverkkoa kovemmat, että perustelluin reittivalinta voi olla aivan muu kuin kilometreissä lyhin. Yöjunalla taas nopeudet harvoin ylittävät 120 km/h arvoa, jolloin kilometreissä lyhyt reitti on etusijalla.

Tämä ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, että Venäjällä suhtautuminen rautatieliikenteeseen on kaikkiaan aivan toista kuin Keski-Euroopassa, venäläiset kun ovat pitkiin etäisyyksiin ja Siperian rataansa tottuneet. Moskovasta pääsee vaihdotta Pariisiin, Nizzaan, Amsterdamiin, Wieniin ja niin edelleen, eikä sitä todellakaan voi käyttää perusteena tunnelihankkeen eduksi. Samalla on toisaalta sanottava, että jos Tallinnasta Puolan rajalle pääsisi junalla alle kuudessa tunnissa, esimerkiksi yhteys Helsinki-Berliini olisi jo paljon lyhyempi ja realistisempi junalla ajettavaksi kuin nuo venäläisten maratonyhteydet. Rahasampoa siitä ei tulisi, mutta vaihdollisin yhteyksin se ei myöskään olisi täysin mitätön asia. Tukholmasta pääsee Prahaan, Kölniin, Amsterdamiin ja Baseliin yhdellä junanvaihdolla (Kööpenhaminassa). Kyllä niitäkin yhteyksiä jotkut käyttävät.

Siinä vaiheessa jos/kun Rail Baltica toteutuu, ja nyt toteutuminen näyttää todennäköisemmältä kuin kenties koskaan, on minusta myös tunneliin suhtauduttava vakavammin. Työmatkaliikenne Helsinki-Tallinna, tavaraliikenteen potentiaali Suomesta etelään tai mahdollistuvat kaukojunayhteydet Helsingistä Berliiniin tai Wieniin eivät yksinään riitä perusteiksi tunnelille, mutta yhteenlaskettuina niiden vaikutus olisikin jo merkittävämpi. Tässä kolmijaossa kaukojunayhteyksien merkitys varmasti olisi se "turhin" siivu, mutta ei silti olematon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä kolmijaossa kaukojunayhteyksien merkitys varmasti olisi se "turhin" siivu, mutta ei silti olematon.


Taloudellisesti ja rationaalisesti ei varmasti, mutta mielikuvien viestinnässä se voi olla jopa tärkein.

----------


## sub

Tulevaisuudentutkija oli tänäpäiväisessä Puoli seitsemän -ohjelmassa sitä mieltä, että jos Suomi haluaa hyödyntää mahdollisuutensa tilanteessa johon olemme vääjämättä ajautumassa (pohjoiset merireitit aukeavat ja samoilla seuduilla on suurimmat hyödyntämättömät öljy- ja kaasuesiintymät), niin Tallinnan tunneli ja toimiva raideyhteys jäämerelle ovat tärkeimmät tulevaisuuden logistiikkahankkeemme.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulevaisuudentutkija oli tänäpäiväisessä Puoli seitsemän -ohjelmassa sitä mieltä, että jos Suomi haluaa hyödyntää mahdollisuutensa tilanteessa johon olemme vääjämättä ajautumassa (pohjoiset merireitit aukeavat ja samoilla seuduilla on suurimmat hyödyntämättömät öljy- ja kaasuesiintymät), niin Tallinnan tunneli ja toimiva raideyhteys jäämerelle ovat tärkeimmät tulevaisuuden logistiikkahankkeemme.


Niin, voidaanhan nuo kuljetukset tietysti jättää yksityisille venäläisille yrityksille, jotka tekevät parin kolmen tuhannen kilometrin etäisyyden mittakaavassa mitättömän koukkauksen Suomenlahden itäpään ympäri.

Minusta olisi fiksumpaa keskustella siitä, riittääkö 2-raiteinen tunneli vai olisiko hyvä tehdä 4-raiteinen, kuin siitä miten tyhmää on rakentaa tunnelia, joka maksaa saman verran kuin pari Hesan seudun metropätkää siirtämään busseja motarilta autojen tieltä pois. Voisi olla vaikka hyvä elvytyshanke, sillä Tallinnan tunnelista olisi ihan oikeastikin hyötyä tulevaisuudessa. Ei vain rakennusaikana.

Antero

----------


## kiitokurre

Virossakin on herätelty tunneli keskustelua http://www.ohtuleht.ee/547562

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tämäkin projekti näemmä "etenee".

http://www.elisa.net/hs-helsinki-tal...aan-selvittaa/


"HS: Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelia aletaan selvittää
02.04.2014 19:00 | STT

Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisestä tunnelista tehdään ensimmäinen virallinen selvitys, kertoo Helsingin Sanomat. Sen mukaan EU on myöntänyt rahoituksen tunnelin alustavaan tutkimukseen.
Sadantuhannen euron hintaisesta tutkimuksesta EU maksaa 85 prosenttia. Loput summasta maksavat Helsinki, Tallinna ja virolainen Harjun maakunta. Selvityksen on tarkoitus valmistua vuoden sisällä.
Tunnelia on suunniteltu jatkoksi Rail Balticille, joka yhdistäisi Baltian maiden rautatiet Länsi-Eurooppaan.
Erityisasiantuntija Juhani Tervala Liikennevirastosta arvioi Helsingin Sanomille tunnelin maksavan 5-10 miljardia euroa. Pelkästään sen suunnitteluun pitäisi varata kymmenisen vuotta."

----------


## sebastin

Tekniikka & Talous lehden mukaan tunneli voisi olla valmis jo 2024.

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/Liiken...ikaksi/a979168




> *Nämä kaksi vaihtoehtoa on jo esitetty Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisen tunnelin paikaksi*
> 
> 
>  Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen kiinteä yhteys on jälleen esillä. 
> 
>  Helsinki, Tallinna ja Harjun maakuntahallitus teettävät esitutkimuksen kaupunkien välisestä liikenneyhteydestä. Talsinkifix-nimisen projektissa kootaan yhteen aiemmin tehdyt tutkimukset ja ehdotetaan jatkotoimenpiteitä, kertoo Yle. 
> 
>  Rautatietunnelia kaupunkien välille on suunniteltu moneen kertaan aiemminkin. 
> 
> ...


Itse kannatan Tallinnan tunnelia Rantaradan kautta liikennöitäväksi, eli rakennus Porkkalastasta, se lisää vain 10-15min matkustusaikaa. Mikä on perin vähän. Keravalle kestää nopeimmillaan 20min. Itäkeskukseen 15min. Tallinnalle riittää että on tunnin päässä, työmatkaliikenteen kannalta. Matkustus- ja rahtiliikenteelle ei ole väliä mistä tunneli menee, kunhan menee.

----------


## Alur

> Tekniikka & Talous lehden mukaan tunneli voisi olla valmis jo 2024.


T&T:n 2024 viittaa Rail Balticin valmistumiseen - ei vielä Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Sikäli, kun tunnelirakentaminen on sen hintaista, mitä se on, voi Porkkala olla ihan hyväkin vaihtoehto. Mutta sitä en ymmärrä, miksi Piritaan? Eikö kannattaisi myös tutkia Porkkala-Naissaar ja sieltä toinen tunneli Koplin satamaradan "kuiluun" vaikkapa suoraan Tallinnan aseman alle? Bonuksena Naissaaresta voi milloin tahansa kehittää asuinalueeksi, osaksi suurkaupunkia/suurkaupunkeja.

----------


## j-lu

> Sikäli, kun tunnelirakentaminen on sen hintaista, mitä se on, voi Porkkala olla ihan hyväkin vaihtoehto. Mutta sitä en ymmärrä, miksi Piritaan? Eikö kannattaisi myös tutkia Porkkala-Naissaar ja sieltä toinen tunneli Koplin satamaradan "kuiluun" vaikkapa suoraan Tallinnan aseman alle? Bonuksena Naissaaresta voi milloin tahansa kehittää asuinalueeksi, osaksi suurkaupunkia/suurkaupunkeja.


Mahtaako kannattaa? 15 minuuttia lisää matka-aikaa keskustojen välillä ja vähän epäilen, ettei projektin kokonaiskustannuksissa pahemmin tunnu mennäänkö Porkkalan kautta, vai suoraan Helsinginniemeltä. Miljardi sinne taikka tänne ja kymmenessä kannattaa jo maksaa yksi lisää, jos se karsii matka-ajasta neljänneksen.

Itse uskon, että tunneli olisi helposti kannattava, valtava yhteiskuntataloudellinen boosti rannan molemmin puolin, mutta vähän epäilen, että tunneli jää ikuiseksi suunnitelmaksi liiketaloudellisen insentiivin puuttuessa. Merelle on paha gryndata ja kiinteistöjen arvonnousukin on kovasti toispuoleista. Vaikka enhän minä tiedä, paljonko täkäläiset kiinteistösijoittajat, stiftelsenit ja ammattiyhdistysliikkeet omistavat Tallinnaa. Vähän kuitenkin epäilen, että vähemmän kuin Pisara-asemien päällisiä...

----------


## sebastin

Tuntuu etteivät kaupungit halua putkea suoraan keskustoihinsa. Ruoholahti tai Jätkäsaari eivät ole varteen otettavia vaihtoehtoja. Tämä on myös geopoliittinen ratkaisu, eikä se ole pääkaupunkiseudun keskus. Ja rantaradalla on kapasiteettia varsinkin kun kaupunkiraiteet toteutetaan. Kirkkonummelle muutenkin on 2-raidetta. Upinniemi olisi junatunneliaukon lähellä. Porkkalassa on parhaat edut. Eikä matkustusaika pitene oleellisesti kuin pendelöijillä.

EI Helsinki-Tallinna yhteyttä voi suoraan verrata kanaalitunneliin, mikä muuten nykyisin kai kannattava, taikka Oresundin silta-tunneliin. Tarkoituksiltaan samoja mutta kuitenkin eri toiminnoille vaihtoehtoisia. Viimeksi kun katsoin, niin oli noin 10 000 tanskalaista muuttanut Malmöön ja pendelöi. Sanovat jopa että ruuhka-aikaan ahdasta. 

On kai Tallinnan tunneli asuntopoliittisesti halpa ratkaisu, ja Tallinna saisi hyviä tunnollisia vuokranmaksajia suomalaisista.

----------


## sebastin

Säde Helsingistä Tallinnaan on 82km. Se sisälle mahtuvat perinteiset ja suuret pendelöintikaupungit kuten Hyvinkää ja Riihimäki, jonne R-junalla kestää 40-50min. Tallinnalle riittää samainen matka-aika. Varsinkin kun Keravalle ja Itäkeskukseen kestää 20min sekä 15min, ei Tallinnan tarvitse olla parin minuutin päässä. Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelissa pendelöijät eivät muodosta perin suurta sektoria, vaan matkus- ja rahtiliikenne, siinä ei 15min tunnu missään. Kun säteen lähelle jäävään Hämeenlinnaankin sekä Lahteen pääsee nopeimmillaan tunnissa, ei ole erityisiä perusteluja sille että pendelöintiajan tulisi olla ratkaiseva tai määräävä tekijä tunnelin sijoittamisessa. Varsinkin kun on näitä geopoliittisia kysymyksiä, jotka luullun sijaan ovat entistä merkittävimpiä sitten Neuvostoliiton kaatumisen.

----------


## j-lu

> Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelissa pendelöijät eivät muodosta perin suurta sektoria, vaan matkus- ja rahtiliikenne...


Mihin tuo arvaus perustuu? Selvitäpä itsellesi ero Tallinnan ja Helsingin kaupunkiasuntojen neliöhinnoissa. Tallinnasta saa aika eiramaista asumista samaan hintaan mitä Helsingissä maksaa Lasnamäe. Pelkästään siksi on syytä olettaa, että pendelöijien määrä kasvaisi yhteyden myötä merkittäväksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mahtaako kannattaa?


Niin, en tiedä, onko edes selvittämisen arvoinen asia. Kuitenkin tunneli Porkkalan ja Naissaaren välillä olisi suunnilleen vain puolet tuon suoran Helsinki-Pirita -tunnelin pituudesta. Kaiken järjen mukaan siinä voisi säästyä parikin miljardia, vaikka tunneli Naissaaresta Kopliin pitääkin rakentaa. Ja niillä miljardeilla saa sitten rakentaa vaikka maanalaiset asemat molempiin kaupunkeihin.

Siellä olisi yksi tunnelikin louhittu valmiiksi Helsingistä pitkälle Espooseen, odottamassa käyttöönottoa joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa. Kannattaisi harkita...  :Laughing:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin tuo arvaus perustuu? Selvitäpä itsellesi ero Tallinnan ja Helsingin kaupunkiasuntojen neliöhinnoissa. Tallinnasta saa aika eiramaista asumista samaan hintaan mitä Helsingissä maksaa Lasnamäe. Pelkästään siksi on syytä olettaa, että pendelöijien määrä kasvaisi yhteyden myötä merkittäväksi.


Mä luulen ettei tunneli toteudu ennenkuin palkkataso molemmissa maissa ole lähempänä toisiaan, ts että Viron kansantalous tärkeimmillä mittareilla olisi lähempänä Suomen. Ja se taas vähentäisi Virosta Suomeen työn perässä matkustamista ainakin hanttihommien osalta.Sama myös viinan rahtaaminen. Pendelöinnin on parempi olla molempisuuntaista, esim erikoisosaajia, tiedeihmisiä, kulttuuri-ihmisiä ja opiskelijoita nmolempiin suuntiin, ehkä tulevaisuudessa Helsingissä asuvat sirolaiset perheet voisivat lähettää junalla lapsensa Tallinnaan kouluun että oppivat viron kieltä kunnolla. 

Tietysti rahtiliikenne ja kansainvälinen matkustajajunaliikenne olisivat ne kaksi muuta jotka tarvitsisivat tunnelia. Helsinkiläinen voisi valita lähteekö hiihtolomamatkalle junalla Lappiin vai Karpaateille. 


t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelissa pendelöijät eivät muodosta perin suurta sektoria, vaan matkus- ja rahtiliikenne, siinä ei 15min tunnu missään.


Aika erikoista ajattelua. Autoiikenteessä selitetään, että on rakennettava 100200 M:n arvoisia eritasoliittymiä, koska tyypillinen liikennevalokierron 1,5 minuutin odottaminen on aivan liikaa. Metron väitetään lyhentävän matka-aikaa ainakin minuutin, joten 2 miljardia on aivan perusteltua. Mutta Tallinnan tunnelin tapauksessa 45 minuutin matka-ajan pidennys 15 minuutilla ei merkitse yhtään mitään. Tällä samalla mittarilla varmaankin on aivan turhaa ajaa pää- ja Rantaradoilla erikseen nopeita paikallisjunia. Sillä mitäs väliä sillä sillä on, tuleeko Keravalta 29 vai 39 minuutissa. R-junat ovatkin varmaan aivan tyhjiä, sillä kukaan ei viitsi niillä matkustaa, kun ovat niin nopeita. Ilman muuta kaikki tulevat mieluummin 7:04 lähtevällä K:lla kuin 7:16 lähtevälä R:llä. Sillä onhan K Helsingissä 2 minuuttia ennen R:ää.

Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on nyt vuosittain 7 miljoonaa matkaa. Helsinkiin pendelöivistä tallinnalaisista ja muista virolaisista ei ole tarkkaa tilastoa, mutta heitä on täällä töissä samansuuruisia määriä kuin Helsingin lähikaupungeista on työmatkapendelöitisjöitä. Tämä on suuri luku, kun otetaan huomioon, että TallinnaHki -matka kestää nykyisellään 2,53 tuntia, ja siksi moni pendelöijä ratkaisee asian vuokraamalla täältä asunnon. Kun kaupunkien välillä on samanlaiset junayhteydet, siis sama matka-aika, junassa on matkustajia vähintään yhtä paljon Tallinnasta, mutta luultavasti enemmän. Ja siihen on monta syytä:
Tallinna on paljon suurempi kaupunki kuin Helsingin naapurit Suomen puolella.Palkkatasoero houkuttelee huomattavasti enemmän Tallinnan kuin Suomen puolen asukkaita.Helsingin ja Tallinnan keskinäinen saavutettavuus on parempi kuin Helsingin ja Suomen puolen kaupunkien välillä, koska Tallinna on tiiviimpi kuin Suomen puolen kaupungit.
Kaikki tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että tunnelin tärkein käyttö on henkilöliikenne Helsingin ja Tallinnan kaupunkien välillä. Rahti- ja kaukohenkilöliikenne ovat bonusta, joka hyödyntää tunnelin pendelöinniltä jäävää vapaata kapasiteettia. Rahdille ja kaukohenkilöliikenteelle ei tunnelin linjaus merkitse käytännössä mitään, mutta pendelöinnille se merkitsee. Ja siksi linjaus on suunniteltava pendelöinnin mukaan, mikä tarkoittaa kaupunkien keskustojen välille.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Upinniemeen saa helpommin järjestettyä rajavartio- ja tullitoiminnan. En voi käsittää kun Tallinnassa putkea ei vedetä suoraan keskustaan, niin miksi suomalaiset ottaisivat potentiaalisen uhan entisestä kommunisti- ja neuvostoliittomaasta suoraan kaupungin ytimeen. Uskoisin sotaherrojen vaativan tunnelin Porkkalaan. Puolustusvoimia, rajavartiota ja tullitoimintaa tunneli koskettaisi paljon, ja sotilas on aina sotilas. Eikös Santahamina kävisi? Tallinnasta Helsingin keskustaan ulottuvaan putkeen jouduttaisiin tekemään yli 100 miljoonan maanalainen terminaali, minne ihmeeseen se sijoitettaisiin? Pasilaan lentoradan vai Pisaran alle? Syvyyteen -70m?

Verrattuna muihin 82km säteen sisällä oleviin kohteisiin, hieman alle tunnin junamatka on nopeaa. Tunnelliin on ilmeisesti ajateltu 160km nopeutta. Maanpäällisillä osilla se voi olla enemmän, riippuen kalustosta.

Tallinna ei ole Järjenpää, Tallinna on vieraan maan pääkaupunki Suomenlahden toisella puolella, ei sinne mitään luotipendelöijää tule. Ei Tallinnaan tule järjestää suunnattomilla tunnelirahoilla merkittävästi parempaa joukkoliikennettä, kuin mitä Pääkaupunkiseudun lähililiikenne tarjoaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Upinniemeen saa helpommin järjestettyä rajavartio- ja tullitoiminnan.


EU-maiden välillä?






> En voi käsittää kun Tallinnassa putkea ei vedetä suoraan keskustaan, niin miksi suomalaiset ottaisivat potentiaalisen uhan entisestä kommunisti- ja neuvostoliittomaasta suoraan kaupungin ytimeen.


Muista lääkkeet!

----------


## Harri Turunen

Kokeilin foorumin hakutoimintoa Naissaaren nimellä parilla taivutusmuodolla ja löysinkin pari osumaa, vaan en suoraan asianomaisiin kirjoituksiin, joten en ala lukemaan uudelleen kaikkia tämän ketjun viestejä. Kirjoitan siis riskillä, että tämä vaihtoehto on jo ollut esillä.

Käytin launtai-iltani tutkimalla Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliä, saaristoa, merensyvyyksiä yms. Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla tunneli Pasilasta Tallinnan edustalla sijaitsevaan Naissaareen ja sieltä silta Koplin niemen nokkaan. Sieltä näkyy jo menevän raiteet eteenpäin, joskin varmaankin vaatisivat laittoa. Tästä linjauksesta olisi se etu, että junia ei tarvitsisi kääntää jatkettaessa eteenpäin Tallinnasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kokeilin foorumin hakutoimintoa Naissaaren nimellä parilla taivutusmuodolla ja löysinkin pari osumaa, vaan en suoraan asianomaisiin kirjoituksiin, joten en ala lukemaan uudelleen kaikkia tämän ketjun viestejä. Kirjoitan siis riskillä, että tämä vaihtoehto on jo ollut esillä.


Olisit kokeillut halua tällä samaisella sivulla. Tuollahan se on ylinnä.  :Wink:

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Olisit kokeillut halua tällä samaisella sivulla. Tuollahan se on ylinnä.


Katsos vain!  :Smile:  En osannut kuvitellakaan, että 46 sivusta juuri viimeisellä olisi relevanttia luettavaa. Olen kyllä lukenut vuosien varrella (lähes) kaikki ketjun viestit. Tämä Naissaari-vaihtoehto tuli omakohtaisen mietinnän kohteeksi vasta viimeisten joukossa.




> Sikäli, kun tunnelirakentaminen on sen hintaista, mitä se on, voi Porkkala olla ihan hyväkin vaihtoehto. Mutta sitä en ymmärrä, miksi Piritaan? Eikö kannattaisi myös tutkia Porkkala-Naissaar ja sieltä toinen tunneli Koplin satamaradan "kuiluun" vaikkapa suoraan Tallinnan aseman alle? Bonuksena Naissaaresta voi milloin tahansa kehittää asuinalueeksi, osaksi suurkaupunkia/suurkaupunkeja.


Kun katsoo nykyistä Suomen junaverkkoa, niin luentevinta olisi rakentaa rata Porkkalaan Jorvaksen aseman tienovilta. Jorvakseen kestää Helsingin keskustasta nopeimmillaan 36 min. Tuo olisi aivan liikaa väärään suuntaa. Jollen väärin muistele, niin esillä ollut huomattavasti nopeampi aika perustuisi Turku-Helsinki-oikoradan rakentamiseen. Ihmettelen vain mihin sellainen saataisiin reaalipoliittisesti rakennettua, jotta siitä oikeasti saisi mainittavaa nopeushyötyä. Valtion mailta pitäisi löytyä vähintäänkin megaluokan liuskekaasuesiintymä, että lähdettäisiin poraamaan länsimetron rinnalle uutta putkea, joka mahdollistaisi nopean yhteyden Porkkalaan ja sieltä sitten tunnelia pitkin Tallinnaan. Siis tuo tunneli vaadittaisiin, jotta nopeusero suoraan tunnelin linjaukseen nähden saataisiin pienehköksi. Toisaalta eihän tällaisella linjauksella mitään säästöjä saataisi. Siitä päädyin ehdotukseeni Pasila-Naissaari.

Siltaa tunnelin sijaan Naissaaresta ehdotin puolestani sillä, että se olisi todennäköisesti tunnelia halvempi ratkaisu. Naissaaren ja Koplin niemen väli on matalaa ja vaikkakin mutaista, niin ymmärtääkseni vedenalaisia ja päällisiäkin kalliokumpareita löytyy, joille perustaa pilarit, joten ei pitäisi olla erityisen kallista siltarakentamista. Raippaluodon kilometrin mittainen silta maksoi aikoinaan 25 Meuroa. Varmaan maksaisi nykyään jotain muuta, mutta ehkä jotain suuntaa tuosta saa. Tunnelirakentamisen puolestaan sanotaan olevan Viron päässä paljon kalliimpaa kuin Suomen kallioperässä, joten se ja matkustusmukavuus puhuisivat sillan puolesta (varsinkin mikäli Naissaaresta tulisi uusi suosittu asuinalue, jolloin sillalle tulisi luonnollisesti myös tie ja keveynliikenteen väylä).

Piritan vaihtoehdon puolesta puhunee se, että jos EU saadaan käytännössä kustantamaan hanke, niin rakennetaan samalla uusi rata suoraan Etelään. Tällöin tosin tarvitaan uusi juna-asema vähän sivuun Tallinnan keskustasta. Eipä tuo välttämättä haitanne virolaisia, sillä mahtuisihan sinne hyvin pysäköintipaikkoja. Suomalaisista voisi olla hieman tylsää, kun joutuisi ottamaan erillisen kyydin keskustaan kun parkkipaikalla ei ole odottamassa omaa autoa.

----------


## hmikko

Päivän Karlsson.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Siis tuo tunneli vaadittaisiin, jotta nopeusero suoraan tunnelin linjaukseen nähden saataisiin pienehköksi. Toisaalta eihän tällaisella linjauksella mitään säästöjä saataisi. Siitä päädyin ehdotukseeni Pasila-Naissaari.


Tarkemmalla tutkailulla ja miettimisellä lievennän hieman vieroksuvaa suhtautumistani Porkkalan kautta kulkevaan llinjaukseen. Jos uusi putki erkanisi mahdollisesti tulevasta Pisarasta Kampissa, jatkuisi Etelä-Lauttasaaren alta Ramsöhön, jossa nousisi pintaan ja jatkaisi saarien ja lyhyiden siltojen kautta Porkkalan niemelle ja sieltä sitten laskeutuisi ehdotetusti putkeen ja nousisi Naissaaressa pintaan ja sieltä sitten Tallinnaan, niin tuolla saataisiin niin Suomen kuin Viron päässä uusia isoja maa-alueita huippunopean yhteyden päähän metropolien keskustoja.

Periaatteessa rautatie voisi nousta pintaan jo Lauttasaaressa ja laajentaa Lauttasaarta kohti Espoota täyttämällä maata.

Mutta toki matka-aika on tärkeä tekijä, eikä se saisi paljoakaan pidentyä. Tietääkseni tällaiselle linjaukselle ei mitään matka-aikalaskelmia ole julkisuudessa esitettykään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kun katsoo nykyistä Suomen junaverkkoa, niin luentevinta olisi rakentaa rata Porkkalaan Jorvaksen aseman tienovilta. Jorvakseen kestää Helsingin keskustasta nopeimmillaan 36 min. Tuo olisi aivan liikaa väärään suuntaa. Jollen väärin muistele, niin esillä ollut huomattavasti nopeampi aika perustuisi Turku-Helsinki-oikoradan rakentamiseen. Ihmettelen vain mihin sellainen saataisiin reaalipoliittisesti rakennettua, jotta siitä oikeasti saisi mainittavaa nopeushyötyä. Valtion mailta pitäisi löytyä vähintäänkin megaluokan liuskekaasuesiintymä, että lähdettäisiin poraamaan länsimetron rinnalle uutta putkea, joka mahdollistaisi nopean yhteyden Porkkalaan ja sieltä sitten tunnelia pitkin Tallinnaan. Siis tuo tunneli vaadittaisiin, jotta nopeusero suoraan tunnelin linjaukseen nähden saataisiin pienehköksi.


Jorvas ei sovi lähtöpaikaksi, sillä rataosuus Espoo-Jorvas ei sovellu suurnopeusradaksi oikein millään. Kolmatta raidettakaan ei ole välille vielä luvattu. Paljon lupaavammalta sen sijaan näyttää lisäraideparin saaminen Espoon keskukseen asti - sieltä voitaisiin siispä aloittaa uusi suurnopeusrata. Vetäkääpä tikkusuora linja Espoon keskuksesta (tunnelin länsipuolelta) Porkkalanniemeen - hoplaa, siinä valmis linja, viimeistelyä vailla. Pasila-Espoon keskus (IC2) vain 12min. Loppumatka esim. 100km/h keskinopeudella Porkkalanniemelle n. 15min. Ainoa tunneliosuus ennen niemeä olisi Kauklahdentie-->Finnby.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jorvas ei sovi lähtöpaikaksi, sillä rataosuus Espoo-Jorvas ei sovellu suurnopeusradaksi oikein millään. Kolmatta raidettakaan ei ole välille vielä luvattu. Paljon lupaavammalta sen sijaan näyttää lisäraideparin saaminen Espoon keskukseen asti - sieltä voitaisiin siispä aloittaa uusi suurnopeusrata. Vetäkääpä tikkusuora linja Espoon keskuksesta (tunnelin länsipuolelta) Porkkalanniemeen - hoplaa, siinä valmis linja, viimeistelyä vailla. Pasila-Espoon keskus (IC2) vain 12min. Loppumatka esim. 100km/h keskinopeudella Porkkalanniemelle n. 15min. Ainoa tunneliosuus ennen niemeä olisi Kauklahdentie-->Finnby.


Pientä realismia nyt mukaan. Tallinnaan ei lähdetä Helsingistä pohjoiseen, kun Tallinna on Helsingin eteläpuolella. Tässä on yhden Helsingin alle tulevan tunnelin kanssa itketty, miten ei ratojen kapasiteetti riitä missään. Onko se totta vai ei on toinen tarina. Mutta määrältään Riihimäen pendelöintiä vastaavan palvelun järjestäminen lisää lähtemään Helsingin asemalta pohjoiseen ei mene sinne sekaan noin vain sillä selityksellä, että Leppävaarasta länteen voisi rakentaa 2 raidetta lisää.

Ja edelleen, tässä ollaan päivittäisen työmatkailun kipurajalla. Päivittäinen matkustaminen on mahdollista, kun yhden suunnan bruttoaika on vähän päälle tunnin. Jos pidempi, niin homma tyrehtyy. Vuorokauden tuntimäärä ei lisäänny sillä, että puolen tunnin lisälenkki näyttä kannattavalta, koska se alentaa jonkin määrän rakentamiskustannuksia.

Kysymys on siitä, miten on tehtävissä päivittäisen pendelöinnin mahdollistava ratkaisu Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Muita ratkaisuja ei kannata pohtia, koska muilla ratkaisuilla ei ole tarvetta. Ne muut ratkaisut ovat olemassa jo.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Pientä realismia nyt mukaan. Tallinnaan ei lähdetä Helsingistä pohjoiseen, kun Tallinna on Helsingin eteläpuolella. Tässä on yhden Helsingin alle tulevan tunnelin kanssa itketty, miten ei ratojen kapasiteetti riitä missään. Onko se totta vai ei on toinen tarina. Mutta määrältään Riihimäen pendelöintiä vastaavan palvelun järjestäminen lisää lähtemään Helsingin asemalta pohjoiseen ei mene sinne sekaan noin vain sillä selityksellä, että Leppävaarasta länteen voisi rakentaa 2 raidetta lisää.
> 
> Ja edelleen, tässä ollaan päivittäisen työmatkailun kipurajalla. Päivittäinen matkustaminen on mahdollista, kun yhden suunnan bruttoaika on vähän päälle tunnin. Jos pidempi, niin homma tyrehtyy. Vuorokauden tuntimäärä ei lisäänny sillä, että puolen tunnin lisälenkki näyttä kannattavalta, koska se alentaa jonkin määrän rakentamiskustannuksia.
> 
> Kysymys on siitä, miten on tehtävissä päivittäisen pendelöinnin mahdollistava ratkaisu Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Muita ratkaisuja ei kannata pohtia, koska muilla ratkaisuilla ei ole tarvetta. Ne muut ratkaisut ovat olemassa jo.
> 
> Antero


Minusta oletuksesi siitä, että kahden maan väliseen pendelöintiin ei saisi kulua tasan tuntia, joka ehdottamaani reittiä junalla menisi huippunopeudella 220km/h ja Espoo-Tallinna-osuuden keskinopeudella 100km/h. Nykyään julkisilla moni on tyytyväinen, jos 50 km työmatka sujuu julkisilla tunnissa - joillekin kun tunti ei riitä alkuunkaan edes 20 km matkaan, ja silti moni suostuu julkisia käyttämään. Helikopteritasoista yhteyttä varten kannattaa perustaa viivasuora helikopterilinja ja hinnat sen mukaisiksi, ja katsoa, kuinka suuret jonot helikopteriasemalle syntyykään alle 20 min matka-ajalla. Rahtijunat kun eivät tarvitse luotisuoria yhteyksiä keskustojen välille "maksoi mitä maksoi".

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä keskustelu on nyt jotenkin aivan absurdi. Helsingin keskustasta Tallinnan keskustaan on linnuntietä noin 80 km. Nykynopeuksinen suomalainen juna kulkee tuon matkan ilman pysähdyksiä ja suoralla radalla alle puolessa tunnissa. Jostain syystä täällä yritetään kovasti löytää syitä venyttää tuo matka-aika kaksinkertaiseksi  miksi ihmeessä?

Jos Virossa onkin elintaso tänä päivänä matalampi kuin Suomessa, niin tunnelin valmistuttua niin ei enää välttämättä ole. Toisaalta Viro saattaa saada sinikaulustyöläisten palkat pidettyä kurissa tavalla, jota Suomessa ei voi tehdä, jolloin työvoiman siirtely on kilpailukykyistä jatkossakin. Kaljaralli tasoittunee ajan mittaan  Suomella ei oikein ole varaa muuhunkaan. Kyllä tunnelin käyttäjistä suurin osa tulee olemaan päivittäisiä pendelöijiä. 

Rahdin kannalta 3060 min heitto matka-ajassa ei ole merkitsevää, mutta ei rahdille haittaakaan ole siitä, että yhteys on suora.

Millainen matka-aika muodostuisi esimerkiksi Tampereelta Riikaan, jos lähdetään siitä, että rata Tallinnasta etelään fiksataan kohtuulliseen kuntoon? Kiinnostavinta kai tässä kuitenkin on se, että Suomesta voidaan liikennöidä vaihdottomia junayhteyksiä ainakin Vilnaan asti.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä keskustelu on nyt jotenkin aivan absurdi. Helsingin keskustasta Tallinnan keskustaan on linnuntietä noin 80 km. Nykynopeuksinen suomalainen juna kulkee tuon matkan ilman pysähdyksiä ja suoralla radalla alle puolessa tunnissa. Jostain syystä täällä yritetään kovasti löytää syitä venyttää tuo matka-aika kaksinkertaiseksi  miksi ihmeessä?


Sama. Vaikea taas uskoa lukemaansa. Ihan kaupunkilaisjärjellä voi päätellä, että miljarditunnelia ei kannata rahdin takia louhia, koska täkäläisen teollisuuden bulkkituotteet paperista teräkseen liikkuvat pääosin kumipyörillä sielläkin, missä se olisi mahdollista myös teräspyörillä. Ts. sikäli kun tunneli on kannattava, se on kannattava matkustajaliikenteen vuoksi ja matkustajaliikenteessä on mahdollista suuriin volyymeihin ainoastaan pendelöinnin myötä. Erittäin yksinkertaista, mutta silti ilmeisesti aivan liian monimutkaista.

Täyseristetty rata ei ole niin paljoa halvempaa pinnalla kuin tunnelissa, että Porkkala -vaihtoehdolla säästettäisiin ratkaisevasti  (TJEU: oikorata vs. kehärata), sillä käytännössä pitäisi säästää enemmän prosenteissa rahaa kuin matka-aika prosenteissa kasvaa. Ainoa nähtävissä oleva motiivi Porkkalalle on gryndaaminen. Saadaan lisää merellistä lähiötä, kun potkitaan puolustusvoimat niemeltä ja rakennetaan tusinoittain pistetaloja parin aseman ympärille.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Ratapihan ahtauskeskustelussa kirjoitin J. P. Roosin ideasta Pisararadan korvaajaksi elikä nykyisen Helsingin päärautatieaseman ratapihan alle laajentamisen niin, että sieltä olisi suora kulkuyhteys metroon. Jalostin kirjoituksessa ideaa hieman eteenpäin. Tämän Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelin innoittamana vähän lisää juttua.

Laskin, että Pasilan asemalta on noin 1800 metriä Töölönlahden ja Eläintarhanlahden väliselle sillalle. Mikäli Tallinnaan menevä rata olisi alemmalla ratapihalla ja mahdollisesti hieman nykyistä pintaa alempana, voisi rata mennä Nordenskjöldin tien alta (nykyään siis menee päältä) ja edelleen jatkaa Vauhtitien alla koko ajan laskeutuen alemmaksi. 12,5 promillen pituuskaltevuudella laskua 1800 metrin matkalla olisi reilut 39 metriä. Tuo pituuskaltevuus on suositus muiden kuin pelkästään henkilöliikenteen käytössä olevien ratojen maksimipituuskaltevuudeksi ja tällaisesta radastahan olisi kysymys. Pasila on päärautatieaseman laiturialuetta reilusti ylempänä, vaan en löytänyt eksakteja korkeustietoja, jotta osaisin sanoa miten paljon alle nykyisen ratatason alle päästäisiin. Pisaran suunnitelmissa on hyväksytty valtavan paljon suurempia jyrkkyyksiä (40 promillea). Kohtuullisella 15 promillella saisi vajaa 8 metriä lisää korkeuseroa.

Nykyisen ratapihan alla tuskin on muita rakennelmia kuin alikulkutunneli laiturisisäänkäynteineen, joten sinne varmaan mahtuisi vaikka mitä. Vaan sinne rakentaminen häiritsisi aika tavalla liikennöintiä ja matkustajia, joten helpommalla pääsisi, jos peruskallioon poraisi. Liekö kuinka syvällä rautatieaseman alla kallio? Kuinka alas pitäisi päästä, että voisi alittaa kaiken mitä siellä nyt on? Mikäli asema olisi nykyisen laiturialueen alla, riittäisi raiteille putket (tai jopa vain yksi putki yksin raitein), jotka voisivat laskea suht jyrkästikin, jos seuraava asema olisi vasta Virossa. Virallisissa suunnitelmissa tunnelia on kaavailtu Ruoholahdesta alkavaksi. Siksikö, ettei päärautatieaseman alle mahdu?

Kun Tallinnan junat korvaisivat osan nykyisistä junavuoroista, joiden junat eivätkä enää jäisi tukkeeksi asemalle, vapautuisi kapasiteettia muulle liikenteelle. Pääosin yksiraiteisena radalle varmaankin järjestyisi reitti suoraan lentoasemalle ja sieltä edelleen vaikka Tampereen kautta Ouluun. Mikäli rata rakennettaisiin ns. normaalileveydellä, varmistettaisiin muusta liikenteestä riippumaton kulku.

Suunnitelmissa on merenalainen osuus kaavailtu kolmella tunnelilla toteutettavaksi. Eikö kaksi riittäisi niin, että tunnelit olisivat toistensa pelastautumistunneleita?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sama. Vaikea taas uskoa lukemaansa. Ihan kaupunkilaisjärjellä voi päätellä, että miljarditunnelia ei kannata rahdin takia louhia, koska täkäläisen teollisuuden bulkkituotteet paperista teräkseen liikkuvat pääosin kumipyörillä sielläkin, missä se olisi mahdollista myös teräspyörillä. Ts. sikäli kun tunneli on kannattava, se on kannattava matkustajaliikenteen vuoksi ja matkustajaliikenteessä on mahdollista suuriin volyymeihin ainoastaan pendelöinnin myötä. Erittäin yksinkertaista, mutta silti ilmeisesti aivan liian monimutkaista.


Itse tunnelia ei tavaraliikenne tarvitse, mutta vientiteollisuus säästäisi jos olisi muita kuljjetuskeinoja käytettävissä kuin hidas laivakuljetus. Lisäksi rikkidirektiivi tekee tavaran kuskaamista pitkiä matkoja laivalla yhä kalliimmaksi. Oli todella lyhytnäköistä lopettaa junalauttaliikenne Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä. 

Eli tavaraliikenteelle riittäisi Rail Baltica + junalautta Vuosaari-Tallinna (tai Hanko-Paldiski)
Myös pitkän matkan Eurooppaan suuntaudtuvalle matkustajaliikenteelle olisi hyvä olla olemassa vaihtoehtona juna Tallinna-Varsova, esim öljyn kallistumisen varalta, mutta se ei edellytä tunnelia. 

Itse tunneli vaatisi kyllä suurempia volyymeja ja se olisi päivittäinen pendelöinti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Tallinnan tunnelin nopea toteutuminen (15-20 vuotta) tuskin on rahoituksellisesti juuri lainkaan suomalaisten käsissä. Viro vaatinee hankkeelle todella mittavat EU-tuet ennen kuin näyttää vihreää valoa. Jos ne myönnetään, niin siinä vaiheessa Suomenkin luonnollisesti kannattaa olla mukana. Kovin mielekäänä en näkisi sitä, että Suomi alkaisi isommassa mittakaavassa makselemaan virolaisten osuutta tunnelista. Linjausvaihtoehtojen paremmuutta on melko vaikea arvioida julkisuudessa olevien tietojen ja kustannusarviohintahaarukoiden valossa, tietojen on tarkennuttava huomattavasti. Henkilöliikenteen kannalta Helsingin keskustasta lähtevä linjaus tuntuisi varsin ylivoimaiselta esim. Porkkalaan verrattuna. Rahti, jota siis en pidä lainkaan pikkutekijänä hankkeen kannattavuudelle, kallistaisi ehkä vaakaa puolestaan Porkkalan suuntaan. Toisaalta rahti voidaan hoitaa hiljaisina tunteina, kuten varsin laajasti tehdään jo nykyverkollakin, joten se varmaan luonnistuisi myös Helsingin keskustan kautta.

----------


## j-lu

> Itse tunnelia ei tavaraliikenne tarvitse, mutta vientiteollisuus säästäisi jos olisi muita kuljjetuskeinoja käytettävissä kuin hidas laivakuljetus. Lisäksi rikkidirektiivi tekee tavaran kuskaamista pitkiä matkoja laivalla yhä kalliimmaksi. Oli todella lyhytnäköistä lopettaa junalauttaliikenne Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä.


Sellaista vientiteollisuutta, jolle raiteita pitkin kuljettaminen tarjoaisi kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon, on Suomessa valitettavan vähän. Om myös syytä olettaa, että tunnelin valmistumisen aikoihin sitä on nykyistä vähemmän. Lisäksi esim. paperitehtaista moderneimmat (ne joiden voi olettaa viimeisenä pyörivän) sijaitsevat Tallinan tunnelin kannalta vähän huonosti. Raumalla on satama vieressä, samaten Kemissä ja Kirkniemestä menee raiteet Hankoon. Sama pätee aikalailla muidenkin alojen suuriin tuotantolaitoksiin.

Kappaletavaraa ei käytännössä nykyisinkään rahdata raiteilla, koska VR on ajanut sen toiminnan alas. Ts. bulkkia tuottava teollisuus ja kaivostoiminta ovat ne, jotka jotain kuljetettavaa tulevaisuudessa tuottavat, jos tuottavat. Kumipyörät ovat joustava ja kilpailukykyinen kuljetusmuoto, laiva edullinen, rikkidirektiiviä tai ei. 

Hyvin vaikea nähdä Tallinnan tunnelilla olevan merkittävää vaikutusta rahtiliikenteeseen, koska rautatiet ylipäänsä eivät ole rahtiliikenteessa samanlaisessa asemassa kuin sata vuotta sitten ja Suomessa tapahtuva rakennemurros heikentää raiderahdin kilpailuedellytyksiä edelleen. Vaikka raiteiden rahtiliikenne avautui kilpailulle jokunen vuosi takaperin, hiljaista on ollut. Tähän voi tietysti heittää peruslätinät siitä, kuinka VR tekee kaikkensa ettei kilpailua syntyisikään, romuttamalla kalustoa jne, mutta jos Suomen raiteilla olisi oikeasti hyvä bisnes-case rahtiliikenteessä, kyllä pääoma olisi sen löytynyt ja kalusto järjestynyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sellaista vientiteollisuutta, jolle raiteita pitkin kuljettaminen tarjoaisi kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon, on Suomessa valitettavan vähän. Om myös syytä olettaa, että tunnelin valmistumisen aikoihin sitä on nykyistä vähemmän. Lisäksi esim. paperitehtaista moderneimmat (ne joiden voi olettaa viimeisenä pyörivän) sijaitsevat Tallinan tunnelin kannalta vähän huonosti. Raumalla on satama vieressä, samaten Kemissä ja Kirkniemestä menee raiteet Hankoon. Sama pätee aikalailla muidenkin alojen suuriin tuotantolaitoksiin.
> 
> Kappaletavaraa ei käytännössä nykyisinkään rahdata raiteilla, koska VR on ajanut sen toiminnan alas. Ts. bulkkia tuottava teollisuus ja kaivostoiminta ovat ne, jotka jotain kuljetettavaa tulevaisuudessa tuottavat, jos tuottavat. Kumipyörät ovat joustava ja kilpailukykyinen kuljetusmuoto, laiva edullinen, rikkidirektiiviä tai ei.


Ruotsista kuitenkin kulkee tavarajunia keski-Eurooppaan. 

Suomen vientiteollisuus olisi paljon monipuolisempaa jos aikoinaan rautatieyhteyksistä länteen olisi huolehdittu. Ruotsin ja muun Skandinavian teollisuudella oli etumatka Suomeen nähden koko 1900-luvun aina kylmän sodan päättymiseen asti koska keski-eurooppalaisia kuluttajia kiinnostavimmat tuotteet: ruotsalaiset kodinkoneet ja autot ja tanskalainen kalja  saatiin suorilla junakuljetuksilla asiakkaan varastoon. Paluukuljetuksina tuotiin ja tuodaan vieläkin banaaneja ja muita etelän hedelmiä. Skandinaviassa valtiolliset rautatiet eivät ole ainoita toimijoita tavaraliikenteessä, ja meilläkin muilla olisi mahdollisuus toimia, mutta eivät jostain syystä toimi. 

Laivojen rikkidirektiivi tulee joka tapauksessa , Venäjän kauppaan voi tulla yllättäviä  katkoksia ulkopoliittisista syistä, ja selllaisessa tilantessa Rail-Baltican mahdollistamat yhteydet sekä suorille junille, konteille että rekkaperävaunuille , voisi avata uusia markkinoita  vientiteollisuudelle. Se on Suomelle elinkeinopoliittinen valinta, halutaanko että teollisuustuotanto jatkaa pelkkien  metsä- ja metalliteollisuuden puolivalmisteiden tuottamista vai kehitetäänkö jotain muuta, arviokkaampaa suoraan kuluttajille vietävää kamaa, nyt kun Nokiaa ei enää ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ruotsista kuitenkin kulkee tavarajunia keski-Eurooppaan. 
> 
> Suomen vientiteollisuus olisi paljon monipuolisempaa jos aikoinaan rautatieyhteyksistä länteen olisi huolehdittu. Ruotsin ja muun Skandinavian teollisuudella oli etumatka Suomeen nähden koko 1900-luvun aina kylmän sodan päättymiseen asti koska keski-eurooppalaisia kuluttajia kiinnostavimmat tuotteet: ruotsalaiset kodinkoneet ja autot ja tanskalainen kalja  saatiin suorilla junakuljetuksilla asiakkaan varastoon. Paluukuljetuksina tuotiin ja tuodaan vieläkin banaaneja ja muita etelän hedelmiä. Skandinaviassa valtiolliset rautatiet eivät ole ainoita toimijoita tavaraliikenteessä, ja meilläkin muilla olisi mahdollisuus toimia, mutta eivät jostain syystä toimi.


Aikana ennen konttien keksimistä ja nykyaikaisen logistiikan kehittymistä junavaunu oli hyvä keino toimittaa tavara asiakkaalle nopeasti ilman, että se tuhoitui kuljetuksissa ja käsittelyssä tai tavaraa varastettiin matkalla.

Nykyään junavaunuilla ei Suomesta suurimpaan osaan Eurooppaa tavaraa rahdattaessa ole paljon mitään etua kontti- tai perävaunukuljetuksiin nähden. Ei välttämättä edes nopeusetua. Jos kontti tai perävaunu lähtee Kuopiosta, se on Munchenissä asiakkaan varastossa noin 72 tunnissa jo nykyäänkin jos on tarpeen eikä hintatasokaan ole korkea.

Rautatieliikenne on nykyään hyvin kilpailukykyinen rahdissa silloin kun kuljetetaan kokonaisia raskaita junia (esimerkiksi malmit) tai sitten satoja kontteja päivässä pitkiä matkoja satamista sisämaan rahtiterminaaleihin, vaikka New Orleansista Denveriin ja päinvastoin, mielellään vielä kaksikerroksisina ja kilometrejä pitkinä kuljetuksina.

Tässä video 5,5 kilometriä pitkästä kaksikerrosjunasta, joka antaa kuvaa millä konseptilla USA:ssa rautateillä kulkee kappaletavararahtia satamista tai rannikoilta sisämaahan tai päinvastoin. Viisi veturia, 292 vaunua, 584 konttia ja paino noin 15500 tonnia, yhdessä junassa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqHvja7fU00

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aikana ennen konttien keksimistä ja nykyaikaisen logistiikan kehittymistä junavaunu oli hyvä keino toimittaa tavara asiakkaalle nopeasti ilman, että se tuhoitui kuljetuksissa ja käsittelyssä tai tavaraa varastettiin matkalla.
> 
> Nykyään junavaunuilla ei Suomesta suurimpaan osaan Eurooppaa tavaraa rahdattaessa ole paljon mitään etua kontti- tai perävaunukuljetuksiin nähden. Ei välttämättä edes nopeusetua. Jos kontti tai perävaunu lähtee Kuopiosta, se on Munchenissä asiakkaan varastossa noin 72 tunnissa jo nykyäänkin jos on tarpeen eikä hintatasokaan ole korkea.
> 
> Rautatieliikenne on nykyään hyvin kilpailukykyinen rahdissa silloin kun kuljetetaan kokonaisia raskaita junia (esimerkiksi malmit) tai sitten vaikka tuhat konttia päivässä pitkiä matkoja satamista sisämaahan, vaikka New Orleansista Denveriin ja päinvastoin, mielellään vielä kaksikerroksisina ja kilometrejä pitkinä kuljetuksina.


Siis tarkoitat että rautatietavaraliikenne on muinaisjäänne. Mutta noita konttejakaan ei saa junaksi asti jos ei niitä kerätä eri suunnilta. Iso täyteen kuormattu 40 jalan kontti rekan päällä ylittää sallitut paino ja ulkomittarajat, mutta junanvaunun päälle se mahtuu. 

Suomen erityisongelma on että se on logistisesti saari ja vientituotteet ovat erilaisia tuontituotteisiin nähden joka aiheuttaa tyhjäkäyntiä kun sama kuljetusalustaa on kuormattuna vain toiseen suuntaan. Paperia ei kujeteta konteissa, vaan kontessa tulee lähinnä tuontitavaraa.  Konttien kuljettaminen tyhjinä Suomesta pois on kallista hommaa. Jos Suomen vientikauppa saataisiin enemmän kulutustavarapohjaiseksi kuten se on esim Ruotsissa, ja olisi nopea reitti kuten Rail Baltica kuljettaa tavara keski-Euroopaan niin ei syntyisi niin paljon tyhjänä ajoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Siis tarkoitat että rautatietavaraliikenne on muinaisjäänne. Mutta noita konttejakaan ei saa junaksi asti jos ei niitä kerätä eri suunnilta. Iso täyteen kuormattu 40 jalan kontti rekan päällä ylittää sallitut paino ja ulkomittarajat, mutta junanvaunun päälle se mahtuu.


Kyllä minusta rautatietavaraliikenne yksittäisissä vaunuissa, jotka lähtevät monesta paikasta on muinaisjäänne. Konttien kuljetus junissa taas on tehokasta, silloin kun pitää kuljettaa valtavia määriä tavaraa varsin pitkiä matkoja.

40 jalan kontti mahtuu käsittääkseni puoliperävaunuun. Suomessa kuitenkin melkein joka paikasta on niin lyhyt matka satamaan ja kuljetettavat volyymit ovat niin pieniä, ettei kontteja kannata juniin kerätä, lisäksi sähköistys estää tehokkaat kaksikerroskuljetukset ja vaikeuttaa junien purkua ja lastaamista.




> Suomen erityisongelma on että se on logistisesti saari ja vientituotteet ovat erilaisia tuontituotteisiin nähden joka aiheuttaa tyhjäkäyntiä kun sama kuljetusalustaa on kuormattuna vain toiseen suuntaan. Paperia ei kujeteta konteissa, vaan kontessa tulee lähinnä tuontitavaraa.  Konttien kuljettaminen tyhjinä Suomesta pois on kallista hommaa.


Osa paperista kyllä kulkee konteissa, mutta suurin osa ei. Tyhjien konttien ongelma on muuten alueellisesti myös USA:ssa, erityisesti lännessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 40 jalan kontti mahtuu käsittääkseni puoliperävaunuun. Suomessa kuitenkin melkein joka paikasta on niin lyhyt matka satamaan ja kuljetettavat volyymit ovat niin pieniä, ettei kontteja kannata juniin kerätä, lisäksi sähköistys estää tehokkaat kaksikerroskuljetukset.


Puoliperävaunuja on Suomessa niin vähän ja täysperävaunuun ne ei mahdu. 

Mun idea olisi että junalla esim Vuosaareen tullut kontti nostettaisiin tai työnnettäisiinpyörillä  Tallinan laivaan ja Tallinnassa taas keski-Eurooppaan menevään junaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Skandinaviassa valtiolliset rautatiet eivät ole ainoita toimijoita tavaraliikenteessä, ja meilläkin muilla olisi mahdollisuus toimia, mutta eivät jostain syystä toimi.


Meillä ei ole VR:n lisäksi raiteilla muita toimijoita, koska VR-pitää kiinni siitä bisneksestä, joka raiteilla on kannattavaa ja jota Petteri esimerkillään alleviivasi: kun rahtia löytyy yhdestä paikasta junallisen verran. Tällaisia määriä tavaraa ei tuota muu kuin bulkkiteollisuus, kaivos tai satama. 

Jotain kuvaa Suomen markkinoista saa siitä, että VR Cargo kuljettaa rahtia käsittääkseni vuodessa suuruusluokkaa kymmeniä miljoonia tonneja ja iso suomalainen paperitehdas tuottaa vuodessa vajaat miljoona tonnia paperia. Siltikin paperia kuljetetaan paljon kumipyörillä. Sellaisia yksiköitä, joille raiderahti tarjoaa kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon, ei yksinkertaisesti Suomen kokoiseen maahan hirveän montaa mahdu. 




> Se on Suomelle elinkeinopoliittinen valinta, halutaanko että teollisuustuotanto jatkaa pelkkien  metsä- ja metalliteollisuuden puolivalmisteiden tuottamista vai kehitetäänkö jotain muuta, arviokkaampaa suoraan kuluttajille vietävää kamaa, nyt kun Nokiaa ei enää ole.


Ei ole mikään elinkeinopoliittinen valinta, vaan markkinat sen päättävät. Rajat on auki ja vaikka meno Arkadianmäellä edelleen Neuvosto-Suomelta vaikuttaakin, niin poliittisilla päätöksillä ei suuremmin tämän maan elinkeinotoimintaa ohjailla, ei toivottavasti edes yritetä. Siksi toisekseen teollisuuden jalostusasteen kasvattaminen ei todellakaan edesauta rahdin siirtymistä raiteille, päinvastoin.

----------


## Kani

Viisaammat varmaan voivat listata tarkemmin, mutta kyllä maailmalla on esimerkkejä, jotka osoittavat, että aktiivisella rautatiepolitiikalla on vaikutusta, jos sitä tehdään. Suomen ja VR:n yhdessä valitsema passivismilinja ei ole mikään ainoa mahdollinen kehityskulku. 

On ihan menestyviä länsimaita, joissa tavaraliikenteessä palvellaan myös pienasiakkaita, samoin ei tarvitse mennä kuin Ruotsiin asti, niin kulkee myös postijunia. Jättimäinen Venäjän rautatiejärjestelmä suostuu toimittamaan pohjoiskarjalaiselle yritykselle silloin tällöin muutaman vaunullisen raaka-ainetta tuhansien kilometrien päästä Niiralaan, mutta siitä eteenpäin ei olisi suomalaista operaattoria huvittanut ajaa loppumatkaa yrityksen raiteelle. Versowood olisi halunnut jatkossakin sahatavaralleen junakyytiä, mutta VR nosti hinnat tahallaan pilviin. Elijärven kuljetuksissa VR ei muka pärjännyt, vaikka rata kulkee perille asti. Joustamaton ja useita työntekijöitä pieniinkin vaihtotöihin vaativa toimintarakenne on karsinut puutavaraterminaaleja. Parhaillaan on ollut mediassakin tapaus Kouvola, jossa puolestaan vientiyrityksen vaihtotöitä viivytellään päiväkausia.

Näiden ja lukuisien muiden esimerkkien jälkeen ei voi sanoa, että tavarajunaliikenteen kuihtuminen pelkän kokojunabulkin kuljettajaksi olisi pelkkä luonnonlaki, jolle ei voi mitään.

----------


## petteri

> Viisaammat varmaan voivat listata tarkemmin, mutta kyllä maailmalla on esimerkkejä, jotka osoittavat, että aktiivisella rautatiepolitiikalla on vaikutusta, jos sitä tehdään. Suomen ja VR:n yhdessä valitsema passivismilinja ei ole mikään ainoa mahdollinen kehityskulku.


USA on rautateiden rahtiliikenteen luvattu maa, rautateiden osuus on 43 % maan sisäisestä rahtiliikenteestä eli korkein rikkaista teollisuusmaista. Toki pitkät etäisyydet satamiin suosivat siellä rautateitä. Maassa on kaksi isoa rautatieliikenteen lajia, kokojunaliikenne, jossa kuljetetaan vaikka malmeja, terästä, hiiltä tai öljyä. Toinen liikenteen tukijalka on runkoliikenne erilaisten valtavien konttiterminaalien sekä satamien välillä. Osa konttitoimituksista loppuasiakkaille hoidetaan sivuraiteilla, jossa kontti puretaan vaunusta ja osa lastataan terminaaleissa viimeisten mailien ajaksi kuorma-autoihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:20 ----------

Tuohon USA:n tilanteeseen vielä tarkennuksena, kyllähän toki USA:ssa rautateitse kuljetetaan myös melkein ihan mitä vaan. Eläviä nautoja, kemikaaleja, viljaa, kaikkea mahdollista.  Eli kyllä sitä voi tilata sivuraiteelleen millaisen junan tai vaunun haluaa. Palvelut on kuitenkin hinnoiteltu hyvin markkinalähtöisesti eli osa palveluista maksaa moninkertaisen määrän halvimpaan vaihtoehtoon verrattuna. Jos tilaat vaunuja sivuraiteelle, jokainen tunti jonka ne ovat siellä maksaa, mikään ei ole ilmaista. Tietysti vaunujen tuonti ja vienti maksaa erikseen, joten jos tavarat saa kontteihin ja kontit nopeasti vaunuista pihalle, tulee säästöjä.

Myös jos jenkkiraiteilla on ruuhkaa, joka ei ole mitenkään harvinaista, nopeat ja hitaat toimitukset ovat varsin erihintaisia. Tänä kevättalvena on jopa valiteltu, että hiilivoimaloille toimitetaan hiiltä niin viime tipassa, että voimalat ovat jopa uhanneet pysähtyä. Taloudellisuusajattelua tuokin, koko kesä ja syksyhän on toki aikaa täyttää hiilikasoja, sitä mukaa kun raiteille mahtuu junia.

Isona erona Suomeen ja muuhunkin Eurooppaan on, että koko USA:n sisämaan logistiikkaketju perustuu ensijaisesti rautateihin ja kuljetettavat volyymit ovat hyvin suuria ja kilpailu on osin kovaa. Oli kyse melkein tavarasta kuin tavarasta.

----------


## SD202

> Puoliperävaunuja on Suomessa niin vähän ja täysperävaunuun ne ei mahdu. 
> 
> Mun idea olisi että junalla esim Vuosaareen tullut kontti nostettaisiin tai työnnettäisiinpyörillä  Tallinan laivaan ja Tallinnassa taas keski-Eurooppaan menevään junaan. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tuota noin...eikös merikontteja varten ole olemassa ihan "ruotoja" eli käytännöllisesti katsoen pelkästä alustasta koostuvia puoliperävaunuja, jotka on suunniteltu nimenomaan merikontin kuljetukseen? 40:n jalan merikontti on pituudeltaan 12 m, joten kyllähän se mahtuu ainakin pituuden puolesta puoliperävaunun suurimman sallitun mitan (13,6 m) sisälle.

----------


## tlajunen

Ja lisäksi Suomessa sallitaan kuorma-auton vetämät puoliperävaunut dollyn avulla. Niitä ne taitavat suurin osa "rekoista" ollakin.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuohon USA:n tilanteeseen vielä tarkennuksena, kyllähän toki USA:ssa rautateitse kuljetetaan myös melkein ihan mitä vaan. Eläviä nautoja, kemikaaleja, viljaa, kaikkea mahdollista.  Eli kyllä sitä voi tilata sivuraiteelleen millaisen junan tai vaunun haluaa.


Yhdysvalloissa rautatiet ovat niin erilaisessa käytössä kuin Euroopassa ja Suomessa, ettei vertailu ole kovin mielekästä. Euroopassa raiteet ovat pääosin henkilöliikenteelle. Amerikassa raiteilla on kulkenut autoilun ja lentämisen läpimurron jälkeen pääosin rahti. Tosin rahtiliikennekin meinaltiin säädellä hengiltä, kunnes 1900-luvun alun antitrustihengestä alkanut säätely purettiin lähes kokonaan 1980-luvun taitteessa. Tämän seurauksena raiderahti sai kilpailukykynsä takaisin ja nousi uuteen kukoistukseen. Parikilometriset junat kulkevat hissukseen pääosin ilman kulunvalvontaa ja tarkkaa aikataulua.

Omasta mielestäni merkittävin syy Yhdysvaltojen toimivalle rautateiden rahtiliikenteelle on kuitenkin se, että Yhdysvallat on ollut rautateiden esihistoriasta saakka markkinatalous ja liittovaltio. Euroopassa rautatiet puuhasteltiin pitkälti kansallisvaltiotasolla ja suunnitelmatalous vaivaa montaa yhteiskuntaa edelleen. Näistä esimerkkeinä, että Amerikan mantereen halkoi ennen 1900-luvun vaihdetta useampi rautatie, valmista oli käytännössä ennen ensimmäistä maailmansotaa, eurooppalaisen raideverkoston voi sanoa valmistuneen vasta muutamana vuosikymmenenä toisen maailman sodan jälkeen. Ja siinä kun markkinatalous on johtanut Yhdysvalloissa rautatierahdille edulliseen suuruuden ekonomiaan varhaisessa vaiheessa, niin esimerkiksi Suomessa yhteiskunta ylläpitää edelleen pariakymmentä rahtisatamaa, vaikka alta puolella tusinalla pärjäisiin. 

Tiivistettynä: siinä kun Euroopassa valtiot kehittivät rautateitä, Yhdysvalloissa rautatiet kehitti valtiota.

----------


## heinilg

> Tässä video 5,5 kilometriä pitkästä kaksikerrosjunasta, joka antaa kuvaa millä konseptilla USA:ssa rautateillä kulkee kappaletavararahtia satamista tai rannikoilta sisämaahan tai päinvastoin. Viisi veturia, 292 vaunua, 584 konttia ja paino noin 15500 tonnia, yhdessä junassa.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqHvja7fU00


Tuokin junan pää tuli vastaan kun jaksoit orottaa. Kaikki loppuu aikanaan, mutta akkojen nalkutus ei milloinkaan.

----------


## sebastin

Tuonne edelliseen, niin kyllä Suomen ja Viron väliselle rautatielle tulisi tulli- ja rajavartiotoiminta kummallekin puolelle lahtea. Aivan kuten Juutinraumallakin Tanskan ja Ruotsin välillä. Ruotsin puolella ovat vielä paljon enemmän tarkkoja syynäämään kuin Tanskan päässä. Juutinrauman tunneli-silta ei työllistänyt vain rakennusaikana, vaan silta-tunneli työllistää satoja ihmisiä, jotka tekevät kolmivuorotyötä rakennuksissaan sekä Tanskan että Ruotsin puolella.


Helsingin keskusta on niin reikäinen, ettei sinne reilun 100 metrin syvyyteen voi rakentaa megalomaanista rautatieasemaa ja ratapihaa. Kummallista kun kaupunkiliikenteessä tunnelia ei saisi rakentaa edes ratikoille, mutta Tallinna-Helsinki tunnelin yhteydessä kaikki tunnelivastargumentit unohdetaan.

Puhekielessä Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelista puhutaan Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelina, mutta se on paljon monimuotoisempi kuin kaupunkien välinen yhteys.

Se on
- Baltian ja itäisen Pohjois-Euroopan yhdistäminen Keski-Eurooppaan rautateitse
- Henkilöliikenteen rautatieväylä lento-ja laivaliikenteen rinnalle
- Tavaraliikenteen rautatieväylä lento-ja laivaliikenteen rinnalle
- 
-
-
- Kahden kaupungin pendelöinti


Norja ja Ruotsi muuten haluavat Suomen rakentavan jäämeren radan (johon Suomenlahden rautietunneli on myös kytköksissä). Miksi Norja ja Ruotsi niin haluavat? Koska Suomen Lapissa se on halvinta rakentaa alavamman maan sekä loivemman nousun takia. Halpaa se ei ole Suomen Lapissakaan, Rovaniemeltä jäämeren rannalle noin 4 miljardia euroa. Mutta monin verroin halvempaa kuin Norjan/Ruotsin Lapin kautta.

Jäämeren radalla olisi aivan ennen näkemätön piristysruiske Lapin ja Itä-Suomen taloudelle, puhumattakaan muusta Suomesta.

Suomenlahden rautieyhteys rakennettanee Porkkalan kautta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lähteitä kiitos, arvoisa nimimerkki Sebastin.

----------


## j-lu

> Helsingin keskusta on niin reikäinen, ettei sinne reilun 100 metrin syvyyteen voi rakentaa megalomaanista rautatieasemaa ja ratapihaa.


Miksi 100 metrin syvyyteen pitäisi rakentaa megalomaaninen rautatieasema ja ratapiha? Kyllä mun nähdäkseni riittää hyvin pitkälti yksi laituri ja kaksi raidetta. Ja jos ei riitä, niin kerrotaan kahdella. Pointti on joka tapauksessa se, ettei sinne maanalaiselle asemalle ole tarkoitus ajaa muita junia kuin ne, jotka jatkavat jompaan kumpaan suuntaan. Se ei korvaa nykyistä asemaa.

----------


## sebastin

> Lähteitä kiitos, arvoisa nimimerkki Sebastin.


Tässä on pari vuotta sitten valmistunut raportti:
http://www.arcticcorridor.fi/assets/...ALMISvedos.pdf

Ja tässä Taloussanomien uutinen tiivistää oleellisen:
http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...a/201313285/12

Ja vielä YLE Lapin abstrahointia:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/junalla_jaamer...kaisin/2695878

----------


## kiitokurre

Edellytyksiä rakentaa tunneli Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille aletaan selvittää.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...46036_uu.shtml

----------


## tlajunen

Osaako joku kertoa, miten tämä esitutkimus poikkeaa aiemmista esitutkimuksista?

----------


## sebastin

Niin se olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista. No ehkä ne porausmittaukset tuovat jotain uutta tulosta aiemman 2.5 miljardin + geologeilta "kyllä se on mahdollista toteuttaa" - ajetaan takaa sitten mitä vaan. Ainakin se on esillä.

----------


## markku.e

Uutisten mukaan alkamassa uusi selvitys Helsinkin ja Tallinnan välisestä tunneliyhteydestä.  Arvaan, joskaan en tiedä varmasti, että lähdetäänkö uudessakin selvityksessä yhdestä ainoasta vaihtoehdosta, eli rautatietunnelista.  Baltirail-yhdistys on ajanut juuri rautatietunnelia kuin käärmettä pyssyyn, ja hyvinhän on siinä lobbaamisessa onnistunutkin, koskapa saanut päättäjät ja median edustajatkin puhumaan lähes pelkästään rautatietunnelin puolesta.  Tämä ilmenee mm. niin, että jos etsii netistä tunneliyhteyttä kuvaavia artikkeleitä, niin löytyy vain rautatietunnelia koskevia.

Veronmaksajan ja kuluttajan/matkustajan kannalta juuri rautatietunneli olisi kaikista järjettömin vaihtoehto.  Asiaa pitää tietty vähän perustella, joten yritän seuraavaksi tehdä jonkinlaista vertailua eri vaihtoehtojen välillä.

1997 suunnitelmassa tehdyt  linjaukset ovat:  Pasila-Ruoholahti-Maardu-Tallinna, pituus 105 km (josta 83 km tunnelissa).  Toinen linjaus on:  Pasila-Masala-Porkka-Maardu-Tallinna, pituus 120 km (josta 67 km tunnelissa).  Sitten haarukoimme rautatietunnelin hintaa.  Kanaalitunneli maksoi 10 mrd., wikipedia puhuu Hel-Tall nykykustannuksesta 1,3-2,1  mrd., ja eräs asiantuntija artikkelissaan 7 mrd..  Olisiko hinta eo:sta päätellen luokkaa 5 mrd.  Hinta voisi olla näin pieni syystä että kanaalitunneliston kapasiteetti  on paljon korkeampi, kuin mitä meillä tarvittaisiin.  Riittäisikö siis yksi ajotunneli (2 raidetta) + huoltotunneli.  Mainittakoon vielä muut vaadittavat erittäin mittavat ratatyöt, etenkin Suomen puolella.

Entä sitten maantietunneli.  Linjaus olisi tietenkin Porkkalanniemi  Viimsi.  Lyhin välimatka on 36 km, mutta olettakaamme käytännön matkaksi 45-50 km.  Sitten pitäisi arvioida hintaa.  Paras vertailukohta lienee Laerdalin tunneli  Norjassa.  1995-2000 rakennetun 24,5 km:n tunnelin hinnaksi 2 lähdettä kertoo 140 milj..  Hämmästyttävän vähän, eikö vain.  Pituuden vuoksi panemme kertoimeksi reilut 2, ja rahanarvon muutosten vuoksi kerroin 2.  Näin pääsemme hintaan 800 milj..  Valmis tiestö on olemassa, mutta sen parantamiseen + tunnelin sisäänajo infraan arvioimme 200 milj..  Näin siis lopulliseksi hinnaksi saamme pyöreät 1 mrd..

Tilanpuutteen vuoksi, lyhyt loppuyhteenveto.  Vr:n tavoitteena on maksattaa korkeat kustannukset veronmaksajalla, mutta kuoria kermat ei yksistään tunneliyhteydestä, vaan korkeilla lipunhinnoilla maakuntien kaupungeista.  Mikä olisi automatkustajan / raskaankaluston hinta ja matka-aika, kaikkine junaan lastaamisineen,junanvaihtoineen ja purkamisineen.  Tyhmempikin tajuaa, että ei kilpailukykyinen autotunneliin verrattuna.   Maantietunneliin ajettaessa perittäisiin kohtuullinen tunnelimaksu, joka on suoraa tuloa valtiolle ja ylläpitokustannusten kattamiseen.  Lisäksi, miten Viro osallistuisi junatunnelin kustannukseen.  Väkilukuun suhteutettu kustannus (5 mrd:sta), olisi 1,2 mrd..  Viron valtion budjetti n. 4 mrd.  Mahdotonta, eikö totta.

Toivoisin, että nyt lähdettäisiin perustamaan Hel-Tall maantietunneliyhdistystä, ja johtoon pitäisi saada nimekkäitä poliitikkoja / muita päättäjiä.  Itse voisin muutoin toimia puuhamiehenä.  Kirjoitelkaan kiinnostuksestanne kaikki ne jotka mukaan haluavat, e-mail:  markku.elonen(at)kymp.net

----------


## 339-DF

Onkohan noin pitkiä merenalaisia autotunneleita olemassa? Veikkaan, että riskit ovat liian suuret, jos sinne päästetään mattimeikäläiset ajelemaan ja kolaroimaan.

----------


## markku.e

Netissä on pitkä artikkeli siitä Laerdalin tunnelista.  Siinä on laajasti kerrottu mm. tunnelin mittavista turvajärjestelyistä.  En siis ala sitä artikkelia kopioimaan tähän koska löydät sen itsekin netistä.
Turvajärjestelyillä ei liene suurtakaan eroa, jos tunneli on 25 km, tai 50 km.

----------


## Kani

> Onkohan noin pitkiä merenalaisia autotunneleita olemassa? Veikkaan, että riskit ovat liian suuret, jos sinne päästetään mattimeikäläiset ajelemaan ja kolaroimaan.


Ainakin meidän maassamme on jo olemassa referenssi siitä, miten turvallisuus ei ole tunnelihankkeessa mikään ongelma: hanke kaupataan päättäjille ilman turvallisuuskustannuksia, ja lisätään ne laskuun sitten, kun rakennuspäätös on tehty.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Paras vertailukohta lienee Laerdalin tunneli  Norjassa.  1995-2000 rakennetun 24,5 km:n tunnelin hinnaksi 2 lähdettä kertoo 140 milj..  Hämmästyttävän vähän, eikö vain.


Se on nimenomaan hämmästyttävän vähän. Oletko ottanut selvää, paljonko olisi maksanut rakentaa rautatietunneli samalle välille? Veikkaan, että sekin olisi maksanut hämmästyttävän vähän.




> Vr:n tavoitteena on maksattaa korkeat kustannukset


Mitä kustannuksia Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisestä rautatietunnelista VR:lle tulisi?




> Netissä on pitkä artikkeli siitä Laerdalin tunnelista.  Siinä on laajasti kerrottu mm. tunnelin mittavista turvajärjestelyistä.  En siis ala sitä artikkelia kopioimaan tähän koska löydät sen itsekin netistä.
> Turvajärjestelyillä ei liene suurtakaan eroa, jos tunneli on 25 km, tai 50 km.


Lærdalin tunneli näyttäisi olevan yksiputkinen. Se heikentää turvallisuutta, ja meren alle joutuisi ehkä rakentamaan pelastautumistunnelin viereen joka tapauksessa - miksei siis saman tien oma tunneli eri suuntien liikenteelle?

Noin ylipäätään, jää ihmetyttämään: Millä logiikalla tunnelista tulee halvempi, jos siellä ajetaan autolla eikä junalla?

----------


## markku.e

> Se on nimenomaan hämmästyttävän vähän. Oletko ottanut selvää, paljonko olisi maksanut rakentaa rautatietunneli samalle välille? Veikkaan, että sekin olisi maksanut hämmästyttävän vähän.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitä kustannuksia Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisestä rautatietunnelista VR:lle tulisi?
> 
> 
> 
> Lærdalin tunneli näyttäisi olevan yksiputkinen. Se heikentää turvallisuutta, ja meren alle joutuisi ehkä rakentamaan pelastautumistunnelin viereen joka tapauksessa - miksei siis saman tien oma tunneli eri suuntien liikenteelle?
> ...



Sehän minuakin ihmetyttää, että miksi autotunneli on niin paljon edullisempi.  Silläpä se olisikin veronmaksajan ja matkustajan kannalta järkevin vaihtoehto.  Vaikkakin siitä on tähän mennessä hämmästyttävän vähän puhuttu.
Vallankin jos tulen pääkaupungin ulkopuolelta, niin eipä paljon kiinnosta joutua vr:n hinnoittelun armoille.

Vaikka se onkin "yksiputkinen", niin luit varmaan turvajärjestelyistä, että esim. kääntöpaikkoja henkilöautoille on tunnelissa joka 500 m:n välein, ja raskaalle kalustolle 15 kpl:tta tunnelin mitalla.

Tiedämme, mitä maksoi kanaalitunneli.  Se on tosin 3-putkinen.

Ehkäpä meidän pitäisi antaa Norjalaisten rakentaa hyvä ja turvallinen tunneli.  Heillä on rutkasti kokemusta, ja siellä se homma ilmeisesti osataan.

----------


## hylje

Suurimmat vaikuttajat tunnelien hintaan ovat ensinnäkin tunnelin sisätilavuus ja toisekseen läpäistävän maaperän laatu. 

Norjalainen ruhjeettomaan peruskallioon louhittu pieni putki on todella halpaa lystiä, kun taas savimaahan tai ruhjeeseen kolme putkea on tajuttoman kallista puuhaa.

Se, mihin putkia käytetään ei ole kovin olennaista rakentamisen hintaan. Rautatiet tietenkin kaipaavat loivempia mäkiä jotka voivat pidentää tarvittavaa tunnelia jonkin verran, mutta toisaalta loivuus ja raiteet myös nostavat ajonopeuksia paljon yli autotunneleissa yleisen 60..80km/h tason.

----------


## 339-DF

> En siis ala sitä artikkelia kopioimaan tähän koska löydät sen itsekin netistä.


Voisi olla kohteliasta kuitenkin linkata sinne, jos käytät sitä argumenttina.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sehän minuakin ihmetyttää, että miksi autotunneli on niin paljon edullisempi.  Silläpä se olisikin veronmaksajan ja matkustajan kannalta järkevin vaihtoehto.


Spoiler: Ei se ole niin paljon edullisempi. Kyse on hylkeen mainitsemista muista seikoista. Autotunneli Helsingistä Tallinnaan olisi kaiken järjen mukaan jokseenkin samanhintainen kuin rautatietunneli.




> Vallankin jos tulen pääkaupungin ulkopuolelta, niin eipä paljon kiinnosta joutua vr:n hinnoittelun armoille.


Miten tämä liittyy tunneliin mitenkään?

----------


## markku.e

Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin, että autotunneli pitäisi rakentaa vain Porkkalanniemen kärjestä (ei Helsingistä), Viimsiniemen kärkeen.  Valmis tiestöhän on molemmissa päissä olemassa, joskin sitä voitaisiin tarvittaessa parantaa.  Tunnelin vähimmäismitta käytännössä lienee 40 km:n luokkaa.  Huomattavasti vähemmän siis kuin junatunnelivaihtoehdot.
Muistetaan myös, että Rautatievaihtoehto vaatii mittavia maanpäällisiä ratahankkeita, varsinkin Suomen päässä.  Tiedämme myös sen, mitä maksoi aikanaan Kerava-Lahti oikorata.  Sehän oli satoja miljoonia.  Tarkka summakin löytynee netistä.

Kertokaahan asiantuntevat ihmiset, mikä olisi hinta ja matka-aika Tallinnaan kahdessa eri tapauksessa:
a) Tulen Kouvolasta junamatkustajana
b) Tulen autolla Kouvolasta (ja auto tietty pitäisi saada mukaan Tallinnaan).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:01 ----------




> Voisi olla kohteliasta kuitenkin linkata sinne, jos käytät sitä argumenttina.


Totta puhut.  Olen siis kohtelias, joten tässäpä linkki:  
http://wol.jw.org/fi/wol/d/r16/lp-fi/102002487

----------


## sane

Kanaalitunnelin hintatasoa ei käsittääkseni voi verrata mahdolliseen Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelista, juurikin maaperästä johtuen (Kanaalitunneli suomaata, joka piti jäädyttää tunnelin rakentamista varten?). Kanaalitunneliin verrattuna Helsinki-Tallinna välillä on kuitenkin kaksi merkittävää kaupunkia tunnelin molemmissa päissä, joiden työmarkkinoilla olisi tunnelin avulla mahdollisuuksia sulautua yhteen. Eli duuniin jostain Tallinnan lähiratojen varsilta Pasilaan tai Leppävaaraan.

Autovaihtoehtoon en osaa ottaa kantaa muuta kuin että ilmanvaihto lienee haastava järjestää. Tuostä Lärdalin tunnelista mainitaan englanninkielisessä Wikipediassa, että pakokaasut imetään keskeltä ulos ja raitista ilmaa sisään molemmista päistä. Tämän lisäksi tuolla on jotain ilmanpuhdistuslaitoksia (sähköstaattisia ja hiilisuodattimia). Meren alla tuo lienee "hieman" haastava järjestää, kun todennäköisesti tarvittaisiin joko tekosaaria, tai pakokaasujen poistoa varten dedikoitu tunnelli tuohon rinnalle. Varmasti tehtävissä, mutta uskoisin kyllä siihen olevan syynsä, ettei käsittääkseni erityisen pitkiä merenalaisia tunneleita tieliikenteeseen ole rakennettu minnekään? Suuri määrä rekkaliikennettä lisännee ilmanlaatuun liittyviä haasteita edelleen.

----------


## hmikko

> Tiedämme myös sen, mitä maksoi aikanaan Kerava-Lahti oikorata.  Sehän oli satoja miljoonia.  Tarkka summakin löytynee netistä.


Tällä nyt ei ole tunnelihankkeen kanssa mitään tekemistä, mutta Wikipedian mukaan oikorata maksoi 331 miljoonaa, mihin sisältyy 74 km rataa, josta 63 km kokonaan uudella reitilla, 76 siltaa ja kaksi uutta asemaa. Suurnopeusradaksi tuon voisi sanoa olevan halpaa kuin saippua (4,5 miljoonaa per kilometri).

Porkkalanniemen kärkeen pitäisi tehdä kyllä tiehenkin melkoista päivitystä, jos reitin olisi tarkoitus olla Helsinki-Tallinna -motari.

----------


## markku.e

Kyllähän niitä esimerkkejä löytyy pitkistä merenpohjanalaisista, ja vedenalaisista tunneleista.

Färsaarille suunniteltu, mutta odotta lopullista hyväksyntää.  Pituus 12 km, hinta 81 milj.
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/10...lainen+tunneli

Norjassa rakennustyöt aloitettu 2-putkinen tunneli.  Yhteispituus 20 km, hinta 1 mrd.
http://teilla.blogspot.fi/2013/04/ryfast.html

Merenpohjaan rakennettavat tunneli.  Valmis 2016.  Pituus 7 km, hinta ei tiedossa
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...nnelia/a962354.

Tunneleiden louhinta ja rakennustekniikkahan kehittyy hurjasti kaiken aikaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:03 ----------




> Porkkalanniemen kärkeen pitäisi tehdä kyllä tiehenkin melkoista päivitystä, jos reitin olisi tarkoitus olla Helsinki-Tallinna -motari.


Miksi sen pitäisi olla "motari".  Tällä hetkellä automäärät n. 1 milj h-autoa, ja 250 000 tuhatta raskasta ajoneuvoa vuositasolla.  Toki liikennemäärät ehkä jonkin verran kasvaisivat, mutta ei vielä "motari" mittakaavaan.
Eiköhän ihan tavallinen 2-suuntainen tie riitä, kun nykyäänkin tuo em. määrä rahdataan laivoilla, ja osittain sellaisen "sumpun", kuin Katajanokka kautta.  Se on sivumennen sanoen, ihan hirveä reitti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vr:n tavoitteena on maksattaa korkeat kustannukset veronmaksajalla, mutta kuoria kermat ei yksistään tunneliyhteydestä, vaan korkeilla lipunhinnoilla maakuntien kaupungeista.


Jos Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli maagisesti ilmestyisi huomenna Suomenlahden pohjaan, liikennöinti voisi aivan hyvin olla vapaasti kilpailtua tai kilpailutettua. VR:n yksinoikeussopimus ei sisällä Suomen ja Viron välistä yksinoikeutta.
Lisäksi, oikeastihan tunneli valmistuu aikaisintaan vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun VR:llä ei ole yksinoikeussopimusta enää kotimaan sisäisessäkään liikenteessä. ETCS-kulunvalvontalaitteetkin lienevät tuolloin jo käytössä, jolloin niidenkin osalta kaikki liikennöitsijät ovat samalla viivalla.

----------


## sane

> Kyllähän niitä esimerkkejä löytyy pitkistä merenpohjanalaisista, ja vedenalaisista tunneleista.
> 
> Färsaarille suunniteltu, mutta odotta lopullista hyväksyntää.  Pituus 12 km, hinta 81 milj.
> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/10...lainen+tunneli
> 
> Norjassa rakennustyöt aloitettu 2-putkinen tunneli.  Yhteispituus 20 km, hinta 1 mrd.
> http://teilla.blogspot.fi/2013/04/ryfast.html
> 
> Merenpohjaan rakennettavat tunneli.  Valmis 2016.  Pituus 7 km, hinta ei tiedossa
> ...


Näistä pisin yhtämittainen tunneli 14 km, ja sekin kulkee saaren ali n. puolessavälissä. Ilmanvaihto järjestettäneen siellä?




> Miksi sen pitäisi olla "motari".  Tällä hetkellä automäärät n. 1 milj h-autoa, ja 250 000 tuhatta raskasta ajoneuvoa vuositasolla.  Toki liikennemäärät ehkä jonkin verran kasvaisivat, mutta ei vielä "motari" mittakaavaan.
> Eiköhän ihan tavallinen 2-suuntainen tie riitä, kun nykyäänkin tuo em. määrä rahdataan laivoilla, ja osittain sellaisen "sumpun", kuin Katajanokka kautta.  Se on sivumennen sanoen, ihan hirveä reitti.


Jos liikennemäärät eivät kasvaisi motarin tasolle, olisi matka-aika autolla liian pitkä päivittäistä pendelöintiä varten. Eli ei saataisi ehdotetun tunnelin suurinta hyötyä (Helsinki ja Tallinna kasvaa "yhteen"). Toisaalta jos taas kasvaisivat, olisi se erittäin paljon kalliimpi investointi rataan verrattuna.

----------


## markku.e

> Jos Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli maagisesti ilmestyisi huomenna Suomenlahden pohjaan, liikennöinti voisi aivan hyvin olla vapaasti kilpailtua tai kilpailutettua. VR:n yksinoikeussopimus ei sisällä Suomen ja Viron välistä yksinoikeutta.
> Lisäksi, oikeastihan tunneli valmistuu aikaisintaan vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun VR:llä ei ole yksinoikeussopimusta enää kotimaan sisäisessäkään liikenteessä. ETCS-kulunvalvontalaitteetkin lienevät tuolloin jo käytössä, jolloin niidenkin osalta kaikki liikennöitsijät ovat samalla viivalla.


Mistähän löytyy se kilpailija joka oikeasti uhkaa VR:n monopolia.  Toivotaan, että niin käy, mutta epäilen kovasti.  Tällä hetkellä hinnoittelu on niin härskiä, että esim. yhteydestä Tikkurila-Kouvola VR ottaa saman hinnan kuin välistä Helsinki-Kouvola.  Parhaimmillaan lippu (2.lk) maksaa näillä väleillä yli 39 euroa.

----------


## j-lu

> Mistähän löytyy se kilpailija joka oikeasti uhkaa VR:n monopolia.


Kukaanhan ei kilpaile VR:n kanssa niin kauan kuin sillä on laissa säädetty monopoli matkustajaliikenteeseen Suomessa. Eu:ssa on kuitenkin vahva tahtotila avata matkustajaliikenne kilpailulle ja jos Suomessa ei ehditä ensin, niin Brysselistä löytyy lopulta se uhka, joka tuon monopolin purkaa.

----------


## markku.e

> Näistä pisin yhtämittainen tunneli 14 km, ja sekin kulkee saaren ali n. puolessavälissä. Ilmanvaihto järjestettäneen siellä?.
> 
> Ei liene ongelma tehdä ilmanottoja esim reitillä sijaitseville matalikoille.  Hyödyntää voisi myös Naissaarta / Aegnaa Virossa ja Porkkalan edustan saaristoa.
> 
> 
> Jos liikennemäärät eivät kasvaisi motarin tasolle, olisi matka-aika autolla liian pitkä päivittäistä pendelöintiä varten. Eli ei saataisi ehdotetun tunnelin suurinta hyötyä (Helsinki ja Tallinna kasvaa "yhteen"). Toisaalta jos taas kasvaisivat, olisi se erittäin paljon kalliimpi investointi rataan verrattuna.


Miten niin liian pitkä aika jokapäiväiseen käyntiin, jos nopeusrajoitus tunnelissa esim. 80 km/h, niin eihän matka-aika 40 km:n tunnelin läpi ole kuin 1/2-tuntia.  Sitäpaitsi tuo näkemys on muutoinkin liian Helsinki-keskeinen.  Reilusti yli puolet Tallinnaan / Viroon matkustavista tulee Helsinkin ulkopuolelta, ja olisi näin ollen vain helpotus ajaa Helsinkin ohi suoraan Porkkalaan.
Kuinkahan kauan kestää se että ajat auton junaan, ja siirryt itse matkustajaksi vaunuun, ja toisessa päässä taas sama toisinpäin.  Se ei käy ihan muutamassa minuutissa.  Olisi sama "rumba" edessä kuin laivallakin matkustettaessa.
Jos taasen liikennöintimäärät kasvaisivat, kasvaisivat myös tunneliyhteyden käytöstä saatavat maksut, ja liikennemäärien edelleen kasvaessa voitaisiin rakentaa rinnalle se toinen tunneli, jolloin olisi "motari" yhteys.  Liikennemäärät tuskin kasvaisivat niin rajusti ihan ensimmäisinä vuosina, että heti tarvittaisiin kahta tunnelia.

----------


## aki

> Mistähän löytyy se kilpailija joka oikeasti uhkaa VR:n monopolia.  Toivotaan, että niin käy, mutta epäilen kovasti.


Käsittääkseni ainakin Veolia on kiinnostunut operoimaan myös junaliikenteessä. Varmasti löytyy muitakin kiinnostuneita kunhan vr:n monopoli on purettu.

----------


## markku.e

> Käsittääkseni ainakin Veolia on kiinnostunut operoimaan myös junaliikenteessä. Varmasti löytyy muitakin kiinnostuneita kunhan vr:n monopoli on purettu.


Hyvä jos näin kävisi, että kilpailija tulisi.  Tulee sitten rautatie ja/tai maantietunneli.

Missäköhän muuten lastattaisin ja purettaisin rekat ja autot Helsingin päässä junaan.  Sehän vaatisi suuren terminaalin.  Päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan asemat ovat jo muutoinkin ylikuormitettuja, ja tilaa rakentamiseen ei juuri ole ?.

----------


## j-lu

> Sitäpaitsi tuo näkemys on muutoinkin liian Helsinki-keskeinen.  Reilusti yli puolet Tallinnaan / Viroon matkustavista tulee Helsinkin ulkopuolelta, ja olisi näin ollen vain helpotus ajaa Helsinkin ohi suoraan Porkkalaan.


Sulla on yksi keskeinen asia ymmärtämättä tuossa tunnelihankkeessa. Tunnelia ei kannata rakentaa nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä ja ne matkustajamäärät millä tunneli kannattaa rakentaa, on saatavissa vain ja ainoastaan päivittäisestä työmatkaliikenteestä. Ja kun kyse on työmatkaliikenteestä, tunnelin pitää kulkea keskustasta keskustaan.

----------


## markku.e

> Sulla on yksi keskeinen asia ymmärtämättä tuossa tunnelihankkeessa. Tunnelia ei kannata rakentaa nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä ja ne matkustajamäärät millä tunneli kannattaa rakentaa, on saatavissa vain ja ainoastaan päivittäisestä työmatkaliikenteestä. Ja kun kyse on työmatkaliikenteestä, tunnelin pitää kulkea keskustasta keskustaan.


Niin ja voi olla etten ymmärrä monta muutakaan asiaa, mutta toistan edellisen viestini sanoman:
"Missäköhän muuten lastattaisin ja purettaisin rekat ja autot Helsingin päässä junaan. Sehän vaatisi suuren terminaalin. Päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan asemat ovat jo muutoinkin ylikuormitettuja, ja tilaa rakentamiseen ei juuri ole ?."
Minne siis rakennettaisiin Helsinkissä uusi terminaali ?.
Tunnen virolaisyhteisön sattumoisin erittäin hyvin, ja puhun myös sujuvasti viron kieltä.  Valtaosalla heistä on vähintäänkin kimppakämppä Helsingissä.  Käyvät kotimaassaan siis yleensä vain viikonloppuisin.  Suomalaisia ei töissä Tallinnassa juurikaan käy, ja asuukin vain alle 10000 ihmistä.  Eiköhän 95 % liikenteestä ole ihan muuta, kuin päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä.
Älä kuule ala 56-vuotiasta opettamaan, mitä pitäisi ymmärtää, ja mitä ei.  Näin sanon tässä ja nyt ihan ystävällisessä hengessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Markku.e, laskelmissasi on muutama vakava virhe, jotka johtavat harhaan.

Kuten aiemmin todettiin, tunnelin hinta muodostuu pääasiassa tunnelin tilavuudesta ja sen massan laadusta, johon tunneli tehdään. Kovaan kallioon tekeminen on halvinta, pehmeään maahan kalleinta.

Tunnelin tekeminen yhdelle raiteelle tai yhdelle autokaistalle on suunnilleen sama asia porattavan/louhittavan reiän kannalta. Autotunnelin tekee kalliimmaksi tulipalovaara, jonka aiheuttaa jokaisessa autossa mukana oleva polttoaine, sekä pakokaasut, joille on järjestettävä poisto. Meren alla nämä tarkoittavat lisää luohittavaa verrattuna rautatietunneliin. Siten Suomenlahden alle tunnelia tehtäessä kilometrihinta yhden autokaistan tunnelille on suurempi kuin yhden junaraiteen tunnelille.

Kun lasket matka-aikaa, tulee laskea aika Helsingistä Tallinnaan, ei ainoastaan matka-aikaa tunnelissa. Googlen kartan matka-aika Helsingistä Porkkalanniemen kärkeen on 52 minuuttia ja etäisyyttäkin tulee 49 km. Kirkkonummelle asti ajetaan kumminkin motaria.

Yhden autokaistan ja yhden raiteen kapasiteetti ja suorituskyky eivät ole ollenkaan sama asia. Perusasia tällaisen hankkeen suunnittelussa on lähteä siitä, mihin tarpeeseen tunneli tehdään. Eli minkälaiselle liikenteelle ja mille määrille hanke perustuu. Sitten arvioidaan sitä, miten kysyntä voidaan kattaa esimerkiksi nopeimmalla tavalla tai halvimmalla tunnelilla.

Nykyinen laivaliikenne ei käy perusteeksi tunnelin liikenteen kysynnälle. Sillä on aivan eri asia, kestääkö matka 3 tuntia vai tunnin. Laivaliikenteen nykyinen kysyntä kertoo vain, paljonko 3 tunnin matka-ajalla ja laivamatkan hinnalla kaupunkiemme välillä on kysyntää. Jos matka-aika on tunti, tilanne muuttuu täysin. Esimerkiksi siksi, että silloin Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä voi matkustaa päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä samalla tavalla kuin nyt esim. Riihimäen tai Lahden ja Helsingin välillä.

Osa kysynnän selvittämistä on se, onko henkilöliikenteen kysyntä ihmisiä vai autoja. Jotain osviittaa sille saa siitä, miten kysyntä jakautuu autoilijoihin ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiin nykyisessä Helsinkiin kohdistuvassa päivittäisessä pendelöinnissä. Jonkin käsityksen saa siitäkin, mikä on autojen ja ihmisten suhde nykyisessä laivaliikenteessä.

Yleisesti hankkeesta totean vielä, että sen merkitys pitää ymmärtää oikein. Eniten laivaliikennettä on Tallinnan ja Helsingin välisillä matkoilla, joten on varsin luontevaa, että tunnelinkin tarve ja kuorma tulee kaupunkien välisistä matkoista. Autoilevia kouvolalaisia varten ei kannata tunnelia tehdä. Niille varmaan riittäisi yksikaistainen tunneli. Mutta tuskin määrä riittää perusteeksi yksikaistaisenkaan tunnelin kustannuksille.

Vimeisin kuulemani arvio Tallinnan ja Helsingin välisestä pendelöinnistä oli 100.000. Vain muutama kuukausi sitten joku arveli 60.000. Itse olen sitä ennen kuullut puhuttavan 3035 tuhannesta. Laivaliikenne on nykyään noin 7 miljoonaa vuodessa, josta tulee tasan kaikille vuoden päiville jaettuna 9600 pendelöijää. Työssä kävijät matkustavat nykyään viikottain, joten heidän matkansa luultavasti muuttuisivat päivittäisiksi eli heidän osaltan matkamäärä 5-kertaistuisi.

Jos niitä työssä käyviä on 30.000, siitä tulee 60.000 matkaa päivässä ja 14 miljoonaa vuodessa. Jos samat ihmiset matkustavat nyt kerran viikossa, heidän osuutensa nykyisistä laivamatkustajista on vajaa puolet, 2,8 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Jos nämä ihmiset matkustaisivat päivittäin 3 tunnin aikana, kuten nykyään työmatkailu Helsingin keskustaan tapahtuu, kysyntä on 10.000 matkaa tunnissa. Se on suunnilleen saman verran kuin nyt on metrossa, ja 2-kaistaa moottoritietä ei tähän henkilöautomatkoina riitä.

Kaiken käytettävissä olevan tiedon peruteella autotunneli ei näytä kovin perustellulta hankkeelta. Karkeakin arvio johtaa siihen, että autotunneli on junatunnelia:
KalliimpiKapasiteetiltaan alahaisempiPalvelutasoltaan eli matka-ajan pituudessa heikompi
Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Eiköhän meillä kaikilla ole paljon opittavaa, iästä riippumatta. Ainakin toivottavasti. Pelottavalla asenteella on liikkeellä sellainen ihminen, joka kaiken jo tietää eikä nuoremmiltaan voi mitään oppia.

Kehäradan lentoasemayhteydestä keskustellaan useimmiten lentomatkustajien palvelunäkökulmasta. Oikeasti lentomatkustajat ovat vain pieni osa lentoasemayhteyden käyttäjäkunnasta  massat ovat lentoasemalla ja sen tukitoiminnoissa työskenteleviä. 

Samanlainen harha koskee Tallinnan-tunnelia. Kaljaturisti ja kauneushoitolan asiakas kulkee jatkossakin laivalla  kanaalitunnelikaan ei tappanut laivaliikennettä, vaikka toisin pelättiin. Pendelöijä ei kulje nyt junalla, koska junaa ei ole, vaan asuu viikot työskentelykaupungissaan. Jos juna tulee, pendelöijä ___ (täytä haluamasi vaihtoehto).

Mun käsittääkseni tunnelin merkittävä käyttäjä olisi junarahti, jota ilman sitä tunnelia ei kannata tehdä. Toinen merkittävä käyttäjäkunta ovat sitten nämä säännölliset kulkijat. Marginaalissa ovat ne, jotka tekevät satunnaisia matkoja maakunnista Tallinnaan. Hekin voivat junaa käyttää, mutta heitä varten sitä ei suunnitella.

VR on tässä täysin epäoleellinen  kansainvälistä yhteyttä voi ja saa operoida jo nyt kuka tahansa, vaikkapa ruotsalainen operaattori HaaparantaOulu-paikallisjunaa. HelsinkiTallinna-junaa voi operoida tänäkin päivänä sekä virolainen että suomalainen operaattori, ja suomalaisoperaattorikin voi olla muu kuin VR. Henkilöliikennelupia tosin ei taida kellään muulla vielä olla. Hinnoitteluaspekti sen sijaan on mielenkiintoinen. Väärällä hinnoittelulla voidaan kyllä pilata sekä rahti- että matkustajaliikenne, niin maakunnista kuin Helsingistä, niin työmatkalaisten kuin turistien kohdalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:08 ----------




> Missäköhän muuten lastattaisin ja purettaisin rekat ja autot Helsingin päässä junaan.  Sehän vaatisi suuren terminaalin.  Päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan asemat ovat jo muutoinkin ylikuormitettuja, ja tilaa rakentamiseen ei juuri ole ?.


Todennäköisesti tätä ei ole kukaan vielä miettinyt. Eikä oikeastaan tarvitsekaan. Onhan meillä tilaa koko Suomen verran. Pasilan nykyisen autojuna-aseman kapasiteetti joko riittää henkilöautoille tai sitten ei  jos ei riitä, rakennetaan uusi jonnekin päin pk-seudun radanvartta. Rahdin voi samoin lastata missä vaan, minne junakiskot vie. Rahdin alkupää ei kuitenkaan ole teollisuudeton Helsinki, joten ei rahtia tarvitse Kaivokadulla lastata.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyvä jos näin kävisi, että kilpailija tulisi.  Tulee sitten rautatie ja/tai maantietunneli.
> 
> Missäköhän muuten lastattaisin ja purettaisin rekat ja autot Helsingin päässä junaan.  Sehän vaatisi suuren terminaalin.  Päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan asemat ovat jo muutoinkin ylikuormitettuja, ja tilaa rakentamiseen ei juuri ole ?.


Rekkoja varten ei rautatietunnelia kannata rakentaa. Niillä on aikaa kulkea jollain RORO-lautalla esim Vuosaaresta Muugaan. Rautatietunneli kuljettaisi autoista vain henkilöautoja. Tai toinen vaihtoehto olisi että rekat (käytännössä perävaunut) tulisivat jostain sisämaasta jolloin on aika samantekevää missä ne kuormataan. Valitettavasti VR on lopettanut rekkojen kuljettamisen junassa, sen kun piti olla "tulevaisuuden liikennemuoto".

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Tiedämme myös sen, mitä maksoi aikanaan Kerava-Lahti oikorata.  Sehän oli satoja miljoonia.  Tarkka summakin löytynee netistä.


Noin 5 miljoonaa euroa per kilometri. Entä sitten?




> Kertokaahan asiantuntevat ihmiset, mikä olisi hinta ja matka-aika Tallinnaan kahdessa eri tapauksessa:
> a) Tulen Kouvolasta junamatkustajana
> b) Tulen autolla Kouvolasta (ja auto tietty pitäisi saada mukaan Tallinnaan).


a) Matka-aika noin 2 h, hintahaarukka varaus- ja matkustusajankohdasta riippuen varmaan 1100 .
b) pakkaat auton autolautalle niin kuin nytkin, hinnat jotain muutaman kympin ja satasen välistä varustelutasosta riippuen.

Tämä johtuu tästä:



> Jos Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli maagisesti ilmestyisi huomenna Suomenlahden pohjaan, liikennöinti voisi aivan hyvin olla vapaasti kilpailtua tai kilpailutettua. VR:n yksinoikeussopimus ei sisällä Suomen ja Viron välistä yksinoikeutta.
> Lisäksi, oikeastihan tunneli valmistuu aikaisintaan vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun VR:llä ei ole yksinoikeussopimusta enää kotimaan sisäisessäkään liikenteessä. ETCS-kulunvalvontalaitteetkin lienevät tuolloin jo käytössä, jolloin niidenkin osalta kaikki liikennöitsijät ovat samalla viivalla.


Kansainvälinen EU:n sisäinen junaliikennehän on vapautettu kilpailulle jo vuosia sitten.




> Mistähän löytyy se kilpailija joka oikeasti uhkaa VR:n monopolia.  Toivotaan, että niin käy, mutta epäilen kovasti.  Tällä hetkellä hinnoittelu on niin härskiä, että esim. yhteydestä Tikkurila-Kouvola VR ottaa saman hinnan kuin välistä Helsinki-Kouvola.  Parhaimmillaan lippu (2.lk) maksaa näillä väleillä yli 39 euroa.


No ainakin muutama varustamo tulee mieleen, jotka voisivat ottaa portfolioonsa junaliikenteenkin. Tai sitten eräs skotlantilaislähtöinen, Suomessa ja Baltiassakin operoiva joukkoliikennekonserni. Ehkäpä jopa virolainen rautatieliikennettä harjoittava valtionyhtiö Elron. Tai sitten joku musta hevonen, jota ei vielä osata edes arvata. Tai kaikki nämä.




> Kukaanhan ei kilpaile VR:n kanssa niin kauan kuin sillä on laissa säädetty monopoli matkustajaliikenteeseen Suomessa. Eu:ssa on kuitenkin vahva tahtotila avata matkustajaliikenne kilpailulle ja jos Suomessa ei ehditä ensin, niin Brysselistä löytyy lopulta se uhka, joka tuon monopolin purkaa.


Laissa säädettyä monopolia matkustajaliikenteeseen ei ole kuin Suomen ja Venäjän välisessä yhdysliikenteessä ja toivottavasti Tallinnan tunneli ei toteutuessaan kuulu sen pykälän piiriin. KV-liikenne on tosiaan EU:n sisällä vapaata riistaa ja jäsenmaan sisäinenkin liikenne aukeaa viimeistään ensi vuosikymmenellä  näillä näkymin.




> Hyvä jos näin kävisi, että kilpailija tulisi.  Tulee sitten rautatie ja/tai maantietunneli.
> 
> Missäköhän muuten lastattaisin ja purettaisin rekat ja autot Helsingin päässä junaan.  Sehän vaatisi suuren terminaalin.  Päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan asemat ovat jo muutoinkin ylikuormitettuja, ja tilaa rakentamiseen ei juuri ole ?.


Vuosaaren satamassa, sisämaahan kulkevaan autojunaan.  :Wink:

----------


## markku.e

> Markku.e, laskelmissasi on muutama vakava virhe, jotka johtavat harhaan.
> Kuten aiemmin todettiin, tunnelin hinta muodostuu pääasiassa tunnelin tilavuudesta ja sen massan laadusta, johon tunneli tehdään. Kovaan kallioon tekeminen on halvinta, pehmeään maahan kalleinta.


Vaikka tunnelin louhiminen tulisikin samanhintaiseksi, et ollenkaan huomioi tunnelin ulkopuolisia kalliita ratahankkeita, ja mahdollisia uusia terminaaleja.  Sinä, eikä kukaan muukaan ei edelleenkään kerro, mihin ja millä hinnalla Helsingiin mahdutettaisiin tämä oheisinfra jos puhumme junatunnelista. 




> Autotunnelin tekee kalliimmaksi tulipalovaara, jonka aiheuttaa jokaisessa autossa mukana oleva polttoaine, sekä pakokaasut


Ahaa, lähtökohtasi onkin siis se, että autoja ei kuskatakaan junalla.  Menkööt siis edelleenkin laivalla.  
Niinkö ?.




> matka-aika Helsingistä Porkkalanniemen kärkeen on 52 minuuttia


Jälleen tulee esiin tuo Helsinki keskeisyys.  Oletko huomioinut, että Helsingin ulkopuolelta tulevalle viimeiset 15 km Helsingin päässä vie aikaa 30-45 min., kellonajasta riippuen. 




> Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä voi matkustaa päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä samalla tavalla kuin nyt esim. Riihimäen tai Lahden ja Helsingin välillä


Niin, työmatkaliikennehän on juuri Virolaisten matkaamista Hel-Tall välillä.  Peilaten nykyisiin junalipun hintoihin, olisi menolipun hinta vähintään 25 euroa, eli edestakaisin 50 euroa.   Ei pienipalkkaisella Virolaisella olisi käytännössä varaa jokapäiväiväiseen "pendelöintiin".  Heillä kk-palkka bruttona käytännössä 1500-2200 välillä.  Kyllä se kimppa-asunto edelleenkin olisi järkevin vaihtoehto.




> Autoilevia kouvolalaisia varten ei kannata tunnelia tehdä. Niille varmaan riittäisi yksikaistainen tunneli


Jälleen tuo Helsinki-keskeinen ja ylimielinen asenne.
Oletko kuullut, että Helsingin ulkopuolella on muitakin paljon isompia kaupungeja kuin Kouvola.  Esim. Tampere.  Puhumme siis 2-kaistaisesta tunnelista.  1 Kaista molempiin suuntiin.




> Laivaliikenne on nykyään noin 7 miljoonaa vuodessa, josta tulee tasan kaikille vuoden päiville jaettuna 9600 pendelöijää.


Unohdit ne 1 milj. henkilöautoa ja 250000 raskasta ajoneuvoa.  Vaikka määrät 2-kertaistuisivat, ei se edellyttäisi vieläkään moottoritietason yhteyttä.

Jälkimmäisessä kappaleessa oli paljon lukuja, jotka ovat pelkkiä olettamuksia.  Edelleen kysyn, millä pienipalkkainen Virolainen "pendelöisi" päivittäin.  Tiedän, että Suomen sisäisesti, esim. Lahdesta käy paljon ihmisiä päivittäin Helsingissä, mutta yleensä suhteellisen hyväpalkkaisissa töissä, joten heillä on siihen varaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:58 ----------




> Kaljaturisti ja kauneushoitolan asiakas kulkee jatkossakin laivalla


Asenteellisuutta näyttää löytyvän riittävästi muiltakin.

Minäkin olen se "kaljaturisti", mutta käyn Tallinnassa omalla autolla n. 15 kertaa vuodessa.  Jos tunneli olisi junatunneli, haluaisin auton lastattavaksi junaan.  Kilpailukykyiseen hintaan tietty, jota kovasti epäilen.
Mieluisin vaihtoehto edelleenkin olisi ajaa Helsingin ohi Porkkalaan, ja sieltä "ali".  Muistamme edelleenkin että valtaosa matkustajista  tulee maakunnista.
Varmaankin se Virolainen pendelöijä kulkisi mielummin junalla, mutta ei päivittäin, koska heidän palkkatasollaan siihen ei ole varaa.




> Marginaalissa ovat ne, jotka tekevät satunnaisia matkoja maakunnista Tallinnaan.


Eli juuri päinvastoin.  Maakunnista tulevat "satunnaiset" matkailijat, ovat selkeä enemmistö.  Olen lukuisilla laivareissuilla keskustellut paljon muiden kanssa (Virolaisten / Suomalaisten), joten siitäkin olen saanut selkeän kuvan, että valtaosa heistä on Helsingin ulkopuolelta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:58 ----------

Tänä päivänä bussilasteittain ihmisiä tulee maakunnista satamiin, vain aniharva bussi tulee laivalle matkustajien mukaan.
Olisikin varsin houkuttelevaa, jos voisi ajaa suoraan maantietunnelista Tallinnaan.  Bussiyhtiöitähän on tänä päivänä paljon, ja kilpailu on paikoitellen jopa varsin "veristä".  On selvää että kilpailua riittäisi myös Tallinnan reitillä.
Bussin tunnelimaksuhan voisi olla  esim. 150-200 euroa/alitus.  Yksittäistä matkustajaa kohti se ei tekisi montaa euroa.  Nykyisillä laivareiteillähän raskaan kaluston Suomenlahden ylitys maksaa useita satoja, vähän riippuen auton pituudesta, ja tyypistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:58 ----------

Jossain aikaisemmassa viestissä joku ehdotti, että autot voisi lastata  ja purkaa junasta Vuosaaressa.  Sehän on loistava ehdotus.
Epäilen kuitenkin, että Helsingiläiset "pendelöijät" olisivat kovin innoissaan tästä vaihtoehdosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asenteellisuutta näyttää löytyvän riittävästi muiltakin.


Markku.e, ei minulla ole tämän asian kanssa muuta asenteellisuutta kuin se, että selvitettäisiin asiat ensin ja tehdään asenteisiin perustuvat arvovalinnat vasta sitten. Ei toisinpäin. Työni puolesta tunnen jonkin verran liikennehankkeisiin liittyviä asioita. Esitin niitä viestissäni ja tein niiden perusteella arvion siitä, kumpi vaikuttaa mielekkäämmältä, auto- vai junatunneli.

En tiedä kaikkia asioita, jotka tulee tietää, jotta voi tehdä luotettavan analyysin asiasta. Minun analyysini siis ei ole luotettava, koska siihen sisältyy paljon epävarmuuksia ja osin arvauksia, kun tietoa ei ole. Mutta väitän, että analyysini on luotettavampi kuin omasi. Sillä et ainakaan ole esittänyt sellaista tietoa, joka muuttaisi arviotani.

Kerroit viestissäsi, että tiedät suurimman osan Tallinnan laivojen matkustajista olevan muualta kuin Helsingistä. Perustuuko tämä vain omien matkojesi tuntumaan sen perusteella, keiden ihmisten kanssa olet sattunut juttelemaan? Vai onko sinulla jokin luotettava tutkimus aiheesta? Minä en tätä asiaa tiedä, mutta mielelläni tulen tietoiseksi, jos luotettavaa tietoa on.

Mutta sillä, tiedetäänkö mistä laivamatkustajat tulevat nyt, ei ole tunnelin toteuttamiskelpoisuuden kanssa kovin paljon tekemistä. Sama koskee myös sitä, mitä junaliput Suomessa maksavat nyt. Silläkään ei ole suurta merkitystä, mikä on virolaisten palkkataso nyt. Koska tunnelia ei tehdä tämän päivän tilanteeseen, vaan maailmaan, joka on 1550 vuoden päässä. Silloin voi olla jopa niin, että työmatkapendelöinti on suurempaa Helsingistä Tallinnaan, koska siellä on parempi palkkataso ja kalliimmat asunnot kuin täällä. En väitä, että niin varmasti on, mutta niin voi olla. Ainakin yksinkertaisen ekonomistin ennusteen perusteella, koska talouskasvu on Tallinnassa nopeampaa kuin täällä. Jos se jatkuu, Tallinna menee Helsingin ohi. Joka tapauksessa tiedetään, että liikenneyhteyksien parantuminen tasoittaa aluetalouden eroja, joten varmaa on, että tulevaisuudessa ei olla enää nykytilanteessa.

Yleisellä tasolla vielä muistutan suhteellisuudentajusta. Sanotaan nyt niin, että jokin Tallinnantunneliratkaisu on hintaluokassa 47 miljardia (siis ottamatta kantaa siihen, onko se auto- vai junatunneli). Asenteet ensin -logiikalla suurin osa suomalaisista toteaa oitis, että on niin kallis, ettei kannata koskaan. Samat ihmiset kuitenkn hymistelevät, että kyllä metro Matinkylään, toinen Kivenlahteen, kolmas Östersundomiin, neljäs Helsingin alle junille ja viides Vantaan metsiin Kehäradan nimellä on hyvä juttu ja kannattaa tehdä. Karkeasti nuo jokainen ovat yksi miljardi. Eli summaksi tulee 5 Mrd . Ja joku vielä muistuttaa, että Töölön metrokin olisi hyvä, siis 6 Mrd . Ja kas, ollaan Tallinnan tunnelin luokassa. Eikä Helsingin seudun tunneleiden kustannuksia ole jakamassa toinen kaupunkiseutu ja valtio, ei myöskään EU:n koheesiorahasto tms. ole tarjoamassa usean kymmen prosentin osuutta.

Kummatkohan ovat kuitenkin taloudellisesti parempia? Helsingin metrotunnelit, joista ei tule mitään tuloa, vai Tallinnan tunneli, jonka jokainen käyttäjä maksaa edes jonkinlaisen matkalipun. Helsingin metrotunneleista siis ei tule mitään tuloa siksi, että niissä matkustavat ihmiset maksavat matkalippunsa jo nyt, mutta käyttävät busseja tai ratikoita. Jos tunnelit tehdään, niiden matkustajat vaihtavat bussista tunneliin, lipputulot eivät kasva.

Periaatteessa voi myös arvioida, mikä on kilpailukykyinen Tallinnan tunnelin matkalipun hinta. Vaihtoehtohan puolella laivamatkustajista on viikottain matkustaminen + asunnon vuokra Helsingissä. Lippu virolaisille on tietääkseni nyt halvempi kuin toisipäin, mutta siellä tulevaisuudessa ei enää voi laskea tämän varaan, vaan on ajateltava laivaliikenteen todellisia kustannuksia ja niistä laskettavaa lipunhintaa. Ja yksinkertaisesti noin tunnin tai 100 km:n matkan kuukausilippu tulee halvemmaksi kuin asunnon vuokra ja viikottainen lippu. Voidaan myös arvioida junaliikenteen tai tunneliautoilun kustannuksia. Molemmissa päädytään siihen, että viikkopendelöinti siirtyy päivittäispendelöinniksi. Eli ihan samalla lailla kuin ihmiset asuvat nyt tunnin päässä Helsingistä ja käyvät täällä töissä eivätkä vuokraa asuntoa, näin tulevat tekemään myös tallinnalaiset.

Vielä muutama kommentti vatauksiisi.




> Ahaa, lähtökohtasi onkin siis se, että autoja ei kuskatakaan junalla.  Menkööt siis edelleenkin laivalla. Niinkö ?


Kyllä. Sen perusteella, mikä on työmatkapendelöinnissä autoilun ja junan markkinaosuus, ihmisten siirtäminen on etusijalla autojen siirtämiseen nähden. Ja mitä todennäköisimmin autojen omistajilta ei löydy maksuhalukkuutta. Kanaalin tunneli on eri asia siksi, että se ei palvele kahden rannikon molemmin puolin sijaitsevan kaupungin välistä päivittäistä pendelöintiä.




> Vaikka tunnelin louhiminen tulisikin samanhintaiseksi, et ollenkaan huomioi tunnelin ulkopuolisia kalliita ratahankkeita, ja mahdollisia uusia terminaaleja.


Tallinnan tunneliin on varauduttu Helsingin maanalaisessa yleiskaavassa. Tunnelihan tulee maan alla, joten sillä on Helsingin keskustan asema nykyisen aseman alla. Maanpinnalle rata voisi nousta muistaakseni Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Yhden maanalaisen rautatieaseman kustannus on 3050 M, joten nämä eivät ratkaise Tallinnan tunnelin taloutta.




> Jälleen tulee esiin tuo Helsinki keskeisyys.


Kyllä, koska valtaosa henkilöliikenteestä on Helsingin ja Tallinnan välistä, niin tunneli ja sen liittyminen kummankin kaupungin liikenneverkkoihin on tarkoituksenmukaista tehdä kaupunkien keskustojen kautta. Ranta- ja pääradan junat tulevat nytkin Helsingin keskustaan, ja niiden keskustaan tulemista halutaan vielä lisätä Pisararadalla.




> Unohdit ne 1 milj. henkilöautoa ja 250000 raskasta ajoneuvoa.  Vaikka määrät 2-kertaistuisivat, ei se edellyttäisi vieläkään moottoritietason yhteyttä.


En unohtanut. Laskin, että työmatkapendelöinnistä tulisi alhaisimman julkisuudessa esitetyn henkilömääräarvion mukaan noin 14 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Eli tunnelia ei silloin suunnitella miljoonan auton tai 250.000 rekan mukaan. Rekkojen perävaunuja tosin voi tavarajunissa kuljettaa ongelmitta, mutta en näe mitään kaupallista järkeä siinä, että meren ali rahdattaisiin myös rekkojen nuppeja ja niiden kuljettajia. Laivoihin nähden kun ero on siinä, että junaan kuormattu perävaunu tai kontti voidaan viedä junassa pitkälle Eurooppaan toisin kuin laivoilla, jotka eivät pääse satamaa pidemmälle.




> Jälkimmäisessä kappaleessa oli paljon lukuja, jotka ovat pelkkiä olettamuksia.  Edelleen kysyn, millä pienipalkkainen Virolainen "pendelöisi" päivittäin.  Tiedän, että Suomen sisäisesti, esim. Lahdesta käy paljon ihmisiä päivittäin Helsingissä, mutta yleensä suhteellisen hyväpalkkaisissa töissä, joten heillä on siihen varaa.


Virolaisten maksukyvystä kirjoitin jo edellä. Suomessa taas Lahdesta, Riihimäeltä, Karjaalta, Porvoosta jne. pendelöivät eivät asu kotipaikkakunnillaan siksi, että ovat niin rikkaita että heillä on varaa asua muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla, sillä asuminen muualla on halvempaa kuin täällä. Muualla asutaan siksi, että asuminen on halvempaa tai samalla rahalla kuin täällä saa isomman ja paremman asunnon. Ja jää varaa maksaa pendelöinnistä.




> Eli juuri päinvastoin.  Maakunnista tulevat "satunnaiset" matkailijat, ovat selkeä enemmistö.  Olen lukuisilla laivareissuilla keskustellut paljon muiden kanssa (Virolaisten / Suomalaisten), joten siitäkin olen saanut selkeän kuvan, että valtaosa heistä on Helsingin ulkopuolelta.


Jos näin on nykyään, se ei tarkoita sitä, että niin olisi myös silloin, kun Tallinnasta pääse yhtä nopeasti Helsinkiin kuin esim. Lahdesta. Toiseksi, en näe mitään syytä, mikä tekisi Tallinnan matkat junalla muualta tuleville huonommaksi kuin nyt esim. bussilla ja laivalla. Ne, jotka haluavat laivaristeilylle, valitsevat tietenkin laivan silloinkin, kun on tunneli niille, jotka haluavat vain Tallinnaan.

Antero

----------


## MJG

> Kyllähän niitä esimerkkejä löytyy pitkistä merenpohjanalaisista, ja vedenalaisista tunneleista.
> 
> Färsaarille suunniteltu, mutta odotta lopullista hyväksyntää.  Pituus 12 km, hinta 81 milj.
> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/10...lainen+tunneli
> 
> Norjassa rakennustyöt aloitettu 2-putkinen tunneli.  Yhteispituus 20 km, hinta 1 mrd.
> http://teilla.blogspot.fi/2013/04/ryfast.html
> 
> Merenpohjaan rakennettavat tunneli.  Valmis 2016.  Pituus 7 km, hinta ei tiedossa
> ...


Pitkissä autotunneleissa pulma on ilmanvaihto, ei louhinta. Laerdalissa sijaitsee 8 km:n päässä itäpäästä on yli 2 km pitkä vaakasuora tuuletustunneli läheiseen laaksoon. Toisessa päässä noin 8 km tunnelin suusta on sähköllä käyvä ilmanpuhdistusasema, joka on kallis ja oikutteleva. 25 km:n merenalainen Rogfast-suunnitelma perustuu mutkitteluun saarten alitse ja saarille rakennettaviin pystykuiluihin. 

Kallbådanista on Naissaaren kärkeen 32 km avomerta ilman ensimmäistäkään matalikkoa. Meren syvyys on 60-100 metriä. Satametristen tuuletuskasuunien hintalapuksi tulisi melkoinen, varsinkin kun ne pitäisi rakentaa erittäin vilkkaalle laivaväylälle. Suojaus törmäyksiä ja jääkuormitusta vastaan maksaisi mansikoita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:56 ----------




> Kanaalitunnelin hintatasoa ei käsittääkseni voi verrata mahdolliseen Helsinki-Tallinna tunnelista, juurikin maaperästä johtuen (Kanaalitunneli suomaata, joka piti jäädyttää tunnelin rakentamista varten?). Kanaalitunneliin verrattuna Helsinki-Tallinna välillä on kuitenkin kaksi merkittävää kaupunkia tunnelin molemmissa päissä, joiden työmarkkinoilla olisi tunnelin avulla mahdollisuuksia sulautua yhteen. Eli duuniin jostain Tallinnan lähiratojen varsilta Pasilaan tai Leppävaaraan.


Hieman suhteellisuutta kehiin, kiitos. Kanaalitunneli ei ole Calais'n ja Doverin pikkukaupunkien välistä paikallisliikennettä. 200 km:n päässä tunnelin suista on kaksi Euroopan suurinta kaupunkialuetta ja seudulla on yli 30 miljoonaa asukasta. Nyt debattia käydään tunnelista, jonka päiden lähettyvillä sijaitsee kaksi pienehköä kaupunkia Helsinki ja Tallinna ja jonka piirissä samalla 200 km:n kriteerillä on pari miljoonaa asukasta.

Suomenlahden leveydestä noin neljäsosan verran Viron puolella kallioperä on kalkkikiveä ja muita höttökivilajeja, joihin tunnelia ei voi louhia, vaan joudutaan käyttämään poraustekniikoita ja betonisuojia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hieman suhteellisuutta kehiin, kiitos. Kanaalitunneli ei ole Calais'n ja Doverin pikkukaupunkien välistä paikallisliikennettä. 200 km:n päässä tunnelin suista on kaksi Euroopan suurinta kaupunkialuetta ja seudulla on yli 30 miljoonaa asukasta. Nyt debattia käydään tunnelista, jonka päiden lähettyvillä sijaitsee kaksi pienehköä kaupunkia Helsinki ja Tallinna ja jonka piirissä samalla 200 km:n kriteerillä on pari miljoonaa asukasta.


Suhteellisuutta kyllä tarvitaan, mutta tuossa on esitetty nyt täsmälleen väärää suhteellisuutta. Olennaista tässä keskustelussa nimenomaan _ei_ ole se, kuinka monta asukasta asuu 200 km päässä tunnelien suista, vaan se kuinka moni asuu 20 km:n. Tai paremminkin ajallisesti 15-30 minuutin. Kanaalitunnelin molemmista päistä on tunnin matka noihin metropoleihin, ja noiden kaupunkien keskusasemiltakin pitää edelleen käyttää jopa toinen tunti, että tavoitetaan se 30 miljoonaa asukasta.

Kanaalitunneli todella ei ole paikallisliikennettä. Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli olisi.

----------


## markku.e

> Kerroit viestissäsi, että tiedät suurimman osan Tallinnan laivojen matkustajista olevan muualta kuin Helsingistä. Perustuuko tämä vain omien matkojesi tuntumaan sen perusteella, keiden ihmisten kanssa olet sattunut juttelemaan?


Saahan siitä suurinpiirteisen kuvan siitä, mistä kukin tulee.  Lisäksi tulee muistaa totuus, että Helsinki-Vantaa-Espoo ulkopuolella asuu 4,2 milj. ihmistä, eli n. 80 %:a ihmisistä.  Et taida tietää, millainen "bussiralli" on käynnissä pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta.  Matkanjärjestäjien bussikyydit ovat useimmiten "ilmaisia", koska kilpailu on kovaa.  




> Sama koskee myös sitä, mitä junaliput Suomessa maksavat nyt. Silläkään ei ole suurta merkitystä, mikä on virolaisten palkkataso nyt. Koska tunnelia ei tehdä tämän päivän tilanteeseen, vaan maailmaan, joka on 1550 vuoden päässä. Silloin voi olla jopa niin, että työmatkapendelöinti on suurempaa Helsingistä Tallinnaan, koska siellä on parempi palkkataso ja kalliimmat asunnot kuin täällä


Miten ajattelet, että junaliput tulevaisuudessa olisivat merkittävästi edullisempi.  VR on niin kauan ja rauhassa saanut rakentaa systeemejään, että pystyy käytännössä estämään varteenotettavien kilpailijoiden tulon markkinoille.  Juuri muutama päivä sitten oli uutisissa, että Viro ei saavuta Suomen elintasoa vielä vuosikymmeniin.  Tämä Viron johtavien poliitikkojen lausumana.




> Voidaan myös arvioida junaliikenteen tai tunneliautoilun kustannuksia. Molemmissa päädytään siihen, että viikkopendelöinti siirtyy päivittäispendelöinniksi. Eli ihan samalla lailla kuin ihmiset asuvat nyt tunnin päässä Helsingistä ja käyvät täällä töissä eivätkä vuokraa asuntoa, näin tulevat tekemään myös tallinnalaiset.


En ymmärrä mistä syntyy se ajatus, että "pendelöinnillä" katettaisiin merkittävä osa tunnelikustannuksista.  Vaikka löytyisikin edullinen kk-lippu Hel-Tall välille, niin tunnen paljon Suomessa työskenteleviä Virolaisia, jotka asuvat ihan muualla kuin Tallinnassa.




> todennäköisimmin autojen omistajilta ei löydy maksuhalukkuutta. Kanaalin tunneli on eri asia siksi, että se ei palvele kahden rannikon molemmin puolin sijaitsevan kaupungin välistä päivittäistä pendelöintiä


Miksi ei muka löydy, jos hinta kilpailukykyinen.  Autotunnelivaihtoehdossa olisin kyllä valmis maksamaan esim. 25 euroa / suunta.  Unohdat kätevästi Lontoon ja Pariisin valtavan väestöpohjan, kun vielä tiedämme, että autolla matkustaminen ei ole siellä suuri ongelma.  Jos tehdään tunneli pelkästään Tallinnan ja Helsingin väestöpohjalle, niin mennään kyllä pahasti metsään.  Sanotaanko siis, että käyttäköön muu Suomi, tai muu Viro vaikka laivoja, kunhan muutama tuhat virolaista ja suomalaista pääsevät päivittäin "pendelöimään".




> valtaosa henkilöliikenteestä on Helsingin ja Tallinnan välistä, niin tunneli ja sen liittyminen kummankin kaupungin liikenneverkkoihin on tarkoituksenmukaista tehdä kaupunkien keskustojen kautta


Tottakai se on Hel-Tall välistä, koska se on tehty niin.  Matkusjista valtaosa tulee kuitenkin muualta Suomesta.  Haluatko rakentaa Helsinkin keskustaan samanlaisen suman, joka pienessä mittakaavassa on Katajanokan liikenteessä.  Minulta on pahimmillaan mennyt 1 h ja 15 min, ennen kuin on päässyt Katajanokalta ulos.  No, ajatuksesi perustuukin siihen, että autoilijat menisivät laivalla.  Kärvistelköön siis siellä tuntikausien laivayhteyksien armoilla, niinkö ?. 




> en näe mitään kaupallista järkeä siinä, että meren ali rahdattaisiin myös rekkojen nuppeja ja niiden kuljettajia


Vai et näe.  Mitä mieltä ovat ne kymmenet tai sadat suomalaiset kuljetusyritykset.  Eli viedäänkin rahti junalla, ja annetaan Virolaisten ja Eurooppalaisten yritysten hoitaa jatkokuljetukset.  Kuljetuksista 1/3 jää Viroon, ja tunnetusti siellä on kehnot rautatieyhteydet, joten pääsääntöisesti kuljetettaisiin rekoilla, mutta huom..  Virolaisilla rekoilla.  Oletko ajellut Virossa.  Siellä näkee tänä päivänä yllättävän paljon Suomalaisia rekkoja.  Sinä haluaisit estää siis näin niiden kulkemisen ja liiketoiminnan.




> en näe mitään syytä, mikä tekisi Tallinnan matkat junalla muualta tuleville huonommaksi kuin nyt esim. bussilla ja laivalla


Niin kauan, kuin varteenotettavaa kilpailijaa ei ole, niin VR voi hinnoitella liityntämatkat mielivaltaiseksi.  Kilpailevan yhtiön toiminnan tekee mahdottomaksi se, että sen olisi ostettava VR:n hallinnoimia palveluja, ja kätevä tapa estää kilpailijan tulo, on ylihinnoitella myytävät palvelut. 

Oli kirjoituksessasi hyviäkin asioita.  Sitä en kiellä.  Eniten ehkä häiritsee juuri tuo Helsinki-keskeisyys.  Minä taasen puolustan muualta Suomesta tulevien etuja, kuten lienet jo huomannutkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------




> Suhteellisuutta kyllä tarvitaan, mutta tuossa on esitetty nyt täsmälleen väärää suhteellisuutta. Olennaista tässä keskustelussa nimenomaan _ei_ ole se, kuinka monta asukasta asuu 200 km päässä tunnelien suista, vaan se kuinka moni asuu 20 km:n. Tai paremminkin ajallisesti 15-30 minuutin. Kanaalitunnelin molemmista päistä on tunnin matka noihin metropoleihin, ja noiden kaupunkien keskusasemiltakin pitää edelleen käyttää jopa toinen tunti, että tavoitetaan se 30 miljoonaa asukasta.
> 
> Kanaalitunneli todella ei ole paikallisliikennettä. Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli olisi.


Nyt kuule osuit juuri asian ytimeen.  Ei Hel-Tall tunneliakaan voi rakentaa paikallisliikenteen varaan, vaan pitää huomioida se valtaväestö, joka asuu näiden kaupungien ulkopuolella, ja joka pääosin rahoittaa tunnelihankkeen.  On se sitten juna tai autotunneli.
Helsingin keskusta olisi huonoin mahdollinen vaihtoehto juna ja/tai autotunnelin lähtöpisteeksi.  Eihän sitä linjausvaihtoehdoissa Vironkaan puolella ole suunniteltu Tallinnaan, vaan Tallinnan ulkopuolelle Maarduun.
Tottakai nämä "pendelöijät" haluaisivat sen ydinkeskustaan, jotta matkustaminen itselle olisi mahdollisimman vaivatonta.  Yhdentekevää miten ne "maalaisjuntit" matkansa taittavat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------

Sen verran kyllä korjaan, että Hel-Tall tunnelin tapauksessa merkitystä on juuri myös sillä väestöllä, joka asuu pidemmällä kuin 30 min etäisyy Helsingistä.
Edelleenkin, ymmärrän että suuri osa tämän foorumin kirjoittajista on pääkaupunkiseudulta, mutta verot ja mahd. rakentamiskustannukset maksaa pääasiassa pääkaupungin ulkopuolinen väestö.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saahan siitä suurinpiirteisen kuvan siitä, mistä kukin tulee.


Suurinpiirtein-kuva ei ole riittävä peruste päättää muutaman miljardin euron hankkeesta. Mutta ei meidän tarvitse tästä murehtia. Tunnelista tehtävät selvitykset sisältävät liikennetutkimuksen, jolla selvitetään nykyinen matkustajavirta niin, että tiedetään, kuinka paljon sekä mistä, mihin ja mistä syystä Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä matkustetaan.




> Miten ajattelet, että junaliput tulevaisuudessa olisivat merkittävästi edullisempi.


Muutkin jo ovat todenneet tässä ketjussa, ettei VR-Yhtymälle ole nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa monopolia tunneliliikenteeseen. VR-Yhtymän monopoli HSL-alueen junaliikenteeseen päättyy 2017, ja liikennöinti kilpailutetaan. Tunneliliikenteen hinnoittelu määräytyy sen perusteella, miten Helsinki, Tallinna sekä Suomi ja Viro asiasta sopivat. Välttämättä hinnoittelulla ei ole mitään yhteyttä tunneliliikenteen kustannuksiin, kuten ei ole HSL-alueen junaliikenteen lipunhinnallakaan nyt.

Tarkoitan siis sitä, että toistaiseksi ovat auki kaikki mahdollisuudet järjestää tunnelin omistus, hallinta ja siellä ajettava liikenne. Kun ei ole mitään päätöksiä, ei ole myöskään mitään varmaa siitä, mikä lopulta tulee lipunhinnaksi.




> En ymmärrä mistä syntyy se ajatus, että "pendelöinnillä" katettaisiin merkittävä osa tunnelikustannuksista.


Tunnelin ja siinä kulkevan liikenteen kustannukset kattavat tietenkin ensisijaisesti ne, jotka tunnelia ja liikennettä käyttävät. Ei ole kovinkaan vaikeata arvioida, missä suuruusluokassa tulevat olemaan tunnelin investinti-, käyttö- ja liikennöintikustannukset. Julkisuudessa olleet arviot pendelöijistä ovat varmasti oikeassa dekaadissa. Siis jos joku sanoo, että heitä on 30.000, niin koko lailla varmasti asia on niin, että heitä ei ole 3000 eikä 300.000. Ja jos lasketaan karkea arvio kustannuksista ja jaetaan se 30.000 asiakkaalle, päädytään aivan järkeviin lukuihin suhteessa joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin ja tariffeihin kuin myös suhteessa asunnon vuokraukseen viikkopendelöinnin tarpeisiin.

En nyt esitä tässä enempää numeroita, sillä niitä laskekoon tunneliselvityksen tekijät, jotka saavat työstään myös korvauksen.




> Miksi ei muka löydy, jos hinta kilpailukykyinen.  Autotunnelivaihtoehdossa olisin kyllä valmis maksamaan esim. 25 euroa / suunta.  Unohdat kätevästi Lontoon ja Pariisin valtavan väestöpohjan, kun vielä tiedämme, että autolla matkustaminen ei ole siellä suuri ongelma.  Jos tehdään tunneli pelkästään Tallinnan ja Helsingin väestöpohjalle, niin mennään kyllä pahasti metsään.  Sanotaanko siis, että käyttäköön muu Suomi, tai muu Viro vaikka laivoja, kunhan muutama tuhat virolaista ja suomalaista pääsevät päivittäin "pendelöimään".


Tämäkin asia käsiteltiin jo ennen viestiäsi. Tiivistettynä: Tallinna ja Helsinki ovat tunnelin kautta noin tunnin päässä toisistaan, Lontoo ja Pariisi usean tunnin päässä toisistaan. Päivittäisen matkustamisen tarpeisiin usean tunnin matka on liian pitkä, oli matkan päissä miten paljon hyvänsä ihmisiä.




> Vai et näe.  Mitä mieltä ovat ne kymmenet tai sadat suomalaiset kuljetusyritykset.  Eli viedäänkin rahti junalla, ja annetaan Virolaisten ja Eurooppalaisten yritysten hoitaa jatkokuljetukset.  Kuljetuksista 1/3 jää Viroon, ja tunnetusti siellä on kehnot rautatieyhteydet, joten pääsääntöisesti kuljetettaisiin rekoilla, mutta huom..  Virolaisilla rekoilla.  Oletko ajellut Virossa.  Siellä näkee tänä päivänä yllättävän paljon Suomalaisia rekkoja.  Sinä haluaisit estää siis näin niiden kulkemisen ja liiketoiminnan.


Rail Baltica on EU:n hanke, jossa Tallinnan ja Berliinin välille tehdään nykyaikainen rautatie. Kun Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on tunneli, rahti kulkee junassa Suomesta Saksaan ja pidemmällekin. Tietenkään tästä eivät pidä auto- ja laivarahdin nykyiset hoitajat. Mutta liiketoiminta on sellaista, että on kilpailijoita.

Antero

----------


## markku.e

> Tunnelin ja siinä kulkevan liikenteen kustannukset kattavat tietenkin ensisijaisesti ne, jotka tunnelia ja liikennettä käyttävät. Ei ole kovinkaan vaikeata arvioida, missä suuruusluokassa tulevat olemaan tunnelin investinti-, käyttö- ja liikennöintikustannukset. Julkisuudessa olleet arviot pendelöijistä ovat varmasti oikeassa dekaadissa. Siis jos joku sanoo, että heitä on 30.000, niin koko lailla varmasti asia on niin, että heitä ei ole 3000 eikä 300.000. Ja jos lasketaan karkea arvio kustannuksista ja jaetaan se 30.000 asiakkaalle, päädytään aivan järkeviin lukuihin suhteessa joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin ja tariffeihin kuin myös suhteessa asunnon vuokraukseen viikkopendelöinnin tarpeisiin.
> 
> 
> Antero


"Joku" sanoo että "pendelöijiä" olisi ehkä 30 000 tuhatta.  Siis päivässäkö.  Kuka on tuo viisas "joku".  Oikeammalta tuntuu luku 3000.
Tuntemani Virolaisyhteisö koostuu pienipalkkaisista virolaisista, joista suuri osa asuu Tallinnan ulkopuolella.  Vaikka se kk-lippu olisi vain 10 euroa päivää kohti, ei olisi mitään järkeä matkustaa päivittäin, kun pitäisi matkustaa lisäksi Tallinnan ulkopuolelle.  30000 viikossa on järkevä luku.
Suomalaisia Tallinnassa töissäkäyviä lienee "kourallinen", vaikka en ole kuullut yhdestäkään.  Palkkaaero kitkee tehokkaasti suomalaisten työssäkäynnin siellä.  MOT-ohjelma maanantaina kertoi virolaisten keskipalkaksi 752 e./kk, ja suomalaisten 2910 e./kk.  Luvut lienevät melko oikeita.  Kauanko luulet kestävän tämän palkkaeron umpeenkuromisen.  Nyt on Viro ollut itsenäinen 24 vuotta.  Tällä tahdilla kestää siis noin sata vuotta.  No, se oli vitsi.  Todellisuudessa ei koskaan, koska suurteollisuuden edellytyksiä Virolla ei valitettavasti ole.
Ja edelleenkin jankutan sitä samaa, että se päättää, joka maksaa valtaosin tunnelin kustannuksen.  Tässä tapauksessa Helsingin ulkopuoliset suomalaiset.
Mikäli rakennetaan oma "pendelöintitunneli" helsingiläisille, niin silloin helsingiläiset maksavat sen itse.  Me valtaenemmistö, eli muut suomalaisesti matkaamme viroon huonoissa housuissamme ja huonoilla autoillamme kuten tähänkin asti, eli laivalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------




> Tämäkin asia käsiteltiin jo ennen viestiäsi. Tiivistettynä: Tallinna ja Helsinki ovat tunnelin kautta noin tunnin päässä toisistaan, Lontoo ja Pariisi usean tunnin päässä toisistaan. Päivittäisen matkustamisen tarpeisiin usean tunnin matka on liian pitkä, oli matkan päissä miten paljon hyvänsä ihmisiä.
> 
> 
> Rail Baltica on EU:n hanke, jossa Tallinnan ja Berliinin välille tehdään nykyaikainen rautatie. Kun Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä on tunneli, rahti kulkee junassa Suomesta Saksaan ja pidemmällekin. Tietenkään tästä eivät pidä auto- ja laivarahdin nykyiset hoitajat. Mutta liiketoiminta on sellaista, että on kilpailijoita.
> 
> Antero



Mistäs ne valtavat auto matkustajamäärät siellä sitten tulevat.  Tunnelia ympäröivältä "maaseudultako".  Ei nyt kannata ihan alta lipan yrittää vetää yksinkertaista maalaisjunttiakaan.
Ei Helsinki ja Tallinna ole sellaisia Metropoleja, että niiden matkustajamäärillä yksin pystyttäisiin tunnelin kustannukset kattamaan.  Siihen tarvitaan pääsääntöisesti pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolisia ihmisiä + mahdollisesti venäläisiä ja muita turisteja.

Baltirail-yhdistys on näköjään tehnyt propaganda työnsä hyvin.  Mitäpä siis suomalaisista kuljetusyrityksistä, ja niiden hengissäpysymisestä.   Kyllä mielummin pitäisin kiinni niistä tuhansista työpaikoista, jotka  suomalainen autoalan kuljetussektori tällä hetkellä luo.
Mainittakoon vielä, että 90 % rahtikuljetuksista tulee Helsingin ulkopuolelta, syystä että suurteollisuus sijaitsee maakunnissa, mikä varmasti helsingiläisiä korpeaa.

Onneksi me 4,2 miljoonaa maalaista pystymme vaikuttamaan poliittisiin päättäjiimme niin, että uskon ja luotan siihen, että ei rakenneta mitää helsingiläisjuppien pendelöintitunnelia, vaan paras liikenneratkaisu kaikille suomalaisille. 

Jotta virolaiset saataisiin pendelöimään päivittäin, pitäisi lipun hinnan olla niin edullinen, että se ei ikänään kattaisi tunnelin kustannuksia.  Siksipä en voi kannattaakaan junatunnelia keskustasta keskustaan.

----------


## MJG

> Suhteellisuutta kyllä tarvitaan, mutta tuossa on esitetty nyt täsmälleen väärää suhteellisuutta. Olennaista tässä keskustelussa nimenomaan _ei_ ole se, kuinka monta asukasta asuu 200 km päässä tunnelien suista, vaan se kuinka moni asuu 20 km:n. Tai paremminkin ajallisesti 15-30 minuutin. Kanaalitunnelin molemmista päistä on tunnin matka noihin metropoleihin, ja noiden kaupunkien keskusasemiltakin pitää edelleen käyttää jopa toinen tunti, että tavoitetaan se 30 miljoonaa asukasta.
> 
> Kanaalitunneli todella ei ole paikallisliikennettä. Helsinki-Tallinna-tunneli olisi.


Siihen ei koskaan tule löytymään business casea. Helsinki ja Tallinna ovat pikkukaupunkeja, joissa väestöpohja ei riitä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> "Joku" sanoo että "pendelöijiä" olisi ehkä 30 000 tuhatta.  Siis päivässäkö.


Ei päivässä, vaan tuo on se (suurinpiirtein) se määrä virolaisia, joka käy töissä Suomessa. Ja nykyisellään siis matkustaa yleensä kerran viikossa (maksimissaan).




> Kuka on tuo viisas "joku".  Oikeammalta tuntuu luku 3000.


Nopeasti hakemalla löysin kolme lähdettä, jotka tukevat väitettä, että 30 000 (ei 30 000 tuhatta eli 30 miljoonaa) on oikea suuruusluokka.
Kännykät paljastivat yli 35 000 virolaisen pendelöinnin
Viron ja Suomen ylirajaisuus
Koti Virossa, työ Suomessa




> Ja edelleenkin jankutan sitä samaa, että se päättää, joka maksaa valtaosin tunnelin kustannuksen.  Tässä tapauksessa Helsingin ulkopuoliset suomalaiset.
> Mikäli rakennetaan oma "pendelöintitunneli" helsingiläisille, niin silloin helsingiläiset maksavat sen itse.


Tässä ketjussa on jo muutamaankin kertaan todettu, että tunnelin rakentaminen kannattaa vain, jos se mahdollistaa päivittäisen pendelöinnin. Silloin ylivoimainen valtaosa matkustajista on nimenomaan päivittäispendelöijiä, ja he myös maksavat kustannukset. Itse asiassa tässä kohden voisi todeta, että jos "muut suomalaiset" haluavat autotunnelin, maksakoot sen itse.




> Me valtaenemmistö, eli muut suomalaisesti matkaamme viroon huonoissa housuissamme ja huonoilla autoillamme kuten tähänkin asti, eli laivalla.


Todennäköisesti. Aika moni joka matkustaa Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä auton kanssa, on liikkeellä lomamatkalla. Tällöin maisemien katselu laivan ikkunoista muutaman tunnin ajan voi hyvinkin olla houkuttelevampaa kuin tunnelin seinien katseleminen ja ajamiseen keskittyminen.




> Mistäs ne valtavat auto matkustajamäärät siellä sitten tulevat.  Tunnelia ympäröivältä "maaseudultako".  Ei nyt kannata ihan alta lipan yrittää vetää yksinkertaista maalaisjunttiakaan.


Mitä valtavia automatkustajamääriä tarkoitat? Nykyisiä automatkustajiako? Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että jo nykyisellään valtaosa matkustajista matkustaa ilman autoa.




> Ei Helsinki ja Tallinna ole sellaisia Metropoleja, että niiden matkustajamäärillä yksin pystyttäisiin tunnelin kustannukset kattamaan.  Siihen tarvitaan pääsääntöisesti pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolisia ihmisiä + mahdollisesti venäläisiä ja muita turisteja.


Unohdat sen, että päivittäinen pendelöijä matkustaa jopa parisataa edestakaista matkustajaa vuodessa. Jos pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen ihminen käy vaikkapa kymmenen kertaa vuodessa tekemässä edestakaisen matkan, heitä pitää silti olla 20-kertainen määrä.




> Baltirail-yhdistys on näköjään tehnyt propaganda työnsä hyvin.  Mitäpä siis suomalaisista kuljetusyrityksistä, ja niiden hengissäpysymisestä.   Kyllä mielummin pitäisin kiinni niistä tuhansista työpaikoista, jotka  suomalainen autoalan kuljetussektori tällä hetkellä luo.


On tietysti oma ongelmansa, jos rahdin kuljettaminen junalla vähentää työpaikkoja kumipyöräkuljetusalalta, mutta yhtä järjellistä on todeta, että ottaisin mieluummin rautatiekuljetuksien turvallisuuden.




> Mainittakoon vielä, että 90 % rahtikuljetuksista tulee Helsingin ulkopuolelta, syystä että suurteollisuus sijaitsee maakunnissa, mikä varmasti helsingiläisiä korpeaa.


En tiedä "helsingiläisistä", mutta näin espoolaisena... Ööö... Miksi edes välittäisin? Ja mitä ihmettä sillä on tekemistä tämän tunneliasian kanssa? Jos tunneli aiheuttaa sen, että rahtia siirtyy Suomessa kumipyöriltä kiskoille, se on mielestäni ihan tervetullutta kehitystä.




> Onneksi me 4,2 miljoonaa maalaista pystymme vaikuttamaan poliittisiin päättäjiimme niin, että uskon ja luotan siihen, että ei rakenneta mitää helsingiläisjuppien pendelöintitunnelia, vaan paras liikenneratkaisu kaikille suomalaisille.


Toivon todella, että päädytään nimenomaan parhaaseen mahdolliseen ratkaisuun. Ja toivon myös todella, että ratkaisu tehdään asiaperustein eikä tunteellisin "mutku mä haluan auton" -perustein.




> Jotta virolaiset saataisiin pendelöimään päivittäin, pitäisi lipun hinnan olla niin edullinen, että se ei ikänään kattaisi tunnelin kustannuksia.  Siksipä en voi kannattaakaan junatunnelia keskustasta keskustaan.


Sulla on varmaan esittää joku laskelma tähän? Muutoin uskon niitä aiempia laskelmia, jotka osoittavat toisin.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja edelleenkin jankutan sitä samaa, että se päättää, joka maksaa valtaosin tunnelin kustannuksen.  Tässä tapauksessa Helsingin ulkopuoliset suomalaiset.
> Mikäli rakennetaan oma "pendelöintitunneli" helsingiläisille, niin silloin helsingiläiset maksavat sen itse.  Me valtaenemmistö, eli muut suomalaisesti matkaamme viroon huonoissa housuissamme ja huonoilla autoillamme kuten tähänkin asti, eli laivalla.


Kyllä on paksua. Helsingin seudun puolitoista miljoonaa ihmistä tuottavat karkeasti ottaen puolet Suomen yksityisen sektorin liikevaihdosta. Eli kun maalainen väittää maksavansa jotain Helsingin seudun liikennehankkeista, niin oikeasti kyse on siitä, että maalainen ei saa ihan niin paljon kunnalisverotasausta, maatalous- ja muuta aluetukea pk-seudulta kuin hän voisi ilman liikennehankkeita saada.

Ja mitä et ota noissa matkustajalaskelmissa huomioon, niin aika moni hyvätuloinen suomalainen on valmis muuttamaan tunnelin myötä lahden toiselle puolelle pienemmän veroprosentin ja halvemman asumisen perässä. Edit: heitä voi sukupolven aikana olla hyvinkin toiset 30 tuhatta, virolaisten Suomeen pendelöivien lisäksi siis.

----------


## Kani

Kivenlahden metron valmistuttua sitä on järkevää jatkaa heti, sillä heti jatkaminen reitille Kivenlahti-Sadam-Kesklinn-Lasnamäe tuo huomattavia säästöjä. Ja jos asemaväli meren alla tuntuu liian pitkältä, sinne voi louhia merenalaisia lähiöitä. Mitä aiemmin louhinta aloitetaan, sitä enemmän säästetään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun mielestäni on hyvä että tuodaan esiin erilaisia vaihtoehtoja kuten maantietunnelin. 

Toinen pohdittava asia mielestäni olisi silta kaikessa yksinkertaisuudesssaan. Mitkä sen rakennuskustannukset olisi tunneliin verrattuna? Silta esim Porkkalan ja Naissaaren välille jolla olisi yksi raide junille ja kaksi kaistaa autoille ja läppä keskellä että isot laivat mahtuisivat alta. 

Ja kolmas olisi nopeutettu laivaliikenne, voisiko Helsinki-Tallinna väliä ajaa sellaisila isoilla nopeilla katamaraaneilla joita on käytössä Englannin ja Irlannin välillä? Pystyykö sellainen kulkemaan jäässä esm? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Siltaa ei kannata tehdä koska tukipylväät on rakennettava pohjaan asti. Aiemmin langassa todettiin että jo tunnelin ilmastointikuilut, jotka olisivat sillan kestäviä pylväitä kevyempiä ja harvalukuisenpia, olisivat liian kallista puuhaa.

----------


## sub

Autotunneli saattaisi vähentää verotulopohjaamme ihan merkitävässä määrin kun käsipakaasit vaihdetaan pakettiautoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta monilla on tässä kaksi virheellistä lähtökohtaa.

Viron elintaso nousee, Suomessa elintaso tulee laskemaan. Se merkitsee tuloerojen tasoittumista. Ei ole ikuisesti niin, että Suomi houkuttelee edullista ja köyhää työvoimaa Virosta eikä myöskään niin, että Tallinna on yksi suuri Alko, josta suomalaiset raahaavat halpaa (suomalaista) viinaa.

Tunneli, jos sitä nyt 2014 lähdetään edistämään vakavasti, valmistuu parhaimmillaankin 2020-luvun lopulla. Silloin maiden elintasot ovat todennäköisesti hyvin lähellä toisiaan ja Helsinki sekä Tallinna voivat tunnelin ansiosta muodostaa toimivan ja tasapainoinen kaksoiskaupungin. Pendelöintiä tapahtuu silloin molempiin suuntiin, ei vain niin, että alhaisen tulotason duunarit tulee Tallinnasta Helsinkiin paremman palkan perässä.

Tulevaisuuden matkustustarvetta kannattaa minusta arvioida pikemminkin vastaavien valtakunnanrajan ylittävien eurooppalaisten kaksoiskaupunkien perusteella kuin nykyisen matkustusprofiilin perusteella. Tunneli-Tallinna on todellakin yhtä hyvin saavutettavissa kuin Lahti, Riihimäki tai Hämeenlinna.

----------


## vristo

> Siltaa ei kannata tehdä koska tukipylväät on rakennettava pohjaan asti. Aiemmin langassa todettiin että jo tunnelin ilmastointikuilut, jotka olisivat sillan kestäviä pylväitä kevyempiä ja harvalukuisenpia, olisivat liian kallista puuhaa.


Lisäksi voisi "raskaalla ja nykyään niin aktiivisella itänaapurillamme" olla jotain sanottavaa, jos Suomenlahden itäpohjukka (mm. Pietari siellä) "padottaisiin" pitkällä sillalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siihen ei koskaan tule löytymään business casea. Helsinki ja Tallinna ovat pikkukaupunkeja, joissa väestöpohja ei riitä.


Jos otetaan Helsingistä erikseen kantakaupunki ja Itä-Helsinki, saadaan kaksi vielä pienempää pikkukaupunkia (arvioin karkeasti 200 000 asukasta kummassakin). Silti niiden välillä kulkee metrossa ruuhkatunnin aikana yli 15 000 matkustajaa. Tallinnan-tunneliin tarvitaan vain puolet tuosta määrästä, että puhutaan jo Kanaalitunneliakin suuremmista matkustajamääristä. Vaikka matka onkin pidempi kuin Itä-Helsingin ja kantakaupungin välillä, ei puhutakaan enää kahden 200 000 asukkaan kaupungin matkustuksesta, vaan 1 000 000 asukkaan ja 500 000 asukkaan.

Paikallisliikenteen määrä nyt vain on eksponentiaalisesti suurempaa kuin kaukoliikenteen.

----------


## j-lu

> Paikallisliikenteen määrä nyt vain on eksponentiaalisesti suurempaa kuin kaukoliikenteen.


Tuosta päästään sitten siihen, että käytännössä muut linjaukset kuin keskustasta keskustaan ovat poissuljettuja. Linnuntietä etäisyys on noin 85 kilsaa, eli tavoite matka-ajaksi tasonvaihtoineen voisi olla ehkä 40 minuuttia. Päivittäiseksi työmatkaksi tuo kestää juuri ja juuri lyhyen liityntämatkan toiseen päähän, mutta sen jälkeen kello alkaa näyttää lukuja, että tarvittavat volyymit liikenteelle on hikistä raapia kasaan.

----------


## vompatti

Haluan kiittää markku.e:tä siitä, että on tuonut eloa tähän keskustelufoorumiin. Keskustelu on ollut mielenkiintoista. Harmi, etten ole päässyt työkiireiden vuoksi tähän aikaisemmin vastaamaan.

Pelkkä tunneli ei itsessään oikein mahdollista muuta matkustajaliikennettä kuin Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisen liikenteen - siis sen metromaisen kaupunkiliikenteen. Ehkä jokunen Pohjois-Suomen juna voidaan ajaa Tallinnaan. Mikäli tunnelin lisäksi rautatieyhteyksiä Baltiassa parannetaan, mahdollistaa tunneli kunnollisen kaukoliikenteen. Matkustajajunat Helsingistä ajaisivat Tallinnan lisäksi Riikaan, Väinänlinnaan, Vilnaan, Varsovaan, Minskiin ja Kaliningradiin.

Suomessa työssä käyvien virolaisten varaan ei pidä laskea mitään. He ehkä asuvat jossain sellaisessa paikassa, etteivät voi pendelöidä päivittäin. Tunneli kuitenkin mahdollistaa pendelöinnin kaupunkien välillä. Monet helsinkiläiset muuttavat asumaan Tallinnan kauniiseen kaupunkiin. Asuntojen käyttöaste ja hintataso tasoittuvat kaupunkien välillä. Helsingin asuntomarkkinoille tulee uusia asuntoja, ja työmarkkinoille uusia työntekijöitä.

Niin se junalipun hinta. Katsoin VR:n sivuilta, että kuukausilippu Tampere-Helsinki maksaa noin 600 euroa. Tuskin Helsinki-Tallinna-välin yhteys sen kalliimmaksi voi tulla! Tämä on siis noin puolet markku.e:n arvioimasta 25 euroa/suunta -lipusta. Tuo 25 euroa/suunta on se hinta, jonka nyt halvimmat laivaliput maksavat.

Pelkkä tunneli ei varmaan siirrä kovasti rahtia laivoista juniin. Ehkä sellaista rahtia, joka voidaan lastata ja purkaa sekä Suomessa että Virossa suoraan junaan ja junasta, siirtyy juniin. Rekat varmaan ajetaan laivaan jatkossakin. Jos rautatieyhteyttä Virosta Puolaan parannetaan, siirtyy varmasti osa nykyisestä Suomen ja Etelä- ja Keski-Euroopan välisestä rahtiliikenteestä kiskoille. Tälle on kolme tapaa:
a) tavara kuljetetaan junanvaunuissa, koska ne voidaan lastata ja purkaa suoraan teollisuuslaitoksessa
b) tavara kuljetetaan junanvaunuissa konteissa
c) rekat ajetaan junaan.

Rekkajunia ei varmasti lastata ja pureta Helsingissä ja Tallinnassa, jos kumpikaan kaupunki ei ole tavaroiden lähde tai kohde. Rekkojen määränpäät kertovat, missä junia lastataan. En yhtään ihmettelisi, jos rekkajunat alkaisivat ajaa reittiä Hyvinkää/Kerava - Pärnu. Pärnussahan on hyvin tilaa rakentaa terminaaleja. Pärnusta rekat voivat jatkaa matkaansa eri puolille Eurooppaa. Mikäli rekat ovat menossa Puolaan tai Saksaan, ne varmasti ajetaan sinne junalla. En usko, että tähän junaan kuljettajia otetaan mukaan.

Tässä varmasti suomalaiset rekkakuskit menettävät työpaikkojaan, koska eivät ajakaan rekkaa enää Saksaan vaan junaan. En pidä tätä suurena menetyksenä. Liikenne Suomen ja muun maailman välillä muuttuu, mikä avaa aivan uusia mahdollisuuksia. Suomeen saattaa tulla sellaista teollisuutta, joka kuljettaa junalla (tai rekalla ja junalla) sellaista tavaraa, jota ei tähän saakka ole kuljetettu lainkaan. Uudet liikenneyhteydet mahdollistavat kaupan kehittymisen ja kasvamisen.

Miksi tämä keskustelu on niin Helsinki-keskeistä? Koska kaikki tiet ja rautatiet vievät Helsinkiin. Kouvolan junasta on helpointa vaihtaa Tallinnan junaan ehdottomasti Helsingissä. Junatunnelin päätä ei voi laittaa Kouvolaan, Tampereelle tai Kotkaan, sillä yhteydet näihin kaupunkeihin eivät ole ihan niin hyvät kuin Helsinkiin. Samoin maantietunnelin - jonka teknisiin mahdollisuuksiin en usko - on hyvä lähteä jostakin Helsingin läheltä.Ne matkustajat, jotka nykyisin tulevat matkatoimistojen tilausajobusseilla Tampereelta ja Kouvolasta, matkustavat jatkossakin laivalla. Tässäkin viestiketjussa olemme saaneet lukea, kuinka laivassa on mukava syödä ja kuunnella trubaduurin hoilotusta. Tämän vuoksi laivavuoroja ei varmasti lopeteta, mutta ne muuttavat muotoaan. Pikalaivat siirretään muille reiteille ja laivat voivat keskittyvät matkustajien viihdyttämiseen, kun me pakkomatkustajat (*) jäämme pois.

Suomalaiset, jotka vain haluavat käydä Tallinnassa, muuttavat matkustustottumuksiaan. Jos laivamatka ei ole tärkeä, ei matkatoimiston bussiin nousta Kouvolasta vaan sieltä noustaan junaan. Lippuja myyvät operaattoreiden verkkokaupat. Junamatkustus Tallinnaan muuttuu yhtä arkiseksi kuin junamatkustus Kouvolasta Joensuuhun. Mutta kaikki matkustajat eivät vaihda laivasta junaan.

(*) Itse olen varustamoiden vihaama asiakas. Matkustan laivoilla Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliä vain pakotettuna niin kauan kuin tunnelia ei ole. Laivalla istun kahvilassa, mutta en tilaa mitään. En osta laivalta viinaa. En syö ikinä laivalla. Kuuntelen kuulokkeista omaa musiikkiani, jotta en kuulisi laivan trubaduurin hoilotusta. En lähde tanssimaan. Laiva on minulle vain tapa matkustaa osa matkasta, jonka todellinen kohde yleensä on Latvia. Etsin aina halvimmat laivaliput ja hyödynnän kaikki mahdolliset alennukset. Tällaisista matkustajista varustamot haluavat päästä ensimmäisinä eroon, jotta laivafanaatikoille ja viihtyjille (siis niille kännitanssijoille) jäisi enemmän tilaa.

----------


## ultrix

markku.e:n logiikalla ilmeisesti Juutinrauman silta olisi pitänyt rakentaa Helsingørin ja Helsingborgin välille, koska se olisi ollut oleellisesti lyhempi kuin Peberholmin kautta ja esimerkiksi Tukholmasta Jyllantiin ajavan näkökulmasta olisi ollut näppärämpää päästä oikaisemaan Kööpenhaminan ja Malmön pohjoispuolelta eikä joutua suurkaupungin ruuhkiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:46 ----------




> Miksi tämä keskustelu on niin Helsinki-keskeistä? Koska kaikki tiet ja rautatiet vievät Helsinkiin. Kouvolan junasta on helpointa vaihtaa Tallinnan junaan ehdottomasti Helsingissä. Junatunnelin päätä ei voi laittaa Kouvolaan, Tampereelle tai Kotkaan, sillä yhteydet näihin kaupunkeihin eivät ole ihan niin hyvät kuin Helsinkiin.


Entä jos tehdäänkin niin, että nykyään Helsinkiin päättyvien junien pääteasema olisikin Tallinnassa? IC2:t (tai InterRegiot, CityXpressit tai miksi ikinä niitä kutsutaankin 2030-luvulla) tulisivat Turusta, Tampereelta ja Kouvolasta tunnin välein Tallinnaan, samoin pidemmän matkan InterCityt Pohjanmaalta, Jyväskylästä, Savosta ja Karjalasta. Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä kulkisi noin kuusi kaukojunaa tunnissa. Ja entä se paikallisliikenne? No, sittenpähän olisi pääkaupunkiseudun taajamajunillekin (Y/R/H/Z) sopiva pääteasema tiedossa. Jos tunneli pystyisi käsittelemään 12 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa (keskimäärin 5 min vuoroväli), näitä taajamiajuniakin mahtuisi tunneliin kuusi suuntaansa: Yksi Y-juna, kaksi R-junaa, yksi H-juna ja kaksi Z-junaa.

----------


## markku.e

> Mitä valtavia automatkustajamääriä tarkoitat? Nykyisiä automatkustajiako? Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että jo nykyisellään valtaosa matkustajista matkustaa ilman autoa.
> 
> On tietysti oma ongelmansa, jos rahdin kuljettaminen junalla vähentää työpaikkoja kumipyöräkuljetusalalta, mutta yhtä järjellistä on todeta, että ottaisin mieluummin rautatiekuljetuksien turvallisuuden.
> 
> En tiedä "helsingiläisistä", mutta näin espoolaisena... Ööö... Miksi edes välittäisin? Ja mitä ihmettä sillä on tekemistä tämän tunneliasian kanssa? Jos tunneli aiheuttaa sen, että rahtia siirtyy Suomessa kumipyöriltä kiskoille, se on mielestäni ihan tervetullutta kehitystä.
> 
> Toivon todella, että päädytään nimenomaan parhaaseen mahdolliseen ratkaisuun. Ja toivon myös todella, että ratkaisu tehdään asiaperustein eikä tunteellisin "mutku mä haluan auton" -perustein.
> 
> Sulla on varmaan esittää joku laskelma tähän? Muutoin uskon niitä aiempia laskelmia, jotka osoittavat toisin.


Olet oikeassa.  Valtaosa matkustajista saattaa olla autottomia.  Toisaalta, jos seuraat asiaa autokannella, huomaat, kuinka paljon on matkustajia yhtä autoa kohtaan.  Sen perusteella kovin suuri osa ei olisikaan "autottomia".  Sitäpaitsi suurin osa matkustajista tulee Helsingin ulkopuolelta.  Sen ymmärrämme kaikki, koska Helsinki, toisin kuin Tallinna ei edusta puolta Suomen väestöstä vaan 12 %, ja Helsinki-Espoo-Vantaa vain 20 %.  

Minkä ihmeen turvallisuuden ?.  Raskas ajoneuvo ei ole juuri koskaan onnettomuuden aiheuttaja.  Osapuoli kylläkin.  Et siis välitä tärkeästä maakuntien elinkeinosta, niinkö ?.

Espoolaisena olet "helsingiläinen", siis meidän maalaisten silmissä.  Mikäli halutaan tehdä junatunneli, pitää sen pystyä kuljettamaan myös raskasta kalustoa, aivan kuten kanaalitunnelikin.

Siinä ei ole mitään tunteellista.  Autoilijat ja autojen kyydissä olevat matkustajat ovat valmiit maksamaan siitä että auto tulee mukaan.  Joko junan kyydissä, tai suoraan Suomenlahti alittaen.

Toki on esittää laskelma, joka onkin varsin yksinkertainen.  Virolainen maksa kimppa-asunnostaan tällä hetkellä n. 300-350 euroa.  Matkojen kustannusten pitäisi olla siis vähän edullisempi, eli n. 250 euroa/kk.  21:n työpäivän mukaan se tekee edestakaisen matkan hinnaksi 12 euroa (6 euroa suunta).  Jokainen ymmärtää, että tällä hinnalla, ei tunneli maksa ikänään itseään takaisin.  Täysin mahdoton hinta.  Tämäkin jo kertoo, että tunneli ei voi perustua vihaamalleni "pendelöinnille".

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki on esittää laskelma, joka onkin varsin yksinkertainen.  Virolainen maksa kimppa-asunnostaan tällä hetkellä n. 300-350 euroa.  Matkojen kustannusten pitäisi olla siis vähän edullisempi, eli n. 250 euroa/kk.  21:n työpäivän mukaan se tekee edestakaisen matkan hinnaksi 12 euroa (6 euroa suunta).  Jokainen ymmärtää, että tällä hinnalla, ei tunneli maksa ikänään itseään takaisin.  Täysin mahdoton hinta.  Tämäkin jo kertoo, että tunneli ei voi perustua vihaamalleni "pendelöinnille".


Muistutan taas siitä, että 20 vuoden kuluttua Tallinnaa ei enää voi pitää jonkinlaisena Helsingin halpatyövoimavarastona taikka superalkona. Se, mikä voi tänään olla todellisuutta, ei ole sitä enää 20 tai 50 vuoden kuluttua. Tunnelia ei rakenneta tämän päivän tarpeisiin eikä sen tarpeellisuutta pidä arvioida tämän päivän matkustuksen kannalta, ei liioin sen matkalipun hintaa helsinkiläisen kimppakämpän vuoden 2014 vuokratasoon.

Wienin ja Bratislavan välinen etäisyys rautateitse on melko tarkkaan yksi tunti. Kilometrejä taitaa kertyä kuutisenkymmentä. Menopaluulippu, ei siis mikään sarjalippu vaan ihan tavallinen menopaluu, maksaa 15 . Sarjalipun hinnasta minulla ei ole tietoa, mutta ei se ainakaan tuota kalliimpi ole.

En usko, että kukaan on ajatellutkaan jonkinlaista "tunneli maksaa itsensä takaisin lipputuloilla" -mallia. Jos olisi, niin ei meillä olisi ensimmäistäkään tunnelirataa Suomessa.

Minusta ajattelet vähän turhan yksioikoisesti etkä oikein tahdo jättää tilaa muunlaisille mielipiteille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:57 ----------




> Entä jos tehdäänkin niin, että nykyään Helsinkiin päättyvien junien pääteasema olisikin Tallinnassa? IC2:t (tai InterRegiot, CityXpressit tai miksi ikinä niitä kutsutaankin 2030-luvulla) tulisivat Turusta, Tampereelta ja Kouvolasta tunnin välein Tallinnaan, samoin pidemmän matkan InterCityt Pohjanmaalta, Jyväskylästä, Savosta ja Karjalasta. Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä kulkisi noin kuusi kaukojunaa tunnissa. Ja entä se paikallisliikenne? No, sittenpähän olisi pääkaupunkiseudun taajamajunillekin (Y/R/H/Z) sopiva pääteasema tiedossa. Jos tunneli pystyisi käsittelemään 12 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa (keskimäärin 5 min vuoroväli), näitä taajamiajuniakin mahtuisi tunneliin kuusi suuntaansa: Yksi Y-juna, kaksi R-junaa, yksi H-juna ja kaksi Z-junaa.


Vähän epäilen, ettei kysyntää ihan noin paljon ole, mutta samansuuntaisesti ajattelen itsekin linjastomielessä. Tuskin olisi linjastollisesti järkevää operoida HelsinkiTallinna-junaa. Ehkä lähiliikenne lähtisi tunneittain Riihimäeltä ja Lahdesta, jolloin lahden ali olisi puolen tunnin vuoroväli. Viron päätä en tunne, mutta ehkä sieltäkin löytyisi hyvät lähiliikennemääränpäät muutaman kymmenen kilometrin etäisyydellä Tallinnasta.

Kaukoliikenteen osalta varmaan riittää tunnin vuoroväli, ja junien on syytä tulla ainakin Tampereelta asti, miksei saman tien pohjoisempaakin. Jos rata Tallinnasta etelään alkaa olla kunnossa, niin tunnin vuorovälille on varmasti kysyntää Riikaan asti, etelämmäskin.

Minua viehätti erityisesti huomio, että junamatka Tallinnasta Pietariin lyhenisi pari tuntia kiertämällä Helsingin kautta. Nyt suora juna on 6,5 tuntia, junanvaihdolla Helsingissä 1 + 3,5 tuntia. Liikaa en sillä hekumoi, sillä suora ratayhteys varmasti paranee ja nopeutuu ajan saatossa mutta ajatusleikkinä tuo on silti hauska.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olet oikeassa.  Valtaosa matkustajista saattaa olla autottomia.  Toisaalta, jos seuraat asiaa autokannella, huomaat, kuinka paljon on matkustajia yhtä autoa kohtaan.  Sen perusteella kovin suuri osa ei olisikaan "autottomia".


Olen seurannut touhua autokannella. Viimeksi matkustin tuon välin nimenomaan autolla. Olen silti siinä käsityksessä, että suurin osa matkustajista on autottomia. En löydä lähdettä tiedolle, mutta kerro toki, jos tiedon jostain löydät.




> Sitäpaitsi suurin osa matkustajista tulee Helsingin ulkopuolelta.  Sen ymmärrämme kaikki, koska Helsinki, toisin kuin Tallinna ei edusta puolta Suomen väestöstä vaan 12 %, ja Helsinki-Espoo-Vantaa vain 20 %.


Miksi otit mukaan vain Suomen? Jos lasketaan mukaan myös Ruotsin, Norjan, Tanskan ja Venäjän asukkaat, on pääkaupunkiseudun osuus vieläkin pienempi! Voi olla, että enemmistö matkustajista tulee pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta (nykyisellään!), mutta pääkaupunkiseudun osuus Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisistä suomalaismatkustajista on todennäköisesti suurempi kuin pääkaupunkiseudun osuus Suomen väestöstä.




> Minkä ihmeen turvallisuuden ?.  Raskas ajoneuvo ei ole juuri koskaan onnettomuuden aiheuttaja.  Osapuoli kylläkin.


Tunneliturvallisuuden. Rautatietunneli on keskimäärin turvallisempi kuin autotunneli.




> Et siis välitä tärkeästä maakuntien elinkeinosta, niinkö ?.


Olkinukke. Ja kuinka tärkeästä elinkeinosta on kyse?




> Mikäli halutaan tehdä junatunneli, pitää sen pystyä kuljettamaan myös raskasta kalustoa, aivan kuten kanaalitunnelikin.


Rahtia toki, mutta miksi raskasta kalustoa? Eikö ole taloudellisempaa kuljettaa rahti junassa, kuin kuljettaa junassa rahtia kuljettavaa raskasta kalustoa? Oli miten oli, kyllä se raskas kalustokin mahtuu kyytiin.




> Siinä ei ole mitään tunteellista.  Autoilijat ja autojen kyydissä olevat matkustajat ovat valmiit maksamaan siitä että auto tulee mukaan.  Joko junan kyydissä, tai suoraan Suomenlahti alittaen.


No mitä sitten hätäilet? Jos maksuvalmiutta löytyy, voidaan sillä rahalla tehdä oma tunneli. Tai kuten ehdotin, matkustaa laivalla. Kuten nytkin.




> Toki on esittää laskelma, joka onkin varsin yksinkertainen.  Virolainen maksa kimppa-asunnostaan tällä hetkellä n. 300-350 euroa.  Matkojen kustannusten pitäisi olla siis vähän edullisempi, eli n. 250 euroa/kk.  21:n työpäivän mukaan se tekee edestakaisen matkan hinnaksi 12 euroa (6 euroa suunta).


Totta. Siis sillä oletuksella, että virolainen ei ole valmis maksamaan penniäkään siitä, että näkee perheensä joka päivä eikä kerran viikossa. Ja sillä oletuksella, että kaupunkien elintasot eivät lähesty toisiaan.




> Jokainen ymmärtää, että tällä hinnalla, ei tunneli maksa ikänään itseään takaisin.  Täysin mahdoton hinta.


Se riippuu matkustajamääristä. Ja rakennuskustannuksista. Ja juoksevista kuluista. Yms. Aika koppavaa vain väittää täysin mahdottomaksi osoittamatta sitä mitenkään.




> Tämäkin jo kertoo, että tunneli ei voi perustua vihaamalleni "pendelöinnille".


No niin, tulihan se sieltä. Minä hölmö kun erehdyin keskustelemaan asiaperusteilla, olisikin pitänyt rohkeasti haukkua autoilua! (Ja ei, en vihaa autoilua.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun mielestäni Suomenlahden poikki menevä kiinteä yhteys tulee ajankohtaiseksi vasta kun seuraavat ehdot täyttyvät:
- Viron ja Keski-Euroopan välisiä rautatieyhteyksiä parannetaan. Ilman kunollista rataa Tallinansta etelään ei tunnelista ole hyötyä. 
- Sekä Suomella että Virolla on fyrkkaa toteuttaa tunnelista ja ratayhteyksien parantamisesta edes 70%
- EU rahoittaa n 30%
- EU:n /Naton ja Venäjän välisten ulkopoliittisten suhteiden pitää normalisoitua. Ei kukaan halua investoida mihinkään tunneiin tai rautateihin alueella johon voi kohdistua suoraa sotilaallista tai kauppasodan uhkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Ilman kunollista rataa Tallinansta etelään ei tunnelista ole hyötyä.


Ihanko totta? Suomessa tehdyistä junamatkoista 80 prossaa on hsl.n lähiliikennettä. Osapuilleen samoissa prosenteissa pyörittäisiin luultavasti myös tunnelin kohdalla, jos/vaikka Tallinnasta pääsisi kunnollista rataa etelään.

Mä olen sitä mieltä, että radalla Tallinnasta etelään ei ole merkittävää vaikutusta tunnelin kannattavuuteen. Henkilöliikenteen osalta sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta, sillä niin kauan kuin mistään maapallolla saa puristettua nestemäistä polttoainetta, Riikaan ja kauemmas on halvempaa ja kätevämpää lentää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihanko totta? Suomessa tehdyistä junamatkoista 80 prossaa on hsl.n lähiliikennettä. Osapuilleen samoissa prosenteissa pyörittäisiin luultavasti myös tunnelin kohdalla, jos/vaikka Tallinnasta pääsisi kunnollista rataa etelään.
> 
> Mä olen sitä mieltä, että radalla Tallinnasta etelään ei ole merkittävää vaikutusta tunnelin kannattavuuteen. Henkilöliikenteen osalta sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta, sillä niin kauan kuin mistään maapallolla saa puristettua nestemäistä polttoainetta, Riikaan ja kauemmas on halvempaa ja kätevämpää lentää.


Varmasti on niin, että lähiliikennettä on huomattavasti enemmän kuin kaukoliikennettä. Silti en väheksyisi Baltian suurinta kaupunkia Riikaa. Jos Tallinnasta Riikaan on hyvä rata, niin junamatka Helsingistä Riikaan kestää vajaa kolme tuntia. Se on kilpailukykyinen lentomatkustamisen kanssa ja avaa aivan uusia matkailumahdollisuuksia. Riialla on suurta potentiaalia matkakohteena, mutta melkeinpä joka puolelta vanhaa Länsi-Eurooppaa se edellyttää lentämistä perille  paitsi Helsingistä. Myös logistiikkaketju parantuu huomattavasti, saadaan Latviasta muutakin kuin Pirkka-jäätelöä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihanko totta? Suomessa tehdyistä junamatkoista 80 prossaa on hsl.n lähiliikennettä. Osapuilleen samoissa prosenteissa pyörittäisiin luultavasti myös tunnelin kohdalla, jos/vaikka Tallinnasta pääsisi kunnollista rataa etelään.
> 
> Mä olen sitä mieltä, että radalla Tallinnasta etelään ei ole merkittävää vaikutusta tunnelin kannattavuuteen. Henkilöliikenteen osalta sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta, sillä niin kauan kuin mistään maapallolla saa puristettua nestemäistä polttoainetta, Riikaan ja kauemmas on halvempaa ja kätevämpää lentää.


Entä jos kaikki eivät halua lentää? 

Ja onko se aina edes kätevämpää, kentällä joutuu olemaan 2 tuntia ennen koneen lähtöä kaikkien sisäänchekkauksien ja turvatarkastusten takia ja kentät ovat huitsin nevadassa eikä kaupunkien keskustoissa.

Eli miksi ihmeessä jotkut matkustavat junalla Helsingistä Kuopioon, Joensuuhun, Vaasaan, Ouluun, Rovaniemelle  ja jopa Pietariin ja Moskovaan vaikka niihin kohteisiin voi myös lentää?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Varmasti on niin, että lähiliikennettä on huomattavasti enemmän kuin kaukoliikennettä. Silti en väheksyisi Baltian suurinta kaupunkia Riikaa.


Ehkä ilmaisin itseäni kevyesti tuohtuneena huonosti, tarkoitus ei ollut väheksyä. Pointtina oli, että lähiliikenteestä saatavat hyödyt ratkaisevat Tallinna-Helsinki -tunnelin kannattavuuden. Eivätkä vain ratkaise, vaan määrittävät, sillä niin merkittävä osan liikenteestä on nimenomaan lähiliikennettä. Muu on enemmän tai vähemmän bonusta. Vrt. Silfverbergin "ilman kunnollista rataa Tallinnasta etelään tunnelista ei ole hyötyä", joka on totaalinen väärintulkinta koko hankkeesta ja toisaalta, jos pitäisi paikkansa, laittaisi ihmettelemään, että mikä motiivi tallinnalaisilla olisi hankkeeseen ylipäänsä.

----------


## Pmatti

> Entä jos kaikki eivät halua lentää? 
> 
> Ja onko se aina edes kätevämpää, kentällä joutuu olemaan 2 tuntia ennen koneen lähtöä kaikkien sisäänchekkauksien ja turvatarkastusten takia ja kentät ovat huitsin nevadassa eikä kaupunkien keskustoissa.
> 
> Eli miksi ihmeessä jotkut matkustavat junalla Helsingistä Kuopioon, Joensuuhun, Vaasaan, Ouluun, Rovaniemelle  ja jopa Pietariin ja Moskovaan vaikka niihin kohteisiin voi myös lentää?
> 
> t. Rainer



Tuohon turvatarkastusten kestoon täytyy todeta, että laivaliikenteessä jo on turvatarkastukset, HEL-TLL tunnelin jälkeen junissakin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuohon turvatarkastusten kestoon täytyy todeta, että laivaliikenteessä jo on turvatarkastukset, HEL-TLL tunnelin jälkeen junissakin


Ehkä sen kiinteän rautatieyhteyden vastustus johtuukin siitä että ei haluta mistään hinnasta luopua lentämisestä? Onhan se jo nähty että nopeat junat ovat tappaneet lentoyhteyksiä n 300 km säteellä Helsingistä oleviin kaupunkeihin. Lappeenrantaan, Mikkeliin, Varkauteen, Jyväskylään, Poriin, Turkuun, Tampereelle ja jopa Pietariin on lentoja supistettu. Jos Tallinnan tunnelista + Rail Balticasta  todella tulisi jotain niin suomalaisten olisi pakko oppia kulkemaan junalla Baltian maihin ja mahdollisesti myös Puolaan, Saksan itäosiin, Tsekkeihin, Unkariin? Ja toinen vaara on että Helsinkiinkin eksyisi enemmän turisteja noista maista sotkemaan rauhaamme. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Tallinnan tunnelista + Rail Balticasta  todella tulisi jotain niin suomalaisten olisi pakko oppia kulkemaan junalla Baltian maihin ja mahdollisesti myös Puolaan, Saksan itäosiin, Tsekkeihin, Unkariin?


Riian etäisyydellä juna kilpailee vielä menestyksellisesti lentoliikenteen kanssa ja miksei vielä Vilnakin voisi olla junayhteyden päässä  kaikki eivät kuitenkaan aloita matkaansa Seutulasta ja juna pystyy poimimaan heidät kyytiin ripotellen radanvarrelta. Vaihto ja vaihtoaika jäävät pois. Samasta syystä meillä on Oulusta Helsinkiin junayhteys  sillä voi matkustaa kätevästi vaikkapa Seinäjoelta Tampereelle. Se puhdas OuluHelsinki-matka on nykypäivänä paitsi nopeampi, yleensä myös halvempi lentokoneella. (Vähän sama juttu kuin Jokeri-bussi. Voihan silläkin matkustaa Itäkeskuksesta Westendiin saakka, mutta harva tekee niin.) Joku tietysti voi vastustaa lentämistä ihan periaatteen vuoksi ja joku toinen pelkonsa vuoksi, mutta näitä kuriositeetteja on niin vähän, ettei niillä ole tarjonnan suunnittelussa merkitystä.

Aina silloin tällöin väläytellään, että Tallinnan tunnelin seurauksena saataisiin jonkinlainen yöjuna Berliinistä Helsinkiin. Voi ollakin, että sellainen kerran päivässä kulkeva ja hyvin kallis yhteys syntyisi, ainakin joksikin aikaa. Lentoliikenteen volyymeissä en usko että rata näkyisi juuri 400 km matkaa pidemmälle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aina silloin tällöin väläytellään, että Tallinnan tunnelin seurauksena saataisiin jonkinlainen yöjuna Berliinistä Helsinkiin. Voi ollakin, että sellainen kerran päivässä kulkeva ja hyvin kallis yhteys syntyisi, ainakin joksikin aikaa. Lentoliikenteen volyymeissä en usko että rata näkyisi juuri 400 km matkaa pidemmälle.


Kyllähän se selvä olisi että lentäminen jäisi ykkösvaihtoehdoksi Saksaan ja kauemmas suuntautuville matkoille mutta itse ajattelin junaa vaihtoehdoksi laivalle tai bussille, joilla ihmisiä matkustaa yhä edelleen ulkomaille vaikka lentäminen on mahdollista. Junan ei tarvitsisi kulkea joka päivä, eikä kaluston tarvitse olla uusimpia ja hienompia makuuvaunuja kaikkine oheispalveluineen, mutta se voisi tarjota mukavemman ja vähän nopeamman vaihtoehdon kuin bussi esim isommille ryhmille tai keski-euroopan kiertomatkalle tai Alppien lomakohteisiin matkustaville. Sellaisen junan voisi laittaa jo nyt kulkemaan Tallinnasta etelään, eli tunneli ei ole sen takia pakollinen. 

Esteet ovat lähinnä kaupalliset eli miten saisi lentämiseen tottuneet suomalaiset omaksumaan sellaisen vaihtoehdon. Junalla ulkomaille (siis muualle kuin Venäjälle) kun ei ole leveärateisesta Suomesta oikein lähdetty. Ns interrail-sukupolven edustajat ovat jo suurimmalti osin ohittaneet 50 vuoden rajapyykin, ja perinteen jatkajia ei oikein ole ilmaantunut. Eikä asia ole juuri paremmin normaaliraiteisessa Skandinaviassa. Viimeinen suora yöjuna Köpenhaminasta keski-Eurooppaan ollaan lakkauttamassa jo tämän vuoden joulukuussa jos DSB:n ja DB:n suunnitelmat pitävät kutinsa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Esteet ovat lähinnä kaupalliset eli miten saisi lentämiseen tottuneet suomalaiset omaksumaan sellaisen vaihtoehdon.


Vähän on ristiriitainen kommentti, jos vertaa tähän:




> Lisäksi kauppakamarit kantavat huolta lentoyhteyksistä. Kaikilta Suomen talousalueilta halutaan säilyttää lentoyhteydet kansainvälisille markkinoille.
> 
> - Nyt on korkea aika opettaa suomalaisia tekemään pitkät siirtymät lentämällä, sanoo Tampereen kauppakamarin asiamies Harri Ojala.


Siis suosivatko suomalaiset lentämistä vai vieroksuvatko? Vai onko kenties kumpikin näkökanta yksipuolinen ja yksinkertaistava?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vähän on ristiriitainen kommentti, jos vertaa tähän:
> 
> Siis suosivatko suomalaiset lentämistä vai vieroksuvatko? Vai onko kenties kumpikin näkökanta yksipuolinen ja yksinkertaistava?


Suomalaiset suosivat lentämistä, ainakin ulkomaanmatkoilla. Kotimaassa mennään junalla jos matka ei ole liian pitkä ja jos juna ylipäänsä kulkee, mutta ulkomaille junalla menemistä pidetään viherpiipertäjien ja "feministien" touhuna. Mielummin vuokrataan kohdemaassa auto kuin ruvetaan selvittämään junayhteyksiä, sehän vaatii lisäksi kielitaitoa. 

Suomessa on aika ajoin ollut hyviäkin säännöllisiä lentoyhteyksiä maakuntakentiltä ulkomaille, Turusta ja Tampereelta ja Porista ja Vaasasta Arlandaan ja mahdollisesti Frankfurtiin ja Lappeenrannasta jonnekin keski-Euroopaan (venäläisiä varten) mutta tämänhetkistä tilannetta en tiedä. Osa yhteyksistä taisi kadota kun SAS karsi tappiollisia Blue1 -vuoroja.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> ulkomaille junalla menemistä pidetään viherpiipertäjien ja "feministien" touhuna.


Minkä tutkimuksen perusteella?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minkä tutkimuksen perusteella?


Siitä (suomalaisten ulkomaan lomamatkatottumuksista) on tehty oikein tohtorinväitöskirjan tasoinen tutkimus. Tekijät olivat pari n kolmekymppistä naista ja ajankohta n 15 vuotta sitten, ja tutkimuksesta julkaisitiin kansantajuinen  painos joka on varmaan vieläkin kirjastoissa lainattavissa. Siinä käytiin läpi koko lomamatkailun historia keihäsmatkoineen ym ja kiinnitin itse huomion siihen että kyseiset tutkijat  luokittelivat interreilaamista feministien tavaksi matkustaa, ja että sen merkitys suomalaisten ulkomaanmatkailulle on ollut kaiken kaikkiaan marginaalinen. Meinasin pudota tuolilta. No, mielummin olen sitten suoraselkäinen feministi kuin bimbo joka lentää etelään mahdollisimman halvoilla tarjouslennoilla. (pahoittelen asenteellista kielenkäyttöäni)

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Interrailista mulla on se käsitys, että se jäi lopulta yhden sukupolven jutuksi eli oli 80-luvulla hyvinkin suosittua (puhutaan jopa interrail-sukupolvesta) mutta kuivui sitten kasaan. Taitaa olla toteutuskin kuivunut kasaan. Muistanko väärin, että nykyisin hyvin suuri osa junista edellyttää jonkinlaista maksullista lisä/paikkalippua sen interrailkortin lisäksi?

Se, että Suomesta ei ole suurta junamatkustusta ulkomaille, johtuu siitä, että täältä ei pääse junalla minnekään. Venäjän-juniin riittää matkustajia, mutta Ruotsin-juniin ei... Keski-Euroopassa voi kateellisena katsella rautatieaseman taulua, kun juna vie vaikka mihin suurkaupunkeihin muutamassa tunnissa  usein kätevämmin ja ovelta ovelle nopeammin kuin lentokone, joskaan ei välttämättä edullisemmin. Jos ajatellaan, että meillä olisi rajattomasti tunneleita, niin kyllä meilläkin matkustettaisiin junalla Etelä-Suomesta Tukholmaan, Tallinnaan ja Riikaan. Ja jos joku puolestaan päättää lähteä Suomesta Milanoon junalla, niin onhan se nyt aika erikoinen valinta. Ei se tee matkailijasta viherpiipertäjää tai feministiä, mutta erikoisen tapauksen joka tapauksessa, ja varmaan saa työpaikan kahvihuoneessa selitellä sitä valintaansa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Interrailista mulla on se käsitys, että se jäi lopulta yhden sukupolven jutuksi eli oli 80-luvulla hyvinkin suosittua (puhutaan jopa interrail-sukupolvesta) mutta kuivui sitten kasaan.


Niin se sukupolvi koostuu nyt 50-60 v ikäisistä. Se että perinteen jatkajia ei oikein ole johtuu siitä että itse reilikortti on kallistunut, ja muut matkustusmahdollisuudet ovat halventuneet. Erilaiset luotijunat vaativat jo 70-80-luvulla lisämaksun, mutta eniten hankaloittaa liikkumista se että perinteisiä yöjunia, joissa pystyi viettämään yön säädyllisissä oloissa matkatesssa kahden etäällä olevan kohteen välillä, on lakkautettu urakalla.  Se mikä epäilen että tekee keski-eurooppalaiset yöjunat kalliimmiksi operoida kuin suomalaiset on, että joka ikisessä makuu- tai lepovaunussa pitää olla oma palvelija, kun taas VR:n makuuvaunuissa ei ole ensimmäistäkään. 




> Jos joku puolestaan päättää lähteä Suomesta Milanoon junalla, niin onhan se nyt aika erikoinen valinta. Ei se tee matkailijasta viherpiipertäjää tai feministiä, mutta erikoisen tapauksen joka tapauksessa, ja varmaan saa työpaikan kahvihuoneessa selitellä sitä valintaansa.


Pitää heittää sellaista läppää että tekee "historiallisen kiertomatkan kuninkaallisten jalanjäljissä", tosin ilman omaa salonkivaunua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## brynkka

> Se, että Suomesta ei ole suurta junamatkustusta ulkomaille, johtuu siitä, että täältä ei pääse junalla minnekään. Venäjän-juniin riittää matkustajia, mutta Ruotsin-juniin ei... Keski-Euroopassa voi kateellisena katsella rautatieaseman taulua, kun juna vie vaikka mihin suurkaupunkeihin muutamassa tunnissa  usein kätevämmin ja ovelta ovelle nopeammin kuin lentokone, joskaan ei välttämättä edullisemmin.


Allegrolla pääsee Helsingistä kätevästi, mukavasti ja nopeasti Pietariin, josta taas voi junalla jatkaa melkein mihin vain haluaa Euraasian mantereella. Veden kielelle herauttavan kadehdittavan hyviä yhteyksiä voi vilkaista vaikka tästä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja jos joku puolestaan päättää lähteä Suomesta Milanoon junalla, niin onhan se nyt aika erikoinen valinta. Ei se tee matkailijasta viherpiipertäjää tai feministiä, mutta erikoisen tapauksen joka tapauksessa, ja varmaan saa työpaikan kahvihuoneessa selitellä sitä valintaansa.


Täh? Mä olen ainakin mennyt raiteita pitkin Helsingistä Brightoniin ja Tukholmasta Portoon. Ja kaksi viimeistä matkaa täältä Berliiniin olen tehnyt junalla. Kenellekään ei tarvitse mitän selitellä, pelkästään kertoa, että mulla nyt on tää harrastus.  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Se mikä epäilen että tekee keski-eurooppalaiset yöjunat kalliimmiksi operoida kuin suomalaiset on, että joka ikisessä makuu- tai lepovaunussa pitää olla oma palvelija,


Mihin tämä tieto perustuu? Ainakaan Wikipediasta en löytänyt mitään mainintaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin tämä tieto perustuu? Ainakaan Wikipediasta en löytänyt mitään mainintaa.


Olen pannut merkille silloin kun itse olen matkustanut, mutta siitä on tosin n 20 vuotta kun olen keski-euroopalaisella yöjunalla viimeksi mennyt. Voihan se olla että systemit ovat muuttuneet että palvelijoita ei ole joka vaunussa enää.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ne yöjunavaunut, joita olen käyttänyt tässä viimeisen 10 vuoden ajan - Enimmäkseen Saksassa ja Ruotsissa - ovat kyllä olleet suurimmaksi osin vain yhdellä "palvelijalla" (konnarilla) varustettuja. Joskus on saattanut olla kaksi henkilöä, mutta arvioni mukaan kyseessä on ollut osittain päällekkäiset työvuorot. Edes hyvin perinteisessä yöjunassa jostain päin Ranskaa (en muista, mistä se aikoinaan lähti, itse hyppäsin Baskimaassa kyytiin) kohti Lissabonia ei ollut kuin kaksi henkilökuntaan kuuluvaa plus kovassa tuiskeessa ollut baarimikko (veturinkuljettajan lisäksi tietenkin). Ainoat junat, joissa olen nähnyt joka vaunussa palvelijan, ovat Renfen AVEt, päiväjunat. Niissähän junaemännät/-isännät eivät edes tarkista lippuja - ne ja passit tarkastetaan asemilla - vaan pitävät pelkästään huolta, että matkustajilla on mukava olla, kaikilla kuulokkeet elokuvaa tai radiota varten, tyynyä tarvitsevilla tyynyt ja kahvia tai teetä tarvitsevilla kahvia tai teetä.

----------


## SD202

> Interrailista mulla on se käsitys, että se jäi lopulta yhden sukupolven jutuksi eli oli 80-luvulla hyvinkin suosittua (puhutaan jopa interrail-sukupolvesta) mutta kuivui sitten kasaan. Taitaa olla toteutuskin kuivunut kasaan. Muistanko väärin, että nykyisin hyvin suuri osa junista edellyttää jonkinlaista maksullista lisä/paikkalippua sen interrailkortin lisäksi?


Valitettavasti näin. Jos esimerkiksi Saksassa ostaa pelkän paikkalipun ruotsalaiseen X2000 -junaan, lysti maksaa 17 eur. Mielestäni se on aika kohtuuton hinta pelkästä paikkalipusta. Mutta olet oikeassa siinä, että InterRail -kortin suosio on hiipunut melkoisesti noista kultavuosista.




> Ja jos joku puolestaan päättää lähteä Suomesta Milanoon junalla, niin onhan se nyt aika erikoinen valinta. Ei se tee matkailijasta viherpiipertäjää tai feministiä, mutta erikoisen tapauksen joka tapauksessa, ja varmaan saa työpaikan kahvihuoneessa selitellä sitä valintaansa.


Itse selitän ihmettelijöille, että junan ikkunasta näkee maisemia. Pilvien yläpuolella lentelevästä lenskarista näkee...pilviä.

T. Viimeisen reilun viikon aikana reitin Helsinki-Turku-Tukholma-Kööpenhamina-Lyypekki-Amsterdam-Stuttgart-Berliini-Sassnitz-Trelleborg-Malmö-Tukholma-Turku-Helsinki -reitin interreilannut.  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Hyvä, että muitakin reilaajia löytyy vielä! Itse ajattelen tasan tarkkaan, kuten SD202 yllä kirjoitti, eli että lentokoneesta näkee pilviä. En edes pidä lentämistä matkustamisena, vaan ainostaan siirtymisenä paikasta toiseen, vähän niin kuin vaikkapa juna tai bussi lentokentälle. Se itse matka ja ne kokemukset alkavat vasta lentokoneesta noustua. Junalla matkustaessa matka voi alkaa siitä pisteestä, kun juna poistuu asemalta kohti kaukaista kohdettaan.

Joskus harmittaa, kun reilaajat ovat sen verran itseäni nuorempia, kahdenkympin kieppeillä, niin välttämättä kunnon juttuseuraa ei raidereissaamismielessä oikein löydy, kun kyseessä on yleensä se ensimmäinen ja ainut reilikerta. Silloin tällöin tulee vastaan joku ikäiseni junamatkaaja, joka on kyydissä ihan kokemuksen vuoksi eikä pelkästään siksi, että juna olisi kätevämpi, nopeampi tai halvempi kuin lento. Toisinaan taas sitten tapaa vanhempaa väkeä reilikortit kädessä, ihan eläkeikäisiäkin. Ilmeisesti Pohjois- ja Länsi-Saksassa ja Tanskassa on ihan normaalia omistaa reilikortti ja sukkuloida isompien kaupunkien välillä, koska siellä päin matkustaessani olen tällaisia usealla kerralla nähnyt.

Reilikortin aika ei mielestäni ole suinkaan ohi, mutta mahdollista uutta kultakautta varten systeemiä pitäisi vielä uudistaa vastaamaan nykypäivän tarpeita, esimerkiksi luomalla siitä vaihtoehtoja Euroopan sisäisille työmatkalennoille tai jopa perhelomalennoille Keski- ja Etelä-Euroopan tai Keski- ja Pohjois-Euroopan välille. Se normaali paikkavaraus IC- tai ICE-junaan ei yleensä ole kuin noin 3 euroa. Espanjan AVEt maksoivat muutama vuosi sitten 10,50 , mutta niiden palvelusta se on pieni hinta. Yöjunat taitavat reilaajalle maksaa parista kympistä ylöspäin, mutta jos junassa saa nukuttua, on se kuin hotellista maksaisi.

----------


## Max

Rail Baltica on edennyt sopimusasteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

Ja rata näkyy olevan Tallinnaan asti 1435 mm kaksoisraide. Mun mielestä tuo merkitsee kyllä sitten sitä, että tunneli Helsinkiin on syytä tehdä 1435-millisenä myös, ja jatkaa vähintään lentoaseman kautta Tampereelle tällä raideleveydellä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja rata näkyy olevan Tallinnaan asti 1435 mm kaksoisraide. Mun mielestä tuo merkitsee kyllä sitten sitä, että tunneli Helsinkiin on syytä tehdä 1435-millisenä myös, ja jatkaa vähintään lentoaseman kautta Tampereelle tällä raideleveydellä.


Tampereen 1435 mm ratikalle on siten vielä perustellumpaa. Hehheh!  :Wink:  

Mutta ihan tosissani: Mielestäni ei Suomelle tekisi pahaa siirtyä vaiheittain standardiraideleveyteen, jos Baltiassakin alkaa tällaista kehitystä tapahtumaan. Varsinkin tämän vuoden tapahtumien perusteella kauppaa kannattaa alkaa harjoittamaan enemmän länteen ja etelään päin - jos ei suorastaan ole pakko toimia näin. Pieni haittahan joku raideleveys on, ja projekti olisi valtava kattaen kalustot ja kaikki, mutta parempi se on aloittaa nyt kuin vaikkapa 100 vuoden päästä, jos rataverkko tästä vielä kasvaa, varsinkin jos Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli joskus toteutuu. Myös tämänhetkistä junakalustoa on siinä määrin vähäisenlaisesti, ja lähitulevaisuudessa monta junaa, veturia ja vaunua menossa murskaimeen, että uutta kalustoa voisi sitten tilata muutos huomioiden.

Noh, aina saa haaveilla...  :Redface:

----------


## hylje

Melko kaukainen visio, mutta miksipä ei. 

Lähtökohtana pitäisi kuitenkin olla se, että niitä standardiraiteita pitkin pääsee ensin jonnekkin. Sitten muutokset voidaan tehdä peruskorjauksena rataosa kerrallaan vanhan ja uuden verkoston ollessa yhtäaikaa käyttökelpoisia ja käytössä eri osissa maata. Muutoksista tulevat kulut rajoittuvat siihen, että verkostojen raja-asemilla joutuu vaihtamaan junasta toiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Suomen olisi kannattanut muuttaa raideleveyttään joko heti itsenäistymisen jälkeen 1920-luvulla tai sitten 1990-luvulla kun Neuvostoliitto hajosi. 
Silloin VR vasta aloitti suuret kalustonhankintansa ja kaikki uusi kalusto pendolinoista ja 2-kerrosvaunuista olisi voitu tilata normaaliraiteisena. 

Nyt se on vähän myöhäistä. 

Tavaraliikenteen roolia Suomen ja Venäjän välillä on vähän ylikorostettu. Se on pääosin tuontiliikennettä ja transitoa Kotkan ja Haminan satamiin. Henkilöliikenne on se joka kärsii siitä että Suomi ei voi hyötyä käytetyn länsikaluston markkinoista. 

Jos Tallinan tunneli toteutuu, niin rata Helsingin Pasilaan asti kannattaa rakentaa normaaliraiteisena, mahdolilsesti Ilmalan ratapihalle asti. Suomenlahden alittavat junat ajettaisiin joka tapauksessa eri kokoonpanoilla kuin kotimaan liikenteen junat. Tavarajunille järjestettäisiin telinvaihtasema Ilmalaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Helsinki - Tallinna tunneli on kyllä ihan henkilöliikennehanke. Rahtiliikenteessä tuolle reitille ei ole paljonkaan kysyntää silloin kun rahdin kohde ei ole idässä. Rautateitä pitkin rahti maksaa usein enemmän, laivojen purku ja lastaus on koko ajan automatisoitumassa eikä junarahti ole enää kovin paljon laivaliikennettä nopeampaakaan läntiseen Eurooppaan, tavara kulkee jo nykyään Keski-Euroopan ja Suomen välillä 2-4 työpäivän toimitusajalla.

Matkustajaliikenteessä taas ainoa suuren volyymin liikenne on Tallinnan ja Helsingin välinen pendelöinti. Muualla Baltiassa on aika vähän asukkaita ja kauemmas Eurooppaan junamatka vaan vie niin tolkuttomasti aikaa, ettei suurta kysyntää voi olla. 

Lisäksi silloin kun ei ole kyse varsin täysistä junista ja kunnon käyttöasteen yhteyksistä lentoliikenne pärjää ihan hyvin päästöissäkin matkustajakilometriä kohden kun infran ylläpito ja rakentaminen huomioidaan. Lentoliikenteen ympäristöongelmathan liittyvät eniten liikenteen nopeuteen. Lentokoneessa on mahdollista matkustaa kauas ja nopeasti, jolloin kulutus matkustustuntia kohti on korkea. Hitaammilla matkustustavoilla syntyy vähemmän päästöjä usein pääosin siitä syystä, että ihmisillä on hyvin rajallisesti aikaa käytössä ja hitaammilla kulkuneuvoilla ei matkusteta yhtä kauas kuin nopeammilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jos Rail Baltica toteutuu 1435 mm:senä, on tietenkin mukava jos normaaliraide jatkuu Helsinkiin. Mutta se ei poista tarvetta tunnelin 1524/1520 mm:n raideleveydelle. Kun suurin tunneliliikenteen kysyntä on päivittäispendelöintiä, on välttämätöntä, että tunnelin kautta yhdistyvät Helsingin ja Tallinnan paikallisjunaliikenteen verkot. Niiden raiteisto ei ihan helposti muutu 1435 mm:iin, ja 4 mm:n erokin on jo oma riesansa.

Asia ratkeaa limiraiteella, jossa on molemmat raideleveydet. Tämä tuplarata pitänee jatkaa Riihimäelle, jossa voidaan järjestää rahtiliikenteen operaatiot eri raideleveyksien välillä. Ja tietenkin lentokentän kautta, sillä se on luonteva Rail Baltican henkilökaukojunien pääteasema  kun niillä ei kumminkaan pidemmälle pääse.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt se on vähän myöhäistä.


Espanjassa se ei ole liian myöhäistä. Luulen, että siellä tavoite on pitkällä tähtäimellä luopua iberialaisesta raideleveydestä ja siirtää nykyisiä standardileveysratoja muiden junien käyttöön sitä mukaa, kun uusia nopeita ratoja saadaan ja vanhat käyvät liian hitaiksi uusille, entistä nopeammille, junille. Tämä strategia toimisi Suomessa, kun vielä on oikoratoja ja oikaisuja paljon rakentamatta. Pelkästään Helsingin lähistöllä on suunniteltu Lentorataa, oikaisua Turun ja Helsingin välille, Helsingistä itään jne. Ja käsittääkseni näille on tarvettakin. Lähijunaradat ja suurten kaupunkien sisääntulot, ratapihat ja varikkojärjestelyt ovat oma ongelmansa ja hoituisi parhaiten kertarysäyksillä, kokonaisten kaupunkiratojen uudelleenraiteistamisilla, tuplaratapihoilla ja varikkojen siirroilla, sekä tietenkin aiemmin mainituilla lomittaisraiteilla niissä paikoissa, joissa se on mahdollista. Mutta näillä kaikilla on hintansa, korkeat sellaiset, varsinkin kun hyödyt ovat kovin vähäiset.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos Rail Baltica toteutuu 1435 mm:senä, on tietenkin mukava jos normaaliraide jatkuu Helsinkiin. Mutta se ei poista tarvetta tunnelin 1524/1520 mm:n raideleveydelle. Kun suurin tunneliliikenteen kysyntä on päivittäispendelöintiä, on välttämätöntä, että tunnelin kautta yhdistyvät Helsingin ja Tallinnan paikallisjunaliikenteen verkot. Niiden raiteisto ei ihan helposti muutu 1435 mm:iin, ja 4 mm:n erokin on jo oma riesansa.
> 
> Asia ratkeaa limiraiteella, jossa on molemmat raideleveydet. Tämä tuplarata pitänee jatkaa Riihimäelle, jossa voidaan järjestää rahtiliikenteen operaatiot eri raideleveyksien välillä. Ja tietenkin lentokentän kautta, sillä se on luonteva Rail Baltican henkilökaukojunien pääteasema  kun niillä ei kumminkaan pidemmälle pääse.
> 
> Antero


Paine Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelin höyrykattilassa nousee:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9457227

https://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/214...nketta-tehdaan

Jos Anteron em ajatukset eivät toteudu, niin miten asia järjestetään Suomen puolella? Näyttäisi, että jos tunneliin ei tule limiraidetta, niin sinne tulee normaaliraide.

Ns matkustavan yleisön keskuudessa Pasila saa paljon kannatusta tunnelin suuaukon paikaksi, mutta mihin se suuaukko ja tavaran siirtokuormausasema Pasilassa enää mahtuisi?

Jos tunneli toteutuisi normaaliraiteisena ja päättyisi Helsingin alueelle, ei suuaukkoa tarvittaisi ollenkaan. Tämä voisi helpottaa asian teknistä ratkaisua, koska tunneli kulkisi kaiketi syvemmällä kuin muut tunnelit. Matkustajat voisivat siirtyä tunneliin hisseillä esim Pasilan asemalta.  Tunnelissa kuljetettaisiin myös matkustajien henkilöautoja, niiden lastauspaikka voisi olla Pasilan autojuna-aseman alapuolella, voidaanhan autoja ajaa syvälle maan alle spriraalimaista ajoramppia myöten.  Ottaen huomioon Suomen rautateiden tavarankuljetusten nykytilan, voitaisiin olettaa, että siirtokuormattavat tavarat olisivat vain kumipyöräajoneuvoja, kontteja ja muita suuryksikköjä. Tällöin myös siirtokuormausasema voisi olla syvällä maan alla. Jos haluttaisiin käyttää telinvaihtoja Railshipin malliin, pitäisi siellä olla myös telivaihtopaikka. Tämä mutkistaisi asiaa, paitsi jos käyttettäisiin vaunuhissiä. Raideleveysero aiheuttaa tässäkin siis omat ongelmansa. 

Olen skeptinen tuon tunnelin toteutumisen suhteen, koska hintalappu on niin iso. Ja jos EU maksaisi koko lystin, tulisi kaupanpäällisenä varmaan raideleveysdirektiivi, joka pakottaisi Suomen ja Baltian maat kokonaan normaaliraiteeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen skeptinen tuon tunnelin toteutumisen suhteen, koska hintalappu on niin iso. Ja jos EU maksaisi koko lystin, tulisi kaupanpäällisenä varmaan raideleveysdirektiivi, joka pakottaisi Suomen ja Baltian maat kokonaan normaaliraiteeseen.


Sellaista direktiiviä ei tietääkseni ole, mutta selvä on että Rail Baltica ja tunneli tulisi normaaliraiteiseksi. Jos tunnelissa ajetaan lähijunia niin matkustajat voivat vaihtaa niihin Pasilassa.  

Toinen juttu on, että kannattaisiko ensin harkita junalauttaa tavarajunia varten? Tunnelin rakentaminen kestää 15 vuotta joten Rail Baltica valmistuu varmasti ennen sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja jos EU maksaisi koko lystin, tulisi kaupanpäällisenä varmaan raideleveysdirektiivi, joka pakottaisi Suomen ja Baltian maat kokonaan normaaliraiteeseen.


Jos sellaista säädöstä tahdottaisiin, olisi sitä jo nyt sovellettu Baltiassa ja Iberian niemimaalla. Sen sijaan rahoittaja saattaa muuten vain vaatia rahoituksen ehdoksi standardileveyttä tunneliin tai Pasilaan, mutta sellainen lienee tulossa joka tapauksessa, ja hyvä niin. Jossain kaukana tulevaisuudessa - jos matka-aika syvemmälle Eurooppaan lyhenisi reilusti - saattaisi esimerkiksi Tampereelta kuulua pyyntö jatkaa standardia sinne saakka ja niin pois päin. Mutta kaikki aikanaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jossain kaukana tulevaisuudessa - jos matka-aika syvemmälle Eurooppaan lyhenisi reilusti - saattaisi esimerkiksi Tampereelta kuulua pyyntö jatkaa standardia sinne saakka ja niin pois päin. Mutta kaikki aikanaan.


Aika usein näkee sellaisia ajatuksia, että suomalaiset lähtisivät tunnelin myötä sankoin joukoin junailemaan jonnekin Berliiniin tai Varsovaan. Ei se niin mene  nuo Keski-Euroopan kaupungit ovat kahden tunnin ja 140 euron päässä Helsingistä jo nyt. Juna ei ole kilpailukykyinen matka-ajan eikä hinnan suhteen.

Tallinnan tunnelin matkustajavirrat tulevat pääosin siitä, että Helsinki ja Tallinna muodostavat yhtenäisen työpaikka-alueen, joten lahden taakse pendelöidään päivittäin. Molempiin suuntiin. Tietysti Helsingistä ja Tampereelta voi lähteä teatterimatkalle Tallinnaan viikonlopuksi, ei siinä mitään. Miksei Helsingistä Riikaankin. Mutta ei tunneli pitkämatkalaisista elä.

Tamperetta ja muuta Suomea auttaisi huomattavasti enemmän se, että päärata kulkisi Helsinki-Vantaan kautta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Juna ei ole kilpailukykyinen matka-ajan eikä hinnan suhteen.


Joo, siksi kirjoitinkin "kaukana tulevaisuudessa". Sadan vuoden päästä ei ole yhtään varmaa, että lentoliikenne olisi ainut pitkien matkojen väline. Viimeksi Espanjassa nähtiin se ihme, että junat söivät lentoliikennettä vähän reilummalla kädellä. Sitä saattaa nähdä vielä joskus lisääkin. Tällä hetkellä en ole ihan varma, tarvitsisiko vaihdotonta yhteyttä Helsingistä edes Riikaan saati sitten pitemmälle, vaan pärjäisikö tunnelissa pari vuosikymmentä pelkällä suomalaisella raideleveydellä. Rail Baltica rakennetaan nyt sellaiseksi, että Helsingistä Varsovaan lähdetään vain fiilistelemään tai reilaamaan. Se standardiraideleveys on sitten sen ajan murhe, jos näihin asioihin tulee joku iso universaali muutos.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joo, siksi kirjoitinkin "kaukana tulevaisuudessa". Sadan vuoden päästä ei ole yhtään varmaa, että lentoliikenne olisi ainut pitkien matkojen väline. Viimeksi Espanjassa nähtiin se ihme, että junat söivät lentoliikennettä vähän reilummalla kädellä. Sitä saattaa nähdä vielä joskus lisääkin. Tällä hetkellä en ole ihan varma, tarvitsisiko vaihdotonta yhteyttä Helsingistä edes Riikaan saati sitten pitemmälle, vaan pärjäisikö tunnelissa pari vuosikymmentä pelkällä suomalaisella raideleveydellä. Rail Baltica rakennetaan nyt sellaiseksi, että Helsingistä Varsovaan lähdetään vain fiilistelemään tai reilaamaan. Se standardiraideleveys on sitten sen ajan murhe, jos näihin asioihin tulee joku iso universaali muutos.


Mä sanoisin että tavaraliikenteelle tunneli olisi mahdollisuus jota ei kannata jättää hyödyntämättä. Ruotsista menee tavarajunia suoraan keski-Eurooppaan joten miksi ei meiltä, jos olisi mahdollista? Se että Suomella ei ollut minkäänlaista rautatieyhteyttä länsi-Eurooppaan ennen vanhaan aiheutti sen että vientiteollisuudestamme kehittyi pelkkää bulkkitavaroiden valmistusta kun taas Ruotsi pystyi jo 1900-luvun alkupulelta asti valmistamaan kulutustavaroita suoraan eurooppalaisille markkinoille, ja se on osa Ruotsin vaurauden tukipilareita vieläkin. Volvot ja electroluxit lähtevät Ruosista maailmalle kiskoja pitkin ja osia niiden valmistukseen tuodaan. 
Baltian maat tietävät sen kanssa, siksi Rail Baltica rakennetaan länsimaiselle raideleveydelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Näkisin tämän myös niin, että kannattaa mennä 1435:lla tunnelissa nimenomaan tavaraliikenteen vuoksi. Sitä tuolla tulee olemaan paljon, ja todennäköisesti se tulee tuottamaan paremmin kuin matkustajaliikenne.

Matkustajaliikenteessä realistinen pyrkimys voisi olla Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille tiheä vuoroväli, Tampereen/Helsingin ja Riian välille pari vuoroa päivässä ja esimerkiksi kesäkaudella yksittäisiä viikkovuoroja Suomesta Berliiniin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näkisin tämän myös niin, että kannattaa mennä 1435:lla tunnelissa nimenomaan tavaraliikenteen vuoksi. Sitä tuolla tulee olemaan paljon, ja todennäköisesti se tulee tuottamaan paremmin kuin matkustajaliikenne.
> 
> Matkustajaliikenteessä realistinen pyrkimys voisi olla Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille tiheä vuoroväli, Tampereen/Helsingin ja Riian välille pari vuoroa päivässä ja esimerkiksi kesäkaudella yksittäisiä viikkovuoroja Suomesta Berliiniin.


Eikä kannata unohtaa autojunia ja rekkajunia jotka sukkuloisivat edestakaisin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Tallinnan tunnelin matkustajavirrat tulevat pääosin siitä, että Helsinki ja Tallinna muodostavat yhtenäisen työpaikka-alueen, joten lahden taakse pendelöidään päivittäin. Molempiin suuntiin.


Juuri näin. Tästä saanee myös jtn reunaehtoja tunnelin kannattavuudelle. Kuten että vuorovälin pitää luultavasti olla vähintään 20 minsan luokkaa, matkustajamäärän min 20 miljoonaa vuodessa ja sillä matkustajamäärällä on luultavasti järkevää rakentaa se limiraide Pasilan sijaan koko kehäratalenkille. Tallinnasta pääsisi vaihdotta Lentoasemalle ja toisaalta suurelta osaa pk-seutua vaihdotta Tallinnaan.

Lautoilla taitaa tällä hetkellä kulkea 10 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, VR:n lähiliikenteessä noin 60 miljoonaa matkustajaa? Eli ihan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. Aika paljon pitää kyllä löytää dynaamisia vaikutuksia tulopuolelle, mutta onhan niitä. Sitä paitsi: Pk-seudulla on vankka kokemus laskea peltojen alaiset tunnelit kannattavaksi. Vesi on tietenkin eri elementti ja tuo uusia haasteita mutta luotan konsultteihin 100 prosenttisesti.

----------


## Melamies

> Juuri näin. Tästä saanee myös jtn reunaehtoja tunnelin kannattavuudelle. Kuten että vuorovälin pitää luultavasti olla vähintään 20 minsan luokkaa, matkustajamäärän min 20 miljoonaa vuodessa ja sillä matkustajamäärällä on luultavasti järkevää rakentaa se limiraide Pasilan sijaan koko kehäratalenkille. Tallinnasta pääsisi vaihdotta Lentoasemalle ja toisaalta suurelta osaa pk-seutua vaihdotta Tallinnaan.


Eikö limiraide kannattaisi rakentaa ennemmin Lentoradalle, jolloin Suomen puolen yhteys olisi Lentoasemalle myös nopeampi?

Lentorata toteutunee varmemmin ja aikaisemmin kuin tunneliyhteys Talliinnaan, mutta se rakentamisessa voidaan silti varautua limiraiteeseen ja muihin Tallinnan liikenteen vaatimiin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## AJO

Olisi mielenkiintoista selvittää, mitkä ovat hyödyt suhteessa kustannuksiin muuttaa Suomen raideleveys vähitellen eurooppalaiseksi. Espanjassakin on osittain menetelty näin. Mitä hyvää on odotettavissa Venäjän suuntaan...

----------


## j-lu

> Eikö limiraide kannattaisi rakentaa ennemmin Lentoradalle, jolloin Suomen puolen yhteys olisi Lentoasemalle myös nopeampi?
> 
> Lentorata toteutunee varmemmin ja aikaisemmin kuin tunneliyhteys Talliinnaan, mutta se rakentamisessa voidaan silti varautua limiraiteeseen ja muihin Tallinnan liikenteen vaatimiin ratkaisuihin.


Varmaan molempi parempi, mutta itse en usko lentorataan. A) Pk-seudulla ei ole mtn intressejä. Kehärata riittää yhteydeksi lentoasemalle ja täkäläiset kyläpäälliköt keksivät varmaan puolentusinaa mieluisampaa tunnelihanketta, ml. vähemmän vahvasti framilla oleva Tuusulan metro lentoaseman kautta. B) Maakunnat rahoittavat mieluummin kituvia lentokenttiään kuin miettivät junayhteyttä Helsinki-Vantaalle. Osin imagokysymys.

Lentorata olisi varmasti hyvä hanke, mutta se ei ole kenellekään ensi- tai edes toissijainen vaihtoehto järjestää yhteyksiään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mä sanoisin että tavaraliikenteelle tunneli olisi mahdollisuus jota ei kannata jättää hyödyntämättä.


Toisaalta taas tavaraliikenne ei vaadi suurnopeusratoja tai -junia, jolloin voi harkita muuntuvatelisiä tai vaunuja tai mieluummin telien vaihtoa ratapihalla. Ne toimenpiteet on varmaan sovitettavissa tavaraliikenteen aikatauluihinkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisi mielenkiintoista selvittää, mitkä ovat hyödyt suhteessa kustannuksiin muuttaa Suomen raideleveys vähitellen eurooppalaiseksi. Espanjassakin on osittain menetelty näin. Mitä hyvää on odotettavissa Venäjän suuntaan...


Niin kuin jo aiemmin kirjoitin niin se olisi kannattanut tehdä 1920-30-luvulla tai 1990-luvulla. Nyt on myöhäistä eikä pelkästään Venäjän takia vaan siksi että kaikki uusikin kalusto on 1524 mm leveydelle.

Espanja on isompi maa ja siellä on varaa sellaiseen, ehkä ovat laskeneet että kannattaa, vaikka siellä on pitkään harrastettu telinvaihtoa ja akselinsäätöä Ranskan vastaisella rajalla. Mielenkiintoisaksi jää nähdä mitä Portugal tekee.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:34 ----------




> Toisaalta taas tavaraliikenne ei vaadi suurnopeusratoja tai -junia, jolloin voi harkita muuntuvatelisiä tai vaunuja tai mieluummin telien vaihtoa ratapihalla. Ne toimenpiteet on varmaan sovitettavissa tavaraliikenteen aikatauluihinkin.


Niin, se tavarajunien telinvaihto voidaan tehdä Ilmalassa, missä tunneli nousisi maanpintaan.  Vai meinaatko että Ûlemisten ratapihalla vaihdettaisiin suomalaisvaunujen telit?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:36 ----------




> Varmaan molempi parempi, mutta itse en usko lentorataan. A) Pk-seudulla ei ole mtn intressejä. Kehärata riittää yhteydeksi lentoasemalle ja täkäläiset kyläpäälliköt keksivät varmaan puolentusinaa mieluisampaa tunnelihanketta, ml. vähemmän vahvasti framilla oleva Tuusulan metro lentoaseman kautta. B) Maakunnat rahoittavat mieluummin kituvia lentokenttiään kuin miettivät junayhteyttä Helsinki-Vantaalle. Osin imagokysymys.
> 
> Lentorata olisi varmasti hyvä hanke, mutta se ei ole kenellekään ensi- tai edes toissijainen vaihtoehto järjestää yhteyksiään.


Eipä niin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Olisi mielenkiintoista selvittää, mitkä ovat hyödyt suhteessa kustannuksiin muuttaa Suomen raideleveys vähitellen eurooppalaiseksi. Espanjassakin on osittain menetelty näin.


Muutettiinko Espanjassa tosiaan olemassa olevia ratoja normaalileveydelle? Uudet suurnopeusratansa rakensivat toki normaalileveyteen, mutta en ole kuullut, että aiempaa "hidasnopeusrataa" olisivat muuttaneet mihinkään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Niin, se tavarajunien telinvaihto voidaan tehdä Ilmalassa, missä tunneli nousisi maanpintaan.  Vai meinaatko että Ûlemisten ratapihalla vaihdettaisiin suomalaisvaunujen telit?


Ei sillä välttämättä niin suurta merkitystä ole, jos lasti jatkaa junalla osin Ilmalaa pitemmälle. Mutta terminaalit tulisi varmasti niin Tallinnaan kuin Helsinkiinkin, ja purkua ja lastausta tulee molemmissa tapahtumaan. Se riippunee mm. purettavan ja lastattavan tavaran määrästä sekä terminaalin tehokkuudesta, kumpi kannattaa.

Konttiliikenteessä teliäkään ei tarvitse vaihtaa, vaan voi vain lastata kaiken toiseen junaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:41 ----------




> Muutettiinko Espanjassa tosiaan olemassa olevia ratoja normaalileveydelle?


Muistaakseni ei. Ehkä jotain lyhyitä pätkiä sieltä täältä jäi ikään kuin uuden alle, mutta käytännössä kaikki vanha rata on tallella ja niillä aiotaan ajaa niin kauan kuin homma tuntuu kannattavalta.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Geopoliittisia näkemyksiä Helsinki-Tallinna-tunnelista ja muistakin rautatiehankkeista:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9864560

----------


## tlajunen

FinEst Link -projektin suunnalta alustavia kaavailuja. Suunnittelevat matkustaja-asemia Helsinki-Vantaalle, Pasilaan, Helsingin keskustaan ja Tallinnan Ülemisteen. Nelikiskoraidetta ehdotetaan Pasilan ja Lentoaseman välille, yhteiseen tunneliin Lentoradan kanssa.

Hesarin uutinen:
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...94af227e3b2e8d

Projektijohtajan haastattelu (englanniksi):
http://www.finestlink.fi/en/2017/11/...kari-ruohonen/

----------


## 339-DF

Jaah, olisihan se hyvä saada Tallinnan keskustaankin asema. Miksi se puuttuu tuosta?

Lentoasemien yhteenniputtaminen on oikein hyvä asia ja mahdollistaa jopa lennon vaihdon kenttien välillä esim. Gatwickin/Heathrow'n tai JFK:n/La Guardian tapaan. Lisäksi tuo antaa erinomaisen mahdollisuuden kehittää kenttiä eri suuntiin erikoistuen ja tuo halpalentoyhtiöille ison markkina-alueen Helsingin seudulta.

----------


## hmikko

> Jaah, olisihan se hyvä saada Tallinnan keskustaankin asema. Miksi se puuttuu tuosta?


Luin tässä joku päivä muutaman vuoden vanhan selvityksen tunnelin linjauksista. Käsittääkseni Ülemisteen päättyvä reitti tulisi idän kautta niin, että Ülemiste olisi reitillä lähinnä keskustaa. Hesarin jutussa puhutaan tunnelin suusta Ülemistessä, mikä saattaa olla toimittajan virhe (ts. suunnitelmassa tunnelin suu jossain pohjoisempana ja rata pinnalla Ülemisteen).

----------


## markus1979

Ülemistehän ei nyt ole ihan huono paikka tunnelia "päättää". Ratikalla pääsee keskustaan ja ilmeisesti kohta satamaankin. Työn alla on uusi terminaali, jossa yhdistyisi junat, bussit, lentokoneet, ratikat. Valtava kauppakeskus vieressä ja teknologiakylä.

Tallinnassahan, ainakin jos joukkoliikennettä ajatellaan, keskustan käsite on vähän hankala. Satama, juna- ja bussiasema ovat hajallaan ja melko kaukaan toisistaan. 

En ole nyt kauheasti tuota Railbaltika-asiaa tutkinut, mutta ymmärtääkseni se tulee juuri Ülemisteen päättymään. Ülemistestä on muutama hassu pysäkki bussilla tai ratikalla keskustaan (jos nyt ajatellaan vanhaa kaupunkia ja Viru-keskusta), joten kyllä se ihan järkevä sijainti on. Baltijaama (juna-asema) on pahasti sivussa väärällä puolen vanhaa kaupunkia.

----------


## ultrix

Toisaalta ne junat on luonteva jatkaa Balti jaamalle asti kun muuten vievät suotta seisontatilaa Ülemistessä, jossa tilaa ei ole liikaa. Ülemistestä on kehittymässä vahvasti Tallinnan "Pasila", monessakin mielessä.

----------


## aki

Tunnelin hintalappu 280 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa 40 vuoden ajan - Vapaavuori: Tallinnan-tunnelin miljardit todella vaikea löytää https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...innan-tunnelin.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Peter Vesterbackan Tallinnan tunneliversiossa on kaksi 17,4 m:n levyistä putkea. Kumpaankin sijoittuisi kaksi raidetta, jotka on erotettu paloseinällä. Koko tunnelisysteemi olisi siis neliraiteinen. Tuntuu aika yliampuvalta. Tavallinen tunneli lienee halkaisijaltaan noin 7 m. Louhetta tulee valtava määrä. Ei ole ihme, että suunnitellaan mittavia tekosaaria.

Onko TBM:n käytössä jokin syy, miksi pitäisi porata niin leveä tunneli?
Juha

----------


## MaxiBus1975

Itse en henk.koht. tajua tätä suomalaisten negatiivista asennetta Tallinnatunnelia kohtaan, toteutuessaan se olisi parasta mitä Suomelle voisi tapahtua ainakin taloudellisesti. Toki hinta on kova, mutta tässä yhdistetään Euroopan syrjäisintä ja toisaalta melko merkittävää kansakuntaa muuhun maailmaan. Lisäksi saadaan maailmanluokan talous- ja innovaatiokeskittymä Talsinki ja yhdennettyä Viron ja Suomen sukukansoja, jos siltä pohjalta lähtee katsomaan. 

Monet perustelevat tunnelin kannattamattomuutta kanaalitunnelilla ja siinä tehdään ISO virhe. Matka-aika Lontoosta Pariisiin on junalla lähes 1,5kertainen lentokoneeseen verrattuna, joten se ei oikeastaan parantanut kaupunkien välistä yhteyttä saati luonut mitään uutta talousaluetta. Lisäksi kanaalinrannan muut kaupungit ovat pieniä ja junalippu on törkykallis: n. 150 verrattuna parinkympin lentolippuun. Talsingissa kaikki yhdistyy ja ennen kaikkea raha, jolloin tänne saadaan tarvittuja investointeja ja kilpailukykyä. Asukkaiden elämäänkin se vaikuttaa hurjasti, monet varmasti lähtevät Tallinnaan aamulla yliopistoon tai johonkin IT-firmaan ja tulevat illalla takaisin. Tallinnastapäin sama homma ja työntekijät tietenkin. Ehdoton kyllä siis omasta puolesta hankkeelle (ja myös pisaralle)!

----------


## tlajunen

Sopivampi vertailukohta onkin Juutinrauman silta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sopivampi vertailukohta onkin Juutinrauman silta.


Asiasta toiseen, onko kukaan tosissaan miettinyt siltavaihtoehtoa Suomen ja Viron välille? Optimaalisin reitti ei välttämättä olisi Helsinki-Tallinna suoraan vaan luultavasti Porkkala-Naissaar ja sieltä toinen silta mantereelle. Mutta sillalle saataisiin sekä maantie että rautatie.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Asiasta toiseen, onko kukaan tosissaan miettinyt siltavaihtoehtoa Suomen ja Viron välille? Optimaalisin reitti ei välttämättä olisi Helsinki-Tallinna suoraan vaan luultavasti Porkkala-Naissaar ja sieltä toinen silta mantereelle. Mutta sillalle saataisiin sekä maantie että rautatie.
> 
> t. Rainer


Sillan ongelma on syvä meri. Tolppien pitää yltää pohjalle, alas asti. Tämä on vielä siedettävissä kun ylitetään kapeahkoja ja/tai matalia lahtia ja salmia jossa voidaan rakentaa näyttävä pitkäjänteinen silta jonka tolpat jäävät matalikolle, mutta Suomenlahti on vähän liian syvä ja leveä tälläiselle.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sillan ongelma on syvä meri. Tolppien pitää yltää pohjalle, alas asti. Tämä on vielä siedettävissä kun ylitetään kapeahkoja ja/tai matalia lahtia ja salmia jossa voidaan rakentaa näyttävä pitkäjänteinen silta jonka tolpat jäävät matalikolle, mutta Suomenlahti on vähän liian syvä ja leveä tälläiselle.


Suomenlahti on toisaalta tasainen samaan tapaan kuin Helsinki ja Tallinna on tasaisia. Enintään 80 metriä syvää olisi noin 20 kilometrin matka, enintään 60 metriä syvää noin 20 kilometrin matka ja yli 80 metriä syvää ei välttämättä lainkaan jos valittaisiin linjaus Porkkalasta Naissaaren kautta. https://www.geography.fi/sites/geogr...v_1910_iso.jpg

----------


## Etika

> Suomenlahti on toisaalta tasainen samaan tapaan kuin Helsinki ja Tallinna on tasaisia. Enintään 80 metriä syvää olisi noin 20 kilometrin matka, enintään 60 metriä syvää noin 20 kilometrin matka ja yli 80 metriä syvää ei välttämättä lainkaan jos valittaisiin linjaus Porkkalasta Naissaaren kautta. https://www.geography.fi/sites/geogr...v_1910_iso.jpg


60 metriä olisi vielä tehtävissä, joskin sellaisessa syvyydessä aletaan puhua jo todella kalleista erikoisrakenteista. Isompi ongelma sillan kannalta saattaisi jopa olla Viron puolen merenpohja. Siellä kallio on syvällä ja merenpohja kai savimaata. Tuollaiseen merenpohjaan sillan pilarien saattaisi olla tarpeen olla todella pitkiä vielä meren pohjan alla, jolloin kustannukset nousevat entisestään.

Sitten päälle se, että sillan liikennöinti voisi olla todella hankalaa puolet vuodesta. Tuulet sekä kosteuden ja sateen jäätyminen sillan rakenteisiin ja muille pinnoille todennäköisesti pakottaisivat sulkemaan sen aika usein talvikautena. Jo paljon lyhyempää ja vähemmän säille alttiissa paikassa olevaa Juutinrauman siltaa joudutaan aina välillä sulkemaan säiden takia ja tuo olisi varmasti paljon pahempi paikka sen kannalta.

En usko, että hinta ja käytettävyys olisivat sillalla missään järkevässä suhteessa verrattuna tunneliin.

----------


## aki

Peter vesterbackan luotsaama yhtiö Finest bay Area development kertoo tehneensä 15 miljardin euron aiesopimuksen kiinalaisomisteisen  yhtiön Touchstone capital partnersin kanssa. Vesterbacka luottaa siihen, että rahoitus on nyt turvattu https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10679141

----------


## tlajunen

Westerbacka edelleen puhuu liikenteen aloittamisesta vuoden 2024 aikana. Ihme, että sijoittajat antaa sen höpistä tuollaisia joutavia.

----------


## kuukanko

Hesarin uutisen mukaan (sijoittajan) ajatuksena on, että rakennuskustannukset saadaan maksettua lippu- ja rahtikuluilla. Takaisinmaksuaika voisi olla 17 vuotta, jos esimerkiksi edestakainen matka junalla Helsingistä Tallinnaan maksaisi 100 euroa.

Tuollaisella lipun hinnalla ei kyllä voi puhua mistään kaksoiskaupungista, jossa voisi vaikka pendelöidä työmatkaa Suomenlahden ali.




> Westerbacka edelleen puhuu liikenteen aloittamisesta vuoden 2024 aikana. Ihme, että sijoittajat antaa sen höpistä tuollaisia joutavia.


Kiinassa tai Dubaissa tuollainen rakennusaika voisikin onnistua, joten sijoittajat ei varmaan edes huomaa aikataulun haasteita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesarin uutisen mukaan (sijoittajan) ajatuksena on, että rakennuskustannukset saadaan maksettua lippu- ja rahtikuluilla. Takaisinmaksuaika voisi olla 17 vuotta, jos esimerkiksi edestakainen matka junalla Helsingistä Tallinnaan maksaisi 100 euroa.
> 
> Tuollaisella lipun hinnalla ei kyllä voi puhua mistään kaksoiskaupungista, jossa voisi vaikka pendelöidä työmatkaa Suomenlahden ali.


Rahdista voisi itse asiassa periä jotain koska pikarahtijuna Helsingistä Berliiniin ja keski-Eurooppaan voisi avata uusia mahdollisuuksia sekä viennille että tuonnille. Suomen ei olisi enää pakko valmistaa halpaa bulkkia jota kuljetetaan laivalla ja esim elintarvikekuljetukset Suomeen hoituisi nopeammin kuin rekalla. Ruotsilla on ollut 150 vuoden ajan kilpailuetu Suomeen nähden suoran junayhteyden ansiosta ja voinut suosia kulutustavarateollisuutta bulkin sijaan.

Matkustaille 100  m/p on aika paljon mutta mitä jos olisi jotain kausikortteja pendelöijille, että pendelöinti olisi suurin piirtein samanhintaista kuin Tampereelta Helsinkiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omaan korvaan tämä hanke kuulostaa liian helposti etenevältä, että se voisi lähitulevaisuudessa toteutua. Ja ei kai kiinalaisetkaan ihan vaan anna 15 miljardia euroa ilman mitään vastiketta.

----------


## aki

> Omaan korvaan tämä hanke kuulostaa liian helposti etenevältä, että se voisi lähitulevaisuudessa toteutua. Ja ei kai kiinalaisetkaan ihan vaan anna 15 miljardia euroa ilman mitään vastiketta.


Jan Hurrin kirjoitus tunnelihankkeesta Talsassa https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/pors...006028764.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tärkeää olisi tietää mahdollisimman paljon kiinalaisen toimijan taustoista. Taustalla saattaa olla Kiinan valtion intressejä, mutta kyse voi olla siitäkin, että kiinalaiset yksityiset sijoittajat haluavat saada rahaa Kiinasta ulos. Kiinan valuuttahan ei ole vapaasti vaihdettavaa, mutta ymmärrettävistä syistä moni kiinalainen miljonääri ja miljardööri haluaisi saada ainakin osan omaisuudestaan Kiinasta ulos, jotta heillä olisi miellyttävä jalansija jossain muuallakin kuin kotimaassa. Tällaiseksi rahansiirtoprojektiksi hanke on tosin poikkeuksellisen iso, mutta tämänkin on yksi mahdollinen motiivi.

Tässä tapauksessa sijoittaja ei edes tavoittele kannattavaa projektia, vaan hanketta, joka noin ylipäätään tuottaa jotain positiivista kassavirtaa jossain muualla kuin Kiinassa. Tässä keississä suurin riski on siinä, että hanke on niin kannattamaton, ettei se kannata edes sittenkään, jos pääomakustannuksia ei lasketa mukaan. Jos sopimus on tehty huonosti, riskinä on tietenkin myös velkaloukku, jos valtiota vaaditaan takaajaksi. Kiinalainen osapuoli epäilemättä haluaa tuoton ensi sijassa korkotuloina tai sovittuina osinkoina. Mielessä voi olla myös malli, jossa sijoittajalla on optio myydä jossain aikataulussa sijoituksensa taattuun hintaan. Hyvää tässä tilanteessa on se, että sijoittajalle ei tietenkään ole haitaksi, vaikka hanke oikeastikin kannattaisi. Eli varsinaisen vedätyksen tai ansan sijaan kyse on yksinkertaisesti riskistä. Jotenkin epäilen, että kiinalaisosapuoli ei ole halukas kantamaan riskiä kuin vain pieneltä osalta.

Oletettavaa on, että Kiinan valtio on myös asiassa jollain tavalla mukana. Kyllähän he tietävät, että heidän tuoreet kapitalistit yrittävät siirtää omaisuuttaan maasta ulos. Valtio voi sen kuitenkin sallia, jos sijoittajat samalla hyödyttävät myös valtion etua. Mutta kun Suomi on vahva sisäisesti yhtenäinen valtio, joka on myös EU:n jäsen, luultavaa on, että Kiinan valtio ei oleta saavuttavansa täällä mitään kovin merkittävää jalansijaa, vaan se hakee vain yleisluontaisempaa vaikutusvaltaa. Vastaavasti pääomasijoittajat tuskin olettavat, että Suomen valtion kustannuksella on mahdollista tehdä aivan kohtuuttoman epäreilua sopimusta.

----------


## Melamies

> Tärkeää olisi tietää mahdollisimman paljon kiinalaisen toimijan taustoista. Taustalla saattaa olla Kiinan valtion intressejä, mutta kyse voi olla siitäkin, että kiinalaiset yksityiset sijoittajat haluavat saada rahaa Kiinasta ulos. Kiinan valuuttahan ei ole vapaasti vaihdettavaa, mutta ymmärrettävistä syistä moni kiinalainen miljonääri ja miljardööri haluaisi saada ainakin osan omaisuudestaan Kiinasta ulos, jotta heillä olisi miellyttävä jalansija jossain muuallakin kuin kotimaassa. Tällaiseksi rahansiirtoprojektiksi hanke on tosin poikkeuksellisen iso, mutta tämänkin on yksi mahdollinen motiivi.
> 
> Tässä tapauksessa sijoittaja ei edes tavoittele kannattavaa projektia, vaan hanketta, joka noin ylipäätään tuottaa jotain positiivista kassavirtaa jossain muualla kuin Kiinassa. Tässä keississä suurin riski on siinä, että hanke on niin kannattamaton, ettei se kannata edes sittenkään, jos pääomakustannuksia ei lasketa mukaan. Jos sopimus on tehty huonosti, riskinä on tietenkin myös velkaloukku, jos valtiota vaaditaan takaajaksi. Kiinalainen osapuoli epäilemättä haluaa tuoton ensi sijassa korkotuloina tai sovittuina osinkoina. Mielessä voi olla myös malli, jossa sijoittajalla on optio myydä jossain aikataulussa sijoituksensa taattuun hintaan. Hyvää tässä tilanteessa on se, että sijoittajalle ei tietenkään ole haitaksi, vaikka hanke oikeastikin kannattaisi. Eli varsinaisen vedätyksen tai ansan sijaan kyse on yksinkertaisesti riskistä. Jotenkin epäilen, että kiinalaisosapuoli ei ole halukas kantamaan riskiä kuin vain pieneltä osalta.
> 
> Oletettavaa on, että Kiinan valtio on myös asiassa jollain tavalla mukana. Kyllähän he tietävät, että heidän tuoreet kapitalistit yrittävät siirtää omaisuuttaan maasta ulos. Valtio voi sen kuitenkin sallia, jos sijoittajat samalla hyödyttävät myös valtion etua. Mutta kun Suomi on vahva sisäisesti yhtenäinen valtio, joka on myös EU:n jäsen, luultavaa on, että Kiinan valtio ei oleta saavuttavansa täällä mitään kovin merkittävää jalansijaa, vaan se hakee vain yleisluontaisempaa vaikutusvaltaa. Vastaavasti pääomasijoittajat tuskin olettavat, että Suomen valtion kustannuksella on mahdollista tehdä aivan kohtuuttoman epäreilua sopimusta.


Toinen iso huoli on mitä tapahtuu, jos pienet vihreät miehet valloittavat Baltian. Vihreiden miesten maanmiehet pääsevät sitten ostoksille Helsinkiin näppärästi junalla tunnelia myöten.

----------


## hmikko

> Taustalla saattaa olla Kiinan valtion intressejä,


Ei saata, vaan on. Ymmärsin, että Touchstone on kokonaan Kiinan valtionyhtiöiden omistama.

----------


## aki

Uudenmaan maakuntahallitus äänesti tänä aamuna pitämässään ylimääräisessä kokouksessa, että Helsingin ja Tallinnan väliselle junatunnelille ehdotetaan maakuntakaavaan linjausta, joka kulkisi Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle Helsingin päärautatieaseman kautta. Päätös syntyi äänin 10-5. https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006030976.html

Maakuntahallituksen puheenjohtaja, Espoolainen Markku Markkula(kok) jätti pöytäkirjaan eriävän mielipiteensä. Hänen mukaansa maakuntahallituksen olisi pitänyt jatkaa myös muiden linjausehdotusten tutkimista.

Maakuntahallituksen ehdotus lähtee seuraavaksi lausuntokierrokselle, jonka perusteella maakuntahallitus tekee uudestaan päätöksen ensi Elokuussa. Lopullinen muodollinen päätös linjauksesta tehdään maakuntavaltuuston kokouksessa Joulukuussa.

Mitenköhän Vesterbackan hankkeen rahoituskuvioiden nyt käy kun Espoon linjaus on ainakin toistaiseksi torpattu?

----------


## APH

> Mitenköhän Vesterbackan hankkeen rahoituskuvioiden nyt käy kun Espoon linjaus on ainakin toistaiseksi torpattu?


Tässä mallissa jäin miettimään sitä, että mitenköhän jo nyt ennusteissa tukkoon menevän länsimetron kapasiteetti riittää, jos Tallinnan tunnelin yksi risteysasemista on Otaniemessä?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Tämä linjauspäätös ei millään tavoin vaikeuta Vesterbackan tunnelihanketta; päinvastoin se tuo paljon kaivattua realismia hankkeeseen. Nyt yksityisellä puolella on pakko ottaa järki käteen ja hyväksyä keskeisemmällä paikalla sijaitseva Helsingin asema. Tunnelia on aika vaikea toteuttaa ilman Helsingin hyväksyntää ja sitä tuskin tulee ilman asemaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Tämä linjauspäätös ei millään tavoin vaikeuta Vesterbackan tunnelihanketta; päinvastoin se tuo paljon kaivattua realismia hankkeeseen. Nyt yksityisellä puolella on pakko ottaa järki käteen ja hyväksyä keskeisemmällä paikalla sijaitseva Helsingin asema. Tunnelia on aika vaikea toteuttaa ilman Helsingin hyväksyntää ja sitä tuskin tulee ilman asemaa.


Tai sitten tuo järki on todellisuudessa ollut kädessä koko ajan ja kilpailevalla linjauksella pluffaamalla aikaan saatu huutokauppa voi päättyä yksityisen puolen voittoon tuolla järkevämmällä linjauksella.

----------


## aki

Nyt kun rahoitus on järjestynyt Kiinasta, niin on luontevaa että myös tunnelin rakentava yhtiö on kiinalainen https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10868403. Vesterbackan mukaan kumppaniksi tuleva Kiinalainen rakennusjätti CREC on erikoistunut nimenomaan rautatiehankkeisiin ja sillä on myös erikoisosaamista suurista porausurakoista. Yhtiö on rakentanut pelkästään Kiinassa yli kahdeksantoista tuhatta kilometriä rautatietunnelia. Osaamista löytyy, Vesterbacka toteaa.
Hankkeessa jo aiemmin mukana olleet  yhteistyökumppanit A-insinöörit, Pöyry ja Fira jatkavat entiseen malliin mukana projektissa,

Toisessa YLE:n jutussa Virolaisministeri pitää aikataulua epärealistisena. Myös kannattavuus ja ympäristövaikutukset epäilyttävät https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10869314. Jutussa on myös haastateltu kalliomekaniikan professori Mikael Rinnettä Aalto-yliopistosta jonka mukaan tarvittavan järeää porauskalustoa ei Suomesta löydy. Rautatietunnelin rakentamiseen tarvitaan hänen mukaansa täysprofiilitunneliin soveltuvaa kalustoa eli alppitunneleista tuttuja isoja poria, jotka poraavat tunnelin kokonaisuudessaan. Paikoin käyttöä lienee myös perinteiselle poraus- ja räjäytystekniikalle.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Tuskinpa yhtiö sentään on porannut 18 000 km tunnelia; suurnopeusrataa tai vastaavaa on saattanut syntyäkin kuten rata Lhasaan.
Juha

----------

